# Zeigt her eure Rennräder!



## mtb-racer (23. Januar 2003)

So, da es nun schon solche Galerien für CC Maschinen und alle andere Arten von Fahrrädern gibt, nun mal das Gleiche für Rennräder! 

Ihr könnt eure Traumräder posten oder die Räder, die ihr wirklich besitzt! 

So, dann mal los! 

cu Billy


----------



## mtb-racer (23. Januar 2003)

Hier mal meines:

bei längeren touren oder rennen kommt aber nen Tune würger drauf, ne tune starkes stück rein und nen Speedneedle in rot. 

Reifen kommen bald die Conti Grand Prix mit roter Seitenwand drauf und nen Rotes Lenkerband. 

evtl. soll auch noch nen Profile Lenkeraufsatz drauf. für Triathlon halt! 

Also, zeigt eure!  

cu Billy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (23. Januar 2003)

hier meines...in echt.....










coffee


----------



## Manitou (23. Januar 2003)

Hier ist meins!!!


----------



## Manitou (23. Januar 2003)

und mein anders!!!!


----------



## Coffee (23. Januar 2003)

Angeber      *Spaßwar*

coffee


----------



## Flo^mtb (23. Januar 2003)

hier ist meins .... unter 8.5 ! *angeb*


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (23. Januar 2003)

mmhh, ich selber hab keins, mein bruder aber:
- hegemann (nationalmanschaft junioren)
- fsa oder so (nationalmanschaft bahn jugend)
- katarga (zeitrad)
- noch´n bahnrad

bei gelegenheit mal fotos...


----------



## mtb-racer (24. Januar 2003)

... wir wollen Bilder sehen! 

@ Marius: Fährt der Nationalmanschaft? Post mal Pics! 

cu Billy


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (25. Januar 2003)

mmhh, nich mehr, hat irgendwie keine lust  
vielleicht werde ich jetzt mal das hegemann ausführen


----------



## XCRacer (25. Januar 2003)

(mit Ultagra)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (26. Januar 2003)

Meins...


----------



## Alan (26. Januar 2003)

Ich hab keins...


----------



## Bischi (26. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> *Ich hab keins...      *



guck doch mal hier 

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Alan (26. Januar 2003)

hmmmm..... da bringst Du mich auf eine Idee. Das mach ich doch glatt mal. 

Hoffentlich gibt das jetzt keine Verwarnung wegen chatten im Forum.... 

Det


----------



## Principia (27. Januar 2003)

meins.....


----------



## Manitou (29. Januar 2003)

@Michael

Sieht dein RSL wirklich noch so aus??? Mah doch mal ein aktuells Foto!!!

Manitou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (29. Januar 2003)

@manitou 

es sieht fast wieder so aus.

hatte in der zwischenzeit mal spinergy rev x drauf. aber die dinger waren nicht so das gelbe von ei.
bilder lade ich heute abend mal hoch.
ich denke ich werde im sommer auf zipp carbon mit tune naben, sprich olympia laufrad umbauen.
ist dann auch noch ne ganze ecke leichter als die spin´s
gruzz
michael


----------



## SteffenScott (29. Januar 2003)

hab leider kein jutes foto is ein colnago. is dat jans linke


----------



## Akumlehn (29. Januar 2003)

Hi

@Michael:

sehr schickes Teil.
Man beachte besonders den Ständer in Rahmenfarbe!
RESPEKT 
Scherz beiseite, echt nettes Teil!

ciao
Andreas


----------



## Principia (29. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael _
> *@manitou
> 
> es sieht fast wieder so aus.
> ...



so das versprochene bild:


----------



## Flo^mtb (29. Januar 2003)

ultra supi !


----------



## Manitou (30. Januar 2003)

@Michael

Sieht gut aus!!! Wie sieht es bei dir dieses Jahr mit dem henninger Rennen aus??? 

Manitou

P.S. Was hast du mit deinen schwarzen Cosmos gemacht???


----------



## Principia (30. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Manitou _
> *@Michael
> 
> Sieht gut aus!!! Wie sieht es bei dir dieses Jahr mit dem henninger Rennen aus???
> ...



tja mit dem henniger wird es wahrscheinlich wieder nichts. (werde meine verlobte im mai "ehelichen", da kommt man dann vor lauter vorbereitungen wenig zum trainieren) 

die cosmos sind wieder drauf, die spin´s dafür nicht mehr  
nee, die teile waren gebraucht und hab die mal 200 kilometer getestet. sie waren mir dann doch schon zu alt (bj 1998!)
also, ich denke ich werde wie oben schon gesagt auf den olympia - satz umrüsten. /gefällt mir auch besser.

gruzz michael


----------



## Principia (30. Januar 2003)




----------



## Manitou (30. Januar 2003)

Dein Fabel für die Firma Tune ist an deinen Rädern schon zu erkennen!! Der Laufradsatz wertet das Rad ja dann auch ganz schönauf und vom Gewicht her ab !!! 

Wann ist Polterabend???? 


Manitou


----------



## Principia (30. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Manitou _
> *
> 
> Wann ist Polterabend????
> ...



gibts leider keinen. das ganze wird ein wenig unkonventionell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (30. Januar 2003)

Is zwar nicht das Hammer-Pic, aber um mal ne Vorstellung zu bekommen...


----------



## jan_propain (31. Januar 2003)

hab bis jetzt noch kein gescheites Cannondale gesehen 

hier meins
http://www.getraenke-hendker.de/jan/b.jpg


----------



## Klappi (31. Januar 2003)

mann mann mann, das hier is en Rennrad!

Lass den Müll oder ich transferiere Dich auf das Bike Board! Das ist nicht witzig gemeint! MfG Droppel!


----------



## mightyEx (31. Januar 2003)

@Klappi: Was hat das denn bitteschön mit nem Rennrad zu tun ?! Als Bahnhofs- bzw. Stadtrad mag das ja noch durchgehen, aber wenn es eins NICHT ist, dann ein Rennrad.
Mach doch nen neuen Thread auf - von mir aus "Klipp-Klapp - eure Klappräder" oder sowas.
Zugegeben, ich bin ja auch etwas nostalgisch und habe noch mein altes Diamant aus Ostzeiten, aber ich geh damit nicht an jeder Forumsecke hausieren SCNR  .


----------



## tvaellen (1. Februar 2003)

Meins 
ein 4 Jahre alter Italiener aus Columbus SLX Stahl
mit Shimano / Campa Mix (kann nix dafür, habe RR gebraucht gekauft  ).
Kurbelgarnitur, Innenlager und Naben: Campa Rekord
Rest: Shimano Ultegra
Gewicht 9,7 kg


----------



## BobRock (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mightyEx _
> *@Klappi: Was hat das denn bitteschön mit nem Rennrad zu tun ?! Als Bahnhofs- bzw. Stadtrad mag das ja noch durchgehen, aber wenn es eins NICHT ist, dann ein Rennrad.
> Mach doch nen neuen Thread auf - von mir aus "Klipp-Klapp - eure Klappräder" oder sowas.
> Zugegeben, ich bin ja auch etwas nostalgisch und habe noch mein altes Diamant aus Ostzeiten, aber ich geh damit nicht an jeder Forumsecke hausieren SCNR  . *



typisch bulle


----------



## nkwd (2. Februar 2003)

so, dann hau ich mal meins auch hier rein:
Bild is veraltet, mittlerweile is ein 3ttt THE, 0° 150mm Vorbau dran und demnächst auch die Look PP 396 Pedale


----------



## tvaellen (2. Februar 2003)

@nkwd

très chic ! 
Müsste ein Prince sein, oder ?
Wo hast du denn die magentafarbenen Mäntel her ?

kleiner Nachtrag zu meinem RR:
die Pedale sind inzwischen Look, die Reifen komplett schwarz


----------



## nkwd (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tvaellen _
> [BMüsste ein Prince sein, oder ?
> Wo hast du denn die magentafarbenen Mäntel her ?[/B]


wäre schön, wenns  eín Prince wär, aber dafür hat leider das Geld net gereicht - ist nur die Replica des Teamrads. also ein Surprise Rahmen, aber trotzdem mit Carbongabel.
Die Mädel gibts bei Continetal im Angebot, da die ja offiziell Telekom sponsoren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (3. Februar 2003)

Mein derzeitiger "Wunschrahmen" kommt auch von Pinarello und hört auf den schönen Namen "Galileo"
hier ein Bild:





Für den Prince oder gar den Dogma bin ich zu fett 

Wird leider noch einige Zeit dauern, bis ich mir den Wunsch erfüllen kann (2004 / 2005 ?)


----------



## mightyEx (3. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BobRock _
> *
> 
> typisch bulle *



Denke, Du kennst diesen Thread. Bislang habe ich noch keine Bilder gesehen.
Mein Post war ja auch mit nem ironischen Unterton versehen. Vielleicht hast Du ja das SCNR überlesen. Steht für sorry could not resist, was so ungefähr heißt "sorry, ich konnte einfach nicht anders"  .


----------



## BobRock (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mightyEx _
> *
> 
> Denke, Du kennst diesen Thread. Bislang habe ich noch keine Bilder gesehen.
> Mein Post war ja auch mit nem ironischen Unterton versehen. Vielleicht hast Du ja das SCNR überlesen. Steht für sorry could not resist, was so ungefähr heißt "sorry, ich konnte einfach nicht anders"  . *



was scnr bedeutet is mir neu
und da warn n smiley ,sollte n witz sein ,aber  man sieht das die meisten stereotypen stimmen 
stereotyp - begriff  für eine dem vorurteil ähnliche, vorgefasste, schablonenhafte meinung über eine gruppe

  polizei ,unser freund und helfer


----------



## Mr.Big (4. Februar 2003)

Hallo Leute,

bin neu hier und das ist mein Rädchen


----------



## Mr.Big (4. Februar 2003)

Ach ja, das auch noch


----------



## Manitou (13. Februar 2003)

Hat nicht noch irgendjemand ein Foto von seinem Rennrad????

*neugier*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caracal (13. Februar 2003)

Da ja auch die persönlichen Traumräder in den Thread dürfen:

*Airborne - Carpe Diem*











Kein Schimmer ob die Teile was taugen, entsprechen aber bis auf den Preis genau dem was ich im Moment suche.


----------



## *adrenalin* (14. Februar 2003)

ktm strada 4000

(leider noch ein altes foto)

aktuell: komplett dura-ace incl. pedale, schwalbe stelvio, slr, easton ct2 stütze, tune spanner, itm millenium vorbau


----------



## theBikeMike (14. Februar 2003)

Von der KTM-Homepage

Statt DA hab' ich Campa Record, Laufräder Campa Neutron

Einfach geil 

Schon mit 300km am Buckel gekauft (wg. zu großer Rahmenhöhe des Vorbesitzers), dafür zum halben Preis


----------



## Rune Roxx (14. Februar 2003)

Hab den Thread gerade erst entdeckt... 
Hier meins: Tuning UNMÖGLICH.


----------



## Rune Roxx (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *Tuning UNMÖGLICH. *



Rahmen 1200 Gramm. 7,3 kg ohne Pedale. Steif bis zum Verrecken. 
Dura Ace 2x9, Mavic Ksyrium SSC, Tune, Ritchey WCS, ...


----------



## theBikeMike (14. Februar 2003)

Sattel?


----------



## Principia (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *
> 
> Rahmen 1200 Gramm. 7,3 kg ohne Pedale. Steif bis zum Verrecken.
> Dura Ace 2x9, Mavic Ksyrium SSC, Tune, Ritchey WCS, ... *




und wie wärs mit ein paar pedalen ???

nur spaß, geiles teil


----------



## nkwd (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael _
> *und wie wärs mit ein paar pedalen ???*


die erwähnt er net, weil er sich für schämen müßte  
is halt, wenns Geld nimmer reicht ....  

*@rune*
was ich dich eh noch fragen wollte: was genau is denn alles Carbon an deinem Rad?


----------



## Rune Roxx (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BikeMike _
> *Sattel? *



SLR Trans AM. O.k., da könnte man Gewicht sparen, aber dann kann ich nicht mehr damit fahren.


----------



## Rune Roxx (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael _
> *und wie wärs mit ein paar pedalen ???
> 
> nur spaß, geiles teil  *



Hab ich. Ganz normale Shimano SPD-R - die genaue Bezeichnung kenn ich nicht mal. Mir war´s aus verschiedenen Gründen sehr wichtig, meine MTB-Schuhe verwenden zu können.

Leider hab ich noch kein Foto vom "Endzustand". Ein zweiter Flaschenhalter (9 EUR wollten die für den Specialized-Halter!!!) liegt auch schon bereit und nen Computer mach ich wahrscheinlich auch noch dran. Die Sattelstütze ist noch ca. 10 cm weiter draußen (ich quäl mich gern...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nkwd _
> *
> was ich dich eh noch fragen wollte: was genau is denn alles Carbon an deinem Rad? *



Musst du mich darauf ansprechen? Hab´s doch schon schwer genug...

- Die Gabel (Giant Aero) ist vollcarbon. Sieht man glücklicherweise nur, wenn man ganz genau hinschaut.

- Der Deckel über dem Vorbau (keine Ahnung wie das Teil heißt) ist aus Carbon und an der Stelle MEGAHÄSSLICH -> da schau ich nämlich die ganze Zeit hin.

- zwischen Steuersatz und Vorbau hab ich zwei Carbonspacer... die find sogar ich - als erklärter Carbonhasser - superstylish.

Das war´s auch schon...


----------



## theBikeMike (15. Februar 2003)

@ Rune Roxx






Aber was hast du denn gegen Carbon, abgesehen davon, dass einige Entwicklungen (Carbonsitzstreben) einfach nur unnötig sind?

Und den Sattel noch 10cm raus, AUA Aber dann solltest du eh schon so schmerzresistent sein, dass du nen SLR auch aushälst. Weil eigentlich ist der total komfortabel.

Ach ja, SPD-R kann man doch nicht mit MTB-Cleats fahren. Nur die normalen SPD's gehen da, oder? Weil SPD-R hat ja total andere Platten, viel größer. Oder irre ich mich da jetzt?


----------



## mightyEx (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BikeMike _
> *
> ...
> Ach ja, SPD-R kann man doch nicht mit MTB-Cleats fahren. Nur die normalen SPD's gehen da, oder? Weil SPD-R hat ja total andere Platten, viel größer. Oder irre ich mich da jetzt?  *



Ne, Du irrst Dich nicht. SPD und SPD-R sind nicht zueinander kompatibel. Ich nehme mal an, Rune Roxx meinte sicher, dass er SPD-Pedalen am RR hat, die er dann auch mit MTB-Cleats fahren kann.


----------



## Rune Roxx (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mightyEx _
> *
> 
> Ne, Du irrst Dich nicht. SPD und SPD-R sind nicht zueinander kompatibel. Ich nehme mal an, Rune Roxx meinte sicher, dass er SPD-Pedalen am RR hat, die er dann auch mit MTB-Cleats fahren kann. *



Da hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich habe die MTB-Clickies, allerdings gibt´s die für Rennräder mit nur einseitigem Klickmechanismus -> wird so wahrscheinlich 2,3 Gramm leichter, dafür hat man diese Fummelei, bis man die richtige Seite erwischt...


----------



## Rune Roxx (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BikeMike _
> *@ Rune Roxx
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, aber "Respekt" - das find ich ein bisschen unpassend... Schnelle / schöne / teure / ... Räder *kaufen* kann jeder.



> _Original geschrieben von BikeMike _
> *Aber was hast du denn gegen Carbon, abgesehen davon, dass einige Entwicklungen (Carbonsitzstreben) einfach nur unnötig sind?*



Das hat keinen technischen Hintergrund. Ich find nur das Material abgrundtief hässlich... Ob es funktionell besser als Aluminium ist, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. 



> _Original geschrieben von BikeMike _
> *Und den Sattel noch 10cm raus, AUA Aber dann solltest du eh schon so schmerzresistent sein, dass du nen SLR auch aushälst. Weil eigentlich ist der total komfortabel. *



Das ist so ähnlich wie mit den Schuhen. Ich bin überglücklich, wenn ich was *passendes* gefunden hab, dass ich mir am liebsten gleich ein Ersatzpaar / -stück dazu kaufe. Der Sattel war am Rad dran und ich hab mich 1.) auf Anhieb und 2.) auch nach drei Stunden Fahrt wohl gefühlt. Leider kenne ich niemand, der mir ein 100-Gramm-Modell ausleihen könnte. Kurz draufsitzen reicht bei mir nicht - da hab ich schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht (und frag mich nicht, wie viele MTB-Schuhe ich im Keller rumstehen hab...).

Von AX gibts so viel ich weiß ein 89 Gramm Modell... aber da hab ich bisher wenig gutes drüber gelesen. Mit 185 Gramm ist der Trans AM auch voll im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Manitou (16. Februar 2003)

> Der Deckel über dem Vorbau (keine Ahnung wie das Teil heißt) ist aus Carbon und an der Stelle MEGAHÄSSLICH -> da schau ich nämlich die ganze Zeit hin.




Das Ding heisst bie uns im Laden "Ahead Kappe"


Schönes Rad!!Das Einzige was mir nicht gefällt, ist der integrierte Steuersatz und der komische Spezialized Flaschenhalter (Minoura)!!!! 


Manitou


----------



## nkwd (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *.... Mit 185 Gramm ist der Trans AM auch voll im grünen Bereich. *


kannst dir ja mal den SLR C64 angucken - der hat  nur 64g und ne recht ähnliche Form wie der Trans AM
dafür (leider ) ein Carbon Gestell


----------



## nkwd (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BikeMike _
> *Laufräder Campa Neutron *


wie sind die so? 
taugen die was? 
und wie schwer sind sie?


----------



## Rune Roxx (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Manitou _
> * Schönes Rad!!Das Einzige was mir nicht gefällt, ist der integrierte Steuersatz und der komische Spezialized Flaschenhalter (Minoura)!!!! *



Ähm, mal ganz blöd gefragt: Was für Steuersätze gibt´s denn sonst noch? Mit dem Teil hatte ich in meinem Radleben noch nie zu tun...

Was für nen Flaschenhalter würdest du denn vorschlagen? Patao find ich vom Design her superklasse, aber da passen meine Trinkflaschen natürlich nicht rein. Hab mir da ganz ehrlich bisher auch keine Gedanken gemacht...

Ob ich mich mit dem Rad ins Rennradforum (ein ganzes Forum wie hier der Fertigmacher-Thread) trauen kann? Besser nicht: Sloping, Ksyrium, Steuersatz, Flaschenhalter, Shimano, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (16. Februar 2003)

so hier is meins oder was mal meins werden soll ;-) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mehr bilder in meiner galerie


----------



## Manitou (17. Februar 2003)

@ Rune Roxx

Ich finde die Minoura (39 Gramm) Flaschenhalter am schönsten.

Steuersätze gibt es 2 Arten 

normale Steuersatz: werden auf das Steuerrohr gesetzt und eingepresst. Die Lager sitzen in den Lagerschalen des Steuersatzes und nicht im Steuerrohr. 

integrierter Sterusatz: hier hat das Steuerrohr einen größeren Durchmesser und die Lager werden in das Steurrohr gesetzt!!!


Bleib mit dem Rad lieber hier, im RR-Forum  mit ner Taiwanesischen Coladose,  Shimpanso und Dico Laufräder anzukommen bringt nicht viel!!! 


@ el-Diabolo

schönes Rad 


Manitou


----------



## Principia (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *
> Ob ich mich mit dem Rad ins Rennradforum (ein ganzes Forum wie hier der Fertigmacher-Thread) trauen kann? Besser nicht: Sloping, Ksyrium, Steuersatz, Flaschenhalter, Shimano, ... *


----------



## Rune Roxx (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nkwd _
> *
> die erwähnt er net, weil er sich für schämen müßte
> is halt, wenns Geld nimmer reicht ....  *



Hab gerade auf der Internetseite von Paul Lange rausgefunden, dass mein Pedal grad mal das zweitleichteste im Programm (nach dem DA-Modell) ist! Anscheinend ist die MTB-Bindung leichter...


----------



## nkwd (18. Februar 2003)

ooooh, damit wird die Sache wieder interessant! (wenn auch nicht stilechter )
wieviel wiegts denn?


----------



## Rune Roxx (19. Februar 2003)

Gewicht: 338 g (Paar). 

Und wofür brauch ich "stilecht" bei nem Taiwanbike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (19. Februar 2003)

du, wenn du mit deinem Taiwan-Bike unglücklich bist, dann würd ich dir das auf jeden Fall günstig abkaufen (bevor du es wegschmeißt)  

die Pedale sehen übrigens doch gar net so unpassend aus wie ich erwartet hätte. bleibt nur die Frage, der Standfestigkeit beim Treten


----------



## crazy.man77 (22. Februar 2003)

Hier meine Gurke....


----------



## Caracal (23. Februar 2003)

Schönes Teil, dazu noch farblich sehr stimmig


----------



## Flaschenmann (27. Februar 2003)

@nkwd:


> _Original geschrieben von nkwd _
> *
> Bild is veraltet, mittlerweile is ein 3ttt THE, 0° 150mm Vorbau dran *




wäre ein passender Rahmen nicht besser ? Dann koenntest Du auch den Sattel grade stellen..
Dein Rahmen sieht ein ganzes Stück zu klein aus..


----------



## nkwd (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Flaschenmann _
> *@nkwd:
> wäre ein passender Rahmen nicht besser ? Dann koenntest Du auch den Sattel grade stellen..
> Dein Rahmen sieht ein ganzes Stück zu klein aus.. *


ok, ich gebs zu, der Rahmen is 2cm zu klein, aber das machen die Spacer und der Vorbau wieder wet. 
Die Sattelposition hingegegen hat nix mit der Rahmengröße zu tun - bei meinem MTB (und da paßt der Rahmen 100%ig) is der genauso eingestellt. Ich brauch meine Hoden noch vollständig einsatzbereit. Und ne gerade Sattelposition drückt auf die und ich glaub net, daß denen gut tut......


----------



## *adrenalin* (6. März 2003)

mein trainningsgerät war auch schon mal dabei, aber jetzt habe ich es ein klein wenig modifiziert, wobei ich aber ganz ehrlich zugeben muß, daß ich beim rennrad im vergleich zu meinem mtb wesentlich emotionsloser bin bei der partauswahl...

ganz klar: ich bin mtb´ler, der zum training das rr hernimmt:


----------



## Rune Roxx (7. März 2003)

Ist das da Shimano 2-fach DA 39/53 und 11-21? Nimmst du die Kassette nur zum Frühjahrs-GA-Training und tauschst das zum Sommer? Oder hast du keine Berge? Oder bist du Pro? 

Jaja... die Emotionen im Sport. Bei mir sind längst beide Bikes gleichberechtigt. Das ist so ähnlich wie mit Bier und Londrinks


----------



## *adrenalin* (10. März 2003)

jau, dura ace 12-21 und 53/39.

da ich bekennender mountainbiker bin (kein pro - vielen dank für die blumen  ) nutze ich mein rennrad gerne im winter und übers jahr für die ga und wenns mir zu sudelig wird bei dauerregen etc.

da ich in berlin wohne, ist es hier mit den bergen wirklich nicht so doll, daher kann auch ich mir   eine solche übersetzung erlauben. am storck habe ich die erst jetzt montiert, bin aber sehr zufrieden. getauscht wird da nix mehr (gegen was auch?!), außer wenn´s platt is..


----------



## krallekalle (28. März 2003)

hier jetzt auch mal ein bild von meinen wettkampf renner


----------



## theBikeMike (28. März 2003)

Was hast'n du für ne Übersetzung vorne?

Entweder ich bin blind oder da is' echt nur ein Kettenblatt drauf (oder die Spiegelung verdeckt ein 42er oder so). Weil Umwerfer wäre ja dran, nur zur Feinjustierung ja ein bissl unnötig.

Klär' mich mal auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krallekalle (28. März 2003)

brauchst keine angst haben, du hast keinen augenfehler ja da ist nur 1 kb. ist sogar nur ein 42! ich mach nämlich triathlon und bin noch in der junioren klasse und da darf man nur sone blöde max entfaltung haben.. ich hoffe aber das die nächsten tage endlich meine neue kassette und kurbel kommt, dann kann ich nämlich auch mit 2 kb fahren


----------



## Principia (29. März 2003)

aktuelle ausbaustufe. jetzt fehlen nur noch die olympia-räder und die bigfoot kurbeln !

gruzz michael


----------



## Rune Roxx (31. März 2003)

Wo ist denn dein Geschwindigkeitsnehmer? Das an der Kettenstrebe ist vermutlich für die Trittfrequenz, oder?

Aber ein echt schönes Radl hast du da...


----------



## Principia (31. März 2003)

hi rune.
ne, das an der kettenstrebe ist der geschwindigkeitssensor !
funktioniert sehr, gut. und so brauch ich, wenn ich auf der rolle fahre nicht ummontieren.
der für die cadence sitzt am unterrohr !

gruzz michael


----------



## Rune Roxx (31. März 2003)

Ich würd ja noch mal nen genaueren Blick drauf werfen, aber dein Bild ist weg?!?


----------



## Principia (31. März 2003)

hupps, mein fehler. hab das bild verschoben !
danke manitou !


----------



## CHT (3. April 2003)

...hier 'nen Bissl von meinem frischaufgebauten Serotta Fierté Titan mit #2:


----------



## Principia (4. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von CHT _
> *...hier 'nen Bissl von meinem frischaufgebauten Serotta Fierté Titan mit #2: *



damit willst du uns zufrieden stellen. neeee 
bitte bitte mehr. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHT (4. April 2003)

...ich hab' noch eins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theBikeMike (4. April 2003)

@ krallekalle

Dann kannst dir den Umwerfer doch eigentlich sparen, oder?

Naja, however, geile Brems/Schalthebel


----------



## krallekalle (4. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BikeMike _
> *@ krallekalle
> 
> Dann kannst dir den Umwerfer doch eigentlich sparen, oder?
> ...



ja eigentlich schon, aber ich hab/hatte keine lust für ca 2wochen den umwerfer abzumontieren. die neue kurbel ist nämlich auch schon unterwegs und dann kann ich endlich wieder mit 2 kb fahren 

jo die ergopowers sind ziemlich geil. nicht nur von der optik...


----------



## RobBj123 (14. April 2003)

Hier mal mein Rennrad, hat schon viele tausend km hinter sich...


----------



## Manitou (15. April 2003)

Wie siehts aus Rob?? Keine Inetersse am RR Treffen????


Manitou


----------



## CHT (20. April 2003)

...ich hab' noch 'ne Totale...


----------



## Manitou (20. April 2003)

Mein Orbea mit Berglaufradsatz 






und mit Trainigslaufradsatz







Die Rote Zora mit Sommerreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (20. April 2003)

Ich komm´ ja schon ins Schlucken, wenn ich sehe, mit welch´ edlem Material ihr zum Treff nach FFM kommt. Da sind ja einige richtige Schätzchen dabei 

Aber wartet:
ich fülle mir eine Flasche Doppelherz in die Trinkflaschen. Mit der "Kraft der zwei Herzen" werde ich eure technischen Vorteile ausgleichen   

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## RobBj123 (21. April 2003)

Hi...

das mit dem Rennradtreffen wird nix, der Termin passt einfach nicht. Für sowas hab ich nur im Winter Zeit ;-)


----------



## SteffenScott (21. April 2003)

im winter bei -10grad vielleichtz noch wo ein die füße abfrieren und die hände.
ich trainier nie unter -5grad ab da isses mir echt zu kalt

ausser zur schulke da muss ich auch bei -20grad mitn rad


----------



## RobBj123 (21. April 2003)

@SteffenScott:

Ganz sicher, dass der Beitrag hier hin sollte...?


----------



## SteffenScott (21. April 2003)

wegen dem was du geschrieben hast mit im winter fahrn
passt nich ganz rein seh ich auch jetzt


----------



## daddy yo yo (24. April 2003)

mein ganzer stolz:


----------



## sharky (24. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von puk puk _
> *mein ganzer stolz: *



alter schalter, damit hast du den untertage-abbau der kohle gerettet   
sieht klasse aus das bike, wie schwer- pardon, wie leicht?


----------



## daddy yo yo (24. April 2003)

@sharky: weiss leider nicht wie schwer es ist! es ist erst seit 10 tagen fertig und - hust, hust - ich hab keine waage...

aber so pi mal daumen dürften es knappe 7,5 kg sein... hmm, jetzt werd ich doch mal einen fahrradhändler bitten, es abzuwiegen...

ich halt dich auf dem laufenden!

gruss, puk puk

hier noch eins:


----------



## tvaellen (25. April 2003)

Große Güte, das ist ja der neue Carbon Lenker von Cinelli 

Ich vermute, dass das RR, welches Lance dieses Jahr durch Froonkreich bewegen darf, schwerer sein wird


----------



## petcash (25. April 2003)

Und hier ist meins; bin RR-Newbe deshalb sollte Ultegra und Richtey Comp Lenker ausreichen.
Für die geneuen Hingucker: Richtig, es ist ein CD-Vorbau.-Mein "tribute" an die Firma 
Der Händler m.V., der das teil auch hinschraubte meinte (wirklich!): "ey, glaub´mir, is das beste produkt von Cannondale!"  
-Spaß muss sein, sagte schon Wallenstein...

petcash

ach ja gewicht: digitale fotografierte 8,25 kg incl. peddalos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (25. April 2003)

das rad will zum rennradtreffen in den taunus !!!  
das sehe ich ihm ganz ganz deutlich an !!!

gruzz michael


----------



## sharky (25. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael _
> *das rad will zum rennradtreffen in den taunus !!!
> das sehe ich ihm ganz ganz deutlich an !!!
> *



welches denn, das trek oder das speci ? ich würde sagen, beide! 


@ petcash

darf man fragen wie reich du den händler d.V. gemacht hast?


----------



## Rune Roxx (25. April 2003)

Auf Wunsch der lieben Herren Kollegen, ein Bild in anständiger Größe!!


----------



## Ackebua (25. April 2003)

@Rune Roxx:

Du mußt ja ein riesiger Kerl sein


----------



## Principia (25. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ackebua _
> *@Rune Roxx:
> 
> Du mußt ja ein riesiger Kerl sein  *



wie sieht es aus mim ESK beim rennradtreffen ????


----------



## Principia (25. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *Auf Wunsch der lieben Herren Kollegen, ein Bild in anständiger Größe!! *



sehr schönes gerät !!!


----------



## Manitou (25. April 2003)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut!!!! Fand früher mal Gaint Räder total geil!! Bin ja mal gespannt ob Lance am WE auch einen Compact Rahmen fahren wird!!!

Manitou


----------



## RobBj123 (25. April 2003)

Das Specialized ist ja echt sehr schön und für einen Rennrad-Anfänger auch recht gut... ;-)


----------



## sharky (26. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *Das Specialized ist ja echt sehr schön und für einen Rennrad-Anfänger auch recht gut... ;-) *



also wenn das ein anfängerbike ist... ok, da kann man sicher noch einiges dran machen, aber was ist denn an ner ultegra so anfängermässig? 
was soll ich denn da mit meinem hobel dann erst sagen, no name taiwan rahmen mit ultegra, wcs etc. - was ist dann das - nur schrott?   ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (26. April 2003)

Er hat doch gesagt, dass er Rennrad-Newbie ist...

Außerdem ist es doch egal was für ein Rad man fährt, hauptsache man kommt damit gut voran! Ich fahre auch nur ein Müsing mit Campa Daytona, na und!


----------



## lula (27. April 2003)

schwupps. das radl was ich am längsten unterm popo hab (trainingstechnisch in std+km)  
(stdtechnisch würde mein dirt klar siegen  )


----------



## tvaellen (27. April 2003)

@ Lula
dann solltest du vielleicht erwägen, am
1. IBC Rennradtreffen  
teilzunehmen ?

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## lula (27. April 2003)

hehe jeder zweite post hier ist übers ibc-rennradtreffen  
ne sorry mir zu weit weg. wenn ich schon gen süden reise, dann mim ht und downhiller im gepäck  
ich trainiere damit ja nur. zum spasshaben, nehm ich die andren bikes 
wenns hier in der nähe wär kein thema. mal son schickes extratraining...aber so..... (hab kein auto und wenig kohle im moment).

die hew wären doch mal was


----------



## Sindi (27. April 2003)

Tja, mein Liebling:






Mein erstes "richtiges" Rennrad - mittlerweile stark veraendert:

http://www.sindersberger.net/images/Bianchi/Bianchi von vorne klein.JPG (Bild recht gross, muss ja nicht sein...)

dann hab' ich noch einen netten Zeitfahrrenner (allerdings nichts grossartiges wie Carbonscheiben oder so...), Bilder kommen da noch.

Weitere Bilder und Details gibt's hier


----------



## lula (27. April 2003)

@sindi: was isn das fün aufsatz? ist der net nen bischen "steil"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sindi (27. April 2003)

@ lula:

ist ein klassischer Triathlonlenker (mittlerweile faehrt man ja auch da eher Rennlenker mit Aufsatz) - das ist jedenfalls noch ein Profile-Lenker von 1990. In der Tat - ist ein wenig steil, allerdings kommt das wohl eher daher, dass das Rad eigentlich ein wenig zu gross fuer mich ist (~1-2cm Rahmenhoehe), und so wuerde ich bei einem flacheren Winkel zu gesteckt liegen. So wie jetzt ist es zwar aerodynamisch nicht optimal aber bequemer und ich komm' mit der Atmung gut zurecht. 
Allerdings bin ich schon am ueberlegen mir wieder einen klassischen Vorbau bei Ebay (kein Ahead) zu besorgen und einen klassischen Rennlenker - 'mal sehen...


----------



## lula (27. April 2003)

hmm wenn du sonst atemprobleme hast, würde ich auch eher zu nem normalem rennlenker greifen. so wie dein jetziger lenker eingestellt ist, ist das ja eher hinderlich.

sag mal machst du auch triathlon? wär mal cool nen paar triathleten im forum zu haben


----------



## Tom72 (27. April 2003)

Das ist meins:


----------



## oldschooler (27. April 2003)

))

un triathlet zugleich..trifft sich gut oder?

ich gehe mal gleich mein rs6 für ne photosession am dienstag putzen...boahh leute, dann gibts bilder, dass euch die augen wegfliegen 

mfg thomas, derenormeaerodynamikverlusteamradhinnimmt


----------



## Sindi (27. April 2003)

Nö, ich mach' kein Triathlon. Ich hab' das Rad damals in einem Laden gekauft dessen Besitzer alles Triathlethen sind. Urspruenglich hatte ich die Modolo-Kombination drauf die jetzt am Bianchi ist. Dann hatte ich vor mit Triathlon anzufangen, stellte dann aber fest, dass ich Laufen nicht sonderlich mag und Schwimmen geradezu hasse   Nunja, der Lenker ist geblieben...
Allerdings habe ich wirklich keine Probleme mit dieser Einstellung des Lenkers


----------



## daddy yo yo (28. April 2003)

@sharky: hab also heute mein usps-trek (siehe seite 4) abwiegen lassen: 7,95 kg... das ist zu viel!!! mensch, wo kann ich denn noch gewicht einsparen? hmm, laufräder, schnellspanner, sattelstütze, lenker/vorbau, sattel...

ne, ne, det bleibt alles so, wie's is!!!

gruss, puk puk


----------



## tvaellen (28. April 2003)

@ puk puk

Hattest du zum Wiegen die Pedale abgemacht ?
Hätte bei dem Rahmen und der Ausstattung auf weniger getippt. Viele 08/15 RR liegen heutzutage um die 8,0 kg.


----------



## oldschooler (28. April 2003)

also ich finde gewichtsangaben ohne pedale, tacho un was man sonst noch dran  nicht aussagekräftig....

mein Rs6 hat 7,91 incl. cinelli spinacci, da pedalen, flaschenhaltet und tacho...halt so wie man sich draufsetzt un losfährt...

was bringts das mein rad eigentlich 7,5wiegt...in der theorie und eigentlich fährt man es dann mit 7,91..da bescheißt man doch nur sich selbst...

mfg thomas, deraufgeregtisweilmoinbildergemachtwerden


----------



## tvaellen (28. April 2003)

@ oldschooler

im Prinzip hast du natürlich recht 

aber Gewichtsvergleiche von RR sind eben das "Salz in der Suppe"
[sagt einer, der einen 10 kg RR-Panzer aus Stahl bewegt  ]

und da hat es sich nunmal eingebürgert, RR ohne Pedale, Flaschenhalter, Tacho usw. zu wiegen. 

Es wäre halt schon merkwürdig, wenn das edle Trek mit Carbon Lenker von puk puk, dessen Preis ich Pi mal Daumen auf 3 t schätze, dasselbe wiegen würde wie ein Red Bull oder CicliB für 1600 . 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## oldschooler (28. April 2003)

wiegt mein rs6 ab jetzt!....man kanns halt nur net fahren..... 

ich bleib dabei...dann bin ich halt der einzige seriöse rennradwieger!

also 7,91mit allem

un 7,36 ohne tacho, cinellis, pedale uin flaschenhalter!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (28. April 2003)

wiegt mein rs6 ab jetzt!....man kanns halt nur net fahren..... 

ich bleib dabei...dann bin ich halt der einzige seriöse rennradwieger!

also 7,91mit allem

un 7,36 ohne tacho, cinellis, pedale uin flaschenhalter!!!!!


----------



## Principia (28. April 2003)

@oldschooler

haa, ein principia fahrer. 
du hast net zufällig lust am rr treffen im juli teilzunehmen ???
dann wäre mein RSLudwig net das einzige dänische dynamit am platz !!!  

gruzz michael

(es gib nix besseres als principia !!!)


----------



## daddy yo yo (29. April 2003)

@tvaellen: ne, ne, es wiegt komplett 7,95 kg mit allem drum und dran (tacho, pedale, etc.)... hätte auch auf weniger getippt... aber mir ging's ja nicht (vordergründig) um's gewicht, sondern hauptsächlich um die ästhetik!

gruss, puk puk


----------



## oldschooler (29. April 2003)

@puk puk: so gehts mir auch: aber function follows design, und gewicht auch 

@michael: wo is dat denn? wann is dat denn? wenn mein kalender das zuläßt hätt ich schon lust....mein rs6 hört auf den namen black cobra: ich geh heut mittag bilder machen und dann weisste warum

mfg thomas


----------



## tvaellen (29. April 2003)

@ puk puk
für den Kram kannst du locker noch ein halbes Kilo abziehen.
Nach "tour"-Gewichtsmessung landest du dann  im Bereich des Principias von oldschooler (7,3-7,5).  
Das macht Sinn 

Gute Nacht aus Thüringen
Tvaellen


----------



## Principia (29. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von oldschooler _
> *...
> @michael: wo is dat denn? wann is dat denn? wenn mein kalender das zuläßt hätt ich schon lust....mein rs6 hört auf den namen black cobra: ich geh heut mittag bilder machen und dann weisste warum
> 
> mfg thomas *



also infos gibt es hier: 

siehe meine signatur !

gruzz michael


----------



## Ackebua (29. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael _
> *
> 
> wie sieht es aus mim ESK beim rennradtreffen ???? *


Mit der Bitte um Verzeihung ob meines späten Meldens - ich habe Deinen Beitrag völlig übersehen - bezüglich IBC-Rennradtreffen:
Die Schmalpneufraktion des ESK hatte auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt, teilzunehmen. Doch, wie ist es immer so schön, an dem Wochenende hat natürlich jeder etwas anderes vor.

Den ESK-Erfolgsvierer kann man hier bestaunen.


----------



## Manitou (29. April 2003)

Schade!!

Dann eben beim nächsten mal!!!


Manitou


----------



## sharky (29. April 2003)

um mal die gewichtssache wieder zu papier zu bringen: also ich als alter MTB´ler finde es doof die bikes ohne pedale zu wiegen denn die gehören dazu. den ganzen werkzeug kram meinetwegen nicht, aber pedale gehören dazu. und wen juckt das gewicht, ein kilo mehr oder weniger, wenn man selbst 10 zuviel hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (29. April 2003)

Sieht so aus, als liege ich mit 7,2 nackt immer noch vorne... Zumindest bis Mittwoch, dann wird meine DA-Kassette gegen Ultegra ausgetausch. Und dann auch noch bis 27 Zähne...

Wiegt man bei ner "Komplettmessung" eigentlich auch den Computer mit, wenn man ihn am Handgelenk tragen kann?  

Und überhaupt müsste man Trikot, Schuhe, Helm, Brille, Schmuck u.s.w. auch in die Messung integrieren...

Leute, Leute... wegen nem Kilo mehr oder weniger wurde noch kein Rennen gewonnen... geschweige denn, dass eine Tour schöner geworden wäre


----------



## Kickstart (29. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sharky _
> *... und wen juckt das gewicht, ein kilo mehr oder weniger, wenn man selbst 10 zuviel hat  *



sharky, du triffst den nagel auf den kopp! so gehts mir nämlich auch...  

alladings hab isch auch schon 9 kg's seit anfang des jahres gelassen *stolz*   

nee   <- lieber nich, sonst sind se gleich wieder drauf!


----------



## sharky (29. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *Sieht so aus, als liege ich mit 7,2 nackt immer noch vorne... *




das ist bei deinem kinderfahrrad auch keine kunst  
da wiegt mein rahmen alleine wegen der größe schon ein halbes kilo mehr! was mich wiederum auf ne idee bringt, eigentlich sollte man das gewicht ins verhältnis zur rahmenhöhe setzen... *grübel* ... neee, lieber nicht!


----------



## oldschooler (29. April 2003)

so leute, ich fahr jetzt mal zu der nächstgelegenen digicam, ich hoffe das wetter hält, denn mein rad glänzt und protzt im moment ziemlich geil...

@michael: nee geht leider net, hab wettkampf in heilbronn an dem wochende....

mfg thomas


----------



## sharky (29. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von oldschooler _
> * nee geht leider net, hab wettkampf in heilbronn an dem wochende....
> 
> mfg thomas *



was, bei mir um die ecke? also quasi vor der haustüre, in der partyzentrale? wo denn, wie denn, was denn? sag mal wann wo und was da ist, ich guck dann mal vorbei. vielleicht hab ich bis zum wochenende auch endlich mein RR....


----------



## Jogi (29. April 2003)

Soil Team Prestige
war mal weiß - rot, hat mit aber nicht mehr gefallen, dann hab ichs neu lackieren lassen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (29. April 2003)

Mein Rennrad:






Details 

Meine MTBs:











Details


----------



## Rune Roxx (29. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sharky _
> *das ist bei deinem kinderfahrrad auch keine kunst
> da wiegt mein rahmen alleine wegen der größe schon ein halbes kilo mehr! was mich wiederum auf ne idee bringt, eigentlich sollte man das gewicht ins verhältnis zur rahmenhöhe setzen... *grübel* ... neee, lieber nicht! *



Mein Kinderfahrrad hat Größe M (bei S, M, L-Einteilung) und ist für mich mit 1,82m optimal (empfohlen bis 1,83m, ich bevorzuge sowieso "kleinere" Rahmen). Also *psst*, auf den billigen Plätzen  

Rahmen übrigens 1200g, Gabel 400g. Es gibt halt doch den ein oder anderen Vorteil bei Sloping!!

Das Rahmengewicht verändert sich angeblich gar nicht so dramatisch, wenn der Rahmen größer wird. Bliebe nachzuprüfen, ob sich dafür die Steifigkeit ändert...


----------



## oldschooler (29. April 2003)

bin gerade von meiner ersten tour mit pro race heimgekommen, die schnuren unglaublich gut....32er schnitt und 600Höhenmeter 

und das trotz sehnenscheidenentzündung....

jetzt aber mal was andrs: ich war bilder machen...bald gibts sie!!!!

heut abend hoff ich!

@rune ...: wieviel wiegste du??? du fährst doch tcr oder???

ich hatte es in der engeren auswahl...aber es hat geflattert wie sau...da hab ich lieber zu nem rs6 gegriffen...


außerdem holt man sich immer bei wahl den kleineren rahmen! 

sieht einfach geiler aus....und natürlich das passende sattelniveau( na gut rückenschmerzen hol ich dafür in kauf) ich hab 16cm!!!!!

wer kann das toppen?

und sloping muss sein, denn ich wollte immer mtb-fahrer werden, bin aber motorisch weniger begabt da muss doch wenigstens die optik stimmen : rr=mtb

außerdem fahr ich mit ner 90er beinlänge nen 20Zoll-Klein Attitude rahmen(ca. 49cm)

mfg thomas, derganzaufgeregtaufseinebilderwartet


----------



## odelay (29. April 2003)

@ rune

hast Du die Gabel selber nachgewogen? welches Modell ist es - Aluschaft oder Carbon

das 2001er Model mit Aluschaft hat noch 395g gewogen - dann kamen die Brüche - der Rückruf - und der Austausch gegen neue Gabeln 
und siehe da das neue Modell wog gleich 500g 

aber jetzt fahr ich ja was ordentliches: 700g Stahlgabel


----------



## Rune Roxx (29. April 2003)

@odelay:

Hab die Gabel nicht selbst nachgewogen, aber großes Vertrauen in die Messung  Die Gabel ist Vollcarbon.

@oldschooler:

Ich hab das TCR Teamrad (mit der wunderschönen ONCE-Gravur im Steuerrohr... mal schauen, ob ich ein Bild davon hinbekomme). Habe noch keine schnellen Abfahrten mit dem Rad hinter mir (nichts >65km/h), deswegen kann ich zum Flattern bisher wenig sagen. Bis dahin finde ich das Rad aber supersteif. Auf meinem vorherigen Giant (OCR 1...) war von Flattern aber auch bei 85 km/h (ich weiß, dass ich verrückt bin) nichts zu spüren.

Ach ja: ich wiege 65kg auf 182.

Den kleineren Rahmen nimmt man ja eigentlich nur, wenn man rennmäßig unterwegs sein will - zumindest ist das bei MTBs so... Da fahre ich dann auch nen 18" Cube-Teamrahmen (Hardtail) mit Negativvorbau und voll ausgezogener Stütze...

Übrigens hab ich mein OCR1 damals wirklich wegen der Ähnlichkeit zum MTB gekauft, allerdings eher wegen des Fahrgefühls und nicht wegen der Optik! Bin mit Sloping viel besser zurecht gekommen... Na ja, ich bin ja eigentlich auch Mountainbiker (der 80% seines Trainings mit dem RR absolviert).


----------



## nkwd (30. April 2003)

so, seit heut morgen ne DigiCam (Ixus v3) also mal aktuelles Pic gemacht:

*Pinarello Replica Team Telekom 2002*


----------



## Snake (30. April 2003)

...hier kommt meine Coladose...fehlen nur noch die Ksyrium-Laufräder


----------



## oldschooler (1. Mai 2003)

so ...hier das versprochene bild(die detailaufnahmen muss ich erst noch kleiner kriegen)

details:

rahmen: principia rs6 rubberblack(hat schon einiges mitgemacht)
vorbau: ritchey wcs
lenker: ritchey wcs
sattelstütze: ritchey wcs
steuersatz: chris king
Pedale: Dura Ace 7701 Spd-r
Gruppe: Campagnolo Daytona
Laufräder: Campagnolo Neutron
Reifen: Michelin Pro Race
Schlauch: Continental Latex
Flaschenhalter: x-tas-y
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Snake
Züge: Nokon Edition(selbstbau)
Tacho: VDO C08 Kabel

wie gesagt: 7,91 kg(wie abb.)
7,70kg ohne cinelli aufsatz

mfg thomas,derstolzaufseinenummer1is!


----------



## camaris (1. Mai 2003)

Wiegt 8,2 bei RH 60


----------



## RobBj123 (1. Mai 2003)

Schönes Principia...! Darf man fragen wieviel du dafür löhnen musstest...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (1. Mai 2003)

naja eigentlich net...aber ihr seid so nett.

mit allem drum un dran (2.LRS)

3500

mfg thomas,derseinradextrem geil fidnet

p.s.     guckt mal rein un stimmt ab! da gibts mein lieblingsbild!


http://www.dkverlag.de/tour/showthread.php?threadid=7133&perpage=15&pagenumber=2


----------



## RobBj123 (1. Mai 2003)

Da hagelts ja gleich wieder Kritik ;-) Aber ich würd auch nen 2. Kettenblatt dranschrauben (46-14), sieht besser aus und du hast eine sehr schön abgestufte Übersetzung...


----------



## oldschooler (2. Mai 2003)

@rob...ich weiss net was du meinst...

meine übersetzung is:

Training: 13-29
Wettkampf: 13-26 und vorne 39/44

mfg thomas


----------



## sharky (2. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von camaris _
> *Wiegt 8,2 bei RH 60 *



sehr schönes bike, gefällt mir sehr gut! wenn du da noch diese fsa kurbeln ranmachst die auch so ein blau / weiß /rotes design haben - das wäre das sahnehäubchen


----------



## RobBj123 (4. Mai 2003)

So sah mein Rad heute aus...


----------



## DerDude (11. Mai 2003)

Na dann will ich auch mal loslegen.

Anbei ein Bild meines neuen Stevens Aspin Ultegra 3*9 (62cm Rahmenhöhe)


----------



## petcash (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael _
> *das rad will zum rennradtreffen in den taunus !!!
> das sehe ich ihm ganz ganz deutlich an !!!
> 
> gruzz michael *



Ja, wäre wirklich mal eine Abwechslung sich mit IBClern zu einer RTF (tja, -Brägel gelesen!) zu treffen , aber dahin sind es fast 100 km weiter als zum Gardasee (wo ich gerade herkomm´ )und dieses Wochenende fahr´ich schon bis nach Frammersbach zum MM. 
(-Ist an dem Wochendende nicht auch der Tegernseer MM?)

Na ja vielleicht find ich ja ´nen Mit(hin)fahrer,
- kommt Zeit kommt Rad  kommt Bier  

Grüße an die Hessen
petcash


----------



## Lowrider (14. Mai 2003)

Hier mein Eddy Merckx Titanium mit Campa Record...

die Farbe kommt wahrscheinlich runter und der Rahmen wird in Titan Natur gehalten mit den EM Decals


----------



## odelay (14. Mai 2003)

@lowrider
schönes Rad kann das werden (noch schöner als jetzt schon meinte ich) 
was auch gut kommt ist so eine Halb/Halb Lackierung
oder auch sowas hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowrider (15. Mai 2003)

@odelay

Schönes MErckx und das Litespeed hinten

 

meins war mal blau, aber die Tricolor Lackierung sieht Toll aus. gibts auch in Schwarz/gelb/rot (Belgisch)


----------



## maxxino (15. Mai 2003)

...hab zur Zeit leider nur ein Bild von der Stevens-Homepage


----------



## Lowrider (15. Mai 2003)

übrigens, ist mein Merckx mit Record  zum verkauf Ausgeschrieben
geeignet für 175-184 er Fahrer

1000 Euro exkl Versand


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (16. Mai 2003)




----------



## odelay (16. Mai 2003)

Geil ! Deines?

wie bist Du denn da ran gekommen?
wie schwer ist es - ehr stabil als leicht, oder?


----------



## Lowrider (16. Mai 2003)

Baut FES noch Räder????

mein Vitus Carbon anschliessend, steht auch zum Verkauf. aber ohne Corima Aero Carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *Geil ! Deines?
> 
> wie bist Du denn da ran gekommen?
> wie schwer ist es - ehr stabil als leicht, oder? *



"gehört" meinem bruder (nationalmanschaft), is aber nich mehr so tätig.
is sau leicht und flext 20 cm, stabil wirds denk ich auch sein


----------



## Nando78 (16. Mai 2003)

Tach !

Gibts in dem Forum eigentlich Millionäre oder jemand, der zuviel Geld hat? ;-)

Tausche mein fünfjähriges B1 Crossbike gegen ein Frank Passarella (passt zum Nachnamen). 

Nicht? Schade...


----------



## daddy yo yo (16. Mai 2003)

@marius: kannst du noch ein oder zwei bildchen vom FES posten? am meisten würd mich eine seitenansicht interessieren!

bauen die noch räder?

gruss, puk puk


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (16. Mai 2003)

ob die noch bauen weis ich net, fahr ja kein rr 
das bike is nemme hier, aber ich guck ob ich noch fotos find


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (17. Mai 2003)

noch 2 fotos...


----------



## thto (10. Juni 2003)




----------



## Colnago (11. Juni 2003)

eines


----------



## Rune Roxx (14. Juni 2003)

Mein neues findet Ihr hier


----------



## sharky (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *Mein neues findet Ihr hier  *



ich dachte es geht um rennräder??


----------



## Manitou (4. Juli 2003)

Hat keiner mehr ein Rennrad für unsere Gallerie???

Manitou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Dos (5. Juli 2003)

Doch, doch, Manitou. Das schönste Giant TCR Deutschlands oder auch der *gaaaanzen Welt* :














Ab morgen zu haben bei Ebay ab einem Euro. Ich will das Carbon TCR  =)


----------



## *JO* (6. Juli 2003)

hab en Schönes Schwarzes sie coooool aus aber hab noch kein Bild kommt aber bald
mdf JO


----------



## Rune Roxx (6. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *Doch, doch, Manitou. Das schönste Giant TCR Deutschlands oder auch der gaaaanzen Welt *



Ähm... da muss ich mich doch kurz mal einmischen... 




> dsa schwarz-gelbe giant da oben sieht auch geil aus *sabber*



Schau dir mal die Bilder vom Forumtreffen an...


----------



## Dr.Dos (7. Juli 2003)

Tja Rune, Gott sei Dank sind die Geschmäcker verschieden: Systemlaufräder, bunte Reifen, Tune oder Roox Sattelstützen finde ich persönlich grauenhaft ..

Weiterhin muss man in die Details kriechen: an dem Rad ist keine Schraube mehr aus Stahl, sondern von einem SRP Bolzen aus Titan oder Aluminium ersetzt. Da ist dann wirklich nix mehr zu tunen.

Aber wie gesagt: die Geschmäcker sind verschieden und die Kiste steht in der angegebenen Spezifikation bei Ebay zum Verkauf. 21 Gebote innerhalb von knapp 4 Studen sprechen eine deutliche Sprache.

Und ich freue mich auf mein TCR Carbon!


----------



## Oxygen (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von John Mason _
> *Und nu mein Rad, was ich von nem Rentner als Geschenk bekommen hatte.
> 
> Gruppe: Sachs Huret (2x6)
> ...



Sieht immer noch besser aus als meins!!!


----------



## RobBj123 (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *Doch, doch, Manitou. Das schönste Giant TCR Deutschlands oder auch der gaaaanzen Welt*



Schönes Rad! Sehr stimmig aufgebaut, ich würds wohl genauso aufbauen, nur mit anderen Laufrädern...


----------



## immerletzter (8. Juli 2003)

Ja nun schon wieder 3 Jahre alt, aber immer noch nett anzuschauen ...


----------



## Lowrider (8. Juli 2003)

und seit ein paar Minuten ist es Verkauft... hier noch mal ein letztes Bild vom Eddy Merckx Titanium AX PRO


----------



## Lowrider (8. Juli 2003)

snif...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## univega2001 (12. Juli 2003)

Mein Bianchi:


----------



## immerletzter (12. Juli 2003)

bis auf den vorbau sehr elegant.


----------



## swoop100 (13. Juli 2003)

Hallo 

Ich bin erst seit zwei Tagen Besitzer eines RR. Hier ein Bild meines Rades.
Gesten und heute bin ich je 2 Std. gefahen, eines steht für mich als Anfänge jetzt schon fest. Das 3fach Blatt vorne ist für mich gold wert.

Ich hoffe auf gute und hielfreiche in diesem Forum.

SWOOP100


----------



## Rune Roxx (13. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *Aber wie gesagt: die Geschmäcker sind verschieden und die Kiste steht in der angegebenen Spezifikation bei Ebay zum Verkauf. 21 Gebote innerhalb von knapp 4 Studen sprechen eine deutliche Sprache. *



Hat man dir so wenig dafür geboten, dass du die Auktion vorzeitig beendet hast? Das müssen wenige Stunden gewesen sein... hab heute Mittag nämlich mal noch reingeschaut.

Ein Verkäufer, der sogar seine Schrauben kennt, irrt sich nicht in der maßgeblichen Beschaffenheit.


----------



## Rune Roxx (13. Juli 2003)

Schönes Rad! Ich mag das schlichte Design...



> _Original geschrieben von swoop100 _
> *eines steht für mich als Anfänge jetzt schon fest. Das 3fach Blatt vorne ist für mich gold wert. *



Gute Wahl!


----------



## RobBj123 (13. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *...Ein Verkäufer, der sogar seine Schrauben kennt...*



Oo.. da würde es mich aber auch mal interessieren wieso diese Auktion vorzeitig beendet wurde... Hat jemand ein unwiederstehliches Angebot gemacht, und du keine Lust die Ebaygebühren zu zahlen...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggilein (14. Juli 2003)

nix besonderes aber macht unheimlichen Spass zu fahren 






Gruss
siggi


----------



## Ysop (14. Juli 2003)

echt starke karossen!


----------



## Dr.Dos (14. Juli 2003)

Sind wir eifersüchtig, weil das Spieglein auf einmal vom 1000 mal schöneren Rad hinter den sieben Bergen berichtet ..?  

Ich werde hierzu sicher keine Stellung beziehen, aber es gibt einen handfesten Grund. Die Ebay AGB lassen das zu und ich verhalte mich entsprechend.

Gott, wie ich die Kiste liebe, spätestens nach Höhenmeter Nr. 1000.


----------



## gwi30 (15. Juli 2003)

Um hier wieder ein bisschen mehr Bescheidenheit reinzubringen, das ist meine Kiste. Komplett mit Tiagra ausgestattet, reicht mir aber völlig. Ich kenn`s ja auch nicht anders.  

Die "schweren" Kurbeln und das Innenlager habe ich allerdings durch Ultegra ersetzt.


----------



## gwi30 (15. Juli 2003)

Hier das Bild. Hoffentlich!


----------



## Dr.Dos (15. Juli 2003)

Ich hab auch schon bei Rentnern auf 76'er Raleighs mit Reynolds 753 und Campa Record ordentlich leiden müssen. Optik ist wichtig, aber im Grunde geht's nur um die Beine  

Außerdem sieht Dein Focus schick aus.


----------



## Rune Roxx (15. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gwi30 _
> *Hier das Bild. Hoffentlich! *



Nice...

Was hast du denn für eine minmale Übersetzung montiert? Die Kassette sieht ein bisschen arg klein aus...


----------



## gwi30 (15. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *
> 
> Die Kassette sieht ein bisschen arg klein aus... *




Die Kassette hat ´ne Abstufung von 12 - 25 Zähnen.


----------



## Rune Roxx (15. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gwi30 _
> *Die Kassette hat ´ne Abstufung von 12 - 25 Zähnen. *



Und das kleine vorne?


----------



## gwi30 (15. Juli 2003)

Vorn hab ich ´ne Abstufung von 52 - 42 - 30.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sindi (15. Juli 2003)

Nun hab' ich ein Bild eines meiner Flitzer welchen ich urspruenglich fuer eine Freundin zusammenbaute, die ihn aber dann doch nicht wollte  

Benotto Zeitfahrrahmen, 28" hinten, 26" vorne







Natuerlich laesst sich da noch einiges verbessern, aber da ich nicht Wettkampfmaessig fahre ist das schon ok so - ich steck' mein Geld lieber in meine anderen Raeder - das ist nur ein "Gelegenheitsrad", steht mehr als dass es faehrt


----------



## Caracal (15. Juli 2003)

Krasses Teil   .... mein erster Gedanke war allerdings:"Unfall?".


----------



## nkwd (16. Juli 2003)

so, gibt nach diversen Änderungen (Look PP 396, SLR TransAm, Conti Sport1000) ein neues Bild von meinem Rädchen:


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (16. Juli 2003)

.....und Du fühlst Dich mit dieser Sattelposition wohl ?


----------



## nkwd (16. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HeldDerArbeit _
> *.....und Du fühlst Dich mit dieser Sattelposition wohl ?*


ja, denn der Rahmen is eigentlich bissel zu klein und deshalb der lange Vorbau und der Sattel soweit hinten - damit paßts dann wieder wunderbar


----------



## STP (16. Juli 2003)

und das hält???  eine "schräge" Sattelstütze dürfte für den Momentenverlauf und damit die Haltbarkeit deutlich besser sein...


----------



## nkwd (17. Juli 2003)

hält bisher und knackt auch net oder sowas.
die Sattelstütze is übrigens gekröpft - sieht man auf dem Pic nur net gut. greift als net ganz vorne am sattel
siehe hier


----------



## cooper22 (17. Juli 2003)

Mein Trek






[


----------



## Manitou (17. Juli 2003)

Was ist das für eins??? Ein OCLV ist es nicht und ein 2300er auch nicht!! 

Manitou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lueckmaster (17. Juli 2003)

@nkwd
Aua, aua, aua, da krieg ich ja schon vom hinkucken Kreuzschmerzen.  
Augenschmerzen sowieso, Magenta ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## cooper22 (17. Juli 2003)

Hi Manitou

wenn ich ehrlich bin weiss ich auch nicht was das für ein Rahmen
ist. Habe den Rahmen von meinem Händler zu einem guten Preis bekommen und weil er mir gefallen hat und relativ leicht war
habe ich ihn genommen.


Gruß

 cooper22


----------



## Manitou (17. Juli 2003)

Ich glaube es ist das 1500er vom letzten Jahr!!! anbei das aktuelle Modell







Manitou


----------



## Kunibert (17. Juli 2003)

Mal wieder ein RR: Giant TCR Team Aero L (als Triathlonrenner). Ja, ich mag die slooping Geometrie!


----------



## Sindi (17. Juli 2003)

@ Kunibert:

Nein, ich mag Sloping ueberhaupt nicht, aber: bei Deinem Rad koennt' ich schon schwach werden - sieht sehr fein aus. Klasse!


----------



## Rune Roxx (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von John Mason _
> *also giant tcr sieht nett aus!! *



Wenn jetzt hier noch ein paar davon auftauchen, steht demnächst eins zum Verkauf 

Na ja, in Wirklichkeit freue ich mich ja über jedes Giant, dem ich unterwegs begegne (wie z.B. das OCR1 am Feldberg )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunibert (17. Juli 2003)

Hab noch einen Leckerbissen - mein altes 26" Softride. Softride  ist hier glaube ich noch nicht gezeigt worden (werden auch immer seltener). Hab's mittlerweile verkauft, war aber wirklich eine Sänfte, aber auch recht schwer und irgendwie kam ich die Berge damit nicht gut hoch. (Dies war übrigens der original Rahmen von J.Zäcks, mit dem er 1996 in Roth am Start war - man beachte die Original Carbonverkleidung vom Kettenblatt...).


----------



## *JO* (18. Juli 2003)

Chööön


----------



## Rune Roxx (19. Juli 2003)

Update:

Tausch Specialized S-Works mit roten Streifen gegen Schwalbe Stelvio in Schwarz. 

Außerdem hab ich wieder ne saubere (=neue...) Kette drauf. 

Ach ja: die Kette liegt wieder da, wo sie hingehört 

Die Blitzeffekte sind übrigens nicht von Photoshop, sondern von echter Sonne...


----------



## Dr.Dos (19. Juli 2003)

Es wird besser, Rune  

Jetzt noch eine vernünftige Sattelstütze und den Lenker kürzen - dann würd ich mit Dir fahren gehen


----------



## MeisterQuitte (19. Juli 2003)

3-fach Shimano und Mtb-Pedale


----------



## MeisterQuitte (19. Juli 2003)

Und seit ner halben Stunde auch ein verbogenes Schaltauge


----------



## Dr.Dos (21. Juli 2003)

Okie, mein Giant Carbon TCR mitsamt DA Gruppe usw. ist da. In wenigen Tagen gibt's Fotos vom komplettierten Traum. 

Oh und betreffend Ksyrium SSC SL. Ich streite alles ab und behaupte genau das Gegenteil. Aber im Ernst: wenn ein solch unglaublicher Preis angeboten wird, muss man einfach zuschlagen und den inneren Schweinehund überwinden ..

Und als Vorschau eine Spezifikation:

Rahmen:	Giant TCR Carbon Composite
Gabel:	Giant TCR Carbon Composite

Steuersatz:	FSA Integrated
Innenlager:	Shimano Dura-Ace
Laufräder:	Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL
Schnellspanner:	Tune
Reifen:	Schwalbe Stelvio oder Conti GP 3000
Schläuche:	Specialized Ultralight
Cassette:	Shimano Dura-Ace
Bremskörper:	Shimano Dura-Ace
STI:	Shimano Dura-Ace
Züge:	Gore RideOn Ultralight kompl.
Schaltwerk:	Shimano Dura-Ace
Umwerfer:	Shimano Dura-Ace
Kurbeln:	Shimano Dura-Ace
Pedale:	Shimano Dura-Ace SL 7750
Kette:	Shimano Dura-Ace
Sattelstütze:	Use Alien Carbon
Sattel:	Selle Italia SLR Titanio
Vorbau:	Ritchey WCS
Lenker:	Ritchey WCS
Lenkerband:	Cinelli Cork
Flaschenhalter:	Ringlé
Goodies:	SRP Kettenblattschrauben, SRP Titanbolzen throughout, SRP Alu FlaHa Schrauben



sowie ein Pic des Herstellers:


----------



## Dr.Dos (21. Juli 2003)

Im ganzen zahle ich noch ein wenig unter einem sehr guten ('holländischen') Händler EK.

Ich verstehe schöne Räder übrigens grundsätzlich nur als Kunstwerke, nicht als käufliche Penisverlängerungen


----------



## Dr.Dos (22. Juli 2003)

So, da isset, dat TCR Composite. Erst hatte ich gar keinen richtigen Bock zum Aufbau, aber dann gings doch ganz schnell:

*
Vonner Seite 
Von vorn 
Und dann mal lecker von hinten .. 
*

Understatement pur. Um ehrlich zu sein, sind die SPD-SL der größte Fortschritt. Knallhart isses, und schnell und ganz schön wendig.

Have fun


----------



## Principia (22. Juli 2003)

@dr.dos
wirklich sehr schön ! 

gruzz michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTS325 (22. Juli 2003)

hast du fein gemacht. würd ich auch so fahren.

schon gewogen?


----------



## Dr.Dos (23. Juli 2003)

Meine konservative Rechnung sieht so aus (in Ermangelung einer adäquaten Digitalwaage):


Rahmen: Giant TCR Composite	1080	g
Gabel: Giant TCR Composite Aero	360	g


Steuersatz: FSA Integrated	85	g
Spacer: Carbon	5	g
Innenlager: Shimano Dura-Ace	175	g
Laufräder: Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL	1530	g
Schnellspanner: Tune AC14	50	g
Reifen: Schwalbe Stelvio / Conti GP 3000	420	g
Schläuche: Specialized Ultralight	130	g
Cassette: Shimano Dura-Ace	170	g
Bremskörper: Shimano Dura-Ace	320	g
STI: Shimano Dura-Ace	390	g
Züge: Gore RideOn Ultralight kompl.	85	g
Schaltwerk: Shimano Dura-Ace	195	g
Umwerfer: Shimano Dura-Ace	80	g
Kurbeln: Shimano Dura-Ace	600	g
Pedale: Shimano Dura-Ace SL 7750	270	g
Kette: Shimano Dura-Ace	290	g
Sattelstütze: Use Alien Carbon	175	g
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Titanio	140	g
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS	125	g
Lenker: Ritchey WCS	230	g
Lenkerband: Cinelli Cork	45	g
Flaschenhalter: Ringlé	45	g


Summe:	6995	g


Kein übler Wert für ein Komplettrad mit Pedalen. Allerdings war das Aluminium TCR auch nicht viel schwerer, insofern ist der Aha-Effekt weniger groß.

Wie gesagt: mich überzeugt die Steifigkeit und das geniale direkte Fahrverhalten der TCR Reihe. Außerdem ist SPD SL die Bombe, gerade wenn man wie ich vorher das Ur Renn-SPD bewegt hat.


OT: Übrigens hatte ich das Vergnügen, mir einen Scott C1 mal aus der Nähe zu betrachten. Was soll ich sagen? Unglaublich! Der Rahmen ist so was von leicht und pappig, man hat den Eindruck, man greift in Alufolie. Die Verarbeitung sieht klasse aus, allerdings sind die Zuganschläge ziemlich wenig Vertrauenserweckend. Durch die riesigen 'Rohr'durchmesser wirkt er massiv und auch optisch sehr solide und steif. Im Vergleich zu meinem Giant wären die Vorteile eben diese Steifigkeit und noch einmal 150g weniger. Aber im Falle eines Unfalls durch Sturz oder einen fallenden Gegenstands sehe ich Rabenschwarz für den Scott. Diese geringen Wandstärken können nicht halten - unmöglich. Absolut beeindruckend, das Gerät. Aber auch Furchteinflößend.


----------



## immerletzter (23. Juli 2003)

... in aller Konsequenz würde ein Carbonlenker optisch gut passen.


----------



## immerletzter (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *Meine konservative Rechnung sieht so aus (in Ermangelung einer adäquaten Digitalwaage):
> 
> 
> ...



Und Betriebsstoffe? Ist zum Teil unglaublich was die an Gewicht ausmachen.


----------



## Dr.Dos (23. Juli 2003)

Ok, rechnen wir noch 1 Kilo 'Betriebstoffe', wie Benzin, Öl, Luft in den Reifen und Lagerfett hinzu. Dann habe ich 8 kg, was auch sehr gut ist.

edit: geschenkt ..


----------



## Manitou (23. Juli 2003)

TzTzTzTz,
da geht ja Jan Ullrich fairer mit Lance Armstrong um!!!

Ich würde euch bitten, euch gegenseitig auf die Ignore Liste zu setzen!! 

"Hugh" 

Manitou  hat gesprochen!!!


----------



## Kunibert (23. Juli 2003)

@Dr. Dos: Ein feines Giant!  M.E. gehört das TCR Carbon allgemein in die top 5 der besten Carbon-Rahmen. Ist bei mir evtl. für 2004 geplant. Ich hab ja auch schon das TCR Aero, s.o.. 
Ich persönlich würde es aber in once gelb und Campa Neutron LR nehmen, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache. 

Eine Frage zu den Decals / Aufklebern - und zwar sowohl bei Scott , als auch beim TCR Carbon - sind die bei beiden Rahmen  auf oder unter Klarlack??? 

So super die (alte)  TCR Alu Reihe ist - dass sich über kurz oder lang sich die Decals ablösen, ist nicht so schön. 

Wie sieht es mir der Dämpfung beim TCR Carbon aus? Aus anderen Fahrberichten hieß es, dass dass TCR Carbon sehr satt und wie ein Brett auf der Straße liegt. kannst du das bestätigen? 

Danke und viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTS325 (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *Ok, rechnen wir noch 1 Kilo 'Betriebstoffe', wie Benzin, Öl, Luft in den Reifen und Lagerfett hinzu. Dann habe ich 8 kg, was auch sehr gut ist.
> *



vergeß nicht ungewollte "betriebsstoffe" wie staub, dreckspritzer und insekten. 
dafür wirds im laufe der zeit durch die abnutzung vom antrieb, den bremsklötzen und den reifen wieder immens leichter.


----------



## tingeltangeltill (23. Juli 2003)

der TCR Rahmen... der solls ja mal für mich werden 
 aber leider wird dann wieder nichts aus dem Chris King Steuersatz (und ich wollte ihn doch unbedingt habe  )

@dr.dros: investier nochmal 490 und du kannst 170gr sparen (ax-lightness oder tune sattelstützen/sattel kombi )
Das Rad hat noch so viel Potenzial ...leider stimmen die knapp 7kilo nicht, würde mich echt interessieren, wieviel es genau wiegt 


Wo kann man den das Rahmen-Gabelset billig beziehen...?

Gruss till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (23. Juli 2003)

was für ne grösse muss ich denn da nehmen, wenn ich 185 bin und bei meinem Principia 60cm habe (also nen 58er Rahmen)

Gruss Till


----------



## Kunibert (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tt² _
> * aber leider wird dann wieder nichts aus dem Chris King Steuersatz...
> 
> 
> Gruss till *



... warum nicht? 
CK hat doch den "perdido"  (nur!) in 1 1/8" für (semi?) integrierte StSätze...
.. zur Größe: brauchst nen "L" (=55cm sloping) - hab ich bei 183 cm auch - das dürfte dann wie alle TCR nen 58,5er OR M-M haben.


----------



## Dr.Dos (23. Juli 2003)

*Kunibert:*
Der Rahmen mit gelben Stickern ist mir zu 'Kaugummi', sieht aus wie ein Preiswert-Rad von unteren Ende der Palette. Ist natürlich Geschmacksache. Beim Scott hab ich nicht drauf geachtet, aber beim TCR sind die Decals ok, scheinen robust und einigermaßen gegen Kratzer geschützt.

Zum Fahrverhalten: Straff, ein 'Sportfahrwerk'. Stößen wird gerade mal die Spitze genommen. Wie es liegt kann ich Dir erst nach dem WE sagen, da ist einiges an Kilometern angesagt.


*MTS325:*



*tt²:*
Ich will kein Spinnerrad, mir geht auch keiner ab, wenn das Rad unter 7kg liegt. Das ist mir sowas von egal. Äh, und nur zurückgefragt: was lässt Dich dieses Urteil fällen? Auf welche Fakten stützt Du Dich? Giant TCRs passen mir wie ein Handschuh. Ich habe mich noch nie so wohl auf einer Kiste gefühlt, darum geht's.

Chris King Steuersätze fahr ich seit 1992, da ist der Reiz wech. Ich denke auch, den Steuersatztyp als Kriterium für ein neues Rad 'ein wenig' gewagt.

P.S. Die 490 Euronen investier ich lieber in ein schickes Empella, das macht Sinn.


----------



## tingeltangeltill (23. Juli 2003)

@Doc: du hast die Sachen ja nicht gewogen oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden? Das Gewicht wäre ein Traum so wie du es angegeben hast, wenn es stimmt umso besser 
Ich wollte dich nicht angreifen! Dazu ist dein Rad zu schön 

Das mit dem Gewichtstuning war auch eher als Joke gedacht 

Wegen dem Steuersatz: Ich bin den integrierten gegenüber sehr skeptisch, aber der Rahmen ist zu schön um ihn nur deswegen nicht zu nehmen  

Also auf dein schönes Radl 

Gruss Till

ps: uff hab ich viele Smileys gebraucht um das Missverständnis aufzuklären


----------



## tingeltangeltill (23. Juli 2003)

mit Bergfelgen (also flachgebaut) häts noch den 10. Punkt gegeben 

ich war mal so frei


----------



## Kunibert (23. Juli 2003)

... Übrigens: Bei Hergarden.de ist das Rahmenset nochmals um 100,-- billiger geworden - nun 1499,--... Wohl aber nur in  Gr. "M".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Dos (23. Juli 2003)

Bin auch bekennender Klassik-Laufrad Fan (siehe meine Kommentare zu Runes schönem TCR ..). Aber wie gesagt, die Ksyrium waren sehr günstig.

Tschuldige, der Joke ist nicht angekommen. Dachte, jetzt kommt noch so'n esoterischer Vorschlag, wie'n Fluxkompensator mit Linksgewinde hinterher. Sorry.

Kuni: Hergarden hat auch wirklich welche da. Dort gibt's auch den Scott C1 für ordentlich Bares.

Übrigens könnten die Tune SSPs nach hinten losgehen. Wenn ich die nicht ordentlich anballere, knarrts im Wiegetritt, weil die Gabel arbeitet. So viel zum Thema Ultra-Leichtbau


----------



## mtb-racer (23. Juli 2003)

Super geiles Bike oben! Echt geil! 

Ok, da kann ich mit meiner aktuellen Karre nicht mithalten! 

Aber noch bin ich ja Schüler und arbeite eh schon jede freie Minute! 

Mal sehen, was noch so alles kommt! 

cu


----------



## Kunibert (23. Juli 2003)

...Wenn wir gerade beim Thema Carbon sind, setze ich das mal fort - wenn auch ein wenig Retro: Secondhand C-40 anno 1996 mit Sachs New Success-Gruppe, Hügi-Open Pro LR  und tune SSP -aber meine knarzen nicht.


----------



## Sindi (23. Juli 2003)

Sehr schoen Kunibert!

Bin doch eher Fan der "klassischen" etwas schlankeren Rahmenformen - da ist dieses C-40 dann ein wuerdiger Vertreter der modernen Werkstoffe im klassischen Design. Ausserdem liebe ich die "alten" Vorbauten - sind einfach schlanker und eleganter als die Ahead-Knochen. Fein! Das Ganze noch mit Campa aufgebaut und ich wuerde dahinschmelzen, aber die New Success war ja auch nicht wirklich schlecht


----------



## Kunibert (24. Juli 2003)

... hab noch einen weitereren C-40 Rahmen anno 2001 in meiner Sammlung, aber der ist noch nicht fertig. Werde morgen mal 'nen Bildchen machen. Der ist lecker...

Zur Überbrückung: Aus Platzmangel musste ich meinen geliebten (aber etwas zu kleinen) Trainings- und Winterrenner  hier verkaufen - lustig, auch ein Giant (Cadex Carbon CFR 1) Rahmen, aber Anfang der '90er - so fingen die Taiwanesen mal an.  Zeitlos schön,  der Cadex, wie ich finde.


----------



## Kunibert (24. Juli 2003)

.... So, da isses: noch nacktes secondhand Carbon C-40 B-Stay anno 2001, RH 60 (OK-OR) und 1290 Gramm...  
mit CK HR-Nabe und Hügi VR-Nabe. Die Spinergy sind nur mal so dran...





















Und hier noch mehr Bilder...

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/7256P7240047-med.jpg?33 

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/7256P7240062-med.jpg?2017 

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/7256P7240022-med.jpg?95 

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/7256P7240065-med.jpg?7360 

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/7256P7240008-med.jpg?9728


----------



## gedankensplitte (24. Juli 2003)

Nachdem ich längere Zeit nur mitlesend aktiv war...
...erstmal ein gutgelauntes "tach" in die runde und noch ein paar bilder meinerseits...


----------



## tvaellen (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kunibert _
> *.... So, da isses: noch nacktes secondhand Carbon C-40 B-Stay anno 2001, RH 60 (OK-OR) und 1290 Gramm...
> mit CK HR-Nabe und Hügi VR-Nabe. Die Spinergy sind nur mal so dran...
> *



Was ist denn das für eine Vorbaulänge ?
Aua aua, da tut mir ja schon beim Betrachten der Rücken weh 

Ansonsten aber sehr hübsch 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Kunibert (24. Juli 2003)

@ tvaellen: Danke! 

Ist 'nen 140er Vorbau ! Das C-40 hat halt ein arg kurzes Oberrohr. Das alte '96 oben hat auch nen 135er Vorbau. 
Hier im Norden ist nun mal der Gegenwind der größte Gegner. Ich Komme vom Triathlon und kann eine langgestreckte und sehr tiefe Sitzposition ohne Probleme fahren.


----------



## tingeltangeltill (24. Juli 2003)

@kunibert: wie ist den die genau Felgenbezeichnung der Mavic Sup? Ceramic? Ist ja keine schwarze... 

gruss Till *derdiec40ssehrschönfindet*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunibert (24. Juli 2003)

@tt2: Ist die anodisierte Open Pro CD - gab's mal für 20,- bei Fabial de im Ausverkauf.


----------



## chef-radler (25. Juli 2003)

Hallo!

Findet ihr das 64er rahmen (gemessen von tretlager mitte bis zur oberkante des "sattelrohrs") komisch aussehen?
Weil in den nächsten 2-3 wochen werde ich auch besitzer eines solchen rr sein. ich hab mal eins gesehen und irgendwie find ich, dass da irgendwie das verhältnis zu den 28'' rädern nicht stimmt und diese dann irgendwie so klein aussehen. und wenn ein rahmen so riesig ist, sieht er doch auch irgendwie komisch aus, oder?
wäre cool mal ein paar bilder von rr mit 64er rahmen zu sehen und auch was ihr dazu meint!!
cu


----------



## Sahnie (25. Juli 2003)

Hi Chef-Radler,

hatte auch mal ein 64 cm Rahmen und auch noch aus dünnen Stahlrohren. Sah wirklich fürchterlich aus. Zum Abgewöhnen.

In Alu gehts.


----------



## chef-radler (25. Juli 2003)

Naja, da kann man aber leider wenig machen...
entweder zu kleinen rahmen fahren 
oder versuchen etwas kleiner zu werden...  

tut man sich bei beidem glaub etwas schwer...
oder gibts noch andere möglichkeiten von denen ich noch nix weiss?


----------



## totte (26. Juli 2003)

Na das jüngste ist es nicht mehr....
Wollte eigentlich nur ein gebrauchtes Stadtrad kaufen. Das Radel war in der Zeitung weil seine Frau der Ansicht war es wäre Zeit aufzuräumen. Jetzte ist es meins! Für 10 EUR ok, oder? (1EUR/kg)

Morgen muss es meinen ersten (wieviele es wohl schon auf dem Buckel hat) Triathlon überstehen.

Habt Ihr ne Ahnung wie alt das Rad wohl sein dürfte?


----------



## Sindi (26. Juli 2003)

@ Totte:

Glueckspilz! 
Was ist denn fuer 'ne Ausstattung dran? Dann kann man das Alter vielleicht eher bestimmen. 
Auf jeden Fall: fuer den Preis der Hammer!

Ach ja: fuer meine kleine Zeitfahrsemmel habe ich jetzt auch noch ein Carbon-Vorderrad bekommen - der Versand aus Österreich per Nachnahme hat mich fast schon soviel gekostet wie das Rad selbst


----------



## andy1 (26. Juli 2003)

ich seh immer nur Stehräder, keine Rennräder...


----------



## andy1 (26. Juli 2003)

soo, hier mal meins, ein einfaches aber gutes... Noname...

irgendwas mit Dedacchai - Rohrsatz, Primaxsteuersatz 1"-Ahead der sich öfter lockert, ansonsten Dura Ace 9fach, schon etwas arg genutzt... und Mavic-CXP33, als ImmerauchnochMTBler (siehe auch Schuhe und Pedalen) braucht man einfach stabile Felgen !
Und ich fahr nur einen Laufradsatz.
Aber Kassette und Kette sind nicht mehr durch DA-Krempel ersetzt worden, man muss ja sparen.

also für 2600DM als Bausatz - da kann man nicht meckern...
es fährt !

Irgendwann hole ich mir vieleicht mal ein schönes italienisches Rennrad, die Optik ist da schon vom feinsten !


----------



## Quen (27. Juli 2003)

Mein neues Orbea Altec 2+ ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vs900 (27. Juli 2003)

zwar ned meins, sondern das eines Bekannten..


----------



## YoEddy (28. Juli 2003)

Scapin S8
Campa Rekord kpl.
Campa Neutron
ITM Stütze, Vorbau, Lenker
Pedale Speedplay
Sattel flite
Rahmen Columbus Thermachrom Stahl  RH 59 (Mitte - Mitte)

Erster Fahreindruck... genial


----------



## YoEddy (28. Juli 2003)

Für kleine Fahrer.....


----------



## petcash (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sindi _
> *@ Totte:
> ...für meine kleine Zeitfahrsemmel habe ich jetzt auch noch ein Carbon-Vorderrad bekommen...
> 
> ...


----------



## Sindi (28. Juli 2003)

@ petcash:

Danke fuer die Blumen, aber ich bin wirklich nur Hobbyfahrer (keine Wettkaempfe) und habe die Scheibe gerade erst ein paar Tage und ein paar hundert Meter ausprobiert - und schon da hab' ich die Windanfaelligkeit feststellen koennen. Wird wohl eher was werden um 'mal so richtig Dampf abzulassen - an winstillen Tagen  
Mir hat das Teil halt gefallen (bin gerade auf derSuche nach einer passenden Hinterradscheibe) und fuer 36.- EUR (!!!) konnte ich nicht "nein" sagen


----------



## TimoWr (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sindi _
> *Danke fuer die Blumen, aber ich bin wirklich nur Hobbyfahrer (keine Wettkaempfe)*


...I guess the bike isn't allowed in races anyway, given the wheels are not both the same size.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunibert (29. Juli 2003)

@ Yo Eddy: Hui, das sind aber schicke Scapin's.
Vor allem der Übergang Sitzrohr - Sattelstütze ist bei Scapin immer äußerst elegant.


----------



## klee (31. Juli 2003)

Es gibt viele Bikes, doch dieses ist meins..........


----------



## Manitou (31. Juli 2003)

und wo isses???


Manitou


----------



## vs900 (31. Juli 2003)

hat keins


----------



## br4bus (31. Juli 2003)

*Als armer Schüler ist man in diesem Thread falsch !!    *


----------



## petcash (1. August 2003)

ich versteh´sehr gut, was du meinst, 
aber wie sagt der Franzose:   "Das Auge isst mit!"  

petcash


----------



## tingeltangeltill (1. August 2003)

Mein Principia RSL im Aufbau


----------



## Principia (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tt² _
> *Mein Principia RSL im Aufbau
> *



aha ein rsl mit speedneedle....mmmmh lecker


----------



## tingeltangeltill (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael _
> *
> 
> aha ein rsl mit speedneedle....mmmmh lecker  *




und die Sahne kommt erst


----------



## fuzzyholger (2. August 2003)

dann werd ich auch mal n paar Bilder reinstellen. Sind leider n bissl groß, aber macht ja nix. 
Das isn Gios 99er-Rahmen mit Ultegra dran. 







http://mitglied.lycos.de/fuzzyholger/DSC01336.JPG

http://mitglied.lycos.de/fuzzyholger/DSC01337.JPG

http://mitglied.lycos.de/fuzzyholger/DSC01340.JPG

_Das nächste Mal bitte kleinere Bilder posten, der ein oder anderer Modemnutzer wird keine Lust haben ~2MB runterzuladen. - Robbj123_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzyholger (5. August 2003)

na gut, ihr habt ja Recht! Sry, nächste mal bin ich schlauer..


----------



## eL (6. August 2003)

höhö netter flitzer...und sogar noch käuflich erhältlich in der momentan von alugeschwüren und bröckelnder kohle verseuchten Rennradwelt.


----------



## Dr.Dos (6. August 2003)

http://www.ildiavolo.de/images/compactpro.jpg


----------



## eL (6. August 2003)

sage ich doch....nur irgendwie wollte die verlinkung eben nicht klappen


----------



## fuzzyholger (6. August 2003)

jep stimmt, sieht einfach schön aus.. aber ich hab letztens den gleichen Rahmen gesehn und der Rest war ziemlich aufgemotzt, kann es jetzt im Detail gar nicht sagen. Außerdem war es sauber


----------



## rocky-socks (6. August 2003)

o.k., ich hab´hier nun meinen beitrag zum thema.

mit etwas geduld und liebe ist es dieses jahr aufgebaut worden.


----------



## Kunibert (7. August 2003)

... na sowas - den Radständer da oben  hab ich auch...

Rest: Felt B2 26" Tria 1996


----------



## Sindi (8. August 2003)

@ Kunibert und @ rocky-socks:

Feine Flitzer, ich dachte schon es sind hier nur noch reine Rennlenker-Raeder am Start 

@ fuzzyholger: sehr schoenes GIOS, aber noch schoener waere es mit Campa - aber die Ultegra funktioniert wohl besser  

@ rocky-socks: wo in der Oberpfalz bist Du denn unterwegs?


----------



## fuzzyholger (8. August 2003)

Also ehrlich gesagt, mag ich die Ultegra nicht so. Das nächste gibt Campa oder gleich Dura-Ace..

@tt²: Dein Rad gefällt mir wirklich gut, aber eine Frage: Ist diese Satteleinstellung normal? Die Spitze sieht sehr weit nach oben gezogen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky-socks (9. August 2003)

hallo,

die sattelstellung am principia ist ganz normal, also 
parallel zur fahrbahn. das bild täuscht da vielleich 
ein wenig.
meine ausfahrten starte ich von neunburg v. w. aus.
liegt im landkreis schwandorf.

gruss, thomas


----------



## immerletzter (9. August 2003)

... und ich dacht immer, alle Triathleten fahren SPEEDPLAY


----------



## Snowscoot-rider (9. August 2003)

Ok - mein gutes Stück, zwar leider noch ne Baustelle, aber vor nächstes Jahr wirds nich weiter gebaut - zumal die Qualität der Komponenten ja auch durchaus erstmal ausreichend ist 

Ausgetauscht werden aufjedenfall noch die Laufräder (natürlich von Tune  ) sowie Lenker/Vorbau, evtl auch der Sattel (der SLR is mir irgendwie noch zu schwer) und natürlich die Pedale

Ziel is natürlich: extrem leicht, aber es muß noch fahrbar sein und darf nicht bei der nä Kurve zerbrechen  Aktuelles Gewicht is jetzt 7,25 (ohne Pedale). 
50gr mußt ich an den Schläuchen einbüßen, da die Supersonicschläuche alles andere als pannensicher waren, jetzt hab ich halt latex reingemacht

Nächstes Jahr wirds sicher deutlich unter 7kg wiegen, angepeilt sind so 6,7 oder 6,8


----------



## nkwd (9. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Snowscoot-rider _
> *Ausgetauscht werden aufjedenfall noch die Laufräder *


was für welche von Campi hast denn derzeit drin? wieviele km haben die bisher und was würdest für wollen?


----------



## Principia (10. August 2003)

@snowscoot-rider

sehr schöne kurbeln.....
und der wechsel auf tune ---->  

gruzz michael


----------



## cycling (10. August 2003)

Das ist mein Albuch Kotter Rad!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowscoot-rider (10. August 2003)

@john mason
ja ok, ich kann verstehn, daÃ die ZÃ¼ge nich jdermansache ist, aber silberne Nokons is janu nix besonderes mehr und schwarze fallen ja so toll auf *g* rot wÃ¤re noch ne alternative gewesen...
Und wie gesagt, weiter aufgebaut wird erst nÃ¤ Jahr wieder - zu teuer war schon dieser SpaÃ bisher!
@nkwd
LRS is Campa Proton. Diesesn LRS kann ich auch jedem empfehlen, wer ein gutes PreisleistungsverhÃ¤lntis sucht, denn die sind alles andere als schwer, asureichend steif und gut haltbar! 
Von Tune mÃ¶cht ich gern die Skylines drinhaben, aber der Preis schreckt mich (noch) ab und Schlauchreifen reiÃen mich nich gerade vom Hocker!! Aber ich denk da werd ich drÃ¼berhinwegsehn. Allerdings werd ich die Protons nich verkaufen, fÃ¼r ein "Trainings-LRS" sind die viel zu schad zum verkaufen!
@michael
dacht mir schon, daÃ Dir meine Einstellung zu Tune gefÃ¤llt


----------



## TimoWr (10. August 2003)

"Cycling", those are VERY classic Look pedals. Haven't seen them for ages but very nice


----------



## BigOne (17. August 2003)

So, hier nun auch ein Bild von meinem neuen Colnago:






Obwohl ich keinen direkten Vergleich habe, fährt es sich einfach Klasse.


----------



## BigOne (17. August 2003)

Hier noch ein zweites etwas klareres Bild:


----------



## MTS325 (17. August 2003)

feiner hobel. ist das ein dreamplus?


----------



## BigOne (17. August 2003)

Ja, ist ein DreamPlus (kein BStay), allerdings mit ForceCarbon-Gabel. Gruppe ist komplett DuraAce (inkl. Naben), Laufräder sind Mavic Open Pro. Vorbau Colnago, Steuersatz Chris King.
Gruß
BigOne


----------



## speedhunter (21. August 2003)

ich hab noch was für euch.


Speedlite Team Rennrad

Scandium Rennradrahmen Gewicht 900g
Look Carbon gabel 
FSA Carbon Kurbel
Dura Ace Schaltung
Mavic Ksyrium SL Laufräder
SLR Sattel
Ritchey WCS Lenker Vorbau und Stütze
Bremsen Mavic


Gesamtgewicht 6,8 kg 

Neupreis 3400

Bild folgt.

Gruß Speedhunter


----------



## Dr.Dos (21. August 2003)

Auch ohne Bild: 900 Gramm für den Scandium Rahmen ist illusorisch, oder? RH 48?


----------



## blue (25. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von puk puk _
> *@sharky: weiss leider nicht wie schwer es ist! es ist erst seit 10 tagen fertig und - hust, hust - ich hab keine waage...
> 
> aber so pi mal daumen dürften es knappe 7,5 kg sein... hmm, jetzt werd ich doch mal einen fahrradhändler bitten, es abzuwiegen...
> ...


könntest du wohl so nett sein und mal die einzelnen komponenten aufschreiben. sieht einfach traumhaft aus das bike. bin auch gerade dran mir ein neues trek zu holen.

danke und lieber gruß,


----------



## chris40 (28. August 2003)

@ puk puk

hallo, dem Shimano Aufkleber bist du aber nicht treu geblieben 
sieht aber super aus !!!

PS: Ich fahr auch Camp Record, sieht einfach aufgeräumter aus.

Gruß, Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 16kg schpatz (29. August 2003)

so mein rr


----------



## *JO* (29. August 2003)

das Rad is ja schöön kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## Principia (30. August 2003)

*es ist vollbracht !*


----------



## Dr.Dos (30. August 2003)

Sehr schick. 

Wie hast'n die Speichenlänge ermittelt? Ging das Aufkleben der Reifen? Was hast Du benutzt (Band oder Kitt)?


----------



## Caracal (30. August 2003)

*YumYum*

Die (Rahmen-) Farben bei Principia sind irgendwie immer sehr gelungen wie mir auffällt.


----------



## Principia (30. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *Sehr schick.
> 
> Wie hast'n die Speichenlänge ermittelt? Ging das Aufkleben der Reifen? Was hast Du benutzt (Band oder Kitt)? *



- mit hilfe von messspeichen nach der dt tabellenmethode.
da die nippel bei corima durch die speichenlöcher umgedreht auf den speichen festgezogen werden, ist jede speiche 8 mm länger als die errechnete länge.

- am anfang ging es etwas schwer (ich dachte erst ich hätte 26" reifen ), aber ich habe die reifen mal leichtaufgepumpt ohne kleber eine nacht lang stehen lassen. dann gings leichter.

- mit conti kleber, ging besser als ich gedacht hatte. (das zeug klebt wie die hölle)

gleich gehts zur probefahrt raus, egal obs schüttet oder nicht


----------



## Rune Roxx (30. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael _
> *es ist vollbracht ! *



W O W !


----------



## Dr.Dos (30. August 2003)

Hmm, aber noch eine Frage an unseren Corima-Cheffe: Nimmst Du jetzt immer einen Ersatzreifen mit? Oder gibt's inzwischen wirksame Pannensprays o.ä.?


----------



## Principia (30. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *Hmm, aber noch eine Frage an unseren Corima-Cheffe: Nimmst Du jetzt immer einen Ersatzreifen mit? Oder gibt's inzwischen wirksame Pannensprays o.ä.? *



tja, noch bin ja auch schlauchreifenneuling. 
ich werde mir in der nächste woche dieses emulsionszeug von tufo besorgen, da ich ehrlich gesagt keinen bock hab den ersatzreifen in der trikot tasche mitzuführen (obwohl er eigentlich ein relativ kleines packmaß hat)

zum treffen im schwarzwald in 4 wochen nehme ich aber vorsichtshalber mal meine mobile werkstatt mit, denn was benjamin da so mit den platten erzählt, oho 

gruzz michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (30. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael _
> *zum treffen im schwarzwald in 4 wochen nehme ich aber vorsichtshalber mal meine mobile werkstatt mit, denn was benjamin da so mit den platten erzählt, oho *



offtopic:

Keine Angst - die 5000 km zuvor dieses Jahr hatte ich so weit ich mich erinnern kann genau 1 Platten -> der war am MTB! Wär trotzdem blöd, wenn du schieben müsstest... ein Schlauch ist schnell gewechselt; um Schlauchreifen (-ersatzteile) musst du dich halt selbst kümmern... denke mal, dass du der einzige bist!

Aber wenn du mit dem Rad kommst, will ich auch was am Berg sehen!!!


----------



## nkwd (30. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael _
> *zum treffen im schwarzwald in 4 wochen nehme ich aber vorsichtshalber mal meine mobile werkstatt mit, denn was benjamin da so mit den platten erzählt, oho *


jaja, meinen einigen Platten mitm RR hat ich übrigens auch als ich mit unserem Rune unterwegs war.... 
ob das noch Zufall ist?!


----------



## enweh (1. September 2003)

http://www.inforya.de/rr.JPG


----------



## Manitou (2. September 2003)

So anbei mein Principia.


----------



## Principia (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Manitou _
> *So anbei mein Principia.
> 
> 
> ...



topdeluxe


----------



## Brent-Severyn (2. September 2003)

Nachdem ich Manitous schon so schön getroffen habe, hier auch meins:






@Michael Man beachte die Gruppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Brent-Severyn _
> *Nachdem ich Manitous schon so schön getroffen habe, hier auch meins:
> 
> 
> ...



offtopic

i know.....
thx nochmal fürs lager....ist genial !
bewertung fehlt aber noch 

ps. kommst auch zum treffen in 3 wochen ?


----------



## Carbon (2. September 2003)

An enweh:

das ist ein Look KG 361 mit 105 wenn ich das richtig erkenne....

Das sollte auch zuerst mein Rad werden. Wie bist du damit zufrieden? Wie fährt sich der Rahmen?


----------



## enweh (2. September 2003)

@ Carbon

Ich fahre das Rad erst seit ca. einem Monat (ca 600km).
Bin bis auf das Innenlager (gelegentl. Knacken - mußte nachgezogen werden) vollends zufrieden. 
Das Rad wiegt komplett ca. 9kg.
Zum Verhalten des Rahmens kann ich leider keine Angaben machen, da ich absoluter RR-Neuling bin. Jedoch hatte ich bis dato in keinster Weise Stabilitätsprobleme - sei es in schnellen Kurven oder auch auf unebenerer Piste.
Mein ganzer Stolz gilt vor allem den Laufrädern und deren Bereifung ^^
Bleibt zu hoffen, daß sich das Rad noch weiterhin bewähren wird, hat es mich doch mein letztes Hemd gekostet.


----------



## Carbon (2. September 2003)

@ enweh

Ich meinte nicht die Steifigkeit des Rahmens, sondern wie er sich bveim fahren anfühlt. Da es ja ein Carbonrahmen ist, wollte ich wissen wie der Unterschied zu einem Alurahmen ist.
Ist das der Dura-Ace, oder der 105er Laufradsatz? Mich Interessiert das deswegen, weil der KG 361 der einzige Look-Rahmen ist, der für mich vom Preis in Frage gekommen wäre und wie du am Profil sehen kannst, habe ich dann ja doch einen Alu-Rahmen gekauft.


----------



## Airborne (6. September 2003)

Endlich darf ich auch 

Kinesis Superlight 64cm
Carbon-Gabel
Campagnolo Centaur 2x10
CXP33 auf Centaur Naben & Sapim Speichen
ITM-Komponenten (außer Vorbau, aber der kommt noch!)

Gewicht kann ich noch nciht sagen, ist heute erst fertig geworden und ich hatte noch keine vernünftige Wage, ich schätze (und hoffe) aber knapp 9kg.

Torsten


----------



## RobBj123 (6. September 2003)

64cm ?!?!?!? Da ist aber jemand recht groß... 

Mit den Centaur Komponenten hast da garantiert die richtige Entscheidung getroffen, ich fahre die Daytona (Centaur Vorgänger) jetzt schon über 20000km und z.B. die Naben laufen noch wie am ersten Tag. Der Rest funktioniert auch noch hervorragend, nur die Ergopowerhebel brauchen demnächst mal neue Rastscheiben...


----------



## Airborne (7. September 2003)

Ja der Rahmen ist groß, aber das ist nur wegen des Oberrohrs, ich brauche eine gescheite Lenkweite. Momentan hab ich noch einen 120er Vorbau drauf, da muß aber noch was ein wenig kürzeres her, 110mm sollten recht gut passen.

hab heute mal spontan 80km runter gefahren, läuft schon gut, noch was Feinabstimmung und es ist perfekt!

Torsten


----------



## Kunibert (8. September 2003)

Mein zusammengeschraubtes Wilier für's Grobe und für's Training: 
DerRahmen (RH 58 M-M) ist schon etwas älter, recht solide (schwer). Das Rad war dank vieler ebay- und anderer Schnäppchen so wie  eines wilden Komponentenmixes recht günstig. 

Funktioniert und fährt aber prima! Die Cosmic Elite LR überzeugen mich dagegen nicht so recht; die fahr ich auch nur im Sommer.
Das Beste ist der Chris King Steuersatz. Der ist genial!


----------



## Luigii (8. September 2003)

hi,

hier mein Rennrad, ein 2001er Giant TCR Once


----------



## Dr.Dos (8. September 2003)

Ein Giant ist doch immer wieder was Feines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luigii (9. September 2003)

Zur Ausstattung des Giants:

Laufräder Campa. Eurus (sehr sehr geil)
Conti Supersonic 
Centaur 10fach (das 2.set innerhalb von 3Wochen)
ITM Millenium Vorbau / Lenker (auch die 2. in nur 3Wochen  ) 
Selle Italia SLR
Marchisio Kasette 14-25
Gewicht ca. 7,8kg

Noch dazu kommen bald goldene Nokons  

Das Rad is nach Sturz beim Weißenburger Volksfestkriterium - mir ham se im Sprint (53km/h) das Vorderrad weggefahren- wieder neu aufgebaut. Defekt waren Sattel, Lenker, Griffe, Pedale, Kleinteile.

Cu Luigii


----------



## Plasmo (9. September 2003)

@Luigii

Passt zwar nich ganz aber sagma:

Wie fahren sich die Conti Supersonic's so im Rennen ?


Ciao.


----------



## Luigii (10. September 2003)

Du meinst die goldenen Nokons passen nicht zum Rest?
Sicher würden schwarze dezenter aussehen, aber a bissl proll muss scho sein..    

zu den Supersonics:
Hab jetzt hinten den zweiten drauf in dem Jahr und bin etwa 20 Rennen gefahren. Der Kurvengrip is aber nur noch geil, man kann eigentlich immer am Feld vorbeifahren.
Bloß bei dem ab und zu vorkommenden Vollbremsungen im Rennen hat der Reifen Probleme, es sind dann deutliche Spuren zu sehen.
(Ich mach nächstes Jahr bei den ersten Rennen, die immer recht hektisch sind andere Reifen drauf).


cu Luigii


----------



## oldschooler (10. September 2003)

wo sin da goldene nokons?


----------



## siggilein (10. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Luigii _
> *Zur Ausstattung des Giants:
> 
> [...]
> ...



Gruss
siggi


----------



## oldschooler (10. September 2003)

überlesen....


----------



## Reyk (12. September 2003)

Hier meine erstes Rennrad, natürlich von Ebay.
Cannondale R 800, mit 105 Ausstatung.
Muß noch ein wenig getuned werden.
Ich komme von MTB und fahre seit ich das Rad habe nur noch Rennrad.
Ist halt schneller edler filigraner und und ..........


----------



## Airborne (12. September 2003)

@ reyk

geht mir momentan auch so, hab gestern aber mal wieder auf dem MTB gesessen(radtour) - verdammt, was is der Rahmen klein und die Fahrt komfortabell 

Ich denke aber, das relativiert sich mit der Zeit....

Torsten


----------



## Carbon (15. September 2003)

Ich wollte auch mal kurz meinen Hobel vorstellen:

Storck Vision mit 
Campa Centaur und
Mavic Ksyrium Elite,
Ritchey WCS Vorbau, 
Lenker und Stütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carbon (15. September 2003)

Hier ist auch das passende Bild dazu. (Der obige Beitrag ließ sich leider nicht entsprechend abändern)

Kann mir mal einer sagen woran es liegt, dass es mit meinem Bild nicht klappt?! Es ist 57kb groß, aber es funktioniert trotzdem nicht....


----------



## Reyk (15. September 2003)

Du mußt das Bild irgendwo im Netz speichern.
Homepage oder Hast Du da was von Provider.?
dann

IMG Link verwenden

Ich will das Bike nämlich auch mal sehen.
Gruß
Reyk


----------



## Carbon (15. September 2003)

Wenn das die einzige Möglichkeit ist, dann wird´s wohl nichts! Habe keinen Platz im WWW um das Bild zu speichern...


----------



## RobBj123 (15. September 2003)

Mail mir das Bild einfach, ich stells dann rein... [email protected]

Oder lad es in die IBC Galerie hoch und verlinke das Bild dann.


----------



## Carbon (15. September 2003)

Das Bild sollte aber direkt hier zu sehen sein und nicht nur als link...

Voilà!


----------



## TimoWr (15. September 2003)

Very nice! I like orange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reyk (15. September 2003)

Wie groß ist den der Rahmen ?
BZW wie lang das Oberrohr


----------



## Dr.Dos (16. September 2003)

Wenn das Carbon Spacer sind, lagern da ja Werte in Höhe des Bruttosozialprodukts eines Karibik-Inselstaates!


----------



## Carbon (16. September 2003)

Der Rahmen ist ein 62er. Die Spacer sind 7 cm hoch, aber bis jetzt noch nicht aus Carbon, dass kommt aber bald...


----------



## LEXI (17. September 2003)

Jetzt will ich mein Rad auch mal vorstellen.

Ist im moment aber leider in Italien, weil die Kettenstrebe meiner enormen Muskelkraft nicht standhalten konnte.


----------



## Dr.Dos (17. September 2003)

Jaja, der Italiener an sich ist ja Meister am Schweissbrenner und Lötgerät .. möchte mal wissen, ob die CAD Berechnungen mit Bleistift und Ringblock machen.

Ansonsten schickes Rädchen


----------



## theofil11 (19. September 2003)

Dat is meiner...


----------



## Manitou (19. September 2003)

Ist das ein Stahl Pinarello???

Manitou


----------



## STP (19. September 2003)

Und das ist mein kleines Stahlroß...


----------



## Sindi (19. September 2003)

Ahhhhhh - Shimano Santé - selten und fein. Ist vergleichbar mit der 600 Ultegra, duerfte so etwa Baujahr 91 sein, nicht?

Aber die Lenker- und Bremsgriffstellung ist ein wenig unkonventionell. Die Lenkerenden sollten relativ waagrecht sein, hab' sogar 'mal was gelesen von "in Richtung Hinterachse zeigen", und die Bremshebel schauen auch aus, als waeren sie stark nach aussen montiert (also nicht parallel zueinander), oder taeuscht das?
Ich will das ja nicht kritisieren - jeder sollte sich sein Rad so einstellen wie er am Besten damit zurechtkommt, aber sieht halt eben "anders" aus


----------



## immerletzter (19. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *Jaja, der Italiener an sich ist ja Meister am Schweissbrenner und Lötgerät .. möchte mal wissen, ob die CAD Berechnungen mit Bleistift und Ringblock machen.
> 
> Ansonsten schickes Rädchen   *



CAD - Computer Aided Design - Computerunterstütztes Zeichnen. Eine Spline per Bezierfunktion und eine Geradengleichung für ne Linie bekommt man ja wohl noch im Kopf hin. Koordinatentransformation für Verschiebung und Drehung ist schon etwas hakeliger, aber ein Ringblock reicht. (... lieber Dr. Dos, ich betone hiermit ausdrücklich keinen Kleinkrieg beginnen zu wollen)

Aber stimmt schon Italiener, tse ... wenn es um Aluminium geht, so frage man den Taiwanesen. Bei den vielen Millionen Rahmen haben die ungefähr 100mal mehr Erfahrung als die Italiener. Auf der Eurobike gab es 1300g Rahmen mit allem drum und dran wie teilintegrierte Steuersätze etc. für 50. Italiener veralbern doch jeden, der mehr als 49,5kg wiegt mit ihren Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STP (20. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sindi _
> *Ahhhhhh - Shimano Santé - selten und fein. Ist vergleichbar mit der 600 Ultegra, duerfte so etwa Baujahr 91 sein, nicht?
> 
> Aber die Lenker- und Bremsgriffstellung ist ein wenig unkonventionell. Die Lenkerenden sollten relativ waagrecht sein, hab' sogar 'mal was gelesen von "in Richtung Hinterachse zeigen", und die Bremshebel schauen auch aus, als waeren sie stark nach aussen montiert (also nicht parallel zueinander), oder taeuscht das?
> Ich will das ja nicht kritisieren - jeder sollte sich sein Rad so einstellen wie er am Besten damit zurechtkommt, aber sieht halt eben "anders" aus  *



Santé ist richtig!!! Respekt, da hat jemand Ahnung. Das Baujahr dürfte auch so ungefähr hinkommen. 
Der Lenker steht auf dem Foto wirklich falsch. Zu meiner Entschuldigung möchte ich anmerken, dass es ein altes Foto ist und die Lenkerstellung damals einfach falsch war. Für mich war das Colnago damals neu und gerade erst dem Transportkarton entnommen. Bei der Stellung der Bremshebel täuscht aber das Bild, diese sind parallel montiert.
Noch eine Frage zu der Santé-Gruppe. Gab es diese nur in diesem Weiß oder war die Farbe eine "Special-Edition"? 
Da ich es an einem so klassischen Rahmen einfach schöner finde, habe ich inzwischen einige der Anbauteile gegen polierte Exemplare ausgetauscht, bzw. Teile selber poliert, z.B. die Sattelstütze.  Als Schaltwerk fungiert z.B.inzwischen ein altes 8-fach Dura-Ace-Exemplar. Das Foto stellt also nicht den derzeitigen Stand dar. Werde mal versuchen ein aktuelles Bild nachzureichen.


----------



## STP (20. September 2003)

Hier ein Grund warum ich diesen italienische Stahlrahmen so mag.

Wie man (leider) gut erkennen kann, fehlt auf dem rechten Schalthebel die Abdeckung. Hat vielleicht jemand so etwas noch rumliegen oder kann mir sagen wo man diese noch bekommen kann? 

Gruß


----------



## Sindi (20. September 2003)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann war die Santé quasi die "Design-Edition" der Ultegra. Technisch und preismaessig duerften sie fast gleich liegen, die Santé war halt glatter und flaechiger, eben designmaessiger als die Ultegra.
Ich selbst fand sie jetzt nicht so berauschend, war von jeher mehr der Fan von polierten Komponenten. 
Aber Dein Colnago ist huebsch 

[edit] Ich wuesste jetz nur regelmaessige Suche bei Ebay (wegen der Schalthebel) - da bekommst Du Rahmenschalthebel meisst fuer 'n Appel und'n Ei 

PS: die Santé gab es tatsaechlich nur in weiss


----------



## RobBj123 (20. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von STP _
> *Und das ist mein kleines Stahlroß... *



Sehr schönes Rad! Ein Freund von mir fährt ein Pinarello ähnlichen Baujahrs, einfach ein Traum! Er hat da allerdings schön glänzende Dura Ace Teile von damals dran...


----------



## Rune Roxx (20. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von immerletzter _
> *Aber stimmt schon Italiener, tse ... wenn es um Aluminium geht, so frage man den Taiwanesen. Bei den vielen Millionen Rahmen haben die ungefähr 100mal mehr Erfahrung als die Italiener. Auf der Eurobike gab es 1300g Rahmen mit allem drum und dran wie teilintegrierte Steuersätze etc. für 50. Italiener veralbern doch jeden, der mehr als 49,5kg wiegt mit ihren Rahmen. *


----------



## Dr.Dos (20. September 2003)

> _.._
> *
> CAD - Computer Aided Design - Computerunterstütztes Zeichnen. Eine Spline per Bezierfunktion und eine Geradengleichung für ne Linie bekommt man ja wohl noch im Kopf hin. Koordinatentransformation für Verschiebung und Drehung ist schon etwas hakeliger, aber ein Ringblock reicht. (... lieber Dr. Dos, ich betone hiermit ausdrücklich keinen Kleinkrieg beginnen zu wollen)*


Oh shit, schnell wieder auf ignore.


----------



## Stue (22. September 2003)

_____juhuuu,

mein neues Bike gibts in meiner Galerie (siehe unterer Button) zu bewundern... Ist ein niegelnagelneues Red Bull Pro-SL 3000, aber getunt.

Hab's seit dem Wochenende - ein Traum. Konnte noch das super Wetter am Samstag & Sonntag genießen. Da ich gerade mit dem Rennrad-Fahren beginne, ist das Bike für mich bestens geeignet...


----------



## cyclemax (25. September 2003)

Und hier das meine.....


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (26. September 2003)

Bianchi EV4 von 2002 
6,8 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinglTanglTom (26. September 2003)

darf mich jetzt auch zu den rannradfahrern sehn.
zwar 0 8 15 rad aber ich finds klasse 

meine geschundenen knie werden es mir danken  

radon boa mitseason , komplett ultegra, carbongabel aber scheis rigidafelgen, was solls. + fligh deck

greets 
 tom


----------



## Kunibert (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TinglTanglTom _
> *
> .... aber scheis rigidafelgen, was solls. *



Nova's? Was haste denn gegen die? 
So übel sind die doch eingentlich gar nicht (ernsthaft).


----------



## TinglTanglTom (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kunibert _
> *
> 
> Nova's? Was haste denn gegen die?
> So übel sind die doch eingentlich gar nicht (ernsthaft). *



ach ich weiß nich, steh allgemein nicht auf rigida


----------



## TimoWr (27. September 2003)

That Bianchi is SUPER!!!!


----------



## Dr.Dos (27. September 2003)

TinglTanglTom: feines Rädchen, absolut geschenkt für den Preis. War meine Empfehlung von Anfang an.

Nur bitte schraub Dir ne andere Sattelstütze (gerade?) oder zumindest eine WCS und einen Selle Italia SLR dran. Die serienmäßigen Furunkelteile sind das Grab.


----------



## enweh (27. September 2003)

wie sich das gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinglTanglTom (27. September 2003)

ja die sattelstütze und der sattel sind echt nicht der bringer.
aber ich bin erstmal pleite, vieleicht ändere ich da noch was dran...

die reflektoren sind schon lange nichtmehr droben, bloß ich hatte da irgendwie keinen bock die fürs fodo runterzu schrauben  

ich denk aber n kürzerer vorbau wär auch nicht schlecht, weil ich da echt drauf liege..


----------



## Dr.Dos (27. September 2003)

> _TinglTanglTom:_
> *ich denk aber n kürzerer vorbau wär auch nicht schlecht, weil ich da echt drauf liege.. *


Blos nicht! Lieber eine gerade Sattelstütze, die bringt 2-3 cm. Der Vorbau ist ok.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *
> Blos nicht! Lieber eine gerade Sattelstütze, die bringt 2-3 cm. Der Vorbau ist ok. *



ok  werd ich machen!

hab den sattel jetzt eh voll nach vorne geschoben. sieht zwar panne aus aber is jetzt besser!


----------



## Kickstart (29. September 2003)

Mein Wilier Lavaredo mit den Zondas:

(Stütze wird noch ausgetauscht)


----------



## Dr.Dos (29. September 2003)

> _Kickstart:_
> *Mein Wilier Lavaredo mit den Zondas:
> (Stütze wird noch ausgetauscht) *


Feines Fahrrad.

Aber mit dem Tausch der Stütze könntest Du auch gleich die Waschmaschine unterm Sattel wieder zurück geben. Oder was klemmt da hinten dran?


----------



## Kickstart (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *
> Feines Fahrrad.
> 
> ...



Dat is der Vorratsbehälter für die Schokoriegel...


----------



## Principia (30. September 2003)

*TOP DELUXE*


----------



## [email protected] (30. September 2003)

Hi,
ich bin einsteiger und habe im august zu meinem geburtstag ein rennrad bekommen, ich bin voll und ganz zufrieden. man kann es natürlich nicht mir euren top-rädern vergleichen.






das bike habe ich mir von einem freund zusammenbauen lassen, der betreibt einen i-net triathlon shop.


----------



## Sahnie (30. September 2003)

Nicht schlecht, bloß der Klettverschluss am Arsch würde mich  stören. Sonst rutscht man wohl runter.


----------



## Principia (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bianchi_EV4 _
> *Bianchi EV4 von 2002
> 6,8 kg *



beweise für die 6800 gramm ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (1. Oktober 2003)

Rahmen Bianchi EV4	                  1000
Gabel Bianchi Vollcarbon	    350
Steuersatz Cane Creek:      	     80
Laufräder Bianchi	                 1700
Ritzel Campagnolo Record	   185
Reifen Supersonic	                   300
Schnellspanner 	                   100
Sattelstütze Alien Carbon	   160
Sattel SLR	                   135
Vorbau ITM 	                   135
Lenker ITM	                   210
Lenkerband Kork	                     50
Bremsen Record	                   310
Schaltwerk Record	                   190
Umwerfer Record	                     90
Ergopower Record	                   350
Kette Campa C10	                   290
Kurbel Bianchi Carbon 	   500
Innenlager PMP Titan                  165
Pedale Speddplay X1 	    200
Flaschenhalter Tune	                      20
Bremszug Campagnolo	      70
Schaltzug	                                      50
Schläuche Supersonic	    120

Gesamtgewicht: 	                  6760 Gramm


Beweis genug ??


----------



## Principia (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bianchi_EV4 _
> *Beweis genug ?? *



nicht ganz, aber lass gut sein.....leichtes rad du hast !


----------



## tvaellen (1. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Michael,

das hier könnte dich für deinen RR- Leichtbau-Konfigurator interessieren (falls du es noch nicht kennst)
http://www.competitivecyclist.com

Wenn du dort auf Bikes /Brand (eine ausssuchen)/Configure (eines der RR) gehts, kommst du zu einem "Kit Calculator" mit einer ganzen Masse von Gewichtsangaben.

Das funktioniert anscheinend mit allen Rahmen / Laufrädern / Teilen, die sie im Sortiment haben.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Principia (1. Oktober 2003)

@tvaellen


coole sache, danke für den link !


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (1. Oktober 2003)

@Michael

versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz deine Aussage...

Hast du andere Gewichte notiert für das ein oder andere Teil ?
Bitte um Aufklärung.

Ciao

Matthias


----------



## Principia (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bianchi_EV4 _
> *@Michael
> 
> versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz deine Aussage...
> ...



die gewichte sehen mir sehr nach listengewichte aus, aber egal.
mit 1300 gramm für rahmen/gabel kann das gewicht schon evtl. sein !


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (5. Oktober 2003)

@ Michael

Hi

habe heute mal mein Rad etwas geputzt und dabei die Kurbelgarnitur sowie das Ritzelpaket extra nachgewogen.
Du hattest Recht, einige Teile in meiner Liste stimmen nicht genau:

Ritzelpaket Campa 13-26   meine Liste 185g  gewogen 168g !
(Volltitan)
Kurbelgarnitur Bianchi Carbon       Liste 500g gewogen 496g !

du siehst also dass einige meiner Angaben sogar noch übertrieben waren 

PS: Nette HP du hast, wäre an genauen Daten von deinen Laufrädern interresiert(Speichenlängen etc...)sehen nach einer Fotomontage auf meinem Bike auch rattenscharf aus. 

Ciao

Matthias


----------



## bikerudi (7. Oktober 2003)

Hier eins von meinen beiden "gutten Rennrädern"


----------



## bikerudi (7. Oktober 2003)

Und hier noch eins von mir. Die Nr.2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backfire (7. Oktober 2003)

Mein Eddy Merckx 1992, Columbus SLX, komplett Shimano Dura Ace


----------



## fuzzyholger (7. Oktober 2003)

1992, Dura-Ace, da war doch was 
ach ja, genau, die integrierten Schalthebel. Das sind also welche von der allerersten Sorte?
Fuzzy


----------



## king_f (7. Oktober 2003)

besitze ein storck scenario race, komplett ultegra, time carbon gabel, ritchey wcs


----------



## backfire (8. Oktober 2003)

> 1992, Dura-Ace, da war doch was



ja, die Bremsschalthebelkombination, super Erfindung und funktioniert heute noch einwandfrei.

Gruß,
guesch


----------



## *JO* (8. Oktober 2003)

jap die dura Ace bin ich auch mal gefahn *g funzt echt klasse
ich find nur das sie so schwer zu *drücken* ist *g
mfg JO


----------



## king_f (9. Oktober 2003)

so, das wäre mein trainingsgerät. hat schon krasse stürze miterlebt. knapp 2jahre alt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (9. Oktober 2003)

Sattelumstellen ! sonst wird's nix mit kleinen fabio's!

mfg JO


----------



## king_f (9. Oktober 2003)

ich weiss!!!!
bin, wenn sattel aufrecht ist, eben zu wenig weit hinten... 
aber habe schon einen SLR XP zuhause, muss ihn nur noch montieren und schon ist mein arschwärmer wieder waagrecht!


----------



## Snake (9. Oktober 2003)

@bikerudi: Warum hast Du zwei so top Renner? Keins von beiden sieht so aus, als wenn es das alte Rennrad ist, wo man irgendwann keinen Spaß mehr dran hat. 

...solltest Du zuviel Geld haben, ich brauche noch selbiges für mein neues Fully.


----------



## enweh (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *
> 
> Schau dir mal die Bilder vom Forumtreffen an... *



Wo bitte kann man die Bilder denn finden ?


----------



## Manitou (9. Oktober 2003)

hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showga...421&ppuser=1602


----------



## enweh (9. Oktober 2003)

404 

:/


----------



## Manitou (9. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt funzt es!!!


http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3421&ppuser=1602


----------



## enweh (9. Oktober 2003)

Japp, Firma dankt ^^


----------



## patentpending (9. Oktober 2003)

Superwendig! 

C4 Vollcarbon-Rahmen/Gabel Mitte 90er 
Komplett DA 77er
FIR Felgen, Tune Vorbau, Look Post etc.


----------



## patentpending (9. Oktober 2003)

hier das bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patentpending (9. Oktober 2003)

Geradeausfahren!

Rahmen wie Trek's OCLY, nur viel früher und geklebt, aber die 
Muffenform war offenbar inspirierend fuer Trek. 

Campa Record
Shamal 
Syntace (inwzischen ist ein flacher Stratos draud)


----------



## patentpending (9. Oktober 2003)

Bergfahren (oder ruhig ein bisschen Cross)

Winora Titan-Rahmen Mitte 90er (viel Titan verbaut -- haette auch ein Flugzeug werden koennen, aber damit auch sehr steif und gerade: 70 kann man gut fahren)

Vitus Alu-Gabel (gehört eigentlich zu dem Peugeot, s.o.)
Komplett DA 7410 (die mit Abstand schönste DA)
STIs, Modolo
Look Titanstuetze, ITM Titanvorbau etc.


----------



## enweh (9. Oktober 2003)

Das sind ja gleich drei Räder auf einmal!

Das geht nun wirklich nicht


----------



## patentpending (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von enweh _
> *Das sind ja gleich drei Räder auf einmal!
> 
> Das geht nun wirklich nicht
> ...



sorry


----------



## *JO* (9. Oktober 2003)

ja echt immer diese rücksicht'slossigkeit   
mfg JO


----------



## DasSiebteSchaf (11. Oktober 2003)

Faggin Stahlrahmen
Campa Mirage 2x8
3tt Lenker und Vorbau
Campa Laufräder


----------



## Marcus (12. Oktober 2003)

.

rkm#


----------



## darkdesigner (12. Oktober 2003)

...ohne Wort, Clint


----------



## Kunibert (13. Oktober 2003)

Mein Traum C-40 ist endlich fertig!





Und hier nochmal: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/7256Pa080011-med.jpg 

Rahmen ist gebraucht und war schon mal hier zu sehen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=41971&perpage=25&pagenumber=11 

Nun hat es doch andere LR bekommen (Dr. Dos werden sie bekannt vorkommen). Aufbau hat sich wegen Lieferschwierigkeiten des Händlers arg verzögert, dafür gab es kräftig Rabatt. Ich find's jedenfalls lecker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (13. Oktober 2003)

@rikman

ist da jetzt dein RR??? 

Manitou


----------



## Dr.Dos (13. Oktober 2003)

Verdammt! Schon wieder ein geiles Colnatscho, Respekt mein Bester.

Wünsche wieder mal viel Sonne in den Speichen.


----------



## tvaellen (13. Oktober 2003)

Admin rikman scheint auch unter die Pizzablech Fahrer gegangen zu sein.
Deutete sich hier schon an:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t78899.html

Welcome ! 

Tvaellen


----------



## king_f (13. Oktober 2003)

gibt schon verdammt schöne colnagos!


----------



## Fettkloß (14. Oktober 2003)

Damals immerhin schon 1800 DM


----------



## KAZE (14. Oktober 2003)

Servus.
KTM Strada 5000 Für den Bewerb .
Giant TCR fürs Training und manchmal darf auch meine Frau drauf *gg*.

Schei..., warum bring ich das (die) Bild-er nicht rein, immer heißts die Datei die ich anhänge ist zu groß .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (14. Oktober 2003)

Lade sie erstmal im fotoalbum hoch und füge sie dann über IMG ein!!

Manitou


----------



## procycling (14. Oktober 2003)

meins:


----------



## *JO* (14. Oktober 2003)

ähähaaha *sabber*
gEILOOO !!!!
      FETT jetzt noch Shimano und es wäre mein traumradl. *g
mfg JO FETTES TEIL !!!!


----------



## Marcus (14. Oktober 2003)

Wie bunt denn noch? 

Ist ja schlimmer als im "Fertigmacher" hier...

rkm#


----------



## procycling (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Wie bunt denn noch?
> 
> Ist ja schlimmer als im "Fertigmacher" hier...
> ...



Cosmics sind echt zu bunt!!!
Werden aber auch gegen leitis getauscht!


----------



## *JO* (14. Oktober 2003)

och dan haste ja en Satzt Cosmics übrig bevor du den wegschmeist kannste mir den geben is kein probl. *g 
mfg JO


----------



## procycling (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von *JO* _
> *och dan haste ja en Satzt Cosmics übrig bevor du den wegschmeist kannste mir den geben is kein probl. *g
> mfg JO *



dachte du stehst auf Shimpanso!  
Aber nur zur Beruhgung:der Satz ist schon verkauft!


----------



## *JO* (14. Oktober 2003)

hab gerade net dran gedacht das dann auch nur Campalaga kassedde druff passe^^ ich glaub ich hätts mir im Moment eh net leisten können fah immernoch die (ALTEN) Ksyrium von meiner tante *gg
mfg JO


----------



## Brent-Severyn (15. Oktober 2003)

Will ich doch auch mal die ultimative Lobhudelei von Dr.Dos abstauben:


----------



## vanillefresser (15. Oktober 2003)

Ein Rennrad hab ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (15. Oktober 2003)

ja... das ist mal wieder ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl:

Die ganze Seite einmal mehr voller Mördermaterial und dann kommt Vanillefresser mit nem emotionslosen, schnörkellosen und eher "zweckmäßig" als mit "Liebe zum Detail" ausgestatteten Rennrad.

Und... er würde trotzdem die meisten hier locker am Berg aushusten.

Wisst ihr, was ich meine!?


----------



## tvaellen (15. Oktober 2003)

Habe mal etwas auf der Homepage des Eiscafés herumgelesen 
und dabei festgestellt, dass die Person, die ich hinter dem Eisesser vermute, wohl bei einem bekannten Rennen in Hamburg auf einer Strecke von 120 km einen Schnitt von über 37 km/h gefahren ist 

Ja, Rune, ich verstehe, was du meinst 

Tvaellen


----------



## JM86 (16. Oktober 2003)

Hier ist mein Rennrad...

http://de.geocities.com/quantecRR/

oder auch hier...
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=14038&size=big&password=&sort=1&cat=500


----------



## Dr.Dos (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Brent-Severyn:_
> *Will ich doch auch mal die ultimative Lobhudelei von Dr.Dos abstauben:*


Mit Rödelspeichen, ungekürztem Lenker und Waschmaschine unterm Sattel gibt's kein Lob!  

Isch mage überhaupte keine Colnagos


----------



## Snake (16. Oktober 2003)

@tvaellen: Hier mal ein Auszug aus einer Mail von Vanillefresser:



> 120km / 3:14:32,9 / 37,008 km/h Schnitt / 2513. in der Gesamt-wertung





> Für mein Alter ist die Leistung noch ganz o.k.



Der Kerl ist schwer in Ordnung!!


----------



## Multisport (16. Oktober 2003)

hallo,
das ist mein rennrad gewicht 6,7kg
rahmen scandium
kurbel fsa carbon
laufräder mavic ksyrium sl
gabel kinesis carbon
gruppe dura ace

preis unter 3800

gruß multisport


----------



## king_f (16. Oktober 2003)

> Und... er würde trotzdem die meisten hier locker am Berg aushusten.



oahhh.... *gähn-gähn* 
der soll ruhig kommen, hab ich keine angst davor!!!


----------



## Principia (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Multisport _
> *hallo,
> das ist mein rennrad gewicht 6,7kg
> *


----------



## Brent-Severyn (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *
> Mit Rödelspeichen, ungekürztem Lenker und Waschmaschine unterm Sattel gibt's kein Lob!
> 
> Isch mage überhaupte keine Colnagos   *



Was zum Geier sind Rödelspeichen?

Ungekürzter Lenker, kann ich mit leben.

Waschmaschine, hab ich letztens mal bei ner RTF eine Satteltasche gesehen, die hatte sicher 2 Kubikliter, bei mir ist ja schon voll wenn ich meinen Schlüssel und nen 10 Euro Schein reinpacke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flecki (18. Oktober 2003)

Mit 6,7kg kann ich nicht ganz mithalten, ist auch Rahmengröße 60, aber ich stells trotzdem mal rein!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (19. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Multisport _
> *hallo,
> das ist mein rennrad gewicht 6,7kg
> rahmen scandium
> ...



ganz sicher?


----------



## der alte ron (19. Oktober 2003)

Je später man in so einen thread reinpostet , um so mehr bammel hat man . Noch dem ganzen overkill , der hier presentiert wird !
Hier mein nicht mehr ganz so 'modernes' rad . Aber ich freu mich jedes mal wie ein schneekönig wenn ich es stehen sehe .
Pinarello Paris , jahrgang 1999 glaube ich .


----------



## der alte ron (19. Oktober 2003)

Noch einige sachen müßten ausgetauscht werden ! Aber diesen winter hat das neue mounty absolute priorität !
Wiegt so wie es da steht 8.5kg , ist aber nicht so tragisch .


----------



## tvaellen (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von der alte ron _
> *Je später man in so einen thread reinpostet , um so mehr bammel hat man . Noch dem ganzen overkill , der hier presentiert wird !
> ...
> *



Optisch schön sind die Italiener ... 

Habe am Wochenende beim Aufräumen etwas in alten Tour heften herumgeblättert. Da ist mir der Leichtbaurahmentest aus Heft 12/01 in die Hände gefallen, der mich im Hinblick auf mein für nächstes Jahr geplantes neues RR sehr fesselte. 
Viele der damals getesten Rahmen sind ja heute noch aktuell (Basso Zer0.9, Derosa Merak, Trek OCLV 120, Orbea Euskatel, Principia Rex Pro, Scott Team Issue, Canyon 6, Red Bull Scandium), wenn sie auch nur noch die Nummer 2 oder 3 der firmeninternen Hierarchie sind.

Es war schon erschreckend  zu lesen, wie wenig bei vielen "Italienern" die schöne Optik und der große Namen mit den inneren Werten, der Verarbeitung  und dem Preis in Relation stand/steht. Viele der Rahmen hatten eine Lenkkopfsteifigkeit von ~ 60 Nm/°, wogen dabei dennoch über 1300 gr.  und kosteten (mit Gabel) zwischen 1500 und 2000 , obwohl sie insb. bei den Zuganschlägen lausig verarbeitet waren. 
Ganz anders sah es bei den Rahmen aus USA, Dänemark und Taiwan aus. Entweder waren sie wirklich leicht (und dazu noch steif) oder sie kosteten gerade mal die Hälfte, obwohl sie bei gleichem Gewicht steifer waren als die Italiener.
Andererseits kommen sie in der Optik mit den Italienern einfach nicht mit; die können einfach so schön sein ... wie man gerade wieder an Ron`s Rad sieht.

Die Entscheidung wird noch ein wenig Gehirnschmalz kosten 

Tvaellen


----------



## der alte ron (20. Oktober 2003)

Interessant  das du es ansprichst ! Genau ein jahr vorher hatte ich mir mein erstes RR zugelegt . Cannondale CAAD 3 in saeco optik . Fast komplette DA , und von den 'inneren' werten eigentlich deutlich besser , von so einem einsteigerrad träumt man eigentlich . Hat sich auch super schön gefahren und ich war voll zufrieden !! , dann machte ich eben den fehler bei dem lokalen dealer für pinarello und de rosa aus reiner neugier rein zu schauen . Nette sachen hingen da , aber als 'aufgeklärter' tour leser WUßTE ich ja das die nicht viel taugen . Stat groß zu schwärmen schob mir der kluge man einfach genau dieses rad zu einen kurzen probefahrt hin . Um die ganze geschichte abzukürzen , ich habe mir das rad nicht gekauft weil es so schön ist , sonndern weil ich nach 10(!!) min das gefühl hatte schon ewig damit zu fahren (man bedenke , es kam noch die umgewöhnung von shimano auf campa dazu !) , weil einfach alles paßte , steifigkeit , dämpfung , das neutral-lebendige handling , wie es mit dir verschmilzt ....
Aber eigentlich war es ja schlechter !
Soweit zu den inneren werten tvaellen . Übrigens , ein freund hat sich letztes jahr ein REX aufgebaut , und kennt auch mein rad vom fahren her , er würde glaube ich gern beide haben  . Und zu deiner kaufentscheidung - nicht denken , probefühlen !
Viel spaß bei der entscheidungsfindung wünscht dir , nikolay .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von der alte ron _
> *...
> ... Und zu deiner kaufentscheidung - nicht denken , probefühlen !
> *



Genau das wird wohl eines meiner Hobbys für 2004 werden 

Aber ich kann ja nun schlecht 50 RR Probe fahren; abgesehen davon habe ich spätestens beim Testrad Nr. 10 vergessen, wie sich Testrad Nr. 1 im Vergleich dazu fährt. Irgendwie muß ich die potentiellen Aspiranten eingrenzen, nur wie  ? 

Die Tour-"Bestenliste" ist m.E. auch keine allein seelig machende Grundlage. Daher finde ich Geschichten wie die von deinem Pinarello sehr interessant (welches Modell ist das eigentlich ?)
Edit: steht ja oben; wer lesen und schreiben kann, ist klar im Vorteil  

Nun ja, spätestens Ende des nächsten Sommers werde ich vermutlich alle in diesem Forum mit meinen Anfragen nerven. 
  

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## hamibiker1 (21. Oktober 2003)

Hier mein selbst aufgebautes Coppi KP1 Plus. Alu Gabel aus überzeugung, Kettenradgarnitur Dura Ace 2fach auf 3fach umgearbeitet, kurzer Schaltwerkkäfig funktioniert tadellos. Gewicht kompl. fahrbereit 8345 gr. Zum anschauen und fahren ein absoluter Genuss.
Gruss Fc


----------



## hamibiker1 (21. Oktober 2003)

Ich bring das Bild einfach nicht ins Netz, bitte helft mir, Danke


----------



## Snake (21. Oktober 2003)

@hamibiker1: Unter Datei anhängen musst Du den Pfad angeben (möglichst ein jpg) und größer als 60kb darf es nicht sein, dann müsste es klappen!


----------



## der alte ron (21. Oktober 2003)

@tvaellen: Müssen auch keine 50 sein . Such dir solche aus die du wirklich schön findest (bleiben schon nicht mehr so viele übrig) und such dir davon dein rad aus . Principia ist eine sehr gute adresse , De Rosa (noch etwas schöner gemacht als pinarello) und Pinarello sind etwa gleichwertig auch von den fahreigenschaften (aussage eines De Rosa vertreters ) . Und das so brillante , vielschichtige airbrushlacke nicht die mechanische festigkeit von eloxat haben ist auch klar , der umgang sollte schon fast zärtlich sein , dafür braucht man kein fallbeiltest ! Und was verarbeitungsmängel betrifft  , so ein blödsinn  , alle drei hersteller bauen KUNSTWERKE . 
Mittlerweile vertrete ich für mich die meinung , mir nicht mehr straßenmaschinen von mtb herstellern zu kaufen , genau so wenig wie ich mir jemals ein mounty von Viner oder Pinarello zulegen würde . 
Ciao , nikolay .


----------



## Schultz (21. Oktober 2003)

Mein Principia Rex E:


----------



## Principia (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schultz _
> *Mein Principia Rex E: *



nice


----------



## hamibiker1 (21. Oktober 2003)

Hi Snake,
Die Datei ist eine JPG mit Dateigrösse 275000 Bytes, wie machen es denn die anderen User ?
Gruss Fc


----------



## Principia (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von hamibiker1 _
> *Hi Snake,
> Die Datei ist eine JPG mit Dateigrösse 275000 Bytes, wie machen es denn die anderen User ?
> Gruss Fc *



lade das bild hier im ibc eigenen fotoalbum hoch und verlinke das bild hier im thread. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos

oder du komprimierst es auf unter 60k und lädtst es direkt hoch !

erstere möglichkeit ist vielleicht sinnvoller 


gruzz michael


----------



## Snake (22. Oktober 2003)

...wie Principia bereits gesagt hat...

Eine Dateigröße kannst Du z.B. wunderbar mit Irfan View verkleinern (unter Bild / Größe ändern und dann ausprobieren, bis es unter 60kb ist). Geht natürlich auch mit ACD See oder Photoshop oder anderen Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen. Viel Erfolg! 

@Schultz:  Black is (_und bleibt_ ) beautiful!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (22. Oktober 2003)

@snake : dusolltest es mal in natura sehen - ein sau schlechtes bild ist das von dem principia , da könnte sich auch michael ziemlich warm anzien .    !!!


----------



## Principia (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von der alte ron _
> *...da könnte sich auch michael ziemlich warm anzien .    !!! *



 wartet nur mal ab.....


----------



## :mr:80%: (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Principia _
> *
> 
> wartet nur mal ab.....  *



iss eh winter-da tut man das halt  
ich mein sowohl das warm anziehen als auch das warten (auf den frühling...)


----------



## JFK (26. Oktober 2003)

nachdem hier die letzten Beiträge nur Aluminium zeigten, muss mal wieder was in Stahl zu sehen sein.
Bestimmt nicht so leicht aber mindestens genauso schön, wenn nicht noch...
Gruss
JFK


----------



## Carbonrahmen (26. Oktober 2003)

Bin gerade neu bei euch und kann nur sagen tolles Forum! Hier ist eins meiner Räder! Bin sehr an Wettkämpfen Interessiert! Gerne mailen wenn Ihr in Nordeutschland und Umgebung was wisst! Bin ausser Tria auch RR Fahrer!!!




Kann mir bitte einer helfen habe nicht so Ahnung von Rechnern dafür von Rädern! Ich bekomme mein Foto nicht rauf (habe sämtlich eauflösungen probiert!)würde gerne per mail mein Foto schicken und jemand stellt es für mich ein! Danke schön!
ES LOHNT SICH !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## enweh (26. Oktober 2003)

Schicke es an [email protected]


----------



## Carbonrahmen (26. Oktober 2003)

Bei Interesse einfach unter Fotoalben und dann (Privat3_021)! Da habe ich meine Machine!


----------



## enweh (26. Oktober 2003)

Bilder von User Carbonrahmen:










Bilder in Originalgröße:

http://www.inforya.de/sr3.jpg
http://www.inforya.de/sr4.jpg


----------



## fuzzyholger (26. Oktober 2003)

es sieht so... anders aus.. 
irgendwie... anders einfach. 
aber ich glaube, ich würde Höhenangst bekommen.
Trotzdem würd ich gerne mal sone Maschine fahren. Sieht eigentlich auch ziemlich bequem aus, bloß in Kurven stell ichs mir net ganz so prickelnd vor, oder?

Fuzzy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunibert (27. Oktober 2003)

So 'ne "Weichritt" Gurke hatte ich auch mal! 
War hier auch schon zu sehen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=41971&perpage=25&pagenumber=9

Fuhr sich im Flachen echt geil, nur die Berge kam ich nie schnell damit hoch - und recht schwer war's.


----------



## reisenistgesund (27. Oktober 2003)

hatte ich meins hier eingendlich schonmal präsentiert und ghesacht, dass der rahmen nicht nur ********nselten sondern auch noch zu verkaufen ist?
dann mach ich das jetzt - schweren herzens aber kein platz im keller und chronischer geldmangel lässt mir keine wahl.


----------



## Kaiowana (29. Oktober 2003)

Hier mal ein kleines Bildchen von meinem neuen Liebling - mein Stevens Aspin 04.


----------



## Floman (5. November 2003)

ohhhhh hier passiert ja gar nix mehr!

ICH WILL BILDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 

Hier kann man so wünderschön abschalten. Denn man guckt sich immer schöne RRs an. 

Also weitermachen!!!!!!


----------



## topkapi (6. November 2003)

hier mal mein eben erst fertiggestelltes rad....


----------



## Snake (6. November 2003)

@topkapi: Ich sehe da gewisse Ähnlichkeiten zu meinem! w


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voteccer (6. November 2003)

macht mich nur fertig für die Pedale und den "coolen" Vorbauwinkel - bin halt eigentlich MTB´ler

Taiwanrahmen - Ultegra - Ksyrium SL - Ritchey WCS mit Carbonlenker


----------



## *JO* (6. November 2003)

goil goil fährste damit rennen ?
mfg JO


----------



## tvaellen (6. November 2003)

@ topkapi

deine Satteleinstellung ist ...
...sagen wir....
eigenwillig 

Oder brauchst du das für deinen Triathlonaufsatz ?

Gruss
Tvaeleln


----------



## topkapi (7. November 2003)

@tvaellen - ja genau ist wegen dem tria-aufsatz - kann ich nur jedem empfehlen der so ein teil drauf hat - ist einfach bequemer 

Gruss
topkapi


----------



## Milo (7. November 2003)

was haltet ihr davon ?



www.interlocracing.com/scandiumelite.html


----------



## king_f (9. November 2003)

hier mein gerät, im trainingszustand


----------



## Manitou (10. November 2003)

@ king F

sieht gut aus!!!

Manitou


----------



## Timmy (11. November 2003)

hier mal meines


----------



## Timmy (11. November 2003)

mal ein besseres bild


----------



## Der Toni (12. November 2003)

Und meins
Gerade fertig gebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## :mr:80%: (12. November 2003)

hi tony, schöne gabel-wo hast du die einzeln (und wenn ja zu welchem kurs her?)
gruss

tobias.


----------



## Der Toni (12. November 2003)

Hallo :mr:80%:
Die Gabel ist ne Giant Carbongabel mit Aluschaft.
Hab ich bei eBay neu für 70,- Piepen ersteigert.


----------



## :mr:80%: (12. November 2003)

....ich auch;-(
nee, im ernst, wenn jamand was wissen sollte, ich wäre sehr interessiert!

@toni: danke!


----------



## m(A)ui (13. November 2003)

hallo!
seit dienstag ist auch endlich mein renner vollendet!
begeistert von der diesjährigen TdF habe ich im Juli auch angefangen mir ein RR aufzubauen. einen richtigen oldtimer! der rahmen ist angeblich von 1961, schaltung ist auch keine dran (wie bei den ersten jahren der tour). aber vielleicht kommt mal 'n zweiter LR-satz mit flipflop-nabe dazu...

bild:





mehr bilder gibt#s in meiner galerie oder hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t87940.html

gruß
m
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ui


----------



## vanillefresser (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RuneRoxx_
> 
> *Die ganze Seite einmal mehr voller Mördermaterial und dann kommt Vanillefresser mit nem emotionslosen, schnörkellosen und eher "zweckmäßig" als mit "Liebe zum Detail" ausgestatteten Rennrad.*




@ RuneRoXX @tvaellen 

freut mich, daß man über meine Leistungen bei den HEW-Cyclassics in Verbindung mit meinem Rennrad diskutiert.

Ich habe mir dieses Teil für " *ganz kleines Geld* " nur zum Trainieren zugelegt, das teure Bike benutze ich im Gelände. Alu-Rahmen, komplette 105-er , CXP 23 und den Rest von 3T reichen zum Kilometerfressen. 

Mein Motto " *Es muß nicht immer Carbon, 10-fach Record oder sonstiges High-Tech Material sein, beim Radfahren zählt immer noch die Kraft der Beine * "

Wenn Ihr auf unserer Seite rumschnüffelt, vergesst bitte nicht den Eintrag ins Gästebuch

@king_f



> _Original geschrieben von king_f_
> 
> *oahhh.... *gähn-gähn*
> der soll ruhig kommen, hab ich keine angst davor!!!*



Der Spruch "*Und... er würde trotzdem die meisten hier locker am Berg aushusten.*" kam nicht von mir. Bin wohl mehr als doppelt so alt wie Du, da hat man solche Sprüche nicht mehr nötig!!! 

@Snake



> _ Original geschrieben von Snake_
> 
> *Der Kerl ist schwer in Ordnung!!*



Schönen Dank für die Achtung vor dem Alter


----------



## Nordlicht (14. November 2003)

... zeigt her "eure" rennräder, aber ich dachte mir, das teil von meinem bruder wäre es auch mal wert hier zu erscheinen: eine massanfertigung von hagen wechsel aus dem jahre (ca.) 1990 ... aus tange prestige rohren.


----------



## Nordlicht (14. November 2003)

... noch ein bild:


----------



## andredomin (14. November 2003)

@ vanillefresser

geil finde ich Renatos MTB bzw. das geniale schienengetestete Vorderrad! Ich lade euch und speziell renato daher zu dem MTB-Rennen am Sonntag in Grimma ein! 28 oder 50 km Einzelrennen oder 50km Team-Rennen!

Bis dann,

André


----------



## tvaellen (14. November 2003)

> Ich habe mir dieses Teil für " ganz kleines Geld " nur zum Trainieren zugelegt, das teure Bike benutze ich im Gelände.
> Alu-Rahmen, komplette 105-er , CXP 23 und den Rest von 3T reichen zum Kilometerfressen.
> Mein Motto " Es muß nicht immer Carbon, 10-fach Record oder sonstiges High-Tech Material sein, beim Radfahren zählt immer noch die Kraft der Beine "



Das mag ja sein; aber will man das wirklich wahr haben ?
  

Du hast an deiem MTB vermutlich auch keine LX montiert, obwohl es, solange sie relativ neu ist, vom reinen Fahrgefühl kaum Unterschiede zu XT oder XTR gibt (den Dual-Control Quatsch aussen vor gelassen). Die meisten -mich eingeschlossen- hoffen doch darauf, mit besserem Material die entscheidenden paar Prozent schneller zu sein. Von dieser Hoffnung leben Shimano, Campa usw. ganz gut 



> Wenn Ihr auf unserer Seite rumschnüffelt, vergesst bitte nicht den Eintrag ins Gästebuch



Mach´ ich beim nächsten Mal; versprochen 


Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krallekalle (14. November 2003)

hi

erstmal muss ich mal loswerden das ich diesen thread ziemlich cool finde...

hier mal mein trainingsrad..


----------



## Sahnie (14. November 2003)

Oooooh, Spinaccis, die Dinger habe ich ja schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen.


Schön silbrig dein Rad.


----------



## king_f (14. November 2003)

@krallekalle

elegante bikestütze, homemade?


----------



## krallekalle (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von king_f _
> *@krallekalle
> 
> elegante bikestütze, homemade? *



jep  irgendwie muss man alte holzstücke ja verwerten


----------



## vanillefresser (14. November 2003)

@andredomin



> _Original geschrieben von andredomin_
> 
> *Ich lade euch und speziell renato daher zu dem MTB-Rennen am Sonntag in Grimma ein! 28 oder 50 km Einzelrennen oder 50km Team-Rennen!*




Schönen Dank für Deine Einladung, aber leider ist Renato schon seit 2 Wochen bis Ende Februar 2004 in seiner italienischen Heimat und genießt den Schnee der Dolomiten 

Ich für meinen Teil muß leider Samstag und Sonntag _*Sicherheit produzieren*_ 

Also die Einladung auf nächstes Jahr verschieben.

@tvaellen



> _Original geschrieben von tvaellen_
> 
> *Du hast an deiem MTB vermutlich auch keine LX montiert*



Mein MTB ist komplett XT und sonstigem High-Tech ausgestattet
Wollt ich aber auch so haben


----------



## dude (15. November 2003)

...hab' auch ein Rennrad:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowrider (15. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dude _
> *...hab' auch ein Rennrad: *



Nice!


----------



## Manitou (16. November 2003)

Komisch der dude taucht immer nur auf, postet sein rad, und verschwindet wieder aus dem Leben des RR Forums!!! 

Was ist da los?? 


Manitou


----------



## king_f (16. November 2003)

> Komisch der dude taucht immer nur auf, postet sein rad, und verschwindet wieder aus dem Leben des RR Forums!!!



hoffen wir mal nichts schlimmeres


----------



## dude (16. November 2003)

Sorry,
bin halt etwas passiver und hab' gestern neue Bilder von den Rädern gemacht...
Ansonsten bin ich schon sehr am Forum interessiert, nette Bilder, Komentare ;-) und Technik Infos. Demnächst gibt es einen Crosser und da hab' ich bestimmt die ein oder andere Frage....
...wünsche endlose verwinkelte Sträßchen
Dude


----------



## TimoWr (17. November 2003)

Dude, can you write down some details about your bike, such as used frame, components, wheels, etc.? I looks nice


----------



## dude (17. November 2003)

@ TimoWr:

It's one of the first Merlin Agilis and one of the last 'real' Merlins before they were sold to ABG. Components are mostly Campy Chorus except DA crank, Record shifters and Tune wheels (got a record Wheelset for 'everyday' use). It's a really nice ride.....

Dude


----------



## karat (25. November 2003)

mein bike für '04


----------



## Manitou (25. November 2003)

und Karats Rad von 03!!!


----------



## Brent-Severyn (26. November 2003)

Irgendwie kommt mir das Orbea bekannt vor!  

Gruß

Der, den manche Eddy nennen

P.S. Fahrt ihr am Sonntag?


----------



## TimoWr (26. November 2003)

DUDE, thanks for the info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p306cabrio (29. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

verdammt interessant, was Ihr alle so für Rennräder habt!

Hier ist also meins!

Viele Grüße,

p306cabrio


----------



## LOOK (30. November 2003)

meins


----------



## LOOK (30. November 2003)




----------



## Dr.Dos (30. November 2003)

> _p306cabrio:_
> *also meins!
> *


Was hast'n mit dem Lenker gemacht?

Eieieieiei ..


----------



## DasSiebteSchaf (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von p306cabrio _
> *
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> ...





schönes faggin, hab auch eins!
kannst mal n paar infos über den rahmen und ausstattung schreiben?
tschö
birthe


----------



## p306cabrio (1. Dezember 2003)

@ Dr. Dos

mmh, wenn ich ehrlich sein soll habe ich das gleiche gedacht, nachdem ich das Foto gemacht habe, da muß ich nochmal ran )

@ DasSiebteSchaf

Also Austattung: 105er Shimano komplett in Schwarz 2 fach, Pro Sattelstütze, Faggin-Naben, rigida-nova laufräder, aktuell shimano 105 spd-R pedale, wechsel jetzt aber auf sl. habe ich was vergessen?
ach ja, faggin vorbau, und 59 cm alurahmen!
viele Grüße, 

p306cabrio


----------



## Lowrider (7. Dezember 2003)

... für nen Bekannten Gestern neu aufgebaut. Rahmen (Neu), Lenker von Ebay und die Gruppe inkl. Räder von einem Unfallrad. Campa Record.


----------



## reinhardinddorf (8. Dezember 2003)

Gibt's in diesem Thread eigentlich schon ein Rad ohne Umwerfer?

Dann wird's ja höchste Zeit:

http://www.clwg.de/softride.jpg

(Und nein, die Kette ist NICHT zu locker)


----------



## *JO* (8. Dezember 2003)

so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reinhardinddorf (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von *JO* _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thxs


----------



## *JO* (8. Dezember 2003)

np für neuere im Forum mach ich das sogar kostenlos . . .


----------



## Rune Roxx (8. Dezember 2003)

Die Kette ist zu locker.


----------



## tvaellen (8. Dezember 2003)

@ reinhardinddorf
nimms nicht persönlich, aber ich finde das Rad... :kotz:

Wie sehen denn die anderen 10 aus 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## :mr:80%: (8. Dezember 2003)

...aussehen ist ja zum glück geschmackssache...(ich mags auch nicht).
ABER softride sind superbequem, also ist das zum rumcruisen bestimmt
sehr bequem


----------



## reinhardinddorf (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tvaellen _
> [BWie sehen denn die anderen 10 aus
> [/B]



Ich muß mich entschuldigen. Es sind eigentlich 12 Stück. Dieses hier ist durch die Zählung gerutscht, weil es zur Zeit auf dem Speicher überwintert:

http://www.clwg.de/faltrad.jpg

Ich hoffe, Dein Magen gibt das noch her. Sonst schlaf erst noch mal drüber 




-----------------------------------------------------------------

P.S. Sorry, *Jo*, das mit dem Foto-Integrieren hat wieder nicht geklappt (Foto zu gross??). Vielleicht lern ich's noch, falls tvaellen noch mehr von meinen Rädern sehen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (9. Dezember 2003)

naja wenn du nur so "KOMISCHE" Räder hast versteh ich auch warums so viele sind *fg

mfg JO


----------



## reinhardinddorf (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von *JO* _
> *naja wenn du nur so "KOMISCHE" Räder hast *



Nein, nein. Ich hab auch ganz NORMALE Räder. Aber die rufen einfach nicht so gute Reaktionen in den Foren hervor:


----------



## *JO* (9. Dezember 2003)

. . . ich bin leisöööö


----------



## Ursen (10. Dezember 2003)

Judihui, am Montag gekauft. Allerdings noch nicht gefahren!!!
Was hält Ihr davon? Alles Ultegra, Carbon-Gabel und Hinterbau, Gipiemme 024 Laufräder und das im Ausverkauf für 1000 Euro!

Gruss
Urs


----------



## Ursen (10. Dezember 2003)

Jetzt noch das Bild:


----------



## :mr:80%: (10. Dezember 2003)

...sieht gut aus-was ist das für ein rahmen?
danke und gruss

tobias.


----------



## Ursen (10. Dezember 2003)

Das Modell nennt sich RACER, ist wohl eine Eigenmarke von www.athleticum.com 

Gruss
Urs


----------



## :mr:80%: (10. Dezember 2003)

...sehr schick. wenn du gute erfahrungen damit machst, könntest du es ja mal bei den "einsteiger-was-soll-ich-für-ein-rad-kaufen-hilfe?" 
-tips unterbringen-für den preis ja wirklich mehr als gut ausgestattet


----------



## *JO* (10. Dezember 2003)

der lenker ?? was is das ???
mfg JO


----------



## JoeCool (10. Dezember 2003)

Hier ist mal was für Eure strapazierten Augen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (10. Dezember 2003)

Jetzt ist mein Neues auch fast fertig. Corima-Aufkleber werden noch vereinheitlicht und Vorbau/Spacer-Höhe wird sich auch noch nach Testfahrten ändern. Außerdem sind noch ein paar Cannondale-Bremsen montiert die aber noch gegen CAT oder AX getauscht werden. Solange hat mir mein Händler die Can. zur Verfügung gestellt. Gewicht im Moment mit Triple Ti Pedalen 6,7kg. bei Rahmenhöhe 59cm
Mit den anderen Bremse wird es nochmal ca. 150gr. leichter. Und wenn dann wieder mal was übrig ist, kommen noch ein paar Power Arms dran.

Ciao Marcus


----------



## br4bus (10. Dezember 2003)

@JoeCool
Was sind das für Laufräder?


----------



## JoeCool (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von br4bus _
> *@JoeCool
> Was sind das für Laufräder? *




Ach, das sind nur meine uralten FIR Felgen mit schwarzen Competition und Dura Ace-Naben...aber halten jetzt schon 4 o. 5 Jahre ohne nachzuzentrieren. Sind echt nicht kleinzukriegen, obwohl die Felgen nur 400 g wiegen. Gibts aber leider nicht mehr (FIR SC 150).


----------



## Kunibert (10. Dezember 2003)

... nettes Stork; aber schnell runter mit den Spacern...


----------



## TimoWr (10. Dezember 2003)

Marcus, 

Thats a great machine. Can you give some more details? I am especially curious which bar, stem and seatpost (lenker, vorbau und sattelstütze  ) you used on that bike.

Regards,
Timo


----------



## *JO* (10. Dezember 2003)

@JoeCool
ich find dein Speci schön han ne Schfäche für Speci vin über rennrad über epic P1 2 3 bis Big Hit alles schön was die Bauen


----------



## JoeCool (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von *JO* _
> *@JoeCool
> ich find dein Speci schön han ne Schfäche für Speci vin über rennrad über epic P1 2 3 bis Big Hit alles schön was die Bauen *




Hast du schon mal die Speci-Rennräder für 2004 gesehen ?
Es graust einen... 

Ich bin auch ein echter Fan der Marke, aber im Rennradbereich gehts meiner Meinung nach jedes Jahr weiter runter mit der Optik...von dem Tarmac bin ich ja immer noch geschockt. Von der sinnlosen Materialmischung ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## *JO* (11. Dezember 2003)

hm . . . .ne hab ich noch net muss mla gugge wie die ausehen
mfg JO


----------



## br4bus (11. Dezember 2003)

@JoeCool

Was hat dein Speci. für eine Ausstattung? Was wiegt das ungefähr?

Hoffe die Fragen sind nicht zu persönlich .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeCool (11. Dezember 2003)

Zum Gewicht: Ist nicht sooo leicht, wie es eigentlich sein sollte...weiß auch nicht, wie das alle machen. 

So ca. 7,8 kg nach Personenwaage.

Dran habe ich 

-Dura Ace 9fach (komplett bis auf Bremsen, das sind noch die von der DA 8fach Gruppe)

-Lenker 3ttt Prima 220

-Vorbau Ritchey WCS

-Steuersatz Ritchey Scuzzy Pro

-Laufräder s. o.

-Pedale Time Equipe Ti

-Reifen Clement Tourmalet

-S-Works-Sattel

-Stütze Dura Ace

Etwas leichter wirds noch mit den neuen Laufrädern. Aber nicht viel. Und ich habe 'ne schwere 14-25 Kasette drauf...


----------



## mtbmarcus (11. Dezember 2003)

@TimoWr

Lenker: Schmolke
Vorbau:Syntace F99
Sattelstütze: Shannon Carbon

Ciao Marcus


----------



## schmanto (11. Dezember 2003)

hier mein ganzer stolz: 
cannondale r600 double mit caad5 rahmen.
der vorbau is mitlerweile schon gedreht.


----------



## der alte ron (12. Dezember 2003)

Warum wird die alte welt so wenig hochgehalten ?


----------



## Fettkloß (12. Dezember 2003)

@ alter ron

das frag ich mich auch  

aber die spacerhersteller haben bestimmt ein bomben geschäftsjahr hinter sich


----------



## Dr.Dos (12. Dezember 2003)

> _John Mason:_
> *so hier mein 2.*


Und jetzt tierisch trainieren und im Frühjahr die 7kg GiantColnagoStorck Fraktion aus den Edellatschen fahren. Gib alles!


P.S. Mein erstes Rennrad entstand genau so (und ich war 13). Mein zweites war dann schon aus Columbus Aelle mit Shimano 105/600/Ur-Look Mix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (12. Dezember 2003)

Dr. Dos meinte auch, du sollst uns alle durch körperliche Überlegenheit in den Berg stampfen - nicht durch teure Räder zusammenbasteln.


----------



## Dr.Dos (13. Dezember 2003)

Exakt. War aufmunternd gemeint, hab mal meine Räder entfernt


----------



## Kickstart (13. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von schmanto _
> *hier mein ganzer stolz:
> cannondale r600 double mit caad5 rahmen.
> der vorbau is mitlerweile schon gedreht. *



Das hatt ich auch mal im Auge - ist der Beweis, das Stangenware auch ganz schön sein kann...  
Bloß die Ausstattung ist nich so doll gewesen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## TimoWr (13. Dezember 2003)

Thanks Marcus!


----------



## Gordobar (14. Dezember 2003)

Hier mal wieder ein Klassiker. Ein Daccordi von 1993 mit 
Columbus SLX Rohren. Anbauteile: Ultegra, Chorus....


----------



## white-shark (15. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin neu hier und freue mich auf Eure Statements. Wenn Ihr mein Beitrag zum Rad des Jahres sehen wollt, müsst Ihr nur in die Rubrik Bikemarkt gehen. Ihr werdet schon sehen, was ich damit meine:"Ein Leckerbissen für alle".


----------



## der alte ron (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gordobar _
> *Hier mal wieder ein Klassiker. Ein Daccordi von 1993 mit
> Columbus SLX Rohren. Anbauteile: Ultegra, Chorus.... *



Richtig schön , aber ich finde die shimano hebel passen nicht dazu . Nicht weil es shimano ist , sonndern weil sie zu wuchtig für diesen rahmen sind , wie auch die kurbeln . Trotzdem schönes rad .


----------



## Gordobar (17. Dezember 2003)

Danke für die Komplimente    
Alle Teile sind aber aus der Zeit. Nur der Lenker 
ist neu.


----------



## manic (22. Dezember 2003)

Derzeit aber mit Nucleons und Campa Record. 

Ach ja, ich weiss... die Farbe....


----------



## aliinbali (23. Dezember 2003)

> Ach ja, ich weiss... die Farbe....



...sehr geil  
welcher farbton ist es  
schöne feiertage
ali


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #easy# (23. Dezember 2003)

hi,

bin gerade im Aufbau oder muß es schon in das Classic-Forum???

easy


----------



## #easy# (23. Dezember 2003)

und das


----------



## #easy# (23. Dezember 2003)

und das .........


----------



## carbono (28. Dezember 2003)

moin 
meine baustelle


----------



## toke (28. Dezember 2003)

mein neuer Renner:


----------



## Randolph W. (2. Januar 2004)

Titan


----------



## der alte ron (3. Januar 2004)

Wasn für eins ?


----------



## Randolph W. (3. Januar 2004)

Die Marke nennt sich "Inchuan", verkauft hier bei mir in der Ecke ein Händler als seine Eigenmarke (die Rahmen kommen aus Taiwan). Den Rahmen hab´ ich mir Feb.´03 geholt, ist also noch nicht mal 1 Jahr alt und steht ab nächster Woche zum Verkauf (weil dann hoffentlich mein neues Bike aufschlägt-ja ich weiß, man braucht nicht jede Saison ein neues Rad, ich will´s aber nun mal so!)

An dieser Stelle: Wer sich für den Rahmen (inkl. der Mizuno-Vollkarbongabel, einer Karbonsattelstütze und dem Steuersatz) interessiert, kann mich ja mal anmailen!

Viel Spaß beim G1 trainieren!


----------



## optimo (4. Januar 2004)

hallo freunden hier ist mein pferd ( 6.85 kilo )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von optimo _
> *hallo freunden hier ist mein pferd ( 6.85 kilo ) *



11-21 und ein Flaschenhalter...

Die Referenz bleibt wohl Michaels Principia (Principias Principia). Das ist nicht nur leicht sondern man kann auch mit fahren...


----------



## HeikoP (4. Januar 2004)

Hier ist mal meins.
Bildqualität ist zu entschuldigen.

Gruss
Heiko


----------



## Dr.Dos (4. Januar 2004)

> _Big Ring Rune:_
> *11-21 und ein Flaschenhalter...*


Für ein C. find ich's recht schick.




> *Die Referenz bleibt wohl Michaels Principia (Principias Principia). Das ist nicht nur leicht sondern man kann auch mit fahren... *


Dafür sollte der Herr Leichtbauer auch stets einen Ersatzreifen einstecken, wenn er sich mehr als 70km Luftlinie von zuhause entfernt. Glück auf jedenfalls mit der Tufo Reparatur Grütze 



bitte nich' zu feste hauen


----------



## Fettkloß (4. Januar 2004)

> 11-21 und ein Flaschenhalter...



?????? was ist an 11 - 21 nicht fahrbar ???
Flaschenhalter + 20gr - is auch nicht das problem !

ich finde man betrachte es mal unter dem aspekt das es KEIN zwergenrahmen ist und keine labbrigen plasticräder hat!!!!


----------



## Rune Roxx (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Fettkloß _
> *
> 
> ?????? was ist an 11 - 21 nicht fahrbar ???
> ...



11-21 ist eine wunderbare Übersetzung für GA-Training (aber auch das nur für sehr gute Fahrer) - GA-Training ist wiederum mit nur einem Flaschenhalter... komisch. Das hatte mich gestört. Nicht die 100 zusätzlichen Gramm durch eine andere Kassette / zwei Flaschenhalter.



> ich finde man betrachte es mal unter dem aspekt das es KEIN zwergenrahmen ist und keine labbrigen plasticräder hat!!!!



Ich glaube, das Forum weiß langsam, dass deine Meinung über Ästethik bei Rädern vom durchschnittlichen Standpunkt des Boards im Allgemeinen und meiner Ansicht im Besonderen abweicht.


----------



## :mr:80%: (4. Januar 2004)

...hey, ball flach halten. geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden...und beide räder sind zum fahren.

meiner meinung nach macht es keinen sinn, diese ewige shim-campa dikussion auf italiener, japaner und amis auszuweiten-das ganze ist doch sinnlos.
über qualität von schweissnäten und cfk-laminate kann man diskutieren, ob jetzt ein ami oder italiener besser ist-nicht. ebenso versuche ich andere leute nicht davon zu überzeugen, das mir mein saab besser gefällt als ein vw...

drandenken: jungs, ihr spielt im selben team! 


_wollte ich nur mal sagen...und niemanden zu nahe treten!_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Dos (4. Januar 2004)

Der zehntausendkilometer Mann und ich sind ja auch dann und wann Freunde klarer Worte, aber der Teilnehmer etwas weiter oben vergreift sich permanent im Ton.


----------



## :mr:80%: (4. Januar 2004)

war ja keine kritik, aber man fragt sich halt manchmal: was soll eigentlich damit bezweckt werden? ich finde es ja auch ok, die anderen von den vorteilen "seines" rades zu überzeugen, aber diese ewige angreiferei doch etwas anstrengend...


----------



## Manitou (5. Januar 2004)

Ganz ruhig!!! Bitte schön nett zu einandern sein!! Möchte doch nicht unser schönstes Thema schliessen müssen!!!

Das CD von optimo sieht doch gut aus und wenn es die Laufräder von Principias Principia  hätte, wäre es sogar noch leichter!!! 


Manitou


----------



## Principia (5. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von :mr:80%: _
> *.... aber diese ewige angreiferei doch etwas anstrengend... *



stimmt....aktuell 6900 gramm und weiter fallend  dank manitous vollcarbon mizuno


----------



## Rune Roxx (5. Januar 2004)

@Principia:
6900g... mit Reparatur-Schleim!?


----------



## Principia (5. Januar 2004)

ohne 
hab mal einen satz neue tufos aufgezogen.....


----------



## Dr.Dos (5. Januar 2004)

Herr Obergewichtsmotz, was sagt denn so Ihre Personenwaage über Weihnachten?


----------



## Principia (5. Januar 2004)

@signora dottore
aumento di peso


----------



## Rune Roxx (5. Januar 2004)

oder mal deine Signatur zu zitieren:

"there can be no triumph without loss"


----------



## Manitou (5. Januar 2004)

> Herr Obergewichtsmotz, was sagt denn so Ihre Personenwaage über Weihnachten?



Bie mir sieht es glaube ich nicht besser aus!!!


Manitou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cool-2 (5. Januar 2004)

Hi,
aus alt mach neu. Zum Eingewöhnen für die neue Saison. 

Cool-2


----------



## *JO* (5. Januar 2004)

ich will niemand beleidigen ECHT NICH !
aber was is daran neu ?
mfg JO


----------



## cluso (6. Januar 2004)

Mein Renner 


Bild ist nicht mehr aktuell.
Hmm, da fällt mir ein, muß mal wieder Bilder machen.

Und das ist der weltschönste Radständer (Magnolienbaum) 


Gruß


----------



## benobikes (6. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

nun möchte ich Euch auch mal meinen 7 Kg Renner zeigen, Ausgestattet mit Campa Chorus 2004, FSA Carbon Kurbel und Mavic Ksyrium, einfach genial ( fährt fast von alleine, ha,ha,ha ) 

ciao benobikes


----------



## Dr.Dos (6. Januar 2004)

Entweder lädtst Du das Bild über die Forumssoftware auf, oder auf einen Webserver Deiner Wahl und verlinkst entsprechend.

Niemand hier kann auf Deine Festplatte sehen, aber so zumindest Deinen Namen herausbekommen, *Bernd*!


----------



## :mr:80%: (6. Januar 2004)

...oooch, man könnte noch viel mehr rausbekommen  , nee jetzt mal ohne quatsch, hier steht wies geht!


----------



## Lowrider (10. Januar 2004)

grad fertig geworden, das "neue" Rennrad von meinem Bruder.

Scapin GP (RS-Series) mit Gabel aus Stahl
Shimano DuraAce, Ultegra,105 Mix
Campa Titan Stütze und Chorus Steuersatz
SLX TransAm Sattel
Radsatz Mavic Cosmos

8,6Kg mit Pedale wie auf Bild


----------



## Lowrider (10. Januar 2004)

pic 2


----------



## odelay (10. Januar 2004)

gefällt mir wirklich sehr, das Scapin Glückwunsch !

der Vorbau wirkt noch etwas grobschlächtig gegenüber dem ansonsten zarten Geröhr

was ist das an der rechten Sitzstrebe in Höhe der Bremse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carbono (10. Januar 2004)

@odelay
Sieht aus wie ne Befestigung für ne Lampe.

Gruß
Felix


----------



## Lowrider (13. Januar 2004)

Hier ein Schnäppchen Velo    Neu seit letzten Donnerstag in meinem Besitz  

@odelay
Danke für die Blumen   wie Carbono schreibt, ist dies eine Lampenhalterung.


----------



## :mr:80%: (13. Januar 2004)

...was für den winter. soll leicht werden -natürlich nicht mit den rädern-


----------



## Duffy Duck (14. Januar 2004)

was machste denn dann mit den rädern ???


----------



## :mr:80%: (14. Januar 2004)

steffen heinze schrieb:
			
		

> was machste denn dann mit den rädern ???



wieder in die ecke stellen  
das vordere wird ein leichtbauprojekt, bei dem mir aber noch die vr-nabe, sattel, innenlager und speichen fehlen...wie gesagt meine wintebastelbude.


----------



## XTR (28. Januar 2004)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burxxx (28. Januar 2004)

@ XTR:

..was wiegt das gute stück??

(heisses Eisen!!!  )


----------



## XTR (28. Januar 2004)

Hab leider keine passende waage, aber wenn man von allen teilen die Herstellerangaben zusammenzählt kommt man auf 7,3 kg


----------



## Marathori (2. Februar 2004)

Hurra, nun kann ich endlich mitmachen. Hier meine Neuerwerbung. Ich hoffe das ich mich nun zu den RR-Bikern zählen darf:


----------



## *JO* (2. Februar 2004)

schoenes ding


----------



## tvaellen (2. Februar 2004)

Marathori schrieb:
			
		

> Hurra, nun kann ich endlich mitmachen. Hier meine Neuerwerbung. Ich hoffe das ich mich nun zu den RR-Bikern zählen darf:



Klar, willkommen im Club. Ferner wirst du gleich zusätzlich Mitglied der "Pinarello-Fraktion"  

Schreib mal ein wenig was zu deinem Renner.
Ebay Kauf ? 
Columbus SLX Rohre oder andere ?
Welche Gruppe ? Die Kurbel sieht stark nach älterer Campa Record aus.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Marathori (2. Februar 2004)

Prima, da freu ich mich über die Auszeichnung mit der "Pinarello-Fraktion". Ich hatte schon Angst, das der Besitz eines RR noch nicht zur Zugehörigkeit bei den RR-Bikern ausreicht  .

Ich hab erst ca. 50 km hinter mir. 

 @tvaellen:

- ja es ist ein eBay-Kauf, ich muß zu meiner Schande gestehen, daß ich im Moment des Kaufens keinen Blassen hatte, was ein "Pinarello" ist. Ich hab nur nach Bremshebelschaltung, Rahmenhöhe und meinen bescheidenen Mittel gesucht.

- insofern hab ich auch keinen Blassen, was "Columbus SLX Rohre" klärt mich bitte auf, das kann ja nicht immer so bleiben.

- die nächste Enttäuschung zur Gruppe: an dem Rad haben sich alle verewigt:
Schaltung Campagnollo Mirage 9-fach
Umwerfer Shimaho 600
Bremsen Mirage
Naben Shimano 105
Kettenblätter: Suntours

Ich hoffe ich hab jetzt nichts durcheinander gebracht. 
Ich freu mich auch über jeden Hinweis, was ich nach Eurer Meinung ändern sollte, ehe mich auf der Straße zum Ei mache  .

Gruß
Marathori

Bin bisher fast nur gelaufen, aber kann ja noch werden.


----------



## Fettkloß (2. Februar 2004)

entweder mach ich was falsch oder meine waage spinnt .
wenn man hier so liest , z.b. von xtr , sein principia 7,3kg - einfach mal so .

ich quäl mich ab - hau nen haufen kohle raus und hab mühe unter 6,7kg zu kommen . selbst mein titanbock hat leichtere parts dran als das principia und ist fast genau so schwer !!!!!

ich mach das rad noch fertig und dann kann mich das leichtgebaue mal kreuzweise !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marathori (2. Februar 2004)

Da bin ich ja froh, ich komm spielend auf 10,4 kg.

Dja entweder man hat's oder eben nicht


----------



## tvaellen (2. Februar 2004)

Pinarello = die Marke der Sieger bei der Tour 

bis ein gewisser Lance Armstrong kam 

Indurain, Riis udn Ulle haben ihre TdF Siege auf Pinarello Rädern errungen. Team Telekom fuhr bis zum 31.12.03 auf Rädern dieser Marke (somit auch Vinokurow bei seinem letztjährigen 3. Platz). Hinzu kommen eine riesige Anzahl von Sprintsiegen durch Zabel und zuletzt Petacchi. 
Leider in letzter Zeit (wie fast alle Italiener) etwas auf dem absteigenden Ast.
http://www.pinarello.com bzw. http://www.pinarello.de

Columbus SLX war -neben Reynolds 753- bis zum Aufkommen von Alu-RR das beste Stahlrohr auf dem Markt. In der Regel findet sich auf dem Sitzrohr ein "Babberl", auf dem der verwendete Rohrsatz steht.

Der Campa/Shimano/Suntours Mischmasch ist natürlich nicht der Hit 
Ob man sich damit "auf der Straße zum Ei macht", ist m.E. sekundär. Ich vermute, dass dich -wenn du mehr km gefahren bist- in erster Linie das mangelhafte Zusammenspiel der Komponenten stören wird. Ich würde erst einmal mit dem RR fahren und dann überlegen, was du mittelfristig ändern willst. 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Marathori (2. Februar 2004)

He Danke für den schnellen Kurs. Da werde ich ja immer ehrfürchtiger vor dem Teil.

Ansonsten werde ich mal schnell nach dem Babberl schauen und morgen Bericht erstatten.

Bis dahin

Euer Marathori


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Dos (2. Februar 2004)

Tvaellen:

Columbus SLX war lediglich eine Erweiterung von SL mit Helix-förmigen Rippen im Bereich der konifizierten Endstücke. Die Legierung entsprach dem Rohrsatz SL und war in Festigkeit und Wandstärken vergleichbar mit Reynolds 531 (meist 0,9/0,6 mm Wandstärken, als 531 Professional 0,8/0,5 mm).

Reynolds 753 hatte kein Äquivalent bei Columbus. Die Wandstärken betrugen standardmäßig 0,8 oder 0,7/0,4 mm. Verarbeitung nur mit Silberlot durch entsprechend bei Reynolds fortgebildete Rahmenbauer.

Ich habe mal ein Raleigh Team 753 besessen - ich sag mal _etwas_ schwierig zu beherschen über 60 km/h. Mein Peugeot 531 Prof. wird immer noch von meiner Freundin gefahren, die hat aber bisher nix jenseits von 50 Sachen kennen gelernt


----------



## tvaellen (2. Februar 2004)

@ Dr. Dos
Thanks; wieder was dazu gelernt 

Mein Daccordi Stahlrenner ist aus SLX Rohren gefertigt.
Im Gegensatz zu dem, was die "Tour" propagiert (große und schwere Fahrer dürfen keine "weichen Stahlrahmen" fahren), hatte ich trotz meiner ~85 kilo auch bei Tempo 80 Abfahrten bislang keine Probleme mit übermäßigem Lenkerflattern. Freihändig fahre ich bei solchen Geschwindigkeiten eh´ nicht.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## odelay (2. Februar 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Columbus SLX war lediglich eine Erweiterung von SL mit Helix-förmigen Rippen im Bereich der konifizierten Endstücke.



bist Du dir echt sicher?
innenliegende Spiralverstärkung hat der Columbus-TSX-Rohrsatz
ich bin mir da wirklich sicher:
der Sticker auf meinem Rahmen sagt TSX und die Rippen habe ich vor dem Zusammenbau ertasten können


----------



## Dr.Dos (2. Februar 2004)

Habe recht schnell das hier über Google gefunden, da ich meine alten Prospekte (ab etwa '85) bereits vor langer Zeit entsorgt habe:

http://www.bullteksports.com/catalog/tubing_glossary.htm

Zitat:
SLX Chrome Molybdenum - Cyclex Five helix ribs in the butted sections of the main tubes produce framesets with greater rigidity and resistance to fatigue


PS: was ja den Namen 'TSX' als Evolutionsstufe erklären würde


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (2. Februar 2004)

so, ich au mal wieder...diesmal mein eigenes 
soll nix tolles werdn, einfach um n bissle zu trainieren und spaß zu habn
brauch noch n ital. innenlager für die rsx kurbln und halt noch so kleinigkeiten 
aber das beste...hab eigentlich alles umsonst bekommn *g*

aso...soll n single speeder werdn, mal guckn wie sich das auf der straße macht


----------



## tvaellen (2. Februar 2004)

Marius schrieb:
			
		

> aso...soll n single speeder werdn, mal guckn wie sich das auf der straße macht


Dann aber bitte richtig. Mit Starrnabe, ohne Freilauf


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (2. Februar 2004)

tvaellen schrieb:
			
		

> Dann aber bitte richtig. Mit Starrnabe, ohne Freilauf



naja wenn ich n bahnrad will...könnt sicher an eins rannkommn

aber ich hab halt grad kein schaltwerk und bin ss vom streetn/dirtn gewöhnt, macht für mich au mehr sinn so zu trainieren...


----------



## Marathori (3. Februar 2004)

Guten Morgen zusammen: 

Falls es noch jemanden interessiert, mein Rahmen hat "arché CMn"-Rohre. Jedenfalls hab ich nichts gefunden, was nach SLX oder ähnlich aussieht. 

Im übrigen, kann man aus dem Typ "Cadore" ableiten, wie alt der Rahmen in etwa ist oder hat vielleicht jemand noch alte Prospekte aus dieser Zeit. Außerdem würde mich auch die "Shimano-600" Gruppe interessieren. Bis wann wurde die gebaut und wo findet man Details. 

Schon mal vorab vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.
Gruss
Marathori


----------



## XTR (3. Februar 2004)

> Original geschrieben von Fettkloß:
> entweder mach ich was falsch oder meine waage spinnt .
> wenn man hier so liest , z.b. von xtr , sein principia 7,3kg - einfach mal so



Is ja wie gesagt nur die Summe der Herstellerangaben, wird in echt wohl schon bisschen schwerer sein,z.b is mein rahmen ja nen 59er und Principia hat das Gewicht für nen 56er angegeben.... Außerdem stimmt "einfach mal so" ja nun auch wieder nicht, is ja nicht so, dass ich nicht aufs gewicht geachtet hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (4. Februar 2004)

@xtr
wenn du die möglichkeit hast wiegs mal - bitte mit pedalen computer 
flaschenhaltern usw. - also so wie du es fahren wirst .

ich könnte meins auch noch leichter machen - ich sag mal ca.200gr . aber sattel & pedalen bleiben dran obwohl die nicht superleicht sind . Vorbau muss ich mich nochmal umschauen - syntace gefällt mir optisch super - gibts aber nur mit 6° und ich kanns überhaut nicht ausstehen wenn der richtung himmel zeigt


----------



## XTR (4. Februar 2004)

Ja ich werd mir wohl bei ebay ne waage holen, da gibts ja bis 10 kg waagen für 20 . 
Alsobei der Zusammenrechnung sind die Pedale und die Flaschenhalter dabei, der Computer allerdings nicht.
Den Vorbau find ich super, aber ist natürlich geschmacksache...


----------



## Principia (7. Februar 2004)

ne motivationshilfe


----------



## XTR (7. Februar 2004)

So habs jetzt also gewogen und es wiegt tatsächlich nen bisschen mehr, nämlich 7,5 kg.

Hübsche aheadkappe, wo haste denn die her??


----------



## JoeCool (15. Februar 2004)

Hier mein Regen- und Rollenrad...geht gleich wieder auf Achse !


----------



## Cook (17. Februar 2004)

der ersten Rennrad-Ausfahrt dieses Jahr zeige ich euch mal mein Breezer-Kinder-Rennrad 51cm "Sloping"  
Ich hoffe, es klappt....
EDIT: S'wird irgendwie net grösser, schaut einfach in der Fotogalerie nach, da klappts dann.
Grüßle
Cook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## disc_ffm (17. Februar 2004)

Hi,
bin neu hier im Forum, beobachtete dies aber schon länger. Bis zum letzten Jahr im Sommer bin ich nur MTB gefahren, war dann aber in Italien (Ligurien) und habe mit dort ein Rennrad geliehen - süchtig  !
So habe ich also mit meinen begrenzten studentischen Mitteln über den Winter ein RR aufgebaut. Bin selbst recht zufrieden, nur das Gewicht von genau 10kg (incl. Flaschenhalter, Pedale, etc.) ist leider etwas hoch, liegt wohl am Rahmen (das billigste am guten Stück  ).


----------



## enweh (17. Februar 2004)

Kannst ja den einen Flaschanhalter noch durch eine Carbonvariante ersetzen, damit liegst du dann auch sicher schon im einstelligen Kilobereich.  
Aber Spass beiseite, ein hübsches Rad :]


----------



## Sahnie (17. Februar 2004)

Hi Disc, den Rahmen habe ich mir auch gerade ersteigert. Kannst mir mal sagen was die Kiste für nen Sattelstützdurchmesser hat und ob die Gewinde nachgeschnitten waren. Und sonst so was wie Gewicht etc. Lieferung dauert noch etwas.

Dank im Voraus


----------



## disc_ffm (17. Februar 2004)

@ enweh: bin eh nicht so der Gewichtsfanatiker, was nützen mir 100 gesparte Gramm am Renner, wenn das eigene Körpergewicht ein vielfaches davon am Tag variiert. Lieber selbst 5 Kilo abnehmen als mit Müh, Not und nen Haufen Kohle 500g am RR sparen.

@ sahnie: Der Rahmen ist mit ca. 2kg (61cm) recht schwer, aber sauber verarbeitet und hat ein absolut zufriedenstellendes Fahrverhalten. Habe bisher keinerlei Probleme gehabt, weder am Berg noch beim Sprint. Die Sattelklemme ist etwas exotisch: 27.2mm. Passte zum Glück exakt mit meiner Sattelstütze vom MTB  !
Bestellt hatte ich den Rahmen bei Fabial, war auch top verpackt und sehr schnell geliefert, und das versandkostenfrei  !

achja: das Gewinde war geschnitten, allerdings leicht mit dem lack zugesetzt. Mit etwas Geduld und Fingerspitzengefühl (keine Gewalt!) lässt sich das Tretlager dennoch gut einbauen. Zumindenst war es bei mir so!


----------



## Sahnie (17. Februar 2004)

Das ging aber flott. 27,2 habe ich auch noch rumfliegen. Wieder Geld gespart.

Aber zum Rad: Sieht geil aus. Freu mich schon auf die Frickelei an meinem.


----------



## *JO* (17. Februar 2004)

disc_ffm schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> bin neu hier im Forum, beobachtete dies aber schon länger. Bis zum letzten Jahr im Sommer bin ich nur MTB gefahren, war dann aber in Italien (Ligurien) und habe mit dort ein Rennrad geliehen - süchtig  !
> So habe ich also mit meinen begrenzten studentischen Mitteln über den Winter ein RR aufgebaut. Bin selbst recht zufrieden, nur das Gewicht von genau 10kg (incl. Flaschenhalter, Pedale, etc.) ist leider etwas hoch, liegt wohl am Rahmen (das billigste am guten Stück  ).


schönes ding mal shen ob dich hier mal rumfahren sehe   
mfg JO


----------



## amazombi (18. Februar 2004)

hier meins, gewicht mittlerweile nach wechsel auf campa rekord fahrfertig (mit tacho und flaschenhalter) 6,19kg, wird pro jahr um 10 000km gefahren, also kein vitrinen-bastel-müll.


----------



## enweh (18. Februar 2004)

hmmm .....nix zu sehen


----------



## Nobbi64 (19. Februar 2004)

Hey,

wer lange sucht hat auch mal Glück!!!
seit gestern steht es im Keller


Gruß Nobbi


----------



## :mr:80%: (19. Februar 2004)

schönes ding...das rock`t....  
viel spass damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amazombi (20. Februar 2004)

hier meins, gewicht aktuell 6,19kg fahrfertig, also mit tacho und flaschenhalter. hoffe demnächst mit neuer kurbel die 6 zu knacken.
wird in der form etwa 10 000 pro jahr gefahren.


----------



## Dr.Dos (20. Februar 2004)

Eine Briefmarke im Photoshop Format ..


----------



## flecki (20. Februar 2004)

Also das 6.19kg Trek würde ich auch gerne sehen, leider kann ich es bei mir nicht öffnen, kann das mal jemand so reinstellen ,das es jeder sieht.

Danke,
 Mike


----------



## mikeonbike (20. Februar 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Briefmarke im Photoshop Format ..



...ich glaube, die farbe ist schwarz...


----------



## amazombi (20. Februar 2004)

jo, die farbe ist schwarz. ist auch die farbe des loches was ich (nur?) im bezug auf elektronische datenverarbeitung gelegentlich in meinem zentralnervensystem vermute. also nochmal:




hoffe das funzt. wenn nicht bin ich halt wirklich zu blöd.

edit: ufffff, gottseidank, es besteht noch hoffnung (für mich und mein zentralnervensystem.


----------



## Cromm (21. Februar 2004)

MEINS! Seit gestern komplett.
Rahmen/Gabel - Look KG486 (2004)
Laufräder - Zipp 404 (2004)
Reifen - Conti Attack/Force
Gruppe - Campa Record Carbon (2003)
Sattelstütze - Look Carbon
Sattel - Selle Italia SLR
Vorbau - Time monolink Carbon


----------



## XTR (21. Februar 2004)

Sieht bombig aus, aber was haste denn dafür hingeblättert?


----------



## phiro (21. Februar 2004)

echt geiles Gerät   

der Preis ist sicher jenseits von gut und böse, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts   

kenn den Vorjahresrahmen schon von nem Kumpel, aber der 2004er sieht noch ne ganze Ecke geiler aus   

gruß


----------



## enweh (21. Februar 2004)

Allerdings ein sehr schöner, moderner Look-Rahmen und das ohne Sloping 

Lediglich die kleine Auswucherung am Ende des Sitzrohres ist gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Das Set an sich darf man aber getrost als Nonplusultra bezeichnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kack-furz-kack (21. Februar 2004)

Cromm schrieb:
			
		

> MEINS! Seit gestern komplett.
> Rahmen/Gabel - Look KG486 (2004)
> Laufräder - Zipp 404 (2004)
> Reifen - Conti Attack/Force
> ...



tja, bis dato hab ich gedacht ich würd mit meinem kynast im sommer die mädels anner eisdiele beiendrucken können, abba dein "fahrrad"....... hammer.... absolut mega geil. tauschen???
frage: welche lenkerbreite issn das? 44 cm oder 42 cm oder 40 cm oder noch was anderes?


----------



## Cromm (21. Februar 2004)

Tja, was hat's gekostet. Als ich den 2003'er Rahmen das erstemal sah war mir alles egal, Gehalt, Dispo, Kredit, Lebensversicherung auflösen, meine Ehe, scheiß drauf ich mußte es haben, egal wie (ca.  8.000,-). Ich hab Typen getroffen, die doppelt soviel Geld in das tunen von 15-20 Jahre alten Golf GTI's stecken (mit zweifelhaftem Ergebnis), danach kam ich mir eigentlich ganz harmlos vor.
Der Rahmen ist bei weitem nicht der leichteste Carbonrahmen auf dem Markt, aber er ist härter und steifer als ein Nashornschw...! Und ich (85-90kg) hab auf der Bahn schon ein paar "gesunde" Rahmen kaputt bekommen.
Lenkerbreite ist 44.


----------



## JosebaBeloki (21. Februar 2004)

Geiles Bike echt hammer, ich bleib zwar bei meiner Donna  aber was hasst du für die Zipp LR hingeblättert, ich will für meinen 2. LRS nämlich dicke Aerofelgen


----------



## Cromm (21. Februar 2004)

Die Zipp 404 kosteten ca  1.800,- (gab 'nen kleinen Rabatt beim Händler).


----------



## JosebaBeloki (21. Februar 2004)

Heilige Mutter! nicht schlecht, darf man fragen was das gute Stück stück wiegt kaum über 6,8kg oder?


----------



## gorbi73 (21. Februar 2004)

Alter!
Fährt man mit sowas auch? Wenn ja dann aber nur mit schussicheren Hosen oder? Wenn du dich damit mal flachlegst, also ich würd mir sowas von in den Arsch beißen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## :mr:80%: (21. Februar 2004)

Cromm schrieb:
			
		

> MEINS! Seit gestern komplett.
> Rahmen/Gabel - Look KG486 (2004)
> Laufräder - Zipp 404 (2004)
> Reifen - Conti Attack/Force
> ...




sehr schönes rad! das muss erstmal gesagt werden.
ich hab gerade gesehen, das du dich für clincher entschieden hast-wieso??
schöne grüsse

tobias.


----------



## Cromm (21. Februar 2004)

Wieso Clincher? Weil ich damit wirklich fahre - Gruß an gorbi73. Unterwegs Schlauchreifen wechseln ist doof. Aber allein schon wegen der Perfektion bin noch am suchen/sparen nach einem schönen und sehr leichten LR-Satz für schlauchreifen. Zipp 303 tubular 999g der Satz?
An gorbi73 - Ich MUß! damit fahren, egal was möglicherweise passieren könnte, denn wenn nicht hätte ich mir einfach 'nen Bild von dem Ding an die Wand hängen können. Wenn ich für das Geld nicht damit fahre bin ich ein noch größerer Narr als ohnehin schon.


----------



## amazombi (22. Februar 2004)

Cromm schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso Clincher? Weil ich damit wirklich fahre - Gruß an gorbi73. Unterwegs Schlauchreifen wechseln ist doof.
> 
> erfahrungsgemäß ist das (heute mit modernen reifen) nicht so das problem wie immer getan wird. fahre seit jahr und tag schlauchreifen, die pannenwahrscheinlichkeit ist niedriger als bei clinchern, durchschläge fallen ja komplett flach. kit selbst ist dauerelastisch, d.h. für unterwegs hast du halt einen reifen dabei, reißt den alten runter und schmeißt den neuen drauf, kleben brauchts nicht. bevor ich noch mal mit conti supersonic anfange nehme ich allemal einen tufo s3 lite oder ähnliches, das hält besser als die dinger. und wenn man auf nummer sicher gehen will gibt's halt einen etwas schwereren tufo hi composite carbon, der iss fast schußsicher und hält bei mir auf dem hinterrad knapp 8 000km, fahre ich auf meinen reynolds cirro carbon laufrädern das ganze jahr durch, auch im winter und im trainingslager. schlauchreifen sind viel besser als ihr ruf, mittlerweile setzt sich das in meinem umfeld sogar wieder bei den crossern durch, einfach weil's ohne angst vor durchschlägen mit wenig luftdruck gefahren werden kann.


----------



## bergwerkfee (22. Februar 2004)

Hi, seid gestern bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines RR, und auch noch selbst zusammen geschraubt. Der Rahmen war bei Storck eigentlich in matt bestellt, ist aber glänzend geliefert worden, ich finde aber, er sieht so sogar besser aus. Auch die Campa Bremsen sind entgegen der Bestellung in silber geliefert worden, auch die gefallen mir so besser. Die 2004 Carbonkurbel war noch nicht lieferbar, die werde ich mir im Laufe des Sommers anschaffen. Ansonsten finde ich es eigentlich recht gelungen, und ihr?


----------



## :mr:80%: (22. Februar 2004)

bergwerkfee schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, seid gestern bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines RR, und auch noch selbst zusammen geschraubt. Der Rahmen war bei Storck eigentlich in matt bestellt, ist aber glänzend geliefert worden, ich finde aber, er sieht so sogar besser aus. Auch die Campa Bremsen sind entgegen der Bestellung in silber geliefert worden, auch die gefallen mir so besser. Die 2004 Carbonkurbel war noch nicht lieferbar, die werde ich mir im Laufe des Sommers anschaffen. Ansonsten finde ich es eigentlich recht gelungen, und ihr?





...freut mich für dich...um etwas dazu sagen zu können, müsste man
es dann mal SEHEN können...

tobias.


----------



## bergwerkfee (22. Februar 2004)

also, zweiter Versuch


----------



## :mr:80%: (22. Februar 2004)

yeah, sehr schick. ich find auch nicht, das die kurbel stört...
viel spass damit...bist du schon gefahren?

tobias.


----------



## yeti-jens (23. Februar 2004)

Falls es noch nicht gesehen wurde.

 Gruß,

  yeti-jens


----------



## Manitou (23. Februar 2004)




----------



## Manitou (23. Februar 2004)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (23. Februar 2004)

ich glaube das rad hab ich am samstag unterwegs gesehen


----------



## Principia (23. Februar 2004)

ich glaube das rad hab ich am samstag unterwegs gesehen


----------



## Manitou (23. Februar 2004)

Hast du aber ein Glück!!! Sowas schönes sieht man nicht alle Tage!!


----------



## Dr.Dos (25. Februar 2004)

Wie jetzt?!? Werden rollende Pizzableche seit neuestem auch noch positiv bewertet? Skandal, sage ich! Skandal und Unverschämtheit!    
















SCNR


----------



## rocky-socks (25. Februar 2004)

so, nun hab ich mal mein trainingsrad aus´n winterschlaf geholt


----------



## *JO* (25. Februar 2004)

rocky-socks schrieb:
			
		

> so, nun hab ich mal mein trainingsrad aus´n winterschlaf geholt


wenn du des erst jetzt wieder ausm Winterschlaf gehohlt hast wirt das dieses jahr nix mit Rennen usw.   
mfg JO


----------



## Pueppchen (25. Februar 2004)

na gut, dann kommt meins auch hier rein:
ok, nicht unbedingt nen rennrad aber ich hoff, ihr lasst auch das zu 

Pueppchen


----------



## Pueppchen (25. Februar 2004)

nee, bin eher mann des handwerks: ne laubsäge, ne bisschen spachtel und nen pott farbe tats dann auch - musst ich nicht so'n neumodischen schnickschnack wie computer und software bedienen


----------



## :mr:80%: (26. Februar 2004)

Pueppchen schrieb:
			
		

> nee, bin eher mann des handwerks: ne laubsäge, ne bisschen spachtel und nen pott farbe tats dann auch - musst ich nicht so'n neumodischen schnickschnack wie computer und software bedienen





...gefällt mir sehr gut! wie geht denn der hobel so? bin mal mit
einem km 40 gefahren...und obwohl es mir etwas zu klein war
(gibt ja nur 52 und 56cm) ging das echt wie auf schienen...und
ganz schön schnell...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alan (26. Februar 2004)

Das Ding ist jedenfalls echt selten... Hab erst ein oder zwei live gesehen. Schick!

Saludos

D


----------



## Gazelle_AC (26. Februar 2004)

hallo zusammen

bin nur ein hobbyradler, aber ich finde mit dem rad kann man sich auch noch sehen lassen   
schon was älter aber wenns läuft, why not


gruß Gazelle_AC


----------



## TimoWr (26. Februar 2004)

"Gazelle", are those components from Mavic?


----------



## Gazelle_AC (26. Februar 2004)

@TimoWr

some components are from mavic, not all


----------



## TimoWr (27. Februar 2004)

Aha, thanks.


----------



## Kunibert (27. Februar 2004)

Pueppchen schrieb:
			
		

> na gut, dann kommt meins auch hier rein:
> ok, nicht unbedingt nen rennrad aber ich hoff, ihr lasst auch das zu
> 
> Pueppchen



... Fein! 
Den Trick mit der umgedrehten Race Face xy kannte ich auch noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armin-m (28. Februar 2004)

Hier mal mein "altes"...


----------



## Daywood (29. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
bin auch mal wieder hier und hab ein Bild von meinem Fishlips angehängt.
Kommt nächste Woche (hoffentlich) noch ein WCS-Lenker/Stütze sowie eine Mizuno-Vollcarbongabel dran. Mehr Details gibts auf meiner HP.

Gruß David


----------



## Carbon (29. Februar 2004)

Na wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige mit einem orangefarbenen Rad! Aber von dieser Marke habe ich noch nie was gehört(muss aber nichts heissen).....


----------



## Rune Roxx (29. Februar 2004)

Daywood schrieb:
			
		

> bin auch mal wieder hier und hab ein Bild von meinem Fishlips angehängt.



Du sollst auf deinem Teppich keine Bremsmanöver üben!


----------



## Daywood (29. Februar 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Du sollst auf deinem Teppich keine Bremsmanöver üben!



Ist auch mein Bett   

Das Rad ist Gelb (dachte ich zumindest bis jetzt, bin Rot-Grün blind.  )

Gruß David


----------



## Northern lite (29. Februar 2004)

Das nenne ich mal Gewichtstunig  
Wie fährt es sichdenn so ohne Pedale und ohne Kette????


----------



## Daywood (29. Februar 2004)

Northern lite schrieb:
			
		

> Das nenne ich mal Gewichtstunig
> Wie fährt es sichdenn so ohne Pedale und ohne Kette????



Ich dachte, das wär doch mal was neues  
Ne im Ernst, kommen noch Chorus ProFit Pedale und ne Kette dran(wahrscheinlich die Dura Ace mit nem Power Link).

Gruß David


----------



## Pueppchen (29. Februar 2004)

:mr:80%: schrieb:
			
		

> ...gefällt mir sehr gut! wie geht denn der hobel so? bin mal mit
> einem km 40 gefahren...und obwohl es mir etwas zu klein war
> (gibt ja nur 52 und 56cm) ging das echt wie auf schienen...und
> ganz schön schnell...



kommt drauf an, wer draufsitzt   
nee, im ernst, bin vorher nen cube in 26" gefahren und muss schon sagen, das kestrel geht echt gut. kann allerdings auch sein, das der dynamikgewinn rein emotional ist  



			
				Kunibert schrieb:
			
		

> ... Fein!
> Den Trick mit der umgedrehten Race Face xy kannte ich auch noch nicht



naja, ne fast forward von profile ist sauschwer und da ist doch die race face um einiges netter - alternative wär noch ne umgedrehte, gekröpfte moots


----------



## Principia (1. März 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt?!? Werden rollende Pizzableche seit neuestem auch noch positiv bewertet? Skandal, sage ich! Skandal und Unverschämtheit!
> SCNR




na bis auf die kreissäge....du weisst doch 
ist aber wirklich ein schönes rädchen...hab es mir vor ort angeschaut


----------



## petcash (1. März 2004)

Kunibert schrieb:
			
		

> ... Fein!
> Den Trick mit der umgedrehten Race Face xy kannte ich auch noch nicht



zum Radl:    
aber zum Trick mit der xy:     

petcash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (1. März 2004)

hier das trainingsgerät für den mallorca-urlaub im märz:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=3589&password=&sort=1&cat=535&page=1


----------



## *JO* (1. März 2004)

also bei mir wär edas ding schon RENNrad   
mfg JO


----------



## RobBj123 (15. März 2004)

So habe mein Rennrad etwas umgebaut für die neue Saison: Chorus 04 und Nucleons mit Schlauchreifen.


----------



## Manitou (16. März 2004)

Gefällt mir sehr gut!!!!   


Manitou


----------



## Randolph W. (17. März 2004)

So, hier mein RR für die Saison: Kocmo Titanrahmen mit 1120 Gramm, Campa Record ´04 (bis auf BB & Kurbel), Christoph König-Steuersatz,Campa Eurus-Laufräder,...7,0kg

Verkaufe übrigens meinen letzten Titan-RR-Rahmen, RH 47 (Slooping!), 1260 Gramm, inkl. Steuersatz und Mizuno-Vollcarbongabel, 1 Saison gefahren (6000km), NP  1600.- (Rechnung vom 24.1.2003) +  399.- Mizuno-Gabel.
Keine Rennen, keine Stürze, VB  1150.- 
Bei Interesse PM, kann dann auch reichlich Pics mailen!


----------



## cluso (17. März 2004)

So jetzt mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Schätzchen.






[/IMG]


----------



## Bateman (19. März 2004)

Hallo, konnte heute auch mein neues Rennrad abholen...

Rahmen: San Cineto Stahl ( only Steel is Real    )
Gruppe: Campa Chorus
Laufräder: Hügi und CXP 33
Sattel: Selle Storika
Vorbau und Lenker: 3t

nur die Sattelstütze wird noch getauscht in ne einfach silberne, die Shannon is geriffelt und eher etwas grau, und das passt nicht so finde ich...
Gewicht: scheiss egal...  

Bateman


----------



## Fettkloß (20. März 2004)

> So, hier mein RR für die Saison: Kocmo Titanrahmen mit 1120 Gramm, Campa Record ´04 (bis auf BB & Kurbel), Christoph König-Steuersatz,Campa Eurus-Laufräder,...7,0kg



wieder ein baumeister der locker auf 7kg kommt . hut ab wie manche das machen bleibt mir ein rätsel   


@ bateman - schönes rädchen   wie fährt sich der stroika ? bequem ??????


----------



## Bateman (20. März 2004)

@fettkloß
danke...also der Storika is bockhart...ich bin den normalen Flite gewohnt, ohne Gel oder so, und der Storika is zwar eiiges härter, aber ich muss sagen die ersten 2 Stunden darauf hatte ich überhaupt nicht das Gefühl dass irgendwas unangenehm wäre...
hat eine gute Form...ich waret aber mal die erste lange Ausfahrt ab bevor ich endgültig entscheide, ob er bleibt...aussehen tut er jedenfalls extrem Porno imho...

Bateman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carbono (22. März 2004)

tach

hier is ma mein neues rr.
sieht noch besser als auf den fotos.
heir ma ein paar daten :
campa record ergos
campa chorus kurbeln 
gepiemme tecno 924 laufräder
villiger davida rahmen 
shimano ultegra 9 fach schaltwerk
campa record sattelstütze

felix


----------



## Sahnie (22. März 2004)

Schönes Rad, habe mir den Rahmen auch geholt. Wurde zum Schluss ja für 50 Euro rausgehauen. Obwohl deiner ja mit Rekord und co. ja fast dekadent aufgebaut ist. Finde ich ja auch irgenwie witzig wenn die Sattelstütze das doppelte vom Rahmen und Gabel kostet.


----------



## carbono (22. März 2004)

danke 

da ich noch schüler bin hab ich nicht so das ganz große geld
die meisten sachen wie die sattelstütze,bremsen usw sind von meienm alten rad.ich fang meisten klein an  wenn ich geld hab kauf ich mir bei ebay was besseres als ich hatte .so kommen man nach einer zeit super teile zusammen   
felix


----------



## flecki (25. März 2004)

trek 5500
Frame Trek oclv 5500
Navic Ksyrium ssc sl
Dura Ace 2004 
[imgl]http://members.aon.at/jpartner/trek_8.JPG[/imgl]


----------



## Principia (25. März 2004)

ein kleineres bild wäre auch nicht schlecht 
trotzdem sehr schönes rad....bis, ja bis natürlich auf die pizzascheibe


----------



## Manitou (25. März 2004)

wieso benutzt du Campa Zugführungen am Unterrohr????


Manitou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (25. März 2004)

gewischst ?


----------



## Floman (26. März 2004)

Hallo.........

Nachdem ich über Tage, ach was sag ich.........über monaten hier ohne was zu sagen jeden tag mich über tolle Räder freue, möchte ich euch einmal meins präsentieren. Da ich nun eine Digicam besitze, ist dies auch nicht mehr so aussichtslos   

Aber seid nicht so hart zu mir, wenn die bilder zu groß oder etc sind, denn es ist das "erste Mal" für mich .....  

so nun zu meinem schnuckeligen Asphaltzerschneider     
es ist vielleicht nicht das leichteste oder von den teilen her das tollste rad, aber es entstand über 3 Jahre hinweg........ich steckte immer ein wenig geld rein, dass ich über hatte, wenn man es so nennen kann. manchmal kontinuierlich über monate hinweg, manchmal auch gar nicht...bin halt noch schüler......die teile wurden immer besser, so trennte ich mich z.B. im Januar von meiner Stahlgabel und kaufte eine Carbongabel   
Ich denke,dass können mir auch andere von Euch bestätigen, die einmal ihr rad von einem "kleinen unscheinbaren Rad" in einen "stolzen Schwan" umgebaut haben.....--->
Es entsteht soooo eine große emotionale Bindung zu diesem Gerät....unfassbar  .... und wenn man mit solch einem Teil, dann auch noch im Duathlon/Triathlon-Bereich die Cracks beim Wettkampf hintersich lässt, ist es wie fliegen   

Zusammenfassung: ein selbstzusammengesuchtes Rad ist Psychodoping. Dies kann man nicht mit einem im Katalog gekauften erreichen......

so bis dann 
ich hoffe, dass wir uns noch öfters lesen


----------



## TimoWr (26. März 2004)

Floman schrieb:
			
		

> Zusammenfassung: ein selbst zusammen gesuchtes Rad ist Psychodoping. Dies kann man nicht mit einem im Katalog gekauften erreichen......


...Hear, hear!!! Absolutely one hundered percent true!

BTW, interesting bike with the spinaccis, modolo handles, etc. Is the shifting still good after all those years? 

Cheers,
Timo


----------



## phiro (26. März 2004)

@floman

solltest vielleicht das komische rote Werbeding am SLR abmachen, sieht etwas "komisch" aus

sonst, interessantes Rad


----------



## Reyk (26. März 2004)

Ich finde das Rad auch sehr interessant-
Sieht sehr filigran aus.
Was wiegt das Rad denn ???

Gruß
Reyk


----------



## Floman (27. März 2004)

@ TimoWr

sometimes it's a little bit rough, but you can say that the shifting is still ok.........

@ phiro

ja ich weiß.......müsste es eigentlich abmachen.......sieht aus wie ein geschmückter Weihnachtsbaum, aber ich mag doch Weihnachten so sehr  

@ Reyk

Deshalb mag ich mein Rad ja auch so, weil es durch die dünnen Rohre des Rahmens so filigran wirkt......
Mit diesen dicken oversized alurohren kann man mich jagen......deshalb nehm' ich das ein oder andere gramm  nicht so schwer.
Der Rahmen ist nunmal ein Stahlrahmen von der alten Sorte, aber dünne Alurahmen bekommt man ja nicht. Um wieder einen "dünnrohrigen" Rahmen zubekommen, müsste man ja gleich einen titanrahmen kaufen.
Und wie heißt es doch so schön: Steel is real.
Außerdem bin ich nicht gerade der Schwerste mit meinen 66 kg bei 1.84 m und so verliere ich bei Abfahrten nicht ganz so viel   ! 
Es wiegt 9 kg.


----------



## phiro (27. März 2004)

Floman schrieb:
			
		

> @ phiro
> 
> ja ich weiß.......müsste es eigentlich abmachen.......sieht aus wie ein geschmückter Weihnachtsbaum, aber ich mag doch Weihnachten so sehr



du musst ja nicht, ich hatte mich nur gewundert, weil ich noch nie jemanden mit diesem Teil hab rumfahren sehen, aber wems gefällt   

P.S. klappert das nicht irgendwie?

gruß


----------



## Floman (27. März 2004)

@ phiro das kommt auch noch ab! Keine Sorge  ! Der Sattel ist halt noch neu und deshalb hab ich das noch nicht abgemacht


----------



## Northern lite (31. März 2004)

So, seit 14 Tagen hab ich nun auch ein Rennrad.

Ist nicht wirklich was besonderes, sondern soll nur im Frühjahr zum Konditionbolzen sein.
Ich hab mich wegen des Top-Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis für das CicliB Fly (Kinesis Kinesium Rahmen) mit der Ultegraausstattung und den Ritchey Pro Laufrädern entschieden.

Da ich ansonsten hauptsächlich MTB fahre war dreifach für mich ein Muß, insbesondere da ich sicher auch ab und an mal ne Bergetappe im harz fahren will.
Gewicht hab ich noch nicht nachgewogen, müßten ohne Pedale 8,4 kg (Angabe auf der HP) und mit den Ritchey Pro-Pedalen 8,7 Kg sein.








Der Flaschenhalter wird noch gegen einen Tacx Tao getauscht und irgendwann kommen noch Nokons dran.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (31. März 2004)

Mein Trainingsrad:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carbon (31. März 2004)

@ Blauer Sauser:

Habe auf den Foto´s gesehen, dass du Campa Proton LR an deinem Cube hast. Wie sind die denn so im Alltagseinsatz?


----------



## kilrox (1. April 2004)

Hier mein goiles Teil!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (1. April 2004)

@Carbon

Bis jetzt schlagen sie sich ganz gut. Waren aber schon am Rad, wie ich es gekauft habe. Da ich aber vorher nie ein richtiges Rennrad besessen habe, kann ich dir keinen Vergleich liefern.

@kilrox

krasses Cockpit


----------



## phiro (1. April 2004)

Northern lite schrieb:
			
		

> Ist nicht wirklich was besonderes, sondern soll nur im Frühjahr zum Konditionbolzen sein.
> Ich hab mich wegen des Top-Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis für das CicliB Fly (Kinesis Kinesium Rahmen) mit der Ultegraausstattung und den Ritchey Pro Laufrädern entschieden.
> 
> Da ich ansonsten hauptsächlich MTB fahre war dreifach für mich ein Muß, insbesondere da ich sicher auch ab und an mal ne Bergetappe im harz fahren will.
> Gewicht hab ich noch nicht nachgewogen, müßten ohne Pedale 8,4 kg (Angabe auf der HP) und mit den Ritchey Pro-Pedalen 8,7 Kg sein.



naja, ist doch für ein Trainingsrad sehr ordentlich, sieht auch schick aus

wirste sicherlich nicht nur reine Trainingsrunden fahren, sondern auch ein paar Genussrunden 

wieviel hats denn gekostet (wenn das kein Geheimnis ist   )

das Gewicht wird sicherlich über 9kg sein, aber is beim RR eh nicht so wichtig ob nun 8 oder 9kg

aber die Aussage mit dem 3fach kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen   
du scheinst ja recht gut "im Saft" zu stehen, da brauchste sowas net mal für die Alpen geschweige denn für den Harz   

gruß und viel Spaß damit


----------



## siggilein (1. April 2004)

Northern lite schrieb:
			
		

> Der Flaschenhalter wird noch gegen einen Tacx Tao getauscht



Ja, dann wird es so aussehen:





Es ist auch ein Fly-Rahmen, aber ohne die Aufkleber.
Besonders stolz bin ich auf mein Klingelinstrument 




			
				phiro schrieb:
			
		

> das Gewicht wird sicherlich über 9kg sein, aber is beim RR eh nicht so wichtig ob nun 8 oder 9kg


Es wog bei mir in der Originalaustattung 8,5 kg.


----------



## Northern lite (1. April 2004)

@phiro

Nein der Preis ist wirklich kein Geheimnis, kann ja eh jeder bei Bornmann nachlesen   kostet 1150,- Euro plus 10,-Euro für dreifach (was ich im Vergleich zu den anderen für wirklich fair erachte).

Naja, den Rettungsring hab ich bisher noch nicht gebraucht. Ich war allerdings auch noch nicht damit im Harz, sondern nur im flachen Vorland. Dennoch ist mir das Gefühl diese Option zu haben, doch lieber.

@siggilein

Der CicliB-Aufkleber wird bei meinem Fly sicher auch noch verschwinden und gegen einen "northern lite"-Schriftzug ersetzt werden. Dann paßt es gut zu meinem Hardtail  






Allerdings in einer etwas filigraneren Schriftart.


----------



## phiro (1. April 2004)

Northern lite schrieb:
			
		

> @phiro
> 
> Nein der Preis ist wirklich kein Geheimnis, kann ja eh jeder bei Bornmann nachlesen   kostet 1150,- Euro plus 10,-Euro für dreifach (was isch im vergleich zu den anderen für wirklich fair erachte).
> 
> naja, den Rettungsring hab ich bisher noch nicht gebraucht. Ich war allerdings auch noch nicht damit im Harz, sondern nur im flachen Vorland. Dennoch ist mir das Gefühl diese option zu haben, doch lieber.



das ist echt ein Hammerpreis bei der Ausstattung, da kann man ja glatt neidisch werden   , vorallen wenns dann wirklich so leicht ist 

also mit ner 25er-Kasette hinten kommste mit 2fach auch 15% hoch, mehr wirds im Harz ja eher nicht haben, aber jeder wie er will, schaden tuts net


----------



## Horst Link (2. April 2004)

hallo jungz - habe mir auch erst kürzlich nen renner zusammengeschraubt. was soll ich sagen: ich bin verliebt...

hat jemand ne vorstellung wo die cratoni rahmen geschweißt wurden?


----------



## yeti-jens (2. April 2004)

... mein _Schönwetterwinterrad _ !!!  

 Gruß,

  yeti-jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skaddieh (2. April 2004)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> hallo jungz - habe mir auch erst kürzlich nen renner zusammengeschraubt. was soll ich sagen: ich bin verliebt...
> 
> hat jemand ne vorstellung wo die cratoni rahmen geschweißt wurden?



Also von der Geometrie her finde ich das Rad klasse! Sehr stimmige Proportionen!

Farbe: Etwas retro   

Stammsitz der Firma ist im lieblichen Steinenberg am Fuße des Welzheimer Waldes. Also für non-locals: Zwischen Backnang und Schorndorf am Rande des Großraums Stuttgart. Ist ein ganz kleines Nest & Ausgangspunkt zweier herrlicher Anstiege (wenn die Form stimmt)

Ob der Rahmen dort geschweisst wurde, kann ich nicht definitiv sagen. Cratoni war eine kleiner Familienbetrieb (Krauter - Cratoni   ), der nach dem Aufkommen der Produktionslinien in Fernost ins Helmgeschäft umgestiegen ist.


----------



## Horst Link (4. April 2004)

Skaddieh schrieb:
			
		

> Farbe: Etwas retro



Aber fein, he? Giro Farbe eben.   

Danke nochmal für die Infos. Gruß - H. Orst


----------



## Manitou (5. April 2004)

yeti-jens schrieb:
			
		

> ... mein _Schönwetterwinterrad _ !!!
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> yeti-jens




Und was ist dann dein De Rosa und dein Yeti????  

Manitou


----------



## yeti-jens (5. April 2004)

..De Rosa wir nur bei Sonnenschein gefahren und das andere bei richtigem Sauwetter !!!

Wenn ich mit dem De Rosa halt mal in den Regen komme kann ich es auch nicht ändern !!!  


 Gruß,

  yeti-jens


----------



## Manitou (5. April 2004)

Aha!!!

Das De Rosa ist also. Das SuperSonnenSchönwetterrad. 


Ein Grund mehr sich ein Rad zu kaufen!!!  


Manitou


----------



## yeti-jens (5. April 2004)

...könnte das De Rosa auch das '' Über den Winter sich zuhause zu tode langweilen Rad'' nennen !!!  


 Gruß,

  yeti-jens

P.S.: Hab jetzt im 1. und 2. Halswirbel zwei Schrauben und dahinter ein Stück aus meinem Beckenknochen mit Draht verzwirbelt !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 328 (10. April 2004)

Hrinkow EQUIPE


----------



## Reyk (10. April 2004)

Hier mein erneuertes Caad 4 Cannondale.


----------



## dupa (10. April 2004)

HALLO
WIRD AUCH BALD MEINE POSTEN 
wollte vorabwissen 
ob einer im forum den MOSER 73 Rahmen fährt?


----------



## fab1o (12. April 2004)

hier mal noch mein Renner:


----------



## daddy yo yo (12. April 2004)

@328: komme auch aus dem öschiland und kenne die hrinkow-gurken (nicht ernst nehmen; qualität ist ok) ganz gut. finde die vollkommen überbezahlt!!! ich kann bei deutschen versandhändlern die gleiche qualität (bei genialem design) mit besserer ausstattung bekommen. und erst dieser name! schon mal über den wiederverkaufswert nachgedacht??? warum also hrinkow?

keep on rollin'! 
daddy yo yo


----------



## powderliner (13. April 2004)

so ich habs endlich geschafft ein rennrad zu kaufen! zwar ein bike ohne viel emotionen aber mir gefällt es!

Cube Agree Black mit Campa Centaur


----------



## Bwana (13. April 2004)

nix besonderes, soll aber noch ne schwarze (am liebsten carbon ) sattelstütze, ein schwarzer vorbau und andere laufräder dran (die sind doch schon ganz schön durchgewetzt  am besten was rotes oder schwarzes)
und mein rechter sti hebel, da wackelt der kleine schalter immer hin und her, kann man das vielleicht unterbinden?, hab kein geld für neue


----------



## Bwana (13. April 2004)

und ein anderer lenker, die ganz runden sind einfach ******** find ich.


----------



## rollin.man (14. April 2004)

hier meins.

ist schon drei jahre alt und ich werd es wohl bald mal ein bissel aufrüsten, wenn der geldbeutel mal wieder etwas voller ist.
Es läuft aber bis jetze ohne probleme...kann also nich klagen


zum prost


----------



## Happy Trails (21. April 2004)

Hi Folks

ich habe mal die Bilder unserer Räder verlinkt:

1. das Pinarello meiner Frau:

Bild 1

Bild 2

Bild 3

Bild 4


2. mein Pinarello:

Bild 1

Bild 2

Bild 3

Bild 4

Bild 5


Die Räder wurden von mir 1999 aufgebaut und penibelst gepflegt, für Trainingsfahrten haben wir noch 2 Colnago's C96 mit Ultegra Ausstattungen.
Stört euch nicht an den Pedalen, wir fahren normalerweise Time.   


cu

HT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (21. April 2004)

schöne Räder (die Rahmen gefallen mir sehr gut)!!! 

Manitou


----------



## Northern lite (21. April 2004)

@happy Trails

nimmst bitte nicht persönlich, aber mir flimmern noch die Augen.

Die Rahmen mögen ja gut und auch nicht unschön sein, aber diese gelben Teile finde ich gar füchterlich, insbesondere die gelben spacer und die gelben Pedale(ist aber natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung).


Auch die Sättel in Rahmenfarbe finde ich nicht so doll.

Die Räder sehen irgendwie zu schrill aus.

Sei nicht böse, aber das ist ja auch nur meine Meinung, sie müssen ja Dir und Deiner Frau gefallen. Ich hab halt einen komplett anderen Geschmach. Ich mag ganz dezente Räder in Schwarz oder Silber mit schwaren oder silbernen Anbauteilen ohne farbliche Akzente.

Aber jeder wie er mag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sahnie (21. April 2004)

Sehen gut aus. Bloß die Spacer stören, besonders in der Farbe. Klassischer Vorbau dran und gut.


----------



## Fat_Tony (21. April 2004)

mir gefallen die beide super gut...vorallem das trek 5500...naja das andere sieht einfach nur cool aus(geschmackssache )!!!
greetz
fat_toni
...mhh die rädlis sind aber alle schon bissl älter...aba das 5500 mag ich echt,vorallem in natura


----------



## Duffy Duck (22. April 2004)

durch das anstarren der beiden schicken bunten italiener ist jetzt meine netzhaut defekt


----------



## Happy Trails (25. April 2004)

> Aber jeder wie er mag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



exakt so ist es

wir haben vorher einige Jahre silber-schwarze Beauties gefahren und irgendwann waren wir es einfach über und wollten was farbenfrohes.
So ganz aktuell sind die Fotos auch nicht, die stammen aus dem letzten Sommer, mittlerweile haben wir schwarze/silberne Syntace Megaforce 260 Vorbauten und neutrale Spacer. Was die Pedale angeht fahre ich die aktuellen Time Magnesium und meine Frau Dura Ace SPD.


cu

H.T.


----------



## Kickstart (28. April 2004)

...Don Racer!

- Rahmen Fondriest Don Racer U107
- Centaur 10-fach mit Record-Ergos
- Ritchey WCS Vorbau/Pro Lenker
- Zonda LRS mit Stelvio Mänteln

Geändert wird noch Sattelstütze, Sattel und evtl. Lenkerband.  

Also,ich liebe es!!!


----------



## Fabian. (28. April 2004)

Viele kennen es vielleicht aus dem Tour-Forum.

Trek 5500 OCLV USPS '00.
Gewicht z.Zt. 6.495g in RH 60 cm

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/articles.php?ID=60


----------



## *JO* (28. April 2004)

schönes teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (29. April 2004)

Kickstart schrieb:
			
		

> ...Don Racer!
> 
> - Rahmen Fondriest Don Racer U107
> - Centaur 10-fach mit Record-Ergos
> ...




Sieht edel aus!!!  


@Fabian 
über unsere gemeinsame Vorlieb für OCLV`s, brauchen wir ja nicht mehr zu reden!!!   

Manitou


----------



## beckk (29. April 2004)

mein Bike: Koga Full Pro Mono 
Bilder auf der HP =>
http://216.67.234.11/bikegalerie/klauskogafpmgalerie.html


----------



## daddy yo yo (29. April 2004)

@Manitou & Fabian: Ich hab auch eine Vorliebe für OCLVs!!!!   

Keep on rollin'!   
Daddy yo yo


----------



## enweh (29. April 2004)

Mein Händler hat auch solch aufgebautes "Koga Full-Pro-Mono" seit geraumer Zeit im Laden rumzustehen; mir persönlich ist das Frame-Design doch etwas zu unkonventionell und der Haufen schlichtweg zu teuer 

GIbt es eigentlich das ein oder andere Team, welches diesen Rahmen fährt ?


----------



## *JO* (29. April 2004)

beckk schrieb:
			
		

> mein Bike: Koga Full Pro Mono
> Bilder auf der HP =>
> http://216.67.234.11/bikegalerie/klauskogafpmgalerie.html


geil 
nur die laufräder passen ent zu einer Zeitmaschiene  aber irgendwo muss man ja sparen  
mfg JO


----------



## beckk (29. April 2004)

ja, wegen Laufräder bin ich eh grad eifrig am suchen.
Entweder die Spinergy's welche aber eher nur der Optik dienen und nicht dem Gewicht oder doch Richtung Corima oder HED, mal gucken, zumindest etwas in Carbon.

lg
klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (29. April 2004)

wenns Geld reichts hinten scheibe !!!   
und vorne Spinergy   
mfg JO


----------



## dupa (30. April 2004)

DAs ist mein rad , 
habe zwar noch mehr bilder gemacht , das ganze ist aber so etwas wie hinter nem schleier geworden , liegt wohl an meiner "bananenkamera". 
weis einer ob man das mit photoshop irgentwie wegbekommt?

so nun das rad


----------



## Inva (30. April 2004)

*juhuu* (is zwar net das beste wo gibt aber für mich besser als nichts) Rahmenhöhe is 49, süß gell ^^


----------



## Istfutz (7. Mai 2004)

Mein Pipinello:

- Pinarello Sestrier Rahmen
- Ultegra 9-fach


----------



## Lowrider (17. Mai 2004)

Mein Traum steht nun bei mir  

Danke an Holzwurm, Cycleshark und Freakforty

Klein Quantum Pro 1995 in burgundy blue (pre Trek), Klein Aero Carbon Gabel, Klein Vorbau in Rahmenfarbe
,Thomson Elite, Flite und Kompletter Campagnolo Chorus 10 fach Gruppe 2003
und Scirocco LRS....

(Sattelstütze wird noch 3-4cm versenkt)

Saludos
Lowrider


----------



## Manitou (18. Mai 2004)

Lowrider schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Traum steht nun bei mir
> 
> Danke an Holzwurm, Cycleshark und Freakforty
> 
> ...





Wahnsinn!!!!!!    


Manitou


----------



## Manitou (19. Mai 2004)

So nun mein Traumrad!!! 






Manitou


----------



## Principia (19. Mai 2004)

endlich ein bild 

sehr sehr schön....ausser das pizzablech, aber das weisst du ja


----------



## Manitou (19. Mai 2004)

Mal sehen evenutell trenne ich mich auch von dem Pizzaschneider!! 

Manitou


----------



## redrace (19. Mai 2004)

HUHU

Mein neues!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (19. Mai 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Mein neues!!



schönes Rad!! 

Manitou


----------



## Lowrider (19. Mai 2004)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> So nun mein Traumrad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Manitou,
Danke für die Blumen;-) deins sieht auch gut aus... Pizzablech passt dazu, gefällt mir gut. Was hast du für Pedale montiert?

Gruss aus der Schweiz

Lowrider


----------



## Manitou (19. Mai 2004)

Die neuen Time Atac XS Carbon!! 

Grüße aus Hessen an die Schweiz

Manitou


----------



## redrace (20. Mai 2004)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> schönes Rad!!
> 
> Manitou




Besten Dank!!


----------



## Reyk (20. Mai 2004)

Cannondale Update


----------



## RobertK (21. Mai 2004)

Ein bißchen Chaos, aber das ist normal.


----------



## :mr:80%: (21. Mai 2004)

RobertK schrieb:
			
		

> Ein bißchen Chaos, aber das ist normal.




hej robert,

glückwunsch, sieht gut aus...die lenker- und satteleinstellung
ist aber SO noch nicht komplettiert, oder  
gruss

tobias.


----------



## TimoWr (21. Mai 2004)

Reyk, the Cannondale is a beauty. Apart from the yellow tires, but that's of course a question of taste and that's different with everybody. I would put on simple all black tires.

BTW, is it my eyes or isn't there a cassette on the rear wheel?


----------



## RobertK (21. Mai 2004)

:mr:80%: schrieb:
			
		

> hej robert,
> 
> glückwunsch, sieht gut aus...die lenker- und satteleinstellung
> ist aber SO noch nicht komplettiert, oder
> ...



Danke,

die Sattelhöhe ist in Ordnung, da ich selbst nur 1.76 m groß bin. Das mit dem Lenker muss ich mir nochmal anschauen, aber die kurzen Probestrecken liefen eigentlich gut und bequem war's auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## :mr:80%: (21. Mai 2004)

RobertK schrieb:
			
		

> Danke,
> 
> die Sattelhöhe ist in Ordnung, da ich selbst nur 1.76 m groß bin. Das mit dem Lenker muss ich mir nochmal anschauen, aber die kurzen Probestrecken liefen eigentlich gut und bequem war's auch.



...neee, ich meinte auch eher die neigung. normalerweise sollte
der sattel waagerecht sein (>wasserwaage).
beim lenker kannst du ja mal die anderen bilder genauer anscheuen
& vergleichen...aber: alles ist subjektiv, ich will dir da nichts einreden.

ach so....räder immer von der antriebsseite fotografieren...

tobias.


----------



## Carbon (21. Mai 2004)

@RobertK:
Tolles Rad  
Was Sattel und Lenkerstellung angeht, kann ich mich meinem Vorredner nur anschliessen.
Und wenn ich noch folgendes anmerken darf: die Sattelstütze(Ritchey Pro/Comp?) ist eines solchen Rahmens unwürdig, finde ich. Wenn du dein Rad in Zukunft noch schicker machen möchtest, dann würde ich damit anfangen.

Ansonsten viel Spass mit deiner neuen Maschine!


----------



## Reyk (21. Mai 2004)

Now the cassett is on the wheel.

Maybe i try black or blue/black tires.
But it is so hard to get the Hutchinsons on thne wheel.


----------



## Dr.Dos (21. Mai 2004)

Das arme Scott windet sich vor Schmerzen. Und ich kann's verstehen ..


----------



## evilrogi (24. Mai 2004)

So, wird Zeit das hier wieder mal wer n Bild postet - hier ist somit meins. Genauso wie aufm Bild siehts aus. Gutes Rad, guter Preis, nicht superoriginell, aber haltbar, steif und mittlerweile sicher 15'000 km (2 Saisons) gefahren.....Campa rules   (bis aufn Kettenverschleiss) - und klappert nit....

Gruz Evilrogi


----------



## HeinerFD (24. Mai 2004)

So, hier ist meins:

Ursprünglich ein 2001er Canyon RoadMaster Pro "Ksyrium-Edition".

Nennenswerte Modifikationen:

- "Aufklebertuning"
- Thomson Elite Sattelstütze
- Syntace F99 Vorbau
- Ritchey WCS classic Lenker
- FSA Energy Compact Kurbel
- Conti GrandPrix falt Reifen

Gewicht (ohen Pedale und sonstiges Zubehör): knapp unter 8kg

Heiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XTR (25. Mai 2004)

Das Canyon find ich mal wieder so richtig schön, nur die Farbe des Lenkerbandes hätte ich anders gewählt


----------



## XTR (25. Mai 2004)

> Zitat Mr 80%
> ...neee, ich meinte auch eher die neigung. normalerweise sollte
> der sattel waagerecht sein (>wasserwaage).
> beim lenker kannst du ja mal die anderen bilder genauer anscheuen
> & vergleichen...aber: alles ist subjektiv, ich will dir da nichts einreden



Also ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass ich meinen Sattel immer nen bisschen nach vorne neige. Kürzlich dachte ich, mach ich das auch mal genau waagrecht, weil das immer überall steht, aber nach ca 40 km waren die schmerzen dann doch zu groß    Also hab ich den Inbusschlüssel ausgepackt, die Neigung verstellt und schon konnt ich so unbeschwert und schmerzfrei fahren, die restlichen 20 km sind sooo viel leichter gelaufen...
Deshalb bin ich der Ansicht, dass man das nicht so völlig verallgemeinern kann!


----------



## drbalrog (25. Mai 2004)

kenn ich, kann dir nur recht geben.   

mein neues rad wurde auch vom "profi" optimal eingestellt. 
nach 100km hab ich den sattel nach vorne geneigt, wie gehabt, seitdem läuft alles rund...


----------



## :mr:80%: (25. Mai 2004)

XTR schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass ich meinen Sattel immer nen bisschen nach vorne neige. Kürzlich dachte ich, mach ich das auch mal genau waagrecht, weil das immer überall steht, aber nach ca 40 km waren die schmerzen dann doch zu groß    Also hab ich den Inbusschlüssel ausgepackt, die Neigung verstellt und schon konnt ich so unbeschwert und schmerzfrei fahren, die restlichen 20 km sind sooo viel leichter gelaufen...
> Deshalb bin ich der Ansicht, dass man das nicht so völlig verallgemeinern kann!




...das mein ich ja gar nicht. auf dem foto war es ein bisschen zuuuu krass.
es war ja nur eine art richtschnur.
jeder, wie er mag & am besten klarkommt!
grüsse

tobias.


----------



## Mr. Eyeballz (25. Mai 2004)

Das is meins   







habsch grad erst fertig zusammengebaut... fährt sich toll das teil.  

nach gut einem Jahr wenn ich wieder Kohle habe hol ich mir noch andere Laufräder


----------



## phiro (26. Mai 2004)

HeinerFD schrieb:
			
		

> Gewicht (ohen Pedale und sonstiges Zubehör): knapp unter 8kg



was nützt einem das Gewicht eines Rades ohne Pedale? 
oder fährst du ohne?


----------



## Carbon (26. Mai 2004)

@Mr. Eyeballz:
Was für Felgen sind das an deinem Radon?


----------



## Dædalus (26. Mai 2004)

gewinnt keinen Schönheitspokal, aber fährt sich nach wie vor spitze


----------



## Snowscoot-rider (27. Mai 2004)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> was nützt einem das Gewicht eines Rades ohne Pedale?
> oder fährst du ohne?



Gewichtsangaben  haben sich im RR bereich einfach ohne Pedale eingebürgert - und wenn das jeder so macht, dann weiß auch jeder, daß man noch das Pedal dazuzählen muß... ich finde das ok!


----------



## Manitou (27. Mai 2004)

Das Scott gefällt mir sehr gut (besser als der C1 bzw. CR1) !!! 

Manitou

P.S. Und es hat einen klassischen Steuersatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dædalus (27. Mai 2004)

Danke, danke.. mir gefallen die farben nicht so besonders, aber ich brings nicht übers herz, den rahmen glasperlenstrahlen zu lassen.. verständlich, oder?   
lg
Daedl


----------



## cluso (27. Mai 2004)

Dædalus schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, danke.. mir gefallen die farben nicht so besonders, aber ich brings nicht übers herz, den rahmen glasperlenstrahlen zu lassen.. verständlich, oder?
> lg
> Daedl




Bekommst du da kein Problem wenn du da mit dem Strahlgebläse rangehst?
Die Rohre sind doch so superdünn?!


Übrigens: Die Farben "schreien" zwar einwenig aber sieht stimmig aus.

Gruß


----------



## luk001 (27. Mai 2004)

Mein Renner - nix besonderes (da armer Student  ):







Rahmen: Neri, Rahmenhöhe: 62cm, Schaltung: Campagnolo
Bremsen: Weinmann 600, Laufräder: Mavic


----------



## dd-dani (28. Mai 2004)

Hier ist mein neues und allererstes Rennrad:














Stevens Izoard Lite 04
Ultegra 2x9
Ksyrium Elite
Lenker: Deda Big Piega
Vorbau+Sattelstütze: Oxygen Scorpo (Stevens Hausmarke, vom Niveau her Ritchey Pro)
Sattel: Oxygen Cyrius
Pedale: Shimano PD-R600 Ultegra

Gewicht: 8,2 kg (ohne Pedale)


----------



## dd-dani (28. Mai 2004)

Hab gerade gemerkt, daß die Bilder nur angezeigt werden, wenn ich in meinem Mailaccount eingeloggt bin  . Deshalb hier nochmal ein kleinerer Auflösung...


----------



## JosebaBeloki (28. Mai 2004)

Hui, superschönes Rad @dani, sieht meiner "Donnarosso" etwas ähnlich hehe, aber da passt echt alles, superschickes elegantes Bike Sloping4ever!!


----------



## Dr.Dos (28. Mai 2004)

Mein Aktuelles:







Ich mag mein Giant, es fährt sich gar wunderbar.


----------



## nkwd (28. Mai 2004)

*@doctore*
boah! geil! *habenwill*   
wenn jetzt noch ne Record dran wär, wär das Rad *absolut* super! (aber da kommen wir jetzt wir wieder auf ein leidiges Thema...)


----------



## Dædalus (28. Mai 2004)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Bekommst du da kein Problem wenn du da mit dem Strahlgebläse rangehst?
> Die Rohre sind doch so superdünn?!
> 
> 
> ...



Glasperlstrahlen ist wegen der geringen Rohrdicke eben die einzige Möglichkeit, weil die schon beim Sandstrahlen eingehen würden..  also bleibts bei postgelb. Mein Traum wäre poliert mit klarlack drüber..    Aber ich bemüh mich,d as Rad nach den inneren Werten zu beurteilen -...   
lg
Daedl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (28. Mai 2004)

Dædalus schrieb:
			
		

> Glasperlstrahlen ist wegen der geringen Rohrdicke eben die einzige Möglichkeit, weil die schon beim Sandstrahlen eingehen würden..  also bleibts bei postgelb. Mein Traum wäre poliert mit klarlack drüber..    Aber ich bemüh mich,d as Rad nach den inneren Werten zu beurteilen -...
> lg
> Daedl




chemisch entlacken?!
Mußt halt dann komplett pulvern lassen, weil der polierte Bereich auch hin ist.

Gruß


----------



## JosebaBeloki (28. Mai 2004)

@Mr.Dos wie heissen deine American Classic Laufräder? und vorallem was wiegen sie, Felgenhöhe etc. würde mich interessieren. Sauscharfes Bike!!
!!!


----------



## Benji (28. Mai 2004)

Meins


----------



## Dædalus (28. Mai 2004)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> chemisch entlacken?!
> Mußt halt dann komplett pulvern lassen, weil der polierte Bereich auch hin ist.
> 
> Gruß



Das wird dann eine frage des Budgets  Im moment fallen mir biketechnisch etwa die Kosten einer SID XC an..   nö, derweil bleibt der rahmen so, posing mit dem Team Issue Schriftzug is auch was   
Was würde die Entlackerei bzw anschliessendes Pulvern kosten? (  )


----------



## Manitou (29. Mai 2004)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> Meins
> 
> wird nix !



Ich war mal so frei und habe dein Rad eingefügt!!

Manitou


----------



## :mr:80%: (29. Mai 2004)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> Meins



...schönes rad! scheint keine replica zu sein, hat ja
angelötete startnummernhalter. gefällt mir!
grüsse

tobias.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (29. Mai 2004)

@ manitou: danke danke  

@ mr80%: hab leider keine ahnung ob Replika, habs bei ebay ersteigert und bin heut zum ersten mal gefahren. also absoluter Neuling auf RR-Gebiet.


----------



## cluso (30. Mai 2004)

@Dædalus

Denke,

wenn du bei einem Pulverbeschichtungsbetrieb freundlich nachfragst kommt es dich vielleicht auf 30 - 50  (ein Kumpel von mir hat 30 gezahlt  . 

Was es bei den Fahrradpulverspezialisten kostet kann ich dir leider net sagen. 

Gruß


----------



## karstb (1. Juni 2004)

eure räder sind ja alle gleich, die laufräder immer viel zu groß  
deswegen mal was anderes


----------



## Snowscoot-rider (1. Juni 2004)

karstb schrieb:
			
		

> eure räder sind ja alle gleich, die laufräder immer viel zu groß
> deswegen mal was anderes



Ja was ist denn das - willst Du an einem BMX Rennen teilnehmen oder warum fährst Du 20"?    

edit: Deine LR sehen eigentlich auch aus wie 28"


----------



## Mr. Eyeballz (2. Juni 2004)

@Carbon

das sind irgendwelche Campa,
die ich billig bekommen habe...

drehen aber wie sau sind rehct gut trotzdem werde ich mir nä jahr mal neue zulegen


----------



## tboy0709 (13. Juni 2004)

So endlich darf ich auch voller stolz mein Renner präsentieren   Nachdem ich fast 2 1/2 Monate drauf gewartet habe konnte ichs gestern abholen. Das ich mich entschieden habe es selbst aufzubauen hat mir nochmals 100 Preisnachlaß eingebracht zu dem eh schon guten Preis den ich bekommen habe


----------



## :mr:80%: (13. Juni 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> So endlich darf ich auch voller stolz mein Renner präsentieren   Nachdem ich fast 2 1/2 Monate drauf gewartet habe konnte ichs gestern abholen. Das ich mich entschieden habe es selbst aufzubauen hat mir nochmals 100 Preisnachlaß eingebracht zu dem eh schon guten Preis den ich bekommen habe




yeahhh, endlich mal wieder ein schönes specialized...glückwunsch!


----------



## whoa (13. Juni 2004)

Hier mein erster Versuch. Da ich noch am testen bin, sind da noch so tolle Teile wie die feschen LX Pedalen montiert. 








Saubere Sache..


----------



## tingeltangeltill (13. Juni 2004)

das schönste rr, dass ich seit langem gesehen habe.nicht immer diese 0815 8000  dinger... 

kannst du mir mal die felgen marke und typ via pm mailen


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2004)

Da kein Geld für einen Ferrari da war, habe ich mir einen Skoda geleistet   

Hier mein Duratec aus Pilsen, selbst zusammengeb(r)aut.
Muß aber noch otimieren (Sattel, Vorbauhöhe).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (29. Juni 2004)

Basso reef


----------



## br4bus (29. Juni 2004)

dd-dani schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade gemerkt, daß die Bilder nur angezeigt werden, wenn ich in meinem Mailaccount eingeloggt bin  . Deshalb hier nochmal ein kleinerer Auflösung...




Ich liebe dieses Rad. Wäre genau für mich passen. 

Hab mit dem Rad schon beim Händler geliebäugelt


----------



## SigiSick (4. Juli 2004)

So hier is noch mein Spielzeug für die Strasse. Und ich tues genau so lieben wie mein MTB....


----------



## Andy232 (9. Juli 2004)

Hier ist meins, leider habe ich kein anderes Foto :-(


----------



## 855 (10. Juli 2004)

HAPPY METAL


----------



## Külschrank (10. Juli 2004)

@ 855

Schickes Rad 

Darf man das Gewicht erfahren ?


----------



## 855 (10. Juli 2004)

näheres zum rad ist hier nachzulesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=102113
gewicht? keine ahnung, ist eigentlich auch egal. es ist nicht das leichteste, dafür aber schön und solide. würde es gegen keinen carbon- oder alurenner tauschen wollen...
855 (ich kaufe ein "h")


----------



## Külschrank (10. Juli 2004)

Alles klar Danke !
(ach so die Pedale:      ...pfui !      )


----------



## sNIp3r (10. Juli 2004)

Hier kommt mein Renner.

Die Facts:

PRINCIPIA Ellipse
Campagnolo RECORD Carbon (inkl. Sattelstütze und Pedale)
SYNTACE Vorbau/Lenker-Kombi (F99 Vorbau allerdings noch nicht montiert)
Mavic KSYRIUM SSC SL mit Veloflex Corsa (20mm) und Schwalbe Light Schlächen
Selle Italia SLR XP Sattel

P.S. Der original Speichenmagnet ist inzwischen einem TUNE Teil gewichen,
der SIGMA Funksensor wurde gegen die Kabellösung getauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubeteam (11. Juli 2004)

Hi!
Es war mal ein Cube Team Agree, aber da der Dekorsatz schon so mitgenommen war, hab ich ein Cube Analogue raus gemacht.
Sonst Campgnolo Chorus, tune Stütze, SLR Xp...
Man beachete auch das Gewichtstuning am Lenkerband


----------



## Fettkloß (11. Juli 2004)

meins


----------



## JosebaBeloki (11. Juli 2004)

Sehr schick dein Rad Fettklos, die Lightweight's passen gut zum Colnatscho finde ich! Die frage muss kommen: Was wiegt das Rad? nicht viel über 7kg oder?


----------



## :mr:80%: (11. Juli 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> meins




schönes, schlichtes rad. gefällt mir -und das, obwohl ich eigentlich keine colonagos mag-


----------



## Fettkloß (11. Juli 2004)

> Was wiegt das Rad? nicht viel über 7kg oder?


   

hehehe - ok - zugegeben , sattel mit 234gr & vorbau mit 136gr gehören nicht zum leichtesten - der rahmen mit 1290gr auch nicht .
aber das du das rad über 7 kg einschätzt - was soll ich da noch auf deine frage antworten ??????


----------



## XTR (12. Juli 2004)

Cubeteam schrieb:
			
		

> Hi! ....
> ...Man beachete auch das Gewichtstuning am Lenkerband



Wenn du den Lenker auch noch abschneidest haste noch mehr Gewicht gespart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (13. Juli 2004)

@Fettkloß

echt ein Hammerteil, wäre mir fast zu schade zum fahren (und Rennen sowieso nicht)

aber sicher auch sehr teuer


----------



## Fettkloß (13. Juli 2004)

ja  - mir gefällts auch   zu schade zum fahren - na ja ich fahr schon damit , klar wenns nach schlechtem wetter schon beim losfahren ausschaut natürlich nicht -- aber es rollt phantastisch . teuer jaaaa


----------



## Manitou (13. Juli 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ja  - mir gefällts auch   zu schade zum fahren - na ja ich fahr schon damit , klar wenns nach schlechtem wetter schon beim losfahren ausschaut natürlich nicht -- aber es rollt phantastisch . teuer jaaaa




Das kenne ich!!!!
 

Manitou


----------



## Fettkloß (13. Juli 2004)

das ist das brutaloteil meiner renner - evtl. auch bei regen


----------



## Fettkloß (13. Juli 2004)

und hier das rad wenn ich nix böses im sinn hab - auf gar keinen fall bei regen - niemals !!!!


----------



## Manitou (13. Juli 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> und hier das rad wenn ich nix böses im sinn hab - auf gar keinen fall bei regen - niemals !!!!



Schicker Schneider!!! 

Manitou


----------



## Manitou (13. Juli 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> das ist das brutaloteil meiner renner - evtl. auch bei regen




Was ist das denn für ein Steursatz beim REX? Ist der integriert???

Manitou


----------



## Fettkloß (13. Juli 2004)

nein das ist kein itegr. St.satz - es ist ein stronglight - das rex ist 1999 , vorher hatten die beim rex den stronglight delta , danach diesen . das rex gabs als set mit St.satz & gabel - die ist allerdings mit carbonschaft gewesen und war gleich am arsch - das ist eine mit stahlschaft .


----------



## Plasmo (13. Juli 2004)

@Fettkloß (hey, nichts für ungut )

Die Lightis hätte ich auch gerne . Rollen bestimmt gut und das sicher nicht nur in der Ebene. Na mal sehn wer mir die mal noch Sponsorn könnte  *g*.

Ciao.


----------



## lama (27. Juli 2004)

mein kleines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## white-shark (9. August 2004)

Ohne Worte:


----------



## *JO* (9. August 2004)

goil !


----------



## JosebaBeloki (10. August 2004)

Krass, zum fahren eindeutig zu schön   !!

Im Ernst sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## PHR3AK (11. August 2004)

hab jezt auch mal nen foto von meiner schnecke, hat mir am lezten sontag 180km treu zur seite gestanden, da muss sie jezt auch unsterblich werden.


----------



## *JO* (11. August 2004)

un ich warte immernoch auf ein scott..  
mfg JO


----------



## Plasmo (11. August 2004)

@white-shark 

mal ne Frage:

Wie fährt sich denn die Bike Drive Kurbel so? 
Bin ma "Bike Drive" aufm Ergo gefahren, da war mein tritt recht abgehackt. Ich fande das richtig unangenehm zu fahren.

Ansonsten, sehr schönes Radl .


Ciao.


----------



## white-shark (11. August 2004)

Danke, danke......,
hat ja auch genug gekostet. 
Ich dachte, man lebt halt nur einmal und dann will man sich auch mal was gönnen. War nicht gerade so locker aus dem Ärmel zu schütteln. Mir gefällt das Phonak-Team Rad einfach am besten und das der Rahmen gut ist hat nicht zuletzt der Tour Test gezeigt. 
Ach, um noch Deine Frage zu beantworten, die Bike Drive Kurbel ist das beste Kurbelsystem das ich kenne. Das mit dem abgehackten Tritt merkst Du nach  kurzer Zeit nicht mehr. Vorteile der Bikedrive Kurbel sind: Weniger Lactat in der Muskulatur, weniger Gelenkbelastung, sogar schwerere Gänge kann man im Vergleich zu einer normalen Kurbel treten. Einzigster Nachteil, der für viele ein Grund ist es nicht zu probieren, ist das Gewicht. Der Nutzen allerdings hebt diesen kleinen Nachteil mehr als auf.
Wenn ich davon nicht überzeugt wäre, hätt ich mir es bestimmt nicht an das BMC montiert. Dann wär ich nämlich auch unter 7kg gekommen!


----------



## Arnogs (11. August 2004)

So, das ist mein Liebling. 
Leider momentan noch nicht ganz perfekt. Bin erst vor 2 Wochen vom MTB aufs RR umgestiegen und fahre daher noch mit den 858-Pedalen durch die Gegend. Die komische Zugverlegung am Lenker liegt daran, dass mir die rechte STI hops gegangen ist und ich mit Lenkerendschalter rumdüsen muss. Auf die weiße Speedneedle bin ich besonders stolz, würde auch echt gut ans BMC passen.
Ich hoffe Euch gefällts.


Liebe Grüße
Arno


----------



## PHR3AK (11. August 2004)

wie sizt sich der speedneedle? gerade wenn man unten anfäst und nach vorne ruscht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowscoot-rider (11. August 2004)

achja - weiße Räder sind schon was feines   

der weiße Speedneedle ist echt geil, der würde bestimmt auch gut auf mein weißes CD passen, nur das will ich bald gegen nen CAAD8 austauschen und der wird zwangsläufig schwarz sein (gibt ihn nicht weiß   ) 
Wußte gar nicht, daß Tune auch andere Farben anbietet...


----------



## Deleted 8297 (11. August 2004)

Da ich auch noch nicht so lange RR fahre, welche Vorteile haben die RR Pedalen gegenüber den MTB Teilen?


----------



## Snowscoot-rider (11. August 2004)

ein standard SPD system hat als Rennradpedal (einseitig) eigenltich kein Vorteil!

die speziellen Rennradpedale (SPD-R, SPD-SL, Time, Look, Campa etc) haben eine wesentliche größere Platte und somit eine erheblich bessere Kraftübertragung, außerdem auch einen besseren Stand was das seitliche Kippmoment angeht. 
Nicht selten klagen Rennradler auch über müde Füße, wenn sich die kleine SPD platte durch die Sohle drückt, die große Auflagefläche eines RR-Pedals kann dem auch entgegenwirken.

Wenn Du Dich jetzt fragst, waum MTBler dann nicht auch aufs größere Pedal setzen, so mußt Du Dir nur mal so'n Schuh von unten angucken: Die Platte nimmt den Halben Schuh in Anspruch, da kann man maher schlecht als Recht noch Gumminoppen hinbaun und lauf mal ohne den Gummistollen durch'n Wald ohne hinzufliegen...


----------



## Deleted 8297 (11. August 2004)

Ahja, das beantwortet meine Frage. Danke.


----------



## Arnogs (11. August 2004)

PHR3AK schrieb:
			
		

> wie sizt sich der speedneedle?




Von der Speedneedle bin ich echt begeistert. Sitzt sich gut, wiegt kaum was und sieht verdammt schön aus. Hatte sie auch am MTB (in schwarz und als Marathon-Version) aber da hat es mir bei einem kleinen Crash beide Carbonstreben unterhalb des Hecks zerrissen. Lag aber nicht am Sattel, sondern eher am unglücklichen Aufprall (Überschlag und direkt mit dem Sattel auf nen Stein).
Die Farbe gibts soweit ich weiß nicht mehr, bzw. nur schwer. Aber wenn man nicht weit von TUNE entfernt wohnt und die richtigen Leute kennt...


----------



## northpoint (11. August 2004)

PHR3AK schrieb:
			
		

> hab jezt auch mal nen foto von meiner schnecke, hat mir am lezten sontag 180km treu zur seite gestanden, da muss sie jezt auch unsterblich werden.



Zufällig beim OstseeMan 2004 in Glücksburg gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JosebaBeloki (12. August 2004)

Ich fahre auch einen weißen Speedneedle, nur leider hat es mir bei einem Sturz hinten rechts eine stelle vom bezug zerissen, ich könnte echt heulen. Als Purist stört einen das ungemein auch wenn man es kaum sieht, naja hilft wohl nur das Brett neu beziehen..


----------



## PHR3AK (12. August 2004)

Arnogs schrieb:
			
		

> Von der Speedneedle bin ich echt begeistert....


danke, dann wird jezt mal ebay beobachted.




			
				northpoint schrieb:
			
		

> Zufällig beim OstseeMan 2004 in Glücksburg gewesen?



ja genau, da hat mir auch wer das foto gemacht. auch da gewesen? bin zwar nur mit ner staffel gestarted aber wa schon nett dort.


----------



## [email protected] (12. August 2004)

@PHR3AK
wow endlich einer der auch ein Duratec fährt !


----------



## PHR3AK (12. August 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> @PHR3AK
> wow endlich einer der auch ein Duratec fährt !



ja, find duratec klasse. suche schon ewig nach ner duratec hose, hast da vieleicht nen tipp für mich?


----------



## [email protected] (12. August 2004)

Duratec Klamotten habe ich mal in Pilsen gesehen, der Shop hieß Hannah. Falls Du jemand kennst der mal hinkommt...

Oder http://www.duratec-bikes.de kontaktieren, zumindest gibt es Trikots / Shorts in der Preisliste.


----------



## PHR3AK (12. August 2004)

die seite ist gut, hab dem mal ne mail geschrieben.
hab dank für den link


----------



## Heidebiker (13. August 2004)

Hi,

hier ist mein erstes Rennrad, habe es seit 2 Wochen. Sonst bin ich immer MTB gefahren, dort aber immer Stress mit Hunden und deren Besitzern, das ist jetzt endlich vorbei.


----------



## *JO* (13. August 2004)

Heidebiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hier ist mein erstes Rennrad, habe es seit 2 Wochen. Sonst bin ich immer MTB gefahren, dort aber immer Stress mit Hunden und deren Besitzern, das ist jetzt endlich vorbei.


so dat is ja klasse das rad so . . .adfür das du noch netmal genau wusstest ob dir spaß macht isset aber scfhon recht gut. . .


----------



## phiro (13. August 2004)

Heidebiker schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst bin ich immer MTB gefahren, dort aber immer Stress mit Hunden und deren Besitzern, das ist jetzt endlich vorbei.



und jetzt haste den Streß mit den Autofahrern   
also von der Seite her ist Biken der Traum schlechthin   

P.S. geiles Gerät


----------



## Plasmo (13. August 2004)

@Heidebiker

Wunderschönes Rad'l hast da!  
Aber... diese Pedale, furchtbar...  haste denn nicht ein paar schönere?  

Ciao.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter (13. August 2004)




----------



## PHR3AK (13. August 2004)

und bei sonem rad am sattel sparen?!
also mein das scott


----------



## Trailhunter (13. August 2004)

@Heidebiker

Was für'n Radlcomputer nutzt Du?


----------



## JosebaBeloki (14. August 2004)

@PHR3AK 

Wieso sparen? Ist doch ein Fizik Aliante so wie ich das von hier sehe, ist zwar bald so schwer wie der ganze Team Issue, aber dennoch edel, und sicher bequem.   

Beloki


----------



## Heidebiker (14. August 2004)

@Trailhunter,

ist die Pulsuhr von Polar, S725. Damit hat man alles was man braucht.

Natürlich könnte ich auch einen leichteren Sattel, als den Fizik Aliante Carbon nehmen, aber der sitzt sich super, habe den auch auf dem MTB.

Die Pedale sind leicht und auch mit MTB kompatibel.

Das Rad wiegt mit Haltern, Tacho, Pedalen usw. also so wie man auch fährt, 7.3 kg. Man sollte es also noch locker unter 7 kg bekommen.

Gruß Heidebiker


----------



## Torsten (16. August 2004)

hier mein neustes Spielzeug


----------



## zechmeister (22. August 2004)

Hallo hab mein Traumbike nun fast fertig bekommen:

Airplane Rahmen 60er gesloopt mit Muscle Carbonhinterbau(1300g), Muscle Vollcarbongabel (350g), Dura Ace 2004 10s außer Carbonkurbel (Token 50/36)
Carbon: Sattelstütze, Vorbau und "Breitlenker"

Alles zusammen: 7,3 kg (mit Pedale) 
Bin das Teil bei einem 24h Rennen Probegefahren (auf teilweise Schotter und Graspiste) alles hält und funkt super !


----------



## Michael_K (22. August 2004)

Nach 15 Jahren Mountainbike muß sich das Stollenradl nun bald den Platz mit einem Straßenrenner teilen...wie üblich der Rahmen kommt zuerst, die anderen Teile haben noch 2 Wochen Lieferzeit: Zielgewicht um die 7kg, der Rahmen ist mit 1060g schonmal ein guter Einstieg denk ich.











Weiter Bilder gibts aber erst wenn alles fertig ist


----------



## nkwd (23. August 2004)

sieht echt geil aus! was kommen noch für Teile dran?
und das wichtigste: quanta costa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (23. August 2004)

Michael_K schrieb:
			
		

> Nach 15 Jahren Mountainbike muß sich das Stollenradl nun bald den Platz mit einem Straßenrenner teilen...wie üblich der Rahmen kommt zuerst, die anderen Teile haben noch 2 Wochen Lieferzeit: Zielgewicht um die 7kg, der Rahmen ist mit 1060g schonmal ein guter Einstieg denk ich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wahnsinns Gerät!!!!   

nur zu Topen durch






Manitou


----------



## helmet (23. August 2004)

was hast du für das cervelo gezahlt? woher bezogen? wartezeit? danke.


----------



## PHR3AK (23. August 2004)

wieviel wiegt der rahmen mit sattelschelle?


----------



## *blacksheep* (23. August 2004)

Michael_K schrieb:
			
		

>


 RRRRRRRRRRR, reizendes Tischdeckchen, gibt´s sowas auch als Tanga?!


----------



## Michael_K (23. August 2004)

@janus: kloa, kann man zu allem umarbeiten  Du weißt doch, Frauen/Freundinnen und Geschenkartikelläden  da kommt sowas bei rum.

@phr3ak: mal schauen welche drankommt, +20g? oder 30? mal schaun   

@helmet: Von einem netten Händler über den Importeur zum Listenpreis und die Wartezeit war 3 Tage - wäre zwar auch billiger gegangen aber diese ganze feilscherei muß ja nicht sein, bin selbst Handwerker und weiß wie mich hin und wieder diese Kunden nerven können 

@Manitou: Das Madone stand auch auf meiner Liste, hätte vielleicht besser zu meinem Trek Oclv gepasst aber nach der Tour mit dem Lance dachte ich sollte ich nicht wieder Trek unterstützen sondern mal eine "kleinere" Firma mit menschlicheren Fahrern   außerdem fand ich die Optik beim Cervelo 'ne kleine Ecke schöner.


----------



## :mr:80%: (23. August 2004)

Michael_K schrieb:
			
		

> ...außerdem fand ich die Optik beim Cervelo 'ne kleine Ecke schöner.



a propos...mit der tischdecke gewinnst du die optikwertung mit
deutlichem vorsprung...weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (24. August 2004)

Endlich! Nach langer Aufbauzeit und imme rwieder kreativen Pausen des Erbauers, ist es nun wirklich fertig (bis auf das Lenkerband) 

Für mich einfach nur traumhaft schön!


P.S.: Als Sattel kommt noch ein SLR drauf!

P.P.S.: ICh weiss: Das Foto ist ********. Und dann auch noch von der falschen Seite, vor ner hässlichen Karre und überhaupt....


----------



## nicknick (25. August 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> P.P.S.: ICh weiss: Das Foto ist ********. Und dann auch noch von der falschen Seite, vor ner hässlichen Karre und überhaupt....



...vielleicht leiht Dir Michael K mal ja sein string-Deckchen...


----------



## PHR3AK (25. August 2004)

nicknick schrieb:
			
		

> ...vielleicht leiht Dir Michael K mal ja sein string-Deckchen...



auf nem sattel is die bestimmt auch schick!


----------



## Fettkloß (26. August 2004)

@ manic - sehr schön - wirklich - mein kompliment


----------



## Scotty18 (26. August 2004)

Hier mein Racer   

Giant TCR 1 (Mod.2004) kompellet Ultegra 3-fach...

Spezifikationen: 
Schaltung Shimano Ultegra 3x9 mit STI-Komponenten  
Rahmen AluxX SL 6013 doppelt konifizierter Aluminium-Rohrsatz, FluidForm Ober- und Unterrohr, geschwungene Sitzstreben, Compact Road Design, integrierter Steuersatz. Kompatibel für 3-fach Kurbelgarnituren  
Gabel Giant Aero Composite, 1-1/8", A-Head Schaft, Aluminium Schaftrohr  
Reifen Hutchinson Reflex, 700x23mm  
Vorbau Giant Racing Komponenten, Oversized Aluminium  
Bremsen Shimano Ultegra  
Felgen Mavic CXP22  
Kurbel Shimano Ultegra 52/42/30T  
Rahmengrößen: M
Sonstiges Giant Racing Komponenten  


Giant TCR 1 Mod. 2004


----------



## :mr:80%: (26. August 2004)

Scotty18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein Racer
> 
> Giant TCR 1 (Mod.2004) kompellet Ultegra 3-fach...
> 
> ...



nett, aber schon eine relativ unsportliche sitzposition...SCNR


----------



## manic (26. August 2004)

@Fettkloß: Danke! wenn mal wieder die SOnne cheint, gibts auch ein paar Bilder mehr und danna uch von der richtigen Seite.

Ach ja, und wenn dann will ich gefälligst ein Tischer-Deckchen für meinen Sattel. 

@Scotty: Der Rahmen ist doch zu groß, oder? DOer kommt die Sattelstütze noch 10 cm raus. 
Nichts für ungut. Nur ein bisschen Aufzieherei....


----------



## Scotty18 (26. August 2004)

@ :mr:80%:
Warum unsportliche Sitzposition???

@ manic

Warum sollte der Rahmen für mich zu gross sein? Ich bin 174cm gross und das ist Rahmengrösse "M"... 


...Ich finde die Sitzposition ist angenehm und sportlich...


----------



## PHR3AK (26. August 2004)

Scotty18 schrieb:
			
		

> @ :mr:80%:
> Warum unsportliche Sitzposition???
> 
> @ manic
> ...




weil das verhältnis aus lenker und sattelhöhe nicht stimmt. die idee ines sloping rahmens ist es eine lange sattelstütze zu nehmen und so wie bei einem normalen rennrad auch den lenker tiefer als den sattel zu haben. im moment erinnerts mehr an ein trail rad oder wie die heißen.
aber fahr wies dir gefält und bequem is, wollts dir nur erklären.


----------



## Scotty18 (26. August 2004)

Danke für die Erklärung...

Ich fahre lieber in einer etwas geraderen Position weil ich bei noch mehr Neigung Rückenschmerzen (JA auch in meinem Alter schon    ) bekomme....
Vielleicht kommt das aber auch daher das ich bisher nur MTB gefahren bin und erst seit ca. 3 Monaten auch auf RR umgestiegen bin...

Gruss Scotty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (26. August 2004)

HUHU

Das neue Rad meiner mir Angetrauten!!   







Komplett Ultegra mit Shimano WH-R550 Laufrädern und Ritchey Teilen. So wie es da steht 9 kg.


----------



## Northern lite (2. September 2004)

So.... es ist zwar schon ein Weilchen her, dass ich mein Fly umgetauft habe, aber ich bin jetzt erst dazu gekommen es zu fotografieren.

Es muß zwar nicht sein, dass hier Updates gepostet werden, aber da sich das Erscheinungsbild des Rades völlig verändert hast, denke ich dass das OK ist.

Als neuem Namen hab ich meinen Benutzernamen hier aus dem Forum gewählt und zusätzlich dann in der selben Schriftart meine Initialen vorn am Oberrohr. Ich denke noch individueller geht kaum.













Meinungen werden gern entgegengenommen  

Gruß Northern lite


----------



## Fettkloß (2. September 2004)

ein neuer bapper macht aus dem bock auch nix besseres . rentnertäschchen und ne luftpumpe am flaschenhalter - ich lach mich krank - vorbau der in den himmel zeigt - na ja usw. es gibt billigräder die wenigstens nach etwas aussehen und es gibt billigräder die .......... mach weiter so


----------



## PHR3AK (2. September 2004)

nana, jezt werd mal nicht frech.......
und immernoch besser sich selbst aufm rohr stehen haben als nen prolliges colnago.


----------



## Storck-Freak (2. September 2004)

@ fettklos: jedenfalls gefällt mir Northern Lites Lackierung besser als von deinem Mintgrünen Bergwerk....

Was soll´s.

Was nützt ihm ein Vorbau der zwar optisch gut passt und das Gesamtbild aussieht wie das eines Profi Rennrades, wenn er nach 20 km absteigen muß weil ihm der Rücken weh tut.

Und nochwas Fettklos:

Allein viel Geld in ein Bike zu stecken und nur teure Teile dranzuschrauben machen noch lange kein schönes Rad (siehe dein Bergwerk)


Sorry, aber finde es unfair wenn man sich so negativ über andere User äußert!

Na gut laßen wir das und jeder fährt das was ihm gefällt oder was er sich leisten kann.

Tschü


----------



## mikeonbike (2. September 2004)

@Northern lite: mir gefällt's...

was ist an dem vorbau zu bemängeln? sieht aus wie'n stinknormaler vorbau mit standartwinkel von +6° oder +8° (kannste natürlich auch umdrehen...). selbst wenn er leicht nach oben zeigt, was ist daran ungewöhlich...

@Fettkloß: kann es sein, dass dir dein cologna einen tick zu klein ist oder aus welchem grund ist der sattel trotz gekröpfter sattelstütze so weit nach hinten versetzt. schaut ja äusserst dubios aus...


----------



## Northern lite (2. September 2004)

Hi,

laßt Fettklos doch. Solche Ausagen disqualifizieren sich doch schon von selbst. Nätürlich ist das kein sündhaft teures Rennrad, aber als ich es kaufte war das Ziel ja auch ein gutes Rennrad, mit passenden Preis-Leistungsverhältnis zu erstehen, und nicht möglichst viel Geld auszugeben.  Ich denke teuer kaufen kann jeder!
Ich wußte schließlich auch nicht ob mir Rennradfahren neben dem Mountainbiken überhaupt Spaß machen würde. Ich bin jetzt  allerdings mehr auf dem RR als auf einem meiner MTBs.
Ich bin mit dem Rad zumindest sehr zufrieden und würde es jederzeit wieder kaufen.
Es kommt doch auch schließlich darauf an wer draufsitzt und nicht was auf den Rohren steht.


----------



## Reen (2. September 2004)

klasse frank!

genau wie dein mtb hobel, gefällt mir gut der schriftzug... 
besonders krank lache ich mich übrigens über leute, die 50 km von zu hause mit'm platten am straßenrand hucken, aber die werden auch immer ganz schnell wieder lieb, wenn man denen mit flickzeug und pumpe behilflich ist. es soll aber auch rennradler gegeben, die das ganze im camelbak mit sich führen.

werde auch bald mein neues radon (ist kein ciclib geworden) hier posten, auch wenn kein colnago bapper auf'm rohr huckt...    fehlen nur noch ein paar teile.


----------



## oldschooler (2. September 2004)

so mal en neues pic...

man beachte den sattel, den es ja laut meinung einiger leute net gibt 

cinelli is scho wieder dran.... er wird aber auch nicht mehr abgebaut!

egal, was ihr sagt > I LOVE IT!  

außer den flaschenhalter, aber tune taugt nix und sonst....gibt nix wirklich schönes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (2. September 2004)

wie süß -   alle nehmen ihn in schutz . die nummer mit dem schlechtmachen des ciliB war sehr durchsichtig und trotzdem diese reaktionen   prol colnago - mintgrünes bergwerk usw. genau damit habe ich gerechnet      
meine meinung : jeder fährt was er will - teuer/billig - schwarz/grün - campa/shimaNo --- is mir völlig wurscht   



ihr seid ein paar spezis - voll drauf reingefallen


----------



## BommelMaster (2. September 2004)

nicht 3-2-1 meiner, sonder es war gleich meiner


----------



## Reen (2. September 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> wie süß -   alle nehmen ihn in schutz . die nummer mit dem schlechtmachen des ciliB war sehr durchsichtig und trotzdem diese reaktionen   prol colnago - mintgrünes bergwerk usw. genau damit habe ich gerechnet
> meine meinung : jeder fährt was er will - teuer/billig - schwarz/grün - campa/shimaNo --- is mir völlig wurscht
> 
> 
> ...



super junge, ich fand's nicht durchsichtig, ich fand's dumm. naja, wenn du lacher auf deiner seite haben willst, mach dir nochmal ein paar gedanken!


----------



## PHR3AK (2. September 2004)

@oldschooler was fährstn damit? mein wegen dan spincis...bist auch tria?


----------



## oldschooler (3. September 2004)

jo...sprinttrias


----------



## m.a.t. (8. September 2004)

hier mein schon etwas in Ehren ergrautes Rennrad. Ist irgendein Centurionrahmen von 1996 und die damalige Dura-Ace (8fach). Gewicht knapp 8,5 kg.






@oldschooler sehr stylisches Principa!

ciao
matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Menis (8. September 2004)

@fettkloß

himmelarshundzwirn! du hast tolle räder. da kann man wirklich nur hoffen, dass du wenigstens halb so schnell bist, wie deine geräte aussehen. ansonsten ist das ja gnadenlos peinliches posermaterial... menis


----------



## TimoWr (8. September 2004)

fettkloß, where did you get this frame?


----------



## Fettkloß (8. September 2004)

@ menis - nee , ich bin nicht mal ein viertel so schnell , ich bin ein stinknormaler absolut überflüssiger total bekloppter angeber und auch poser ! geld habe ich geerbt in rauhen mengen und versuche jetzt irgendwo anschluss zu finden . die im ferrariverein ham mich rausgeschmissen weil ich denen zu peinlich war !!!!!

@ TimoWr - from russia - i am direct importer . this is manufactured where the most of the " big names " are  made .


----------



## TimoWr (8. September 2004)

Thanks for the reply Fettkloß. "Big names", okay. It looks like a Kocmo frame. Guess they're from the same factory. This means it's impossible for others like me to get our hands on such a frame. I'm looking for something like that, only with sloping toptube.


----------



## PHR3AK (8. September 2004)

spart man viel wenn man sich die rahmen in rusland in nem laden kauft?
nen kumpel fährt balt nach moskau dann würd ich mir einen mitbringen lassen.


----------



## Reen (9. September 2004)

wirklich ganz abgesehen von den postings weiter oben... wer hat denn den russenrahmen gelötet? forrest gump? die winkel sehen ja echt übel aus. ich hab da so ne befürchtung, dass das auch titan aus russland ist. am besten mit abc-schutzanzug fahren. schade um die geilen campa teile, vor allem die laufräder mag ich ja.

kann da eure euphorie nicht so ganz verstehen. wenn man sich fetkloß' sonstige räder anschaut, darf ich wohl auch mal so auf die kacke hauen, denn er hat ja auch wirklich schöne dabei.


----------



## Fettkloß (9. September 2004)

@ phr3ak - ja , man spart sehr viel . rahmen - gabel - vorbau & sattelstüze kann man als set haben . das alles nach eigenen angaben auf maß gefertigt . die machen natürlich auch slooping & mtb rahmen . mein rahmen ist sandgestralt  man bekommt alles auch in poliert 
die preise sind echt ein witz - lass dir ruhig einen mitbringen , da machst du nix falsch  

was ren schreibt - von wegen nicht sauber verschweißt etc. ist vollkommener blödsinn , ich war selbst erstaunt wie sauber die das hinbekommen haben , erst recht wenn man die preise kennt . sicher ist das titan aus russland - aber was solls , is doch egal . radsportler aus england  spanien dänemark und deutschland sind top zufrieden mit den teilen


----------



## Menis (9. September 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ menis - nee , ich bin nicht mal ein viertel so schnell , ich bin ein stinknormaler absolut überflüssiger total bekloppter angeber und auch poser ! geld habe ich geerbt in rauhen mengen und versuche jetzt irgendwo anschluss zu finden . die im ferrariverein ham mich rausgeschmissen weil ich denen zu peinlich war !!!!!




achwas - genauso habe ich mir das vorgestellt... menis


----------



## TimoWr (9. September 2004)

Honestly, I don't see any reason to question the quality of that frame like Reen does. 

Fettkloß, do you know a website or email address from the manufacturer of these frames? Are they they company that was known as IBC/Advance some years ago?

Regards,
Timo


----------



## Amnesia (9. September 2004)

Heute angefangen nach 4 Jahren Radsportpause ein neues Rad zusammen zu bauen.

Giant TCR (2003) mit Carbongabel (Aluschaft)
Ultegra 9Fach (2004) (alter Dura Ace Umwerfer, Dura Ace Innenlager)
Laufräder sind meine alten Mavix CXP30 mit Ultegra/DuraAce Nabe.

Dienstag gibts dann noch nen Satz Ultegra Bremskörper, nen schwarzen Cinelli Spinaci und ich brauch wohl nen Vorbau der 2cm kürzer ist.
Freu mich wie ein kleines Kind vor Weihnachten wenn ich endlich fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## :mr:80%: (9. September 2004)

Amnesia schrieb:
			
		

> Heute angefangen nach 4 Jahren Radsportpause ein neues Rad zusammen zu bauen.
> 
> Giant TCR (2003) mit Carbongabel (Aluschaft)
> Ultegra 9Fach (2004) (alter Dura Ace Umwerfer, Dura Ace Innenlager)
> ...



klasse...dann viel spass damit!!!!


----------



## zechmeister (9. September 2004)

Amnesia schrieb:
			
		

> Heute angefangen nach 4 Jahren Radsportpause ein neues Rad zusammen zu bauen.
> 
> Giant TCR (2003) mit Carbongabel (Aluschaft)
> Ultegra 9Fach (2004) (alter Dura Ace Umwerfer, Dura Ace Innenlager)
> ...


----------



## PHR3AK (9. September 2004)

zechmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds auch klasse. Die erste Zeit ist die allerschönste, also genieß sie !!





fand ich nicht, da tun einem immer die beine so weh^^

ps.: klasse rahmen der giant! nur mir zu verbreited.


----------



## zechmeister (9. September 2004)

PHR3AK schrieb:
			
		

> fand ich nicht, da tun einem immer die beine so weh^^
> 
> ps.: klasse rahmen der giant! nur mir zu verbreited.



;o) Ich meinte eh die Zeit bis das Rad fertig ist !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reen (9. September 2004)

@ fetTkloß, TimoWR:

i didn't mean the quality. in my opinion, the geometry looks worse- that's it. nobody can argue 'bout the quality of the welder. it's just a picture of a few pix.


----------



## Fettkloß (10. September 2004)

moin reen - die geometrie ist exact die gleiche wie die meines c40 - ausser der kettenstebe die ist 5mm kürzer


----------



## Fettkloß (10. September 2004)

und hier die schweißkünste von forrest gump - da staunste


----------



## Reen (10. September 2004)

ja da staun ich, nicely welded indeed!


----------



## Ludwig (11. September 2004)

Hi,
Das ist mein F.Moser das ich mal auf dem Spermüll gefunden habe.
Ich habe nur ein paar Parts erneuern müssen, wie die Laufräder zB.
die ich selbst eingespeicht habe.
Leider habe ich noch nicht mehr Über dieses Rad heraus finden können.
MfG
der Lud.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael_K (11. September 2004)

Und nun, nach ein paar Tagen des Fahrens und ersten 300km ohne Panne kann ich sagen das es fertig ist:

Cervelo R2.5 2004, Shimano Dura Ace, FRM SD-21 LR, Hac 4 & Eggbeater, alles in allem 7,3kg laut Kern-Waage.


----------



## PHR3AK (11. September 2004)

Ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Das ist mein F.Moser das ich mal auf dem Spermüll gefunden habe.
> Ich habe nur ein paar Parts erneuern müssen, wie die Laufräder zB.
> die ich selbst eingespeicht habe.
> ...





ick seh nischt?!


----------



## Catweazl (16. September 2004)

Habe die Bilder zwar schon mal im Rennrad-News-Forum gehabt, aber was solls

Hier mein Trainingsrad zu Beginn der Saison:






Das ganze nochmal mit Wettkampfausstattung ( Laufräder und längerer Vorbau):






Und hier mein Radl, mit dem ich dieses Jahr die Bayerischen Meisterschaften im Einzelzeitfahren absolviert habe. Im Wettkampf habe ich allerdings die Scheibe vom Team meiner Freundin benutzt. Leider kein Bild davon.


----------



## Manitou (16. September 2004)

Catweazl schrieb:
			
		

> Habe die Bilder zwar schon mal im Rennrad-News-Forum gehabt, aber was solls
> 
> Hier mein Trainingsrad zu Beginn der Saison:
> 
> ...





Hübsch!!! Welches fährt sich besser???

Manitou


----------



## Catweazl (16. September 2004)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> Hübsch!!! Welches fährt sich besser???
> 
> Manitou



Ich bin das Look im normalen Straßentrimm ( also Sattel weiter hinten, langer Vorbau, Spacer drunter, kein Aufsatz) ganz gerne auf langen Distanzen gefahren, da es nicht so bockelhart ist wie das Principia. Die Gabel ist allerdings sehr auf Komfort ausgelegt, was bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten ( z.Bsp. Paßfahrten) mir nicht so behagt hat.

Seitdem ich das SRM-System habe, trainiere ich ausschließlich mit dem Principia, welches ich derzeit auch noch bei Rennen einsetzte. ( Die Stürze in letzter Zeit werden mich aber veranlassen, mir ein preiswertes Rad für Rennen aufzubauen, da ich mein SRM-System ungerne schrotten möchte. Das Teil ist halt einfach sauteuer, aber super, um zielgerichtet zu trainieren)

Das Principia fährt sich wesentlich direkter, was ich auf den längeren Radstand und die steifere Gabel zurückführe. Außerdem ist es im Tretlager und Steuerkopfbereich steifer. Hohe Geschwindigkeiten ärgern dann nur insofern, wenn bei 90 Sachen Schluß mit Vortrieb ist. Denn es fährt wie auf Schienen und man möchte eigentlich immer schneller udn schneller fahren.


----------



## RobBj123 (16. September 2004)

Schöne Räder!

Und wievielter bist du bei der Meisterschaft geworden...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catweazl (16. September 2004)

RobBj123 schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Räder!
> 
> Und wievielter bist du bei der Meisterschaft geworden...?



10. in Hobby S1. War mein erstes EZF überhaupt, ich hoffe, es ergeben sich noch ein paar Gelegenheiten, hat nämlich richtig Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich zwischendrinn mal ziemlich überpaced habe. Dadurch habe ich sicherlich 2-3 Plätze hergeschenkt.


----------



## Flyer (16. September 2004)

Catweazl schrieb:
			
		

> 10. in Hobby S1. War


. . .mom !? 2 rennräder?? Cosmic Carbon. .Look rahmen. . Principia. . .
10TER ? . .HOBBY ?   
ok. . .
mfg JO


----------



## Catweazl (17. September 2004)

Flyer schrieb:
			
		

> . . .mom !? 2 rennräder?? Cosmic Carbon. .Look rahmen. . Principia. . .
> 10TER ? . .HOBBY ?
> ok. . .
> mfg JO



Ich rauche nicht, ich saufe nicht, meine Freundin bekommt meine Kreditkarte nicht zum shoppen   und zudem erhalte ich kein Geld dafür, wenn ich fahre. Mein Material muß ich selber zahlen und wenn was kaputt geht, ärgert es mich. 

Also ist es für mich Hobby. UNd wenn Du gesehen hättest, mit welchem Material die Hobbyfahrer bei der Bayerischen an den Start gegangen sind ( ein Wunder, daß kein Walser dabei war   ), würdest Du mein Material nicht mal mehr anschauen wollen. 

Zugegeben: ich betreibe mein Hobby mit ein paar Ambitionen, aber ich denke, irgendwann kommt das automatisch, wenn man hart trainiert und man sich dann die Frage stellt, wozu das Ganze.


----------



## Principia (17. September 2004)

aber die schoberer ist schon ein hartes brot für einen "hobby" fahrer ! 

*träum* auch haben will


----------



## Manitou (17. September 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> aber die schoberer ist schon ein hartes brot für einen "hobby" fahrer !
> 
> *träum* auch haben will



Du solltes erstmal an ein komplettes RR denken, bevor du an ne SRM Kurbel denkst. 
Die nächsten RR Treffen wollen auch bestritten werden!!

Manitou


----------



## *JO* (17. September 2004)

Catweazl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rauche nicht, ich saufe nicht, meine Freundin bekommt meine Kreditkarte nicht zum shoppen   und zudem erhalte ich kein Geld dafür, wenn ich fahre. Mein Material muß ich selber zahlen und wenn was kaputt geht, ärgert es mich.
> 
> Also ist es für mich Hobby. UNd wenn Du gesehen hättest, mit welchem Material die Hobbyfahrer bei der Bayerischen an den Start gegangen sind ( ein Wunder, daß kein Walser dabei war   ), würdest Du mein Material nicht mal mehr anschauen wollen.
> 
> Zugegeben: ich betreibe mein Hobby mit ein paar Ambitionen, aber ich denke, irgendwann kommt das automatisch, wenn man hart trainiert und man sich dann die Frage stellt, wozu das Ganze.


trotztdem find ich 2 markenräder mit den laufrädern. . und den anderen sachen krass für die hobby klasse. . .aber so möcht ich gar net rummeckern. . .weil ich ja weiß das es da noch weitaus schlimmere material spezis gibt. . .
naja wie lang war den die distanz bei der meisterschaft ?
mfg JO


----------



## Manitou (17. September 2004)

*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> trotztdem find ich 2 markenräder mit den laufrädern. . und den anderen sachen krass für die hobby klasse. . .aber so möcht ich gar net rummeckern. . .weil ich ja weiß das es da noch weitaus schlimmere material spezis gibt. . .
> naja wie lang war den die distanz bei der meisterschaft ?
> mfg JO



Im Vergleich zu manch anderen Fuhrparks von Hobbyfahrern, ist das noch human!! Ich denke da gerade mal an meinen vor ein paar Wochen   !

Manitou


----------



## Catweazl (17. September 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> aber die schoberer ist schon ein hartes brot für einen "hobby" fahrer !
> 
> *träum* auch haben will



Hab das Teil auch "günstig" ( soweit man das so sagen kann) über die Mannschaft meiner Freundin erhalten. Für Dich ist es allersdings nix, denn da handelst Du Dir doch ein paar 100gr. an Mehrgewicht ein, selbst wenn Du die neue DA-10-fach-Kombi nimmst.   

Ein preiswerteres Wattmeßsystem wurde auf der Eurobike von   powerreport vorgestellt. Nachdem ich fürs MTB eine preiswertere Alternative zu SRM suche, werde ich die demnächst mal kontaktieren, um so'n Teil auf Probe zu bekommen. Soll irgenwas um die 600 kosten.


----------



## :mr:80%: (17. September 2004)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> Im Vergleich zu manch anderen Fuhrparks von Hobbyfahrern, ist das noch human!! Ich denke da gerade mal an meinen vor ein paar Wochen   !
> 
> Manitou


----------



## JosebaBeloki (18. September 2004)

@ 2 Rennräder bei Hobbyfahrern

Also ich fahre ab nächster Saison auch noch ein 2. für *riskante* Rennen, ich meine wer fährt schon ein Rad das so teuer wie ein guter Gebrauchtwagen ist in einem Rennen ( sofern man es selber zahlen muss ) und ich als Amateur muss das, aber wíeso kann ein Hobbyfahrer nicht mit Profimaterial fahren?? einige *indruder* haben mich auch als verrückt abgestempelt, aber es ist doch nun mal unser Hobby, und warum sollen wir dann nicht mit teurem Material fahren. Bei Eisdielenposern ist es was anderes, aber bei 10000 und mehr KM im Jahr gibt es da meines errachtens gar keine Diskussion mehr, ob es gerechtfertigt ist solche Parts zu fahren.

Ich bin auch stolz auf mein neuen Renner, und im Frühjahr geht es weiter mit Edelparts, wer viel fährt soll sich auch was gönnen, ist doch in Ordnung, ich tue das und viele andere wie man sieht auch,

aber wenn mein Renner nur endlich fahrfertig wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (18. September 2004)

JosebaBeloki schrieb:
			
		

> aber bei 10000 und mehr KM im Jahr gibt es da meines errachtens gar keine Diskussion mehr, ob es gerechtfertigt ist solche Parts zu fahren.


das is aber der kleinste teil. . .


----------



## Kühlschrank (19. September 2004)

Hallo das ist der ... "Zeigt her eure Rennräder! "  Fred

Hat noch jemand eines ?


----------



## JosebaBeloki (19. September 2004)

Jo ich habe z.b. auch eins, aber leider ist mein neues erst ende der Woche komplett fertig, eher kommt kein Bild drauf, selbst wenn nur der Name auf dem Oberrohr noch fehlt.


----------



## zechmeister (19. September 2004)

Hallo !

Ich bau mir jetzt für den Winter auch ein Zweitrad, denn ich finde Dampfstrahler, Trainingslagertransport, etc. ist mir für einen knapp 5000,- Euro Renner zu schade. 
Außerdem denke ich das der Gewichts- und Renneffekt wenn Du ein um 2 Kilo leichteres Rad bliz blank geputzt von der Stange nimmst fürs erste Rennen doppelt so stark Wirkt im Kopf oder ??


----------



## *JO* (19. September 2004)

jaaa dann sind 2 räder auch ok. . .allein wenn ich traingslager und WINTERTRAINING höre reichts schon aber ich glaub  über80% der leute fahren im winter fast gar nix wobei im winter ja die einzige zeit is wo man richtig trainieren kann. . .
mfg JO


----------



## Amnesia (19. September 2004)

Warum kann man den im Sommer nicht richtig trainieren?


----------



## PHR3AK (19. September 2004)

währ ich skeptisch, du musst schon gut vertraut mit deinem rad sein - sonst gibts schnell probleme beim pogen.

ich finde als zweitrad noch ein winterrad mit schutzblechen wichtig.

zum thema edelkomponenten kann ich nur sagen das ich mir 1998 ein gebrauchtes profi rad günstig über den verein bekommen habe mit ner record und die hält einfach ewig, habe im rennen natürlich mal nen ergopower und co zerlegt, aber das tolle an campa is ja das man die griffkörper und jede feder einzeln bekommt. die meisten komponenten sind jezt schon weit über 100 tkm alt und funktionieren immernoch klasse.


----------



## t-kiela (19. September 2004)

Warum man(n) im sommer nicht richtig trainieren kann wuerd mich auchmal interresieren!?! Training ist wohl auch im sommer wichtig allerdings sollte im winter dafuer schon hart gearbeitet werden
Nuja im winter is doch hauprsächlich grundlage und bei mitteleuropäischen wetterverhaeltnissen wohl wirklich nur mit schutzblechen am rad ordentlich zu trainieren. Meine Tendenz geht auch ganz klar zum Winterrad (wohl nen crosser) damit es im sommer auch seine daseinsberechtigung bekommt.


@Phreak :sehr gute wahl campy zu fahren mich nerft grad die rechte rechte sti-einheit und ich bekomme von den herren shimano keine ersatzteile dh. neue schaltbremsgriffe kaufen
da sie mit tricks noch funktionieren wird wohl im winter dann auf chorus gewechselt und die japaner koennen mir mal am hintern jucken da es anscheinend bei der ultegra aus meiner baureihe öfter vorkommt das diese sehr schnell (keine 40tkm) nach 3,etwas jahren  die ersten maetzchen machen. mein trainings kollege bekommt nun selbige probleme nach fast gleicher laufleistung.


----------



## zechmeister (19. September 2004)

Amnesia schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kann man den im Sommer nicht richtig trainieren?



Ich denke damit war gemeint das man sein Grundlagentraining über 2-3 Monate erstrecken sollte ohne große Belastungen nach System usw....

Und wer schafft das schon im Sommer, wenn die Rennen und die Berge rufen ? immer mit 120 Puls alles runterstrampeln ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PHR3AK (19. September 2004)

ich würd denken er meint das man im sommer nicht richtig trainieren kann weil man am wochenende mitunter zwei rennen hat, montag dann garnix oder locker macht, am dienstag auch keine richtige belastung reinpacken kann, am mittwoch höchstens nen par kleine tempos am donnerstag is dann das einzige mal das man auch mal nen bischen mehr kann und am freitag heists dann schonwieder aufs rennen einstellen.

@ t-kiela mit der campa wirst zufrieden sein, hab imm sommer auch für meine in die jahre gekommenden ergos noch ohne probleme die feder bekommen die den schalthebel an den bremshabel drückt.


----------



## Dr.Dos (20. September 2004)

Kühlschrank schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo das ist der ... "Zeigt her eure Rennräder! "  Fred
> 
> Hat noch jemand eines ?


  Good posting.


----------



## *JO* (20. September 2004)

PHR3AK schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd denken er meint das man im sommer nicht richtig trainieren kann weil man am wochenende mitunter zwei rennen hat, montag dann garnix oder locker macht, am dienstag auch keine richtige belastung reinpacken kann, am mittwoch höchstens nen par kleine tempos am donnerstag is dann das einzige mal das man auch mal nen bischen mehr kann und am freitag heists dann schonwieder aufs rennen einstellen.


so ausführlich hätt ichs net beschrieben aber das meinte ich


----------



## PHR3AK (20. September 2004)

ihr wollt mehr? hier noch das von meiner schwester:


----------



## mikeonbike (21. September 2004)

Kühlschrank schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo das ist der ... "Zeigt her eure Rennräder! "  Fred
> 
> Hat noch jemand eines ?



na gut...

oisso mal meine schüssel - is nischt für's ego, nur für's training und daher sinnig gestaltet...

radon 0815 rahmen in der kleinsten grösse
wcs-parts
mavic open pro's mit hügi naben, conti latex und gp 3000
komplett ultegra

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/60549/sort/1/cat/500/page/1

gruss mike


----------



## zechmeister (21. September 2004)

@mikeonbike:

Also ich für meinen Geschmack finds total gelungen, bravo !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fat_Tony (23. September 2004)

Das find ich einfach nur schön...naja und gerne haben würd ichs auch !!
(eines tages werd ich hoffentlich was besseres als mein felt haben...eine schönen tages mit einem dann vollem geldbeutelche ^^ )!!
lukas


----------



## Rich_Gaspari (24. September 2004)

eine von meinen flammen!
black is beautiful!


----------



## PHR3AK (24. September 2004)

nicht übel, aber 3fach an sonem rad?!


----------



## Rich_Gaspari (24. September 2004)

@PHR3AK

warum nicht?
bin nicht der auffassung,das 3fach auf only MTB sein soll!
(möchte bitte keine 2/3fach diskussion anfangen!)
damit bin ich mit sicherheit nicht langsamer unterwegs! ;-)

und außerdem wird man ja älter!


----------



## Cicli Corsa (24. September 2004)

Hi,

hier ein Bild meines DENTIS

Gewicht inkl. Pedalen, und Fl.Halter, Tacho

5.8Kg

RH 54cm slope








Anbei eine Liste der verbauten Teile

- COLUMBUS STARSHIP Rohrsatz
- Rahmengewicht nur 980 Gramm
- COLUMBUS SUPERMUSCLE 2004
- COLUMBUS Steuersatz Industriegelagert
- CAMPAGNOLO ULTRA ERGOPOWER
- CAMPAGNOLO RECORD 2004 Umwerfer
- TISO SEREO Schaltwerk - Gold
- LIGHTBIKE Kurbelgarnitur
- aus einem Stück gefräste Kurbelgarnitur
- 53/39 Zähne
- Gewicht nur 465 Gramm
- FRM Titan Innenlager, 135 Gramm
- CAT USA Titan Bremsensatz
- TISO Aluminium Kurbelschrauben, Gold
- FRM ST-R21 Carbonstütze
- TUNE SPEEDNEEDLE Lycra Sattel, 86 Gramm
- EXTRALITE ULTRASTEM Vorbau, 130mm
- 3TTT PRIMA Lenker, 190 Gramm
- AMERICAN CLASSIC CR 420 SAPIM CX RAY Laufräder
- MAXXIS EQUIPE LEGERE Reifen, 160 Gramm
- MAXXIS FLYWEIGHT Schläuche, 48 Gramm
- TUNE SKYLINE Schnellspanner
- TISO Kassette, 12-23 Zähne, Aluminium-Stahl
- 2 Stück B-T-P Carbonflaschenhalter
- KEYWIN CRM Titanpedal, 192 Gramm/Paar
- SIGMA BC 1600 Tachometer
- KONNEX Kette
- NOKON Züge Bremse
- GORE Züge Schaltung

Habe mir jetzt ein PADUANO GUIDA aufgebaut

Bilder folgen


----------



## Reyk (25. September 2004)

Hallo,
sehr schönes Bike, das sich farblich mal absetzt.

Mich würde interessieren ob die Pedale mit Look Platten funktioniert.? 
Oder was ist das für ein System.

Gruß
Reyk


----------



## Cicli Corsa (25. September 2004)

Hier seht Ihr mein DENTI

Gewicht inkl. Pedalen 5.8 Kg






Details:

DENTI LIBERO

- COLUMBUS STARSHIP Rohrsatz
- Rahmengewicht nur 980 Gramm
- COLUMBUS SUPERMUSCLE 2004
- COLUMBUS Steuersatz Industriegelagert
- CAMPAGNOLO ULTRA ERGOPOWER
- CAMPAGNOLO RECORD 2004 Umwerfer
- TISO SEREO Schaltwerk - Gold
- LIGHTBIKE Kurbelgarnitur
- aus einem Stück gefräste Kurbelgarnitur
- 53/39 Zähne
- Gewicht nur 465 Gramm
- FRM Titan Innenlager, 135 Gramm
- CAT USA Titan Bremsensatz
- TISO Aluminium Kurbelschrauben, Gold
- FRM ST-R21 Carbonstütze
- TUNE SPEEDNEEDLE Lycra Sattel, 86 Gramm
- EXTRALITE ULTRASTEM Vorbau, 130mm
- 3TTT PRIMA Lenker, 190 Gramm
- AMERICAN CLASSIC CR 420 SAPIM CX RAY Laufräder
- MAXXIS EQUIPE LEGERE Reifen, 180 Gramm
- MAXXIS FLYWEIGHT Schläuche, 48 Gramm
- TUNE SKYLINE Schnellspanner
- TISO Kassette, 12-25 Zähne, Aluminium-Stahl
- 2 Stück B-T-P CCarbonflaschenhalter
- KEYWIN CRM Titanpedal, 192 Gramm/Paar
- SIGMA BC 1200 Tachometer
- KONNEX Kette
- NOKON Züge Bremse
- GORE Züge Schaltung

u.v.m.

RH: 53,5cm Slope - Oberrohr 55,5cm

Sonderlackierung: GULF RACING 
- Hellblau-Orange-Cremeweiss
Aufgebaut im März 2004


----------



## :mr:80%: (25. September 2004)

Reyk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> sehr schönes Bike, das sich farblich mal absetzt.
> 
> Mich würde interessieren ob die Pedale mit Look Platten funktioniert.?
> ...



@reyk:
neee reyk, keywin ist ein eigenes system, du benötigst also auch deren platten. 
dazu infos 

@ritchie:
schöne gulf-raketehast du langzeiterfahrungen (haltbarkeit) mit der kurbel?

greetz



tobias.


----------



## TimoWr (25. September 2004)

Cicli Corsa: WOW !!!!!


----------



## Amnesia (26. September 2004)

So mein Giant ist seit einer Woche fertig und die ersten 300km sind geradelt. Ich entschuldige mich für die grauen Aussenzüge   
Bei gelegenheit und verbesserter Finanzlage gibts anstelle des ITM Mantis Vorbaus nen 1-2cm kürzeren Vorbau, bin aber noch auf der suche nach nem schönem leichtem Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winnitatsch (26. September 2004)

soo hier mal meins nimmer das neuste aber immer noch schick!


----------



## TimoWr (26. September 2004)

LOL. I drooled over a Cannondale 3.0 when I was a teenager but did not have the money   

Is that a 2.8?

BTW, this reminds me. What ever happened no Wolber, the company that made rims?


----------



## burxxx (26. September 2004)

Cicli Corsa schrieb:
			
		

> Hier seht Ihr mein DENTIS



...ich seh nix!   - Hängts an mir oder funktioniert der Link nich??


----------



## t-kiela (26. September 2004)

@winnie
meinst nicht das dein radl(Rahmen) ein bisschen zu gross geraten ist ??
wuerd dir empfehlen das naechste mal einen ca 4-5 cm kleineren rahmen zu kaufen dann brauchst die sattelstuetze nicht ganz versenken und den lenker auch nicht absaegen und um 45 grad neigen so hasste ja kaum noch moeglichkeit den lenker in einer anderen posi zu greifen


----------



## winnitatsch (26. September 2004)

ich habs so geschenkt bekommen und es passt so also is gut!!!


----------



## t-kiela (26. September 2004)

Nem geschenkten gaul schaut mann nicht ins maul da hasted recht


----------



## winnitatsch (27. September 2004)

t-kiela schrieb:
			
		

> Nem geschenkten gaul schaut mann nicht ins maul da hasted recht





 


Aber wie meinste denn das mit dem abgesägten Lenker? Wo isn der, oder was isn da abgesägt?


----------



## pecht (9. Oktober 2004)

Hi erstmal
ich bins der neue hier. bin jetzt auch unter die rennradfahrer gegangen und ich muß sagen das macht irre spaß und mit dem richtigen trainingsplan auch noch gut für die gesundheit(gewicht). ich bin kein profi, das soll heißen ich fahre wenns wetter paßt mit dem teil zur arbeit ca.80km und sonst wenn ich zeit habe.
und das is mein Baby:


----------



## :mr:80%: (9. Oktober 2004)

pecht schrieb:
			
		

> Hi erstmal
> ich bins der neue hier. bin jetzt auch unter die rennradfahrer gegangen und ich muß sagen das macht irre spaß und mit dem richtigen trainingsplan auch noch gut für die gesundheit(gewicht). ich bin kein profi, das soll heißen ich fahre wenns wetter paßt mit dem teil zur arbeit ca.80km und sonst wenn ich zeit habe.
> und das is mein Baby:




schönes ding  hab eine zwillingsschwester






übereinstimmungen sind rein zufälligund in keinster weise gewünscht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicknick (11. Oktober 2004)

Rich_Gaspari schrieb:
			
		

> eine von meinen flammen!
> black is beautiful!



@Richi: Ich nehme an Du hast "stinknormale Geranienhalter" aus dem Baummarkt verwendet? Ich hatte am Wochenende beim Bibermakrt was ähnliches gesucht, doch nix gefunden was von der Trägerlänge her die halbe Lenkerbreite übertrifft... damit das Radl auch schän im Lot hängt... 

Kurzer Tipp wo man fündig wird...?

Danke
Nicknick


----------



## Reen (12. Oktober 2004)

so, ich poste auch mal meinen fast fertigen neuen winterrenner. eigentlich gehört der bock ja in den 'fertigmacher' thread, da der rahmen fast das billigste bauteil ist. der rest ist in gewicht und preis zwar zu toppen, aber nur schwer. funktional ist das rad jedenfalls, fährt sich nämlich klasse und da wird im sagenumwobenen thread in der classic bike section ja weniger wert drauf gelegt. hier mal die einzelheiten:

rahmen: radon cobra ltd mit carbongabel, ziemlich schwer aber bocksteif, besonders im tretlagerbereich

antrieb: komplett campagnolo record. schaltwerk, schalter, umwerfer, kette, kassette

kurbel: storck power arms, leider mit dura ace innenlager und ultegra blättern. also doch etwas shimpanso am rad 

lrs: campagnolo proton, sehr stabil und dabei leicht, mit conti gp 3000

bremsen: mavic ssc, ein traum trotz des testes in der tour -rofl

anbauteile: ritchey wcs stütze und vorbau, ritchey biomax lenker, flite slr, spd pedale

warte noch auf neue spacer und einen teil des steuersatz. ist alles gerade beim eloxierer. das ändert sich also noch, dransägen kann man aber schlecht, deshalb die noch dürftige optik in diesem bereich. ach ja, die pedale sind auch nicht final. mal sehen was ich mir da nächsten monat noch hole.

hier die picz:


----------



## nicknick (12. Oktober 2004)

Reen schrieb:
			
		

> anbauteile: ritchey wcs stütze und vorbau, ritchey biomax lenker, flite slr, spd pedale



...und gelbe Hütchen...


----------



## RobBj123 (12. Oktober 2004)

Reen schrieb:
			
		

> so, ich poste auch mal meinen fast fertigen neuen winterrenner



Zeig mal dein Sommerrad... 

Aber im Ernst, echt schönes Rad!


----------



## tvaellen (12. Oktober 2004)

Reen schrieb:
			
		

> so, ich poste auch mal meinen fast fertigen neuen winterrenner. eigentlich gehört der bock ja in den 'fertigmacher' thread, da der rahmen fast das billigste bauteil ist. der rest ist in gewicht und preis zwar zu toppen, aber nur schwer. ....



Schließe mich RobBj123 an. Einige Leute wären froh, wenn sie so ein Rad -schwerer Rahmen hin oder her- als Sommerrad hätten. 
Campa Record, storck power arms, mavic ssc u.a. am Trainings-Winterrad ist schon ein wenig Luxus, oder ?  Fährst du damit auch Rennen ?

Dessen ungeachtet natürlich viel Spaß damit 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Reen (12. Oktober 2004)

dann sag ich euch besser nicht was ich für den bock insgesamt bezahlt hab...

von wegen kapitalismus. habe eines der größten ehemaligen talente im radsport als bekannten und der war alles andere als flüssig. außerdem waren dem sieben jahre als radprofi genug... der will nicht mehr. nun ja, die meisten teile sind von ihm (allesamt neuwertig) und das rad hat mich so knapp 1400 euro gekostet. pedale und sattel hatte ich noch im keller. wenn übrigens jemand ein neuwertiges storck scenario carbon (nur rahmen, evtl. mit anbauteilen) für ne schmale mark haben will, schickt mir ne pm 

ob ich nächstes jahr damit rennen fahre, weiß ich nicht. so wie sich derzeit selbst in der c-klasse wegen zweitrangigen plätzen auf gut deutsch in die fresse gehauen wird, ich weiß wirklich nicht ob ich da mitmachen muss. will lieber mal über die alpen radeln.

ach ja die hütchen  nun ja, wenn man vom mtb kommt, dann kann man halt nicht alle rr-marotten verinnerlichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FranzK (14. Oktober 2004)

Hier ist meins:
Ist noch "verschandelt" durch Tasche von einer Zweitagestour. Die Tonne im Hintergrund gehört nicht dazu ;-) 
Christoph


----------



## fab1o (14. Oktober 2004)

*Vorschau 2005*

warscheinlch wirds dieses:




Scott CR1 Pro Ultegra

spekuliere aber auch darauf...:
http://www.scottusa.com/i/images/products/cr1teamissu_carbon.jpg
Scott CR1 Team Issue


----------



## nicknick (14. Oktober 2004)

Reen schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja die hütchen  nun ja, wenn man vom mtb kommt, dann kann man halt nicht alle rr-marotten verinnerlichen.



jaja... ging mir auch so... wenn man vom MTB kommt staunt man schon was die RRler so alles für wichtig erachten...  ...musste mich auch dran gewöhnen dass man sich auf dem RR nicht grüßt sondern nur auf das rad schielt...


----------



## phiro (14. Oktober 2004)

nicknick schrieb:
			
		

> musste mich auch dran gewöhnen dass man sich auf dem RR nicht grüßt sondern nur auf das rad schielt...



ist zwar etwas offtopic, aber ich seh das genau umgekehrt 

in meiner Gegend sind die MTBer sehr komisch, da wird kaum gegrüßt sondern nur doof geschaut
die RRler grüßen aber fast alle, im Urlaub habe ich auch nichts gegenteiliges feststellen können

und das mit den Kappen: das hab ich auch am MTB so, auch schon bevor ich das RR hatte


----------



## PHR3AK (14. Oktober 2004)

wenn man gute augen hat siet man im sommer -> wer haarige beine hat oder nen profi trikot trägt grüßt fast nie.


----------



## phiro (14. Oktober 2004)

PHR3AK schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man gute augen hat siet man im sommer -> wer haarige beine hat oder nen profi trikot trägt grüßt fast nie.



am besten beides zusammen   
die zähle ich aber nicht zu den RR-Fahrern 

Meinst du das Profis nicht grüßen?
die die ich kenne/treffe sind meist nicht so, nur die Nachwuchsleute (Junioren oder Leute aus U23-Teams) sind sich meist zu schade


----------



## PHR3AK (15. Oktober 2004)

naja, die echten pros sind schon cool, mein mehr die amstrongs und co die bei schönem wetter gelegentlich gesichted werden.


----------



## Gregor74 (16. Oktober 2004)

PHR3AK schrieb:
			
		

> naja, die echten pros sind schon cool, mein mehr die amstrongs und co die bei schönem wetter gelegentlich gesichted werden.



  Habe dieses Jahr, an einem Sonntag auf meiner Runde zweimal Amstrong, einmal McEwan und dreimal Virenque getroffen    . Nur Karpets hat gefehlt. Gegrüßt hat keiner


----------



## Amnesia (16. Oktober 2004)

Das sich RR Fahrer nicht grüßen ist eher die Ausnahme. Ich nick manchmal nur oder heb zwei Finger, die meisten dennen ich begegne die heben sogar ne ganze Hand zum gruße und rufen was.

Ich grüß sogar die, die ich überhole


----------



## Col. Kurtz (16. Oktober 2004)

sammal wo trefft ihr denn profis?!


also gegrüßt wird glaub ich immer, wenn sich 2 begegnen, die einander für ebenbürdig professionell halten!(wenn man nem anfänger begegnet is man sich zu schade, wenn einem sonem u23 hengst mit überschuhen und 3500? rad begegnet is das natürlich n arroganter schnösel)

ich bin momentan sehr zufrieden mit dem hier:





das einzige was mich etwas stört ist, dass sich bei ungünstigem lenkeinschlag schuhspitze und vorderreifen berühren/blockieren. um das rauszufinden hat es schon einen blutigen ampel-stehversuch gebraucht...aber ansonsten: TOP. unschlagbares P/L-verhältnis!

e: werbung in dem bild einfach wegdenken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzyholger (16. Oktober 2004)

edit. sry.


----------



## zechmeister (16. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Jungs !
Ich denk das mit dem grüßen ist jetzt in diesem tread mehr als ausführlich besprochen !
Ihr könnt ja nen neuen darüber eröffnen.

lg tz  
PS: ich grüß keinen rr fahrer ohne helm, haben schon zu viele dran glauben müssen !


----------



## fab1o (17. Oktober 2004)

@ zechmeister
ja, bin auch dafür dass die gruss-diskussion hier fehl am platz ist.
und doch noch kurz: grüsse auch keinen ohne helm!!!!


----------



## phiro (18. Oktober 2004)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> das einzige was mich etwas stört ist, dass sich bei ungünstigem lenkeinschlag schuhspitze und vorderreifen berühren/blockieren.



ich glaube das ist bei fast jedem RR so, also bei meinem auf jedenfall auch, also nicht weiter ärgern


----------



## PHR3AK (18. Oktober 2004)

ich grüße immer alle ohne helm und hoffe das sie mir dann ihr zweitrad vererben


----------



## kedo (19. Oktober 2004)

ich auch:


----------



## PHR3AK (19. Oktober 2004)

schnike, aber fällt mehr unter die rubrik querfeldeinräder oder?
ist das vorne nen nabendynamo? hast du für die v-brakes diese speziellen umlenkrollen gebraucht?


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (20. Oktober 2004)

Mein TT Raedchen...


----------



## tvaellen (20. Oktober 2004)

Bianchi_EV4 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein TT Raedchen...



Très chic !
... auch wenn mein Rücken diese Sitzposition momentan keine 3 Minuten aushalten würde 

Was fährst du damit ? Triathlon ?

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marewo (21. Oktober 2004)

Moin tvaellen,
ich glaube du wirst überrascht sein, wie positiv dein Rücken auf diese Sitzposition  reagiert, wenn so ein Rad optimal angepasst ist.

Gruß 
Marewo


----------



## Catweazl (21. Oktober 2004)

tvaellen schrieb:
			
		

> Très chic !
> ... auch wenn mein Rücken diese Sitzposition momentan keine 3 Minuten aushalten würde



Was ist den an der Sitzposition so schlimm?   Die ist mit der Einstellung doch mehr auf Komfort als auf Aerodynamik ausgelegt. Wenn ich's richtig sehe, gibt's da nicht mal ne Sattel-Lenker-Überhöhung. 

Wenn ich mir die meisten Zeitfahrmaschinen ansehe, sind da Sattel-Lenker-Überhöhungen von 10 cm nix außergewöhnliches.


----------



## tvaellen (21. Oktober 2004)

Catweazl schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist den an der Sitzposition so schlimm?   Die ist mit der Einstellung doch mehr auf Komfort als auf Aerodynamik ausgelegt. Wenn ich's richtig sehe, gibt's da nicht mal ne Sattel-Lenker-Überhöhung.



Das bezog sich mehr auf meinen Rücken, insb. meine etwas steife LWS.    Ihr habt schon recht. Wenn man sich unten Ulles Position auf dem Walser anschaut, ist das Cube noch ganz human 






Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Dr.Dos (23. Oktober 2004)

Das neue Giant ist nun exakt so, wie ich es möchte. *Klick die Bilder!*


----------



## enweh (23. Oktober 2004)

Ein sehr schönes NonPlusUltra !
Aber bring mal deinen VR-Schnellspanner in die richtige Position


----------



## TimoWr (23. Oktober 2004)

WOW   

That's definitely one of the best looking bikes ever!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (23. Oktober 2004)

Sehr, sehr schön


----------



## tvaellen (23. Oktober 2004)

Wenn man Kinderfahrräder mag 
und auch einen Verriss durch die Nm-Fetischisten der  "Tour" nicht fürchtet 
.
.
.
.
.
... ist das wirklich ein nettes Rad !! 

Ich finde nur schade, dass es derzeit offenbar keine andere Farbe im RR Bereich ausser schwarz mehr gibt  Dafür kannst du allerdings nichts.

Was mich noch interessiert (auch wenn ich mich damit mal wieder blamiere ) :
Reynolds kenne ich noch als Hersteller von alten stahlrohren (753, 531 und wie sie alle hiessen) sowie als Gabelproduzent. Aber Laufräder ? Nie gehört.
Wie bist du darauf gekommen und was sind das für welche ?

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Dr.Dos (23. Oktober 2004)

Danke, danke.  

tvaellen, das sind Reynolds Stratus DV. Die Geschichte ist recht nett auf deren HP geschildert, http://www.reynoldscomposites.com.

Bereits vor vielen Jahren hatten LEW Felgen einen genialen Ruf in Bezug auf Steifigkeit, Gewicht und besonders Qualität. Mit der Hilfe (und der finanziellen Power) eines Zulieferer von Faserteilen für die Automilindustrie entstanden die aktuellen Serien an Felgen und Gabeln. In beidem steckt extrem viel Know-How, es ist beeindruckend.

Seit Ewigkeiten beobachte ich die Meinungen zu den Produkten und es finden sich ausschließlich positive Berichte. Qualitätsprobleme oder 'known issues' wie bei anderen Herstellern (nein, ich nenne keine Namen) gibt es nicht.

Die Laufräder sind sehr aerodynamisch, laut angeblichen internen Untersuchungen von USPS die aerodynamischsten überhaupt. Außerdem werden sehr hohe Speichenspannungen angelegt bei nur 16/20 Speichen, was die Laufräder sehr steif macht, ohne dass die Nippelaufnahmen sich verabschieden.

Die Naben sind White Industries, eher schwer, aber laut Aussage von Reynolds die einzigen, die die Speichenspannung aushalten. Ich hatte WI Naben bereits vor 10 Jahren (die ECHT VERGOLDETEN! ) am MTB und war begeistert. Die Laufräder wiegen 1244 g, die Felgen knapp 350 g bei 46 mm Felgenhöhe.

Mir gefällt insbesondere die dezente Optik. Außer LWs (andere Baustelle) oder Boras gibt es m.E. technisch keinerlei Konkurrenz.


----------



## TimoWr (23. Oktober 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gefällt insbesondere die dezente Optik. Außer LWs (andere Baustelle) oder Boras gibt es m.E. technisch keinerlei Konkurrenz.



Corima?


----------



## Amnesia (23. Oktober 2004)

Weisses Lenkerband ist mal der stilistische Fauxpas schlechthin. Irks.

Was für ne Sattelstütze ist das denn?


----------



## Reen (24. Oktober 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Außer LWs (andere Baustelle) oder Boras gibt es m.E. technisch keinerlei Konkurrenz.



fullspeedahead...= fsa

aber schönes rad. nur das lenkerband


----------



## Dr.Dos (24. Oktober 2004)

An einem MTB Board weiß man halt klassisches weiß nicht zu würdigen. Da mangelt es schlicht an (Achtung insider): Excellenz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 FSA Laufräder, diese dreibeinigen Furunkel?


----------



## 855 (24. Oktober 2004)

hi,
schönes rad, auch wenn es nicht mein stil ist. stimmig und wertig.
weißes lenkerband ist nett, aber nicht an diesem bike!
ach ja, die shimano sti sehen echt aus wie geschwüre, da können die funktionieren wie sie wollen!!
weiter so, 855


----------



## Amnesia (24. Oktober 2004)

Wo ich den Lenker schon so im Auge hab, steht der nicht etwas verdreht? Dachte immer man hat klassisch die Lenkerenden horizontal.


----------



## Fettkloß (24. Oktober 2004)

ich bin kein shimaNo fan und für giant hab ich auch nix übrig . aber das rad hat was . die sti`s sehen halt ultrakomisch aus , aber die kurbelgarnitur mit dem rahmen ist ein blickfang , laufräder sehen auch sehr gut aus - und ich finde auch das weiße band gut .


was wiegt`s ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reen (24. Oktober 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> An einem MTB Board weiß man halt klassisches weiß nicht zu würdigen. Da mangelt es schlicht an (Achtung insider): Excellenz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geschwüre hab ich da noch nicht gesehen. nur sehr wertige laufräder. übrigens oftmals bei der tdf gesichtet. meinst du das mit dreibeinig? ist ansichtssache. technisch jedenfalls absolut konkurrenzwürdig, wenn nicht mehr. und da gings dir ja drum.






und naja, weißes lenkerband ist halt geschmacksache. mir wärs zu schnell aa. 
aber klassisches an dem rad? hmmm... der sattel! 

mir gefällts übrigens dennoch gut.


----------



## Dr.Dos (24. Oktober 2004)

Reen schrieb:
			
		

> oftmals bei der tdf gesichtet


Bilder?


----------



## :mr:80%: (24. Oktober 2004)

Reen schrieb:
			
		

> ...übrigens oftmals bei der tdf gesichtet....




...jetzt atmen wir aber nochmal tief durch und gehen in uns...


----------



## Principia (24. Oktober 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Das neue Giant ist nun exakt so, wie ich es möchte. *Klick die Bilder!*


hmmm. meine frage war schon bei deinen "alten" fotos: wie kann man diese dekadente ambivalenz dennoch steigern? richtig ! mit gescheiten schlauchis !!!  

toprad. wenn jetzt noch ne andere schaltgruppe _(kurbel)_ dranwär.....*seuftz*


----------



## cluso (24. Oktober 2004)

Geiles Rad.

Beschleunigung von nem SL55?!

Aber doch kein WCS-Vorbau  

Gruß

PS: Ja, ich mag kein Richtey


----------



## J.A.N.N. (24. Oktober 2004)

@ Dr.Dos

Das ist aber ein krasses Teil! Wär ich froh wenn ich sowas auch hätte.

Aber dafür muss man auch ganz schön was hinblättern. Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß damit!

Gruß J.A.N.N.


----------



## Reen (24. Oktober 2004)

jo, war wohl doch nichts mit den lr bei der tour   
dennoch ma ganz geschmeidig bleiben ihr zwei... hatte in erinnerung dass csc die fsa's bei irgendwelchen etappen gefahren sind. lrs sind ja noch relativ neu bei fsa. die restlichen teile waren jedenfalls häufig zu sehen. mein fehler - dein fehler das lenkerband


----------



## Manitou (25. Oktober 2004)

Reen schrieb:
			
		

> jo, war wohl doch nichts mit den lr bei der tour
> dennoch ma ganz geschmeidig bleiben ihr zwei... hatte in erinnerung dass csc die fsa's bei irgendwelchen etappen gefahren sind. lrs sind ja noch relativ neu bei fsa. die restlichen teile waren jedenfalls häufig zu sehen. mein fehler - dein fehler das lenkerband



Den Zipp Schriftzug bei den Laufrädern von CSC, kann man in der Hecktick des Geschehens auch mal übersehen  . So unauffällig wie die sind!!

Manitou


----------



## Dr.Dos (25. Oktober 2004)

Reen schrieb:
			
		

> dein fehler das lenkerband


Ach, was wären bulletin boards ohne provokante Spinner, denen man den Spruch des großen Denkers und Philosophen Dieter Nuhr zurufen möchte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amnesia (25. Oktober 2004)

Das ist doch fast Allgemeinbildung das CSC auf Zipp fährt.


Viel schlimmeres Problem was ich hab, das ich im Moment keinen Rahmen wüsste der mir richtig gut gefällt.


----------



## TimoWr (25. Oktober 2004)

Doc, is there a weight limit for the rider of that Giant frame? I imagine that my 90 kilos are a bit to much


----------



## Dr.Dos (25. Oktober 2004)

Hey Timo,

the Giant is not very stiff torsionally in the main triangle. I'd recommend a frame in size L for riders up to 80 kg max. bb stiffness is top-notch, though. Anyhow I never experienced any wobbles or unwanted movements even at speeds over 90 km/h with my other TCR (currently 71-72 kg).

At 90 kg I'd ride some Aluminum frame weighing around 1300 g. Sure there are superstiff Carbon or Aluminum frames at lower weights but don't ask about long term usage...

Cheers
Marc


----------



## Reen (25. Oktober 2004)

wenn man hier ein bild seines rades postet, muss man vielleicht mal mit gegenwind rechnen. erwarte bitte nicht, dass sich alle leser in wohlgefallen auflösen, wenn du hier deinen carbonbock präsentierst. je teurer der hobel, desto 'pingeliger' darf man sich geben, denke ich. aber nun, one for the record:

"geiles rad! boah, wieviel haste denn dafür bezählt??? sieht super aus. mann, hätte ich auch gern... kette rechts."

bin raus, ich anti.


----------



## *blacksheep* (25. Oktober 2004)

Reen schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man hier ein bild seines rades postet, muss man vielleicht mal mit gegenwind rechnen. erwarte bitte nicht, dass sich alle leser in wohlgefallen auflösen, wenn du hier deinen carbonbock präsentierst. je teurer der hobel, desto 'pingeliger' darf man sich geben, denke ich...



Bin ganz Deiner Meinung. Aber unter Anwendung dessen sich an der Farbe des Lenkerbandes aufzuhalten, zeugt von einer Kleingeistigkeit ohnegleichen. Wenn man sonst nichts an einem perfekten Rad zu bemängeln hat, dann ist eben das Lenkerband dran!   Fast täglich bei den Sozialneidern im Tour-Forum zu beobachten!   

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Dr.Dos (25. Oktober 2004)

edit: Radon 4eva 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Danke Freund Manitou, das ist es nicht wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (25. Oktober 2004)

So jetzt haben wir uns alles ausgekotzt :kotz: , 
fahren ne Runde Rad  und kommen hier wieder friedlich zumsammen!! 

Manitou


P.S. Das Lenkerband passt meiner Meinung nach sehr gut zu dem Rad.


----------



## Carbon (25. Oktober 2004)

@Principia:


> hmmm. meine frage war schon bei deinen "alten" fotos: wie kann man diese dekadente ambivalenz dennoch steigern? richtig ! mit gescheiten schlauchis !!!



Das mit der Dekadenz verstehe ich ja, aber was meinst du denn mit Ambivalenz? Wo ist die denn bei diesem Thema?  


Ach übrigens: Das Rad ist Top genau so, wie es aufgebaut ist! Gegen weisses Lenkerband sprechen nur praktische Gründe, optisch ist es schick.


----------



## Dr.Dos (25. Oktober 2004)

Carbon schrieb:
			
		

> was meinst du denn mit Ambivalenz?


Er meinte eigentlich 'reziproke Rekonvaleszenz'.


----------



## *adrenalin* (25. Oktober 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Das neue Giant ist nun exakt so, wie ich es möchte. *Klick die Bilder!*




wenn ich jetz auch noch meinen senf dazugeben darf:

weißes lenkerband hin oder her: an einem bike, wo man sich soviel mühe gegeben hat, daß alles schwarz ist (ich stehe ja bekanntlich drauf   ), hätte ich ein schwarzes lenkerband deutlich besser gefunden!

wenn die ganze kiste weiß wäre, sieht das natürlich schon wieder ganz anders aus!

p.s. affenscharfes gerät übrigens!!!


----------



## Principia (25. Oktober 2004)

Carbon schrieb:
			
		

> @Principia:
> 
> 
> Das mit der Dekadenz verstehe ich ja, aber was meinst du denn mit Ambivalenz? Wo ist die denn bei diesem Thema?  .


muss man hier alles erklären ?  

mit ambivalenz kann man auch eine doppelwertigkeit ausdrücken. z.b.
eine einstellung gegenüber einer sache, sprich dem gezeigten rad, die gleichzeitig mit gefuehlen der zuneigung und abneigung verbunden ist. siehe meine abneigung gegen die dura ace, aber gleichzeitge "zuneigung" zu cfk-rahmen, o.ä. die kombinierung mit dekandenz treibt das ganze noch auf die spitze....

hoffe somit für klarheit gesorgt zu haben und werde mich zukünftig nur noch "DDD-formulierungen" bedienen....cheers leutz


----------



## TimoWr (25. Oktober 2004)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> weißes lenkerband hin oder her: an einem bike, wo man sich soviel mühe gegeben hat, daß alles schwarz ist (ich stehe ja bekanntlich drauf   ), hätte ich ein schwarzes lenkerband deutlich besser gefunden


On the other hand: Dr. Dos has gone through so much trouble to build a bike that is exactly as he wants it to be, why not accept that he wants white ribbon instead of black? I mean, he build a mega exclusive, very expensive bike which meets his own personal wishes and all people can say is "hey, I don't like the white ribbon"


----------



## Dr.Dos (25. Oktober 2004)

TimoWr schrieb:
			
		

> On the other hand: Dr. Dos has gone through so much trouble to build a bike that is exactly as he wants it to be, why not accept that he wants white ribbon instead of black? I mean, he build a mega exclusive, very expensive bike which meets his own personal wishes and all people can say is "hey, I don't like the white ribbon"


And on the very other (third?) hand everybody is invited to leave a comment. If someone's style is black ribbon, that's 100% ok. If somebody is disgusted by white ribbon, ok too. I myself consider shiny white ribbon as one of the ever so famous [nine] undeniable signs of cycling-excellence.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The narrow minded attitude of certain persons was pointed out pretty clear already. Now that everything has been said, let's bring on some other cool bikes.


----------



## tvaellen (25. Oktober 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> At 90 kg I'd ride some Aluminum frame weighing around 1300 g. Sure there are superstiff Carbon or Aluminum frames at lower weights but don't ask about long term usage...



So ist es 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Deshalb habe ich mich mit meinen rund 85 kg auch von dem Gedanken verabschiedet, einmal einen der Superleicht-Rahmen zu fahren, egal von wem sie sind. 

Tvaellen


----------



## Carbon (25. Oktober 2004)

@Principia, Dr. Dos:
Ich weiss, was "Ambivalenz" bedeutet, meine Frage war nur, worin die bei diesem Bild besteht. Für die Leser(und das sind wohl die meisten), die nicht wissen was Principia zu älteren Abbildungen von sich gegeben hat, wäre es schön gewesen, es dazu zu schreiben


----------



## PHR3AK (25. Oktober 2004)

scheiß drauf is nur lenkerband?!

btw...in 100km is es eh schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (25. Oktober 2004)

hallo zusammen,

habe am wochenende einen alten italienischen stahlrenner geerbt und wollte nun wissen, obe den namen jemand kennt.

der rahmen ist von "BOSCHETTI" das modell heisst wohl "RINO" !
muss etwa mitte achziger sein, denn am rahmen ist ein aufkleber "champione 1982-1988" oder so ähnlich. columbus super rohrsatz - ausgestattet mit einer 8-fach dura ace schaltgruppe ( STI ) und ultegra ( shimano 600 ) bremsen und kurbel. gabel und streben sind verchromt, der rest quietschbunt.

ein foto gibts erst mitte der woche !

kann jemand damit was anfangen ???


----------



## Axas (25. Oktober 2004)

> ...an einem bike, wo man sich soviel mühe gegeben hat, daß alles schwarz ist...



au contraire: Das weiße Lenkerband passt hervorragend zum ebenfalls weißen "Giant"-Schriftzug und auch überhaupt...





> ...famous [nine] undeniable signs of cycling-excellence.


what's the other eight?      - Raus damit!

Gruß, Axel


----------



## Gregor74 (26. Oktober 2004)

Ich verstehe nicht, daß Ihr hier über Lenkerbandfarben diskutiert? Es gibt nur eine WAHRE Farbe für Lenkerband


----------



## PHR3AK (26. Oktober 2004)

is das nen bahnsprinter lenker? der siet so aus als wenn er nach unten keilförmig auseinander geht....


ps: ammi material zu fahren finde ich ja gerade so noch akzeptabel aber dann auch noch mit flagge drauf?   

aber is ja deine sache


----------



## Gregor74 (26. Oktober 2004)

PHR3AK schrieb:
			
		

> is das nen bahnsprinter lenker? der siet so aus als wenn er nach unten keilförmig auseinander geht....


Ist ein Ritchey Classic, ist im unteren Bereich parallel.



			
				PHR3AK schrieb:
			
		

> ps: ammi material zu fahren finde ich ja gerade so noch akzeptabel aber dann auch noch mit flagge drauf?
> 
> aber is ja deine sache


Das ist eine Cippolini-Sonderlackierung aus der Vor-Bush Zeit, als er noch für Saeco fuhr und ja, ist meine Sache


----------



## :mr:80%: (26. Oktober 2004)

Gregor74 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe nicht, daß Ihr hier über Lenkerbandfarben diskutiert? Es gibt nur eine WAHRE Farbe für Lenkerband




...wo du recht hast, hast du recht   

tobias. bekennender weiss-fahrer


----------



## *JO* (26. Oktober 2004)

ich fah Schwarz weiß  gillt das auch ?


----------



## Reyk (26. Oktober 2004)

Welche RH hat das Cannondale?


----------



## Gregor74 (26. Oktober 2004)

Reyk schrieb:
			
		

> Welche RH hat das Cannondale?


RH ist 56


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gregor74 (26. Oktober 2004)

*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> ich fah Schwarz weiß  gillt das auch ?


   um Himmels willen.......nein.


Und um jetzt noch ein bischen mehr zu polarisieren:


----------



## Renatus (27. Oktober 2004)

Hier ist meins:
Hat erst 60km runter:


----------



## Northern lite (1. Dezember 2004)

Schade, hat denn keiner noch ein paar schöne Bilder von schönen Rennern??

Ich wollte den Theart nur mal nach oben schieben, bevor er ganz verloren geht.

Gruß Northern lite


----------



## Axas (1. Dezember 2004)

Northern lite schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, hat denn keiner noch ein paar schöne Bilder von schönen Rennern??
> 
> Ich wollte den Theart nur mal nach oben schieben, bevor er ganz verloren geht.
> 
> Gruß Northern lite



Also ich hab ein hässliches Bild von nem schönen Renner...
wie findest du das?   






Gruß, Axel


----------



## Northern lite (1. Dezember 2004)

das iut doch endlich mal wieder was zum anschauen.

Aber ich nehme auch schöne Bilder von häßlichen Rädern   

Gruß Northern lite


----------



## *JO* (1. Dezember 2004)

Gregor74 schrieb:
			
		

> um Himmels willen.......nein.
> 
> 
> Und um jetzt noch ein bischen mehr zu polarisieren:


was für ein Zeitfahlenker ist das ? will auch so eine gerade. .  woher bekomm ich sowas ?
mfg JO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (2. Dezember 2004)

*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> was für ein Zeitfahlenker ist das ?


"oval"!




			
				*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> woher bekomm ich sowas ?
> mfg JO


hier: klick


----------



## *JO* (2. Dezember 2004)

Oval hab ich auch erkannt und das es die bei Cosmic gibt weiß ich auch aber da sind auch keine mit geraden Griffen vorne die sind auch alle nach oben gebogen
mfg JO


----------



## Gregor74 (3. Dezember 2004)

Der Lenker ist Custom-Made.

Habe dafür einen alten geraden MTB-Lenker auseinander gesägt. Passt perfekt, sowohl der Ausen- als auch der Innendurchmesser, ist wichtig wegen der Lenkerendschalthebel.


----------



## *JO* (3. Dezember 2004)

danke ! 
mfg JO


----------



## Owl Hollow (4. Dezember 2004)

Hier meins - der Rahmen war Liebe auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## northpoint (4. Dezember 2004)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> Hier meins - der Rahmen war Liebe auf den ersten Blick.



Mit dem heissen Rad trägst bestimmt besonders schnell die Zeitungen (siehe Bild) aus,oder? ;-)


----------



## Owl Hollow (4. Dezember 2004)

Ne, ich geh Stromzähler ablesen   
übrigens, hier noch ein Bild, habe einen 94er Colnago Titanio unstatthaft aufgebaut, möchte das Teil verkaufen, entweder ganz oder als Rahmen-Gabel-Set.


----------



## cluso (5. Dezember 2004)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> Hier meins - der Rahmen war Liebe auf den ersten Blick.




Wowww, sehr schönes Teil


----------



## gemini900 (27. Dezember 2004)

Hier kommt meins,
wird aber (noch) nicht benutzt, habe ich mir fürs Alter zugelegt.


----------



## *JO* (27. Dezember 2004)

bitte mach das 3fach kettenblatt weg 2 reicht doch 
mfg JO ansonsten recht schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dædalus (27. Dezember 2004)

Klicken zum vergrößern.
Foto ist im Sommer entstanden, mittlerweile ist ein neuer Sattel drauf. Jetzt im Winter ist sowieso eher MTB-Zeit..

D


----------



## fab1o (29. Dezember 2004)

bald: Scott CR1 Pro Ultegra 

etwa in 1-2 Wochen werde ich es euch in meiner Abstimmung(inkl. Tuning) präsentieren können


----------



## Carbon (30. Dezember 2004)

...hoffentlich ohne Ritchey-Teile, zumindest ohne Ritchey-Stütze. Ansonsten ist das Rad bestimmt ´ne richtige Fahrmaschine.


----------



## Beach90 (1. Januar 2005)

Mein Schülerbike ist mein altes rennrad mit neuem rahmen und gabel.
schaltung campa mirage , bremse promax, gabel kenises carbon , rahmen radon mit lackschäden ,deswegen auch billiger   
leider ist die vorderbremse noch nicht dran da die schaube zu kurz war die kommt erst nächste woche , naja muss ich wohl solange noch downhill machen   
dran kommen noch : zwei pseudo carbon flaschenhalter , breiterer lenker und vielleicht noch ne neue sattelstüze , dann aber warscheinlich Ritchey WCS   ,klickies und noch en netter sattel ( selle italia SLR XP )
lg beach


----------



## fab1o (2. Januar 2005)

Hier mal mein Renner, den ich seit 3 Jahren fahre:
Storck Scenario Team 

freue mich sehr auf den neuen: 
Scott CR1 Pro Ultegra


----------



## bikehumanumest (2. Januar 2005)

carlsson schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein Renner, den ich seit 3 Jahren fahre:
> Storck Scenario Team




so ähnlich sieht auch meins aus !







PS: Rahmen ist mir eigentlich ne nummer zu groß - vor allem am berg merk ich das...

der rahmen ist größe 58 oder 59cm je nachdem wie man mißt - wenn jemand ihn haben will oder jemand nen 56er storck scenario rahmen hat und tauschen will ... nehmt Kontakt auf 

joe


----------



## bikehumanumest (2. Januar 2005)

sorry,hier nochmal in normalgröße :







joe


----------



## fab1o (2. Januar 2005)

@bikehumanumest

also wenn die Einstellung von deiner Geometrie so für dich stimmt wie auf dem Foto ist das Rad bestimmt nicht zu gross!


----------



## Gregor74 (2. Januar 2005)

carlsson schrieb:
			
		

> @bikehumanumest
> 
> also wenn die Einstellung von deiner Geometrie so für dich stimmt wie auf dem Foto ist das Rad bestimmt nicht zu gross!



Würde ich auch sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-kiela (3. Januar 2005)

also zu gross würd ich auch nicht sagen hast ja auch noch spielraum inner satelstuetze und spacer und etwas kürzerer vorbau kann sonst auch nicht schaden versuchs einfach mal mit nem cm weniger sattelhöhe dann is am berg meisst angenehmer zu fahren ,falls du jetzt sehr durchgestreckte beine haben solltest
wenn du wissen willst wie ein zu grosser rahmen aussieht dann schau dir das scenario von carlson an das is nu wirklich 2 nummern zu gross gekauft


----------



## fab1o (3. Januar 2005)

@t-kiela

wenn du meinst... du musst es ja wissen


----------



## cluso (3. Januar 2005)

@bikehumanumest

Schau dir mal das an:

Sitzposition 

da kannst du die (theoretisch) ideale Sitzposition herleiten. 
Die Werte haben zumindest bei mir sehr gut gepasst.
Vielleicht hilft es dir auch weiter.

Gruß

cluso


----------



## Kaiowana (14. Januar 2005)

Hier ist mein neuer Renner


----------



## phiro (14. Januar 2005)

geiles Teil, viel Carbon dran   

viel Spaß damit

gruß


----------



## PHR3AK (14. Januar 2005)

mussten ne mege brikets für sterben^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## northpoint (14. Januar 2005)

@kaiowana:

Lecker Bike!


----------



## Fettkloß (14. Januar 2005)

@ bikehumanumest - eines der schönsten bikes hier aus dem forum wie ich finde


----------



## Kaiowana (14. Januar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ bikehumanumest - eines der schönsten bikes hier aus dem forum wie ich finde


Vielen Dank.


----------



## Tracer (14. Januar 2005)

Carbon, Carbon, Carbon!
Schönes Rad!
Sind die Flaschenhalter auch aus Carbon aus dem Haus Stevens?
Gruss
Willy

P.S.: Sind die Laufräder von dem du geträumt hast?


----------



## Michael_K (14. Januar 2005)

Super Teil, eine Augenweide   Eine Cosmic-spezifische Frage habe ich allerdings:
Kann man denn die gelben Aufkleber von den Felgen runterknibbeln, so daß dieser grelle gelb weggeht? Nicht jetzt für dieses Bike aber bestimmt interessant bei Rädern wo die Farbe nicht hinpasst und das Geld nicht für Bora's oder Zipps reicht...wäre bei meinem vielleicht irgendwann der Fall.


----------



## flying sash (14. Januar 2005)

heute abgeholt!
mein renner
jetzt kommt noch nen flight deck dran und time pedalen


----------



## Fettkloß (15. Januar 2005)

@ kaiowana -   für was bedankst du dich   

bist du auch gleichzeitig mit dem nick - bikehumanumest - angemeldet ?


----------



## *blacksheep* (15. Januar 2005)

flying sash schrieb:
			
		

> heute abgeholt!
> mein renner
> jetzt kommt noch nen flight deck dran und time pedalen


Wurde aber auch endlich Zeit, nicht wahr?!  Schöner Renner!  

Gruß,

Janus


----------



## *blacksheep* (15. Januar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ kaiowana -  für was bedankst du dich
> 
> bist du auch gleichzeitig mit dem nick - bikehumanumest - angemeldet ?


Nein, ist er nicht! Aber bei dem geilen Renner muss er ja davon ausgehen, daß jegliches Lob sich nur auf seinen Renner beziehen kann!  Die Bezeichnung "eines der schönsten Bikes hier im Forum" MUSSTE sich doch auf sein Baby beziehen...


----------



## Fettkloß (15. Januar 2005)

@ janus - wenn ich das stevens gemeint hätte , hätte ich das auch geschrieben   
an dem storck gibt es fast nix zu meckern - (aus meiner sicht )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex de Large (2. Februar 2005)

Das Rad wurde sehr günstig im SSV geschossen (wollte eigentlich nur einen RR-Rahmen kaufen). 

Die Originalteile (Tigra, Coda, Truvativ etc.) gegen Dura Ace und Hügi/DT-Swiss Laufräder getauscht.

Meiner Frau habe ich von den übrig gebliebenen Teilen ein Sportrad aufgebaut.

Jetzt sind wir beide glücklich.


----------



## Railon (3. März 2005)

Hab auch son Teil..................


----------



## immerletzter (4. März 2005)

... mit Kofferraum?


----------



## drivingghost (4. März 2005)

Größer in meiner Galerie.
Mittlerweile mit Speedneedle.


----------



## Amnesia (5. März 2005)

Gawd, bin ich froh nen Deda und keinen Ritchey genommen zu haben.


----------



## cluso (11. März 2005)

So mein Renner ist nun "perfekt".

I like that ****ing Shit 







Gruß

cluso


----------



## XTR (11. März 2005)

Mal abgesehen vom Wetter sieht das gar nicht schlecht aus


----------



## Scotty18 (11. März 2005)

Hier mein Rennrad : GIANT RTC    






und der restliche FuhrPark


----------



## karstb (14. März 2005)

@scotty
da ist ja von allem was dabei.
aber die rahmen scheinen mir jeweils (mind.) eine nummer zu groß.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty18 (14. März 2005)

Wieso ne Nummer zu gross????


----------



## immerletzter (14. März 2005)

karstb schrieb:
			
		

> aber die rahmen scheinen mir jeweils (mind.) eine nummer zu groß.......



  Verstehe den Kommentar auch nicht so recht!


----------



## Scotty18 (14. März 2005)

Ich auch nicht  .... tsssssss ....


----------



## Amnesia (20. März 2005)

Leider kein draussen Bild da ich immer die Kamera vergesse.

Neue Sattelstütze: FSA K-Force Light
Neuer Vorbau: Syntace F139
Neuer Lenker: Deda Anatomic 215
+ schwarze Züge

jetzt noch FSA Kurbeln und schicke Aerolaufräder und ich wär happy 

(zum Vergleich http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1490006&postcount=975 so sah es zuletzt aus)


----------



## Amnesia (20. März 2005)

Close Up


----------



## holgi1969 (20. März 2005)

Mein Bike: Red Bull Pro SL mit Campagnolo Mirage komplett.
1,5 Jahre alt. Bin sehr zufrieden, da Rahmen super stabil und steif ist.
Muß er bei mir auch sein (1,92m, 104kg).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fab1o (26. März 2005)

Mein neues Gerät: *Scott CR1 Pro*










*Daten:*
Rahmen: Scott CR1 Pro L
Laufräder: Tune/DT RR1.1/DT Revolution/DT Alunippel
Reifen: Conti GP 3000
Schaltung: Shimano Ultegra
Bremsen: Shimano Ultegra
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Vorbau/Sattelstütze: Ritchey Pro
Lenker: Scott
Steuersatz: FSA
Pedale: Time Impact S
Flaschenhalter: Elite Inox
Computer: Shimano Flight Deck
Gewicht: komplett 6.95kg


----------



## Island (28. März 2005)

hier ist papas maschine





meine werde ich vll. auch noch posten, ist jedoch ohne spinergy, die dinger sehen cool aus, fahren sich auch klasse, aber sobald seitenwind eintritt ist der spass vorbei


----------



## Menis (30. März 2005)

der sommer kommt, am wochenende geht es nach malle, henninger turm wartet - die kiste ist bunt und blank. alles klar! 






















beste grüsse... menis


----------



## Reyk (30. März 2005)

@ Menis

Was ist das für ein Rahmen?(CAAD*)
Und ist die Gabel nicht für integrierte Steuersätze?

Gruß
Reyk


----------



## Menis (30. März 2005)

tach reyk,

das ist ein caad4. diese gabel ist für "classische" steuersätze, aber vielleicht gibt es sie auch für integrierte?!

grüsse... menis


----------



## phiro (30. März 2005)

@menis

nettes Radel, richtig dezent mit ESK-Sachen verziert, sieht schmuck aus 

viel Spaß in Malle, meine Trainingsläger sind schon vorbei   

gruß Phil


----------



## Menis (30. März 2005)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> meine Trainingsläger sind schon vorbei


danke, du alter streber... .

sonst alles klar bei dir? beste grüsse... menis


----------



## phiro (30. März 2005)

Menis schrieb:
			
		

> sonst alles klar bei dir?



jepp, sonst alles klaro, am WE ist Saisonstart   

grüß den Rest der Truppe


----------



## enweh (30. März 2005)

Sehr schönes Rad. Ich hätte ggf. eine schwarze Sattelstütze gewählt.


----------



## m.a.t. (30. März 2005)

sehr schön lackiert. Errinnert mich etwas an die Paintjobs von De Rosa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (30. März 2005)

Menis schrieb:
			
		

> der sommer kommt, am wochenende geht es nach malle, henninger turm wartet - die kiste ist bunt und blank. alles klar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi,
flieg mit nem kumpel am sonntag ebenfalls nach malle -(arenal nähe ballermann 8) wo bist du denn genau ? hast das rad (s.o.) dabei ?
ich bin mit meinem schwarzen storck 




unterwegs...irgendwo am berg ... mit hohem puls...

joe


----------



## Menis (30. März 2005)

hey joe,

jepp, rad ist dabei. wir starten samstag und sind dann zwei (2) wochen in alcudia. vielleicht sehen wir uns ja. viel spass!

menis


----------



## OnkelW (30. März 2005)

@menis: watt sind das für schwule Flaschenhalter da? Und wann hast du deine Ksyriums silber lackiert? 
Erfüllt das Rad jetzt überhaupt noch die Mindestgewichtsnorm der UCI?   

OnkelW


----------



## Menis (30. März 2005)

OnkelW schrieb:
			
		

> Und wann hast du deine Ksyriums silber lackiert? Erfüllt das Rad jetzt überhaupt noch die Mindestgewichtsnorm der UCI?



das ist ofenrohrlack in silber. du hast recht - schwer ist die farbe nicht, aber der alte rahmen bringt ja schon eine gesunde basis mit, um nicht an irgendwelchen normen scheitern zu können. ausserdem ist die kiste ja GROSS... menis


----------



## Carbon (30. März 2005)

@Menis:
Super Lackierung, vor allem die Regenbogenstreifen gefallen mir, aber die braunen Flanken der Reifen sind arg daneben. Ansonsten viel Spass auf Malle.


----------



## TimoWr (30. März 2005)

Very impressive Manis! Did you paint it yourself?


----------



## toncoc (30. März 2005)

@Menis:
Mal eine echte Alternative zu schwarz!
Hätte nie gedacht, das ich mal ein c´dale so schön finde!

Meins:





03er Principia Rex e sx pro
9fach dura ace
mavic ssl
citec 3000+, tune ss
fsa team issue
wellgo pedal
vorbau, stütze WCS
lenker deda
selle san marco
trainingsbereifung
so wie´s da steht in rh59 7,8 - 7,9kg


----------



## tboy0709 (1. April 2005)

So dann muß ich doch meins auch nochmal hier rein setzten da sich jetzt doch ne Menge geändert hat.

Komplette Dura Ace Gruppe 10fach 

Lenker Specialized S-Works Carbon
Vorbau Specialized S-Works Carbon

Das einzige was jetzt noch fehlt sind die Aero Laufräder wahrscheinlich ein paar Mavic Cosmic Carbone 2005 aber da bin ich mir noch nicht ganz einig


----------



## enweh (1. April 2005)

Beziehe ggf. auch die Hed Alps in deine Überlegungen mit ein, die sind etwas leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schultz (1. April 2005)

Mein Rennrad:   

Cannondale CAAD 5 "Saeco" 2004er Modell Gr.54 mit FSA Steuersatz
Campagnolo Centaur: Bremsen, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Ergo's, Schnellspanner, Kassette (13-26)
Campagnolo Chorus: Sattelstütze
Campagnolo Zonda: Laufradsatz
Michelin Pro Race: Reifen
FSA Energy Kompakt 50/34: Kurbelgarnitur
Truvativ: Innenlager
Syntace Force 139: Vorbau (105mm)
Syntace Racelite 7075 CD: Lenker (440mm)
Syntace: Lenkerband
Fizik Arione: Sattel
Tune Wasserträger: Flaschenhalter (2x)
Crank Brothers Eggbeater S: Pedalen
Wippermann 1008: Kette
Schwalbe leicht: Schläuche (2x)

Gewicht ca. 8,2 KG


----------



## rboncube (3. April 2005)

Das ist meins.Hab es seit letztem Sommer und bin bisher 4500km gefahren.Bin sehr zufrieden damit.Ist eigentlich ein Kompromißkauf,weil ich eigentlich ein Cube Agree in schwarz wollte.Cube hat´s nicht auf die Reihe bekommen und nach über 4 Monaten Wartezeit habe ich mich für das Stevens entschieden.
Heute bin ich echt froh,finde die Lackierung sehr schön und mal was anderes als schwarz,blau,silber usw.
Ach ja, die gefederte Sattelstütze fliegt demnächst raus (letztes Jahr Bandscheibenprobleme).Außerdem habe ich mir zwei Tune-Flaschenhalter bestellt.Und Shimano Ultegra SL Pedale liegen auch schon im Keller.


----------



## immerletzter (4. April 2005)

rboncube schrieb:
			
		

> (letztes Jahr Bandscheibenprobleme)



Ist darin auch dieser wilder Vorbau begründet? Ansonsten nimm doch einen Rahmen mit Komfortgeometrie.


----------



## rboncube (5. April 2005)

immerletzter schrieb:
			
		

> Ist darin auch dieser wilder Vorbau begründet? Ansonsten nimm doch einen Rahmen mit Komfortgeometrie.



Klar,lieber fahr ich etwas aufrechter als gar nicht.Ich finds auch über längere Strecken sehr bequem.Werde ihn aber heuer mal drehen und schauen wie`s dann läuft.


----------



## immerletzter (5. April 2005)

rboncube schrieb:
			
		

> Klar,lieber fahr ich etwas aufrechter als gar nicht.Ich finds auch über längere Strecken sehr bequem.



ich meine ja nur. fahre am trainingsrad ein steuerrohr von 19cm. da brauch man keinen downhillvorbau oder spacerturm. aber habe ich auch lange für gebraucht, mich zu solch einem kauf durchzuringen.


----------



## XTR (6. April 2005)

Hier mal mein neues Rennrad. Die Stütze und der Sattel sind noch vom MTB, leider ist die richtige Sattelstütze (WCS Carbon) immer noch nicht geliefert worden. Wenn die endlich mal da ist kommt dann auch ein dunkelblauer SLR noch dran... Naja bis dahin siehts, wie ich finde auch schon schön aus! Aura XV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carbon (6. April 2005)

Das Lenkerband ist ja fürchterlich! Schwarze Kettenblattschrauben wären auch schöner als die silbernen, ansonsten wird das ein super Rad!


----------



## XTR (6. April 2005)

Carbon schrieb:
			
		

> Das Lenkerband ist ja fürchterlich! Schwarze Kettenblattschrauben wären auch schöner als die silbernen, ansonsten wird das ein super Rad!


   Über das Lenkerband lässt sich in der Tat streiten. Ich findes eigentlich ganz ok. Eigentlich wollte ich ein ganz weißes ran bauen, mein local Dealer hatte nur leider keines mehr da, deshalb muss jetzt erst mal das her halten...


----------



## immerletzter (8. April 2005)




----------



## P.I.M.P. (10. April 2005)

Das ist meine Alte Lady, der Rahmen ist ein Alter Vitus aus den Endachtzigerrn den ich jetzt neu aufgebaut habe Der Lenker ein Mavic Titan auch endachtziger, derRest ist neuer Mischung aus 105 und Ultegra, vorne 2fach hinten 9 fach, 550 Systemlaufräder, mit KawaGrün  gelackt


----------



## toncoc (10. April 2005)

@ immerletzter: cooles singlespeed rr!!!!
nette ferbgestaltung


----------



## immerletzter (10. April 2005)

Carbon schrieb:
			
		

> Das Lenkerband ist ja fürchterlich! Aura



... passt doch, wenn man das entscheidene Aqua Isapone Trikot trägt.


----------



## efendi20 (11. April 2005)

Hallo,
hier ist mein Rennrad.
Ich hab erst im Herbst mit diesem Hobby angefangen (zuvor MTB) und mir
diese Bike geleistet


----------



## XTR (11. April 2005)

immerletzter schrieb:
			
		

> ... passt doch, wenn man das entscheidene Aqua Isapone Trikot trägt.


 Tztztztzzz, dass ihr euch alle über mein Lenkerband lustig machen müsst... Nee wie gesagt eigentlich gehört da nen weißes hin, nur hatte mein Shop leider keines mehr da und damit ich bei dem schönen wetter nicht MTB fahren muss hab ich halt erst mal das hin gemacht


----------



## t-kiela (13. April 2005)

@ Mr. AURA
                Benutzt du Baxe (verwenden Handballer um den Ball besser fangen zu können) am Allerwertesten oder wie kann mann sich bitte auf dem sattel halten.

Bei der schieflage wird einem ja schon vom hinsehen schlecht.


----------



## XTR (13. April 2005)

t-kiela schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mr. AURA
> Benutzt du Baxe (verwenden Handballer um den Ball besser fangen zu können) am Allerwertesten oder wie kann mann sich bitte auf dem sattel halten.
> 
> Bei der schieflage wird einem ja schon vom hinsehen schlecht.



Auch dafür gibts ne einfache Erklärung: wie ja schon geschrieben ist das der Sattel vom MTB. Das Sattelrohr am MTB ist etwas mehr nach hinten geneigt, wodurch das Gefälle des Sattels dann abnimmt... Insgesamt fahr ich aber immer auf einem etwas nach vorne geneigten Sattel, da ich sonst immer Schmerzen bekomme. 
Extra die Neigung ans RR anzupassen war mir zu dumm, da es sich ja nur um eine Übergangslösung handelt und darauf zu fahren is durchaus auch ohne Baxe kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (15. April 2005)

Hallole,

Nach diversen Umbauten präsentiert sich mein 'Crosser' nun im 'Straßenoutfit'.
Jetzt müßte ich nur noch endlich meine Erkältung loswerden, dann könnte ich es mal wieder richtig 'krachen' lassen    .














Grüße Jörg


----------



## PHR3AK (15. April 2005)

sehr schönes rad


----------



## tboy0709 (16. April 2005)

also mir gefällt das überhaupt nicht die LRS naja jedem das seine aber die Scheibenbremsen  :kotz: also bitte die gehören doch nicht an einen Renner.

Aber der Rahmen gefällt mir ganz gut obwohl ich eigentlich kein CDale fan bin


----------



## *JO* (16. April 2005)

finds auch komisch. . .  aber sschön sauber isses


----------



## enweh (16. April 2005)

Ein sehr ansehliches und hochwertiges Rad. Bezüglich der Bremsanlage schließe ich mich aber meinen Vorrednern an.


----------



## PHR3AK (16. April 2005)

naja, wenns ausnahmsweise mal scheiben sind die nicht schleifen find ichs ne feine abwechslung


----------



## jörgl (17. April 2005)

Hallole, 

ich habe über die Avid schon an anderer Stelle hier im Forum berichtet und die Bremse läßt sich, wie übrigens auch die Juicy 5/7, sehr leicht schleif- und quietschfrei einstellen. Das einzige, was systembedingt an diesem Renner etwas ungewöhnlich ist, ist das Bremsgeräusch (Metall (Scheibe) auf Metall (Sinterbeläge)).

Vor allem bei dem Siffwetter die letzten Wochen war die Bremse v.a. im Wald ein Traum...... (anderer LRS und anderer Sattel, deswegen so sauber   ) 

Grüße Jörg


----------



## Sahnie (24. April 2005)

Ich hoffe es kriegt keiner einen Bluthochdruck, aber hier mal meine Trainingskiste. Zeitfahrrahmen und 90er Teile. Campa und Shimano. Ritchey und 3t. MTB Pedale und Jan Ullrich Bremsschalter. Flite und Xtreme Teile.

Aber Hauptsache die Überhöhung stimmt.


----------



## enweh (24. April 2005)

Alles absolut legitim. Aber bitte wähle eine andere Farbe für den Flaschenhalter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (26. April 2005)

Hier der aktuelle Aufbau meines Nöll SSK.





Die Syncros Stütze und der Salsa Vorbau sollen noch Dura Ace Teilen weichen, ansonsten bin ich rumdum zufrieden. Naja die originale Nöll Gabel wär noch schön.


----------



## enweh (26. April 2005)

Sehr schön.


----------



## Menis (27. April 2005)

absolut schönes rad, whoa! darf ich vielleicht an den pedalen etwas rumnöllen? das könnte doch etwas "zeitgemäss stylische" dran, oder? klasse rad, gratuliere! bis bald... menis


----------



## toncoc (27. April 2005)

@jörgl: NUR GEIL DAS TEIL!!!!
leider sind die disc´s nicht im offiziellen ciclocross zugelassen.
ich finde die tausendmal schöner als die cantis.
auch die farbgebung gefällt mir ausserordentlich. sehr stimmig meiner meinung nach - zu schade fürs gelände


----------



## christian vogt (27. April 2005)

So, das ist meins.

NEVI Titan nach maßen vom Giant TCR Gebaut.

Grüße Chrissi Vogt


----------



## whoa (27. April 2005)

Menis schrieb:
			
		

> absolut schönes rad, whoa! darf ich vielleicht an den pedalen etwas rumnöllen? das könnte doch etwas "zeitgemäss stylische" dran, oder? klasse rad, gratuliere! bis bald... menis


Darfst du, sind ja keine RR-Pedale. Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich aber sagen, dass es sich zumindest um zeitgemäße Onza HO Ti Pedale handelt. Diese helfen das Gewicht unter die magische 10 Kilo Marke zu drücken, zumindest behaupte ich das mal ganz frech -> hab's noch nicht gewogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XTR (30. April 2005)

So jetzt ist mein Rennrad wirklich ganz fertig, also auch Sattel, Sattelstütze und Lenkerband sind jetzt so wie sie sein sollen...
Aura XV


----------



## *JO* (30. April 2005)

sehrt schön !


----------



## fab1o (30. April 2005)

@jörgl: geiles Cannondale!!

hier ein update meines Renners: mit Trainingsrädern


----------



## karstb (30. April 2005)

dafür, dass den meisten mtblern die rennräder ja nur als zweck zum training dienen, sind die räder ja ganz schön anzuschauen.
Aber was sind "Jan Ullrich Bremsschalter"? , wie sie Sahnie verbaut hat.


----------



## Sahnie (30. April 2005)

karstb schrieb:
			
		

> dafür, dass den meisten mtblern die rennräder ja nur als zweck zum training dienen, sind die räder ja ganz schön anzuschauen.
> Aber was sind "Jan Ullrich Bremsschalter"? , wie sie Sahnie verbaut hat.




Campa Bremsschalthebel mit dem Höcker. Die hat sich Ulle noch speziell anfertigen lassen als Campa längst die Bauform geändert hat. Haben die 10 fach Mechanik in das alte Gehäuse implantiert. Deshalb nenne ich die halt so.


----------



## karstb (30. April 2005)

ahhhhhh, dieser name war mir nicht geläufig. und was ulle so macht, wusste ich auch nicht. ich dachte, du spieltest auf die sti an, die er manchmal bei bergaetappen nimmt, wo gar kein schalter mehr drin ist, sondern der am rahmen sitzt.....
an meinem radel hat sich leider nichts verändert. immer noch so wie vor dutzenden von seiten. seit oktober ca. 50km gefahren  dafür 3000km mtb


----------



## Tome33 (14. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

hier mal mein geliebtes altes Klein.

MfG
Thomas


----------



## enweh (14. Mai 2005)

Sehr ansehlich.


----------



## snowboardpunk (21. Mai 2005)

Tome33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hier mal mein geliebtes altes Klein.
> MfG
> Thomas



Geniale Farbe


----------



## *JO* (21. Mai 2005)

Tome33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal mein geliebtes altes Klein.
> 
> ...


schön !. . .aber Bums mal auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wug2000 (21. Mai 2005)

Und das ist "Meins", hat schon ein paar Jahre drauf,aber läuft immer noch wie am ersten Tag, Fichtel&Sachs sei Dank


----------



## Sahnie (21. Mai 2005)

wug2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das ist "Meins", hat schon ein paar Jahre drauf,aber läuft immer noch wie am ersten Tag, Fichtel&Sachs sei Dank




Mehr als die Naben und das Schaltwerk hat Sachs ja auch nicht hergestellt.

Aber dass der Rahmen hält ist schon ein Wunder. Ist doch ein geklebter Titanal, oder?


----------



## wug2000 (21. Mai 2005)

ja ist ein geklebter und gemuffter Rahmen. Aber auch die Bremsen und Kurbel sind von Sachs (New Success) genau wie Naben,Schaltwerk und Umwerfer.
Kettenblätter und Kassette stammen von Campagnolo.
Der Rahmen hält mein Gewicht (zurzeit 78Kg) nun schon über 10Jahre aus. Und da heisst es immer wieder dieser Rahmen ist zum "Scheitern" verurteilt.

mfg Stefan


----------



## Sahnie (22. Mai 2005)

Die Bremsen hat Modolo damals für Sachs hergestellt. Die Kurbel Campa. Sieht man aber selten die Teile.


----------



## nasenmann (22. Mai 2005)

hallo,
hier mein´s, schon etwas älter, aber irgendwie geht nix kaputt   , somit gibts auch nix neues


----------



## m.a.t. (24. Mai 2005)

nasenmann schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> hier mein´s, schon etwas älter, aber irgendwie geht nix kaputt   , somit gibts auch nix neues


  geil, titanfarbene Cosmics. Einen Satz habe ich auch noch hier rumfliegen. Meiner Meinung nach die schönsten Laufräder, die Mavic je gebaut hat


----------



## der alte ron (25. Mai 2005)

Tome33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal mein geliebtes altes Klein.
> 
> ...


 

Und eine Farbe die man im Gelände und auf der Strasse leider nur noch selten trifft - Grün !
Cool .


----------



## tvaellen (25. Mai 2005)

Auch von mir gibt es endlich etwas neues.
Mein Pinarello Paris ist fertig. Der "Vorposter" in diesem Thread kennt den Rahmen ja genauestens 

http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/data/500/IMG_00041.JPG

Technische Daten:
Pinarello Paris (Bj 2000)
Campa Centaur 10fach
Miche Compakt Kurbel
Laufräder Centaur 32 - Sapim Laser - Mavic Open Pro
Deda Newton Vorbau, Lenker und Lenkerband
Pinarello Sattelstütze und Sattel (Flite)

Als Pedale kommen noch Look dran (396 oder 5.1 in rot oder schwarz ? )
Der Sattel war Teil des Pakets; meine bisherigen Flite Versuche waren allerdings wenig erfolgreich; mal sehen.

Derzeit steht es in Nürnberg zum Abholen bereit, wo es coffee für mich zusammen geschraubt hat. Ich freue mich schon sehr 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## enweh (25. Mai 2005)

Äußerst ansehlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## team-corratec-r (7. Juni 2005)

guckst de hier :


----------



## backgammon (7. Juni 2005)

hier mein neues. look 461 mit kompaktkurbel, 4ZA LRS und campa chorus.


----------



## :mr:80%: (7. Juni 2005)

backgammon schrieb:
			
		

> hier mein neues. look 461 mit kompaktkurbel, 4ZA LRS und campa chorus




tres chic!


----------



## Manitou (8. Juni 2005)

Das Look sieht sehr gut aus! Wie sind die Laufräder?

Manitou


----------



## oBATMANo (8. Juni 2005)

Meins   

brumm brumm


----------



## backgammon (8. Juni 2005)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> Das Look sieht sehr gut aus! Wie sind die Laufräder?
> 
> Manitou



bin super zufrieden damit. wenn sie mal in schwung gebracht sind rollen sie unglaublich gut. die seitensteifigkeit ist auch top! insgesamt ein super preis/leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (9. Juni 2005)

Hier meine Maschine:






Die Laufräder und der Sattel werden irgendwann mal getauscht.
Aber sonst finde ich es sehr hübsch!


----------



## Sahnie (9. Juni 2005)

Biste für die Schaukel nicht ein bisschen alt? Und wie zufrieden bist du mit der Centaur? Will ich mir auch für meinen italienischen Stahlrahmen holen.


----------



## Pevloc (9. Juni 2005)

He? Hab ich was verpasst? Bin doch erst 21!

Und das ist die der Vorgänger der Centaur, die Daytona, aber ist wohl fast das selbe bis auf dem Namen, hab mir die aktuelle Centaur angeguckt, sieht exakt gleich aus!

Also ich kann nicht über die Schaltung meckern, exakter schalten geht nicht! Ist aber mein erstes RR, hab also kein Vergleich!


----------



## Pevloc (9. Juni 2005)

Ach jetzt raffs ich, mit Schaukel meinst nicht das Rad, sondern die Shcaukel im Hintergrund.


----------



## mox (14. Juni 2005)

Bisher bin ich nur MTB gefahren, aber heute ist mein erstes Rennrad angekommen.
Ein Endorfin SpeedIII:

klick


----------



## Pevloc (14. Juni 2005)

@Mox: Doch, sehr schönes RR. Der S/W- Look gefällt mir sehr gut!
Gibts eigentlich weise Reifen? Das sähe mal geil aus!

Aber den Sattel find ich nicht so schön. Sieht so klobig aus.

Was willst für Pedale dranmachen? Ultegra wären konsuequent!

Was wiegt das Gerät?


----------



## mox (14. Juni 2005)

Also momentan sind Ultegra 2001 Modelle drauf, die hat mir blacksurf geschenkt, weil sie die noch über hatte *froi*   
Die werden jetzt auch noch ne lange Zeit gefahren, da ich noch Klamotten und Schuhe kaufen muss, was auchnochmal ganzschön ins Geld geht 

Wenn sie mal ausgetauscht werden sollten, weil sie verschlissen sind o.ä. kommen natürlich neue Modelle von Ultegra dran 

Weiße Reifen gibt es ebenfalls (von Schwalbe)
klick 
Allerdings würde ich dem Fahrrad später mal durch Reifen und Lenkerband Farbe verleihen  Aber wenn ich drüber nachdenke... hmm... weisssssss    nein stopp... nix kaufen...  das kommt erst in nem Jahr 

Jetzt muss ich mir nurnoch ein Radtrikot aussuchen, hab mich schon für Nalini entschieden (das gibts hier bei uns im Stadler, da ich nicht dauernd übers I-Net bestellen möchte)


----------



## immerletzter (15. Juni 2005)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher bin ich nur MTB gefahren, aber heute ist mein erstes Rennrad angekommen.
> Ein Endorfin SpeedIII:
> 
> klick



was sind denn das für naben? gibt es schwarze ultegra? wie auch immer, bei schwarzen felgen und naben, böten sich auch schwarze speichen an.


----------



## *JO* (15. Juni 2005)

DT Swiss


----------



## immerletzter (15. Juni 2005)

*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> DT Swiss



achso gekauft, ich dachte selbst gemacht.    wie es sich gehört!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (16. Juni 2005)

@ mox
für die silbernen speichen bekommst du ein [++] von mir, und auch sonst sieht's schick aus. nur der lenker und die sti erwecken den eindruck eines Hirschgeweihs bei mir.

@ pevloc
flite ohne stickereien dran und aus die maus. [++]


----------



## Tman (18. Juni 2005)

Mein Scott:
KLICK 

Mittlerweile mit schwarzer Carbon Gabel und schwarzen Reifen.


----------



## Principia (25. Juni 2005)

ich glaube hier muss es auch noch rein! 










specs here

für den alltag mit stelvios, extralightschläuchen und chorus kassette.


----------



## theofil11 (2. Juli 2005)

hier meine bella macchina aus italien...




Das weiße Lenkerband wird noch gegen ein schwarzes getauscht.
Und wenn ich mal groß bin kommt eine Campa Record ran...


----------



## nasenmann (2. Juli 2005)

hallo,
meins hier nun, fast fertig (evtl. passend schriftzüge,usw.)
gruß bernd


----------



## Deleted 8297 (9. Juli 2005)

Meins


----------



## sgclimber (10. Juli 2005)

Meins.


----------



## rboncube (10. Juli 2005)

Nochmal meins!Geupdatet  .Hoffe es kommt nun besser an.
Update: Gefederte Sattelstütze raus,gekröpfte Stütze neu. MTB Pedale gegen SPD-SL getauscht.Neuer Vorbau (1cm länger und nicht mehr so steil).
Tune Flaschenhalter.Fahrfertig ca 8,2kg.
Ich find´s schön


----------



## Nightfly.666 (10. Juli 2005)

Das hier ist mein treuer Gefährte seit einem Jahr . Marke unbekannt; weiß nur, daß es einen Columbus Rohrsatz hat und daß es ein schöner Retro-Renner ist. Leider verratzt es immer mehr durch Kuriereinsatz und Touren, aber so ist das halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (10. Juli 2005)

Das hier ist mein treuer Gefährte seit einem Jahr . Ein ganz frisches Photo, aufgenommen vor einer Woche in New York. Im Hintergrund ist Manhattan zu sehen. 
Marke unbekannt; weiß nur, daß es einen Columbus Rohrsatz hat und daß es ein schöner Retro-Renner ist. Leider verratzt es immer mehr durch Kuriereinsatz und Touren, aber so ist das halt.


----------



## fab1o (13. Juli 2005)

weiss gar nicht ob ich meins so schon gezeigt hatte.. glaub nicht.






hab die Tune-Räder verkauft, da ich das Rennrad nur noch fürs Training brauche.
der Scottlenker kommt bald weg und wird durch Syntace ersetzt, da er einfach nur unbequem ist!


----------



## Lowrider (13. Juli 2005)

Cyclarc schrieb:
			
		

> Das hier ist mein treuer Gefährte seit einem Jahr . Ein ganz frisches Photo, aufgenommen vor einer Woche in New York. Im Hintergrund ist Manhattan zu sehen.
> Marke unbekannt; weiß nur, daß es einen Columbus Rohrsatz hat und daß es ein schöner Retro-Renner ist. Leider verratzt es immer mehr durch Kuriereinsatz und Touren, aber so ist das halt.




wie wars an der WM?   

Basel stellt ja den Weltmeister


----------



## Deleted 1655 (13. Juli 2005)

Hier ist meins 

Hergestellt in Dortmund aber leider Stellt Hogo Rickert keine Fahrräder mehr her ... leider


----------



## fab1o (13. Juli 2005)

stediju schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist meins
> 
> Hergestellt in Dortmund aber leider Stellt Hogo Rickert keine Fahrräder mehr her ... leider



zum Glück stellt der keine mehr her!!!   leider macht Volvo noch immer hässliche Autos....


----------



## Gorth (13. Juli 2005)

@pevloc: was hast Du für das Ziemen bezahlt? Ist das ne Maßanfertigung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (17. Juli 2005)

Mordsgeil wars ! Auch das ganze drumherum, Parties mit Gleichgesinnten, Events, Rennen, Shows, hübsche Kurierinnen  ; ist natürlich klasse.
Guckst Du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=175061


----------



## cluso (30. Juli 2005)

Meines *freu*.
















Mehr in meiner Galerie

Upps, da fällt mir auf: Ich kann/brauch nie mehr ein Rennrad kaufen


----------



## cluso (30. Juli 2005)

stediju schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist meins
> 
> Hergestellt in Dortmund aber leider Stellt Hogo Rickert keine Fahrräder mehr her ... leider
> 
> ...


----------



## MOHTman (31. Juli 2005)

meins is noch ganz neu, deswegen serie


----------



## toncoc (1. August 2005)




----------



## MOHTman (2. August 2005)

nettes giant, gefällt mir  

zum carbonrahmen hats bei mir aber nich ganz gereicht  

inzwischen hab ich aber die sattelstütze gegn ne 100g leichtere ritchey und die reifen gegen 300g leichtere vittoria rubino pro getauscht...irgendwann in nächster zeit kommt noch der sattel...


----------



## toncoc (2. August 2005)

ja, ja, schön sind sie ja, die giants, aber die besten bleiben von Principia.
Hatte halt nur kein gutes angebot bekommen, also das giant. solange bis wieder ein ellipse oder rex e sx pro zu gutem kurs zu bekommen ist.


----------



## RaKiFu (6. August 2005)

Mein neues Felt. Fahr jetzt erst seit 4 Wochen Rennrad und bin absolut begeistert, seither steht das MTB nur noch im Keller rum.


----------



## Thorben (6. August 2005)

Wirklich ein sehr schönes Rad. Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. 

Weiterhin viel Spaß bei diesem tollen Sport!


----------



## Carol (14. August 2005)

hi,

hier mein renner. canyon speedmax 3 mit carbon gabel vorne und carbon hed s-bends aerolenker. conti grand prix 3000 triathlon (hinten) und conti grand prix 3000 (vorne) bereifung. noch mit mavic cxp 33 drauf. bestellt und unterwegs sind die hed jet 40 (vorne) und hed jet 60 (hinten) *vorfreude*  (siehe anhang)










gruss
carol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tifftoff (14. August 2005)

Hier ist meins:

Klein Aeolus mit 78 Grad Sitzrohrwinkel.
Ultegra Ausstattung. Vorne 3 fach hinten 11-21


----------



## Sahnie (15. August 2005)

Sehe ich da Bremsschalter und Lenkerendschalthebel?


----------



## Tifftoff (15. August 2005)

Vorne schalte ich mir dem stufenlos verstellbaren Lenkerendhebel. Hinten mit dem normalen STI Griff. 
Zuerst hatte ich die STI Schaltgriffe ( 4 verschiedene Stellungen ) auch für vorne. Ich habe allerdings keine Stellung gefunden, bei der der Umwerfer nicht ständig an der Kette schliff. Das nervt vielleicht. Letzendlich habe ich kapituliert, und mir diesen Lenkerendhebel montiert. Seitdem ist Ruh. Seltsam, bei meinem Trekkingrad und am MTB ( auch jeweils 3-fach ) habe ich keine Probleme, obwohl die nur 3 Stellungen haben.
Vielleicht bin auch nur zu blöde.


----------



## Elmar (17. August 2005)

Immer nur MTB war mir zu fad, ein Rennrad musste her   

Scott CR1 Pro Ultegra






*Infos...*


----------



## ambiker11 (19. August 2005)

Mein Rennrad.  
Automoto mit 2 x 4 Gängen. Aber immerhin Campa


----------



## Catweazl (25. August 2005)

Zum Zeitfahrad umgebautes Straßenrad:






Trainingsrad:






Billiges Wettkampfrad:






Rad meiner Freundin:






Zeitfahrmaschine meiner Freundin:






UNd hier  geht die Materialschlacht weiter. Wie sich jemand für eine Spoartart entscheiden kann, wo man nicht ständig investieren kann, ist mir echt ein Rätsel


----------



## gu|aschsupp3 (30. August 2005)

Catweazl schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Zeitfahrmaschine meiner Freundin:
> 
> 
> ...



kann es sein, dass deine Freundin eine Ulle-Anbeterin ist?? (siehe Vorderrad)


----------



## tooh (4. September 2005)

hier ist meins:






und ja. ich weiß, sieht merkwürdig aus. liegt an der rahmengröße. ist für erwachsene 64cm.   

der lenker hat den richtigen winkel. kommt von der fotografierposition.    

das licht ist IMMER dran. fahre auch nachts.


----------



## Ampelhasser (7. September 2005)

Hallo,

rechtzeitig zum Ende der Saison habe ich nun auch endlich meinen Renner zusammengebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catweazl (8. September 2005)

gu|aschsupp3 schrieb:
			
		

> kann es sein, dass deine Freundin eine Ulle-Anbeterin ist?? (siehe Vorderrad)



Ne, war nur für's Photo-Shooting versehentlich falsch rum drin. Im Rennen 






hat's dann gepaßt:


----------



## Manitou (8. September 2005)

Catweazl schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, war nur für's Photo-Shooting versehentlich falsch rum drin. Im Rennen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sind das 3 verschiedene Altersklassen?   

Manitou


----------



## Catweazl (8. September 2005)

Ne, bei Damen gibt es außer den "Jungschen" keine gesonderten Altersklassen mehr. Da sind immer so wenige am Start, daß anonsten nur noch Podestplätze vergeben würden. Wobei man sich schon vertun kann. Sabine Batz ( rechts) ist auch Mitte/Ende 20.


----------



## tooh (9. September 2005)

Catweazl schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei man sich schon vertun kann. Sabine Batz ( rechts) ist auch Mitte/Ende 20.



ich möchte keinem zu nahe treten, aber sie sieht fotomäßig zwölfjährig aus.   

...kann ja an der aufnahme liegen. 

sei froh catweazl, die in der mitte ist mit abstand die hübscheste.


----------



## blond25 (15. September 2005)

so.. das ist mein baby...


----------



## Cubeteam (15. September 2005)

Hier ist meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (16. September 2005)

Warum ist denn ausgerechnet das Schaltwerk ohne Carbon?


----------



## langlang (19. September 2005)

meins:


----------



## XTR (19. September 2005)

Sehr schon!


----------



## Schillerlocke (19. September 2005)

Dann will ich auch mal   
Cervelo Soloist 
Gruß Schillerlocke


----------



## Fox (21. September 2005)

Meine neue


----------



## Schillerlocke (21. September 2005)

Schillerlocke schrieb:
			
		

> Dann will ich auch mal
> Cervelo Soloist
> Gruß Schillerlocke


Klick Mich 
So ist es richtig


----------



## tooh (22. September 2005)

Fox schrieb:
			
		

> Meine neue



interessante sattelstellung. wäre eine gerade sattelstütze da nicht hübscher? also ohne versatz nach hinten.

@ schillerlocke: endlich mal einer, der das andere extrem zeigt. sehr... äh klein das rad.    ansonsten i.o.


----------



## Fox (22. September 2005)

tooh schrieb:
			
		

> interessante sattelstellung. wäre eine gerade sattelstütze da nicht hübscher? also ohne versatz nach hinten.
> 
> @ schillerlocke: endlich mal einer, der das andere extrem zeigt. sehr... äh klein das rad.    ansonsten i.o.



Ich muss da zu meine Verteidigung sagen ich bin was Rennräder angeht noch etwas grün hinter den Ohren. Das Rad habe ich gebraucht gekauft und direkt mal daheim fotografiert und die Bilder hier rein gestellt. Die Sattelposition habe ich schon verändert. Bei mir ist das Problem hauptsächlich meine recht merkwürdige Anatomie. Für 1,86m größe habe ich mit 87cm nur eine relativ geringe Schrittlänge. Eine andere Sattelstütze kommt auf jeden Fall. Soll irgendwas aus Carbon werden aber hab mich noch nicht entschieden was genau und ob gerade oder mit Versatz.
Vielleicht eine Frage am Rande auch wenn Off Topic ist: Mir ist gestern bei meiner ersten Runde aufgefallen das ich mit dem Gewicht relativ stark auf den STI's liege. Kann man das irgendwie verändern durch die Neigung des Lenker oder in dem man die STI's höher setzt. Hatte letztens schon diesen anatomisch geformten 3T Lenker namens Bio Morph gesehen. Aber der dürfte ja ne ganz schöne Stange Geld kosten.


----------



## Beach90 (22. September 2005)

langlang schrieb:
			
		

> meins:




wie groß bist du ?!?


----------



## langlang (23. September 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> wie groß bist du ?!?




2,00 m    

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carol (23. September 2005)

hier mein schnuckelchen mit den neuen laufrädern und nem schön neu gewickelten kuota lenker(band) + aufsatz.

(anhängend rr version und tri-version)

lieben gruss
carol


----------



## Balkon Klaus (30. September 2005)

Sers,

da sin se, meine Racer   










Mein Oldie:
Ciocc von 1985 mit Rahmen aus Columbus SLX-Rohr, Campa C-Rekord + Mavic GL330 Felgen mit Schlauchreifen. Übersetzung: 52/42Z + Dura-Ace Schraubkranz 6-fach mit 24/12Z


und det neue:
Cube Agree Race Blackline mit Shimano Ultegra 2x9-fach

Greets
Balkon Klaus


----------



## drivingghost (7. Oktober 2005)

Ist und wird nicht meines.
Größere Bilder im Album.


----------



## Deleted 33425 (8. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute,

hier Fotos von meinem GT Rage Bj. 97 mit Shimano 105er Austattung.

Grüße, fun_th


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (19. Oktober 2005)

So, ich besitze jetzt auch ein Rennrad:






Ein Trek OCLV 5500 mit Campagnolo Chorus.
Schon verändert sind der weiße Flite (vorher brauner Sattel), die silberne Ringlé Moby Deuce (vorher irgedeine schwarze Kalloy), die Pedale und der Flaschenhalter. Jetzt fehlt noch das weiße Lenkerband.


----------



## Pevloc (19. Oktober 2005)

dreifach? Direkt durchgefallen!

Aber Campa, ok, lass ich nochmal durchgehen.


----------



## Sahnie (19. Oktober 2005)

Der Vorbau ist nix. Hol dir mal einen geschwungenen. So`nen ollen 3ttt. Hast du denn ordentlich Kilometer abgespult? Ist ja schon älter das Rad.


----------



## toncoc (20. Oktober 2005)

giant kompost als "übergang"


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (20. Oktober 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> dreifach? Direkt durchgefallen!
> 
> Aber Campa, ok, lass ich nochmal durchgehen.



Tut mir leid aber ich habe es so gebraucht gekauft. Ich weiß auch nicht ob ich schon fit genug bin für 2 fach. Und bei 200 Euro denke ich geht das in Ordnung?!

@Sahnie: Hab erst 1x drauf gesessen. Besitze das Rad ja erst seit Montag. Ein neuer Vorbau wird auf jeden Fall bald kommen aber erstmal muss ich mich wieder an gestrecktes Sitzen gewöhnen. A-Head wäre mir ja z.B. auch lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (20. Oktober 2005)

@onkel fungus: FÃ¼r 200â¬ ist es echt ein SChnÃ¤pchen. Und der Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall wunderschÃ¶n. Und die Ausstatung auch sehr gut!

Wenn du AnfÃ¤nger bist, geht dreifach schon in Ordnung, ich weiss noch wie ich mit 2fach im Mai diesen Jahres zu kÃ¤mpfen hatte. Dabei hatte ihc bis dahin shcon 3000 MTB Kilometer in den Beinen, und mehrere CC-Rennen in der Hobbyklasse auf den vorderen PlÃ¤tzen.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (21. Oktober 2005)

@Onkel Fungus:
Du hast allen Ernstes dieses Rad für 200 EUR gekauft?! Oder verstehe ich da was falsch? Wenn ja: Wo?
Bei meinem Veteranen stehen nämlich demnächst Reperaturen für runde 200 EUR an...


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (22. Oktober 2005)

Cyclarc schrieb:
			
		

> @Onkel Fungus:
> Du hast allen Ernstes dieses Rad für 200 EUR gekauft?! Oder verstehe ich da was falsch? Wenn ja: Wo?
> Bei meinem Veteranen stehen nämlich demnächst Reperaturen für runde 200 EUR an...



Hast schon richtig verstanden, hab es für 200 EUR gekauft. Von Privat. Der wollte mal was neues. Da ist jetzt aber nichts mehr zu holen. War Glück.


----------



## Sponsored_Links (29. Oktober 2005)

Goooooogle-Anzeigen    



Hardcore Mountainbike
Hier findet man alles rund ums Mountainbike, garantiert rennradfrei
www.lets-go-offroad.de  






MTB Verleih & Touren
Auf den Spuren der Antike. Mountainbiken im Land der Götter!
www.alexbike.com


----------



## the BRAIN (2. November 2005)

Pinarello F4:13


----------



## 007 (3. November 2005)

Handmade in CZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (3. November 2005)

007 schrieb:
			
		

> Handmade in CZ



Schöner Rahmen.Wie Schwer,wie teuer,wo gibt´s den?

Danke,
Gruß Rene´


----------



## 007 (4. November 2005)

Schau mal unter www.duratec.org oder www.duratec-bikes.de

Der Rahmen is in unzähligen Farbkombinationen zu haben.
Mein Rahmen is ein 57er und hat ca. 1300 bis 1350 Gramm.
Kostenpunkt ca. 700.- inkl. Steuersatz FSA


----------



## 007 (4. November 2005)

Detailfoto


----------



## 007 (4. November 2005)

noch eins.....


----------



## rboncube (4. November 2005)

Danke,werd´s mir anschauen.
Viel Spaß mit deinem Renner,schaut gut aus  

Ciao Rene´


----------



## m.a.t. (4. November 2005)

Sehr schöner Rahmen, 007  Innenliegende Züge gibt es ja heute leider nicht mehr allzuhäufig.


----------



## birg (5. November 2005)

Meins eins. Der Klassiker...


----------



## Manitou (8. November 2005)

the BRAIN schrieb:
			
		

> Pinarello F4:13




WOW!!!


----------



## birg (8. November 2005)

Ach, ich hätte noch etwas, zwei, meins...


----------



## drivingghost (10. November 2005)

Mal wieder was hässliches:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (11. November 2005)

Wird der Sattel noch ausgerichtet oder fährst du mit Klettverschluss am Hintern?


----------



## drivingghost (11. November 2005)

Du, das täuscht gewaltig auf dem Bild. Der Sattel steht annähernd waagrecht, ist nur minimal nach vorne gekippt.


----------



## phiro (14. November 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Du, das täuscht gewaltig auf dem Bild. Der Sattel steht annähernd waagrecht, ist nur minimal nach vorne gekippt.



dann mach mal ein besseres Bild *bitte*


----------



## GTdanni (14. November 2005)

Das Schwein ist aber ok. 
 

Cu Danni


----------



## abostudent (17. November 2005)

Und hier meins....

Bei dieser Gelegenheit möchte ich mal bekannt geben, dass ich mich nun schweren Herzens von meinem 6 Monate alten, kaum gefahrenem Storck Scenario CD 1.0 trenne. Dieses Schmuckstück hat nie schlechtes Wetter oder Rennen gesehen, außer vom Streckenrand.
Verbaut ist alles, was Radleraugen leuchten läßt.
Rahmenhöhe: 59
Gabel: Storck Stiletto Aero
Laufräder: Cosmic Carbon SL 05
Lenker: Schmolke Carbon
Vorbau: Syntace F99 mit Titanschrauben
Gruppe: Campa Record 05
Sattelstütze: Use Alien
Sattel:Fisik Aliante
Kurbel: Storck Powerarms
Züge: schwarze Nokons
Neupreis ist 6500
Ich würde es für 4700 hergeben.
 
Gruß 
abostudent


----------



## BiermannFreund (17. November 2005)

nagut, hier mal ne lowcost-variante 





das linke is mein
die eggis kommen noch ab, sind vom mounti geliehen


----------



## drivingghost (19. November 2005)

Aktueller Stand der so beibehalten wird.


----------



## schoenw (22. November 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Aktueller Stand der so beibehalten wird.



ist das deine rennsau?


----------



## Balkon Klaus (23. November 2005)

hm, fotos waren wech - aber hier jetzt nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (10. Dezember 2005)

Mein neues Baby: (Gabel wird demnächst wohl noch 1cm gekürzt)






und mein Winterrad:


----------



## der alte ron (12. Dezember 2005)

Balkon Klaus schrieb:
			
		

>


 
Das ist wunderschon anzusehen nach der ganzen Carbonplörre , danke !  

N.


----------



## taifun (12. Dezember 2005)

Dann will nicht nachstehen und Meines auch mal zeigen..!

Galerie 

Räder


----------



## XTR (12. Dezember 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist wunderschon anzusehen nach der ganzen Carbonplörre , danke !
> 
> N.



Ich frag mich ja bei solchen Kommentaren immer, ob diejenigen die das schreiben am liebsten noch als Australopithecus durch die Wälder streifen würden, oder ob diese Entwicklungsfeindlichkeit nur gegenüber Fahrrädern besteht


----------



## philsyncro (12. Dezember 2005)

Cannondale R700, ist aber noch nicht bezahlt   quasi ne vorläufige probierleihgabe mit fester zielvereinbarung....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und mein titan-soil, das jetzt meine mudder bekommen hat, weil´s mir eigentlich zu klein ist...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gruß phil


----------



## backfire (15. Dezember 2005)

Eddy Merckx Corsa Extra 1992







Eddy Merckx Design Team Telekom ???Jahrgang????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (15. Dezember 2005)

philsyncro schrieb:
			
		

> Cannondale R700, ist aber noch nicht bezahlt   quasi ne vorläufige probierleihgabe mit fester zielvereinbarung....




Herr Inschenöa!

Das ist ein Dubbel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    
Ich glaube sie sind sich der Bedeutung diese Buches nicht ganz im klaren!!!!!!!!!!!  

Ich werde dieses Verhalten ihrem Lehrer melden müssen, das ist doch klar oder?

LG
Varadero

ach ja. schöne Räder!


----------



## gawasmf (15. Dezember 2005)

des is meins, mit dura-ace ausstattung , unter 9kg .

den namen caver kennt kaum ein mensch,wenn überhaupt.
es hat bereits schon viel in der pfalz zu sehen bekommen und es folgt noch mehr.

un tschüss mf


----------



## der alte ron (15. Dezember 2005)

XTR schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag mich ja bei solchen Kommentaren immer, ob diejenigen die das schreiben am liebsten noch als Australopithecus durch die Wälder streifen würden, oder ob diese Entwicklungsfeindlichkeit nur gegenüber Fahrrädern besteht


 
Weder noch , diesen Leuten gefällt Carbonplörre einfach nicht so gut ,mehr steckt nicht dahinter .


----------



## XTR (19. Dezember 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Weder noch , diesen Leuten gefällt Carbonplörre einfach nicht so gut ,mehr steckt nicht dahinter .



Nur muss man der Entwicklung eben auch zugestehen, dass sie mit optischen Veränderungen einher geht


----------



## Tome33 (22. Dezember 2005)

Mein kleines Schwarzes   
"Cannondale R600 CAAD4"






MfG
Thomas


----------



## der alte ron (22. Dezember 2005)

XTR schrieb:
			
		

> Nur muss man der Entwicklung eben auch zugestehen, dass sie mit optischen Veränderungen einher geht


 
Klaro , diese muß aber nicht zwangsläufig dem eigenen Geschmack entsprechen . Und solange ICH der limitierende Faktor meiner Räder bin brauch ich mir über Materialausreizungen keinerlei Gedanken zu machen . 
Wenn ich in der Lage bin dich abzubürsten , werde ich es auch mit einem 10+ kg Stahlrenner ohne Gangschaltung schaffen . Hast du die besseren Beine , nützt mir auch Carbonplörre nix . 
Radsport ist in dieser Hinsicht ein sehr ehrlicher Sport, ist das nicht schön ?


----------



## XTR (22. Dezember 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Klaro , diese muß aber nicht zwangsläufig dem eigenen Geschmack entsprechen . Und solange ICH der limitierende Faktor meiner Räder bin brauch ich mir über Materialausreizungen keinerlei Gedanken zu machen .
> Wenn ich in der Lage bin dich abzubürsten , werde ich es auch mit einem 10+ kg Stahlrenner ohne Gangschaltung schaffen . Hast du die besseren Beine , nützt mir auch Carbonplörre nix .
> Radsport ist in dieser Hinsicht ein sehr ehrlicher Sport, ist das nicht schön ?


Das mit der Gangschaltung würde ich zumindest mal bezweifeln, bei allem anderen muss ich dir Recht geben!

Mir gefällts trotzdem


----------



## superduc (23. Dezember 2005)

Hier mal meins:






Der Laufradsatz stammt noch vom ersten Rad und wird im nächsten Jahr noch ersetzt.


Grüße

Superduc


----------



## poki beloki (29. Dezember 2005)




----------



## Sahnie (2. Januar 2006)

Shimano der Zeit 10 Jahre voraus. 1980 er Norta  Shimano 600ax mit Rasterschaltung, Aerobremshebeln, integriertem Kurbelabzieher und Aeroschnickschnack an Komponenten und ovalisierten Rohren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gu|aschsupp3 (11. Januar 2006)

Die Ausgangssituation...







...Umbau Nr.!







...Peak...



Gegenwärtiger Zustand:


----------



## _stalker_ (16. Januar 2006)

gu|aschsupp3 schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenwärtiger Zustand:



 haben wollen  
was ist das für eine rahmenhöhe?


----------



## gu|aschsupp3 (19. Januar 2006)

das ist 'n 60er Rahmen. 
Hab' ihn gebraucht für 760 bekommen...da konnte ich einfach nicht widerstehen


----------



## storcky (23. Januar 2006)

ich versteh das mit den bildern hochladen nicht...wie könnt ihr bei dieser 60kb limitierung so riesen pic´s hochladen??? aber egal, hier mein ewiges projekt...

1. bild...so hab ich es bei ebay erstanden

2. bild...nach endlosen euros sind noch 6,4kg 100%ige altagstauglichkeit übrig geblieben...


----------



## sixx teen (23. Januar 2006)

die großen bilder sind hochgeladen und können auch größer als 60k sein.


----------



## storcky (24. Januar 2006)

verrät mir noch einer wie ihr die hochgeladen bekommt???...bitte!?!?

danke und ciao seb


----------



## sixx teen (24. Januar 2006)

erklär ich dir per PN.


----------



## sixx teen (24. Januar 2006)

man, hier kann man gar keine beiträge löschen.sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## storcky (24. Januar 2006)

danke an SIXX TEEN !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sixx teen (24. Januar 2006)

wenn du jetzt noch 100% fahrrad fotografierst, dann ist's perfekt.


----------



## storcky (24. Januar 2006)

steht soviel müll meiner mitbewohner drum rum...wollt ich keinem zumuten


----------



## storcky (24. Januar 2006)

hier noch ein angeschnittenes...wir wollen ja die spannung aufrecht erhalten


----------



## sidekicker (24. Januar 2006)

schön


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (24. Januar 2006)

Des is meins und fährt sich auf der Rolle schon mal nicht schlecht!!!!


----------



## XTR (24. Januar 2006)

Hi, 
hier mal ein update von meinem Renner. Und um Kommentaren dazu vorzubeugen: die Sattelneigung ist schon richtig und absichtlich so, so ist ein schmerzfreies Fahren gewährleistet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (24. Januar 2006)

XTR schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> hier mal ein update von meinem Renner. Und um Kommentaren dazu vorzubeugen: die Sattelneigung ist schon richtig und absichtlich so, so ist ein schmerzfreies Fahren gewährleistet


Nur die Ergopower sitzen definitiv zu tief.

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## storcky (24. Januar 2006)

bofh schrieb:
			
		

> Nur die Ergopower sitzen definitiv zu tief.
> 
> H.a.n.d.,
> E.:wq​




...nicht nur die ergopower...der ganze lenker könnte erheblich entgegen dem urzeigersinn verdreht werden, schont auch die handgelenke


----------



## storcky (24. Januar 2006)

evtl. auch einfach ne nummer zu klein der rahmen...


----------



## bofh (24. Januar 2006)

storcky schrieb:
			
		

> der ganze lenker könnte erheblich entgegen dem urzeigersinn verdreht werden


Nein. Die Lenkerenden stehen fast lehrbuchmäßig - parallel zum Boden (oder zur Planke, auf der das Rad steht).

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## XTR (25. Januar 2006)

bofh schrieb:
			
		

> Nur die Ergopower sitzen definitiv zu tief.
> 
> H.a.n.d.,
> E.:wq​



Über die Ergopowers lässt sich vielleicht diskutieren, auch wenn ich so wie sie sind gut auf meinem Rad sitze, aber dass der Lenker falsch stehen soll ist Blödsinn. Die Sache ist ja immer, dass nicht jeder Körper genau die Verhältnisse von Beinlänge/Armlänge/Rumpflänge hat, die das Lehrbuch vorsieht und dass man die Werte daraus vielleicht als Richtwerte nutzen kann, aber letzendlich muss man sich sein Rad doch an seinen Körper anpassen...  

Schade nur dass bei so nem schönen Rad nur negative Kommetare kommen


----------



## Pevloc (25. Januar 2006)

Also ich finde es ist ein schönes RR! Klein hat eh die schönsten Lackierungen. Und dann die innen verlegten Züge. Dazu die passende Gabel.  

Nicht zu vergessen ide beste RR Gruppe wo gibt: RECORD
Die Kurbel passt zwar sehr gut zum Rad, aber ich muss sagen, ne Record wäre noch schöner. 

Aber die Lenkerausrichtun finde ich auch sehr seltsam.


----------



## sixx teen (25. Januar 2006)

XTR schrieb:
			
		

> Schade nur dass bei so nem schönen Rad nur negative Kommetare kommen


schönes rad...aber, wenn du schon so einen stark abfallenden lenker hast und die ergos so tief, wieso, rein aus interesse gefragt, steigt dann dein vorbau so an?


----------



## XTR (25. Januar 2006)

sixx teen schrieb:
			
		

> schönes rad...aber, wenn du schon so einen stark abfallenden lenker hast und die ergos so tief, wieso, rein aus interesse gefragt, steigt dann dein vorbau so an?



Das ist in der Tat eine berechtigte Frage, über die ich mir nochmal Gedanken machen sollte...  Vielleicht dreh ich ihn um und setz meine Ergos bisschen höher...


----------



## KingCobra (28. Januar 2006)

gu|aschsupp3 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ausgangssituation...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sixx teen (28. Januar 2006)

Fixie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (1. Februar 2006)

hab ein no name als tri unbau


----------



## Baschdl (1. Februar 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> hab ein no name als tri unbau



 
Magst Du uns das auch zeigen? Danke!


----------



## derMichi (1. Februar 2006)

Folgende Änderungen sind erfolgt, ein neues Bild kommt im Frühjahr:
2 Flaschenhalter schwarz Tacx Tao montiert
Schnellspanner runter und Mounty Special Lite Axles an der richtigen Seite montiert
Sigma 1606 Tacho mit Kurbelkit verbaut
Vorbau wird noch durch Syntace F99 getauscht, derzeit wegen Rückrufaktion unterwegs


----------



## Sahnie (1. Februar 2006)

Stahlrenner mit Campa Chorus und soweit möglich mit ital. Teilen


----------



## phiro (1. Februar 2006)

da fehlt aber noch so einiges  

hoffe das wird demnächst was und wir bekommen ein schönes Komplettbild präsentiert


----------



## *adrenalin* (2. Februar 2006)

mein ktm-rahmen hat leider die umlackierung nicht so gut überstanden - der lack hat blasen geworfen und ist superschnell abgeplatzt, also mußte auf die schnelle ersatz her:






der rahmen fiel mir quasi in die hände, ist mit 1.450 gr. nicht wirklich in der leichtbauliga anzusiedeln, auf der anderen seite aber nur 50 gr. schwerer als der ktm und die parts sind dafür ganz o.k. 

der laufradsatz wird noch geändert in am classic-naben mit noch zu bestimmenden felgen und dt revos. wird dann bei ca. 7,3 kg. landen...

bessere bilder gibt es wenn auch das wetter wieder besser wird


----------



## agent_smith (6. Februar 2006)

hier ist mein renner.
ich weiß nur noch nicht welche laufräder ich für den sommer kaufen soll ...
diese alten ultegras müssen weg 
mfg timo


----------



## Manitou (10. Februar 2006)

bei s-tec gibt es die WHR 7800 für 339,-. Ansonsten würde ich Ksyrium SL kaufen

Manitou


----------



## storcky (10. Februar 2006)

ich würd ja die amclassic350 nehmen und sie mir selber bauen lassen mit 32/32 speichen 3x gekreuzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derMichi (10. Februar 2006)

Über die AM Classic Felgen hört man doch überall nur "Finger weg" und "sind zu dünn" und ":kotz:" und so????


----------



## storcky (10. Februar 2006)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> Über die AM Classic Felgen hört man doch überall nur "Finger weg" und "sind zu dünn" und ":kotz:" und so????



dazu kann ich nur sagen: ich hab schon mehr defekte kysirium-laufräder gesehen....und man soll ja die speichen auch mit nem tensiometer anziehen und nicht mit den oberarm!   ich würde mal so easy behaupten, mit meiner 32/32 3x amc350 nehm ichs locker mit der kysirium auf...und wenns um STW geht, dann 100%!!!


----------



## derMichi (11. Februar 2006)

und was denkst du über die AM420er? Die würden mich reizen.


----------



## storcky (11. Februar 2006)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> und was denkst du über die AM420er? Die würden mich reizen.



stimmt schon, die 420er find ich eigentlich auch schicker, sind auch etwas steifer...das problem ist nur, das man die felgen mit maximal 24 loch bekommt...wem das reicht, sollte lieber zu den 420ern greifen, aber da fehlen halt schon mal 8 speichen pro LAUFRAD, das macht sich schon etwas bemerkbar, wenn der belag ruppiger wird!


----------



## paulchenp (11. Februar 2006)

Hier is meins.....


----------



## Randy Andy (12. Februar 2006)

Lass die Finger weg von den AC. Selbst die 420 ist Schei55e. Hast Du dir schon mal den Stoß der Felge angeschaut? Total dilletantisch!!! Bremsbeläge mordend, und ganz zu schweigen von dem ständigen ruckeln beim Bremsen. Klaar, sie können die Felge nicht abdrehen, ist ja aufgrund des Leichtbaus viel zu dünn dimensioniert. Mit den Naben hatte ich auch nur Probleme. Nach 500 km waren die Lager hinüber, dann hat sich der Flansch von der vorderen Nabe verabschiedet. Einfach mal so ausgerissen. Die hintere Nabe hat sich dann auch ziemlich schnell verabschiedet. Freilauf hat sich festgefressen. 
Ich bleib bei meinen MAVIC Laufrädern. Geschweister Stoß, sauber abgedrehte Felge, Industrielager die ich für´n paar Euro selber wechseln kann und falls mal was mit dem Freilauf sein sollte kann man den ja auch für n paar penunnsen wechseln lassen. 
Da nehm ich doch die 100 Gramm in kauf!!!

Grüße

Randy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarbonDealer (23. Februar 2006)

Bald wird auch hier ein Bild von meinem Schmück-Stück stehen, brauche nur noch meine Carbon-Laufräder und ein Record Schaltwerk!


----------



## timor1975 (24. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

hier mein Bike vor dem grossen Umbau. Die aktuelle Version zeige ich später. der hier gezeigte Rahmen hängt mittlerweile an der Wand.

Des weiteren wäre es nett, wenn mich hier mal jemand aufklären würde, wie ich die Bilder meiner Bikes direkt in die Nachrichten bekomme.


Vielen Dank


----------



## Radsportpepe (24. Februar 2006)

So hier mein Bock, kurz vor malle(das blaue is nur die markierung für die sattelstütze), is schon ein weng alt und von wettkämpfen gezeichnet


----------



## derMichi (24. Februar 2006)

Ich finds geil. Hat was.


----------



## demoscher (24. Februar 2006)

Sehr süüüüüß!!!!


----------



## schnellejugend (25. Februar 2006)

Meins




Kette ist noch zu lang, es kommt noch ein 36er anstatt des montierten 34er drauf.


----------



## gecko (25. Februar 2006)

meins ist jetzt fertig, der Frühling kann kommen






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## derMichi (25. Februar 2006)

Boah wat für ein Spacerturm...


----------



## CSB (26. Februar 2006)

Spacerturm ist ja wohl noch untertrieben. Das ist ein Spacer-Wolkenkratzer 

Mach den bitte ganz schnell weg. Das ist schließlich ein Renn- und kein Hollandrad.


----------



## HB76 (26. Februar 2006)

CSB schrieb:
			
		

> Spacerturm ist ja wohl noch untertrieben. Das ist ein Spacer-Wolkenkratzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (26. Februar 2006)

Das ist ja zum Glück seine Sache. Bevor ich nicht meine Sitzposition ausprobiert hätte würde ich da nichts kürzen, selbt wenn da einige ein Style-verbrechen wittern.


----------



## gecko (26. Februar 2006)

Hi, die Spacer sind 35mm hoch mit 5cm Überhöhung. Da ich seither nur MTB fahre (Enduro sehr aufrecht) lass ich das zur Gewöhnung erstmal so, denn Kürzen geht immer. Auf meiner ersten Probefahrt haben mich die Nackenschmerzen bestätigt. Kurz sieht natürlich stylischer aus.

MfG Gecko


----------



## timor1975 (28. Februar 2006)

timor1975 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hier mein Bike vor dem grossen Umbau. Die aktuelle Version zeige ich später. der hier gezeigte Rahmen hängt mittlerweile an der Wand.
> 
> ...



Es hat mich hier leider keiner informiert, wie es geht! Habe es aber jetzt doch hinbekommen. Daher kann ich euch den Anblick nicht ersparen und setzte mein altes Rennrad nochmal rein! Im Frühjahr folgt mein Neues!


----------



## derMichi (28. Februar 2006)

Was sind das für Felgen? Die japan. Schriftzeichen...


----------



## timor1975 (28. Februar 2006)

Die Laufräder sind von Mavic, Ksyrium SL (älteres Modell). Der Rahmen ist selbst lackiert und die chinesischen Schriftzeichen auf dem Unterrohr z.B., bedeuten soviel wie "no risk - no fun" usw.!

Die Laufräder habe ich vor zu verkaufen! Wer also Interesse hat, kann sich ja bei mir melden.


----------



## derMichi (28. Februar 2006)

Dann meld ich mich mal. Kompatibel für Shimano 10fach? Wie alt/Laufleistung und Gewicht?


----------



## timor1975 (1. März 2006)

Ist nicht kompatibel, da Campa-Freilauf! Irgendwann 2004 gekauft. Laufleistung ist mir nicht bekannt, aber leider nicht so viel! Der Zustand und die Bremsflanke ist TipTop.


----------



## drul (1. März 2006)

meine Zwei (siehe Anhänge)


----------



## austinpowers (4. März 2006)

Moinmoin,

anbei dann auch mal mein Asphalt-Esel, zusammengebaut Mitte des letzten
Jahres. Aktuell mit Winter-Beleuchtung.

Dient als Trainingsgerät bei etwas schlechterem Wetter wenn meine MTBs
im warmen und trockenem zu Hause bleiben dürfen.

Für insgesamte Baukosten von etwas über 650 Euronen ist denke ich was
ganz akzeptables bei rausgekommen. Wie gesagt so viel bin ich eh nicht auf
der Straße unterwegs ...

Feedback willkommen  

cya

-=austinpowers=-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baschdl (6. März 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/zip/37622/P3060038.JPG


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (6. März 2006)

ist wohl eher was für den classic-fred...


----------



## schnellejugend (6. März 2006)

Ist das Bild von einer Überwachungskamera am Geldautomat?


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (6. März 2006)

schnellejugend schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Bild von einer Überwachungskamera am Geldautomat?


 nein, ist nur verwackelt fotografiert in ner tiefgarage


----------



## XTR (6. März 2006)

schnellejugend schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Bild von einer Überwachungskamera am Geldautomat?


----------



## Buhmuckel (21. März 2006)

Meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarbonDealer (21. März 2006)

Das ist ein echt geiles bike!!!
Cooles ding, wo hast du das bild gemacht?
Andi


----------



## Buhmuckel (21. März 2006)

Danke, auf meiner Terasse in der ersten Sonne des Jahres


----------



## schnellejugend (21. März 2006)

Gewicht?


----------



## Buhmuckel (21. März 2006)

6,3 ohne Pedale mit Flaschenhalter


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (22. März 2006)

finde den canyon f10 optisch naja, außerdem zu viel aufdrucke auf den laufrädern und reifen (passt nicht zum eher schlichten rest). gewicht, kurbel und terrasse natürlich prima


----------



## XTR (22. März 2006)

Buhmuckel schrieb:
			
		

> 6,3 ohne Pedale mit Flaschenhalter



Fährst du auch ohne Pedale? Oder was soll das, immer die ca. 200 g für die Pedale zu unterschlagen?


----------



## derMichi (22. März 2006)

Dann schlag sie doch einfach wieder drauf. Vielleicht wurde es bei der Montur gewogen und er hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt noch keine Pedale oder so...


----------



## Buhmuckel (22. März 2006)

Sorry, 6,5 MIT Pedale - besser so? 
Ich habs auf meiner ollen Personenwaage eben mal draufgestellt.
Vielleicht hats in Wahrheit ja 10kg - ist mir aber egal


----------



## Reyk (22. März 2006)

schönes Rad, 
aber Fotos in der prallen Sonne und dann noch der werfende Schatten 
lassen ein Bike immer schlechter aussehen als in Wirklichkeit.


----------



## schnellejugend (23. März 2006)

Der Buhmuckel fährt eine Alu-Kassette(wenn ich das richtig sehe), eine 500Euro-Carbon-Kurbel, eine Speedneedle auf Use-Stütze, Tune-Flaschenhalter und einen 1Kg-Rahmen mit 300g-Gabel aber das Gewicht ist ihm egal. 

Wenns dir wirklich nicht ums Gewicht geht schmeiss die Kassette weg, den Rest finde ich eigtl. eine sehr gute Basis(falls es doch mal ums Gewicht gehen sollte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyronix (23. März 2006)

Eddy Mercks Zeitfahrrahmen "MX Leader" (klassischer Stahlrahmen),
MAVIC Cosmic Felgen, Fast komplett Ultegra, bis auf ein paar Dura Ace Komponenten (Innenlager, Steuersatz, Vorbau).
Haben wir gestern aufgebaut, werde es jetzt gleich antesten.


----------



## Buhmuckel (23. März 2006)

schnellejugend schrieb:
			
		

> Der Buhmuckel fährt eine Alu-Kassette(wenn ich das richtig sehe), eine 500Euro-Carbon-Kurbel, eine Speedneedle auf Use-Stütze, Tune-Flaschenhalter und einen 1Kg-Rahmen mit 300g-Gabel aber das Gewicht ist ihm egal.
> 
> Wenns dir wirklich nicht ums Gewicht geht schmeiss die Kassette weg, den Rest finde ich eigtl. eine sehr gute Basis(falls es doch mal ums Gewicht gehen sollte)



Na, ist ja doch einer angesprungen.... 
Natürlich wollte ich möglichst leicht bei voller Alltagstauglichkeit, da ich mit dem Ding bei der Jeantex TA teilnehmen will - aber ob da jetzt 6,3 oder sonstwas steht, ist mir schnuppe, deshalb hab ich´s auch nicht auf irgendeine Präzisionswaage gestellt. 

Ist übrigens eine KCNC 10s Cassette Al7075/Scandium/Titan - darf ich die jetzt dran lassen?


----------



## schnellejugend (23. März 2006)

Natürlich, du darfst alles. Es gibt viele die mit Alu-Kassetten Probleme mit überspringen haben, vll. ist es nicht zu problematisch. Ist halt auch eine Frage der Haltbarkeit, da habe ich bei meinem Rad einfach mal 80g liegen lassen. 
Ansonsten ein Objekt der Begierde, meinen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß und Erfolg bei der Transalp.


----------



## PREDIGER (23. März 2006)

mein abgenudeltes 99´er Corratec High Tech One Dura Ace ist nicht unbedingt ein bild wert. aber ich hab es trotzdem lieb!


----------



## Sahnie (23. März 2006)

cyronix schrieb:
			
		

> Eddy Mercks Zeitfahrrahmen "MX Leader" (klassischer Stahlrahmen),
> MAVIC Cosmic Felgen, Fast komplett Ultegra, bis auf ein paar Dura Ace Komponenten (Innenlager, Steuersatz, Vorbau).
> Haben wir gestern aufgebaut, werde es jetzt gleich antesten.




Warum hast du denn die Nitto dran? Ist doch ein Zeitfahrrad und kein Tria. Mit normaler Stütze natürlich ein Neoklassiker vom Feinsten.


----------



## cyronix (24. März 2006)

Die Nitto war halt schon dran als ich den Rahmen gekauft hab,
hab eigentlich nix dagegen , bin eh nicht so der Komponentenfreak,
und außerdem habe ich sowieso vor mal einen richtigen Triathlon zu machen, 
von daher passts


----------



## Alex de Large (14. April 2006)

neues Griffband


----------



## Catweazl (15. April 2006)

Nach Umrüstung auf 10-fach mit SRM und Poser-LRS


----------



## [email protected] (15. April 2006)

Hier ein Bild meines Nöll S6cross (auf Strasse getrimmt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbär (26. April 2006)

Mein Eigenbau....

















Rahmen: Titan
Gabel: Alu???
Steuersatz: billig
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: 3ttt
Lenkerband: Brooks
Schalt-Bremshebel: 105
übriges Shimano Gedöns: Ultegra
Kurbel: Truvativ Rouleur
Sattel: Brooks new Swallow
Stütze: hatte ich noch rumliegen
LRS: Shimano WHR-500
Reifen: Conti Grand Prix
Züge: Nokon


----------



## Sahnie (26. April 2006)

Was heißt hier Eigenbau? Kannst du Titan schweißen? Ansonsten stört der Laufradsatz, sonst super.


----------



## daniel77 (28. April 2006)

Pinarello Asolo Cromor Rahmen mit Campa Athena komplett; Cinelli, 3ttt.
Neu ist  Sattel (Selle San Marco SKN); Pedale (Look pp 3??); Reifen (Conti Ultra Sport).


----------



## Redking (29. April 2006)

Hier meins BJ 1990






Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kuschelbaer8 (29. April 2006)

Mein principia


----------



## Spezialistz (30. April 2006)

rahmen: faggin stahl '1984 (keine ahnung welches modell)
schaltwerk, umwerfer, kurbeln: shimano 105
bremsen, schalthebel: campagnolo
steuersatz, lenker, vorbau: keine ahnung
reifen, lenkerband: hutchinson
felgen: mavic
naben: shimano
kette: wippermann

dann noch irgendwelche gammelspedale, speichen mit flugrost, verbogener flaschenhalter, höhenschlag hinten, festgegammelte sattelstütze....

vorbau muss noch was runter. aber rennt die kiste...auch ein interessantes fahrgefühl, wenn man normalerweise 2.5er reifen und 125mm federweg hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (30. April 2006)

Würde es nicht allmählich Sinn machen nen Classic-Thread für die alten Schätzchen auf zu machen?

Ich denke das sind nur noch Liebhaberstücke mit denen IHr sicher nicht mehr ernsthaft trainiert.

In diesem Threat haben die Dinger wohl nicht wirklich was verloren, oder???

Gruß Northern lite


----------



## Spezialistz (1. Mai 2006)

Northern lite schrieb:
			
		

> Würde es nicht allmählich Sinn machen nen Classic-Thread für die alten Schätzchen auf zu machen?
> 
> Ich denke das sind nur noch Liebhaberstücke mit denen IHr sicher nicht mehr ernsthaft trainiert.
> 
> ...




ernsthaft trainieren kann man das eh nicht nennen, was ich mache. aber mit dem faggin lege ich genug strecke zurück..


----------



## Nightfly.666 (1. Mai 2006)

So das hier ist mein Renner. Ich benutze ihn nicht um "richtig" zu trainieren, aber fahre damit täglich überall hin, unregelmäßig Kurier, Touren usw..


----------



## Redking (3. Mai 2006)

Northern lite schrieb:
			
		

> Würde es nicht allmählich Sinn machen nen Classic-Thread für die alten Schätzchen auf zu machen?
> 
> Ich denke das sind nur noch Liebhaberstücke mit denen IHr sicher nicht mehr ernsthaft trainiert.
> 
> ...


Sorry, das ist mein Rennrad mitdem ich fahre und trainiere.
Und lies dir mal den Titel durch! "Zeigt her eure Rennräder"

Gruß Klaus


----------



## torben2005 (5. Mai 2006)

ok, iss dreifach. aber bergauf schieben iss auch sch****e !!!


----------



## FietVujagig (17. Mai 2006)

hier mal meins:
Ich hab das gebraucht und überlackiert im letzten Jahrtausend erstanden mit (*hüstel*) Shimano Exage 300EX 7-fach Austattung und Biopace Kettenblättern.




Jetzt würde ich langsam gerne wissen was das eigentlich für ein Rahmen ist. Augenfällig ist die Fixierung der Sattelstütze, nämlich nicht wie üblich durch eine Klemme am Sattelrohr, sondern durch eine Schraube im(!) Oberrohr. Desweitern ist an der Unterseite des Oberrohrs eine Kerbe auf ganzer Länge als Bremsleitungsführung. Natürlich alles aus Stahl. Eventuell kann mir ja noch jemand helfen.


----------



## rboncube (17. Mai 2006)

Ich tippe auf GT. die ham doch so ne komische Triangelform.
Aber ohne Gewähr auf Richtigkeit.

Viel Spaß damit,
Ciao Rene´


----------



## derMichi (18. Mai 2006)

Stevens Aspin 2006 RH 58cm

Reifen Michelin Pro2Race, LRS FSA RD200 (Decals entfernt, eine Speiche weiß lackiert)

FSA Gossamer MegaExo Compact Kurbel

Sattelstütze und Vorbau von SpikeRacing, Sattel Selle Italia Flite

Ultegra Ausstattung

Gewicht: ca. 8,6kg

Ich teste noch wegen der Sitzposition, daher Spacerturm/Sattelstellung...


----------



## lenzo (25. Mai 2006)

und das ist meins......


----------



## rascel (25. Mai 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dlareg (28. Mai 2006)

Northern lite schrieb:
			
		

> Würde es nicht allmählich Sinn machen nen Classic-Thread für die alten Schätzchen auf zu machen?
> 
> Ich denke das sind nur noch Liebhaberstücke mit denen IHr sicher nicht mehr ernsthaft trainiert.
> 
> ...




Gibts im Tourforum bereits, aber hier wäre auch keine schlechte Idee......
Fahre ein altes Grandis aus Columbus Nivachrom, mit Trainingslenker, von der Ausstattung noch nicht 100% klassisch, aber auf dem besten Weg.... 

Hier der Link

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/forumdisplay.php?f=34


----------



## mete (10. Juni 2006)

Nix Besonderes, aber ich fahre eh kaum Rennrad, da reicht mir auch mein 35- 40 Jahre altes Motobecane .


----------



## räder (10. Juni 2006)

LOOKs nice

LOOK here > http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/260239/cat/10234


----------



## XTR (11. Juni 2006)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Nix Besonderes, aber ich fahre eh kaum Rennrad, da reicht mir auch mein 35- 40 Jahre altes Motobecane .



Gefällt mir sehr gut   aber außer dem Rahmen ist da nicht viel 35 - 40 Jahre alt oder?


----------



## mete (11. Juni 2006)

XTR schrieb:
			
		

> Gefällt mir sehr gut   aber außer dem Rahmen ist da nicht viel 35 - 40 Jahre alt oder?



Um genau zu sein, ist der Umwerfer, neben dem Rahmen, das Einzige, was ich noch übernommen habe, weil dieser einen integrierten Anschlag hat, der dann halt beim Rahmen fehlt


----------



## NBB (19. Juni 2006)

die Woche wirds bestellt und ich freu mich schon wien reddich

http://www.stevensbikes.de/2006/index.php?bik_id=6&lang=de_DE


----------



## rboncube (19. Juni 2006)

NBB schrieb:
			
		

> die Woche wirds bestellt und ich freu mich schon wien reddich
> 
> http://www.stevensbikes.de/2006/index.php?bik_id=6&lang=de_DE




Super Rad, fahr ich auch. Wirst viel Freude damit haben.
Viel Spaß damit,
Gruß Rene´


----------



## Revon (21. Juni 2006)

FietVujagig schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal meins:
> Ich hab das gebraucht und überlackiert im letzten Jahrtausend erstanden mit (*hüstel*) Shimano Exage 300EX 7-fach Austattung und Biopace Kettenblättern.
> 
> 
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach handelt es sich bei dem Rahmen um einen MBK. Die gabs oft in einem rot/orange. Die Klemmung führte unweigerlich zu Kratzern und Kerben an den Stützen.

MfG
Revon


----------



## wired.erb (27. Juni 2006)

hallo leute,

hier is mein liebling:




gruss 

robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.hardtail (4. Juli 2006)

So, nun darf ich auch endlich mal  













Viele Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## marc (5. Juli 2006)

Meins:




marc


----------



## Protorix (9. Juli 2006)

hier meins


----------



## enasnI (9. Juli 2006)




----------



## Deleted 8297 (9. Juli 2006)

Hier mal ein taugliches Foto von meinem:


----------



## kastel67 (13. Juli 2006)

Moin,

noch eins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lix (17. Juli 2006)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Nix Besonderes, aber ich fahre eh kaum Rennrad, da reicht mir auch mein 35- 40 Jahre altes Motobecane .


 
 Einfach nur geil! Wunderschönes Rad! 

Edit: Wenn du den Rahmen irgendwann mal zufällig nicht mehr fahren willst, ich nehme ihn dir gern ab


----------



## Fisch2 (17. Juli 2006)

Meins...http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/267086/cat/10793


----------



## Petz33 (21. Juli 2006)

So, dann komt jetzt auch mal mein Renner.

Nicht mehr topaktuell, leistet mir aber immer noch gute Dienste.






Petz


----------



## Northern lite (30. September 2006)

Dann will ich den schönen Threat doch mal wieder nach oben schieben

ausserdem auch mal zeigen wie sich ein Rennrad optisch doch durch wenige Kleinigkeiten optisch verändern kann

1)




2)




3)




Das nächste wird wohl wieder eine schwarze (ungekröpfte) Sattelstütze sein


----------



## Libtech (30. September 2006)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Framekiller (2. Oktober 2006)

Buhmuckel schrieb:


> Meins



Sehr sehr geiles Radel aber warum hasse dir in der Preisklasse son Versenderteil geholt und nicht was edles? Für 40 Mille kauf doch nen BMW und keinen Fiat obwohl die auch gute Autos bauen. Ich stell mir da eher was wie seven, nicolai,isaac oder orbea vor.


----------



## race-jo (3. Oktober 2006)

der canyon carbon rahmen is wohl ganz schön weit vorne mit dabei, was man so hört, also kann ich das absolut verstehen, mal davon abgesehen, das ein rad von isaac usw. mit der selben austattung wie das canyon nochmal deutlich teurer wär.


----------



## Framekiller (3. Oktober 2006)

Ich sach ja nich das der Rahmen schlecht is, der is sogar echt fett und mit sicherheit nicht schlechter als die Konkurenz. Ich persönlich kauf in dieser Preisklasse halt lieber Custom Rahmen von denen meiner Meinung nach einfach mehr Flair ausgeht und ob son bike 5-,6-,7-hundert Eusen mehr kostet juckt auch kein Schwein wenn sowieso die 4Mille Grenze geknackt wird. Halten einen sowieso alle für bekloppt wenn man solche Räder hat


----------



## stoked (3. Oktober 2006)

Will euch meines auch nicht vorenthalten...

Die Fakten:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
- Rahmen          : Look KG 451 (Carbon)
- Gabel             : HSC-3 (Vollcarbon)
- Gruppe           : komplett Dura Ace (9-fach)
- Räder             : 2004er Ksyrium SL / Schwalbe Stelvio / Extralight Schläuche
- Schnellspanner : Figmo
- Vorbau           : Syntace F99 + Titankit
- Lenker            : 3T Prima
- Lenkerband : Fizik Microtex
- Steuersatz      : FSA Orbit X
- Sattelstütze    : Use Alien Carbon 25,0mm
- Sattel             : Selle Italia SLR XP
- Kettenblätter   : Spécialités TA Alize (53-39)
- Kette              : KMC X-9 SL Gold
- Pedale             : Wellgo RC-715 Titan
- Flaschenhalter  : Tune Wasserträger 
- Specials          : ziemlich alle Schrauben in gold eloxiert/anodisiert, goldene Züge
- außerdem : Eigenbau Carbon-Teile (Schaltwerkskäfig, Ahead-Deckel)

- Gewicht         : 7,4 kg
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hier paar Bilder:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
06-rechts.jpg
06-kurbel.jpg
06-schaltwerk.jpg
06-schaltwerkskaefig.jpg
06-bremse_h.jpg
06-tunes.jpg
06-zuege.jpg
06-links.jpg


----------



## _stalker_ (4. Oktober 2006)

die bilder funktionieren nicht bzw. deine ganze seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoked (4. Oktober 2006)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> die bilder funktionieren nicht bzw. deine ganze seite


Also bei mir geht's (grad wieder)... Server ist nicht so ganz das Wahre - Kostenlos-Webspace.


----------



## einsnull (4. Oktober 2006)

Hier ist meins-
Nicht besonders edel oder leicht aber dafür MEINS!


----------



## *JO* (4. Oktober 2006)

ich seh auch nix...


----------



## Hupert (4. Oktober 2006)

Framekiller schrieb:


> Ich sach ja nich das der Rahmen schlecht is, der is sogar echt fett und mit sicherheit nicht schlechter als die Konkurenz. Ich persönlich kauf in dieser Preisklasse halt lieber Custom Rahmen von denen meiner Meinung nach einfach mehr Flair ausgeht und ob son bike 5-,6-,7-hundert Eusen mehr kostet juckt auch kein Schwein wenn sowieso die 4Mille Grenze geknackt wird. Halten einen sowieso alle für bekloppt wenn man solche Räder hat



Framekiller hat vollkommen recht... nen Rad (oder besser nen Frame) in der Preisklasse kauft man einfach nicht von der Stange. Is echt ne emotionale Geschichte. Technisch ist der Canyon F10 wahrscheinlich derzeit die Ultima Ratio, aber für das Pulver hätt ich mir was schönes maßangefertigtes aus Bella Italia (Grosseto um genau zu sein) kommen lassen, was nächste Saison auch oberste Priorität bei mir ist...


----------



## Scott (8. Oktober 2006)

So, und das ist mein´s :


----------



## Carol (9. Oktober 2006)

meins 





gruss,
carol


----------



## phiro (15. Oktober 2006)

Hupert schrieb:


> was schönes maßangefertigtes aus Bella Italia (Grosseto um genau zu sein)



Tommasini meinst du sicher was....

waren im TL 2005 mal dort in Grosseto, da gerade Mittagspause war konnten wir richtig reinschauen bei denen und uns ein bissel die Fertigung anschauen und ein wenig mit dem Juniorcheffe quatschen
schon ne kleine aber sehr feine/edle Schmiede 

obwohl mir persönlich Paduano ja sehr gefällt, aber das ist schon ne krasse Preisklasse


----------



## Redwing (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo an alle  

Sodele, von heute ein Bildchen als ich u.a. ins Schöne Berching gefahren bin, im Hintergrund der RMD-Kanal.

Kein besonderes Bike, absolutes Anfangsbike - na und? Ich bin stolz drauf, es is fahrbar, sieht gut aus und es tut seinem Zweck gutes - außerdem war es zahlbar für einen normalsterblichen Schüler wie mich 





ach, sorry für die Qualität, is leider nur mim Handy gemacht... ^^


----------



## Hupert (22. Oktober 2006)

phiro schrieb:


> Tommasini meinst du sicher was....
> 
> waren im TL 2005 mal dort in Grosseto, da gerade Mittagspause war konnten wir richtig reinschauen bei denen und uns ein bissel die Fertigung anschauen und ein wenig mit dem Juniorcheffe quatschen
> schon ne kleine aber sehr feine/edle Schmiede
> ...



Ja Tommasini war speziell gemeint.... Es ist einfach was anderes, da arbeiten vier oder fünf Leute und man weiß genau das die sich Mühe geben. Der Stand von denen auf der EB war ja auch exemplarisch. Da war halt die ganze Family da, die Kinder sind rumgerannt und haben geschrien und geheult, da gibt es Meinungsverschiedenheiten, daß ist einfach italienische Leidenschaft und Liebe zum Radsport... da sieht man die Menschen noch mit deren Produkt man sich später mal auf die Piste wagt und man kann sich bei Voranmeldung auch anscheuen wie der eigene Frame hergestellt wird. Bei den Carbonrahmen ist es anders, aber nachdem ich mir den Evol mal in "echt" angeschaut hab will ich ihn sowieso nicht mehr. Scapin macht aber auch schicke Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yidaki (22. Oktober 2006)

Wenn's um Italiener geht, poste ich gerade mal ein Bild von meinem neuen Rahmen. 

Wird den Winter über aufgebaut - *Colnago Dream HP B-Stay*:





Mein aktuelles Trainingsrad ist ein *Stevens Stelvio Pro* von 2004:


----------



## Hupert (22. Oktober 2006)

Sehr schick, obwohl ich nicht so der Colnago Fan bin...


----------



## Yidaki (22. Oktober 2006)

Wenn Du den Rahmen in der Hand hältst, wirst Du automatisch zum Colnago-Fan.


----------



## Sweeet (22. Oktober 2006)

Meine Radon Viper


----------



## race-jo (28. Oktober 2006)




----------



## race-jo (28. Oktober 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backfire (30. Oktober 2006)

Eddxy Merckx Team Deutsche Telekom 1995


----------



## klaro (5. November 2006)

... meins


----------



## wildbiker (5. November 2006)

Meiner...

*ick mich


----------



## Hupert (5. November 2006)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Meiner...
> 
> *ick mich



Der Rahmen... also sorry, aber das geht gar nicht...


----------



## stoked (5. November 2006)

Hupert schrieb:


> Der Rahmen... also sorry, aber das geht gar nicht...


?? - Geiles Teil würd ich sagen!


----------



## Hupert (5. November 2006)

stoked schrieb:


> ?? - Geiles Teil würd ich sagen!


----------



## Jako (5. November 2006)

Ein schöner Italiener..... Gruß Jako


----------



## Hupert (5. November 2006)

Jako schrieb:


> Ein schöner Italiener..... Gruß Jako



Das ist er in der Tat doch auch du musst dir ein paar kritische Töne gefallen lassen... die Luftpumpe muss auf dem nächsten Foto runter und der klobige Sender vom Tacho... mensch ein Kabel läßt sich gerasde beim Rennrad so schön unauffällig verlegen und sieht doch deutlich filigraner aus. Ansonsten aber ausnehmnend schick!!!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (5. November 2006)

So das ist mein Rennrad inclusive mir . Mein neues gebrauchtes MBK mit schicker 600er Ausstattung.


----------



## Reyk (6. November 2006)

Hupert schrieb:


> Das ist er in der Tat doch auch du musst dir ein paar kritische Töne gefallen lassen... die Luftpumpe muss auf dem nächsten Foto runter .



Du schiebst dann lieber bis zur nächsten Tankstelle oder was....Kopfschüttel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (6. November 2006)

Reyk schrieb:


> Du schiebst dann lieber bis zur nächsten Tankstelle oder was....Kopfschüttel



Wenn du dein Rennrad an der Tankstelle aufpumpen kannst ist irgendwas faul... aber ich meinte damit eigentlich das man sowas vor nem "Fotoshooting" abmachen kann... und sonst steckt das bei mir auch in der Trikottasche...


----------



## stoked (6. November 2006)

Hupert schrieb:


> Wenn du dein Rennrad an der Tankstelle aufpumpen kannst ist irgendwas faul...


Hab ich auch schon öfter gemacht. Es gibt Adapter von Sclaverand auf Autoventil!


----------



## Hupert (6. November 2006)

stoked schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon öfter gemacht. Es gibt Adapter von Sclaverand auf Autoventil!



Nur wer hat sowas? Bzw. wer braucht sowas? Da pump ich lieber selbst...


----------



## Northern lite (6. November 2006)

wie bekommst Du an ner Tanke 8 bis 9 bar auf die Reifen?????

da vertraue ich doch lieber auf meinen SKS Rennkompressor

ich muß eh regelmäßig pumpen, da ich seit langem Latexschläuche benutze


----------



## stoked (7. November 2006)

Klar, Tanke ist am Renner nur eine Notlösung zum Heimkommen! Zuhause gibt's dann wieder Hochdruck von der Joe Blow. 

Übrigens hatte ich den Fall bisher nur beim Mounti wo ich auch Sclaverand fahre. Minipumpe nicht dabei, aber eben den Adapter in der Tasche...  Kann ihn nur empfehlen bei einem Preis von <1.


----------



## scale60 (25. November 2006)

So, jetzt zeig ich auch ma meins.
Ist ein Koga Miyata Roadspeed mit 600er Schaltung & Bremsgriffe, Tourney-Bremsen, Sakae-Teilen (Kettenblätter, Sattelstütze, Lenker...), Felgen Mavic Module E Special Made for KogaMiyata u.v.a.
Hab es vor kurzem günstig erstanden und es ist noch super in Schuss (kaum Lackschäden o.ä.). Ich schätze das Baujahr auf 1979/80, da Schaltung und HR-Nabe laut Prägung im Oktober 78 hergestellt wurden. Sattel wird demnächst noch ausgewechselt.


----------



## yeah (27. November 2006)

bitte schön ...  7,24 kg. inkl. Flaschenhalter, Tacho+Trittfrequenz, Pedalen


----------



## Priester (27. November 2006)

yeah schrieb:


> bitte schön ...



Auch wenn es sich bei dem Rad möglicherweise um ein Klein handelt, ist das noch lange kein Grund ein so kleines Bild hier reinzustellen...


----------



## yeah (27. November 2006)

..  

de`YeaH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (4. Dezember 2006)




----------



## MaHaHnE (5. Dezember 2006)

und hier ist mal meins:




gestern frisch fertig geworden...


----------



## crazy_activist (8. Dezember 2006)

Coffee schrieb:


> hier meines...in echt.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey, des is ja mal lustig, meins schaut auf dem ersten blick echt genau so aus^^. Wollte schon fast runter im Keller sehen, ob meins noch da is
Meins ist ein Look kg 181, hat auch ne Look gabel, allerdings keine Campa sonder Shimana ( ich denk des auf dem bild is ne campa, oda? )
Noch ne Frage: Wie schwer ist deins? so was von 7 - 7,5 kg, oda?

Gruß   Franky


----------



## crazy_activist (8. Dezember 2006)

Hi wollte fragen, wie ich meine Bilder von mein Bike reinstellen kanna.
Bitte helft mir. Ihr bekommt dafür auch ein leckerbissen!! ^^

Gruß Franky


----------



## stoked (8. Dezember 2006)

@ crazy_activist:
Biler hochladen (hier in die Galerie oder auf nen Freewebspace) und verlinken...
Dann mal her damit!


----------



## chriiss (17. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
hab mir ein neues RR gegönnt. Sollte zwar eigentlich ein Titan-RR werden, doch das Angebot für das SCAPIN war einfach zu gut - meiner Meinung  . Wer will kann ja mal raten was das Teil vor 2 Wochen neu gekostet hat (EBAY)!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoked (17. Dezember 2006)

@ chriiss:
Na da beteilige ich mich doch glatt mal am Ratspiel... 1400â¬? 
(Hatte deinen anderen Thread damals verfolgt.)

Jo nettes Rad! Wobei meiner Meinung die feine Carbonstruktur an Vorbau und StÃ¼tze nicht sooo gut zum Rahmen paÃt.
Und ne leichtere Laufradgarnitur wÃ¼rd ich auf alle FÃ¤lle auch noch verbauen!
Was wiegt denn das Scapin so wie es am Bild ist?


----------



## chriiss (17. Dezember 2006)

O.K., O.K., habe das Rad tatsächlich für den Einstiegspreis von 1400,- Euro bekommen. 
Was das Carbon-Design angeht gebe ich Dir (Stoked) vollkommen recht - da wurde schon mit dem Carbon-Hype gespielt! Aber darüber kann ich hinwegsehen  ! Der Laufradsatz ist sicher nicht das edelste, doch der bleibt erstmal dran - zumal ich mich nicht für eine bestimmte Alternative entscheiden könnte (eher System oder Custom á la Tune?).
Zum Gewicht kann ich derzeit nichts sagen, da ich keine Digi-Waage habe. Werde bei Gelegenheit aber Infos nachliefern!
Halte das Bike trotz der einfachen Laufräder aber für ein gutes Schnäppchen.


----------



## eLw00d (17. Dezember 2006)

Das Sind doch Mavic Ksyrium, oder?
Sind die so schlecht?
Ich fahr mit Mavic Aksium Laufrädern.


----------



## chriiss (17. Dezember 2006)

Nein, sind sie nicht, aber es sind die einfachsten Ksyrium (Equipe) - ich sag ja....   die bleiben erstmal drauf!


----------



## Rennradjohann (20. Dezember 2006)

na dann zeig ich mal, wilier mit record, tune etc... sancinetto Stahlrahmen mit Record, zipp...sowas kann man auch neu bei mir kaufen


----------



## Rheinländerin (21. Dezember 2006)

das ist mein schmuckstück


----------



## Northern lite (21. Dezember 2006)

bitte Fotos und keine Briefmarken!!!


----------



## Rheinländerin (21. Dezember 2006)

Northern lite schrieb:


> bitte Fotos und keine Briefmarken!!!




dann verrat mir mal wie ich hier grössere bilder rein bekomm


----------



## der alte ron (21. Dezember 2006)

Bitteschön !


----------



## Menis (22. Dezember 2006)

Schönes Rad, ron... menis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (22. Dezember 2006)

Ähm , so klein bin ich nun doch nicht ! Ich habe nur der Dame weiter oben ausgeholfen mit den Bildern .


----------



## Menis (22. Dezember 2006)

RON!

Ist auch nicht ganz dein Stil, oder? Liebe Grüße und schöne Weihnachten... menis


----------



## der alte ron (22. Dezember 2006)

Dir auch , 
bis spätestens Oktober 2oo7 in der Toscana .

N.


----------



## Rheinländerin (22. Dezember 2006)

der alte ron schrieb:


> Bitteschön !



vielen lieben dank ron


----------



## lens83 (22. Dezember 2006)




----------



## versus (23. Dezember 2006)

mein klein quantum pro


----------



## chriiss (23. Dezember 2006)

@ lens83:
Eigentlich mag ich Cannondale nicht, aber das Rad ist sehr sehr schön! Ungewöhnliche, individuelle Farbegebung.


----------



## Northern lite (23. Dezember 2006)

Das Klein gefällt mir.

Ich würde (wenn es möglich ist) die Aufkleber von den Felgen entfernen, da das Rot nicht wirklich zur Rahmenfarbe harmoniert.


----------



## versus (23. Dezember 2006)

Northern lite schrieb:


> Das Klein gefällt mir.
> 
> Ich würde (wenn es möglich ist) die Aufkleber von den Felgen entfernen, da das Rot nicht wirklich zur Rahmenfarbe harmoniert.



hast recht, wobei die farbe in echt etwas besser mit dem orange passt !
inzwischen ist auch ein oranger flite slr gel flow drauf. 
wollte mir vor ner weile den schriftzug schon in orange ausplotten lassen, kam aber noch nicht dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (23. Dezember 2006)

und hier noch mein alter italienischer stahlrenner (bitte die pedale nicht beachten  ) - boschetti rhino mit 8-fach dura ace / ultegra mix:





















gegen das klein ein echtes sofa


----------



## _stalker_ (24. Dezember 2006)

Mein Low-Budget Renner und erstes RR zugleich nach der ersten "Testfahrt" (3h, gestoppt durch geplatzten Schlauch am VR)




Radon Boa, 9-fach Ultegra komplett(STIs 105), Shimano WHR 550
Kostenpunkt: ~500â¬

Ja ist noch platt, Lenkerband fehlt und die STI Stellung passt auch nicht...vom Dreck mal ganz abgesehen  

Auf dem nÃ¤chsten Bild wird dies alles korrigiert sein...


----------



## Italia (1. Januar 2007)

Mein ganzer Stolz


----------



## versus (1. Januar 2007)

Italia schrieb:


> Mein ganzer Stolz



ZU RECHT ! ! !


----------



## Johnny Rico (2. Januar 2007)

Hier meine Renner:

Cannondale Synapse






Ridley Pegasus






Und noch der Crosser (Ridley Crosswind) mit Straßenbereifung 






Grüße
Markus


----------



## kastel67 (4. Januar 2007)

Mein liebloses Versenderrad!



Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TST (4. Januar 2007)

Mein treuer Begleiter durch die Rennen und im Training im Sommer! 






Ausstattung kann man ganz gut erkennen.
Mischung aus Ultegra und DA.

Falls jemand genaueres wissen will, einfach Fragen   


Nicht superleicht aber für die Größe (Rh 63) sehr in Ordnung.  

_Achso, Die Armstrong-Gedächtnis-Stütze steht nicht zur Disskusion _


----------



## kastel67 (4. Januar 2007)

TST schrieb:


> _Achso, Die Armstrong-Gedächtnis-Stütze steht nicht zur Disskusion _



Moin,

doch!! Tut sie!! Aber ich spar mir den Kommentar!   

Gruß k67


----------



## TST (4. Januar 2007)

So schlimm ist sie auch wieder nicht    

Dem Rahmen stehen silberne Anbauteile sehr gut!
Deshalb sind auch als Nächstes der Vorbau und die Laufräder fällig.


Wollte eigentlich dein Bike loben, aber so  ?     

Nein im Ernst, mir gefällt das schlichte Understatement und sehr leicht ist es wohl auch!


----------



## TST (4. Januar 2007)

@ versus 

Sehr geiler Rahmen, nur die angesprochenen roten Aufkleber passen auf dem Bild nicht wirklich


@ Johny Rico 

Sehr netter Furpark


----------



## versus (4. Januar 2007)

TST schrieb:


> @ versus
> 
> Sehr geiler Rahmen, nur die angesprochenen roten Aufkleber passen auf dem Bild nicht wirklich



die neuen mit orangen einzelbuchstaben sind schon in arbeit  

@johnny rico: nette sammlung ! sind das v-bremsen am crosser ???
geht das gescheit mit den sti-hebeln ?


----------



## TST (4. Januar 2007)

Ich beantworte die Frage einfach mal.

Das sind Mini-V-Brakes, die harmonieren wohl perfekt mit STI´s.


----------



## Johnny Rico (4. Januar 2007)

@versus, tst: Danke für die Blumen. Das Cannondale ist mehr oder weniger von der Stange, die Ridleys hab ich selbst aufgebaut.

wegen der Bremse: Ist eine Mini-V von Campa. Bremst sich sehr gut mit den STIs. Dank verstellbarer Pipe lässt sich die Bremse auch aushängen, was normalerweise nicht möglich ist. So schaut's aus (noch mit normalen Pipes):


----------



## Cubeteam (5. Januar 2007)

Das war meine "Rennschlampe" 06 
Nen neues ist grad im Aufbau


----------



## zwärg (5. Januar 2007)

Schönes Rad


----------



## RobBj123 (5. Januar 2007)

Cubeteam schrieb:


> Das war meine "Rennschlampe" 06
> Nen neues ist grad im Aufbau



Oha, wofür brauchst du denn das SRM...? Sonst ganz nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwärg (5. Januar 2007)

wahrscheindlich zum trainiren


----------



## litespeeder (5. Januar 2007)

Mein HOLLAND Rad





Zutaten: Campagnolo  Shimano  Suntour  Mavic  Ritchey  Syncros  Salsa


----------



## Hauptquartier (6. Januar 2007)

Hallo Litespeeder,
verdammt schönes Velo. Ist das ein Tuscany? Seit einigen Wochen habe ich auch ein Litespeed und bin total begeistert von dem Gestell...


----------



## Traktorfahrer (6. Januar 2007)

hallo
hier mein vor kurzem neu aufgebauter-übergangsrenner
rahmen und ein paar teile gebraucht,gabel,sattelstütze und laufräder neu
ausstattung
-campa record
-laufräder fulcrum racing 1
-vorbau,lenker syntace
-sattelstütze record
-sattel san marco concor-racing replica-
gruß falle


----------



## stoked (6. Januar 2007)

falle schrieb:


> hallo
> hier mein vor kurzem neu aufgebauter-übergangsrenner
> rahmen und ein paar teile gebraucht,gabel,sattelstütze und laufräder neu
> ausstattung
> ...



Würde noch das Lenkerband farblich passend zum Sattel wählen.
Oder halt letzteren ebenfalls schwarz.
Sonst sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## Traktorfahrer (6. Januar 2007)

stoked schrieb:


> Würde noch das Lenkerband farblich passend zum Sattel wählen.
> Oder halt letzteren ebenfalls schwarz.
> Sonst sehr schönes Rad!



danke
ja,sattel kommt noch derselbe in schwarz drauf (wenn ich ihn dann endlich nal bekomme )


----------



## litespeeder (6. Januar 2007)

Hauptquartier schrieb:


> Hallo Litespeeder,
> verdammt schönes Velo. Ist das ein Tuscany? Seit einigen Wochen habe ich auch ein Litespeed und bin total begeistert von dem Gestell...



Hai,

nein es ist ein HOLLAND, Bill Holland - Californien. Hat ein befreundeter Radhändler mal importiert. Das Rad ist von 1994.


----------



## Cubeteam (7. Januar 2007)

zwärg schrieb:


> wahrscheindlich zum trainiren



Richtig


----------



## versus (7. Januar 2007)

falle schrieb:


> danke
> ja,sattel kommt noch derselbe in schwarz drauf (wenn ich ihn dann endlich nal bekomme )



also ich würde da eher das lenkerband wechseln. in weiss sähe das sicher seeehr schick aus !

@johnny rico / tst: aaahhh... man lernt doch immer wieder was dazu !
danke für die info. ich wundere mich schon lange, dass die crosser noch immer mit cantis unterwegs sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (7. Januar 2007)

Wo ich das Foto einmal hochgeladen habe. Das restaurierte Giant Cadex eines Freundes... steht aber gerade bei mir rum und sorry wegen die Unordnung


----------



## Algera (7. Januar 2007)

Mein LOOK 585 habe ich heute fotografiert und gewogen, um den aktuellen Stand festzuhalten. Das Gewicht beträgt 5,98 kg, gewogen mit einer Waage des Herstellers Kern.


----------



## Traktorfahrer (7. Januar 2007)

@Algera

wie immer sehr schön


----------



## Hupert (7. Januar 2007)

@Algera

Sehr schön! Welche Rahmengröße wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Omar Bensaid (8. Januar 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Mein Low-Budget Renner und erstes RR zugleich nach der ersten "Testfahrt" (3h, gestoppt durch geplatzten Schlauch am VR)
> 
> Radon Boa, 9-fach Ultegra komplett(STIs 105), Shimano WHR 550
> Kostenpunkt: ~500



Darf man fragen, wo du dieses Bike zu DEM Preis herbekommen hast? Bin im Moment auf der Suche nach einem Einsteiger Bike mit mondestens 105er Austattung zu einem möglichst billigen Preis, da ich auch mal schneller unterwegs sein möchte.

Wahrscheinlich selbst aufgebaut, oder?


----------



## Algera (8. Januar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> @Algera
> 
> Sehr schön! Welche Rahmengröße wenn man fragen darf?


 
Es ist XS. Die Geometriedaten findest Du hier: http://www.lookcycle.com/products/geometrie/585_2007_geometry.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (14. Januar 2007)




----------



## Dentabiker (14. Januar 2007)

mein neuer renner




steppenwolf prisma rs


----------



## Zettel (19. Januar 2007)

Meins:


----------



## stoked (19. Januar 2007)

@ zettel:
Fesch fesch.
Aber was ist denn das für ein komisch krummer Sattel?!


----------



## Zettel (19. Januar 2007)

hi,

Selle SMP Strike Composite

Hier ein paar Bilder hat eine lange Ausparung und entlastet den Dammbereich total. Bin sowieso anfällig für Furunkel etc.. und habe hiermit für mich eine perfekte Lösung gefunden.


----------



## Revon (23. Januar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Wo ich das Foto einmal hochgeladen habe. Das restaurierte Giant Cadex eines Freundes... steht aber gerade bei mir rum und sorry wegen die Unordnung



Sehr schön, das ist ein Vorfahre von meinem Giant, welches eines der letzten sein dürfte, die es in dieser Bauart gab. Die wurde von den TCR´s abgelöst. Auf älteren Gruppenfotos von ONCE sieht man noch, dass die einen schon TCR´s fuhren und die anderen noch die CFR Team.






















Rahmen: Giant CFR Team Carbon (alle Rohre Carbon in Alumuffen ähnlich Look)
Gabel: Giant Carbon
Steuersatz: Giant
Sattelstütze: Easton EA 70
Sattel: Flite Ti
Lenker Ritchey Pro Sprint (erwäge ich gegen Deda auszutauschen, die Form gefällt mir nicht mehr)
Vorbau: Syntace 88
Laufräder: Mavic GP4 mit Tufo S3 Pro 215 
Dura Ace
etc..


----------



## Hupert (23. Januar 2007)

Sehr sehr schick! Nur hatte das von mir gepostete keine Team Lackierung... der Rahmen hat schon überall geblüht und bedurfte viel Zeit und Zuwendung ihn wieder so hinzubekommen, ist aber wie gesagt einem gutem Freund. Der Rahmen ist übrigens nicht (mehr) der steifste, war auch ein Grund weshalb ihn der Vorbesitzer wegwerfen  wollte. Für Sonntagsausfahrten is er aber allemal noch voll tauglich


----------



## Revon (23. Januar 2007)

Meiner ist ausreichend steif, ich bin auch nicht der kleinste und leichteste, vielleicht wurde in den Jahren auch die Carbonstruktur geändert, die liefen doch wirklich über 10 Jahre bei Giant vom Band. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil, auch bei Abfahrten sehr laufruhig. 
Die Restaurierung finde ich gelungen, auch die Laufräder machen was her.


----------



## Hupert (23. Januar 2007)

Revon schrieb:


> Meiner ist ausreichend steif, ich bin auch nicht der kleinste und leichteste, vielleicht wurde in den Jahren auch die Carbonstruktur geändert, die liefen doch wirklich über 10 Jahre bei Giant vom Band. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil, auch bei Abfahrten sehr laufruhig.
> Die Restaurierung finde ich gelungen, auch die Laufräder machen was her.



Blöd nur, das ich beim Foto meinen Sattel drauf hatte... eigentlich ist ne polierte Alustütze mit nem weiss-roten Assano S.R. Excalibur verbaut. Aber bei dem Sattel stirbt mir auf längeren Ausfahrten... naja, der Schwanz irgendwann ab...   wesentlich stimmiger aussehen tut der aber allemal


----------



## Revon (24. Januar 2007)

Der Sattel ist doch ok, nur die polierte Stütze wäre natürlich zum Vorbau passender. Aber dein Mavic Aufkleber würde bei mir eher zu gehören, immerhin hab ich Mavic Felgen und Gelb am Rad ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (25. Januar 2007)

Revon schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist doch ok, nur die polierte Stütze wäre natürlich zum Vorbau passender. Aber dein Mavic Aufkleber würde bei mir eher zu gehören, immerhin hab ich Mavic Felgen und Gelb am Rad ;-)



Wie gesagt, es ist nicht meines... dann wären sämtliche Aufkleber ab... ich bin eher für das Puristische zu haben...


----------



## -=riChi=- (27. Januar 2007)

hier mal meins in grafischer darstellung....


----------



## wildbiker (27. Januar 2007)

Mein neuer Renner


----------



## chriiss (27. Januar 2007)

Wow, das ist wohl das schönste GIANT das ich je gesehen habe  .... will haben!


----------



## XTR (28. Januar 2007)

chriiss schrieb:


> Wow, das ist wohl das schönste GIANT das ich je gesehen habe  .... will haben!



Das beweist mal wieder, dass Schönheit im Auge des Betrachters liegt! Ich hab schon lange kein Rennrad mehr gesehen, das mir so schlecht gefallen hat


----------



## stoked (28. Januar 2007)

^^
Aber mal was anderes, was ist eigentlich mit der Kette passiert?! Sieht aus wie eine grauer Zahnriemen oder so... Oder ist das der Staub welcher beim Polieren der Kurbel angefallen ist?


----------



## chriiss (28. Januar 2007)

@XTR: Mein Kommentar war eigentlich nur überflüssig! Tja, vielleicht solltest Du Dir das "Wildbiker"-Giant nochmals genauer ansehen


----------



## Traktorfahrer (28. Januar 2007)

chriiss schrieb:


> @XTR: Mein Kommentar war eigentlich nur überflüssig! Tja, vielleicht solltest Du Dir das "Wildbiker"-Giant nochmals genauer ansehen



ah 
ein model


----------



## stoked (28. Januar 2007)

falle schrieb:


> ah
> ein model


Wo er recht hat, hat er recht............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (29. Januar 2007)

@Richi

Bei dem Eddi solltest du doch nochmal die Lenkerstellung überdenken...


----------



## XTR (29. Januar 2007)

Uups, ok  Wenn man sich nur die kleine Ansicht ansieht, kann man das schon mal übersehen


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. Februar 2007)

-=riChi=- schrieb:


> hier mal meins in grafischer darstellung....



.


----------



## -=riChi=- (1. Februar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> @Richi
> 
> Bei dem Eddi solltest du doch nochmal die Lenkerstellung überdenken...



wieso??? was stimmt denn nicht damit???


----------



## versus (2. Februar 2007)

sieht zum einen nicht so richtig bequem aus und zum andern gibt es menschen, die behaupten, dass man bei einer schreckbremsung bei so weit unten liegenden griffen über die höcker rutschen kann und dann ganzz unschön in den lenker beisst !
ich denke es ist geschmackssache, aber meine sind schon deutlich weiter oben montiert


----------



## kh-cap (5. Februar 2007)

hier mal mein trainingsrad. die verbesserung der kondition ist unglaublich, es ärgert mich maßlos, dass ich nicht viel früher ein rr angeschaft habe.






kh-cap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kickstart (5. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> sieht zum einen nicht so richtig bequem aus und zum andern gibt es menschen, die behaupten, dass man bei einer schreckbremsung bei so weit unten liegenden griffen über die höcker rutschen kann und dann ganzz unschön in den lenker beisst !
> ich denke es ist geschmackssache, aber meine sind schon deutlich weiter oben montiert




ist doch vollkommen i.o.!


----------



## turo (6. Februar 2007)

Hier mein Basso Viper, (Stahlrahmen) sehr bequem zum fahren, Dura Ace kompl., DT Swiss Laufradsatz. Ach ja ein Gewicht hat es auch, 8.25 Kg fahrbereit.

gruss Turo


----------



## Machiavelo (10. Februar 2007)

Hier meins mit neuem Rahmen:


----------



## olid (14. Februar 2007)

Mein Schneeweisschen


----------



## abbath (17. Februar 2007)




----------



## Yossarian (17. Februar 2007)

Also rosa wär ja jetzt bei mir nich erste Wahl...
Eher was fürn CSD.


----------



## timor1975 (25. Februar 2007)

Hier mal mein Straßenrad!

Was haltet ihr davon?





[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## stoked (26. Februar 2007)

@ timor:
Jo sehr fesch würd ich sagen! Gibt's nix auszusetzen.
Die Kurbel bzw. die Kettenblätter passen auch sehr geil zu den Ksyri's!


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2007)

sehr schick !!! wenn ich eigentlich auch kein freund von sloping-rahmen bin, aber der gefällt !


----------



## bofh (26. Februar 2007)

Mir gefällt das Lapierre überhaupt nicht: keine Konsequenz beim Aufbau, optisch viel zu unruhig.
Begründung:
1. Die Shimano-Pedale gehen mit der Campa-Ausstattung gar nicht.
2. Ich kann keine Ksyriums mehr sehen: jeder fährt darauf herum, die Naben der Dinger sind potthäßlich, die Schriftzug auf den Felgen und die vielen Farbwechsel zwischen den ausgefrästen Stellen auf den Felgen und den Nippeln tun ihr übriges
3. zu den Laufrädern paßt die Kurbel: genau die gleiche optische Herausforderung. Hier wäre eine komplett schwarze die bessere Wahl. 
4. Ritchey-Lenker mögen vielleicht für irgendjemand ergonomisch sein, sehen aber furchtbar aus.
5. Statt einer schwarzen Sattelstütze hätte eine silberne deutlich besser gepaßt, die das Silber des Sitzrohrs fortführt.
6. Der weiße Vorbau ist ein guter Anfang, aber mangels weißem Lenker wirkt der Lenkbereich farblich zusammengewürfelt. Vielleicht bringt hier (unpraktisches) weißes Lenkerband was.
7. Eine Gabel in Rahmenfarbe wäre auch nicht zu verachten.

Pluspunkte: weißer Sattel und die blauen Reifen, deren blaue Flanke sich mal ausnahmsweise nicht mit dem Blau auf dem Rahmen beißt.

H.a.n.d.,
E..wq​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (26. Februar 2007)

zu 6.  weißes Lenkerband ist nicht zwingend unpraktisch.

Ich dachte das auch mal, bis ich es ausprobiert habe...es bleibt länger sauber als man glauben mag (wenn man nicht vorher mal ein wenig an der Kette spielt ;-) ) und wenn es leicht grau wird läßtr es sich mit ner sanften Seifenlösung leicht reinigen!


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2007)

OFF TOPIC MODUS EIN:

ulle hat eben seinen rücktritt vom aktiven radsport bekannt gegeben - SCHWEIGEMINUTE !

OFF TOPIC MODUS AUS!


----------



## abbath (26. Februar 2007)

Wayne? Interessanter wäre, wenn die verdammte ARD ihren Rücktritt vom passiven Radsport bekanntgibt.


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2007)

nicht *wayne *- sondern *jan *ullrich ;-)


----------



## singlestoph (26. Februar 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Also rosa wär ja jetzt bei mir nich erste Wahl...
> Eher was fürn CSD.


----------



## abbath (26. Februar 2007)

Übersetzung?


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2007)

herr nachbar, mit dem ssp auf den mont ventoux???

falls du da nicht mit mind. 39/23 untergwegs bist, sag mir bitte, dass du teilweise geschoben hast...


----------



## Manitou (26. Februar 2007)

kollmanello schrieb:


> Hier meins mit neuem Rahmen:




Was hast du für STIs? 105?

Grüße

Manitou


----------



## Cubeteam (26. Februar 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Machiavelo (26. Februar 2007)

Manitou schrieb:


> Was hast du für STIs? 105?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Manitou



Yes Sir, das wird die nächste Baustelle. DA STI s und die Nokons kommen im Schaltbereich weg.


----------



## singlestoph (26. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> herr nachbar, mit dem ssp auf den mont ventoux???
> 
> falls du da nicht mit mind. 39/23 untergwegs bist, sag mir bitte, dass du teilweise geschoben hast...



start in orange
die tom simpson route (ohne zusammenbruch) von bédoin

http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=9129&hilightuser=64

zuerst 44:18
nachher 44:20

runter wieder 44:18

fixed mit zwei bremsen







schieben?  pause machen bilder machen aber sicher nicht schieben




mehr bilder da:
http://flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/


noch mehr mont ventoux bilder
http://flickr.com/groups/ventoux/


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2007)

singlestoph schrieb:


> schieben?



immer locker bleiben ! ! ! 
die frage nach dem schieben kannst du wohl kaum ernst gemeint haben...


----------



## _stalker_ (5. März 2007)

mein low budget renner nun komplett mit lenkerband und so...


----------



## kh-cap (6. März 2007)

sehr schönes rad.

kh-cap


----------



## tschobi (8. März 2007)

nicht exklusiv aber sonst nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusion-Racer (8. März 2007)

Gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Fusion-Racer (8. März 2007)




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (9. März 2007)

Quen schrieb:


> Meins...



    ei wie fein ein richtiger Klassiker.....


----------



## Mister P. (10. März 2007)

Hier mal mein Trainingsrad, wird im Laufe des Jahres noch etwas umgebaut.  





Sorry, schlechtes Bild!


----------



## Mad-Line (10. März 2007)

ich finde mein Arbeits Kollege haut bissel doll auf die Kacke...


----------



## texas (10. März 2007)

stahl...


----------



## Carboneddy (11. März 2007)

jo hobe die ehre ihr strassensäue,
ihr hobts do wirklisch nette bikes, fetten respekt und huad ob, olso des wirklisch genial wat ihr da so hobbet....

darf man frogen wiso nur a weng von eusch an canondale hoben? is des net so die dolle marke oder wot? oiso i hob ja och en cannondale, streetrace hoaßt des modell, is scho etwas älter, ober es flitzt noch recht hübsch...

oisa, weiter so und hauts olle kräftig einie


----------



## Hupert (11. März 2007)

Carboneddy schrieb:


> jo hobe die ehre ihr strassensäue,
> ihr hobts do wirklisch nette bikes, fetten respekt und huad ob, olso des wirklisch genial wat ihr da so hobbet....
> 
> darf man frogen wiso nur a weng von eusch an canondale hoben? is des net so die dolle marke oder wot? oiso i hob ja och en cannondale, streetrace hoaßt des modell, is scho etwas älter, ober es flitzt noch recht hübsch...
> ...



Tut echt weh das zu lesen, ist in Bayern jetzt auf Lautschrift umgestellt worden?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. März 2007)

So nun endlich mein Schmuckstück für mich überhaupt:

Bianchi Celeste 9,5 Kilo

Technik:

Rahmen...Columbus Stahl in Größe 61 
Komponenten incl. Felgen und Naben...Campa Record. 
Schalthebel...Campa Record Carbon(Das Innenleben unter den Gummis) 
Reifen...Conti Ultra 3000
Sattel...Ferrari Carbon Gestänge 
Lenkerband...Cinelli Celeste/Schwarz 
Steuersatz...Campa Record: 
Pedale...Look Celeste

Das einzige wo ich ein bißchen Stilbruch betreiben mußte ist die Sattelstütze und der Vorbau, Campa Stütze zu kurz, Vorbau nicht mein Winkel den ich brauch. Asche auf mein Haupt.:heul

Ps.: Heutige Ausfahrt, 72 km beim geilsten Wetter seit langem mal wieder.


----------



## abbath (12. März 2007)

Naja irgend 'nen schlankeren Vorbau mit passendem Winkel wirds wohl geben - such nur weiter 

Das Rad hat auf jeden Fall Potential. Baujahr des Rahmens?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. März 2007)

Oje jetzt hast du mich eiskalt erwischt, weiß nur es müßte so um die 15 Jahre alt sein kann sein aber auch erst zehn.
Weil die Schalthebel(Sti) gibt es ja auch noch net so lang.....


----------



## metulsky (14. März 2007)

hi !

dann will ich auch mal :

mein 14 Jahre altes Schätzchen - Zustand : wie neu  (da nur im trockenen gefahren ... - und das sehr wenig)





gruesse

sven


----------



## coki (15. März 2007)

Ein ca. 30 Jahre altes Modell. Bekam es einst geschenkt, da war es schon sehr alt und viel gefahren und habe es seitdem ständig und weit gefahren. Nun muss ich mich leider von ihm verabschieden, weil es "runter" ist und eine "Totaloperation" bräuchte, die ich mir nicht leisten kann...ich behalte es natürlich - mein erstes gutes Bike - aber fahren werd' ich's nicht mehr können...vielleicht irgendwann wenn ich mal Geld habe...;-)


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. März 2007)

coki schrieb:


> Ein ca. 30 Jahre altes Modell. Bekam es einst geschenkt, da war es schon sehr alt und viel gefahren und habe es seitdem ständig und weit gefahren. Nun muss ich mich leider von ihm verabschieden, weil es "runter" ist und eine "Totaloperation" bräuchte, die ich mir nicht leisten kann...ich behalte es natürlich - mein erstes gutes Bike - aber fahren werd' ich's nicht mehr können...vielleicht irgendwann wenn ich mal Geld habe...;-)



 Auf jeden Fall behalten, sag mir doch mal was alles gemacht werden muß....würde mich mal interessieren. 
Gruß
Micha


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. März 2007)

metulsky schrieb:


> hi !
> 
> dann will ich auch mal :
> 
> ...



Oho da wirds warm ums Herz und Frisch im Schritt, saugeil das Rad.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. März 2007)

Hab aber noch eins zum hauptsächlich fahren, denn das Bianchi wird nur noch bei bestem Wetter und 17 Sonnen am himmel bewegt, es hat schon für ein RR alles sehenswerte gesehen und muß nix mehr beweisen.







Habe mittlerweile die FSA-Compact(50/34) Kurbel verscheuert und was gescheites draufgeschafft, wir fahren jetzt Shimanos DuraAce mit 53/39er Kettenblättern was meiner Meinung nach das beste ist.


----------



## coki (17. März 2007)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall behalten, sag mir doch mal was alles gemacht werden muß....würde mich mal interessieren.



Bremsen neu, Vorderrad zentrieren (wenn's überhaupt noch geht), neues hinteres Laufrad, das hat so viel Spiel, dass man 'n LKW einparken kann...najaund dort liegt das Problem: ist eine 6-er Kassette, die es heute, laut Händler, nicht mehr gibt, d.h.: entweder 8-er und dann auch gleich 'nen Umwerfer (gezwungenermaßen) oder Extraanfertigung und das ist wieder sauteuer...hm,...was noch...neue Kurbel und Kette, Steuersatz überholen, neue Mäntel, diese sind an den Flanken gebrochen....und dann folgen weitere Kleinigkeiten....so sieht's aus.
Naja, muss zugeben, ich habe das Rad einfach immer und überallhin gefahren,bei Wind und Wetter und Instanthaltung...dafür habe ich mir leider nie Zeit genommen. Jetzt hab' ich den Mist...aber irgendwann kann ich's vielleicht selbst reparieren...


----------



## Manni1599 (17. März 2007)

Moin!

Hier mein neuer Renner:

GT ZR 2000, Rahmen Bj.1999, Neu!


----------



## - H - K - P - (22. März 2007)

Ist zwar nicht der Super Renner, aber um ein paar Kilometer auf der Straße zu vernichten reicht er noch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reisenistgesund (22. März 2007)

- H - K - P - schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht der Super Renner, aber um ein paar Kilometer auf der Straße zu vernichten reicht er noch!!
> 
> mit sowohl als auch haste recht


----------



## Kickstart (22. März 2007)

mein casati stahl-ross:


----------



## abbath (22. März 2007)

Kickstart schrieb:


> mein casati stahl-ross




G E I L S T.

aber die Ventilkappen machste noch ab


----------



## Kickstart (22. März 2007)

yepp - die mogeln sich reflexmäßig immer wieder dran...


----------



## bofh (22. März 2007)

Kickstart schrieb:


> mein casati stahl-ross:


Abgesehen von den Ventilkappen: Besser kann man einen Schalter nicht aufbauen. 

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## XTR (22. März 2007)

Kickstart schrieb:


> mein casati stahl-ross:



In  der Tat sehr hünsch, aber was ist das für eine unglaublich große Kassette da hinten dran, haste die atomarer Strahlung ausgesetzt oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThreeRock (31. März 2007)

das ist bald mein´s ,nächste woche oder so!
http://www.konaworld.com/bikes/2k7/ZING/index.html


----------



## versus (31. März 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Abgesehen von den Ventilkappen



kann mich mal einer aufklären was das ständig mit den ventilkappen soll ?


----------



## bofh (31. März 2007)

versus schrieb:


> kann mich mal einer aufklären was das ständig mit den ventilkappen soll ?


Eben.  
Wofür braucht man - außer dafür, daß sie schei...nbar nicht so toll aussehen - am Rennrad Ventilkappen?

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## versus (31. März 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Eben.
> Wofür braucht man - außer dafür, daß sie schei...nbar nicht so toll aussehen - am Rennrad Ventilkappen?
> 
> H.a.n.d.,
> E.:wq​



also ich fahre schon auch mal im regen und da sauen die ventile einfach zu!


----------



## bofh (31. März 2007)

versus schrieb:


> also ich fahre schon auch mal im regen und da sauen die ventile einfach zu!


Das ist mir in doch einigen Jahren Radfahren nicht passiert - noch nicht mal am Alltagsrad, an dem ich auch Presta-Ventile (ohne Ventilkappen) habe und das bei wirklich jedem Wetter eingesetzt wird.

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## abbath (31. März 2007)

versus schrieb:


> also ich fahre schon auch mal im regen und da sauen die ventile einfach zu!



klar - und wenn man mit nem rennrad übern bordstein oder waldweg fährt, fällt es auseinander.


----------



## versus (1. April 2007)

das heisst ja nun auch nicht, dass das ventil von ober bis unten mit einer schlammkrustenüberzogen ist, aber der gewindestift läuft schwergängiger etc.

aber ich halte es da wie helge - bei mir kann jeder machen was er will...


----------



## TST (6. April 2007)

Hier mal ein besseres Bild von meinem Rad!


----------



## Alex de Large (17. April 2007)

nein, das ist kein Kinderfahrad (ich habe Dackelbeine!)
ja, ich komme vom MtB (siehe Ritchey Pedalen!)


----------



## Fusion-Racer (21. April 2007)

Mein Renner:



Trek 1500 SL , Gewicht ca. 8,3 Kg 
Ist zwar nicht das edelste Rennrad,aber als Trainingsgerät zum Mtb schon ganz gut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (21. April 2007)

Also ich weiß ja net was du hast aber dein Trek ist doch en edles Teil, zumal ich sowieso von allem Fan bin was in irgendeiner Form mit Lance zu tun hat.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Cpace (25. April 2007)

Eben fürn 10er aufm Flohmarkt ergattert...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (27. April 2007)

So nun mal hier meinen Neuerwerb.

Komplett... DA
Gewicht... 8,9 kilo
Reifen... Conti 4000er
Felgen... Mavic CXP 33

http://freenet-homepage.de/Stollenreifenheizer/IMG_5938.JPG

http://freenet-homepage.de/Stollenreifenheizer/IMG_5940.JPG

So geschafft jetzt gehts und ihr könnt gugge.....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MrFreak (29. April 2007)

vor ca. 2wochen gekauft


----------



## Jocki (30. April 2007)

Mein neues Spielzeug:





[/IMG]


----------



## versus (30. April 2007)

das ist aber ein hübsches ! viel spass beim spielen ;-)


----------



## Deleted 8297 (5. Mai 2007)




----------



## Pevloc (5. Mai 2007)

Schön anzuschauen die Kiste, vor allem mit Campa. Leider keine Record Carbon, deshalb nur 9 Punkte.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (5. Mai 2007)

Pevloc schrieb:


> Schön anzuschauen die Kiste, vor allem mit Campa. Leider keine Record Carbon, deshalb nur 9 Punkte.



Hmm, vielleicht später mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwärg (5. Mai 2007)

Jocki schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bis auf den roten steuersatzt top


----------



## Rerun (5. Mai 2007)

@jocki
Tolles Rad hast Du da   die Spinergys haben es mir auch angetan 
Den Rahmen mit der integrierten Stütze finde ich auch klasse... apropos, hier mein neuer Asphaltrenner...













mehr Impressionen in der Gallerie...


----------



## stoked (5. Mai 2007)

@ Rerun:
Dein TCR gefällt mir sehr gut! Alles schön stimmig. Gewicht?
Was mir gerade so auffällt: Seit wann ist denn der Schriftzug am F99 rot? Meiner ist silber.


----------



## Rerun (5. Mai 2007)

@stoked
Danke! Gewicht ist so wie auf dem Bild rund 7 Kg (6,98), mal sehen ob ich demnächst wenigstens noch unter das UCI Limit komme  
Das Rot haben evtl. die 2007er F99 Vorbauten, habe an meinem MTB einen 2006 der so aussieht wie Deiner...


----------



## stoked (6. Mai 2007)

Rerun schrieb:


> @stoked
> Danke! Gewicht ist so wie auf dem Bild rund 7 Kg (6,98), mal sehen ob ich demnächst wenigstens noch unter das UCI Limit komme
> Das Rot haben evtl. die 2007er F99 Vorbauten, habe an meinem MTB einen 2006 der so aussieht wie Deiner...



Hm, kann sein. Weiß noch auf meinem 2005er -vor der Rückrufaktion- stand noch gar nix von "F99" drauf. 
Jo dann mal weiter so! 180gr müssen wohl noch runter...


----------



## otwo (13. Mai 2007)

hier kommt ein 82 peugeot prestige mit kompletter campagnolo super record reihe aus dem jahre 82;-)...habe alles komplett überholt, von kurbel bis laufräder, aber stehts die originalen ;-), viel geld schweiß und geld investiert...
was haltet ihr davon?








gewicht ca 8.2 kilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (14. Mai 2007)

6,4kg


----------



## Deleted 8297 (17. Mai 2007)

Nur Update, daher kleines Foto. Mit standesgemäßer Stütze.


----------



## abbath (17. Mai 2007)

...und die sieht wirklich besser aus.


----------



## grumbledook (18. Mai 2007)

So, das wäre mal meines in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe ...




(Jaja, ich weiss, STIs sind hässlich, aber bei meinen riesigen "Flossen" kam Campi nicht in Frage.)


----------



## versus (18. Mai 2007)

ich finds sehr schick - allerdings sieht das lenkerband ein bisschen nach isolierband aus, aber das wird wohl nur ein ungünstiger reflex sein.
weisses wäre sicher auch noch ganz nett anzuschaun.

was sind das für reifen ???


----------



## grumbledook (18. Mai 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ich finds sehr schick - allerdings sieht das lenkerband ein bisschen nach isolierband aus, aber das wird wohl nur ein ungünstiger reflex sein.
> weisses wäre sicher auch noch ganz nett anzuschaun.
> 
> was sind das für reifen ???



Das Lenkerband ist von LOOK. Sieht tatsächlich nicht überragend aus, greift sich aber sehr gut. Beim nächsten Wechsel werde ich mal weisses testen. ... Die Reifen sind die Rubino Pro von Vittoria. Ich wollte mal sehen, wie sich weiss so macht, aber nicht gleich so viel Kohle für ein paar Ultremo ausgeben. Ist sicher auch nicht nötig, denn ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den Rubinos.


----------



## versus (18. Mai 2007)

grumbledook schrieb:


> Die Reifen sind die Rubino Pro von Vittoria.



danke! ich suche nämlich ein paar weisse - also nicht nur mit weisser flanke!



grumbledook schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal sehen, wie sich weiss so macht, aber nicht gleich so viel Kohle für ein paar Ultremo ausgeben. Ist sicher auch nicht nötig, denn ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den Rubinos.



gibts den ultremo auch in weiss, oder wie meinst du das ?
ich fahre übrigens seit 2 monaten den ultremo und bin sehr zufrieden. die gewichtsangabe des herstellers stimmt bei meinen aufs gramm. und 50 euro für das paar geht ja gerade noch, oder ?


----------



## grumbledook (18. Mai 2007)

versus schrieb:


> danke! ich suche nämlich ein paar weisse - also nicht nur mit weisser flanke!
> gibts den ultremo auch in weiss, oder wie meinst du das ?
> ich fahre übrigens seit 2 monaten den ultremo und bin sehr zufrieden. die gewichtsangabe des herstellers stimmt bei meinen aufs gramm. und 50 euro für das paar geht ja gerade noch, oder ?



Bei den Rubinos ist auch nur die seitliche Lauffläche weiss. Du wirst schwerlich einen ganz weissen Reifen finden. (Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja Conti mal, und bringt einen weissen GP 5, 6 oder 7000.) ... Ja, und da hab ich wohl den Stelvio und nicht den Ultremo gemeint  (Aber auch hier ist ja nur ein Teil der Lauffläche weiss.)


----------



## stoked (18. Mai 2007)

grumbledook schrieb:


> Du wirst schwerlich einen ganz weissen Reifen finden.


..um's nur mal so in den Raum zu schmeissen, die Vittoria Open Corsa CX gibt's/gab's in *ganz* weiss!
Allerdings schwer zu bekommen. Und fraglich, ob sie so schön bleiben. 
Empfehlung meinerseits: auch Schwalbe Stelvio in schwarz/weisser Farbkombi. (Wenn's zum Rest paßt.)


----------



## Kruko (20. Mai 2007)

Hier nun mein Renner. Ist schon lange kein GT mehr gepostet worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theofil11 (25. Mai 2007)

*Serotta CSI "25 anniversary" Nr.4 von 25 weltweit...*
Es fehlen noch Reifen, Innenlager, VORBAU.

Bilder vom Komplettbike wenn´s fertig ist, hier ein Paar Appettithäppchen...


----------



## hardtail rider (27. Mai 2007)

sooo mal mein rennrad.... 
wiegt knapp unter 7


----------



## abbath (27. Mai 2007)

ich würd die felgen ablabeln. ansonsten isses gelungen, auch wenn ich die force nicht so mag.


----------



## theofil11 (31. Mai 2007)

Mein Serotta CSI - gerade die erste Runde damit gedreht...


----------



## versus (31. Mai 2007)

@theofil: da kann man schon ein wenig blass werden! der hammer ! ! !

in sachen aufbau würde ICH mich allerdings an silber polierte anbauteile - lenker, vorbau und vielleicht auch steuersatz (auch wenn es grundsätzlich ein wunderschöner king ist!) - halten !


----------



## Rerun (31. Mai 2007)

@theofil: wow, sehr schönes Rad! Was ist das für ein Rahmen?

@hardtail rider: auch sehr schönes rad (logisch, siehe eine seite vorher . was hast Du für eine Rahmengröße, auch L? Was sind das für Reifen?


----------



## abbath (31. Mai 2007)

Vorbau, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze und vor allem die Kurbel gefallen mir an dem wunderbaren Serotta Rahmen gar nicht. 9s DA rules.


----------



## m.a.t. (31. Mai 2007)

Schliesse mich abbath an. Da gehört ne schöne 9fach DA Kurbel ran, am besten 25th anniversary. Den Carbonspacer finde ich auch unpassend. Ansonsten seeeehr schön.


----------



## theofil11 (1. Juni 2007)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Schliesse mich abbath an. Da gehört ne schöne 9fach DA Kurbel ran, am besten 25th anniversary. Den Carbonspacer finde ich auch unpassend. Ansonsten seeeehr schön.




*Die polierte Race Face I-Beam bleibt dran! ... So eine hat kein Zweiter auf der Welt  

25th anniversary Dura Ace würde ich komplett dranschrauben - wäre die nicht so teuer und selten.

Am Steuersatz scheiden sich viele Geister - ich weiss, vielleicht poliere ich den auch noch...


Mit dem Vorbau habe ich so ein Problem: Ich will ja einen anderen (Syncros, Salsa, Serotta Titan, Ibis, Moots, Litespeed...) aber ich krieg keinen in 90 -100mm Länge!!! Hat jemand sowas noch ???

Das hat aber auch Zeit, falls dann doch keiner auftaucht lasse ich mir einen machen und lackiere ihn "in Wagenfarbe"  
Das wird dann einer teuersten Vorbauten überhaupt  


Spacer: Kommt auch weg, nur dazu muss ich erst mal hier in Europa einen original Chris King Spacer 1" farbe mango in 12mm finden (prost mahlzeit)*

Erkennt Ihr die Problematik?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XTR (1. Juni 2007)

Der schwarze Lenker passt ja leider auch nicht so ganz ins Konzept...


----------



## versus (1. Juni 2007)

theofil11 schrieb:


> *Die polierte Race Face I-Beam bleibt dran! ... So eine hat kein Zweiter auf der Welt  *


*

MIIIIEP:









   


wie es bei den fotos schon steht: das rad ist so noch nicht fertig, also noch nicht zerreissen, bitte...*


----------



## bofh (1. Juni 2007)

versus schrieb:


> wie es bei den fotos schon steht: das rad ist so noch nicht fertig, also noch nicht zerreissen, bitte...


Das heißt, Du wirst die Sattelstütze noch weiter reinschieben bzw. eine längere verwenden? Gut.

E.


----------



## versus (1. Juni 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Das heißt, Du wirst die Sattelstütze noch weiter reinschieben bzw. eine längere verwenden? Gut.
> 
> E.



nee, wieso? liegt noch gut innerhalb der toleranz.


----------



## bofh (1. Juni 2007)

versus schrieb:


> nee, wieso? liegt noch gut innerhalb der toleranz.


Nachdem mir ein Alu-Rahmen am Sattelstützrohr kurz über dem Oberrohr gerissen ist,  bei dem die Sattelstütze (scheinbar) marginal tiefer im Sattelstützrohr steckte als Deine, bin ich vorsichtig geworden.

E.


----------



## versus (1. Juni 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Nachdem mir ein Alu-Rahmen am Sattelstützrohr kurz über dem Oberrohr gerissen ist,  bei dem die Sattelstütze (scheinbar) marginal tiefer im Sattelstützrohr stekcte als Deine, bin ich vorsichtig geworden.
> 
> E.




hmmm. ich denke so lange ich die stütze nicht weiter als bis zur max-marke rausziehe sollte doch eigentlich nichts passieren, oder was das bei dir auch nicht der fall ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (1. Juni 2007)

versus schrieb:


> hmmm. ich denke so lange ich die stütze nicht weiter als bis zur max-marke rausziehe sollte doch eigentlich nichts passieren, oder was das bei dir auch nicht der fall ?


Ich hatte die "Max"-Marke beachtet, aber bei den großen Rohrdurchmessern der Alurahmen und der weit überstehenden Sattelstützrohre kann es bei ungünstiger Wahl der Sattelstütze dazu kommen, daß die Sattelstütze nicht bis unter die Unterkante des Oberrohrs im Sattelstützrohr steckt. Das ist der Dauerhaltbarkeit des Rahmens nicht sonderlich zuträglich.

E.


----------



## rboncube (1. Juni 2007)

Mein neues Baby!  






gruß Rene´


----------



## Deleted 8297 (3. Juni 2007)

rboncube schrieb:


> Mein neues Baby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow, sehr schön, wie die alten Klassiker, schwarz.weiß


----------



## Svenson (8. Juni 2007)

Mein neuer Renner!


----------



## abbath (8. Juni 2007)

mach ma das bild kleiner.


----------



## bofh (8. Juni 2007)

Ein schwarzes Fahrrad. Toll. 

E.


----------



## Svenson (8. Juni 2007)

schwarz eloxiert, 8,25kg und einfach nur geil! Wollts erst in weiß, aber das Sondermodell gabs nur in schwarz.

Man könnte natürlich diverse Anbauteile mit Farbe versehen, gepaart mit dem schwarzen Rahmen, sicher eine Augenweide!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (9. Juni 2007)

Und vorallem mal den Vorbau rumdrehen, das schaut so nämlich Cross-Country mäßig aus....
Ansonsten en schönes Rädle....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Juni 2007)

Ein Basso AS Spezial aus dem Jahre 1986 oder 87, wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Bis auf das Schaltwerk (105) müsste alles noch original sein, darunter Dura Ace-Kurblen, -Bremsen, -Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Miche Sattelklemmenschraube, Mavic M440 Felgen.

Hat hier irgendwer eine Ahnung, wieviel das Rad ungefähr wert ist? Und kann mir evtl. jemand mehr zu dem Rad sagen? Ich bin für jede Info dankbar.
Ich weiß, dass es sich damals ein sehr guter Freund meines Vaters hat zusammenbauen lassen und weil er mittlerweile nicht mehr genutzt hat, sondern es geraume Zeit nur im Schlafzimmer hing, hab ich es quasi "geerbt".


----------



## stoked (13. Juni 2007)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> ...hab ich es quasi "geerbt".


Jo ein feines Erbstück würd ich sagen!
Einzig das Lenkerband würde ich gegen ein weisses, passend zu den Bremsgriffgummis tauschen. Letztere sind übrigens recht rar und gefragt bei Retro-Rennern! Gibt's nicht mehr im Handel, die weissen Gummis.
Achso und das 105er Schaltwerk gegen ein zeitgemäßes tauschen.
Sonst echt ein fesches Rad! Keine Ahnung was es wert wäre -sooo viel dann auch nicht-, aber heb's dir auf.

edit: Und Vorbau rein! Kommt mir bissl weit draußen vor. In dem Zug auch gleich mal die Klingel verbannen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (13. Juni 2007)

Vielen Dank für Deine Anregungen! 
Behalten wird es auf jeden Fall, schon allein deshalb, weil ich mit meiner Freundin die eine oder andere Runde drehen möchte. Und dafür braucht man nunmal zwei Räder.  
Das Lenkerband wird allerdings blau bleiben, ich mag die Kombination. 
Zur Sache mit dem Schaltwerk: Es ist kein neues 105er, aber aus welchem Jahr genau, das kann ich auch nicht sagen. Es sieht am Käfig ziemlich verkleidet aus und dementsprechend aerodynamisch. Keine Ahnung, ob die Beschreibung was hilft.
Die Vorbauhöhe ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen, aber ich werde das am We mal prüfen.


----------



## stoked (13. Juni 2007)

Hm bin ich auch überfragt... Aber verglichen mit der Kurbel ist es schon eine neuere Serie. Naja vorallem wenn der Rest schon Dura Ace ist, soll's ja am Schaltwerk nicht scheitern! 
Jo meine Freundin hat auch nen Retro-Renner. Bin teilweise echt hin- und hergerissen was mir besser gefällt! Ihr Klassiker oder mein Carbon-Neuzeitler. Seh schon ich brauch mal wieder was zum Basteln....... 
Eins fällt mir grad noch auf: Setz mal den Tachomagneten gegenüber vom Ventil.  Ich mein wenn du am WE eh schon am Schrauben bist.


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Juni 2007)

Nach dem Schaltwerk werd ich bei Zeiten mal schauen.  

Bei uns bin ich derjenige mit dem Oldtimer, ich hab ihr meinen Alurenner überlassen. 
Macht ihr auch viel Spaß und sie war schon nach den ersten Metern mit Begeisterung bei der Sache!   

Apropos Tachomagnet: Der Tacho ist auch noch aus den 80ern.  
Aber er funktioniert, braucht nur neue Batterien.


----------



## stoked (13. Juni 2007)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Macht ihr auch viel Spaß und sie war schon nach den ersten Metern mit Begeisterung bei der Sache!


Kenn ich... Jo da haben wir wohl die richtigen Mädls gefunden! 



Fabeymer schrieb:


> Apropos Tachomagnet: Der Tacho ist auch noch aus den 80ern.
> Aber er funktioniert, braucht nur neue Batterien.


Optimal! Immer schön zeitgemäß bleiben. Jetzt noch ein fesches Wolltrikot...  

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß beim Rennern!


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Juni 2007)

Dankeschön, kann ich nur zurück geben!


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Juni 2007)

*als neues landkind aus der grossen stadt ,wars vernüftig wieder ein reinrassiges rennrad zu bauen*


----------



## thto (14. Juni 2007)

sorry habe gerade kein besseres bild


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Juni 2007)

und hier noch die maschine meines bikerkumpels  *erickson  cycles*( er schwört auch hier auf disc)


----------



## mauntenbeiker (14. Juni 2007)

...und hier mein neues schmalspurgerät:





...die gabel wird noch durch ein weißes exemplar ersetzt (...leider z.zt. nicht lieferbar).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (14. Juni 2007)

Moots compact sl  53.5
-alles super neuwertig/06
-Vorbau & Stütze / Moots Titan 
-Gabel & Kurbel von THM-Carbones
-Gruppe Campa Rec.& Neutron Laufradsatz
-Steuersatz / ChrissKing titan
-Lenker / Schmolke 
-Pedale / Speedplay


----------



## stoked (14. Juni 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Moots compact sl  53.5


Na das ist doch mal was! Nicht schlecht Herr Specht.
Was wiegt das Radl denn?


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Juni 2007)

stoked schrieb:


> Na das ist doch mal was! Nicht schlecht Herr Specht.
> Was wiegt das Radl denn?




knapp unter...... ich habs noch nicht gewogen


----------



## paule_p2 (14. Juni 2007)

straßenrad.


----------



## Garfieldzzz (19. Juni 2007)

hier meins 

Simplon Vision Carbon, Simplon F5, Ultegra mit Flight Deck, Mavic Cosmic Elite usw.





keine angst hab schon n ordentlichen Sattel drauf (gelb Selle)


----------



## versus (19. Juni 2007)

Garfieldzzz schrieb:


> keine angst hab schon n ordentlichen Sattel drauf (gelb Selle)



und wann kommen ordentliche pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #easy# (19. Juni 2007)

hier mal meins
ist ein Einsteiger RR und die Chorus Schaltung ist schon bestellt.


----------



## Garfieldzzz (19. Juni 2007)

@versus naja bin scho dran klickies hinzubaun aber irgendwo isses immer schön wen andere recht doof kucken wennse in baggyshorts und skateschuhen überhohlt werden xD


----------



## versus (19. Juni 2007)

Garfieldzzz schrieb:


> @versus naja bin scho dran klickies hinzubaun aber irgendwo isses immer schön wen andere recht doof kucken wennse in baggyshorts und skateschuhen überhohlt werden xD



und hoffentlich mit skaterhelm und protektoren


----------



## Garfieldzzz (19. Juni 2007)

ne n rr helm hab ich dann scho


----------



## fuchss (20. Juni 2007)

doof kucken tu ich da auch aber bestimmt nicht weil man überholt wird.


----------



## numinisflo (20. Juni 2007)

Das Moots ist ein Traum!


----------



## Hupert (20. Juni 2007)

Gottseidank gibt es zwischen all den hässlichen Fliessbandgurken mehr als nur den einen oder anderen Leckerbissen zu bestaunen...


----------



## bofh (20. Juni 2007)

Garfieldzzz schrieb:


> hier meins
> Simplon Vision Carbon, Simplon F5, Ultegra mit Flight Deck, Mavic Cosmic Elite usw.


Der Rahmen ist Dir zu klein.

E.


----------



## versus (20. Juni 2007)

@david: wahnsinns rad ! ! !
da könnte ich meiner vorliebe für eloxiertes alu tatsächlich untreu werden


----------



## Garfieldzzz (21. Juni 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist Dir zu klein.
> 
> E.


 
weiß ich aber ich hab auch keine moneten locker um mir n passenden zu kaufen außerdem hab ichs mir so hingebogen (Vorbau Sattel usw.) dasser mir eig passt

das moots is dicke, wir ham die dinger für die messe bei uns im shop aufgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (21. Juni 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Gottseidank gibt es zwischen all den hässlichen Fliessbandgurken mehr als nur den einen oder anderen Leckerbissen zu bestaunen...



wahre worte 
 wieder mal räder mit seele¨


----------



## versus (21. Juni 2007)

mal ein update meines renners:

klein quantum pro mit record / chorus mix, ein paar carbon teilen und ganz neuen ksyrium es laufrädern (deren hellrote naben perfekt zu dem dunklen orangeton des rahmens passen):


----------



## Busta Reims (21. Juni 2007)

Ich hoffe das klappt jetzt............





Ich denke an meins gehören Laufräder von Campagnolo ran, wegen der Farbe.

P.S. Das rote KLEIN sieht zum dahinschmelzen aus


----------



## mountymaus (22. Juni 2007)

Bei dem Klein könnte man fast schwach werden  Die neuen Laufräder sehen wirklich sehr gut aus.  Mein Kompliment


----------



## nullvektor (25. Juni 2007)

man man,das klein ist ja wohl eins der schönsten räder ,die ich in letzter zeit zu gesicht bekommen habe.respekt


----------



## versus (25. Juni 2007)

Busta Reims schrieb:


> P.S. Das rote KLEIN sieht zum dahinschmelzen aus





mountymaus schrieb:


> Bei dem Klein könnte man fast schwach werden  Die neuen Laufräder sehen wirklich sehr gut aus.  Mein Kompliment





nullvektor schrieb:


> man man,das klein ist ja wohl eins der schönsten räder ,die ich in letzter zeit zu gesicht bekommen habe.respekt



dankschön - ich freue mich jedesmal, wenn ich es sehe und erst recht wenn ich mich drauf setze


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (25. Juni 2007)

Die Farbe von dem Klein ist ja ma rattengeil.....


----------



## Busta Reims (29. Juni 2007)

So jetzt habe ich den Sattel und das Lenkerband getauscht. Der vorherige passte zwar farblich super, aber mein Allerwertester sah das anders........


----------



## Nihil Baxter (29. Juni 2007)

Tach!
Hier mal mein Giant TCR Advanced. Für Interessierte gibt es hier die Teileliste:http://www.baxtercycling.de/Giant TCR Advanced.html
@Busta Reims: Was wiegt denn der Toupe Sattel? 
Gruß
Baxter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (29. Juni 2007)

Das Klein ist spitze, ein echtes Traumrad!  

Nach etlichen Jahren auf 26' Stollenreifen hat mich auch die Faszination der schnellen Fortbewegung auf Asphalt gepackt. Das Ergebnis ist ein Stevens Ghisallo mit Ultegra:



Der Sattel wird wahrscheinlich noch getauscht, evtl. kommt erstmal ein weißer SLK LDY vom MTB drauf.

Grüße Tine


----------



## Busta Reims (29. Juni 2007)

> @Busta Reims: Was wiegt denn der Toupe Sattel?



Laut Hersteller 155g. Ich habe ihn aber nicht gewogen (komisch mach ich sonst immer...). Auf jeden Fall machte er in der Hand keinen schwereren Eindruck als der SLR.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (30. Juni 2007)

@ Busta Reims



Sehr schönes und farblich aufeinander abgestimmtes Rad, aber weißes Lenkerband wäre glaube ich nix für mich, zu empfindlich.
Ansonsten en scharfer Hobel......net schlecht.   
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## rboncube (30. Juni 2007)

Das Bianchi find ich sehr schön, kommt mit weissem Sattel und Lenkerband noch besser rüber. Kannst ja mal ne Meldung machen, wie du mit dem Toupe zurecht kommst. Möchte mir den auch kaufen.

Das Klein ist natürlich erste Sahne. Vor allem die Lackierung .Sieht man halt nicht alle Tage. 
Gruß Rene´


----------



## Busta Reims (30. Juni 2007)

Ich kann nur sagen, mein Ar$ch liebt den Toupe. Ich habe 2 Ausfahrten hinter mir und keinerlei Probleme. Mit dem SLR meldete mein Ar... sich schon nach 30km.
Ich hatte mal eine Sitzhöckerbreite von 13,5cm gemessen und den Toupe in 14,3cm gekauft. --> Passt!


----------



## emizneo (15. Juli 2007)

keine Fließbandgurke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (17. Juli 2007)

stimmt und sieht sehr lässig aus!
noch 2 gleiche (silberne) flaschenhalter und fertig!


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (18. Juli 2007)

Hier mein neues Kuota Kebel   

Gruß
Tommy


----------



## Lion82 (21. Juli 2007)

Ausstattung:

*Gruppe *ist die aktuelle 2007er Record mit zwei Änderungen. 
*Kassette*: Veloce 13-26 
*Kurbel*: Chorus 2007 CT
*Lenker*: Syntace 7075 42cm
*Vorbau*: Syntace F99 105mm
*Sattelstütze*: WCS Carbon 31,6mm
*Sattel*: Specialized Toupé
*Pedale*: Speedplay Stainless black
*Laufradsatz*: Tune Naben, Sapim Speichen und WCS Aero Felgen= 1395 steife Gramm 
*Schnellspanner*: Tune AC 14
*Bereifung*: Ultremos mit Michelin Latexschläuchen
*Flaschenhalter*: Tune Wasserträger
*Lenkerband*: Deda (einfach das weißeste)

Gewicht mit Pedale und Tacho 6,77 Kilo.


----------



## stoked (21. Juli 2007)

^^ schönes Rad! Gefällt mir.
Aber warum so eine Mädchen-Übersetzung? 13-26 und noch ne Kompaktkurbel!


----------



## Lion82 (22. Juli 2007)

stoked schrieb:


> ^^ schönes Rad! Gefällt mir.
> Aber warum so eine Mädchen-Übersetzung? 13-26 und noch ne Kompaktkurbel!



Weil ich trotz 80 Kilo auf 186 cm verteilt, doch gerne meiner Sprinternatur wiederstrebe und stressfrei  in den Bergen fahren will!  Wohne im Mittelgebirge!


----------



## Mountenbiker (22. Juli 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> hier meines...in echt.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe auch so eines kann leider kein Foto reinstellen...


----------



## arnomtb (24. Juli 2007)

Und hier meines. OVAM DEIMOS

Habe schnell mal MTB-Pedale montiert und gleich eine Proberunde gefahren. Komisch, wenn man vom MTB kommt...

Wie gefällt es euch? Carbon mit weiss...





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Papa T (31. Juli 2007)

Hellas!

Tja, ich habe noch so ein altes abgef..... Tourmalet Peugeot Rennrad, was ich mit einem striaght bar Lenker von Ritchey und passenden Ritchey Vorbau augestattet habe.

Ist nur mit einer Mischung aus 105 Kurbeln und 600 Ultegra ausgestattet!

Halt ein Uraltteil Ende 80ziger!

Gruß Papa T


----------



## Dr.Dos (31. Juli 2007)

ES irgendwo im Sonderangebot?


----------



## LTD Team (6. August 2007)

mein renner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (8. August 2007)

Klein-Bike-Fan schrieb:


> Hier mein neues Kuota Kebel
> 
> Gruß
> Tommy



Hi,
was wiegt das gute Stück denn? Hab mir auch ein Kebel zusammengebaut und werd gleich die erste Runde damit drehen. Wenn ichs nachher noch schaffe, mach ich mal ein paar Pics..


----------



## Boondog (8. August 2007)

So hier meins,

Nicolai Argon Road!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Northern lite (8. August 2007)

sehr geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

das ist auch ein Traumrahmen von mir, grade wegen des Hinterbaus, bei dem viele Rennradästheten sicher die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen.

Ich hätte ihn allerdings eher in bronze-eloxiert genommen.

Gruß Northern lite


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (8. August 2007)

Also in dem Kuota steckt soviel kohle, da wären auch noch zwei carbonflaschenhalter drin gewesen...

die jetztigen dinger passen überhaupt nicht...


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (8. August 2007)

XTR_Chris_XTR schrieb:


> Also in dem Kuota steckt soviel kohle, da wären auch noch zwei carbonflaschenhalter drin gewesen...
> 
> die jetztigen dinger passen überhaupt nicht...



Ja hast Recht! Hatte schon zwei Zefal Carbon/Flaschenhalter gehabt, die passten aber auch nicht da die Carbon Strucktur eine ganz andere ist als beim Kuota Rahmen! deshalb erstmal die NOT Lösung mit den Alu Flaschenhalter!

Bye
Tommy


----------



## Racer09 (8. August 2007)

So, dann will ich mein Kebel auch mal zeigen... bin ja mal auf die Komentare gespannt..


----------



## Northern lite (8. August 2007)

weißer Sattel und weißes Lenkerband sehen bedeutend besser und stimmiger aus...

die Pro2race in hellgrau gehen ja schon mal gar nicht!!!!!!!

Das sind zwar Spitzenreifen, aber bei dem Rad würden sie in (dunkel-)grau/schwarz besser aussehen


----------



## rboncube (8. August 2007)

Schönes Rad, hab ja das gleiche 

Finde weisen Sattel und Lenkerband auch schöner, ist aber Geschmacksache.
Die Tuneflaschenhalter hab ich auch dran, finde die passen gut.
Sag mal, wie lang ist den der Vorbau? Das Kebel hat doch eh schon ein relativ langes Oberrohr. Must ja recht gestreckt sitzen.
Hast du die 6,9 kg selbst gewogen?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Racer09 (8. August 2007)

Northern lite schrieb:


> weißer Sattel und weißes Lenkerband sehen bedeutend besser und stimmiger aus...
> 
> die Pro2race in hellgrau gehen ja schon mal gar nicht!!!!!!!
> 
> Das sind zwar Spitzenreifen, aber bei dem Rad würden sie in (dunkel-)grau/schwarz besser aussehen



Optik ist nicht alles, klar weißes Lenkerband sieht geil aus (wollte ich auch erst draufmachen), aber nur bis zur ersten Ausfahrt. Zudem paßt das Deda mit der Carbonstruktur in Natura sehr gut zum Schmolkelenker. Weißer Sattel das gleiche, hab ich alles schon ausprobiert, sieht am Anfang geil aus, aber nach kurzer Zeit ist aus dem weiß Wildleder geworden und das ist dann alles andere als weiß, zudem komm ich mit dem etwas besseren ``Grip``des Speedneedles mit Alcantara besser klar als mit Leder und nebenbei ist er leichter!!! Und zu den Reifen, ist exakt der Farbton der Schriftzugumrandungen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (8. August 2007)

rboncube schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, hab ja das gleiche
> 
> Finde weisen Sattel und Lenkerband auch schöner, ist aber Geschmacksache.
> Die Tuneflaschenhalter hab ich auch dran, finde die passen gut.
> ...



Hi, mit weißem Lenkerband und Sattel hab ich auch geliebäugelt, aber das weiß hält ja nicht lang. Momentan ist ein 120er Tune drauf, nur ich hab noch nen neuen (aufgefräßten) 110er Tune hier liegen. Bin heute erst zweimal mit dem Rad gefahren, muß die Vorbaulänge und Höhe noch einwenig anpassen (deshalb noch so viele Spacer), aber kürzer als 110 wird der Vorbau auf garkeinenfall, 120 würd auch schon gehen.
Übrigens Gewicht ist natürlich selbst gewogen.. stimmt schon


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (8. August 2007)

Klein-Bike-Fan schrieb:


> Hier mein neues Kuota Kebel
> 
> Gruß
> Tommy




Ich habe bis jetzt null Probleme mit dem weißen Lenkerband, und der Toupe wird immer schön weiß bleiben da das gute Stück nur aus Kunstleder ist!

Ps : Reifen gehen und passen nur Schwalbe Ultremo , sind stimmich zum Rad und 40 Gramm leichter als die Michelin Pro 2 Race 

Gruß
Tommy


----------



## Racer09 (8. August 2007)

Ultermos sind mir zu pannenanfällig, will mit dem Rad trainieren und nicht am Rand stehen und pumpen und zudem hab ich die Gewichteinsparung der Ultermos über die Schläuche wieder reingeholt (Latexschläuche). Und zum Sattel, fährst du den auch bei sch*** Wetter? Hab früher auf nem anderen Rad nen Flite in weiß gehabt und der sah ruckzuck wie Wildleder aus, das brauch ich nicht nochmal. Hab mir aber schonmal überlegt das mit dem weißen zu probieren (die Speedneedles werden ja bei mir in Solingen hergestellt und da wäre ein wechseln des Bezuges ein Kinderspiel. Aber was ist sonst mit dem Aufbau, ist schon anders, aber ok? keine Campa, kein System LRS usw. Clavicula wird wohl noch drangebaut und evtl Olympic Gold u. SRAM RED, dann ist Schluß


----------



## versus (9. August 2007)

Klein-Bike-Fan schrieb:


> Ps : Reifen gehen und passen nur Schwalbe Ultremo , sind stimmich zum Rad und 40 Gramm leichter als die Michelin Pro 2 Race



HAST DU DIE ULTREMOS NACHGEWEISST ? BEI MEINEN IST DER SCHRIFTZUG WESENTLICH BLASSER. ICH BIN MIT DEN REIFEN ÜBERIGENS SEHR ZUFRIEDEN.


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (9. August 2007)

HI,

nein die habe ich so bei meinem BikehÃ¤ndler  gekauft! Kosten waren 60,00â¬ der Satz, und ich bin auch super zu frieden damit tolles Rollverhalten und noch kein Platten seit dem ich die Ultremo's drauf habe!

GruÃ
Tommy


----------



## rboncube (9. August 2007)

Hab an meinem Kebel auch die Ultremos drauf. Bisher einen Platten durch eine Tackerklammer. Da hätte auch jeder andere Reifen kapituliert. Mit meinen vorheigen Stelvios hatte ich mehr Probleme.
Schau jetzt mal wieviele KM die halten. Alternativ kommen noch die Conti GP 4000 in Frage (auch ganz schwarz).
Gruß Rene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (9. August 2007)

rboncube schrieb:


> Alternativ kommen noch die Conti GP 4000 in Frage (auch ganz schwarz).



von denen würde ich wiederum abraten:

ich bin mit einem neuen satz in urlaub gefahren und der hinterreifen war schon nach ca. 600km bis zum seintlichen profil runter. da hat der 3000er erheblichen länger gehalten und wog nur 5 gramm mehr


----------



## rboncube (9. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> von denen würde ich wiederum abraten:
> 
> ich bin mit einem neuen satz in urlaub gefahren und der hinterreifen war schon nach ca. 600km bis zum seintlichen profil runter. da hat der 3000er erheblichen länger gehalten und wog nur 5 gramm mehr



Danke, dann hat sich´s schon erledigt.

Fand die 3000er schon indiskutabel, hinten nach knapp 1000km herunten 

Die Stelvio´s waren vom Verschleis her in Ordnung, nur etwas Pannenanfällig.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Dr.Dos (9. August 2007)

Heißer Tipp: Pariba Revolution

* Leicht (knapp über 200g)
* läuft so leicht wie der Pro²Race
* hat jedoch abartigen Grip (auch im Regen)
* komfortabel wie der Vittoria CX
* pannensicherer als die Stelvios, fast so gut wie Conti und Michelin
* hält einigermaßen (hinten 2000, vorne 3-4000 im ausschließlichen Renneinsatz, im Training länger)
* verschleißt nicht eckig, zieht keine Fäden und kriegt selten Schnitte

(* edle schwarze Schlauchreifen-Optik für die, dies brauchen )


Gerade saugünstig bei H&S in Bonn.


----------



## Catweazl (9. August 2007)

Habs zwar schon mal im Nachbarforum gezeigt, aber da turnt ja nicht jeder rum, der hier unterwegs ist  






Ausstattung:
Cervelo Soloist 2007er Modell, RH 56
Dura Ace-Gruppe mit SRM
EASTON Tempest II Carbon mit Conti Competition ( demnächst Tausch gegen Veloflex Carbon )
Bontrager Race XXX Lite OS Carbon 130mm
Lenker: Velo Carbon ( mfr. Tausch gegen Syntace Duraflite Cabon geplant)
Flaschenhalter: Bontrager RAce XXX Lite
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite ( mfr. Tausch gegen AX Lightness Endurance geplant) 
Pedale: Keo Carbon


----------



## stoked (9. August 2007)

Kurbel bzw. Kettenblatt ist Geschmackssache. Sattel -> tauschen!
Sonst ne geile Feile!


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (9. August 2007)

Ein Soloist nach meinem Geschmack


----------



## Catweazl (9. August 2007)

Na ja, ich hätte auch lieber wieder die FSA-SRM-Version. HIer mal an  nem alten Bike:





Sah ganz klar besser aus. Aber die ließ sich nicht sauber montieren. Entweder sie lockerte sich nach 50-60km oder mußte so festgeknallt werden, daß sie die Lager ruinierte, so daß diese getauscht werden mußten. Bin dann auf die DA umgestiegen. OPtisch zwar nicht soo schön, aber immerhin keine Probleme.

Satteltausch ist - wie bereits geschrieben - schon in Arbeit.


----------



## Racer09 (9. August 2007)

@Catwealz.. deinen Easton Tempest 2 LRS könnt ich mir auch super in meinem Kuota Kebel vorstellen, würd nen schlanken Fuß machen (hab sie auch schon bei meinem Händler schonmal reingsteckt.., was soll ich sagen, ist der Hammer). Aber für ausschließlich Training ist es der Wahnsinn, ist ja so schon die absolute Luxusausführung für ne reine Trainingsmaschine, aber mal abwarten, gefiel mir schon sehr gut  mit den Easton`s


----------



## CrashOversteel (9. August 2007)

Rerun schrieb:


> @jocki
> Tolles Rad hast Du da   die Spinergys haben es mir auch angetan
> Den Rahmen mit der integrierten Stütze finde ich auch klasse... apropos, hier mein neuer Asphaltrenner...
> 
> ...




Ist der Rahmen geil, mit der Integrierten Stütze   
Ich habe ja den XTC Composite, halt die MTB Variante, als Rennradrahmen wäre der meine erste Wahl. Würd auch sicher gut neben meinem aussehen. Sag mal bitte wo man den Rahmen noch bekommt oder vielleicht auch das Rad.


----------



## rboncube (9. August 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> @Catwealz.. deinen Easton Tempest 2 LRS könnt ich mir auch super in meinem Kuota Kebel vorstellen, würd nen schlanken Fuß machen (hab sie auch schon bei meinem Händler schonmal reingsteckt.., was soll ich sagen, ist der Hammer). Aber für ausschließlich Training ist es der Wahnsinn, ist ja so schon die absolute Luxusausführung für ne reine Trainingsmaschine, aber mal abwarten, gefiel mir schon sehr gut  mit den Easton`s



Nee, die passen nicht ans schwarz-weisse Rad. Das Rot geht schon mal gar nicht. Mir ist der Schriftzug eh zu bombastisch. Wie wärs mit den Lighties? (mein leider unerreichbarer Traum für mein Kebel. Meine Frau würde glaub ich sofort die Scheidung eireichen  Aber den Versuch wärs wert  No risk,no fun 
Das Solist schaut echt klasse aus(bis auf den Sattel). An  dem Rad gefällt mir sogar die Dura Ace, passt perfect. 

Gruß Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (10. August 2007)

rboncube schrieb:


> Nee, die passen nicht ans schwarz-weisse Rad. Das Rot geht schon mal gar nicht. Mir ist der Schriftzug eh zu bombastisch. Wie wärs mit den Lighties? (mein leider unerreichbarer Traum für mein Kebel. Meine Frau würde glaub ich sofort die Scheidung eireichen  Aber den Versuch wärs wert  No risk,no fun
> Das Solist schaut echt klasse aus(bis auf den Sattel). An  dem Rad gefällt mir sogar die Dura Ace, passt perfect.
> 
> Gruß Rene´



Hatte die Easton ja schonmal reingesteckt, sieht echt geil aus (hab ja auch noch was rot an der Kurbel), paßt schon. Ansonsten würden mir noch Olympic Golds von Tune gefallen. Zum Solist,... sieht scharf aus, nur der Sattel geht garnicht und ich würde ne Force verbauen (perfekte Performance und geile Optik (schön schlanke Shifter) und leicht!!!), bin froh das ich den Schritt weg von Shimano zu SRAM gewagt hab!!


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (10. August 2007)

Ich sag nur Spinergy Laufräder! Passen zum Kebel 1000% perfekt    

Gruß
Tommy


----------



## Racer09 (10. August 2007)

Wenn ichs morgen schaffe, werd ich nochmal kurz zu meinem Händler düsen und die Easton nochmal reinstecken und ein Bild machen, sah echt Rattenscharf aus. Vorallem möchte ich garnicht wissen was dieser LRS und dieser steife Rahmen für ein Klagkörper beim fahren bilden. Hatte vor ca 8Jahren mal weiße Spengle`s die hatten auch nen mega Sound beim fahren...


----------



## Northern lite (10. August 2007)

schade, dass das Nicolai Argon Road leider hier ein wenig untergegangen ist nach den (zugegebenermaßen ziemlich geilen) Carbongeschossen


----------



## Schlammpaddler (10. August 2007)

Catweazl schrieb:


> Habs zwar schon mal im Nachbarforum gezeigt, aber da turnt ja nicht jeder rum, der hier unterwegs ist
> 
> [schnipp] Bild [schnapp]
> 
> ...



Was für eine Waffe!!!
Hier die Dinge die mir spontan dazu in den Sinn gekommen sind:
*an dem Rad sieht sogar der neue Flite gut aus!
*eine rollende Littfasssäule (mit den ganzen Stickern. Passt aber IMHO ganz gut ins Konzept)
*80% von uns Hobbyradsportlern würden auf diesem Gerät wohl einen ziemlich lächerlichen Eindruck machen. Um dieses Rad artgerecht zu bewegen sollte man schon ganz gehörig Dampf in den Oberschenkel haben.


----------



## Rerun (10. August 2007)

@CrashOversteel

Ich habe das Rad bei s-tec geholt. Der Rahmen ist Modelljahr 2006. Dort gibt es das Rad auch noch (Rahmen 2006, Komponenten 2007)

http://www.s-tec-sports.de/

Giant TCR Advanced ISP 06

Gruss
mario


----------



## Catweazl (11. August 2007)

Mit den Zipps schaut's etwas weniger peppig aus:







Mit den Lightweights wirkt's sehr sehr dezent:






Eigentlich gefallen mir die Easton da wirklich am besten. Der große Schriftzug paßt imho recht gut zu dem fetten CERVELO auf dem UNterrohr.

@ racer09: die Easton werde ich natürlich nicht im Training fahren. Dazu sind SChlauchreifen einfach zu unpraktisch. Außerdem ist die Kombination soooo laut, da hat man keine Chance, im G1-Bereich zu bleiben  Denn, je schneller man fährt, desto geiler der KLang


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (11. August 2007)

Alles schön,

mal ne Frage. Wie so den Lightwaight - Zipp und Easton? Da wäre doch dann eigentlich ein LRS über oder? Den würde ich Dir gerne abnehmen   

Gruß
Tommy


----------



## moe 11 (11. August 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cc1 (20. August 2007)

Also Catweazl, jetzt glaube ich auch langsam, dass Du ein Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit-Problemchen hast. Vorweg soll noch gesagt sein: Technisch tolles Rad natürlich , optisch für mich der Supergau .
Aber das Rad in einem Forum rumzuzeigen reicht wohl nicht, oder? Naja hier passt es wenigstens zum (schon bestehenden) Thread. Mit Neid (wie Du es Kritikern im anderen Forum vorgeworfen hast) hat das jetzt nichts zu tun, aber: Worin besteht genau deine individuelle Leistung, ausser dass Du echt massiv zu viel Kohle zu haben scheinst? SAUteures Rad kaufen, sauteure LR kaufen, nochmals sauteure LR kaufen und fertig ist Dein "Konzept"...
Zum optischen: Würde man einen Ferrari (ausser in der F1) zukleistern wie eine Littfasssäule?! So alles voll mit "Michelin-" und "Shell"aufklebern???


----------



## Catweazl (20. August 2007)

cc1 schrieb:


> Also Catweazl, jetzt glaube ich auch langsam, dass Du ein Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit-Problemchen hast. Vorweg soll noch gesagt sein: Technisch tolles Rad natÃ¼rlich , optisch fÃ¼r mich der Supergau .
> Aber das Rad in einem Forum rumzuzeigen reicht wohl nicht, oder? Naja hier passt es wenigstens zum (schon bestehenden) Thread. Mit Neid (wie Du es Kritikern im anderen Forum vorgeworfen hast) hat das jetzt nichts zu tun, aber: Worin besteht genau deine individuelle Leistung, ausser dass Du echt massiv zu viel Kohle zu haben scheinst? SAUteures Rad kaufen, sauteure LR kaufen, nochmals sauteure LR kaufen und fertig ist Dein "Konzept"...
> Zum optischen: WÃ¼rde man einen Ferrari (ausser in der F1) zukleistern wie eine LittfasssÃ¤ule?! So alles voll mit "Michelin-" und "Shell"aufklebern???



Wo ist das Problem, das Rad in mehreren Foren zu zeigen?  Nicht jeder ist in allen Foren unterwegs. Das hat nix mit Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit zu tun. Als ich dies bei meinen anderen RÃ¤dern gemacht habe, hat sich da niemand Gedanken drÃ¼ber gemacht und mir irgendwelche âProblemchenâ vorgeworfen. Wieso kommen solche Diskussionen immer nur bei â vermeintlich â teueren RÃ¤dern auf?  Da stimmt m.E. eher was beim Absender nicht. 

Und wieso darf man nur noch RÃ¤der einstellen, die eine âindividuellen Leistungâ  beinhalten?? Mal abgesehen davon, was ist das?  MuÃ ich die Teile jetzt selber gebaut haben, oder was? Dann dÃ¼rfte hier wohl kaum ein Rad gezeigt werden.

Aber mal unabhÃ¤ngig davon: Das Rad hab ich gebraucht gekauft inkl. der Tempest II. Es war nicht teurer, als irgendein Mittelklasse-Rad! Die Zipp fahre ich schon seit Ã¼ber einem Jahr als WettkampflaufrÃ¤der und die LW gehÃ¶ren meiner Freundin, was aber auch schon irgendwo geschrieben steht. ( Bevor Du sie jetzt auch noch anmachst: sie hat die Teile bei nem Rennen gewonnen und nicht gekauft) Das SRM fahre ich schon seit Jahren, weilâs in meinen Augen fÃ¼r Traingszwecke halt nix sinnvolleres gibt. 

Zu den Aufklebern:  die Teile werden halt, im Gegensatz zu nem StraÃenferrari, mit genau diesen Aufklebern ausgeliefert. Das kannst Du ja gerne den Herstellern vorwerfen , aber doch bitte nicht mir. Ich laÃ die Teile dran, da im Falle eines Wiederverkauf es so mehr Kohle bringt. AuÃerdem lÃ¤sst sich Ã¼ber Geschmack zwar trefflich streiten, letztlich wirdâs aber zu keinem Ergebnis fÃ¼hren. 

Wie wÃ¤râs denn, wenn Du auch mal ein Rad von Dir hier reinstellst? Dann mach ich auch gerne ne Psychoanalyse von Dir. Ich verspreche Dir, die wird genauso treffsicher sein wie Deine von mir.


----------



## cc1 (20. August 2007)

Wollte Dich nicht analysieren! Und wenn Du das Rad tatsächlich zum Preis eines Mittelklasserenners erstanden hast werde ich tatsächlich neidisch/eifersüchtig, und zwar richtig! So würde ichs mir SOFORT auch kaufen! Und auch allen unter die Nase reiben!
Als ich die Bilder gesehen habe, begann in meinem Kopf halt der Rechner zu rattern à la: ca. 5500Euro (Soloist mit Zipps)+2500 Euro(Lightweights)+ca. 1800Euro (Eastons)+SRM+da muss ja noch irgend ein Trainingslaufradsatz sein+Was? andere Räder hat er auch noch? = ach du heilige ********  ! Was macht der Typ wenn er nicht Rad fährt!?! 
Hoffe Du verstehst meine Aussage jetzt etwas besser. Und die Optik-Kritik war ja nicht gegen Dich gerichtet, sondern ist halt Geschmackssache.


----------



## gbm31 (7. September 2007)

mein altes schwäbisches stahlgeröhr, seit kurzem aufs wesentliche reduziert.







ich habs satt, sonntags auf dem heimweg von der lockeren nachmittagsrunde incl. biergarten ständig von rotangelaufenen schweren jungs auf kunststoff-dackelschneidern zu "rennen" herausgefordert zu werden... 

(vor allem, wenn die jungs dann meist grade so dranbleiben...)


----------



## thto (7. September 2007)




----------



## szenebiker (8. September 2007)

Hier mal auch was gaaaannnzz schönes.

BH Global Concept G1 Pro Tour Team Rennrad.

*6,8 Kg Kampfgewicht!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roitherkur (8. September 2007)

bisschen klein


----------



## jasper (8. September 2007)

bisschen schwer


----------



## szenebiker (8. September 2007)

*Na ja leichter geht schon aber dafür ist das Rad mit (fast)serien Teilen bestück und es wurde nicht auf biegen und brechen versucht Leicht zu bauen.*


jasper schrieb:


> bisschen schwer


----------



## versus (9. September 2007)

bisschen klobig!


----------



## huldrich (10. September 2007)

oldie... auf's wesentliche reduziert!
Legnano Tipo Roma... ca. 1970


----------



## Jan-Ove (11. September 2007)

Mein Pinarello Dogma


----------



## supasini (11. September 2007)

dann hier noch mal ein RR von jemandem, der mit Leib und Seele MTBler ist...

(is halt ein GA1-Roller...)


----------



## Reyk (17. September 2007)

huldrich schrieb:


> oldie... auf's wesentliche reduziert!
> Legnano Tipo Roma... ca. 1970
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moritzpf (17. September 2007)

hallo !!

da ich jetzt ja uch zu den rennradlern gehöre möchte ich mal ein kleines foto meines bikes zeigen:

http://picasaweb.google.com/moritzpf/UnbenanntesAlbum/photo#5111234132892702354


hoff es gefällt euch  


lg

moritz


----------



## Racer09 (17. September 2007)

moritzpf schrieb:


> hallo !!
> 
> da ich jetzt ja uch zu den rennradlern gehöre möchte ich mal ein kleines foto meines bikes zeigen:
> 
> ...



Hi, 

1. Foto von der anderen Seite (so das man auch vernünftig sieht was verbaut ist)

und 2. halt ein RR, nichts dran was wirklich vom Hocker reißt, aber wenns nur als Trainingsbike dienen sollte wie meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReneM (18. September 2007)

Hallo,

hier mal mein Kleines







Gruß

René


----------



## ReneM (18. September 2007)

Und noch eines im Profil






Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Klein Q Pro Carbon Team. Aufgebaut mit kompletter Ultegra und Neutron Laufradsatz. Alles in allem ist das ganze 8,27 kg schwer. Mit Pedalen usw!!! 

Es fährt sich genial und ist mein bisher schönstes Rad.

Gruß

René


----------



## evilrogi (28. September 2007)

Saugeil das Klein und schön inszeniert    ! 

Hier mein soeben eingetroffenes neues Rennrad und mein "altes" zum Vergleich daneben!






[/url][/IMG]

und hier noch ganz nah....





Es hätt eigentlich ein Weisses werden sollen, jetzt ists halt ein schwarzes, ja nu!


----------



## _stalker_ (6. Oktober 2007)

ich kann nur meckern
die gabel passt ja mal überhaupt nicht zum rahmen von den dimensionen her


----------



## bofh (7. Oktober 2007)

evilrogi schrieb:


> Hier mein soeben eingetroffenes neues Rennrad und mein "altes" zum Vergleich daneben!


Das "alte" (es ist doch das rechte?!) finde ich deutlich stimmiger als den Koblenzer Billighobel.

E.


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (7. Oktober 2007)

Das ist halt so mit den billigen Carbonrahmen von Canyon  Damit der Rahmen steiff ist sind die Dimensionen riesig, und das Gewicht relativ hoch   

Trotzdem schönes Rad, dem ein Sattel in weiß sowie Lenkerband mehr Charakter geben würden!

So long 
Tommy


----------



## Manueltria (9. Oktober 2007)

Das ist mein Red Bull Pro Carbon-3000


----------



## Jaypeare (9. Oktober 2007)

Hmmm. Irgendwie kann ich Aero-Rahmen und fetten Carbon-Rahmenrohren am RR gar nix abgewinnen, und die Cosmics sind sowieso furchtbar. Aber mir muss es ja auch nicht gefallen .


----------



## Manueltria (9. Oktober 2007)

Ist ja auch eher ein Triathlonrad 
Ich habe immer gelbe Flaschen sodass das mit den Cosmics richtig geil aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze L.E. (10. Oktober 2007)

wäre das nicht im decals zugepflastert könnte es richtig hübsch aussehen.

/edit sehe grad die rennräder sehen alle so aus... nich mein ding *g*


----------



## Manueltria (10. Oktober 2007)

Ihr habt keine Ahnung. Bei fahren muss es ja gut aussehen nicht wenns da steht


----------



## Matze L.E. (10. Oktober 2007)

stimmt. beim fahren spielt die optik die entscheidende rolle. und fotografieren lässts sich da auch besonders gut


----------



## hooliemoolie (10. Oktober 2007)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> stimmt. beim fahren spielt die optik die entscheidende rolle. und fotografieren lässts sich da auch besonders gut



Hammer...lecker echt


----------



## Racer09 (10. Oktober 2007)

Hi, am Red Bull gefällt mir das mit dem 3 fach mal garnicht, dazu noch dieses ``MTB Schaltwerk`` und als Krönung noch der Triaaufsatz. So kann man auch eine ansonst schönes Rennrad verschandeln...


----------



## Manueltria (11. Oktober 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Hi, am Red Bull gefällt mir das mit dem 3 fach mal garnicht, dazu noch dieses ``MTB Schaltwerk`` und als Krönung noch der Triaaufsatz. So kann man auch eine ansonst schönes Rennrad verschandeln...



Bist du Blind? Das ist doch kein MTB Schaltwerk das ist ne normale Shimano Ultegra Ausstattung. Der Aufsatz ist weil ich Triathlon mache-was du bei jedem Triathlet sehen wirst. Und 3-fach weil ich oft in die Berge fahre und es bei uns steigungen von bis zu 25% gibt.
Also ne Ahnung hast du ja nicht wirklich.. so des musste jetzt sein

Gruß Manueltria


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (11. Oktober 2007)

Manueltria schrieb:


> Bist du Blind? Das ist doch kein MTB Schaltwerk das ist ne normale Shimano Ultegra Ausstattung. Der Aufsatz ist weil ich Triathlon mache-was du bei jedem Triathlet sehen wirst. Und 3-fach weil ich oft in die Berge fahre und es bei uns steigungen von bis zu 25% gibt.
> Also ne Ahnung hast du ja nicht wirklich.. so des musste jetzt sein
> 
> Gruß Manueltria



warum stand den das MTB Schaltwerk in `` ``, ist schon klar das es ein 3fach Rennradschaltwerk ist, nur die Dinger sehen einfach zum :kotz: aus, von der Länge wie ein MTB Schaltwerk. Und von wegen 3fach Rennradkurbel, egal ob 20 oder 25% Steigung, endscheident ist was du in den Beinen hast, dann  sind auch 25% mit zweifach kein Problem. So siehts wie voll Tourimäßig aus. Teure LRS, Carbonrahmen usw. und dann ne Touri Übersetzung + Triaaufsatz .


----------



## Manueltria (11. Oktober 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> warum stand den das MTB Schaltwerk in `` ``, ist schon klar das es ein 3fach Rennradschaltwerk ist, nur die Dinger sehen einfach zum :kotz: aus, von der Länge wie ein MTB Schaltwerk. Und von wegen 3fach Rennradkurbel, egal ob 20 oder 25% Steigung, endscheident ist was du in den Beinen hast, dann  sind auch 25% mit zweifach kein Problem. So siehts wie voll Tourimäßig aus. Teure LRS, Carbonrahmen usw. und dann ne Touri Übersetzung + Triaaufsatz .



Das ist ne Triathlon übersetzung (begrenzt)weil ich noch keine andere fahren darf.


> So siehts wie voll Tourimäßig aus


Wenn meinst zum glück gibts ja unterschiedliche geschmäcker


----------



## versus (11. Oktober 2007)

wenn es dir gefällt ist es doch prima. wenn du es hier einstellst musst du damit rechnen, dass du hören wirst, dass es jemandem nicht gefällt (bei einem red bull ist duie wahrscheinlichkeit da auch recht hoch).



Manueltria schrieb:


> Ihr habt keine Ahnung.





Manueltria schrieb:


> Also ne Ahnung hast du ja nicht wirklich.. so des musste jetzt sein




und noch einen tipp am rande: wenn du als newbie nicht gleich so das maul aufreisst, kannst du hier viel spass im forum haben


----------



## DirtyKid (13. Oktober 2007)

So, seit Mittwoch ist es endlich soweit. Ich fahre Rennrad! Nach 10 Jahren diversen Mountainbike Disziplinen. Aber es wird ausschließlich für Trainingszwecke für nächstes Jahr benötigt.

Ein *Cube Attempt* mit kompl. 105er 

Die 105 sollte für Trainigszwecke auch genügen. Wobei ich mir eine 2-Fach Kurbel noch montieren möchte. Das Rad gibt es lediglich nur mit 3-Fach. Gut finde ich, dass die 2008er 105er Schalt-Brems-Einheit auch für 2-Fach Kurbel gebaut ist. (Oder was es auch im letzten Jahr schon der Fall)

Jedenfalls sieht das Rad in *weiß* einfach HAMMA aus. Ich habs in erster Linie nur wegem dem Preis und Ausstattung gekauft. Weiß wollte ich nicht wirklich, aber ich kann sagen: Weiß ist geil!


----------



## Nihil Baxter (13. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal mein Winterrad:


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (13. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin mal so frei und stelle das Bild mal ein  Schönes Rennrad 





Grüße
Tommy



DirtyKid schrieb:


> So, seit Mittwoch ist es endlich soweit. Ich fahre Rennrad! Nach 10 Jahren diversen Mountainbike Disziplinen. Aber es wird ausschließlich für Trainingszwecke für nächstes Jahr benötigt.
> 
> Ein *Cube Attempt* mit kompl. 105er
> 
> ...


----------



## bofh (13. Oktober 2007)

Klein-Bike-Fan schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei und stelle das Bild mal ein  Schönes Rennrad
> http://www.designer-artikel.de/Wiesn.jpg


 

Könntet Ihr Euch mal bitte angewöhnen, ein Rad von der rechten Seite aus zu fotografieren? Oder sind Deine Porträts auch alle von hinten gemacht?

E.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (13. Oktober 2007)

Die wollen nur die unsägliche Dreifach-Kurbel verstecken. Das geht ja gar nicht. Dann kann man ja direkt beim MTB bleiben.


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (13. Oktober 2007)

Was sagst Du mir das    Ich habe mir mal die Bemühung gemacht, das man das Rennrad Bild gleich sehen kann, ohne wenn und aber!

thanks
Tommy


----------



## DirtyKid (16. Oktober 2007)

Klein-Bike-Fan schrieb:


> Was sagst Du mir das    Ich habe mir mal die Bemühung gemacht, das man das Rennrad Bild gleich sehen kann, ohne wenn und aber!
> 
> thanks
> Tommy



Besten DANK Tommy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtyKid (16. Oktober 2007)

Klein-Bike-Fan schrieb:


> Was sagst Du mir das    Ich habe mir mal die Bemühung gemacht, das man das Rennrad Bild gleich sehen kann, ohne wenn und aber!
> 
> thanks
> Tommy



Besten DANK Tommy!  

p.s. Die Bilder von rechts kommen, es sollte nur ein Vorgeschmack werden


----------



## Jesus Freak (19. Oktober 2007)

Klein Quantum custom 8,1 kg (ohne übertriebenen Leichtbau)





evt kommt ne AX lightness Stütze dran


----------



## stoked (19. Oktober 2007)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> (ohne übertriebenen Leichtbau)
> evt kommt ne AX lightness Stütze dran


...beissen sich irgendwie diese beiden Aussagen. 

Aber schönes Bike. Würde nur Sattel und Lenker farblich aufeinander abstimmen, schwarz-schwarz bzw. weiss-weiss.


----------



## Jesus Freak (19. Oktober 2007)

stoked schrieb:


> ...beissen sich irgendwie diese beiden Aussagen.
> 
> Aber schönes Bike. Würde nur Sattel und Lenker farblich aufeinander abstimmen, schwarz-schwarz bzw. weiss-weiss.


...die Aussage bezieht sich auf die aktuelle Konfiguration bzw. Gewicht. 
Weißer Flite wäre schön, sieht aber nach kurzer Zeit abge****t aus, wiel er eben nicht weiß bleibt. Von daher is schwarz besser.


----------



## Opa Kruse (26. Oktober 2007)

hallo zusammen

hier mein "neues":





ist wohl im originalzustand und top in schuß (wurde vorher kaum gefahren).


----------



## Jesus Freak (26. Oktober 2007)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Klein Quantum custom 8,1 kg (ohne übertriebenen Leichtbau)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Update: tune Schnellspanner, jetzt 7,98 kg, waren wohl falsch, die 8,1 kg  

@ Opa Kruse: bildhübsch, Classicrennräder sind was feines, filigranes Stahlgeröhr etc!


----------



## Racer09 (26. Oktober 2007)

Sorry wenn ich ehrlich bin, nur ich finds tod langweilig. Von der Farbgebung an sich gehts garnicht und dann noch die Formen und Proportionen. Sorry, mir gefällts garnicht.


----------



## crasher-mike (28. Oktober 2007)

Opa Kruse schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> hier mein "neues":
> 
> ...



schöner klassiker


----------



## chris29 (29. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal meins, nichts besonderes aber mir gefällts sehr gut. Sind mittlerweile auch richtige Rennradpedale dran;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (29. Oktober 2007)

Sehr schönes Rad. 
Mit Stevens liegt man nie falsch,bin auch schon eins gefahren. Pop Preis/Leistung. Einziger Kritikpunkt: Gehen die Labels auf den Ksyriums ab. Das gelb/rot passt gar nicht. Ansonsten viel Spaß mit deinem Vuelta.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Tri-Meik (29. Oktober 2007)

Dann will ich auch mal, mein erstes Post bei euch. Hab mir für den Winter jetzt neu ein MTB zugelegt und auf der Suche nach Kauftipps bei diesem tollen Forum gelandet  

Im Sommer und bei Triathlon-Wettkämpfen bin ich überwiegend damit unterwegs:




Bei Trainingsfahrten allerdings mit langweiligen 32-Speichen Standardlaufrädern (Mavic CXP33+Ultegra). Komponenten sind ein ziemlich wilder Mix. Schaltung+Bremskörper Ultegra, Tretlager+Sattelstütze Tune, Lenker+Bremshebel+Flaschenhalter Vision, Sattel Gipiemme, Kettenblätter FSA, Steuersatz Campa, ...

Gruß Meik


----------



## schneibsteinhau (29. Oktober 2007)

hier mein Nicolai Argon Road in Camou Red. Bestimmt nicht das Leichteste (Tuning fängt bei meinem Gewicht an...) aber supersteif und bei schnellen Abfahrten sehr bremsstark und stabil.


----------



## singlestoph (29. Oktober 2007)

mal wieder was neues

scapin KS-Pro refinish

das rad war 3 jahre nur indoor gefahren worden obwohl der kunde mehrfach daran erinnert wurde dass da zumindest ein tuch zum schweissabwischen an den lenker gehört .....

also eigentlich komplett am arsch 

die verchromung war auch nicht so richtig gut ans rad gemacht worden und ist beim sandstrahlen auch noch zum teil weggekommen 

dh. neue anlötteile, flaschenhalterösen feine löcher in der kettenstrebe zulöten

mehrmals grundieren und schleiffen

....


secondhand teile und die pinken kinglaufräder einbauen, bestellter und reservierter king kommen lassen

nur 2005 und 2007 sind nicht ganz gleich

jedes jahr wurden die pinken teile etwas dunkler

eventuell mach ich shimanolaufräder rein, die auch noch rumliegen
und den 05er radsatz mit 06er steuersatz (unterschied nicht so deutlich) in ein neues projekt .... crosser ??? 

ma schaun





















s


----------



## Northern lite (29. Oktober 2007)

sehr geil....   

..schade dass es den Sattel nicht auch in Pink bzw rosa gibt.

Ich würde anstelle der Schnellspanner LiteAxles einbauen. Das sieht filigraner aus als die doch recht klobigen Hebel der Shimano-Spanner...


----------



## hamibiker1 (29. Oktober 2007)

Cool, ist doch aus Stahl. Welcher Rohrsatz? Welches Gewicht hats?
Das Rosa Lenkerband ist Geschmacksache, aber sehr schön gewickelt. Ich hätte weisses genommen.

Gruss Fc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (29. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt nen schwarz- rosanen SLR XP in einer Giro Sonderedtion. Der muss da drauf.




Wie klemmt man die Stütze?


----------



## turo (29. Oktober 2007)

Mittels der kleinen Spannschraube an den Sattelstreben.
Gruss Turo


----------



## singlestoph (29. Oktober 2007)

titanschraube mit 4mm inbus

columbus rohrsatz speziell für scapin

ich hab so komische heylight spanners montiert ist mir aber zu blöd da mit den dämlichen hebeln rumzufummeln

shimano funktioniert wenigstens

8,2-8,4kg

ich hab mir ein cinelli jelly dings in pink bestellt werd ich versuchsweise mal anbauen wenns da ist, darum der allulenker in silber

sattel krieg ich in pink hält aber nicht besonders






da das leder alt ist

die lederfrau sucht aber nach leder besser ist

s


----------



## BackfireLX (29. Oktober 2007)

Sooo...

dann will ich auch mal. Mein erster Renner.
Für 2008 sind vernünftige Pedale, ne neue Kurbel, und neue Reifen geplant.


----------



## versus (29. Oktober 2007)

singlestoph schrieb:


> mal wieder was neues
> 
> scapin KS-Pro refinish



sehr schön  

aber  sind da etwa schalthebel u. ä. dran ???


----------



## singlestoph (29. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> sehr schön
> 
> aber  sind da etwa schalthebel u. ä. dran ???



sind noch rumgelegen



s


----------



## 328 (15. November 2007)

Mein Schatz,.... 

Geschmakssache - aber ich finds extrem geil


----------



## Northern lite (15. November 2007)

das ist wirklich Geschmackssache.....

ich kann mich grade so gar nicht entscheiden ob ich es supergeil oder ganz fürchterlich finden soll....

zumindest ist es mal ganz was anderes und somit


----------



## 328 (15. November 2007)

Die Fotos sind leide sehr schlecht - also der Hintergrund
hat die falsche Farbe, und das Licht passt auch nicht ganz..
(der Rahmen schimmert nähmlich leicht golden - is aufn Foto
leider ned besonders gut zu sehen)


----------



## Busta Reims (17. November 2007)

Ich finds soo geil  !!!!
Als ich mein Rennrad gesucht habe wollte ich unbedingt den Rahmen, aber der war nur noch schwer zu bekommen. Einfach nur göttlich........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha9289 (28. November 2007)

hier sind meine neuen Geräte für die Saison 2008 *freu*
man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts... hehe


----------



## Northern lite (28. November 2007)

na klasse!!!!!!!!!

Katalogbilder  

Schau Dir den Theattitel mal an! Da steht nicht " Zeigt her das Rennrad, das ich mir kaufen werde"


----------



## Sascha9289 (28. November 2007)

das kann man auch ein wenig freundlicher sagen,
was kann ich denn dafür wenn sie noch nicht lieferbar sind. Aber keine Sorge, werde die Originalbilder nachreichen!!!!


----------



## Opa Kruse (29. November 2007)

Opa Kruse schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> hier mein "neues":
> 
> ...



nu is es nich mehr so ganz original (fixed laufräder und schaltung wech) die alten abgebauten teile sind aber gut konserviert und so ich kann das rad an einem nachmittag wieder in den originalzustand versetzen.


----------



## stoked (29. November 2007)

Sehr schön!


----------



## singlestoph (3. Dezember 2007)

jetzt mit rosa sattel


----------



## bofh (3. Dezember 2007)

Sehr schön.
Stimmig.
Schicke RR-Pedale dran - dann wär's perfekt.

E.


----------



## Sascha9289 (3. Dezember 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Sehr schön.
> Stimmig.
> Schicke RR-Pedale dran - dann wär's perfekt.
> 
> E.


es gibt rosa Pedale von Crank Brothers ;-)


----------



## singlestoph (3. Dezember 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Sehr schön.
> Stimmig.
> Schicke RR-Pedale dran - dann wär's perfekt.
> 
> E.



hätt ich noch

mach ich fürs nächste bild dran

zum fahren sind die aber gut, ich wohn in der stadt, bis ich da draussen bin muss ich ein paar mal aus den pedalen, da sind mir mtb-spd lieber 

und ub die paar mm die ich tiefer kommen würde bei meinem trainingszustadn und den 15kg mehr als füher wirklich so entscheidend sind ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (3. Dezember 2007)

singlestoph schrieb:


> zum fahren sind die aber gut, ich wohn in der stadt, bis ich da draussen bin muss ich ein paar mal aus den pedalen, da sind mir mtb-spd lieber


Fahr doch in der Stadt so langsam, daß Du die Ampelphasen bei Grün erwischst.
Oko, ok - ich war erst einmal mit dem Rad (Quervelo) in Zürich - aber als Einheimischer sollte das doch möglich sein...


> und ub die paar mm die ich tiefer kommen würde bei meinem trainingszustadn und den 15kg mehr als füher wirklich so entscheidend sind ....


Es geht doch nur um die Optik, Christoph. 

E.


----------



## Racer09 (3. Dezember 2007)

So, dann will ich meins hier auch nochmal, nach nem kleinen Update...





Ist noch ein WCS 4 Axis Carbon Vorbau für bestellt und Kurbeltechnisch kommt da noch was anderes. Dann sollte es reichen als Trainingsrad


----------



## singlestoph (3. Dezember 2007)

spdR hätt ich noch

oder muss ich look oder time?

da hab ich aber nur 7400duraace und die time sind weissrotneongelb da ist die obtik dann auch im arsch


----------



## Mister P. (4. Dezember 2007)

Hi Racer09, 

sehr, sehr schickes Kuota!!

Was kannst du über die DT Mon Chasseral sagen?
Reales Gewicht, Fahrverhalten, Verarbeitung

Hab die auch im Auge für ein neues Rennradprojekt im kommenden Frühjahr.

Danke

Gruß


----------



## Racer09 (4. Dezember 2007)

Mister P. schrieb:


> Hi Racer09,
> 
> sehr, sehr schickes Kuota!!
> 
> ...



Hi, noch kann ich zu dem LRS noch garnichts sagen, bin mit den Rädern noch keinen Meter gefahren. Was ich beurteilen kann ist Gewicht (stimmte) und Verarbeitung (1A).


----------



## ScottErda (8. Dezember 2007)

Hier mein Racer für Straße und Rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusbiker90 (10. Dezember 2007)

Hier ist meine neueste Errungenschaft...Mein erstes Rennrad...






Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität...Ist mit Handy aufgenommen...
Ausstattung ist komplett Ultegra...Die Kurbel soll eine OEM-Ultegra sein, bei der die Kettenblätter nicht extra gehärtet sind, wie bei der originalen...
Erste Probefahrt gestern überzeugte Schon geil, so einen Flitzer unter'm Hintern zu haben 


Micha


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Dezember 2007)

Schöner Einsteigerrenner  Meiner sieht so aus:





Eigenbau aus einem Quantec SL, ner Poisongabel, Centaur 2006 Ergos/ Naben/Schaltwerk, Rest 07er Centaur. Ja, es sollte möglichst schlicht werden. Ich bin kein Freund von Rädern, die einen anschreien.

Der Aufkleber an der Kurbel ist ab, inzwischen sind silberne Flaschenhalter dran.
Der Spacerturm muß sein, da ich den Rahmen wohl eine Nummer zu klein gekauft habe. Wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wo ich einen konischen Spacer bekomme, der auf den Cane Creek ZS2 paßt, wäre ich dankbar. Oder muß ich da den gesamten Deckel tauschen?


----------



## Carol (25. Dezember 2007)

Hier mal mein good old Schätzchen (Canyon Speedmax 3).Bestimmt eine Rarität noch mit 26" Laufrädern. 
Ein neues Bike ist schon im Visier (Issac Aerotic schwarz/gelb). Dann kommt auf die kleine hier, ein normaler Rennlenker und bleibt im Winter für Rolle und Strassenerennen wo kein Aeolenker erlaubt ist 

Gruss
Carol


----------



## Racer09 (25. Dezember 2007)

@carol, sieht recht stimmig und funktionell aus  , was wiegts denn?


----------



## Carol (25. Dezember 2007)

hi!
danke   ist relativschwer, aufgrund der sattelstütze und des lenkers, bei ca 9 kg. ändert sich je nach laufradsatz.

gruss
carol


----------



## CrossTec (29. Dezember 2007)

Meins!


----------



## rsa73 (30. Dezember 2007)

Mein Neues!

Chorus CT komplett(Record Bremsen)


----------



## bofh (30. Dezember 2007)

rsa73 schrieb:


> Mein Neues!


Bißchen klein...

E.


----------



## Rumas (1. Januar 2008)

mein neues...
 Sattelstütze wird noch gegen eine aus Carbon getauscht


----------



## Northern lite (2. Januar 2008)

WARUM????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (3. Januar 2008)

@ both   wenn er es grösser kaufen würde müsste er einen kürzeren vorbau dran bauen, was auch komisch aussieht
vielleicht sind ja spacer und lenkerposition noch provisorisch wer weiss ...



@ rsawasimmer  mach mal bilder von der seite dann sieht man mehr


----------



## rsa73 (3. Januar 2008)

Das Foto wurde direkt nach dem Abholen aus dem Laden gemacht.

Mittlerweile wurde der Spacerturm entsorgt...
Der sattel is auf dem Foto auch viel zu hoch..

R.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (3. Januar 2008)




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (3. Januar 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> jetzt mit rosa sattel
> 
> Also die Rahmenfarbe ist ja ma absolut endgeil, des hat net jeder.
> Sehr schön anzusehen dein "Rädle"
> ...


----------



## Alex de Large (5. Januar 2008)

Mein Kilometerfresser mit neuer Gabel


----------



## Der P (11. Januar 2008)

Meins ist jetzt auch sowas wie ein Rennrad  







 





Gruß
Pascal


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. Januar 2008)

Der P schrieb:


> Meins ist jetzt auch sowas wie ein Rennrad
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eine schlichte elegante und schnörkellose Schönheit, Respekt gefällt mit sehr gut.... 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Der P (11. Januar 2008)

Danke das hört man gerne. Mir gefällts auch ganz gut 

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Busta Reims (12. Januar 2008)

Kann ich mich nur anschließen. Weniger ist mehr!
Stahl oder Titan und wieviel über 2m bist Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der P (12. Januar 2008)

Danke, danke....ist aber "nur" Stahl. Und ich bin grad mal 1,86m   Der Rahmen sieht größer aus als er ist. In natura halb so schlimm. Von den Spacern fliegen auch noch ein paar raus, die Gabel ist noch neu und die entgültige Sitzposition noch nicht fest.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Musicman (13. Januar 2008)

Meins:

Leider nur Indoor. 

Achja, mir gefällts, nur die Pedale....aber egal


----------



## BackfireLX (13. Januar 2008)

Mir gefällts auch 

Da hat sich also einer gerade mal 2 Bikes für die neue Saison gekauft... 
Wünsche viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Musicman (13. Januar 2008)

Danke dir 

Naja, der Renner ist schon fast 3 Monate alt


----------



## murd0c (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

hab jetzt auch endlich ein Straßen-Renner:
















Gabelschaft wird gekürzt, wenn ich die endgültige Position gefunden habe ...


----------



## singlestoph (16. Januar 2008)

mein winterstadtrad, mit edelstahlkette











das cinelli mit neuemaltem lenker ausgestattet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manueltria (20. Januar 2008)

Nach meinem Umbau von 3-fach auf Kompakt
Bessere Bilder folgen.
sorry hab in der hektig vergessen aufs große Blatt zu schalten


----------



## rboncube (20. Januar 2008)

Das Red Bull ist ein schönes Rad, stand bei mir auch mal zur Debatte.
Die Cosmic mögen ja ganz gute Laufräder sein, warum Mavic die immer gelb labbelt ist mir ein Rätsel. So passen sie zu fast 99% aller Räder einfach optisch nicht dazu. Kann man das Gelb entfernen?
Finde eine schwarze Kurbel hätte dem Bullen auch ganz gut gestanden. Oder aber silbernes Lenkerband zur silbernen Kurbel.
Ansonsten klasse Rad 

Gruß Rene´


----------



## *JO* (20. Januar 2008)

schöne räder hier hab echt ne weile net mehr reingeschaut


----------



## maddda (21. Januar 2008)

Hier mal meins, hoffe es gefällt


----------



## maddda (21. Januar 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/18542


----------



## Manueltria (21. Januar 2008)

Naja ne Schwarze FSA hätte um einiges mehr gekostet und da ich Schüler bin ging des einfach nicht. Die Gelben Label passen schon zum Rad aber nur wenn sich die Laufräder drehen. Ja die kann man runtermachen aber weiße kosten für 2 Laufräder fast 80 Euro und da bekomme ich schon ein halben Helm dafür.... die kleber machen ja nicht schneller)

Grußle Manuel


----------



## emizneo (21. Januar 2008)

Umbau für 2008 





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (26. Januar 2008)

*Hier mein neues DEAR RZ-1     6,7Kg so wie es aufgebaut ist.*






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Racer09 (27. Januar 2008)

Klein-Bike-Fan schrieb:


> *Hier mein neues DEAR RZ-1     6,7Kg so wie es aufgebaut ist.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frag mich ein wenig, wo du das Gewicht im Vergleich zu meinem versteckt hast (außer an den fehlenden Pedalen)? Mit den Carbonfelgen usw, sollte doch mehr gehen. Von der Optik her ist es aufjedenfall ok, obwohl ich absoluter Campagegner bin. Und noch was anderes, Stütze geht garnicht, viel zu schwer für den Preis. Und noch ein weiterer Kritikpunkt, die KMC-Kette ist nur leicht, aber nicht alltagstauglich (haltbar).


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (27. Januar 2008)

Hi,

vom Gewicht her würde noch mehr gehen. Da der RH nicht der leichteste ist mit 1100 Gramm + Gabel 460 Gramm aber einfach extrem Steiff ist und super aussehen tut, muß mann  einfach abstriche machen. Ansonsten KMC ist top, hatte noch nie Probleme  , naja Syntace trifft einfach mein Geschmack   

Grüße
Tommy



Racer09 schrieb:


> Frag mich ein wenig, wo du das Gewicht im Vergleich zu meinem versteckt hast (außer an den fehlenden Pedalen)? Mit den Carbonfelgen usw, sollte doch mehr gehen. Von der Optik her ist es aufjedenfall ok, obwohl ich absoluter Campagegner bin. Und noch was anderes, Stütze geht garnicht, viel zu schwer für den Preis. Und noch ein weiterer Kritikpunkt, die KMC-Kette ist nur leicht, aber nicht alltagstauglich (haltbar).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (27. Januar 2008)

Klein-Bike-Fan schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> vom Gewicht her würde noch mehr gehen. Da der RH nicht der leichteste ist mit 1100 Gramm + Gabel 460 Gramm aber einfach extrem Steiff ist und super aussehen tut, muß mann  einfach abstriche machen. Ansonsten KMC ist top, hatte noch nie Probleme  , naja Syntace trifft einfach mein Geschmack
> 
> ...



Nun, hast du wohl mein Posting nicht wirklich geblickt, mein Rahmen ist auch recht schwer und steif, hab Alufelgen + Pedale im Gegensatz zu dir, mit deinen doch recht leichten Laufrädern, würde ich gern mal wissen, wo deine Gewichtsvorteile herkommen sollen?
Zum Vergleich, 6,9kg....

http://www.fotos.light-bikes.de/main.php?g2_itemId=9367


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (27. Januar 2008)

Achso,

nun ja , der Zipp 404 Schlauchreifen Satz ist da schon leichter als dein DT Swiss. Zudem Extralite Sattelklemme , Tune Edelzwinger , leichte Umwerferschelle mit 15Gr. Und zudem ist die Record leichter als Sram Force, und die FSA ja um einige Gramm schwerfer als die Record, achja , Syntace Racelite Carbon nicht vergessen und die Nokkon + Alu und Titan Schrauben !




Racer09 schrieb:


> Nun, hast du wohl mein Posting nicht wirklich geblickt, mein Rahmen ist auch recht schwer und steif, hab Alufelgen + Pedale im Gegensatz zu dir, mit deinen doch recht leichten Laufrädern, würde ich gern mal wissen, wo deine Gewichtsvorteile herkommen sollen?
> Zum Vergleich, 6,9kg....
> 
> http://www.fotos.light-bikes.de/main.php?g2_itemId=9367


----------



## daniel77 (28. Januar 2008)

Hier mein neuer Renner:





Corratec RaceTech mit 10fach Shimao 105er und FSA Gossamer Kompakt-Kurbel

Ist zwar nicht so edel wie die übrigen Bikes hier, reicht aber für meine Zwecke.


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (28. Januar 2008)

Schönes Rennrad, gefällt mir gut  10 Punkte   



daniel77 schrieb:


> Hier mein neuer Renner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (28. Januar 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hier mein neuer Renner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich denk ma viel Räder hier laufen über die Bank  aber deins hat doch ne stabile und haltbare Ausstattung.....vorallem ne geile Farbe, ich mag so kräftige Blautöne.
Viel Spass beim fahren damit....Note 1+++++++++++
Gruß Stolli


----------



## captain hook (28. Januar 2008)

Klein-Bike-Fan schrieb:


> Achso,
> 
> nun ja , der Zipp 404 Schlauchreifen Satz ist da schon leichter als dein DT Swiss. Zudem Extralite Sattelklemme , Tune Edelzwinger , leichte Umwerferschelle mit 15Gr. Und zudem ist die Record leichter als Sram Force, und die FSA ja um einige Gramm schwerfer als die Record, achja , Syntace Racelite Carbon nicht vergessen und die Nokkon + Alu und Titan Schrauben !



du hast ein ganz tolles fahrrad, was wiegt es mit pedalen? 
(besser?) 
(vielleicht klärt das auch, die gewichtsdifferenz...)


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (28. Januar 2008)

Wo bitte siehst Du den halbe Fahrräder? Ich sehe ein Rennrad ohne Pedale, und zu Info, es kommen Speedplay Stainless Pedalen dran. Übrigens heißt der thread hier " Zeigt her eure Rennräder " und nicht warum bemängel ich andere Leute deren Räder   

Danke 
Tommy



captain hook schrieb:


> hattest du jetzt beim wiegen pedale drann oder nicht? bzw. was für pedalgewichte wären für ein vollständiges fahrrad zu addieren? (seit wann wiegt man übrigens halbe fahrräder?)


----------



## captain hook (28. Januar 2008)

s.o.


----------



## evilrogi (31. Januar 2008)

So, hier mein neues Canyon in seiner vorerst definitiven Form. Es mussten einfach Campagnolo-Laufräder dran, punkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Someone84 (31. Januar 2008)

Zwar nicht meins sondern nur ausgeliehen von ner guten Freundin:





das Bild is von heute Mittag im Glottertal. Und ich muss sagen so ein klassischer gemuffter Stahlrahmen is schon schee..


----------



## tillo7 (31. Januar 2008)

Mein RR-Projekt 2007


----------



## Reese23 (31. Januar 2008)

Tach zusammen,

hier meins.





Im übrigen steht es seit heute Abend bei eBay zum verkauf. Sollte jemand interesse haben, bitte melden.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220197687964&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DSelling

Grüße,
Reese


----------



## rene81 (1. Februar 2008)

Hier mal mein RR


----------



## Musicman (1. Februar 2008)

Hui, feinstes Carbongeröhr


----------



## Der P (1. Februar 2008)

Das Canyon und das Prinzipia gefallen mir richtig gut. Bei dem Basso stört halt der Sattel a bissl  

Zu dem Spezi, das ist bestimmt ein klasse Rad, aber Kurbel und Laufräder gefallen mir rein optisch überhaupt nicht....sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Someone84 (1. Februar 2008)

Jo, das Principia wär mein Favorit, da mir der Rahmen einfach gefällt und auch die Parts dazu passen.

Aber nix gegen den Sattel!  





ich geb ja zu er sieht ned so bolle aus und auch ned wirklich bequem aber früher fuhr man halt sowas...


----------



## Northern lite (1. Februar 2008)

Das Spezialized geht ja gaaaaarrrr nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

die Farbkombination goldene Streifen im Rahmen und dann das rot inden Laufrädern (die ich ohnehin grottig finde) paßt nicht.

Das weiße Lenkerband paßt nicht, da nirgens sonst weiß am Rad ist (zB Sattel wäre OK.

Was ist das für ne Kurbel? Das große Kettenblatt sieht merkwürdig aus (selbst wenn man die Farne ausser acht läßt.

Und fürs Foto hätte ich die Reisetasche unterm Sattel entfernt.

Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen.... ist NUR MEINE Meinung.

Gruß Northern lite


----------



## Nihil Baxter (1. Februar 2008)

Hier mal ein eher klassischer Renner: Specialized Allez Pro von 1994. Das Rad gehört meinem Bruder.


----------



## Musicman (1. Februar 2008)

tillo7 schrieb:


> Mein RR-Projekt 2007
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/3/4/0/_/large/PrincipiamitKsyrium.jpg




Tauschen?


----------



## jasper (1. Februar 2008)

tillo7 schrieb:


> Mein RR-Projekt 2007


du solltest schon mal drüber nachdenken die kette zu kürzen...

edit: ach so, ja, nicht verschalten wär natürlich auch ne alternative


----------



## jasper (1. Februar 2008)

so, nun endlich auch mal mein stadtrenner.
gekauft habe ich das ding im herbst 2007 für 150.- . dabei ist zu bemerken, dass das gerät neu und quasi ungefahren war. siehe felgenflanken und kettenblätter (und die stellen den zustand NACH der probefahrt dar!). ich empfinde das als schnäppchen. es muss eine art ausstellungsstück gewesen und dann irgendwo im lager vergessen worden sein.
ich habe es inzwischen von jeglichem flugrost befreit, die sattelstütze durch eine längere ausgetauscht und als reifen die rubino pro in gelb montiert, sind super reifen und passen farblich auch einwandfrei. ach ja, den vetta sl habe ich natürlich auch aus meiner privaten, zu meinem popo passenden sättel sammlung montiert  .
umwerfer und mittleres kettenblatt sind nun auch demontiert, das ist in berlin für ein straßenrad nur unnötiger ballast. sechs gänge reichen mehr als dicke.


























eine frage habe ich noch: die bremsen sind mehr als lasch. für meinen fahrstil in der city ist das schon fast fahrlässig. ein forumsmitglied hat mir empfohlen, ultegra-bremsen mit kool-stop belägen zu montieren. dem würde ich auch gerne nachkommen. nur welche bremsen brauche ich genau? so, wie ich das sehe, habe ich an dem gerät ein kurzes bremsenmaß. sind da die br-6600 passend? brauche ich neue bremshebel? ich habe da etwas von slr gelesen. würden normale hebel für tria-lenker reichen? ich will ja nicht auf sti umsteigen sondern nur nötigenfalls auf slr-hebel wechseln. ach ja, felgen sind zur zeit araya 700c, wenn das relevant ist  ich denke, das sind alufelgen.
zu edel sollte das ganze auch nicht werden, das ding ist für mich ne stadtschlampe und soll auch mal angeschlossen werden können, ohne, dass die einzelteile demontiert werden. sollte ich da lieber zu was von tektro greifen? und falls ja, zu was?
many thx in advance!


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (2. Februar 2008)

Wie heißt es so schön    Vorne groß und hinten klein, soll das Schaltwerk gerdade sein   



jasper schrieb:


> du solltest schon mal drüber nachdenken die kette zu kürzen...
> 
> edit: ach so, ja, nicht verschalten wär natürlich auch ne alternative


----------



## bofh (2. Februar 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> die bremsen sind mehr als lasch.


Ich würde zuallererst andere Bremsgummis ausprobieren.
Dein Bremsproblem resultiert weniger aus den Bremsen als vielmehr aus den eloxierten Felgen: auf denen bremst es sich bei Trockenheit so lala und bei Nässe so gut wie gar nicht mehr. Ja, ich weiß wovon ich rede.

E.


----------



## jasper (2. Februar 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Ich würde zuallererst andere Bremsgummis ausprobieren.
> Dein Bremsproblem resultiert weniger aus den Bremsen als vielmehr aus den eloxierten Felgen: auf denen bremst es sich bei Trockenheit so lala und bei Nässe so gut wie gar nicht mehr. Ja, ich weiß wovon ich rede.
> 
> E.



hey, die flanken sind inzwischen blank. die gummis um ca. die hälfte runtergerubbelt. ich werde deinen tip aber auf jeden fall beherzigen


----------



## Racer09 (2. Februar 2008)

rene81 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein RR



Find das Rad ansich extrem geil, auch der LRS sieht sehr interesant aus (und Specialized baut in der Regel keine Sch...), nur die goldenen Streifen usw. am Rahmen und Gabel gehen garnicht, bei Gold am Rad krieg ich das :kotz: , rot im Gegensatz wäre perfekt gewesen, Ps. die Kurbel sieht sehr geil aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Someone84 (2. Februar 2008)

@ jasper: in dem Zustand is das Rad auf jeden Fall ein schnäppchen.
Wie fahren sich denn die ovalen Biopace-Blätter so? merkt man da einen Unterschied zu normalen?

p.s.: das silberne specialized hat auch was...


----------



## jasper (2. Februar 2008)

@someone84: ich kann nicht wirklich sagen, ob man einen unterschied merkt. ich fahre auf der straße eine deutlich höhere kadenz als im gelände und der unterschied soll wohl grade bei niedriger frequenz deutlich sein.


----------



## stoked (2. Februar 2008)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:


> Hier mal ein eher klassischer Renner: Specialized Allez Pro von 1994. Das Rad gehört meinem Bruder.



Gefällt mir persönlich sehr sehr gut! Bin nur am Überlegen, ob eine schwarze Stütze wär... oder vielleicht Gabel und Vorbau in silber? Auf jeden Fall passen die Fulcrums echt super zum Rad!


----------



## olemax (3. Februar 2008)

Das ist meins:


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (3. Februar 2008)

olemax schrieb:


> Das ist meins:



Na also meiner Meinung nach passt da alles zusammen , sehr stimmiges Rädchen, könnt mir auch zusagen....


----------



## Jaypeare (3. Februar 2008)

Das ist meins. Klasse Rahmen mit absolut nicht standesgemäßer Bestückung, aber ich mag es. Fristet im Moment allerdings ein Schattendasein auf der Rolle...


----------



## kogafreund (4. Februar 2008)

Der Sattel ist schief montiert, und mach mal die Ventilkappen wech. 
Und evtl. andere Reifen. 
Dann könnte das was werden.


----------



## Jaypeare (4. Februar 2008)

Die Reifen sind neu, die bleiben , Sind bewusst in Kontrastfarbe gewählt, um das grau in schwarz aufzubrechen.

Wieso Ventilkappen weg?


----------



## bofh (4. Februar 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Wieso Ventilkappen weg?


Warum willst Du weiter unnützes Gewicht durch die Gegend fahren?

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (4. Februar 2008)

Hmmm stimmt, da könnte ich ja grob geschätzt gewaltige 4 Gramm sparen, und das sogar an rotierender Masse. Da bin ich bestimmt gleich doppelt so schnell


----------



## stoked (4. Februar 2008)

Ventilkappen sind einfach tabu am Renner. Nimm's hin und weg mit dem Zeug! 
Warum fährst du eigentlich 3-fach?


----------



## Jaypeare (4. Februar 2008)

Bin halt bekennender Dreiradfahrer...

Im Ernst, das Rad hab ich gebraucht recht günstig bekommen, und da war halt 3-fach dran. War mir als RR-Anfänger auch ganz recht so, und weil ich gut damit klar komme, bleibt es erstmal dabei.


----------



## rocky-socks (4. Februar 2008)

mein serotta ti


----------



## rsa73 (4. Februar 2008)

Whohoo!! 
Was für ein scharfes Gerät...


----------



## jasper (5. Februar 2008)

bombe. gefällt mir bis jetzt am besten von den bikes hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (5. Februar 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Das ist meins. Klasse Rahmen mit absolut nicht standesgemäßer Bestückung, aber ich mag es. Fristet im Moment allerdings ein Schattendasein auf der Rolle...



Lass dich bloß net ärgern, das Rad ist schon gut so wie es ist  und den Schwachsinn mit Ventilkappen weg ...so ein Blödsinn. Bin froh das es die dinger gibt, da mokkern die Dinger wenigstens net zu und gehen problemlos auf. 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Jaypeare (5. Februar 2008)

rocky-socks schrieb:


> mein serotta ti



*sabber*

Irgendwann, wenn ich mal im Lotto gewinne...


----------



## goegolo (5. Februar 2008)

Damals zwecks Alltagstauglichkeit ohne Klickies:


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (5. Februar 2008)

@goegolo

Hmmmm, interessanter Vorbau......


----------



## goegolo (5. Februar 2008)

Ein Modolo Pilot auf einem Ahead-Adapter, der Originale war zu kurz. Geht gut und dämpft sogar ein wenig.


----------



## bofh (5. Februar 2008)

Schraub Dir bloß einen klassischen Vorbau dran. Die Adapterlösung ist schwerer und technisch schlechter als ein Schaftvorbau.

E.


----------



## Aison (7. Februar 2008)

Spacer sind noch nicht richtig eingestellt und Pedale auch nur provisorisch, damit ich mit den Bikewinterschuhen reinkomme.


----------



## Der P (8. Februar 2008)

sehr schick.


----------



## darkdog (16. Februar 2008)

Hi

Möchte euch mal mein neuer Rahmen vorstellen


----------



## darkdog (16. Februar 2008)

so nun noch ein Bild



Rahmen mit Kurbel Sattelstütze Steuersatz 2280 gr bei Rh 52 Sloping


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lion82 (27. Februar 2008)

Hier mal mein Orbea mit 2006er Veloce (noch alle Gänge mehrfach durchschaltbar) in Rahmenhöhe 57.

Pfeilschnell und mit wertigen Komponenten ausgestattet! 

*Steht übrigens preisgünstig zum Verkauf, einfach bei mir melden, dann gibt´s genau Infos! *


----------



## DMass (27. Februar 2008)

Sattel und Sattelstütze müssen noch getauscht werden, dann ist der Alltagsrenner fertig!


----------



## GT-Man (6. März 2008)

Hier meine beiden GT-Rennräder: Ein Edge im Aufbau und ein Vengeance (mit Reserve-Rahmen  ):







Ach ja, und mein Kestrel als eines der wenigen "Nicht-GTs" von mir:


----------



## hefra (13. März 2008)

Mein Rennrad, 
hauptsächlich zum Training da, eventuell mal das ein oder andere Rennen...


----------



## Northern lite (13. März 2008)

ein weißer Sattel und zwei gleiche Flaschenhalter würden das Gesamtbild abrunden.

Desweiteren würde ich den goldenen Nokonstrang am Schaltwerk gegen was schwarzes austauschen (gold paßt da nicht wirklich!!)


----------



## FeierFox (13. März 2008)

Wo wir gerade bei norddeutscher Ware sind:


----------



## hefra (14. März 2008)

Die Nokons waren die einzigen Schalthüllen die ich grade hatte, ich finde sie optisch auch nicht so schön! Aber ich wollte fahren und seit dem ist der goldene Schaltungbogen dran. Eventuell tausche ich ihn gegen blau, schwarze hab ich nicht...
Der billige Plastikhalter kommt auch weg sobald ich einen gescheiten fürs MTB hab.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (15. März 2008)

ich liebe es  






mfg
frank


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (15. März 2008)

mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> ich liebe es
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, schwarze Kurbel und nen flachen Vorbau....dann really perfect..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-rr-radler (15. März 2008)

mal an meinen rücken gedacht??? 

also den vorbau habe nachträglich gekauft, der original war mir doch zu herbe.
mit der kurbel ist das so eine sache, muss ich der kassenwärterin noch beibringen, dass da eine fsa dran muss, obwohl die andere noch ok ist  

mfg
frank


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (15. März 2008)

mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> mal an meinen rücken gedacht???
> 
> also den vorbau habe nachträglich gekauft, der original war mir doch zu herbe.
> mit der kurbel ist das so eine sache, muss ich der kassenwärterin noch beibringen, dass da eine fsa dran muss, obwohl die andere noch ok ist
> ...



Wußte ja net das du kreuzlahm bist...  (Ironie)
Hi, hi, hi, schon sch.... wenn man nicht über eigenes Geld verfügt(FSA).. 
Na aber das mit dem Rücken kann ich schon verstehen, trifft zwar auf mich net zu, aber wenn es dir angenehmer ist.


----------



## versus (15. März 2008)

wo ich gerade mal richtige fotos gemacht habe hier mal mein GT zr 2000 von ´99:


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (15. März 2008)

sehr schönes rad. die rahmenform entspricht ja dem zaskar. da brauchst es keinen namen auf dem rahmen, da erkennt man sofort von wem es ist  

mfg
frank


----------



## Altitude (16. März 2008)

hier mal mein neues "Spielzeug" - 08er MARIN StelvioCarbon mit Ultegra SL, FSA K-Force Kurblen, FSA-Carbon Vorbau und Stütze


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. März 2008)

@Altitude

Geiles Bike.....dafür würd ich manche Frau stehen lassen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-rr-radler (16. März 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> @Altitude
> 
> Geiles Bike.....dafür würd ich manche Frau stehen lassen....




ich würde das rad (wirklich tolles teil) fahren und danach die frau .....  

mfg
frank


----------



## Yaz (17. März 2008)

bisher hab ich mit dem kleinen nur trainiert


----------



## kogafreund (23. März 2008)

Mein altes koga fullpro (neu aufgebaut mit modernen Dura Ace-Teilen).
Man beachte die 10-fach Campa-Ergopower, die perfekt 9-fach Shimano schalten, wenn man den Schaltzug umklemmt.  
Die Schaltzuganschläge am Unterrohr habe ich selber gebastelt.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (23. März 2008)

kogafreund schrieb:


> Mein altes koga fullpro (neu aufgebaut mit modernen Dura Ace-Teilen).
> Man beachte die 10-fach Campa-Ergopower, die perfekt 9-fach Shimano schalten, wenn man den Schaltzug umklemmt.
> Die Schaltzuganschläge am Unterrohr habe ich selber gebastelt.



Alles im allen schön aufgebaut, aber für mich käm kein Komponentenmix in Frage......Campa mit Shimano.....puuuuääääähhhh.
Bin in der glücklichen Lage von beidem ein Komplettrad zu besitzen.
Bianchi Celeste/Campa Super Record....Ridley Brontes/DuraAce komplett.
Hast aber Einfallsreichtum bewiesen, kompliment....und wenn´s dann noch funzt um so besser.
Gruß
Lance_Fan


----------



## kogafreund (23. März 2008)

Du hast vollkommen Recht !
Eigentlich ist ein Komponentenmix verboten.
Die Shimano-STI-Griffe gefallen mir allerdings optisch und 
"haptisch" überhaupt nicht. Deshalb mußten die Ergos dran. Sieht aber auch gut aus. Und fährt klasse !

kogafreund


----------



## olli (27. März 2008)

Lemond "Zürich" - das habe ich vor 3 Wochen bei meinem Radhändler als Rahmenset deutlich preisreduziert entdeckt, es ist mit ebenfalls sehr günstig erworbenen 9-fach Dura Ace-Teilen aufgebaut. 
Der Vorbau soll noch silbern werden, allerdings ist der Lenker 31,8 und ich muss noch überlegen, ob ich einen günstigen Pro bzw. Procraft nehme oder in einen teuren Elite X2 investiere. Die Stütze soll auch noch weichen, entweder komfortables Carbon oder eine silberne Shimano Ultegra oder XTR/Dura Ace.


----------



## Kruko (31. März 2008)

Mein Neuer


----------



## darkdog (31. März 2008)




----------



## karstb (1. April 2008)

Kann man Ober-, Unter-, Sattelrohr und Sitzstreben auch einzeln kaufen, oder wieso steht da überall Specialized drauf?


----------



## reisenistgesund (1. April 2008)

karstb schrieb:


> Kann man Ober-, Unter-, Sattelrohr und Sitzstreben auch einzeln kaufen, oder wieso steht da überall Specialized drauf?



nee - nur oberrohr zusammen mit steuerrohr und gabel - das trio wird durch die rote welle zusammengehalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (1. April 2008)

seit wann??????????????????


----------



## Racer09 (1. April 2008)

darkdog schrieb:


>



Super geil, mein Traumrahmen. Einzigst das Campazeug, die Reifen auf den Zipp`s und die gelben Zippaufkleber gefallen mir garnicht. Aber Rahmen, Gabel u. Kurbel


----------



## bofh (1. April 2008)

Ich finde das Specialized wegen der viel zu aufdringlichen Schriftzüge häßlich.
Die G3-Einspeichung bei Campa ist auch noch mal ein Thema für sich.

E.


----------



## dominique (4. April 2008)




----------



## stoked (4. April 2008)

Sehr schön anzusehen! Die R-Sys sind der Wahnsinn...
Wo entstanden die Bilder, Gardasee?


----------



## dominique (4. April 2008)

Ascona im Ticino am Lago Maggiore


----------



## Busta Reims (5. April 2008)

Neue Kurbel und neue Laufräder.......


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (5. April 2008)

Hier mal meins:







Jaaaaa, ich weiß, das Bild ist überbelichtet......


----------



## jasper (5. April 2008)

warum muss bei neueren rennrädern eigentlich jeder quadratzentimeter mit werbung (schrift) vollgepflastert sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (5. April 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> warum muss bei neueren rennrädern eigentlich jeder quadratzentimeter mit werbung (schrift) vollgepflastert sein?


Damit man weniger schwarz sieht.  

E.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. April 2008)

Hier mal mein Uralt Faggin Titanized von 1992
Lasst euch nciht täuschen, es ist kein titan sonder Stahl auf Titanoptik getrimmt. Titan rostet nich und meines ist leicht Renovierungsbedürftig. 






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bofh (5. April 2008)

Hübsch. Mal ein schönes klassisches Rad.

E.


----------



## Danny H. (6. April 2008)




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (6. April 2008)

@Danny H.

Hmmmmm, lecker, lecker, lecker......
sieht hübsch aus, wenn sichs dann auch so fährt...
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## NEO 1980 (6. April 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]

gerade noch rechtzeitig zum Trainingslager eingetroffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NEO 1980 (6. April 2008)




----------



## WildesRot (7. April 2008)

Hallo Spessarträuber, warum kein weisses Lenkerband wie beim Colnago hier oben?
Auf dieser Seite sind mal wieder sehr schöne Räder. Zwar fast alle schwarz, aber mit schönem Schwung im Carbon.

Grüße


----------



## 950supermoto (7. April 2008)

NEO 1980 schrieb:


>



Wars schön bei Ernesto? ;-)

Happy trails


----------



## Danny H. (7. April 2008)

> Hallo Spessarträuber, warum kein weisses Lenkerband wie beim Colnago hier oben?



Wollte ich, war aber bei der Montage des Rahmens gerade nicht am Lager bei rose. Deshalb das schwarze Lenkerband. Bei der Lieferung war aber das weiße mit im Karton. Jetzt bin ich am zweifeln, ob ich's so lassen soll, oder umrüsten auf weiß. Sieht halt nicht lange schön weiß aus. Ausserdem finde ich sehen die STI's schöner aus am schwarzen Lenkerband, da sie nicht so groß wirken.


----------



## rboncube (7. April 2008)

Danny H. schrieb:


> Wollte ich, war aber bei der Montage des Rahmens gerade nicht am Lager bei rose. Deshalb das schwarze Lenkerband. Bei der Lieferung war aber das weiße mit im Karton. Jetzt bin ich am zweifeln, ob ich's so lassen soll, oder umrüsten auf weiß. Sieht halt nicht lange schön weiß aus. Ausserdem finde ich sehen die STI's schöner aus am schwarzen Lenkerband, da sie nicht so groß wirken.




Mach halt Campa ran. Ist eh besser.
   

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Danny H. (7. April 2008)

> Mach halt Campa ran. Ist eh besser.



Nö!


----------



## Northern lite (7. April 2008)

ich kann das weiße Lenkerband von Fizik empfehlen....

das bleibt ewig weiß (eigene Erfahrung)


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. April 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> warum muss bei neueren rennrädern eigentlich jeder quadratzentimeter mit werbung (schrift) vollgepflastert sein?



Kann mich auch oft des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, ein Rad würde mich anbrüllen.

Das Faggin ist eine wohltuende Augenweide.


----------



## NEO 1980 (7. April 2008)

950supermoto schrieb:


> Wars schön bei Ernesto? ;-)
> 
> Happy trails



Ah da kennt sich jemand in der Toskana aus  
Wetter war leider schlecht, 800 km waren es trotzdem


----------



## Busta Reims (7. April 2008)

Das Red Bull und das Colnago sind richtig klasse. Lecker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metulsky (11. April 2008)

Hallo,

hier mal mein "klassiker"





viele gruesse

sven


----------



## bofh (11. April 2008)

metulsky schrieb:


> hier mal mein "klassiker"
> http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/64464


Nett. Nur drei Sachen gehen an dem Rad gar nicht:
1. Die Bremszüge, die direkt neben den Bremsgriffen aus dem Lenkerband kommen,
2. die zu tief sitzenden Bremsgriffe
3. die grobschlächtigen MTB-Pedale...

E.


----------



## metulsky (11. April 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Nett. Nur drei Sachen gehen an dem Rad gar nicht:
> 1. Die Bremszüge, die direkt neben den Bremsgriffen aus dem Lenkerband kommen,
> 2. die zu tief sitzenden Bremsgriffe
> 3. die grobschlächtigen MTB-Pedale...
> ...



zu 1: wird noch geändert - duraace griffe liegen bereit und werden bald getauscht

zu 2 : mit punkt 1 wird auch das erledigt

zu 3 : ich fahre das rad und habe nur ein satz schuhe - deswegen die mtb pedale. andere liegen bereit, aber wie gesagt : das rad wird bewegt 

sven


----------



## bofh (11. April 2008)

metulsky schrieb:


> zu 3 : ich fahre das rad und habe nur ein satz schuhe - deswegen die mtb pedale. andere liegen bereit, aber wie gesagt : das rad wird bewegt


Geht trotzdem nicht.  

Einige Schuhhersteller bieten dasselbe Modell einmal mit Straßen- und einmal mit Geländesohle an, zB. bei Sidi ist der Bullet2 vom Oberbau identisch mit dem Zeta...

E.


----------



## moritzpf (11. April 2008)

hi !!

jetzt musss ich auch mal mein rr hier reinstellen.

hoffe es gefällt euch soweit.  


lg 

moritz


----------



## bofh (11. April 2008)

moritzpf schrieb:


> jetzt musss ich auch mal mein rr hier reinstellen.


Der Rahmen mitsamt der Kurbel, Vorbau und Lenker sind ein ganz guter Anfang.
Die roten Applikationen am Sattel passen leider überhaupt nicht - da besser einen schwarz-blauen Sattel (im Rahmenfabton!) nehmen. Die silbernen Komponenten (Kettenblätter, STIs) fänden ihre passende Ergänzung in einem fast klassisch eingespeichtem Laufradsatz mit silbernen Speichen.

E.


----------



## moritzpf (12. April 2008)

Hi !!

erstmal danke für deine antwort.
naja, ich finde den sattel ja nicht so schlimm am rad und der flaschenhalter hat ja auch etwas rot mitdabei  

es gibt den toupe team leider nur in rot/schwarz oder eben in weiß/blau aber das blaub passt noch schlechter finde ich. 

wegen den laufrädern da kommen noch andere rauf. die sind mir etwas zu schwär. werde mal sehen was ich so finde.

bis dann

lg

moritz


----------



## Someone84 (12. April 2008)

Hab ichvon nem guten Freund abgekauft 
und bin nach der ersten Ausfahrt heute echt zufrieden  
einziges Manko ist, dass ich in engen Kurven mit meinen Schuhen das Vorderrad streife aber sonst...


----------



## bofh (12. April 2008)

Positiv: Es ist nicht ganz schwarz.
Sehr positiv: Time-Pedale. Weniger positiv: Es sind MTB-Pedale. 
Schön, auch mal wieder äußerst alltagstaugliche klassische Laufräder zu sehen - nur stört mich, daß der Schnellspanner im Vorderrad verkehrtherum montiert ist.
Die montierten alten 105er STIs finde ich im Übrigen um zwei Klassen weniger häßlich als die aktuellen Monstren.

Das Problem mit der Überlappung der Fußspitzen mit dem Vorderrad läßt sich relativ einfach lösen: kurvenäußeren Fuß nach unten und für die Zeit des größten Lenkeinschlags durchrollen.

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (16. April 2008)

Hier meins.
Wilier Lavaredo Carbon 07
Komplett Centaur 07
Easton Circuit
FSA OS 115 Vorbau, Zeus Zeta Carbon Lenker, Selcof Carbon Monocoque Stütze, Specialized Toupé Team Sattel


----------



## kingtom (23. April 2008)

hier tummle ich mich ja eigentlich nicht sehr oft. 

aber mein rad zeig ich euch trotzdem mal: 





mehr bilder davon gibt es hier

also feuer frei...


----------



## dreale (23. April 2008)

Da gibts nix zu feuern! Einfach nur sehr schön!

Gruss aus basel
dreale


----------



## #easy# (23. April 2008)

@ kingtom

also das beste was ich seit laaaaaaagem hier gesehen habe    klasse


----------



## BiNkZ (23. April 2008)

Sehr geiles Rad! Aber ich würd da noch bischen Farbe reinbringen...


----------



## bofh (23. April 2008)

BiNkZ schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Rad! Aber ich würd da noch bischen Farbe reinbringen...


Wozu? Dann würde es sich ja von den zwei Millionen anderen schwarzen Fahrrädern hier im Thread unterscheiden.

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Someone84 (23. April 2008)

@kingtom: Darf man Fragen was das Rad wiegt? (soo viel kanns ned ein)
Die Lightweight-LRS sind immer wieder schön anzuschaun


----------



## jasper (23. April 2008)

entschuldigt bitte das doofe foto



für ein richtiges shooting hatte ich bislan keine zeit


----------



## Racer09 (23. April 2008)

So, mein Traingsrad hat auch mal wieder ein kleines Uügrade erhalten, nur seht selbst... So wie abgebildet 6,7kg.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (23. April 2008)

@jasper

wie geil, mal wieder ein schönes Kestrel.......endlich mal wieder was etwas aus dem Rahmen fällt....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## versus (23. April 2008)

sehr schönes kestrel ! 
mich stören nur die silberne kurbel + steuersatz.


----------



## kingtom (24. April 2008)

Someone84 schrieb:


> @kingtom: Darf man Fragen was das Rad wiegt? (soo viel kanns ned ein)
> Die Lightweight-LRS sind immer wieder schön anzuschaun



5.7kg wiegt es nun. 

an dieses rad passen die lw wirklich sehr gut, finde ich. ist ja nicht bei jedem rad der fall.   und fahren tun sich die dinger sowieso genial.


----------



## rboncube (24. April 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> So, mein Traingsrad hat auch mal wieder ein kleines Uügrade erhalten, nur seht selbst... So wie abgebildet 6,7kg.




Um ehrlich zu sein, hat mir die Sram-Kurbel besser gefallen.
Dafür schauen die Ultremos um klassen besser aus als die grauen Reifen.

Insgesamt ein klasse Rad  , darum fahre ich ja das gleiche 

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Racer09 (24. April 2008)

rboncube schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, hat mir die Sram-Kurbel besser gefallen.
> Dafür schauen die Ultremos um klassen besser aus als die grauen Reifen.
> 
> Insgesamt ein klasse Rad  , darum fahre ich ja das gleiche
> ...



Sorry, irgendwie hast du dich da vertan. Jetzt ist ne SRAM RED verbaut, vorher war ne FSA verbaut. Desweiteren hats noch ne RED Kassette + Kette, die Reifen und Lenker + Vorbau (kam mit der Form des Schmolkes nicht wirklich klar. Nun noch ein paar Bilder...


----------



## rboncube (24. April 2008)

Oh, sorry. Meinte schon die FSA.
Aber sonst echt geil. Wie bist du mit der Force zufrieden. Und der Speedneedle in dieser Farbe ist ne Wucht. Der würde mir auch noch rein passen, leider hat unsere Familienfinanzministerin ihr Veto erhoben 

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Racer09 (24. April 2008)

rboncube schrieb:


> Oh, sorry. Meinte schon die FSA.
> Aber sonst echt geil. Wie bist du mit der Force zufrieden. Und der Speedneedle in dieser Farbe ist ne Wucht. Der würde mir auch noch rein passen, leider hat unsere Familienfinanzministerin ihr Veto erhoben
> 
> Gruß Rene´



Bin total zufrieden mit der Force, fahr sie jetzt seit 2Jahren und das war einer der besten Käufe der letzten Jahre. Aber trotzdem liebäugel ich schon wieder damit, auf die RED umzusteigen , leichter..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (26. April 2008)

Mein GT im Lotto Mobistar Team design.

Mit altem Ultegra / 105er mix. Nicht wirklich superleicht, jedoch fuer meine Beduerfnisse echt geil. Ein Bike mit hohem Spassfaktor.





oliversen


----------



## versus (26. April 2008)

oliversen schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich superleicht, jedoch fuer meine Beduerfnisse echt geil. Ein Bike mit hohem Spassfaktor.



...und wirklich schön


----------



## jasper (26. April 2008)

so, heute ist ja schönstes fotowetter


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. April 2008)

So bleibt's jetzt:


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (28. April 2008)

@Geisterfahrer

Einfach klasse.....schlicht und ohne lästige Aufkleber und Babber.
Vorallem aber endlich mal wieder ne klassische Rahmengeometrie, nicht so abenteuerliche Dinger wie sie hier teilweise rumgeistern.... 
Einfach nur schön anzuschauen....  also mein nächstes wird auch so.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Der P (28. April 2008)

Ich hab Gestern auch mal nochmal ein Bildchen gemacht. Es kommt dann jetzt doch nochmal ein Umwerfer drauf, und ein Satz Crossreifen wird den Einsatzzweck wohl doch noch etwas erweitern  







Gruß
Pascal


----------



## MPK (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

hat jemand eine Idee von wann das Bike ist? Habe es vor ca. 3 Wochen erst erstanden. Ist ein Motobecane Equipe.


----------



## jasper (4. Mai 2008)

ende 80er, anfang 90er. wobei das schaltwerk neuer aussieht.


----------



## bofh (4. Mai 2008)

MPK schrieb:


> hat jemand eine Idee von wann das Bike ist? Habe es vor ca. 3 Wochen erst erstanden. Ist ein Motobecane Equipe.


Aufgrund der Exage-Gruppe mit Biopace und den Details am Rahmen schätze ich das Rad auf 1990/1991.

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MPK (4. Mai 2008)

Danke für die Info´s.


----------



## Graafzahl (15. Mai 2008)

Hier ist meins



Kette ist schon längst montiert


----------



## bofh (15. Mai 2008)

Graafzahl schrieb:


> Hier ist meins
> 
> 
> 
> Kette ist schon längst montiert


Und der Lenker nach oben gedreht?!

E.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (15. Mai 2008)

So hier mal wieder meins mit neuem Cockpit (Syntace F119 und Racelite 2 Carbon)


----------



## Graafzahl (15. Mai 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Und der Lenker nach oben gedreht?!
> 
> E.



Ich dachte das wäre so richtig.
Bei mir sitzt der Vorbau fest.
Krieg ich irgendwie nicht locker.


----------



## bofh (15. Mai 2008)

Graafzahl schrieb:


> Ich dachte das wäre so richtig.
> Bei mir sitzt der Vorbau fest.
> Krieg ich irgendwie nicht locker.


Ich meine nicht, daß Du den Lenker mittels des Vorbaus höher stellen sollst, sondern den Lenker an sich im Vorbauauge drehen. Dazu mußt Du nur die Schraube lösen, die am Vorbau von unten zu erreichen ist.

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graafzahl (16. Mai 2008)

Hab ich getan.
Nur ich würde gerne den Vorbau etwas höher stellen aber das geht nicht so einfach..


----------



## bofh (16. Mai 2008)

Graafzahl schrieb:


> Hab ich getan.
> Nur ich würde gerne den Vorbau etwas höher stellen aber das geht nicht so einfach..


Doch.

Vorbauklemmschraube lösen und ein nur ein paar Umdrehungen herausschrauben.
Dann den Innensechskantschlüssel stecken lassen und mit einem angemessenen Schlag mit einem angemessenen Hammer den Klemmkonus im Gabelschaft lösen.
Falls der Vorbau dann immer noch fest klemmt - mit vorsichtiger Gewalt lösen.
Falls vorsichtige Gewalt nicht reicht, reichlich WD40 dort rund um den Vorbauschaft aufsprühen, wo er im Steuersatz verschwindet und ebenso von unten in den Gabelschaft. Das Ganze einen Tag einwirken lassen.

E.


----------



## Onkel Matt (20. Mai 2008)

hier mal meine kiste
Principia Evolution


----------



## eLw00d (20. Mai 2008)

Das Prcipia ist schööön. 

@ Jasper: Wow, echt abgefahren. So ohne sattelrohr kannte ich noch garnicht.

Hier mal mein Custom Bike:


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (20. Mai 2008)

@eLw00d

Ne gaaaaannnnz geile Farbe......endlich mal wieder ein Farbklecks der positiv auffällt....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Jako (20. Mai 2008)

@ onkel matt: super schönes principia  und wenn du die aufkleber von den "jedermann" ksyrium abmachst ist es perfekt - traue dich! es lohnt sich wirklich, ich habe es auch gemacht. gruß jako


----------



## conanfighter (29. Mai 2008)

mein altes Softride, hat schon was aufm buckel is aber noch nen hinkucker^^






und mein aller erstes SR^^ hab ich auch noch gefunden im Album xD (der Franzose is das schlecht wetter rad, wurde mir leider geklaut!)


----------



## Boondog (5. Juni 2008)

Hier mein Argon mit neuer Gabel






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mtbpeter (6. Juni 2008)

einer meiner Renner


----------



## bofh (6. Juni 2008)

Ein schwarzes Plastikfahrrad. Toll.
Aber die Bremsen sind geil.

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (7. Juni 2008)

Gefällt 

Jetzt weiss ich wenigstens wie mein TCR mit den Ksyrium aussehen würde


----------



## JensXTR (17. Juni 2008)

So nun ist mein Scapin fertig!!!


----------



## ReneM (17. Juni 2008)




----------



## rboncube (17. Juni 2008)

Scapin ist geil.
stell doch mal bessere Fotos rein.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## JensXTR (17. Juni 2008)

rboncube schrieb:


> Scapin ist geil.
> stell doch mal bessere Fotos rein.
> 
> Gruß Rene´



Mach ich gern!! Danke!!!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Juni 2008)

@ReneM: Sehr schön! Genau mein Geschmack, sogar bis ins Detail. Damit machst Du auch in einigen Jahren noch eine gute Figur, wenn verbogene Plastikgabeln und -hinterbauten schon lange wieder aus der Mode sind.


----------



## versus (17. Juni 2008)

ReneM schrieb:


>



tollas teil 
ein paar grössere, bzw. detailfotos wären schön.

ist das eine klingel am vorbau ?


----------



## ReneM (17. Juni 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Genau mein Geschmack, sogar bis ins Detail. Damit machst Du auch in einigen Jahren noch eine gute Figur, wenn verbogene Plastikgabeln und -hinterbauten schon lange wieder aus der Mode sind.



Das dachte ich mir auch. Wird auch auf jeden Fall meins bleiben und hoffentlich viele km rollen.



versus schrieb:


> tollas teil
> ein paar grössere, bzw. detailfotos wären schön.
> ist das eine klingel am vorbau ?



Größeres Bild gibt es wenn du auf das Bild klickst! Detailbilder mach ich noch mal welche. Bin vor lauter fahren nur noch nicht dazu gekommen. Ach und ja es ist eine Klingel. Ist aber wieder ab, weil ich mit dem Knie immer angestoßen bin. Momentan nutze ich die Campa-Freilauf-Klingel.

Noch kurz was zum Aufbau:

Colnago Master Olympic (Baujahr unbekannt)
Stronglight Steuersatz
3ttt Lenker und Vorbau
Campa Aero Sattelstütze
SLR XP Sattel
Gruppe komplett Campa Daytona 10fach
Laufräder Chorus Naben, DT Speichen, CXP22 Felgen
Reifen Conti GP4000S
Syntace Lenkerband

Gewicht ganz knapp unter 10 kg! 

Gruß

René


----------



## Reyk (17. Juni 2008)

super Rad`l das Colnago
klassisch schön, 
ich würde dem Rad Reifen mit heller Kaskade aufziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReneM (17. Juni 2008)

Reyk schrieb:


> super Rad`l das Colnago
> klassisch schön,
> ich würde dem Rad Reifen mit heller Kaskade aufziehen.



Hallo,

danke!

Über Reifen im Retrolook hab ich auch nachgedacht. Wirklich Retro ist das Rad mit der 10fach Campagruppe und dem SLR aber eben nicht. Daher fand ich Reifen mit heller Flanke dann doch nicht so gut passend. Ich suche eher noch nach Felgen mit dunklen Bremsflanken. Also Open Pro Ceramic oder Campa Omega oder sowas. Das würde mir noch sehr gefallen. Also wenn da wer noch einen LRS hat, einfach mal anbieten. 

Gruß

René


----------



## KONI-DU (17. Juni 2008)

....ich bin nun auch ein Besitzer eines schmalspur Rad !


----------



## old_school (17. Juni 2008)




----------



## Debian (17. Juni 2008)

Mein Rennrad ...

*Rahmen*: Koga-Miyata Limited Edition Modell 2005
*Trettlager *und *Kurbel*: Campagnolo Record
*Schaltung* und *Bremsen*: Campagnolo Chorus
*Sattel*: Fizik Arione
*Lenker* und *Vorbau*: TTT
*Felgen*: Campagnolo Vento
*Padale*: Look
*Reifen* (aktuell): Schwalbe Ultremo





Ich bin auch nach über 3 Jahren sehr zufrieden damit. Als ambitionierter Feierabendradler lege ich Wert auf Stabilität und Komfort - beides besitzt mein Rad in hohem Maß.

Gruss, Debian


----------



## versus (17. Juni 2008)

KONI-DU schrieb:


>



headshock ?


----------



## KONI-DU (17. Juni 2008)

ja, 20mm mit lockout, funktioniert sogar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sir-florian (18. Juni 2008)

Tacho ist mittlerweile auf dem Vorbau, Stütze ist nur vorübergehend.


----------



## Musicman (18. Juni 2008)

Teileliste?


----------



## sir-florian (18. Juni 2008)

Die beiden roten Teile suche ich gerade, die sind im Momet Übergang. Stütze ist Syncros, Bremse ne 105er


----------



## Musicman (18. Juni 2008)

Danke


----------



## JensXTR (18. Juni 2008)

rboncube schrieb:


> Scapin ist geil.
> stell doch mal bessere Fotos rein.
> 
> Gruß Rene´



So nun besser Fotos!!!


----------



## sir-florian (18. Juni 2008)

edel, edel! Übergang Sattelstütze Sitzrohr ist ja richtig was für Genießer.
Echt schön (auch aufgebaut)!


----------



## Musicman (18. Juni 2008)

Sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## chriiss (18. Juni 2008)

Ich liebe Scapin wirklich, aber irgend etwas stört mich am Aufbau des Rades - weiß noch nicht genau was es ist  :
- kurzer Vorbau in Verbindung mit relativ großer Rahmenhöhe?
- kurzer Vorbau in Verbindung mit dem "langem" Sattel?
- Kettenblatt?
... oder einfach die Kombination aus all dem?

Eigentlich ist Scapin und gerade dieser Rahmen (auf den ich absolut neidisch bin) ein absolutes Highlight und über jeden Zweifel erhaben!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (18. Juni 2008)

@JensXTR

Kein Kommentar......   absolut endgeil das Rädle.
Hatte auch mal vor urlaaaaaanger Zeit ein Scapin, das sind Spitzenräder.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## JensXTR (18. Juni 2008)

chriiss schrieb:


> Ich liebe Scapin wirklich, aber irgend etwas stört mich am Aufbau des Rades - weiß noch nicht genau was es ist  :
> - kurzer Vorbau in Verbindung mit relativ großer Rahmenhöhe?
> - kurzer Vorbau in Verbindung mit dem "langem" Sattel?
> - Kettenblatt?
> ...



Danke erstmal für die vilen Komplimente.

Mit den Anmerkungen geb ich Dir vielleicht recht, aber die Sitzposition muss eben auch stimmen. 
Erster Versuch war mit SLR TT und 120mm, original Scapinvorbau, sah zwar etwas schöener aus aber war für mich nicht fahrbar!

Gruß
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (18. Juni 2008)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die vilen Komplimente.
> 
> Mit den Anmerkungen geb ich Dir vielleicht recht, aber die Sitzposition muss eben auch stimmen.
> Erster Versuch war mit SLR TT und 120mm, original Scapinvorbau, sah zwar etwas schöener aus aber war für mich nicht fahrbar!
> ...



Da hast du recht. Was hilft das geilste Bike wenn dir nach ner Stunde alles weh tut. Dir muss es passen und ausschauen tut´s allemal klasse.
Was noch ein I-Tüpferl wäre, wär ne Recordgruppe. Aber auch so top.


Irgendwann steht neben meiner Blechdose (Specialized Allez)und meinem Joghurtbecher (Kuota Kebel) ein kleiner, feiner Stahlrahmen "made in Italy"
    PS: darf nur meine Liebste noch nicht wissen, da muss ich erst noch Überzeugungsarbeit leisten. 

Grúß Rene´

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Musicman (18. Juni 2008)

Der Rahmen ist doch sicher richtig komfortabel, oder?


----------



## JensXTR (18. Juni 2008)

@rboncube
Das mit der Recordgruppe sehe ich eigentlich auch so aber die Red-Gruppe ist einfach schöner und die STI wesentlich ergonomischer.

@musicman
Der Rahmen ist nicht typisch für einen Stahlrahmen, dafür ist er zu steif durch die Carbonrohre. Hätte am Anfang gedachte das er weicher ist, bin aber froh das es so ist, fährt sich einfach genial!!! Das Teil geht echt gut vorwärts!!

Gruß


----------



## Musicman (18. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mir die Geometrien bei Scapin angeschaut, ist was für mich. Dann hab ich mir die Preise angeschaut, auaa!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (19. Juni 2008)

Nun es ist schon immer etwas teurer einen guten Geschmack zu besitzen.....


----------



## wildbiker (20. Juni 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Geometrien bei Scapin angeschaut, ist was für mich. Dann hab ich mir die Preise angeschaut, auaa!



Naja, geht noch teurer -> schiel zu BMC


----------



## pesal1 (22. Juni 2008)

Das ist mein Blauer Blitz !!!!


----------



## Musicman (22. Juni 2008)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Naja, geht noch teurer -> schiel zu BMC



Ne, lass ma


----------



## Northern lite (24. Juni 2008)

Dann will ich auch mal 

Mein erstes komplett selbst aufgebautes:





momentanes Gewicht: 8,3kg (komplett, so wie es dasteht)

geplante Änderungen:

- LRS Fulcrum Racing 3 (oder evtl Racing 1)
- Kurbel Fulcrum Torq R compact
- Bremsen Ultegra SL (wird wohlals nächstes kommen)
- leichtere Gabel

- und irgendwann Umrüstung auf 10fach, aber da hat Zeit

angepeiltes und und machbares Gewicht 7,5 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mich? (25. Juni 2008)

Hier mal meins...
Ist zwar schon ein bisschen älter, aber fährt sich immer noch gut. 







Lenkerband is bisschen schmutzig, ich weis.


----------



## Cobra69 (25. Juni 2008)

Habe zwar im Moment nur ein Handypic zur Hand. Aber hier mein Asphaltschätzchen: 



 

Sobald schönes Wetter ist und ich *keine* Lust zum Fahren haben sollte, folgen bessere & Detailbilder.


----------



## stubenhocker (26. Juni 2008)

Cobra69 schrieb:


> Sobald schönes Wetter ist und ich *keine* Lust zum Fahren haben sollte, folgen bessere & Detailbilder.


 
Wieviel Platz ist zwischen Reifen und Sitzrohr? Sieht ziemlich knapp aus.

OT: Stehn in Ludwigsfelde eigentlich noch W50 rum?


----------



## Cobra69 (26. Juni 2008)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Wieviel Platz ist zwischen Reifen und Sitzrohr? Sieht ziemlich knapp aus.



Ja, das passt gerade so. Ich mach demnächst mal nen Detailbild vom Hinterbau. Ohne nachgemessen zu haben würde ich jetzt mal schätzen, dass das in etwa 5 mm sind.



stubenhocker schrieb:


> OT: Stehn in Ludwigsfelde eigentlich noch W50 rum?



 erklär mal genauer, im Moment weiss ich nicht was Du meinst.


----------



## stubenhocker (26. Juni 2008)

Cobra69 schrieb:


> erklär mal genauer, im Moment weiss ich nicht was Du meinst.


 
Ich wollte mal sehen, wo Du die Bilder gemacht hast und da stand was mit Ludwigsfelde. Da wurden mal W50 gebaut und die standen dort noch einige Jahre auf Halde (nagelneue Fahrzeuge). Das interessierte mich ein bisschen, ist aber auch wurscht.


----------



## Cobra69 (26. Juni 2008)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal sehen, wo Du die Bilder gemacht hast und da stand was mit Ludwigsfelde. Da wurden mal W50 gebaut und die standen dort noch einige Jahre auf Halde (nagelneue Fahrzeuge). Das interessierte mich ein bisschen, ist aber auch wurscht.




<OT> Jetzt hab ich mal fix im Netz gesucht und weiss jetzt auch was "W50" sind.  
Das muss dann aber auf der anderen Seite von Ludwigsfelde, also im Industriegebiet sein. Ich fahre bei meinen RR Runde ja meist nördlich und je nach Länge der Runde auch ab und an westlich an Ludwigsfelde vorbei. Daher ist mir was in der Richtung noch nicht aufgefallen. 
Der Ort in dem die Bilder gemacht wurden liegt ja etwa 5 Km westlich von Ludwigsfelde. </OT>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carbon (26. Juni 2008)

Mich? schrieb:


> Hier mal meins...
> Ist zwar schon ein bisschen älter, aber fährt sich immer noch gut.
> 
> 
> ...



Der orange Sattel passt nicht so, aber das Rad sieht trotzdem schick aus. Mach doch nochmal ein Foto von der Seite.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## mountymaus (1. Juli 2008)

Mein Zweit-Renner 

Der schwarze Spacer wird noch getauscht


----------



## versus (1. Juli 2008)

schön ist es geworden! schicker vorbau ;-)

@Mich?: falls du den orangen sattel abgeben möchtest, wäre ich da stark interessiert. zu dem klassischen renner wäre ein schwarzer flite wirklich schöner.

und an meins hier würde er sehr gut passen :


----------



## jasper (2. Juli 2008)

wie weit biste denn mit dem ding gesprungen?


----------



## versus (2. Juli 2008)

als die mich gesehen haben, haben sie gleich den anlauf verkürzt


----------



## christkies (17. Juli 2008)

Mein Drössiger Rennrad mit 57er Rahmenhöhe





und nein, die Spacer bleiben und der Vorbau soll so umgedreht wegen Rückenproblemen 
Die Satteltasche beinhaltet wichtige Sachen wie Reifenheber, Schlauch, Geld, Karte, Pumpe 
und kabellosen Tachos vertraue ich nicht 100%ig  (habe auch 2 dran, damit ich alles im Blick habe ohne umschalten zu müssen)


----------



## Yossarian (19. Juli 2008)

Northern lite schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal
> 
> Mein erstes komplett selbst aufgebautes:
> 
> ...



Hab seit heute die Fulcrum Racing 3 drauf. Lohnt sich! Sind ca. 200 Gramm leichter als mein alter Shimano 550 LRS, machen aber einen stabileren Eindruck.
Und übel aussehen tun sie auch nicht.


----------



## stoked (19. Juli 2008)

Fesch! Einzig der Spacerturm gefällt mir gar nicht.


----------



## wurstendbinder (19. Juli 2008)

christkies schrieb:


> ... (habe auch 2 dran, damit ich alles im Blick habe ohne umschalten zu müssen)



au weia - ein kontrollfreak im endstadium ...


----------



## Emil_Strauss (20. Juli 2008)

Hier mal ein klassisches Stahlbike:







Wennmal Zeit ist, mache ich gerne Bilder der Muffen. Sowas schönes gibbet bei modernen Bikes nicht mehr.


Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (20. Juli 2008)

Mein neuer Tiefflieger, ein Simplon Phasic Modell 2009


----------



## Focusbiker90 (20. Juli 2008)

Ist es schüchtern...? 


Micha


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Juli 2008)

Ja, es ist noch zu neu und zeigt sich nicht gerne. Und es rennt gerne ganz schnell weg )

(Meine Cam is inne Reparatur, das Foto hat ein Mitfahrer nur ganz schnell in der Pause geschossen)


----------



## dacrazy1 (20. Juli 2008)

So, nun zeige ich auch mal mein Plastik:
Hat nun 6000 km runter, fährt sich genial!
Eckdaten:
SLC SL
Campa Record
Zipp VumaQuad Ceramic
Zipp 404
6.270 kg





Gruss dacrazy1


----------



## jasper (20. Juli 2008)

was ist denn das riesen ding auf dem lenker?


----------



## dacrazy1 (20. Juli 2008)

Meinst wohk meine Polar 725 X, oder?


----------



## jasper (20. Juli 2008)

keine ahnung, deshalb frage ich ja


----------



## versus (20. Juli 2008)

technisch sicher ein referenz-renner, aber optisch FÜR MICH total verunglückt - die riesigen plastikflächen und volumen, die hausgrossen buchstaben überall und das unmotivierte rahmendekor wirkt plump und protzig. ich bin kein carbon-totalverweigerer, aber das ist mir definitiv zu wuchtig! 
allerdings würde ich die 6,2kg gerne mal einen pass hochtreten ;-)!


----------



## jasper (20. Juli 2008)

ja, diese übergroßen decals auf aktuellen rennern und auch laufradsätzen sind wirklich extrem hässlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dacrazy1 (20. Juli 2008)

@jasper @ venus

JA !!! Ihr habt recht!! Kauft das bloss ned!!! Und ich werde mich auch nicht für die grossen Buchstaben und Decals rechtfertigen! Und für die grossen Flächen auch nicht!

Schon mal am Wind gesegelt? Jungs, diese Maschine ist jeden Euro wert, Optik hin oder her.....basta!


----------



## jasper (20. Juli 2008)

du, das rad find ich schon schick. wenn´s ganz schwarz ohne riesengroße lettern wäre, würd´s mir noch besser gefallen.


----------



## dacrazy1 (20. Juli 2008)

Ok, aber ab Werk nur so zu haben; und die wollen noch den Bekanntheistgrad steigern so wie ich glaube...und da bietet sich der Rahmen ja besonders gut an....


----------



## versus (20. Juli 2008)

dacrazy1 schrieb:


> @jasper @ venus
> 
> JA !!! Ihr habt recht!! Kauft das bloss ned!!! Und ich werde mich auch nicht für die grossen Buchstaben und Decals rechtfertigen! Und für die grossen Flächen auch nicht!
> 
> Schon mal am Wind gesegelt? Jungs, diese Maschine ist jeden Euro wert, Optik hin oder her.....basta!



was bist du denn für ein mimöschen? wenn du keine kritik verträgst, warum stellst du das rad dann hier rein?
kein mensch hat behauptet, dass das rad nix taugt, o.ä.

"schon mal am wind gesegelt" - mann, was ´n spruch...


----------



## rboncube (20. Juli 2008)

versus schrieb:


> was bist du denn für ein mimöschen? wenn du keine kritik verträgst, warum stellst du das rad dann hier rein?
> kein mensch hat behauptet, dass das rad nix taugt, o.ä.
> 
> "schon mal am wind gesegelt" - mann, was ´n spruch...




 Der war gut

Gruß Rene´


----------



## dacrazy1 (21. Juli 2008)

@ versus

Ich vertrage Kritik, null Problemo; aber so wegen grossen Decals und protzigen Schriftzügen ist Kona nicht gerade ein unbeschriebenes Blatt, oder? 

http://www.konaworld.com/08_stinky24_w.htm

Und der Spruch mit dem Segeln war nicht persönlich; bei Seitenwind (15-35 Grad), dank den flächigem Design, geht das Ding wie die Post ab; nichts vergleichbares bis jetzt gefahren: war rein technisches Statement.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (21. Juli 2008)

dacrazy1 schrieb:


> @ versus
> 
> Ich vertrage Kritik, null Problemo; aber so wegen grossen Decals und protzigen Schriftzügen ist Kona nicht gerade ein unbeschriebenes Blatt, oder?



stimmt! was hat das aber mit deinem renner zu tun?
falls du damit mein kona meinst, kannst du dir mal die mühe machen es im fotoalbum anzusehen. du wirst merken, dass es keine decals gibt, die mit den von mir gemeinten vergleichbare wären (dunkelgrau, outline auf schwarz).



dacrazy1 schrieb:


> Und der Spruch mit dem Segeln war nicht persönlich; bei Seitenwind (15-35 Grad), dank den flächigem Design, geht das Ding wie die Post ab; nichts vergleichbares bis jetzt gefahren: war rein technisches Statement.



ok, verstanden! 
eine ernst gemeinte, technische frage:
wie ist das denn dann wenn der wind von der seiten, oder gar von schräg vorne kommt 

grundsätzlich finde ich das rad hochinteressant und bin mir sicher, dass es das derzeit technisch machbare darstellt, aber schön finde ich es eben nicht. trotzdem viel spass damit und vielleicht begegnen wir uns mal irgendwo zwischen zug, einsiedeln und züri


----------



## darkdog (24. Juli 2008)

Also so schlimm finde ich das nicht schaut erst mal wie oft Specialized auf meinem Rad steht müßte für die Werbung Geld bekommen


----------



## Racer09 (25. Juli 2008)

Überlege mein Rennrad abzuschaffen, da ich null Reiz mehr an Rennradfahren verspühre.





gegen ernstegeinte Gebote, gebe ich einzelne Parts, oder das gesamte Rad ab.


----------



## stoked (25. Juli 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Überlege mein Rennrad abzuschaffen, da ich null Reiz mehr an Rennradfahren verspühre.


 (Sorry mußte sein... vorallem bei dem Rad.)


----------



## Cobra69 (25. Juli 2008)

versus schrieb:


> eine ernst gemeinte, technische frage:
> wie ist das denn dann wenn der wind von der seiten, oder gar von schräg vorne kommt


 
mein Roadster hat zwar auch ein Rahmen mit Aero Profil, wenn auch nicht so stark ausgeprägt. 
Es ist allerdings in der Tat theoretisch denkbar, dass bei schräg von vorn einfallendem Wind dieser in Vortrieb umgewandelt wird.
Das nennt man beim Segeln Kreuzen oder "hart am Wind segeln".

Das Rahmenprofil ist zwar nicht daraufhin ausgelegt aber dennoch könnte dieser Effekt tatsächlich auftreten. Höchstwahrscheinlich nicht genug um das Rad völlig ohne Muskelkraft zu bewegen aber genug um eine "Erleichterung" zu spüren.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (25. Juli 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Überlege mein Rennrad abzuschaffen, da ich null Reiz mehr an Rennradfahren verspühre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei so einem geilen Rad verspührst Du keinen Reiz, ich glaub ich wäre eher überreizt 
Leider hab ich wahrscheinlich nicht genug Kohle, um Dir ein ernsthaftes Angebot zu machen


----------



## wildbiker (25. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich nicht schon 2 Räder hätte (eins davon derzeit noch im Aufbau), würde ich den Rahmen und die LR nehmen. Die SRAM mag ich nicht so. Bevorzuge eher Campa oder Shimano.

Mein 2.-Bike im Aufbau (es fehlen: Kurbel, Ergos, Umwerfer, Bremsen, Lenkerband, Flaschenhalter und Sattel wird auch noch getauscht). Bild 2: aktueller Renner, Umbau als Zeitfahr-Maschinchen geplant.


----------



## kingtom (26. Juli 2008)

dacrazy1 schrieb:


> So, nun zeige ich auch mal mein Plastik:
> Hat nun 6000 km runter, fährt sich genial!
> Eckdaten:
> SLC SL
> ...



ich find's absolut geil.  schön schlicht, schwarz-weiss. ok, schlicht ist es vielleicht nicht, wegen der riesengrossen decals. ich hätte diese jetzt auch lieber kleiner. aber nehmen würde ich es auch so trotzdem. vor allem die zipp-kurbel gefällt. etwas, was nicht an jedem bike siehst. 

mein simplon ist bei den decals ein klein wenig dezenter, was mir eben auch nicht schlechter gefällt.


----------



## ralf (1. August 2008)

... den Fred eben erst entdeckt.
Hier mein Renner. Das Bild ist schon etwas älter, stimmt aber so noch.
Lediglich der Sattel ist einem Klassik-Flite (noch der mit dem roten hintern Logo ) und das Cosmos-HR wieder etwas Stabilem gewichen.





Gruß Ralf


----------



## webjoe4 (2. August 2008)

mein neues:






cinelli man machine
chorus + fulcrum racimg zero..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (23. August 2008)

Neuer Rahmen mit alten Komponenten.





Gruß k67


----------



## Der P (23. August 2008)

Interessiert mich als Bornmann Mtb Besitzer:

Welche Rahmenhöhe ist das denn? Was wiegt der Rahmen? 

Bin auch am überlegen mir im Winter ein neues RR aufzubauen, und hab da natürlich auch die Bornmann Rahmen im Auge. Bis jetzt eigentlich noch eher den Alu Cicli B, aber jetzt.... schau ma mal.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Nway (23. August 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Überlege mein Rennrad abzuschaffen, da ich null Reiz mehr an Rennradfahren verspühre.
> gegen ernstegeinte Gebote, gebe ich einzelne Parts, oder das gesamte Rad ab.



Hm... an der Kurbel hätte ich durchaus Interesse. Wieviel magst denn dafür sehen ?


----------



## drivingghost (23. August 2008)

hier stell ich es auch noch rein:


----------



## Fusion-Racer (23. August 2008)

End geil !
Mal was anderes als immer nur schwarzes Carbon.


----------



## kastel67 (23. August 2008)

Der P schrieb:


> Interessiert mich als Bornmann Mtb Besitzer:
> 
> Welche Rahmenhöhe ist das denn? Was wiegt der Rahmen?
> 
> ...



Das ist Größe 56 und Gewicht knapp über 1000 Gramm. Macht einen ganz guten Eindruck, auch wenn die optischen Details nicht ganz mit den Top Produkten mithalten kann. Aber für den Preis......


Gruß k67


----------



## kastel67 (23. August 2008)

drivingghost schrieb:


> hier stell ich es auch noch rein:



Ist das die Schwester von Roberta und was sagt Schnie dazu??

Gruß k67


----------



## TigersClaw (24. August 2008)

drivingghost schrieb:


> hier stell ich es auch noch rein:



Wenn Du noch komplett schwarze Räder und einen schwarzen Sattel montieren würdest, würde es richtig Spitze aussehen ... so wirkt es eher wie gewollt, aber nicht gekonnt.


----------



## drivingghost (24. August 2008)

Mit dem Sattel bist du der Erste, der das bemängelt, bei den Laufrädern gibt es solche und solche Meinungen. Mir gefällt es ganz gut, ich fände aber auch, dass es in schwarz noch etwas besser aussehen würde. Da die Räder aber drin sind, wird es rot bleiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. August 2008)

soprano schrieb:


> sorry das klein geht gar nicht....schade um die kohle....



Du scheinst Dich sehr gut auszukennen.


----------



## versus (26. August 2008)

das klein ist mal wieder ein interessantes rad. 

in sachen rote laufräder gebe ich dem tiger recht. 
beim sattel gehe ich davon aus, dass er zu dem dunkleren ton des rahmens passt!?
bei den klein-farben (fade) ist es immer etwas schwer eine passende lenkerband- und sattelfarbe zu finden. kenne ich ;-)

sonst gefällt es mir besser als 95% der hier geposteten bikes 

ein q-pro ? gewicht?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. August 2008)

Habt Ihr schon mal ein Klein mit Standardsteuersatz gesehen?!


----------



## versus (26. August 2008)

oh gott! danke, da hätte ich mal deine signatur besser beachten sollen!

bin ich doch glatt auf die trek-pinslerei reingefallen! 

dennoch gefällt es und ich habe durchaus schon kleins mit standardsteuersatz gesehen (reset machts möglich).


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. August 2008)

Dachte ich mir doch, daß Du es merkst.


----------



## versus (26. August 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir doch, daß Du es merkst.



jaja - schoneinbisschenpeinlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (27. August 2008)

Versus: Mein Klein (Trek Madone  (;       ) wiegt, so wie es da steht, 7,48 kg.
FF: Wenn du da bist, brauche ich nichts mehr kommentieren. Kann ich mich auf die faule Haut legen. Danke


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. August 2008)

Nix da faule Haut! Wenn ich schon Deinen Bock hier im Forum verteidige, dann gehst Du wenigstens trainieren.


----------



## nebeljäger (1. September 2008)

Mein Nove mit den neuen Patscherln:
die Dinger rollen so was von smooth...........


----------



## jasper (1. September 2008)

geil! schade, dass das bild so schlecht ist


----------



## Fusion-Racer (1. September 2008)

Gewicht ?
Sieht auf jeden Fall schonmal sehr schick aus


----------



## nebeljäger (2. September 2008)

werde mich um bessere Bilder bemühen...versprochen!

Gewicht mit allem Computerzeugs 6470g....gar nicht so schlecht für einen schweren Serotta oder?


----------



## Kooni81 (2. September 2008)

Hi Folks

Dann will auch mal mein Schmuckstück (Marin Pasubio) zeigen:






[/URL][/IMG]

Jetzt aktuell mit dem neuen Veltec Volare SL Laufradsatz (ca. 1380g),
Tune Schnellspannern(AC14) und Marin Carbongabel.

Das Rad war mal ein Gebrauchtes. Doch von den ursprünglichen Teilen ist nur noch die Schaltung (Shimano Ultegra, dreifach), Bremsen und der Sattel dran.

Greetz

Kooni


----------



## TigersClaw (2. September 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


>



Is das Titan/Carbon oder so? Sieht auf jeden Fall saustark aus, an dem Rad stimmt optisch einfach alles


----------



## grOObie (2. September 2008)

Mein Retro Renner...


----------



## versus (2. September 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Mein Nove mit den neuen Patscherln:
> die Dinger rollen so was von smooth...........



   holy shi...

das beste was ich hier seit langem gesehen habe (obwohl es schwarz silber ist )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (2. September 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> werde mich um bessere Bilder bemühen...versprochen!


naja, das bild an sich ist schon gut - nur das aliasing durch das verkleinern ist echt nervig.


----------



## ralf (2. September 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


>



... ein wirklich außergewöhnliches (schönes) RR! 

Was ist das für ein Lenker? FSA Compact? 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Opa Kruse (2. September 2008)

so hier mal was klassisches:


----------



## kingtom (5. September 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Mein Nove mit den neuen Patscherln:
> die Dinger rollen so was von smooth...........




so, so... nebeljäger  hier also auch. aber ist immer noch ein tolles ding 

grüassli


----------



## nebeljäger (5. September 2008)

kingtom schrieb:


> so, so... nebeljäger  hier also auch. aber ist immer noch ein tolles ding
> 
> grüassli



Danke! Weist eh, bin doch ein wenig "klassiker" und hier im Forum ist wohl die Creme de la Creme der MTBler vertreten....

will ja ned blöd sterben....

Grüassli zruck


----------



## Ti-Max (5. September 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Mein Nove mit den neuen Patscherln:
> die Dinger rollen so was von smooth...........



Wundervolles Nove! Gratulation

By the way...

Wie schafft Ihr das immer, daß die Räder nicht umfallen beim Fotografieren?

Anbei mein Liebling für die Straße... standesgemäß mit King Laufrädern und Steuersatz...










Gruß Thorsten


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (5. September 2008)

Aaaaahhhh, Serotta......sabber....


----------



## nebeljäger (8. September 2008)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Wie schafft Ihr das immer, daß die Räder nicht umfallen beim Fotografieren?
> 
> Anbei mein Liebling für die Straße... standesgemäß mit King Laufrädern und Steuersatz...
> 
> ...



 wunderschön Thorsten!! Ich bin manchmal echt am zweifeln ob ich mir damals anstatt dem Nove ein Legend ....
aber wenn ich eh schon beim sammeln bin, ein reiner Ti von Ben fehlt mir eh noch.

@jasper

ist das Bild besser?


----------



## Ti-Max (10. September 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> wunderschön Thorsten!! Ich bin manchmal echt am zweifeln ob ich mir damals anstatt dem Nove ein Legend ....
> aber wenn ich eh schon beim sammeln bin, ein reiner Ti von Ben fehlt mir eh noch.
> 
> @jasper
> ...




Moin,

ich muß ehrlich zugegeben, daß ich schon ziemlich viel Zeit vor dem Farbkonfigurator von Serotta verbracht habe. So ein teillackiertes Legend oder das neue Ti-Max ( ich habe noch eines ohne Scheibenbremse, obwohl ich für Letztere auch nicht wirklich einen Bedarf sehe) wäre noch was für mich. Tendenziell würde ich eher mein MTB erneuern wollen und vielleicht den Roadie mal bei Serotta neu gestalten lassen, farblich gesehen.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (10. September 2008)

schöne serotta`s


----------



## Jörn Duensing (15. September 2008)

So, hier mal mein kleines Schmuckstück für den Asphalt...






Gruß Jörn


----------



## lilu24 (17. September 2008)

Nicht schlecht!!!!


----------



## daddy yo yo (17. September 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Mein Nove mit den neuen Patscherln:
> die Dinger rollen so was von smooth...........


hallo zweigelt,

ich hatte kürzlich das vergnügen mit den beiden abnehmern der übrigen edge-felgen deiner sammelbestellung eine ausfahrt zu genießen. haben dabei auch kurz über dich und dein rad gesprochen. schade, dass du keine zeit hattest an diesem samstag nach hilzingen zu kommen. hätte dein rad gern in natura bewundert!

gruß & viel spaß mit dem wunderschönen teil! 
daddy yo yo


----------



## Reyk (29. September 2008)

Hier mal ein Stahlrenner den ich seit ca. 1 Monat fahre.
Zullo mit Dedaddia Rohrsatz.


----------



## bofh (29. September 2008)

Reyk schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Stahlrenner den ich seit ca. 1 Monat fahre.
> Zullo mit Dedaddia Rohrsatz.


Sehr schön.
Was hältst Du davon, die Aufkleber von den Felgen zu entfernen und diese zu polieren?

Kann es sein, daß der Rahmen ein wenig zu klein ist?

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enweh (29. September 2008)

Würde ähnlich verfahren und außerdem das Lenkerband farblich noch weiter dem Rahmen angleichen oder gleich auf schwarz wechseln.


----------



## Reyk (29. September 2008)

Die Laufräder werden noch gegen klassische getauscht.


Ja, der Rahmen ist etwas zu klein.
Deswegen wird er wohl auch verkauft.


----------



## enweh (29. September 2008)

Na dann bleibt von dem Rad nicht mehr viel übrig


----------



## Kooni81 (14. Oktober 2008)

So jetzt hab ein besseres Foto von meinem Marin Pasubio:





Und nochmal von hinten:





Marin scheint ja hier bei den Rennrädern gar nicht zu vertreten sein!

@Nebeljäger: Dein Serotta macht wirklich Eindruck. Schöne Machine!

Greetz

Kooni


----------



## Northern lite (14. Oktober 2008)

für mich wirkt das Marin in der Farbzusammenstellung sehr unharmonisch....


----------



## Ragnarim (18. Oktober 2008)

hier mal mein Asphaltschneider, zieh das Fully-Schatzi zwar dem Hobel hier vor aber ab und an macht das auch  mal Laune 
Da ich damit zur Arbeit eier is auf für morgends nen Lichtlein drann...



"]


----------



## JoeDesperado (21. Oktober 2008)

erst seit kurzem meins:


----------



## enweh (21. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schön.


----------



## jasper (21. Oktober 2008)

spacertürme am renner sind wirklich die pest.


----------



## bjorn880 (27. Oktober 2008)

hier mal mein renner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (27. Oktober 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> erst seit kurzem meins:



ohja, das ist wirklich schön.. Gefällt und sowas sieht man nicht oft..


----------



## moraa (13. November 2008)

Hier mal meins:
















Mehr gibts in flickr.


----------



## Triturbo (18. November 2008)

Da ich aber keine Zeit mehr habe und doch im Herzen MTB'ler bin, ist es jetzt zu haben.


----------



## Hotschy681 (22. November 2008)

nur das Wetter muss noch passen...


----------



## FietVujagig (23. November 2008)

geschweißt, gepulvert, poliert und für gut befunden:


----------



## JensXTR (23. November 2008)

Hotschy681 schrieb:


> nur das Wetter muss noch passen...



schönes Rad


----------



## sachs_dreigang (30. November 2008)

hallo,

fondriest spur, stahl aus 2002. ich habe den rahmen vor einigen wochen nos (new old stock) gekauft.






gruss

sachs dreigang


----------



## Rotten67 (1. Dezember 2008)

Dein Fondriest gefällt mir wirklich richtig gut. Farblich alles gut abgestimmt. 
Dann gib ich mal meines zum besten.


----------



## Rotten67 (1. Dezember 2008)

[IMGL]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/9/7/9/0/_/large/RedBull_03.JPG[/IMGL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo...hier mein Renner. Frisch aufgebaut als Retrobike für meinen Bruder.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (3. Dezember 2008)

nochmal...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (3. Dezember 2008)

und nochmal...


----------



## bofh (3. Dezember 2008)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> und nochmal...


Hübsch - und vor allem (bis auf den Sattel) unverbastelt.
Aber kann es sein, daß der Rahmen ein wenig klein ist? Die Sattelstütze schaut sehr weit heraus...

E.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (3. Dezember 2008)

vom Sattel her ist noch nichts auf meinen Bruder eingestellt, ist ja heute erst fertig geworden.Rahmen passt aber sonst. Den hinteren Reifen muss ich nochmal drehen, ist mir gerade mal aufgefallen.


----------



## nebeljäger (3. Dezember 2008)

sachs_dreigang schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> fondriest spur, stahl aus 2002. ich habe den rahmen vor einigen wochen nos (new old stock) gekauft.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PcFrEaK1502 (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi

Bin seit 1 Jahr auch im Rennradsegment tätig (vorher nur MTB) und hab mir mal ein Einsteigerrad gekauft (+Neuen LRS)

Was ich bis jetzt so gesehen hab muss ich mich hier glaub schämen^^




http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=imgp2438wsog.jpg


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (4. Dezember 2008)

Rad ist doch ok. Andern Sattel, Spacerturm weg und dann den Lenker etwas höher drehen, Schnellspanner nach oben drehen und dann passt das doch... naja vielleicht nochmal auf ne schönere (Carbon) Gabel umrüsten...


----------



## bofh (4. Dezember 2008)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> Spacerturm weg und dann den Lenker etwas höher drehen


Warum? Damit's der aktuellen Mode hinterherläuft, bloß keine Spacer zu benutzen und sich dafür die Griffpositionen einzuschränken?



> naja vielleicht nochmal auf ne schönere (Carbon) Gabel umrüsten...


Würde ich nur machen, wenn es eine lange Reise des Aufrüstens werden soll UND in dem Rahmen eine 1 1/8"-Gabel verbaut ist...

@PCFreak1502: Warum solltest Du Dich schämen? Weil Dein Rad nicht so schwarz wie reichlich 90% aller anderen ist? 

E.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Dezember 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Warum? Damit's der aktuellen Mode hinterherläuft, bloß keine Spacer zu benutzen und sich dafür die Griffpositionen einzuschränken?
> ...
> E.



So sieht's aus! Recht hast Du! bei dem Giant oben motzt doch auch keiner, wenn der Vorbau nicht bis auf Anschlag in den Gabelschaft reingerammt ist.

Ich würde auch nichts ändern, an dem Rad paßt doch alles.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (4. Dezember 2008)

bei dem Giant oben motzt doch auch keiner

war doch kein motzen von mir...sagte doch das Rad passt optisch. 
Die Bremsgriffposition sieht auf dem Foto nur verdammt tief gedreht
aus, daß es mir von der Ergonomie/ Handstellung komisch vorkam.
Da kann man eher den Vorbau runter setzen.Das hat nichts mit Griffposition einschränken zu tun...
Und ne andere Gabel ist keine lange Reise. Irgendwann hat man immer mal Lust irgendwas am Rad zu verändern.


----------



## bofh (4. Dezember 2008)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> Die Bremsgriffposition sieht auf dem Foto nur verdammt tief gedreht aus, daß es mir von der Ergonomie/ Handstellung komisch vorkam.


Im Gegenteil: die Bremsgriffe sind perfekt eingestellt. Lenkerenden fast parallel zum Boden.



> Da kann man eher den Vorbau runter setzen.Das hat nichts mit Griffposition einschränken zu tun...


Oh doch. Die Position in den Lenkerbögen wird unbequem bis unmöglich.



> Und ne andere Gabel ist keine lange Reise. Irgendwann hat man immer mal Lust irgendwas am Rad zu verändern.



Das Rad ist ein Einsteigerrad mit eher einfachen Komponenten. Da bringt eine Carbongabel alleine besonders viel. Mit der langen Reise war gemeint, daß der PC-Freak im Laufe der Zeit mehr oder weniger alle komponenten Stück für Stück durch hochwertigere Teile ersetzt. Dann würde ich auch über eine andere Gabel nachdenken. Ansonsten lohnt sich das nämlich nicht.

E.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (4. Dezember 2008)

Lenkerenden parallel zum Boden...kommt auf den Lenker an. Und haben also 98% der restlichen Räder hier ihre Bremsgriffe zu hoch gedreht? Und ne Carbongabel bringt unter anderem ne starke Optik. Das ist es doch worum es hier seid 86 Seiten anscheinend geht. Und alles was an Komponenten ab 105er Niveau liegt bräuchte, ohne Raceambition, eh nicht wirklich getauscht werden.
genug diskutiert...Bilder


----------



## PcFrEaK1502 (5. Dezember 2008)

Also hab den Lenker extra nach unten gedreht, so is die sitzposition für mich zu 100% bequem.

Ich denke auch dass ich an dem Bike alles soweit lassen werde, hab ja immerhin shcon neue laufräder. Bin mit Schaltung, tretlager usw 100% zufrieden und man muss ja auch bedenken es is mein 1. Rennrad, also einsteigerrad.

Zudem bin ich auch erst 15 und noch im wachstum.

Ich denke mit spätestens 18-19 werd ich mir was ordentliches kaufen, dass man auch ma en paar jahre länger fahren kann


----------



## Dieselwiesel (6. Dezember 2008)

PcFrEaK1502 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Bin seit 1 Jahr auch im Rennradsegment tätig (vorher nur MTB) und hab mir mal ein Einsteigerrad gekauft (+Neuen LRS)
> 
> ...





PcFrEaK1502 schrieb:


> Also hab den Lenker extra nach unten gedreht, so is die sitzposition für mich zu 100% bequem.
> 
> Ich denke auch dass ich an dem Bike alles soweit lassen werde, hab ja immerhin shcon neue laufräder. Bin mit Schaltung, tretlager usw 100% zufrieden und man muss ja auch bedenken es is mein 1. Rennrad, also einsteigerrad.
> 
> ...




Lass dich nicht von diesem Fred oder dem gelaber anderer RR Fahrer, blenden.
Dein RR ist vollkommen in Ordnung und für deinen Zweck mit Sicherheit absolut ausreichend.


----------



## Georgme (6. Dezember 2008)

meins....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (6. Dezember 2008)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> Lass dich nicht von diesem Fred oder dem gelaber anderer RR Fahrer, blenden.
> 
> immer locker bleiben...geht ja nicht darum, daß einer eine
> Veränderung vorschlägt und der andere das dann umsetzen muß.
> Es ist die spontane, persöhnliche Meinung zum gezeigten Rad ohne Hintergrundwissen zum Besitzer...


----------



## Dieselwiesel (8. Dezember 2008)

Geht darum das zu viele Radfahrer von ihren High-End Bikes auf die Standard-Bike Fahrer "herabschauen".
Und wenn ich die beiden Postings von "PcFrEaK1502" lese dann sagt das mir das er in dieser hinsicht schon "vorgeschädigt wurde".....


----------



## jasper (8. Dezember 2008)

Georgme schrieb:


> meins....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 151223



hui.
bei dem spacerturm und den hohen aufliegern, dazu noch die hirschgeweihe, kannste sicher im stehen in aeroposition fahren, nicht?


----------



## Sascha9289 (12. Dezember 2008)

so, das wäre nun mein gutes Stück


----------



## bofh (12. Dezember 2008)

Sascha9289 schrieb:


> so, das wäre nun mein gutes Stück


Farblich gut hinbekommen, bis auf die Bremsgriffe. Zieh wieder die originalen schwarzen drauf. Das sieht einfach besser aus und ist praktischer als die weißen.

E.


----------



## enweh (12. Dezember 2008)

Ein zweiter Flaschenhalter fehlt.


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. Dezember 2008)

super radl 
den bontrager-flaschenhalter hab ich mir auch gegönnt...


----------



## Sascha9289 (12. Dezember 2008)

@bofh: nene, viel besser. Ncäshte Woche kommen meine neuen Dura Ace 7900 Hebel 

@ enweh: hab ich normalerweise auch, aber das bild habe ich vor nem Rennen gemacht. Im training sind 2 dran


----------



## polobaer (12. Dezember 2008)

poste mal mein neuse projekt, nachdem seit september jemand anderes mit meinen rädern fährt (paßt auf eure räder auf in torbolé)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. Dezember 2008)

aktueller Stand... als nächstes soll ne neue Kurbelgarnitur drauf.


----------



## brndch (18. Dezember 2008)




----------



## derfati (18. Dezember 2008)

Meins:






Leider von der falschen Seite fotografiert... 

Grüße


----------



## toster (18. Dezember 2008)

So, endlich habe ich auch ein Rennrad.


----------



## Jaypeare (19. Dezember 2008)

Und dann gleich so ein tolles 

Sehr schön ist auch das Cube. Gut und günstig muss nicht langweilig sein, ein echter Hingucker.


----------



## r0ckZ (20. Dezember 2008)

Mein erstes Rennrad, erstes Mal Klix - deswegen hab ich mich auch erstmal für SPD entschieden.
Geht ab! 





Rahmen	Curtis Team Emotion	1444
Gabel	Deda Black Blades	568
Steuersatz	Ritchey	41
Innenlager	Shimano 105 BSA/109,5 Octalink 	288
Kurbel	Shimano 105 Octalink	599
Pedale	Shimano PD-M520	377
Kette	Shimano HG73 (LX/105)	272
Vorbau	Bontrager Race 90mm/7°	165
Lenker	Bontrager Race 44cm	267
Lenkerband	Bontrager Kork	72
Bremshebel	Shimano 105 STIs 2x9	497
Bremse vorne	ja	161
Bremse hinten	nein	158
Schaltzughülle	Shimano	27
Schaltzug	Shimano	14
Bremszughülle	Jagwire	63
Bremszüge	Shimano	25
Sattelklemme	Raceclamp 34,9	23
Sattelstütze	Smica 350/31,6	319
Sattel	Selle Italia Flite TT	172
Schaltwerk	Shimano 105 SS	222
Laufrad hinten		1268
Nabe	Shimano 105	
Speichen	Alpina F1	
Nippel	DT Swiss Prolock	
Felge	Rigida DPX 32L	
Felgenband Schwalbe 622-16	
Kassette	Shimano Ultegra 12-27	229
Reifen	Bontrager Race-X-light	212
Schlauch Schwalbe SV15	101
Laufrad vorne		1065
Nabe	Shimano 105	
Speichen	Alpina F1	
Nippel	DT Swiss Prolock	
Felge 	Rigida DPX 32L	
Felgenband Schwalbe 622-16	
Reifen	Bontrager Race-X-light	210
Schlauch Schwalbe SV15	105

Gesamt		8964g

Stütze ist provisorisch, wird im Januar ne Smica rankommen. Rest bleibt so. Auch das 1x9.
53:12-27 deckt hier auf jedenfall alles ab und die Kettenlinie kommt klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (20. Dezember 2008)

welche Rahmengröße ist denn das? mir erscheint der Rahmen relativ schwer. Mein Element wiegt nackt bei RH 56 1296g


----------



## r0ckZ (21. Dezember 2008)

najo .. 60er rh - gewogen mit leitungsführung unten und den lagerschalen - von daher schon realistisch


----------



## moe 11 (24. Dezember 2008)

wohw das storck reist mich echt vom hocker, die combo aus orange carbon und schwarz gefällt mir mal sau gut.


----------



## pfiffikus (28. Dezember 2008)

jetzt auch mal meins. im sommer für 50 lappen bekommen. Specialized Epic Comp. baujahr ca. 1996, carbonrohre gemufft in alu, also schon recht leicht (habs noch nicht gewogen), shimano 105er ausstattung. gutes einsteigerrad wie ich meine. schaltung war defekt als ich es bekam, es waren allerdings nur die brems/schalthebelmechanik die sehr verdreckt war, jetz ist wieder alles i.o., 
und die kleinigkeiten wie lenkerband, neue züge und alles gereinigt und frisch gefettet.
laufradsatz ist natürlich im laufe der jahre sehr weich geworden. habe auch schon einen fast neuen da (shimano wh-r 550/systemlaufradsatz, ebenfalls sehr günstig bekommen). 
nun stellt sich allerdings mir die frage ob ich es diesen winter noch neu lackieren sollte da der lack nicht mehr der beste ist (viele kratzer, teilweise ausgeblichen). und mit dem neuen laufradsatz wirkt es sicher moderner. oder den alten orginallack erhalten? glaub allerdings nicht das dieses rad jemals zu einen klassiker werden könnte.
was meint ihr dazu???  





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dieselwiesel (29. Dezember 2008)

SchÃ¶nes klassisches RR.
Und fÃ¼r 50â¬ ein echtes SchnÃ¤ppchen.
Bei den LaufrÃ¤dern wÃ¼rde ich erstmal nachzentrieren bevor man was neues kauft.
GroÃe AnsprÃ¼che an die Steifigkeit kannst du bei deinem RR ohnehin nicht stellen.
Dagegen sprechnen nÃ¤mlich schon der Rahmen mit den dÃ¼nnen Rohren, Gabel mit 1" Schaft und der konventionelle Vorbau.
Wenn du also die LaufrÃ¤der austauscht weil "nicht Steif genug" dann kannst du den Rest gleich auch tauschen......

Auf dem Bild sieht die Lackierung des Rahmens noch ganz hÃ¼bsch aus.
Ich wÃ¼rde es so lassen.
Neulackieren wÃ¤re m.M. nach ohnehin zu kostenintensiv, zumal bei Rahmen deiner Bauweise nur normaler "Nasslack" mÃ¶glich ist.

Ergo... tausche nur das aus was wirklich notwenidig ist und lass den Rest so wie es ist. 
Ansonsten ist es nÃ¤mlich kein SchnÃ¤ppchen mehr sondern ein Groschengrab.....
FÃ¼rs Grundlagentraining und lockere Ausfahren genÃ¼gt es allemal.....

Ach ja....
Wenn ich richtig sehe sind die gleichen Look Pedale dran welche ich vor ziemlich genau 16 Jahren selbst mal am RR hatte.
Die Alu-KlÃ¶tze wiegen erschreckende 766gr. das Paar.
AuÃerdem solltest du dir mal die MÃ¤ntel genauer anschauen, wenn die genauso alt sind wie der Rest dann sind sie vermutlich porÃ¶s und Platzen meistens dann wenn man es am wenigsten braucht.....


----------



## pfiffikus (29. Dezember 2008)

also der laufradsatz wurde von einem befreundeten händler schon nachzentriert. er meinte das da nicht mehr viel zu machen sei. bei einem 12 jahre alten lrs kann ich das den auch glauben. deswegen ein "neuer" gebrauchter lrs (diesen gabs ebenfalls sehr günstig wie ich meine, 40eus). 
die mäntel wurden mal erneuert sagte der verkäufer und sehen so schlecht nicht aus. aber wenn der neue lrs verbaut wird kommen da natürlich auch neue pneus drauf, was günstiges, versteht sich von selbst.
der lack sieht auf den bild ganz gut aus, aber in natura nicht wirklich. 
aber wahrscheinlich hast du mit "......groschengrab..." recht und ich werds dann eher so belassen.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (29. Dezember 2008)

Mir fällt gerade auf.....
Geht der Schaltzugbogen am Schaltwerk nicht noch etwas kleiner/enger  ???


----------



## noniuvat (30. Dezember 2008)

Meins seit Juli 2008:


----------



## pfiffikus (30. Dezember 2008)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade auf.....
> Geht der Schaltzugbogen am Schaltwerk nicht noch etwas kleiner/enger  ???



ja, geht natürlich. ist mir auch schon vor längeren aufgefallen. wird bei gelegenheit geändert. versprochen!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Dezember 2008)

Das Orbea ist ein teures, edles Rad mit interessanten Detaillösungen und mal etwas anderes als die meisten Räder - aber irgendwie überhaupt nicht mein Fall.

Sicher trotzdem ein sauschnelles Leichtgewicht, und ich wünsche Dir viele schöne Stunden im Sattel. 

Das Storck ist scharf! Hat trotz moderner Teile, Carbonrahmen und "Kriegsbemalung" irgendwie etwas klassisches.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (30. Dezember 2008)

> Das Storck ist scharf! Hat trotz moderner Teile, Carbonrahmen und "Kriegsbemalung" irgendwie etwas klassisches.


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, außer vielleicht, dass ich bei Rennrädern genau auf diese Mischung stehe: Carbon + "klassische" Anmutung

Zum Orbea fällt mir nur ein passender Ausdruck ein: abgefahren


----------



## Northern lite (31. Dezember 2008)

ich finde das Orca auch supergeil...zumindest optisch!!

nur schade, dass es technisch nicht wirklich mit der Optik mithalten kann (Steifigkeit)

obwohl ich Disgn schon recht wichtig finde, gilt bei Sportgeräten doch eher form follows function...  und nicht umgekehrt...


----------



## WolfgangBock (2. Januar 2009)

Serotta Ti mit Dura Ace 8-fach,Moots und Mavic.Auf Wunsch auch for sale.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (2. Januar 2009)

Nicht mein Fall das Bike


----------



## KoNFloZius (2. Januar 2009)




----------



## Northern lite (2. Januar 2009)

das Lenkerband am Serotta geht ja schon mal gar nicht...

immer diese Verherlichung des Reichs des Bösen


----------



## wildbiker (3. Januar 2009)

Cervelo mit Koffer und keine HPW.


----------



## Ausreißer (9. Januar 2009)

Moin Moin!

Hier ist mein Renner für die neue Saison. Aufgrund des miesen Wetter hier mit Mavic Ksyrium Elite, anstatt Campagnolo Neutron. Als Sattel bin ich jetzt auf Flite Ti316 umgestiegen. Ist auf langen Touren doch bequemer!


----------



## bike-m.de (9. Januar 2009)

Northern lite schrieb:


> ich finde das Orca auch supergeil...zumindest optisch!!
> 
> nur schade, dass es technisch nicht wirklich mit der Optik mithalten kann (Steifigkeit)
> 
> obwohl ich Disgn schon recht wichtig finde, gilt bei Sportgeräten doch eher form follows function...  und nicht umgekehrt...




Wenn die Technik mit der Optik nicht mithalten könnte, würden zahlreiche Profiteams bestimmt kein Orca fahren und Samuel Sanchez hätte auch keine Goldmedaille.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## könni__ (11. Januar 2009)

Mein neues frisch aus dem Laden - muss noch einiges geändert werden 




Und ja es hat wieder eine Campa Chorus  Und nein die Pedalen bleiben nicht dran die werden noch gegen Time RSX getauscht


----------



## Ausreißer (11. Januar 2009)

Moinsen!
Mit deinem neuen Focus hast du nichts verkehrt gemacht. Und dann gleich mit der neuen Chorus bist du bzw. dein Rad der Hingucker der Saison.
Dein Cannondale ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern!
Gruß Ausreißer


----------



## DW77 (11. Januar 2009)

Hier mein Rad 

Lenkerstellung ist schon geändert


----------



## Ausreißer (11. Januar 2009)

Moin DW77!

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie groß du bist, aber dieser mächtige Spacerturm erschreckt mich schon. Da hätte ich doch eher den Rahmen 1-2 Nummern größer gekauft. Dann passt das auch ins Bild!
Mein Rahmen hat ne Höhe von 54 cm (Mitte Innenlager-Mitte Oberrohr) und da komme ich mit einem Zentimeter Spacer, bei 1,84 m Körpergröße, aus. Liegt wohl auch daran, weil ich eher sportlich auf dem Rad sitze.

Gruß Ausreißer


----------



## bofh (11. Januar 2009)

Ausreißer schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wie groß du bist, aber dieser mächtige Spacerturm erschreckt mich schon.


In der Tat. Der Vorbau scheint mir auch recht lang zu sein und die Sattelstütze bei einem Rahmen mit relativ wenig Sloping sehr weit ausgezogen. Das sind drei recht gute Indizien für einen deutlich unpassenden Rahmen.


> Mein Rahmen hat ne Höhe von 54 cm (Mitte Innenlager-Mitte Oberrohr) und da komme ich mit einem Zentimeter Spacer, bei 1,84 m Körpergröße, aus.


Bei geslopten Rahmen ist die Messung Mitte TL- Mitte Oberrohr allenfalls noch für den Schweißer interessant. Als generelles Kriterium für die Rahmengröße hat das nahezu keine Aussagekraft mehr.

E.


----------



## DW77 (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo 

Der spacer turm ist abgebaut 
Aber sonst sitze ich eigentlich sehr bequem, bin aber auch noch neuling auf dem RR Gebiet!

ist ein 56er Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (21. Januar 2009)

hier mal mein Salsa Pistola


----------



## jasper (21. Januar 2009)

die super record finde ich overdressed für ein salsa pistola, aber sonst schick!


----------



## Altitude (22. Januar 2009)

jasper schrieb:


> die super record finde ich overdressed für ein salsa pistola, aber sonst schick!



finde ich nicht, aber trotzdem "Danke"


----------



## timor1975 (22. Januar 2009)

Hier mal meins. Denke noch über Carbonlaufräder nach!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jasper (22. Januar 2009)

hey timor,
so ausgelutscht das auch klingen mag - carbonlrs würde ich nochmal überlegen. klar, es sieht geil aus und fährt sich gut, ist aber für den alltag echt zu schade. es sei denn, geld spielt keine rolle.
durch ein kleines unglück ist vor kurzem dummerweise meine felge kaputt gegangen, kostenpunkt für ersatz: 425,-. evtl. kann man was reparieren, ist noch nicht raus. ich spiele jetzt durchaus mit dem gedanken, einen unempfindlicheren lrs für alltags zu kaufen.


----------



## pedro77 (22. Januar 2009)

Hab auch eins. Steuerrohr ist schon gekürzt.


----------



## daniel77 (23. Januar 2009)

gerade fertig aufgebaut, nix dolles aber gut genug für die Grundlage im Frühjahr.

Die Sattelstütze wird noch gegen eine schwarze getauscht


----------



## dreckfraese (23. Januar 2009)

Gilt dies noch als echter Renner.... *duck








Ist ein altes Bild. Mittlerweile anderer (kürzerer) Vorbau, Spacerturm wesch, Bremsen 105 in schwarz, Lenkerendschalthebel, Nokons, andere Reifen (rot/schwarz)...
Nein, die Schalthebel sind nicht zum Fahren, ja der Sattel ist weiter vorne... 
ist ja gut, ich mach die Tage ein neues Bild. Hier schneit es halt gerade und überhaupt...


----------



## finisher (23. Januar 2009)

pedro77 schrieb:


> Hab auch eins. Steuerrohr ist schon gekürzt.
> 
> 
> ][/URL]






Das Teil nennt sich Gabelschaft. Um das Steuerrohr zu kürzen müsstest du den Rahmen komplett zerlegen.


----------



## pedro77 (23. Januar 2009)

wär aber eine geile aktion wenn ich das steuerrohr kürzen würde oder?
war ein fürchterlicher konzentrationsfehler meinerseits


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (23. Januar 2009)

finisher schrieb:


> Das Teil nennt sich Gabelschaft. Um das Steuerrohr zu kürzen müsstest du den Rahmen komplett zerlegen.



Klugschei$$err!

ich denke es hat schon jeder verstanden, was er meinte


----------



## drivingghost (24. Januar 2009)

hier mal mein "neues". muss noch ein klein wenig aufbereitet werden, stand wohl schon eine weile und ist nicht mehr das jüngste. --> Ca. 1966


----------



## bofh (24. Januar 2009)

drivingghost schrieb:


> hier mal mein "neues". muss noch ein klein wenig aufbereitet werden, stand wohl schon eine weile und ist nicht mehr das jüngste. --> Ca. 1966


Bloß nix dran verbasteln.
Die Bremszugschellen für's Oberrohr findest Du wahrscheinlich noch bei alteingesessenen Radsporthändlern oder bei GS Velo oder bei dem ein oder anderen Verein für historische Räder - in Münster wär's zB. Leezenkultur.
Falls das nix paßt: Fixie Inc. bietet die Dinger auch in neu an (3 Stück für 20 , iirc).

E.


----------



## drivingghost (24. Januar 2009)

bofh schrieb:


> Bloß nix dran verbasteln.
> Die Bremszugschellen für's Oberrohr findest Du wahrscheinlich noch bei alteingesessenen Radsporthändlern oder bei GS Velo oder bei dem ein oder anderen Verein für historische Räder - in Münster wär's zB. Leezenkultur.
> Falls das nix paßt: Fixie Inc. bietet die Dinger auch in neu an (3 Stück für 20 , iirc).
> 
> E.



da wird nichts verbastelt dran, keine angst. 
danke für die tips mit den schellen, da hätte ich bald mal ins forum gefragt, wo man die herbekommt. jetzt habe ich schonmal anhaltspunkte


----------



## Aison (24. Januar 2009)

Hier mein aktuellstes Rennrad (nur Wettkampf)






Hab Ultegra SL gekriegt. Die Kurbel gefällt mir nicht wirklich, mal schauen, vieleicht tausche ich die noch (Vorschlag?).


----------



## sachs_dreigang (24. Januar 2009)

hallo,

sehr schönes rad. als kurbel eine fulcrum rs?






gruss

sachs dreigang


----------



## Aison (24. Januar 2009)

Fulcrum Kurbeln kenn ich gar nicht, noch nie gesehen. Ich hab einfach noch nen Fulcrum 7 und Fulcrum 1 LRS und bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden. Aber vom Aussehen her wäre es genau mein Geschack  Taugt sie was?


----------



## sachs_dreigang (24. Januar 2009)

hallo,

ich weiss zwar nicht, ob das in ordnung ist, aber hier mal der link zu einem thread im tour forum.

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=131527

gruss

sachs dreigang


----------



## Renn Maus (25. Januar 2009)

Als Rennradbegeisterter Mountainbiker  darf mein Trainingsgerät für die Straße natürlich nicht fehlen.
Für dieses Jahr sind geplant: Selle Italia SLR-TT Sattel, Richtey WCS Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze.
Ansonsten halt nur nach und nach Verschleißteile gegen höherwertige austauschen.
Das Rad hat komplett Shimano 105.
Baujahr 2007
Geschossen bei Ebay im Sommer 2008 für 340,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moraa (26. Januar 2009)

Mein Red Bull:


----------



## Speichennippel (26. Januar 2009)

Folgende Marken/Bauteile sind an diesem Rad verbaut:
Ridley Pegasus/105/Tiagra/Truvativ/DX/SON/XT/Mavic/Sapim/DT/Michelin/3M/Cannondale/Ritchey/ITM/Terry/Selfmade/Sigma/XLC/Rixen Kaul/Deuter/NoName


----------



## Ullerich (28. Januar 2009)

Hier mal mein RR... Ein Bergamont Dolce 9.7 mit SRAM Force und Mavic Ksyrium ES


----------



## crasher-mike (2. Februar 2009)

Aison schrieb:


> Fulcrum Kurbeln kenn ich gar nicht, noch nie gesehen. Ich hab einfach noch nen Fulcrum 7 und Fulcrum 1 LRS und bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden. Aber vom Aussehen her wäre es genau mein Geschack  Taugt sie was?



Fulcrum = Campa


----------



## Black_Pearl (2. Februar 2009)

Und mein Red Bull...






Gruß Erik


----------



## ReneM (2. Februar 2009)

Sieht nicht so aus, als wäre es mit der Lenkereinstellung fahrbar.

Nur meine Meinung.

Gruß

René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black_Pearl (2. Februar 2009)

Hab damit paar Tausend Kilometer gefahren und ist erste Sahne.
Da ich meist unten halte, brauch ich die Bremsen recht tief. Da kommen viele nicht mit zurecht. Zuletzt muss es mir passen und das ist gut so. Also es geht...
Für bequemes Fahren hab ich ein MTB.


----------



## HB76 (2. Februar 2009)

wie wäre es mit einer gekröpften stütze??


----------



## ReneM (2. Februar 2009)

Black_Pearl schrieb:


> Hab damit paar Tausend Kilometer gefahren und ist erste Sahne.
> Da ich meist unten halte, brauch ich die Bremsen recht tief. Da kommen viele nicht mit zurecht. Zuletzt muss es mir passen und das ist gut so. Also es geht...
> Für bequemes Fahren hab ich ein MTB.



Ja ist auch ok. Sieht halt nur erst mal etwas seltsam aus. Aber du musst ja damit fahren. Viel Spaß dabei!!!

Gruß

René


----------



## versus (2. Februar 2009)

ReneM schrieb:


> Ja ist auch ok. Sieht halt nur erst mal etwas seltsam aus. Aber du musst ja damit fahren. Viel Spaß dabei!!!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> René



"seltsam" ist nett formuliert


----------



## Black_Pearl (2. Februar 2009)

Auch seltsame Dinge können bequem sein.


----------



## bofh (2. Februar 2009)

Black_Pearl schrieb:


> Auch seltsame Dinge können bequem sein.


Nein.
Der Körper gewöhnt sich an vieles. Nach ausgiebigem Betrachten und Analysieren Deines Rades komme ich nur zu einem Schluß: es ist Dir zu klein.

E.


----------



## JoeDesperado (2. Februar 2009)

na zum glück kommt hier wieder die alte krankheit dieses forums zutage: jeder glaubt, das rad und die bedürfnisse des anderen besser zu kennen, als der besitzer. wie lächerlich.


----------



## Black_Pearl (2. Februar 2009)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> na zum glück kommt hier wieder die alte krankheit dieses forums zutage: jeder glaubt, das rad und die bedürfnisse des anderen besser zu kennen, als der besitzer. wie lächerlich.


 

Danke.

Das Bike entspricht meinen Körpermaßen, das ist nicht einfach gekauft sondern eigens bestellt worden. Nachträglich brauchte es paar leichte Modifikationen.
Um das oben direkt aufzugreifen, die starke Krümmung der Wirbelsäule entlastet meinen Lendenwirbelbereich so, dass ich ein Rennrad ohne Probleme fahren kann.
Anders wär das auf Dauer nicht mehr möglich, dafür ist so ein Bike einfach zu hart. Und ich weiß, wovon ich rede...


----------



## gemorje (2. Februar 2009)

Hier mein Rennrad, hab ich mir vor 2 Jahren mal mit der Vorgabe aufgebaut, nicht mehr als 1500 auszugeben:


----------



## ]:-> (3. Februar 2009)

diese schlichten Endorfinrahmen - sehr fein. 


> Hier mein Rennrad, hab ich mir vor 2 Jahren mal mit der Vorgabe aufgebaut, nicht mehr als 1500 auszugeben:


ist der ENdorfinrahmen garnicht so "teuer" wie ich immer denke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (3. Februar 2009)

doch, leider schon.
Als ehem. Teamfahrer hab ich den (war ein Ausstellungsstück, in der kleinsten Größe) zu nem Freundschaftspreis erhalten. 350 mit Gabel warens glaub ich.
Normal kommt der denk ich um die 1000 (mit Gabel).
Bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## barkeepermoe (5. Februar 2009)

in nächster zeit noch rote kettenblattschrauben drauf und einen weißen slr noch.....

verbesserungen??


----------



## Northern lite (5. Februar 2009)

ne schwarze (Carbon-)Kurbel würde sich gut machen


----------



## wurstendbinder (5. Februar 2009)

mein schalter von der stange






mein SiSp'er mit der individuellen note 






gruß,
greg


----------



## ReneM (5. Februar 2009)

wurstendbinder schrieb:


> mein SiSp'er mit der individuellen note



Das ist doch mal ne richtige Männerübersetzung. Sieht brutal aus.

Viel Spaß damit!

Gruß

René


----------



## wurstendbinder (5. Februar 2009)

damit kein falscher eindruck entsteht, kann man auf dem anderen bild sehen, dass am jeuf das kleine blatt benutzt wurde.

andererseits gibt's allerdings noch das hier:






zum feldberggipfel bin ich bisher aber noch nicht ungeschaltet vorgedrungen


----------



## stubenhocker (6. Februar 2009)

Aber wenn schon SSP, dann sollte auch das Schaltauge ab!



wurstendbinder schrieb:


> damit kein falscher eindruck entsteht, kann man auf dem anderen bild sehen, dass am jeuf das kleine blatt benutzt wurde.
> 
> andererseits gibt's allerdings noch das hier:
> 
> ...


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (6. Februar 2009)

Mein Red Bull Team SL


----------



## wurstendbinder (6. Februar 2009)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Aber wenn schon SSP, dann sollte auch das Schaltauge ab!



ich trenne mich so ungern von dingen 

zumal der rahmen mit komplett innen verlegten schalt- und bremszügen so ein riesen-potential hat. und neu gepulvert werden müsste er auch noch dringend. mal schauen, ob ich das irgend wann fertig bringe 

schönen gruß,
greg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Februar 2009)

@gemorje:
das endorfin ist wunderschÃ¶n!  und das unter 1500â¬. respekt! was bringt es denn auf die waage, wenn ich fragen darf?

lg, flo...


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Februar 2009)

Hier mal meins:


----------



## bofh (20. Februar 2009)

Das ist kein Rennrad...

E.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Februar 2009)

Da hast du schon Recht, aber weil mein Vater Schmerzen im Ellenbogen hat wenn dieser belastet wird, wurde halt ein Flatbar montiert. Anders kann er nicht fahren.


----------



## Hjoerch (26. Februar 2009)

wie heißt nochmal der Klepper des Don Quichote


----------



## bofh (26. Februar 2009)

Dein Lenker ist sowas von verdreht...

E.

PS: Sorry, aber ich muß es sagen: Das war bestimmt mal ein richtig schönes Rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-rr-radler (27. Februar 2009)

mit neuen laufrädern. die cosmic passen perfekt zu dem rahmen 



mfg
frank


----------



## Opa Kruse (28. Februar 2009)

hier mal mein neuerwerb,ein cilo swiss von 1985 mit kompletter shimano 600. sah ziehmlich schlimm aus:

vorher:




nachher:


----------



## Ti-Max (1. März 2009)

So,

anbei mal ein kleines Update.

Ich habe mich erdreistet, meinen Titanrahmen nebst Titanstütze pulvern zu lassen.

Die Auswahl der Farbe hat Monate gedauert.

Final wurde es glänzend schwarz mit einem Anteil gold. Der Rahmen schimmert nun je nach Licht zwischen grün, braun und schwarz. Sehr schwierig einzufangen.

Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich insgesamt soweit zufrieden...
































Gruß


----------



## Opernfreunde (1. März 2009)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> So,
> 
> anbei mal ein kleines Update.
> 
> ...



Ist wunderschön geworden. Von mir .


----------



## Northern lite (1. März 2009)

schon sehr geil das serotta....

aber MTB-Pedale gehen gar nicht.....  ein paar Taler für echte Rennradpedale und entsprechende Schuhe sollte bei dem edlem Rad schon drin sein....


----------



## corfrimor (1. März 2009)

@ Ti-Max

Feines Rad! Könnte man fast neidisch werden ...


----------



## Ti-Max (1. März 2009)

Northern lite schrieb:


> schon sehr geil das serotta....
> 
> aber MTB-Pedale gehen gar nicht.....  ein paar Taler für echte Rennradpedale und entsprechende Schuhe sollte bei dem edlem Rad schon drin sein....



Danke, das mit den Pedalen hat nichts mit Geld zu tun.

Da ich ursprünglich vom MTB komme, bin ich zu faul mir neue Schuhe zu besorgen, zumal ich das Laufen mit Rennradschuhen einfach nur lästig finde.

Daher werde ich wohl weiter mit SPD fahren (würde ich auch mit Rennradschuhen) und meinen versifften MTB-Schuhen...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## rboncube (1. März 2009)

Da gibts von Shimano aber auch Rennradpedale mit SPD-System. Von der Form wie RR-Pedale und nur eine Seite zum einklicken. Fährt meine Frau an ihrem Renner. Der schöne Rahmen hätt auch schöne Pedale verdient

Gruß Rene´


----------



## cluso (2. März 2009)

Wunderschönes Serotta Legend.

Wenn man pingelig ist dann kann man die Reifen auch noch bemängeln.
Reifen haben schwarz zu sein, maximal mit honigfarbenen Flanken. 

Und ja bitte die Pedale tauschen.


----------



## Don Trailo (2. März 2009)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Danke, das mit den Pedalen hat nichts mit Geld zu tun.
> 
> Da ich ursprünglich vom MTB komme, bin ich zu faul mir neue Schuhe zu besorgen, zumal ich das Laufen mit Rennradschuhen einfach nur lästig finde.
> 
> ...



geht mir auch so!
 schönes legend
 eine filigranere kurbel ev???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crissi (2. März 2009)

So hier auch mal meine neue(gebrauchte) Anschaffungder Fa. Höflichkeit&Service. Halbes Jahr alt aber wie neu!












.....und ja ich weiss, die Pedale!


----------



## Northern lite (2. März 2009)

dann will ich meins auch mal nach diversen updates posten









momentan hat es ein Gewicht von 8060g

nächstes geplantes update ist ein leichterer LRS

ich denke dabei entweder an American Classic 420, Reynolds Solitude oder Mavic Ksyrium Elite 09


----------



## stubenhocker (2. März 2009)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich habe mich erdreistet, meinen Titanrahmen nebst Titanstütze pulvern zu lassen.


 
So schön verarbeitetes Titan und dann Lack drüber klatschen  - ich hätts nicht gemacht. 
Davon mal abgesehen ist der Lack aber recht schön.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. März 2009)

Das Curtis finde ich super. Richtig schöne, schlichte Fahrmaschine.


----------



## Northern lite (2. März 2009)

das war auch Ziel des Aufbaus....

schlicht und unaufdringlich dabei bezahlbar, relativ leicht und haltbar...

eine schwarze Umwerferschelle ist bereits bestellt....

Ultegra SL Pedale (ebenfalls in eisgrau) sollen auch noch folgen (dann können diese Pedale ans andere Rennrad, an dem momentan noch alte MTB-Pedale montiert sind


----------



## Ti-Max (2. März 2009)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> So schön verarbeitetes Titan und dann Lack drüber klatschen  - ich hätts nicht gemacht.
> Davon mal abgesehen ist der Lack aber recht schön.




Wie gesagt, ich habe mich erdreistet ... 

Unter dem Lack ist das Titan noch jungfräulich gestrahlt. Entlacken geht recht schnell, wenn es wieder sein muß.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (2. März 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Wunderschönes Serotta Legend.
> 
> Wenn man pingelig ist dann kann man die Reifen auch noch bemängeln.
> Reifen haben schwarz zu sein, maximal mit honigfarbenen Flanken.
> ...




Die goldfarbenen Contis liegen schon bereit und warten sehnsüchtig auf den Tod der bronzefarbenen


----------



## Ti-Max (2. März 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Da gibts von Shimano aber auch Rennradpedale mit SPD-System. Von der Form wie RR-Pedale und nur eine Seite zum einklicken. Fährt meine Frau an ihrem Renner. Der schöne Rahmen hätt auch schöne Pedale verdient
> 
> Gruß Rene´



Touché! Wäre in der Tat eine Überlegung. Aber die beidseitigen SPD sind so ungemein praktisch beim Ampelstart...


----------



## Ti-Max (2. März 2009)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> So,
> 
> anbei mal ein kleines Update.
> 
> ...



Zunächst allen vielen Dank für Eure Anregungen und Vorschläge.

Anbei der Rest vom Schützenfest:















Hinsichtlich Kurbel und der Hinweis von Don Trailo:

Eine filigranere Kurbel wäre in der Tat eine Überlegung, obwohl ich fast glaube, daß sie optisch nur sehr wuchtig wird, da silber. Ggf. werde ich mal in Rahmenfarbe pulvern lassen.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. März 2009)

Ti-Max schrieb:


>



ohne zweifel das schönste rad seit langem - was allein noch nicht viel heissen mag  
die farbe ist fantastisch und die liebe zum detail beeindruckend.
allerdings wirkt das ganze durch den 0°-vorbau und die spacer, verstärkt von sattelneigung, bzw. steigung, sloping-oberrohr und lang wirkendem steuerrohr, recht ähm bequem. liegt vielleicht auch an der perspektive von unten. ausserdem schreit der rahmen für mich nach einer schwarzen campa-gruppe, aber über religion kann man nicht diskutieren.

wenn man noch was suchen wollen würde, dann die lange kabelhülle am schaltwerk.

die kritik bitte nicht falsch verstehen. das ist ein ganz feines rad, zu dem man sich eben gerne mal wieder äussert


----------



## Tante_Uschi (2. März 2009)

Gegen das schlicht-schöne Serotta kann ich zwar nicht anstinken. Aber trotzdem:


----------



## Ti-Max (2. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ohne zweifel das schönste rad seit langem - was allein noch nicht viel heissen mag
> die farbe ist fantastisch und die liebe zum detail beeindruckend.
> allerdings wirkt das ganze durch den 0°-vorbau und die spacer, verstärkt von sattelneigung, bzw. steigung, sloping-oberrohr und lang wirkendem steuerrohr, recht ähm bequem. liegt vielleicht auch an der perspektive von unten. ausserdem schreit der rahmen für mich nach einer schwarzen campa-gruppe, aber über religion kann man nicht diskutieren.
> 
> ...



Zunächst vielen Dank.

Die optische Bequemposition ist in der Tat ein perspektivisches Problem. Die Sattelüberhöhung liegt real bei rund 8-10 cm, daher der 0°-Vorbau und die Spacer. Der Vorbau ist mit 110 mm zudem recht lang für das Oberrohr (center-center: 56 cm, horizontal somit noch etwas länger).

Warum Shimano? Zwei Gründe:

1. Habe das Rad gebraucht vom ehemaligen Teamfahrer mit Dura-Ace gekauft und nie was gewechselt. War übrigens sein Warmfahr-Rad

2. Campa ist nicht Chris King kompatibel, und CK als LRS mußte sein

Aber optisch ist Campa für mich auch nicht zu toppen, da stimme ich völlig zu, insbesondere in schwarz respektive in Carbon.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## versus (2. März 2009)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> 2. Campa ist nicht Chris King kompatibel, und CK als LRS mußte sein



stimmt nich ganz, zumindest in der praxis nicht. ich fahre seit 2 jahren eine 10-fach ultegra-kassette mit record schaltwerk!

auch wenn es viele nicht glauben (vermutlich werden eben solche gleich wie die wilden posten ) funktioniert das perfekt! ich bin gerade was die schaltperformance angeht ziemlich penibel und würde die kombi sicher nicht fahren, wenn es anders wäre - für die ksyrium es gibt es ja nun einen campa-freilauf.


----------



## Ti-Max (2. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> stimmt nich ganz, zumindest in der praxis nicht. ich fahre seit 2 jahren eine 10-fach ultegra-kassette mit record schaltwerk!
> 
> auch wenn es viele nicht glauben (vermutlich werden eben solche gleich wie die wilden posten ) funktioniert das perfekt! ich bin gerade was die schaltperformance angeht ziemlich penibel und würde die kombi sicher nicht fahren, wenn es anders wäre - für die ksyrium es gibt es ja nun einen campa-freilauf.



Ui, das war mir jetzt auch nicht bekannt. Danke für die Info.

Aber das RR bleibt vorerst unverändert, da mein Kapital, scheu wie ein Reh, derzeit ausschließlich in Richtung meines Sorglos-Hardtails springt.

Zumal ich von der ganzen Schrauberei nunmehr die Nase voll hab und auch mal wieder fahren möchte...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## cluso (2. März 2009)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Die goldfarbenen Contis liegen schon bereit und warten sehnsüchtig auf den Tod der bronzefarbenen



Weiche Satan....


....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. März 2009)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Aber das RR bleibt vorerst unverändert...





Ti-Max schrieb:


> Zumal ich von der ganzen Schrauberei nunmehr die Nase voll hab und auch mal wieder fahren möchte...



das kann ich beides sehr gut verstehen


----------



## Ti-Max (2. März 2009)

*Holger* schrieb:


> Gegen das schlicht-schöne Serotta kann ich zwar nicht anstinken. Aber trotzdem:



Ist doch auch ein wunderschönes Rad.

Ein Serotta war immer mein Jugendtraum gewesen, ich erinnere mich noch gut an den 93er Katalog unter meinem Bett, den kannte ich auswendig

Mittlerweile sind es zwei geworden(daneben noch ein Ti-Max MTB, wahrscheinlich ein 99er), daß sollte reichen.

Obwohl mir der Neupreis doch immer noch zu heftig ist (mittlerweile knapp 3,5k in Volltitan für den Legend Rahmen, soweit ich weiß), da hört der Spaß dann auf.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (2. März 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Weiche Satan....
> 
> 
> ....




Viele behaupten doch, daß in dieser Zeit die Leute wieder ins Gold flüchten. Dem habe ich mich angeschlossen

Hattest Du auch nicht schon am Gold meines MTB rumgemeckert

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Don Trailo (3. März 2009)

jeb ich fahre auch campa schaltung mit ultregakassete
 funktioniert perfekt!

 stelle mein rad heute oder morgen  ev. auch nach den updates ein


----------



## cluso (3. März 2009)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Hattest Du auch nicht schon am Gold meines MTB rumgemeckert
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



Kann sein, aber sieh es so... es geht nicht gegen dich sondern gegen die Farbe Gold an Biketeilen...  


(Im Ernst, bin z.Z. auf dem Trip das mir gold bei Biketeilen nicht unbedingt gefällt).


----------



## Don Trailo (3. März 2009)

HAMPSTEN CYCLES Cinghiale Pro







so ein paar kleinigkeiten  gemacht
low budget...

ja die laufräder sind schwer aber die bringens noch( fahre mtb 90% rr 10%)
ne sattelklemme in blau brauche ich noch
und ev. verkaufe ich ja das rad ,
da ich auf der strasse mit disc fahren will
*HAMPSTEN *
IST WITZIG
nun fertigt er auch bei IF 
und  co-motion , meins ist nach anfrage noch von Waterford Precision Bikes gebrutzelt
 die ti bikes bei eriksen und moots





"Blood Clot" ist die farbe ( blutegel)


----------



## cluso (3. März 2009)

Don,


Klasse Rad.


Würde sich bestimmt gut in meinem Wohnzimmer machen.


----------



## versus (3. März 2009)

wirklich traumhaft! gerade beim rennrad nimmt man die eigenschaften von stahl sehr positiv wahr. leider habe ich keinen stahlrenner mehr, aber wer weiss...


----------



## Don Trailo (3. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> wirklich traumhaft! gerade beim rennrad nimmt man die eigenschaften von stahl sehr positiv wahr. leider habe ich keinen stahlrenner mehr, aber wer weiss...



stimmt
 und das 853 rohr ist echt agil, nur , bei uns hats ne steile rampe ,wo alles von mir abverlangt im wiegetritt, da merke ich schon das es leicht flext im tretlagerbereich, ansonsten nur stahl oder ti auf der strasse, bauxit ist für mein rücken gar nichts


----------



## Colnago54 (3. März 2009)

Ich will nun auch mal 2 Fotos von meinem Renner posten! 

Der Rahmen war mal als Übergangslösung gedacht, ist aber jetzt seit 2,5 Jahren Dauerzustand! (sollte mal als Grundgerüst für mein Kurierrad dienen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (3. März 2009)

ich mag die gelben Mavic-Aufkleber auf den Felgen nicht... macht es leider etwas unruhig und harmoniert nicht wirklich mit den Schwalbe Schriftzügen der Reifen...

ansonsten gefällt es mir ganz gut


----------



## Colnago54 (3. März 2009)

Northern lite schrieb:


> ich mag die gelben Mavic-Aufkleber auf den Felgen nicht... macht es leider etwas unruhig und harmoniert nicht wirklich mit den Schwalbe Schriftzügen der Reifen...



Die Aufkleber bringen wenigstens noch ein bisschen Farbe ins Spiel, damit wirkt das RR nicht ganz so langweilig bzw. eintönig!  (Stichwort: "Eyecatcher" )


----------



## versus (3. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> stimmt
> und das 853 rohr ist echt agil, nur , bei uns hats ne steile rampe ,wo alles von mir abverlangt im wiegetritt, da merke ich schon das es leicht flext im tretlagerbereich, ansonsten nur stahl oder ti auf der strasse, bauxit ist für mein rücken gar nichts



da fällt mir ein, dass ich mal meinen alten stahlrenner posten könnte: ein boschetti rhino superlite mit 8-fach dura-ace / 600 mix mit gewagtem dekor, nicht wahr 





pedale bitte übersehen:




nette details
















die fotos waren eher zu archivierungszwecken, daher ist das rad ungeputzt und die inszenierung etwas lieblos. ausserdem war es mir etwas zu klein und darum fährt es jetzt ein guter freund von mir.


----------



## nebeljäger (4. März 2009)

@ti max

Titan anfärbeln ist ja schon dreist...aber pulvern
.....-->TRAUMHAFT
(kleine Kritik: für mich wirkt der Schriftzug etwas globig. Ein sanfter güldener Outline wäre meine Wahl gewesen)
Aber nichts desto Trotz, eines der schönsten, wenn nicht überhaupt das schönste RR hier im Forum!

@Versus, @Don

klassische Schönheiten, und das auf Lebenszeit

@Don
Hampsten fährt ein (Maverick) Ti Fully von Eriksen


----------



## tf2203 (5. März 2009)

Hallo,
hier ist meine Liebesmaschine zu sehen.


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (8. März 2009)

Update:
- 2009er Campa Centaur Carbon Ergos
- 2009er Campa Centaur Umwerfer
- 2009er Campa Centaur Bremsen

http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/photos/view/51099
http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/photos/view/51097


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (10. März 2009)

Anarchobiker schrieb:


> Die Aufkleber bringen wenigstens noch ein bisschen Farbe ins Spiel, damit wirkt das RR nicht ganz so langweilig bzw. eintönig!  (Stichwort: "Eyecatcher" )



goiler lrs  (beitrag 2241)

mfg
frank


----------



## #easy# (14. März 2009)

Hi Leute,
hier mal mein Trainingsrad für die Straße  hat sich irgendwie so ergeben, Rahmen vor 2 Tagen bestellt, heute zusammen gebaut und morgen mal fahren. 
gruß
easy


----------



## nyquist (15. März 2009)

Meine Perle. Schon etwas älter, aber mir gefällts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (15. März 2009)

Ich habe mein Rennrad hier schon mal reingestellt, jetzt allerdings in der finalen Version (andere Kurbel / Schaltung)


----------



## Renn Maus (15. März 2009)

Alles in allem ein geiles Bike.
Allerdings würde ich mir bei dem geilen Laufraddesign ein etwas ruhigeres Rahmendesign wünschen....

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Aison (15. März 2009)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Alles in allem ein geiles Bike.
> Allerdings würde ich mir bei dem geilen Laufraddesign ein etwas ruhigeres Rahmendesign wünschen....
> Grüße,
> Alex



Das mag wohl stimmen, kann ich aber leider nicht beeinflussen


----------



## Northern lite (15. März 2009)

fährst Du mit nem Camelbak?

mir fehlen Flaschenhalter am BMC...

und den hinteren Schnellspanner würde ich an die Kettenstrebe anlegen

ansonsten: ein sehr sehr geiler Renner


----------



## Aison (16. März 2009)

Flaschenhalter: einer ist mir gebrochen, jetzt suche ich zwei neue  Kriterium: sie sollen sehr leicht sein und KEINEN carbonlook haben, das passt naemlich ueberhaupt nichts ans rad.


----------



## ReneM (16. März 2009)

Tacx Tao in schwarz würde ich da nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (16. März 2009)

Aison schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter: einer ist mir gebrochen, jetzt suche ich zwei neue  Kriterium: sie sollen sehr leicht sein und KEINEN carbonlook haben, das passt naemlich ueberhaupt nichts ans rad.



HUHU
Schau dir mal die an, sind zwar auch aus Carbon aber wenn mich nicht alle täuscht sind die lackiert, sogar in deiner Rahmenfarbe.


----------



## turo (16. März 2009)

Die Spezi würden sicher passen, hab diese schon in der Hand gehabt, machen aber das Rad optisch nicht ruhiger. Ist schon etwas viel an "Labels" dran, aber sonst sehr Racingmässig. Wenn ich jünger wär, würde ich eine 10 geben.

Ernsthaft, ein hochwertiges schönes Rennrad, welches gefahren werden muss(aber das tut er).

Fc


----------



## turo (16. März 2009)

Ach ja ich hätte auch eines, ist aber sehr klassisch!


----------



## bofh (16. März 2009)

turo schrieb:


> Ach ja ich hätte auch eines, ist aber sehr klassisch!


Der Viper ist ein sehr, sehr schöner Stahlrahmen. Dazu der schicke LRS....fein, fein.

Hier steht noch ein Basso Loto als Baustelle herum - muß ich irgendwann mal fertig machen.

E.


----------



## cluso (17. März 2009)

Aison schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Rennrad hier schon mal reingestellt, jetzt allerdings in der finalen Version (andere Kurbel / Schaltung)



PERFEKT!!!!!


----------



## Nilsson (17. März 2009)

OK... das meins

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/3/7/7/7/_/large/P3080006.JPG


----------



## Sabo.g (18. März 2009)

Mein Hirsch ist fertig. Nurnoch schnell zur Nano-Versieglung und schon kann der Spaß beginnen.

























MFG Sabo


----------



## bofh (18. März 2009)

Farblich sehr schön. Aber - hast Du wirklich so kurze Oberschenkel?

E.


----------



## Sabo.g (18. März 2009)

nein, ich muss den Sattel noch einstellen.


----------



## versus (18. März 2009)

an sich ganz hübsch, aber die "beulen" am ober- und unterrohr machen das ganze recht kopflastig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBBaschtl (18. März 2009)

So, hier mein bescheidenes CAPIC Emotion '08. 8,1kg mit Pedalen, dafür unter 1.300,- EUR.


----------



## steppendirk (18. März 2009)

Hallo, hier mal mein Rennrad.





schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Cab1.8 (18. März 2009)

Hallo,

hier mal mein alter Stahl Renner. Kann vom Gewicht natürlich nicht mit Euren Bikes mithalten.

Ich musste es jetzt aus gesundheitlichen Gründen auf einen geraden Lenker umrüsten. Dafür hat es Carbon Bremshebel und eine 08er Ultegra Gruppe bekommen (bis auf Naben, Bremshebel)

Der Rahmen soll von "Ultech" sein. Es ist auf alle Fälle ein handgeschweißter Rahmen. Vielleicht wisst Ihr mehr darüber?


----------



## terrific (29. März 2009)

hier ist meins...
so hab ich es gekauft (mit ultegra gruppe). seither etwas abgewandelt (pedale, bereifung und anderer kram)


----------



## Johnny Rico (2. April 2009)

Synapse Carbon '06 nach Verjüngungskur

Jetzt 6,8kg glatt.


----------



## JensXTR (2. April 2009)

Schönes Rad und sehr schönes FOTO!!!


----------



## Johnny Rico (2. April 2009)

@Jens: Danke! Hier gibts noch mehr davon... http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/photosets/view/2926


----------



## enZym (2. April 2009)

sehr geil


----------



## stoked (2. April 2009)

Tolle Aufnahme! ...und auch tolles Rad. 
Mit welcher Cam entstanden? Exif willkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (2. April 2009)

@stoked: Alle bis auf eines mit ner D300 & 70-200/2.8 VR aufgenommen. Exifs siehe Album auf rr-news.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (2. April 2009)

Hallo,

dann möchte ich auch mal:






[/URL][/IMG]

Sancineto Stahlrahmen. Columbus Max. Campa Veloce 10 Fach.

Mein kleines Gelbes. Wenns schön sein soll, kommt der Pantani Sattel drauf.

Grüße


----------



## Spiderbein (5. April 2009)

Mein Cube Litening, aus zusammengesuchten (Ebay, Bruder etc.) Teilen, sehr geile (+günstige) 7,01 kg


----------



## G-ZERO FX (5. April 2009)

Hab mir auch mal ein Cross/Rennrad zusammengebaut. 

Ist ein Koga-Miyata Rahmen von `92
105er Ausstattung
Biopace Kurbel
(neuer Sattel kommt noch)






Gruß


----------



## bofh (5. April 2009)

Sorry, aber das Koga ist einfach nur eine halbfertige Bastelruine...

Kann sein, daß die Perspektive täuscht, aber die Gabel scheint schon mal einen mitbekommen zu haben. Dann solltest Dudie dringend austauschen. Ein Bruch des Gabelschaftrohrs ist kein Spaß.

E.


----------



## jasper (5. April 2009)

G-ZERO FX schrieb:


> Hab mir auch mal ein Cross/Rennrad zusammengebaut.
> 
> Ist ein Koga-Miyata Rahmen von `92
> 105er Ausstattung
> ...


ich würd auch den bremshebel ans unterrohr montieren. kommt cooler.
oder an die sattelstütze! ist ja eh fürs hinterrad.

p.s.: dieses ist weder cross- noch rennrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-ZERO FX (6. April 2009)

Den ersten teil deines Posts lass ich mal unkommentiert



jasper schrieb:


> p.s.: dieses ist weder cross- noch rennrad.



was dann?


----------



## Exekuhtot (6. April 2009)

G-ZERO FX schrieb:


> was dann?



Im besten Fall eine Stadtschlampe!


----------



## kommat (6. April 2009)

G-ZERO FX schrieb:


> was dann?


 
Ein fahrendes Unfallrisiko!!!


----------



## stubenhocker (6. April 2009)

G-ZERO FX schrieb:


> Den ersten teil deines Posts lass ich mal unkommentiert
> 
> 
> 
> was dann?


 
SCHROTT! Auch wenns für Dich einen Wert hat und für irgendwas dient, man erkennt keinen Stil, es ist einfach nur ein aus billigen Teilen zusammengeklatschtes Fahrrad.


----------



## ReneM (6. April 2009)

Spiderbein schrieb:


> Mein Cube Litening, aus zusammengesuchten (Ebay, Bruder etc.) Teilen, sehr geile (+günstige) 7,01 kg



Schön und offenbar leicht, aber die Sattelstellung würde ich nochmal überdenken!!!

Gruß

René


----------



## darkdog (6. April 2009)

So hier mal mit neuen Laufräder


----------



## Northern lite (6. April 2009)

zu nem weißen Sattel gehört ZWINGEND weißes Lenkerband....

warum hast Du nur am VR die Aufkleber entfernt?


----------



## jasper (6. April 2009)

was ist denn das auf dem vorbau? ein tricorder?


----------



## versus (6. April 2009)

jasper schrieb:


> was ist denn das auf dem vorbau? ein tricorder?



 ich tippe auf disruptor für die entgegenkommenden mopped-irren am sonntag mittag


----------



## darkdog (6. April 2009)

Am HR sind sie unter dem klarlack und bekomme sie nicht ab :-(
Auf dem Vorbau ist mein Garmin Edge drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (6. April 2009)

darkdog schrieb:


> Am HR sind sie unter dem klarlack und bekomme sie nicht ab :-(



hm. dann hätte ICH sie vorne aber auch drauf gelassen. 



darkdog schrieb:


> Auf dem Vorbau ist mein Garmin Edge drauf



wo wohnst du denn, dass du für den renner einen garmin brauchst


----------



## #easy# (6. April 2009)

So dann zeige ich auch mal mein Trainingsbike wie es für 2009 auf die Straße geht. 
gruß
easy


----------



## splatternick (9. April 2009)

Hallo hier mein neues Baby...


----------



## versus (9. April 2009)

ich mag rahmen mit verformten carbonwürsten eigentlich gar nicht, aber das intense sieht wirklich scharf aus. einziger kritikpunkt sind die silbernen bremsen, da ja nun alle anderen teile schwarz, oder rot sind.
wie machen sich die neuen ergopower-hebel eigentlich? rein optisch fand ich die alte form besser, aber ergonomisch sehen die neuen interessant aus.


----------



## splatternick (9. April 2009)

An den Hebeln gibts nix auszusetzen, liegen einfach gut in der Hand. Bremsen von oben geht auch ganz ok.. hab leider keinen Vergleich zu dem Vorgängermodell...


----------



## jasper (9. April 2009)

oho, ein intense fenix, die sieht man echt selten hierzulande.


----------



## the BRAIN (10. April 2009)

mein Neues... 
Also ich find's schon fast:  
Der Sattel wird noch geändert und die Bremsen müssen noch schwarz eloxiert werden bzw. weißen weichen...


----------



## jasper (10. April 2009)

warum keine schwarzen skeleton?


----------



## the BRAIN (10. April 2009)

jasper schrieb:


> warum keine schwarzen skeleton?



eloxieren ist günstiger... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (10. April 2009)

nun ja, bei dem rad könnte der eindruck enstehen, auf 200,- käme es dir nicht an


----------



## Kooni81 (12. April 2009)

Tach zusammen

Hier ein Update meines Marin Pasubio. Neu sind:

-Schwarzes Lenkerband
-KCNC Ti Pro Lite Sattelstütze (142g)
-KCNC Road Pro Sattelklemme (12g)










Gruß

Kooni


----------



## stoked (12. April 2009)

Gefällt mir sehr gut bis auf die Flaschenhalter und die 3-fach Kurbel!


----------



## bofh (12. April 2009)

An der Dreifach-Kurbel gibt's nichts auszusetzen.
Aber die Farbkombi hat noch Reserven: Den großen weißen Schriftzug mit den Felgen wieder aufzunehmen hat Stil. Allerdings passen dann Kurbel und Schaltwerk sowie Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze nicht wirklich zusammen. Die Herausforderung ist die Gabel. Daher würde ich die Kurbel und das Schaltwerk auch noch durch schwarze tauschen (gibt's aus der Serie) und Sattelstütze, Lenker und Vorbau durch weiße Teile ersetzen. Dann wär das Rad meiner Meinung nach ein sehr schönes Beispiel, wie man mit relativ geringem finanziellen Aufwand herausragend schöne Räder bauen kann.

E.


----------



## Kooni81 (13. April 2009)

Die dreifach Kurbel ist schon OK. Aber sie wird noch gegen eine Ultegra SL Schaltung mit Compactkurbel ersetzt.
Gut die Flaschenhalter strahlen schon ein arg raus, vlt. werden sie noch durch ein paar dunklere ersetzt. 
Sonst werde ich am Rad nichts mehr verändern 

Gruß

Kooni


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. April 2009)

Endlich fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (17. April 2009)

frisch aus dem keller....


coffee


----------



## Catsoft (17. April 2009)

Nett....


----------



## Don Trailo (17. April 2009)

coffee schrieb:


> frisch aus dem keller....
> 
> 
> Coffee


allen unkenrufen zum trotz
 ich mag  kocmo


----------



## Northern lite (17. April 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> allen unkenrufen zum trotz
> ich mag  kocmo



wieso Unkenrufe?  was soll mit Kocmo sein?


----------



## Don Trailo (17. April 2009)

Northern lite schrieb:


> wieso Unkenrufe?  was soll mit Kocmo sein?


 dieses ewige no made in usa/europa gesabber....


----------



## Northern lite (17. April 2009)

achso... also reiner Blödsinn....

ich mag die Rahmen... bin auch immer wieder am überlegen mir nicht einen zuzulegen


----------



## CrashOversteel (17. April 2009)

Und schöne Schweißnähte haben die mittlerweile auch.

Mir gefällts auch gut, lediglich der Vorbau muss tiefer.


----------



## Coffee (18. April 2009)

meine alte gurke


----------



## schnellejugend (18. April 2009)

Die Stütze ist vergammelt, die glänzt garnicht mehr.


----------



## tvaellen (18. April 2009)

Mmmh ist was dran, die Stütze sollte so schwarz sein wie der Vorbau...

Betr. Kocmo : hast du neuerdings Rückenprobleme?
So viele Spacer kenne ich gar nicht von dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnium (18. April 2009)

geiler Hobel


----------



## Coffee (18. April 2009)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Die Stütze ist vergammelt, die glänzt garnicht mehr.




die war schon immer matt titan *gg*




tvaellen schrieb:


> Mmmh ist was dran, die Stütze sollte so schwarz sein wie der Vorbau...
> 
> Betr. Kocmo : hast du neuerdings Rückenprobleme?
> So viele Spacer kenne ich gar nicht von dir



das Kocmo ist ja auch nicht für mich und bevor ich die Gabel "final" abschneide, denn ab ist ab, soll die kundin erstmal paar km einrollen udn testen wie hoch sie den lenker wirklich will  bleibt also am ende nicht so 

lg coffee


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (18. April 2009)

Wohl eher was fürs Classic Forum, dennoch hier mein altes High Tech.
Stand wohl 10 Jahre beim Kollegen im Keller rum bevor der es an mich verschenkt hat.
Immerhin hat es Rund um Köln ohne mucken mitgemacht...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. April 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Endlich fertig



Sehr schönes Rad! Tolle Farbkombination. Klassische Laufräder wären eventuell noch eine Überlegung wert, aber die Ksyrium passen hier auch schon ganz gut


----------



## Team Slow Duck (19. April 2009)

Da mein altes MTB heute an den Herrn Senior übergeben wird und das Neue morgen geliefert wird, bin demzufolge ca 24 Std mountainbikelos, hier mal meine Straßenrennpferdchen.

Nr. 1 Stevens Aspin 2009 Rh 64 mit Ultegra Triple und Fulcrum Racing 5:





Nr 2 Canyon Speedmax 2008 Rh 59 mit Ultegra und Vuelta Superlite:


----------



## sporty (20. April 2009)

Juchhu, ich bin/werde alt


----------



## cc1 (20. April 2009)

Das De Rosa ist ein Traum! 

Evtl. würde ich ein paar Details ändern (Sattel, Vorbau, Stütze), aber grundsätzlich ist das Teil einfach nur geil... Super Rahmenset, schöne Lackierung.


----------



## kommat (20. April 2009)

Team Slow Duck schrieb:


> Da mein altes MTB heute an den Herrn Senior übergeben wird und das Neue morgen geliefert wird, bin demzufolge ca 24 Std mountainbikelos, hier mal meine Straßenrennpferdchen.
> 
> Nr. 1 Stevens Aspin 2009 Rh 64 mit Ultegra Triple und Fulcrum Racing 5:
> 
> ...


 
Schöne Räder!

Und willkommen im Club der positiven Vorbausteigung! 

Ich habe bei mir die Vorbei auch so umgedreht, sonst hätte ich trotz maximaler Spaceranzahl eine Sattelüberhöhung von 12cm, das wäre mir dann doch zuviel.


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (20. April 2009)

@sporty
Das De Rosa ist der Hammer!
Vor allem mit der grauen Centaur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (20. April 2009)

Mein "alter" Hobel in neuem Glanz.


----------



## sporty (21. April 2009)

Erstmal danke für die Blumen !
Das De Rosa ist so aufgebaut wie es der Vertrieb vorgeschlagen hat.Ich denke aber auch das entweder ein weißer Sattel (Selle Italia SLR) oder ein schwarzer SLR mit schwarzen Lenkerband passen würde.
Das schöne ist das sich im MTB-Forum keiner über die MTB-Pedale aufregt


----------



## cc1 (21. April 2009)

Nur weil wir hier im MTB Forum sind, hab ich Dich verschont! 
Aber spätestens wenn ich mir vorstelle wie du in MTB Latschen da drauf fährst, wird schon ein wenig anders...


----------



## Coffee (21. April 2009)

mir würde das derosa mit mehr silbernen teilen besser gefallen (vorbau, lenker und stütze) dazu ein weisser sattel zum weissen lenkerband. dann kommt die rahmenfarbe noch viel schöner rüber.

ansonsten sehr schön 

lg coffee


----------



## natty_dread (21. April 2009)

alt:





neu:


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (21. April 2009)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube eine ganz leichte Verbesserung zwischen alt und neu erkennen zu können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (21. April 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Endlich fertig



  

glückwunsch. meiner meinung verträgt ein quantum pro neue teile bestens


----------



## natty_dread (22. April 2009)

8hEnnEs7 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube eine ganz leichte Verbesserung zwischen alt und neu erkennen zu können!



geringfügig...
Allerdings in erster Linie, was die richtige Rahmengröße angeht.


----------



## Ti-Max (22. April 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Endlich fertig



Feines Rad das Klein. Ich finde Klein baut seit Jahren optisch sehr ansprechende Räder mit hohem Wiedererkennungswert, zumal die Rahmenbeschriftung und Lackierung immer noch sehr dezent und klassisch ist, im Gegensatz zu einigen, fahrenden Werbeflächen

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Der P (22. April 2009)




----------



## KaschmirKönig (23. April 2009)

@natty_dread

der "alt"-renner ist ein cust-tec oder?


----------



## cc1 (23. April 2009)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich finde Klein baut seit Jahren optisch sehr ansprechende Räder mit hohem Wiedererkennungswert



Die bauen seit Jahren gar nix mehr (ansprechendes). Das oben gezeigte ist schon "sehr alt"


----------



## natty_dread (23. April 2009)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:


> @natty_dread
> 
> der "alt"-renner ist ein cust-tec oder?



Gekauft hab ichs als Drössiger. Kann aber durchaus identisch sein mit dem Cust Tec und ich meine auch zumindest mit Eifelmanufaktur und vermutlich unzähligen anderen.

Der Rahmen plus Gabel, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker steht übrigens zum Verkauf. Bei Interesse PN...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. April 2009)

cc1 schrieb:


> Die bauen seit Jahren gar nix mehr (ansprechendes). Das oben gezeigte ist schon "sehr alt"



Stimmt, der Rahmen ist schon über 10 Jahre alt, wurde aber erst jetzt aufgebaut 

@DER P, den Cannondalerahmen in der farbe fand ich auch schon immer


----------



## orchknurz (29. April 2009)

heute aufgebaut aber leider bei dem regen nicht gefahren


----------



## Hajo59ger (30. April 2009)

Mein neues Rennrad " Simplon Pride " .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (30. April 2009)

A man´s bike! Ich warte auf ein Thomson Sattelstutze, Zero Gravity Bremsen, neue Shimpanzo Kurbel und ein neue Gabel. Der Gabel ist zu kurz geschnitten.


----------



## lukabe (30. April 2009)

Hab seit Januar auch n Rennrad zum Ausdauertraining neben dem Biken:



Quantec Race Basic in Perlweiß 
Sieht auf dem Bild allerdings bisschen seltsam aus... Hier schauts besser aus:
(Is allerdings auch n HDR Bild... aber allein schon der Perspektive wegen)


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. Mai 2009)

Wird selten benutzt, aber wenn dann richtig
GT Force


----------



## stoked (2. Mai 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Wird selten benutzt, aber wenn dann richtig
> GT Force



Sorry aber das Lenkerband entstellt das ganze Rad!! Würd den Lenker auch ein gutes Stück runterdrehen... (Aber ich schätz du magst es bewußt so wenn ich mir den Vorbau anschau.)
Ansonsten, GT - cool! Mach was draus.


----------



## bernd_spiegel (2. Mai 2009)

Koga FullPro, Dura Ace EX 1980er, Brooks Swallow Titan,Lenkeband in Honey kommt am Montag

fährt wie die Sau...im Vergleich zum "alten" 105er Alu-Gaul von 2007, der wurde zu recht aussortiert 







kamera verweigert sich grad irgendwie höherer auflösung als 1280x...


----------



## De Vingard (5. Mai 2009)

Seit gestern mein neues Trainings-RR:


----------



## rboncube (5. Mai 2009)

Mausgrau mit schwarz. Gefällt aber trotzdem. Schönes, harmonisches Rad

Gruß René


----------



## De Vingard (5. Mai 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Wo? Ich seh nix! Tarnkappenbomber?
> 
> Gruß René


 


Ich habs bei mir auf dem Bildschirm...

Klappts als Dateianhang?


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Mai 2009)

@De Vingard
 für was braucht man ein *klein* als trainingsrad
 wenn man ein feines *eriksen* fährt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## De Vingard (5. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @De Vingard
> für was braucht man ein *klein* als trainingsrad
> wenn man ein feines *eriksen* fährt??


 
Das KLEIN wurde in der TOUR-Forumsbörse angeboten. Hab zugeschlagen, weil es zu meinen Studizeiten mein absolutes Traumrad war, damals halt unerschwinglich für mich.

...muss aber noch einige Sachen am KLEIN einstellen, bisher passt das ERIKSEN mit Abstand am besten von der Geometrie, hoffentlich macht da ein Wechsel auf einen kürzeren Vorbau (ich fahr normalerweise 100mm, hier ist ein 120er drauf) schon viel aus. Mal luege...

Jetzt hab ich halt ein KLEIN für unter der Woche, ein PRINCIPIA für die schönen Samstage und das ERIKSEN für die schönen Sonntage.


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Mai 2009)

schön pragmatisch, so hast du nicht die qual der wahl und die räder stehen nicht traurig rum


----------



## versus (5. Mai 2009)

De Vingard schrieb:


>



fein, fein das klein! 
silver cloud ist eine wunderschöne lackierung, die aber auch sehr schwer zu fotografieren ist - von wegen mausgrau


----------



## conanfighter (5. Mai 2009)

mein Cannondale R 700






Gruss Con


----------



## jasper (5. Mai 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Wird selten benutzt, aber wenn dann richtig


bei dem vorbau und der lenkerstellung wird mir schwindelig.


----------



## Jaypeare (5. Mai 2009)

conanfighter schrieb:


> mein Cannondale R 700
> 
> Gruss Con



Wie groß bist du? 3 Meter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (5. Mai 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du? 3 Meter?


Ich vermute, die Räder sind 571er. Aber das macht es nur noch schlimmer...

E.


----------



## conanfighter (5. Mai 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du? 3 Meter?







is nen 67er Rahmen und 26 Zoll Räder, ich bin selbst 1,91cm und fahre gern Große Rahmen


----------



## Cyclingjudge (5. Mai 2009)

conanfighter schrieb:


> mein Cannondale R 700



Holy Moly.
Ich bin 198cm groß und fahre ein 64er RR und einen 60er bzw 62er Crosser.
Bei 1,91 ein 67er Rahmen?????????????????????????
Und dann noch mit 26er Rädern??????????
Mit Verlaub: Habe selten ein häßlicheres Rad gesehen. Sorry, aber den Sinn dieses Konstrukts verstehe ich beim besten Willen nicht.

Aber wie auch immer: dir muß er gefallen. Mir nicht.


----------



## rboncube (5. Mai 2009)

De Vingard schrieb:


> Ich habs bei mir auf dem Bildschirm...
> 
> Klappts als Dateianhang?




Hat schon geklappt. Da waren meine Finger wieder schneller auf der Tastatur als mein Computer arbeitet

Gruß René


----------



## Pumare (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
hier eins meiner Gefährten.
Gruß!


----------



## Silberfuchs (7. Mai 2009)

De Vingard schrieb:


> Seit gestern mein neues Trainings-RR:



Sweeet! So stelle ich mir ein schönes klassisches Alu-Rennrad vor. Ist das ein Quantum? Wie sind denn die AC Laufräder so?


----------



## De Vingard (7. Mai 2009)

Silberfuchs schrieb:


> Sweeet! So stelle ich mir ein schönes klassisches Alu-Rennrad vor. Ist das ein Quantum? Wie sind denn die AC Laufräder so?


 
Danke. 

Jepp, ist ein Quantum Race aus 2001.

Zu den AC gibts 2 Meinungen: die einen hassen sie, die anderen lieben sie.

Die schlechte Meinung zu den AC hat mMn 2 Gründe:
- ab Werk sind die wohl nicht gerade gut eingespeicht (sprich zu weich).
- die AC-Naben halten wohl nicht viel aus.

Die Felge selber ist aber top. Wenn Du einen guten Laufradbauer kennst, der Erfahrung damit hat: kaufen und als Custom aufbauen (lassen). Ich hab die Tune Mig70/Mag190 drin, DT-Rev.-Speichen, 24/28, hinten Kreuzungspunkte gebunden. Für mich (65kg) mehr als ausreichend steif. Ich fahr damit jetzt seit 2007 rum, machen richtig viel Spass. Gewicht: 1'250 gr. 

Was halt trotzdem als "Negativpunkt" bleibt ist, dass die Felge recht dünne Bremsflanken hat, also nichts für häufige Regenfahrten in bergigem Terrain.


----------



## De Vingard (7. Mai 2009)

...weiter gehts... 

Principia Rex e Pro, wie es am Sonntag bei der ersten Veranstaltung in diesem Jahr an den Start gehen wird:


----------



## nebeljäger (7. Mai 2009)

die Edge's sind wie gemacht für dieses Rad/Rahmen

nur was ich absolut nicht versteh.....wie man mit einem Principia fahren kann wenn ein Eriksen zu Hause rumsteht


----------



## De Vingard (7. Mai 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> die Edge's sind wie gemacht für dieses Rad/Rahmen
> 
> nur was ich absolut nicht versteh.....wie man mit einem Principia fahren kann wenn ein Eriksen zu Hause rumsteht


 
Man wird doch mal durchwechseln dürfen, die Woche hat ja 7 Tage, oder hast Du jeden Tag dasselbe Unterhösle an? 












(Die hässliche blaue Flasche fürs Werkzeug bitte ich zu entschuldigen, ist mittlerweile Geschichte )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Gestern neu zusammen geschraubt: Mein Orbea Orca! 




Viele Grüße!
Jule


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Mai 2009)

Etwas zu orange. Zumindest die Lauffläche der Stelvio und das Lenkerband sollten nicht unbedingt orange sein. Ansonsten sieht die Sattelposition (inkl. Sattel) etwas komisch aus, ebenso der positive Vorbau samt Lenkerstellung.
Der Rest allerdings sieht gut aus.


----------



## Jule (8. Mai 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Etwas zu orange. Zumindest die Lauffläche der Stelvio und das Lenkerband sollten nicht unbedingt orange sein.


Nein, das ist nicht zu orange! Zumindest nicht für mich. 



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ansonsten sieht die Sattelposition (inkl. Sattel) etwas komisch aus


Das bekomme ich oft zu hören...ich kann so aber am besten sitzen!




lupus_bhg schrieb:


> ...ebenso der positive Vorbau samt Lenkerstellung.


Da werde ich wahrscheinlich auch noch was dran ändern. Ich muß erstmal 'ne Probefahrt machen. Die Feineinstellungen kommen noch.


----------



## rboncube (8. Mai 2009)

Schönes Orbea. Und wenn dir der Sattel und die Vorbaustellungso paßt, dann laß sie auch so. Willst ja über mehrere Stunden schmerzfrei und mit Spaß fahren.

LG René


----------



## ReneM (8. Mai 2009)

Insgesamt schönes Rad. Viel Spaß damit!

Gruß

René


----------



## KaschmirKönig (8. Mai 2009)

positiver vorbau rockt =)


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Mai 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> die Edge's sind wie gemacht für dieses Rad/Rahmen
> 
> nur was ich absolut nicht versteh.....wie man mit einem Principia fahren kann wenn ein Eriksen zu Hause rumsteht



ev ist er romatisch und kann nicht loslassen
 gerade bei rr denke ich wenn man das ideale gefunden hat wird der rest wertlos und verkauft! oder man ist eben sammler zum befummeln....
bei mtb ist das wider anders , da mehr einsatzbereiche bla bla bla bla bla bla bla


----------



## De Vingard (8. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> gerade bei rr denke ich wenn man das ideale gefunden hat wird der rest wertlos und verkauft! oder man ist eben sammler zum befummeln


 
"Wertlos" ist der richtige Ausdruck. Wieviel % vom Anschaffungswert bekommt man für ein 7 Jahre altes Rad aus Alu? 20%? 30%? Sicher nicht mal annähernd der Wert, den es für einen selber hat (das Rad hab ich mir 2002 gegönnt als Belohnung für mein bestandenes Studium, ist also auch irgendwie sowas wie ein Liebhaberstück. Hab ich mir damals jedenfalls auch erstmal absparen müssen). Geometrie vom Principia passt haargenau, hab das gestern wieder gemerkt. Nicht umsonst hab ich mir den Massrahmen von Eriksen genau nach der Geo vom Principia bauen lassen. Kurzum: das P. wird sicher nicht verkauft. Nie.

Edit 1 meint: dazu passt deine Signatur!

Sorry fürs OT.

Edit 2 meint: Schöne Farbkombi, Jule! (Der Rahmen gefällt mir aber nicht wirklich )


----------



## jasper (8. Mai 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> über mehrere Stunden schmerzfrei


wie jetzt, das geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr. lefty (8. Mai 2009)

Cannondale super six
bin begeistert


----------



## Sickgirl (8. Mai 2009)

Mein kleines Cannondale:


----------



## bofh (8. Mai 2009)

Schick.
Aber: wie lang sind denn die Kurbeln? Und: Magst Du Lenker mit extrem viel Drop?

E.


----------



## Sickgirl (8. Mai 2009)

Die Kurbeln sind 170 mm lang
Der Lenker ist ein Frauenmodell mit wenig Reach und Drop (75 und 142 mm)
Durch die kleinen Laufräder wirkt beides recht groß


----------



## kommat (8. Mai 2009)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Die Kurbeln sind 170 mm lang
> Der Lenker ist ein Frauenmodell mit wenig Reach und Drop (75 und 142 mm)
> Durch die kleinen Laufräder wirkt beides recht groß


 
Und wie groß bist du?


----------



## rboncube (8. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich find ich das Cannondale ganz nett. Aber der Lenker und die STI´s sehen schon gigantisch aus. Aber da kannst du ja auch nichts dafür. An dem kleinen Rahmen schaut irgendwie alles etwas zu groß aus. Hauptsache dir passts und du hast Spaß beim fahren.

Gruß René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (9. Mai 2009)

Ich bin 1,62, Schrittlänge 75cm


----------



## Ampelhasser (10. Mai 2009)

Hi,
hier mal mein Battaglin Stahlrenner.











Ampel


----------



## bofh (10. Mai 2009)

Sehr schöner, stimmiger Aufbau. Einzig die schwarzen Naben und Speichen stören mich ein wenig - da hätte ich silberne genommen.

E.


----------



## nebeljäger (10. Mai 2009)

ein stählerner in dieser Rahmengröße sieht zwar immer etwas "zerbrechlich" aus...

aber...

der Aufbau ist allererste Sahne! Klasse! Gratuliere!


----------



## tzu25 (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

hier mal mein neuer Renner


----------



## wildcat_1968 (16. Mai 2009)

heute fertiggeworden: Specialized S-Works Roubaix:


----------



## Ti-Max (28. Mai 2009)

sekt88 schrieb:


> A man´s bike! Ich warte auf ein Thomson Sattelstutze, Zero Gravity Bremsen, neue Shimpanzo Kurbel und ein neue Gabel. Der Gabel ist zu kurz geschnitten.



Feines Argon Road.

Wohl der einzige RR-Alurahmen, den ich mir antun würde.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## jasper (28. Mai 2009)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> heute fertiggeworden: Specialized S-Works Roubaix:


nimm´s mir nicht krumm, aber ich finde ultegra und hirschgeweih wirken an dem rad deplatziert.


----------



## bofh (28. Mai 2009)

Das Cinelli ist sehr schön aufgebaut. Nur die Lenkerstellung... 

Da Specialized hat zwei schicke Sachen: Das Vorder- und das Hinterrad. Endlich mal kein System-LRS. Ansonsten finde ich die Farbgebung einfach nur grausam - sehr unruhige Lackierung, verstärkt durch das Lenkerband. Dazu noch diese Einsätze in Gabel und Hinterbau, die dort nochmals für optische Unruhe sorgen. Gruselig.

E.


----------



## Northern lite (28. Mai 2009)

das Specialized ist einfach nur gruselig.... aber vielleicht wirkt es real besser als auf dem Bild...

bei der Cinelli-Farbgebung hätte ich eher weißes Lenkerband und dafür nen blauen Sattel gewählt. In meinen Augen wäre es dann ausgewogener und gleichmäßiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky_M (31. Mai 2009)

Hier mal mein neuestes


----------



## Somnium (31. Mai 2009)

s p a c e


----------



## Rocky_M (31. Mai 2009)

Hatte es noch geschafft 
Trotzdem Danke


----------



## sunracer (1. Juni 2009)

sporty schrieb:


>



Ein wirklich schöner Klassiker & tolle Fotos.


----------



## dirk_ (1. Juni 2009)

hallo
hab auch eins 
rocky turbo mit campa
mavic cosmic 
und
einer grooossen pumpe 
gruss dirk


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (1. Juni 2009)

Da ich ja den Thread immer noch abboniert habe und ich nun auch ein neues Rennrad habe möcht ich es euch auch gleich mal präsentieren. So wie´s da steht hat es 7,5 Kilo und fahren tut es sich echt geil!!!







Mehr dazu in meinem Fotoalbum oder bei Rennrad-news.de. Da ist mein Name genauso...... grins!


----------



## dirk_ (1. Juni 2009)

hallo
ich sehe gerade die fulcrum räder, was hälst du von denen ?
das sind die zero ?
ja, es gibt schon schöne räder .... da kann ich nicht mithalten,mit dem ollen rocky
gruss dirk


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (1. Juni 2009)

Hi Dirk, ja genau das sind die Fulcrum Racing Zero, Two Way fit!

Ich hatte vorher die Ksyrium SL und kann eigentich keinen Unterschied feststellen. Ich habe sie ausgewählt, da sie optisch am besten zum Rahmen passen und im Netz habe ich auch nichts negatives gelesen. Ich bin zwar kein Profi, aber bei dem Preis sollten sie schon gut sein, was sich bei meiner bisherigen Erfahrung auch bestätigt hat!

Die LR sind ok!


----------



## dirk_ (1. Juni 2009)

ja,.... ich hatte schon mal an die shamal gedacht.....
kennt du die räder ?
ist halt alles auch ne preisfrage ........
gruss dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (1. Juni 2009)

Shamal kenn ich nur vom hörensagen, wie gesagt mein Fulcrum-LR sind ok, die Shamal kenn ich nicht. Ist dann wohl nur noch eine Frage der Optik, oder?


----------



## dirk_ (1. Juni 2009)

ja, klar, na, mal sehen was die zeit bringt...

gruss dirk


----------



## Johnny Rico (2. Juni 2009)

Habe mir ein Zweit- bzw. Schlechtwetterrad angelacht.

Gebrauchtkauf als Komplettrad mit Ultegra-SL und WH-500 LRS aber mit vorhandenen Teilen aus dem heimischen Fundus etwas aufgewertet...

Der Rahmen ist ein Pro SL 2009 mit innenlaufenden Zügen, 1,1/8 --> 1,1/4 Zoll Gabelschaft und integriertem BB90 Tretlagersystem.


----------



## Der P (2. Juni 2009)

Wie immer sehr schön Johnny  Sowohl Rad als auch Bilder.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (2. Juni 2009)

...


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (2. Juni 2009)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Habe mir ein Zweit- bzw. Schlechtwetterrad angelacht.
> 
> Gebrauchtkauf als Komplettrad mit Ultegra-SL und WH-500 LRS aber mit vorhandenen Teilen aus dem heimischen Fundus etwas aufgewertet...
> 
> Der Rahmen ist ein Pro SL 2009 mit innenlaufenden Zügen, 1,1/8 --> 1,1/4 Zoll Gabelschaft und integriertem BB90 Tretlagersystem.



Echt schön!!!!!!

Was hast´n da für ne Kamera?


Edit: Wahrscheinlich die D300 wie auch bei deinen anderen Bildern, gell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nowide (2. Juni 2009)

hi Leute, kurze Frage, welchen Schnitt fährt ein wenig trainierter Rennradler auf 35 km.
ich fahre mit meinem alten Trecking und großen Rucksack bepackt ins 35 km entfernte Dorf 3 ampeln. einen Schnitt von etwa 22 km. aber von Anfang bis Ende vollgastreten.. 

Wie würde das mit rennrad aussehen.

Frage zwei: welchen schnitt fährt ihr so.


ist schön durchzublättern schone aber auch ein paar hässliche Räder 
Grüße n.


----------



## Johnny Rico (2. Juni 2009)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Echt schön!!!!!!
> 
> Was hast´n da für ne Kamera?
> 
> ...



Hi,

Genau. D300 und ein 70-200/2.8 VR

Danke schön...


----------



## Johnny Rico (2. Juni 2009)

Nowide schrieb:


> hi Leute, kurze Frage, welchen Schnitt fährt ein wenig trainierter Rennradler auf 35 km.
> ich fahre mit meinem alten Trecking und großen Rucksack bepackt ins 35 km entfernte Dorf 3 ampeln. einen Schnitt von etwa 22 km. aber von Anfang bis Ende vollgastreten..
> 
> Wie würde das mit rennrad aussehen.
> ...



Auf flacher Strecke ohne Stops oder etliche sehr scharfe Kurven kann mMn auch ein untrainierter Fahrer locker einen 30er fahren.

Wenn ich ins Sauerland fahre (typischer Weise ~1200-1800hm auf 100km) liegt _mein_ Schnitt deutlich drunter. Vielleicht 27,x

Hier im Oberbergischen (typischer Weise ~800-1200hm auf 100km) sind es dann direkt mal 2-3Km/h mehr drin.

Grüße
Johnny


----------



## Nowide (2. Juni 2009)

ok Dank Dir, das hab ich vergessen, Strecke ist absolut flach, bis auf ca. 3 Autobahnüberführungen.

hab nun mit Routenplaner nochmal nachgerechnet, es könnte ein 24er Schnitt gewesen sein.
Grob gesagt wär ich dann bei 30 km mit demm Rennrad gut ne viertel Stunde schneller brauche dann 55 minuten (außer bei Gegenwind) . nicht schlecht.


----------



## Der P (2. Juni 2009)

Update von meinem Renner:












Laut Kern Hängewaage jetzt 7,35 kg. Für nen 60 cm Aluklumpen mit Alugabel und ohne teure Teile eigentlich ganz ok.


----------



## Johnny Rico (2. Juni 2009)

Ich bin verliebt!!! Die Lackierung ist einfach wunderschön. Der Aufbau ist ebenfalls sehr gut gelungen. (Zum Glück keine bunten Mäntel) Für mich ein ein _richtig_ schönes Rad. Ein Compadre aus dem Nachbardorf hatte den gleichen Rahmen AFAIR und hat ihn wohl verkauft, frecherweise nicht mir...

Schöne Fotos hast du übrigens auch gemacht. 70-200/4 L?


----------



## Der P (2. Juni 2009)

Danke, danke....stimmt 70-200 4/L und 18-50 2.8  . Die 2.8er Variante des 70-200 steht bei mir aber auch auf der Wunschliste


----------



## Sascha Koch (4. Juni 2009)

So Leute, jetzt mal mein Racer, noch nicht groß auf Leichtbau getrimmt, da mein Focus bis jetzt was das Gewicht betrifft, immer mehr auf das MTB lag.

Was könnte man noch schönes tunen?
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## jasper (7. Juni 2009)

felgenaufkleber ab.


----------



## Somnium (7. Juni 2009)

Ich würde ändern: Vorbau, Lenker(?), Spacer(turm), Gabelschaft, Sattel-Stütze-Einheit, Züge, Kurbel, Bremsen...
Leichter geht es immer, Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters.
Die Decals würde ich aber auf der Felge lassen; die passen mMn gut zum Rahmen.
Understatement ist aber anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (8. Juni 2009)

sorry für das unscharfe bild!


----------



## Der P (8. Juni 2009)

Wow, was´n Bild.


----------



## Georgme (9. Juni 2009)

meins...


----------



## ebru (9. Juni 2009)

sporty schrieb:


> Juchhu, ich bin/werde alt


Ein wunderschönes Fahrrad, ich hoffe ich werde eines Tages auch Besitzer von solch einem wundervollen Gefährten.


----------



## Wave (9. Juni 2009)

hoffe dieses bild ist ein wenig besser?!


----------



## dirk_ (10. Juni 2009)

hi marc
ich wusste gar nicht das hercules noch räder baut 
sieht aber gut aus !
was hast du da für laufräder drinn 
gruss dirk


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Juni 2009)

Steht doch drauf: Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL.
Das Cannondale auf der Seite vorher finde ich auch super. Die Specis werden dagegen nach meinem Geschmack von Generation zu Generation schlimmer.


----------



## dirk_ (10. Juni 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Steht doch drauf: Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL.
> Das Cannondale auf der Seite vorher finde ich auch super. Die Specis werden dagegen nach meinem Geschmack von Generation zu Generation schlimmer.


 
hi 
ja, das carbon konnte ich lesen , aber das cosnic hab ich nicht zusammen bekommen.
gruss dirk


----------



## versus (10. Juni 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Steht doch drauf: Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL.
> Das Cannondale auf der Seite vorher finde ich auch super. Die Specis werden dagegen nach meinem Geschmack von Generation zu Generation schlimmer.



das war auch mein gedanke - ich verstehe die verformten rohre weder technisch noch formal 

schönes de rosa, schönes cd 

das hercules ist wie alle grossvolumigen cfk-bomber nicht so meins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy.man77 (17. Juni 2009)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Ich bin verliebt!!! Die Lackierung ist einfach wunderschön. Der Aufbau ist ebenfalls sehr gut gelungen. (Zum Glück keine bunten Mäntel) Für mich ein ein _richtig_ schönes Rad. Ein Compadre aus dem Nachbardorf hatte den gleichen Rahmen AFAIR und hat ihn wohl verkauft, frecherweise nicht mir...
> 
> Schöne Fotos hast du übrigens auch gemacht. 70-200/4 L?



Hallo Markus, ich glaube das ist mein alter Rahmen! Ich hatte es über das Tour-Forum verkauft. Ich erkenne es an der Schleifspur am Zuggegenhalter an der rechten Kettenstrebe von den Schuhen. Ich kam mit der RH nicht mehr so gut zurecht, habe mittlerweile ein Caad8 in RH 58, passt besser!

@ Der P: Ich hoffe, Du bist zufrieden damit?

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Der P (17. Juni 2009)

Hi Thorsten,

stimmt ist dein alter Rahmen und JA ich bin zurieden damit. Passt mir wirklich super, fährt sich klasse und die Lackierung ist einfach ein Traum. Also ich für meinen Teil würd es wieder machen 
Ich hoffe es gefällt....

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## crazy.man77 (17. Juni 2009)

schön das alles passt! Das Gewicht ist echt super! Hast Du eine Teileliste? Ich bin nie unter 8KG gekommen (Mit 7800er Dura Ace, Ksyrium SL, Syntace F99 & Racelite etc.).


----------



## Der P (17. Juni 2009)

Hier mal die Teileliste auf die schnelle:





Der Aufbau sollte sich halt finanziell im Rahmen halten und ich bin mit dem Ergebnis mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## crazy.man77 (17. Juni 2009)

hab ich mir gedacht: der LRS holt einiges raus. Nicht schlecht schade, dass es mir etwas zu groß (Oberrohrlänge) war.


----------



## Johnny Rico (17. Juni 2009)

crazy.man77 schrieb:


> Hallo Markus, ich glaube das ist mein alter Rahmen! Ich hatte es über das Tour-Forum verkauft. Ich erkenne es an der Schleifspur am Zuggegenhalter an der rechten Kettenstrebe von den Schuhen. Ich kam mit der RH nicht mehr so gut zurecht, habe mittlerweile ein Caad8 in RH 58, passt besser!
> 
> @ Der P: Ich hoffe, Du bist zufrieden damit?
> 
> ...



Die Welt ist echt klein, oder? Ich fand das Teil schon damals(tm) - als wir die ein oder andere Tour zusammen unternommen haben - fantastisch.

Wenn du Bock hast, können wir ja noch mal ein Ründchen der alten Zeiten wegen drehen... Bei Interesse: PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (18. Juni 2009)

Hab mein CAAD7 in Rente geschickt und die Teile recyclet. 





Ein Traum wurde wahr.


----------



## Andre88 (21. Juni 2009)

Hier ist auch mal mein Bock fürs schöne wetter 

Ich weiß es steht falsch herum... Dummer anfängerfehler von mir...


----------



## rboncube (21. Juni 2009)

Andre88 schrieb:


> Hier ist auch mal mein Bock fürs schöne wetter
> 
> Ich weiß es steht falsch herum... Dummer anfängerfehler von mir...




Schön, macht echt was her. Fehlen nur noch fette Aerolaufräder.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Lowrider (23. Juni 2009)

mein s-works e5. hat nun auch schon ein paar km runter. diese rad hat das klein quantum pro von der persönlichen bestenliste verdrängt... es passt wie ein massrahmen und ist superschön zum fahren.

meisstens wird es mit den shimano rädern gefahren,.. die cosmic sl sind nur schönwetter räder;-)


----------



## turo (24. Juni 2009)

Sehr sehr schön. Weiss ist eben sehr edel. Die Cosmic`s sind mir persönlich zu lebendig, ohne Labels wäre es nach meinem Geschmack noch schöner. 
Was bringt deine Maschine auf die Waage?
(Hast Du das Bike von Nöggi?)

Gruss Fc


----------



## Northern lite (24. Juni 2009)

also mir gefallen die Weltmeisterstreifen so gar nicht...

wirkt für mich ein wenig wie so ne Regenbogenfahne (aber jetzt bitte nicht misverstehen)


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Juni 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Hab mein CAAD7 in Rente geschickt und die Teile recyclet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön!

Ich würde die Spacer, Sattelklemme und Kettenblattschrauben in schwarz nehmen. Kurbel und Schaltwerk in schwarz wären noch super, aber gibt's in hochwertig ja nicht von Shimano. Campa wäre echt toll an dem Rad.
Aber das ist Meckern auf hohem Niveau, alles andere paßt. Vor allem die Laufräder ohne Aufkleber finde ich gut.


----------



## nebeljäger (24. Juni 2009)

@jaypeare

 schönes Colnatschgo

....irgendwie würde mir eine gerade Gabel besser gefallen, aber wie vom Vorgänger bemerkt...meckern auf hohem Niveau


----------



## Jaypeare (25. Juni 2009)

Danke 

Die goldenen Akzente sind ganz bewusst dran, um das schwarz-silber ein wenig aufzupeppen. Kann allerdings sein, dass die Spacer noch wegmüssen, 1 1/8 Spacer auf einem 1" Schaft könnten eine schlechte Idee sein, mal sehen ob das hält.

Bei Kurbel und Schaltwerk denk ich manchmal auch, dass ich lieber ein paar Euro mehr in eine Ultegra SL gesteckt hätte, das Eisgrau würde vermutlich besser passen. Es gibt aber gute Gründe, dass ich mich für Shimano entschieden habe, unter anderem, weil ich da sämtliche Spezialwerkzeuge bereits habe.

Was die Gabel angeht: Es war gar nicht so einfach, eine halbwegs leichte und bezahlbare Gabel mit 1" Schaft zu finden. Ursprünglich hatte ich vor, da eine Colnago Star oder sowas zu verbauen. Die sind neu aber absurd teuer und gehen gebraucht immer noch für 150-200 Euro weg. Da hatte ich dann die Wahl zwischen einer gebrauchten Gabel für >> 100 oder einer neuen für 80 Euro. Die Entscheidung war einfach .

Man sieht es zwar nicht auf den ersten Blick, aber das war eher ein Budget-Projekt. Sämtliche Teile sind neu oder leicht gebraucht günstig zusammengekauft (Die Gruppe ist daher auch ein Mix aus 105, Ultegra und Ultegra SL), das ganze Rad kommt so auf ca. 1200-1300 Euro. Für einen Titanrenner ganz ok finde ich .


----------



## Lowrider (25. Juni 2009)

@Turo:
ne das s-works is nicht von nöggi (wer ist nöggi?). 
wiegt 7,8 kg mit den bebop titan pedalen und den cosmic 
mit den shimano rädern 7,9kg
gewogen mit satteltasche, flaschenhalter usw.(wie auf bild)

@Northern lite:
willst du damit sagen,..mein s-works ist schwul ;-) 

so long
wünsche allen ein schönes wochenende
Lowrider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (26. Juni 2009)

nein soweit würd ich dann doch nicht gehen....

nur würde ich mich fragen ob jeder der sich an mein Hinterrad hängt, wirklich nur meinen Windschatten möchte


----------



## arne1907 (27. Juli 2009)




----------



## versus (27. Juli 2009)

deins? da hat es bianchi geschafft mal ohne die sonstigen rohrverformungen auszukommen und ein richtig schönes rad auf die beine zu stellen 

das rot am rahmen bräuchte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt, denn ich bin bekennender celeste-fan


----------



## arne1907 (27. Juli 2009)

Das Rot am Rahmen war der Grund weshalb ich Jagd auf Einen von 60 weltweit verkauften Team Rahmen machte.


----------



## JensXTR (27. Juli 2009)

RESPEKT!!!


----------



## versus (27. Juli 2009)

arne1907 schrieb:


> Das Rot am Rahmen war der Grund weshalb ich Jagd auf Einen von 60 weltweit verkauften Team Rahmen machte.



ich finde es auch nicht schlecht, nur FÜR MICH nicht zwingend notwendig. die info, dass es den rahmen als einen von 60 kennzeichnet, macht deine jagd verständlicher


----------



## JensXTR (30. Juli 2009)

mein Renner nach dem Umbau (LR, Bremsen, Kurbel)...


----------



## BackfireLX (30. Juli 2009)

Schönes Rad!
Ich bin als am rätseln wie die Sattelstütze festgemacht is... sags mir bitte


----------



## JensXTR (30. Juli 2009)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Schönes Rad!
> Ich bin als am rätseln wie die Sattelstütze festgemacht is... sags mir bitte



die sattelklemme ist im Rahmen integriert... da siehst du auch eine Schraube in der Sitzstrebe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BackfireLX (31. Juli 2009)

Ahhh... das ergibt Sinn 
Coole Lösung!


----------



## Don Trailo (31. Juli 2009)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Ahhh... das ergibt Sinn
> Coole Lösung!



eh come no!
molto bella la bici di JensXTR


----------



## Alex de Large (31. Juli 2009)

endlich fertig!


----------



## arne1907 (31. Juli 2009)

Perfekt!


----------



## turo (31. Juli 2009)

Sehr schön. Viel zu schade um zu Fahren, so dürfen die Pedale bleiben. De Sattel wäre zu dieser Zeit ein Rolls gewesen.

Gruss und Gratulation Fc


----------



## tbird (2. August 2009)

Mein neuer Renner, seit Freitag in meinem Besitz :






und ja, ich darf 3fach fahren. ich bin MTBler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil Baxter (2. August 2009)

Mein Giant TCR Advanced:


----------



## ralfathome (3. August 2009)




----------



## Himbeergeist (3. August 2009)

Oha - sehr viele bekannte Räder hier...
Hier ist dann mal meins:






Grüße,
der Himbeergeist.


----------



## maluf (8. August 2009)

vortrieb rahme 55cm / 1480gr
gewicht bis jetzt :3.680gr 

Shimano Ultegra Umwerfer FD-6500
Shimano 105 Kurbelgarnitur FC-5500 
Selle Italia X 2 Trans 
Shimano Ultegra SL Schaltwerk RD-66
Campagnolo Veloce Felgenbremse
Shimano Kette CN-HG 53 9-fach
Vortrieb Rennrad Rahmen SL light
Shimano Klickpedale PD-R540-SL
> 
> Summe: 389,65 â¬

ich brauche decals , hat jemand eine idee welches und wo kann ich bestellen ?


----------



## Bobbycatuner (10. August 2009)

es gibt doch nichts geileres als ein Rahmen ohne Aufkleber. Lass ihn so wie er ist;-)


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. August 2009)

Ich hätte das Bild gerne nochmal in groß.


----------



## lukabe (10. August 2009)

Ja man erkennt garnix...


----------



## Northern lite (10. August 2009)

das ist vermutlich auch besser so...

...ist unharmonisch zusammengewürfelt!


----------



## Northern lite (10. August 2009)

Tofralu schrieb:


> .. ich finde dein Richey LRS auch nicht gerade ne Wucht am Curtis.



ist er auch nicht...

nur momentan stehen ein paar andere Dinge an und ich fahr ihn noch ein bißchen, bis er gegen was besseres getauscht wird


----------



## emizneo (11. August 2009)

Kunststoffeigenbau
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (12. August 2009)

welche der parts hast du selbstgebaut?


----------



## emizneo (12. August 2009)

jasper schrieb:


> welche der parts hast du selbstgebaut?


Tschuldigung, meinte das Rad selbst zusammengebaut.


----------



## BackfireLX (12. August 2009)

Hab glaube meins noch garnet gezeigt...


----------



## kopfnikka67 (15. August 2009)

Mein kleines RR 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bofh (15. August 2009)

Hübsches Orbea.
Mit am Besten finde ich aber, daß Orbea die Marke Zeus wiederbelebt...

E.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (15. August 2009)

bofh schrieb:


> Hübsches Orbea.
> Mit am Besten finde ich aber, daß Orbea die Marke Zeus wiederbelebt...
> 
> E.



Extra für Dich  ein Bild vom Vorbau, den lieb ich ganz besonders.


----------



## stubenhocker (15. August 2009)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Mein kleines RR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Warum hast Du eine Sattelstütze mit Versatz und den Sattel dann ganz nach vorn geschoben????


----------



## kopfnikka67 (15. August 2009)

Das Bike stand so zum Verkauf ohne Handlungsraum und da nach dem Erwerb des Rades und meinem Fully tuning der Geldbeutel ziemlich klamm ist muss eine andere Sattelstütze noch warten


----------



## Aison (19. August 2009)

cooles Youtube Video zum Thema  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn29DvMITu4"]YouTube - Performance[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (19. August 2009)

Aison schrieb:


> cooles Youtube Video zum Thema  YouTube - Performance



Kalter Kaffee

hier mal meine, fürs erste fertige Teerfrähse:


----------



## Don Trailo (27. August 2009)

zeitlos schön DAS GIOS


----------



## Silberfuchs (27. August 2009)

> hier mal meine, fürs erste fertige Teerfrähse:



Oha! ...das gute Kebel darf auf dem Sofa Platz nehmen.


----------



## Libtech (30. August 2009)

Na, dann zeig ich auch mal meins  Gabelschaft wurde zwischenzeitlich gekürzt + 3T ARX Vorbau ist drauf.


----------



## erkan1984 (30. August 2009)

die kurbel ist echte Sahne


----------



## maluf (30. August 2009)

Trek 1.9 ultegra
ich habÂ´gestern gekauft , 2 monate alt und 440km
800â¬ ist der preis ok fÃ¼r dieses fahrrad ? Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnium (31. August 2009)

Da es dir offensichtlich 800â¬ wert ist, scheint der Preis angemessen. Bezahlt ist es ja vermutlich, also genieÃ die letzten warmen Tage...


----------



## Kooni81 (31. August 2009)

So dann will ich mal meinen Renner bestückt mit der neuen Ultegra (Compact) zeigen 






Von vorne:



Highlight sind natürlich die Innenverlegten Züge und die Carbon Schalt/Bremshebel!






Das Bike ist somit in der finalen Version. 
Jetzt ist erstmal Schluß mit Tuning 

Ok, vlt. gibt es mal noch ne neue Sattelstütze wenn die KCNC-Stütze das knacken nicht aufhört.

Die neue Ultegra läuft super. Vor allem die Bremsen packen richtig gut zu!



Greetz

Kooni


----------



## Focusracer (31. August 2009)




----------



## iceCalt (5. September 2009)

Focusracer schrieb:


>




Wenn du von deiner Festplatte aus verlinkst, dann können wir das nie und nimmer sehen können.


----------



## maluf (9. September 2009)




----------



## Cross-biker (14. September 2009)

Wenn ich mir die Teuren Bikes hier ansehe, 
traut man sich seinen guten alten Stahlracer hier garnicht reinzustellen,
aber ich kann nur sagen, das teil läuft und läuft und läuft. 
Fragt mich bitte nicht nahc dem Baujahr, ich habe keine Ahnung, 
habe das Teil auch nur gebraucht gekauft.
Wenn mein Studium beendet ist werde ich das gute Stück evtl. gegen ein leichteres Model tauschen.


----------



## bofh (14. September 2009)

Hey, das Rad ist aus den Anfangsjahren der 90er. Aus der Zeit fahre ich auch noch einige Teile spazieren.
Nur scheint Dir das Rad nicht ganz zu passen: es wirkt ein bis zwei Größen zu klein.

E.


----------



## Michaone (14. September 2009)

PFUI Rennräder


----------



## Cross-biker (14. September 2009)

bofh schrieb:


> Hey, das Rad ist aus den Anfangsjahren der 90er. Aus der Zeit fahre ich auch noch einige Teile spazieren.
> Nur scheint Dir das Rad nicht ganz zu passen: es wirkt ein bis zwei Größen zu klein.
> 
> E.


Das Teil hat einen 56er Rahmen, damit komme ich bei meinen 1,80m gut zurecht, was macht den den zu kleinen Eindruck aus wenn man mal fragen darf?


----------



## ONE78 (14. September 2009)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


>



sieht jetzt so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (14. September 2009)

Cross-biker schrieb:


> was macht den den zu kleinen Eindruck aus wenn man mal fragen darf?


Die sehr weit ausgezogene Sattelstütze.

E.


----------



## Pace39 (15. September 2009)

bofh schrieb:


> Die sehr weit ausgezogene Sattelstütze.
> 
> E.



Die Sattelstütze ist überhaupt nicht weit ausgezogen, schau Dir mal die restlichen Räder hier im Thread an. Wer eine etwas sportlichere Sitzposition mit deutlicher Sattelüberhöhung bevorzugt fährt mit weitaus längerer Sattelstütze. 

Grüße Chris


----------



## bofh (15. September 2009)

Pace39 schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze ist überhaupt nicht weit ausgezogen, schau Dir mal die restlichen Räder hier im Thread an. Wer eine etwas sportlichere Sitzposition mit deutlicher Sattelüberhöhung bevorzugt fährt mit weitaus längerer Sattelstütze.


Diese Sattelstütze ist weit ausgezogen.

Anscheinend vergißt Du, daß dieses Rad keinerlei Sloping hat und die allermeisten Räder hier im Thread teilweise recht starkes Sloping aufweisen. Logisch, daß dann die Sattelstütze weiter ausgezogen werden muß.

E.


----------



## Pace39 (15. September 2009)

bofh schrieb:


> Diese Sattelstütze ist weit ausgezogen.
> 
> Anscheinend vergißt Du, daß dieses Rad keinerlei Sloping hat und die allermeisten Räder hier im Thread teilweise recht starkes Sloping aufweisen. Logisch, daß dann die Sattelstütze weiter ausgezogen werden muß.
> 
> E.



Ach so...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5973036&postcount=2437

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5975416&postcount=2445

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6035596&postcount=2466

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6184959&postcount=2482

Die armen Jungs fahren wohl alle zu kleine Rahmen....   Durch meine Erfahrung als Lizenztrainer sehe ich dies nicht so.... 

Grüße Chris


----------



## bofh (15. September 2009)

Du willst mich nicht verstehen. Ist ok.

Bitte weiter mit Bildern.

E.


----------



## Cross-biker (15. September 2009)

So, ich habe diese Diskussion verfolgt, da ich mich vorher nicht wirklich mit dem Geometrie Kram auseinadergesetzt habe, hab ich mal den Zollstock ausgepackt.
Und ich habe tatsächlich die richtigen Einstellung für mich, gemäß  diesem Rechner

http://www.rsf-donnersberg.de/geometrie_rechner.html

Mit dem Rechner komme ich auf die am Bike gemessenen Werte (+- 0,5 cm), also, alles Paletti. (Die Einstellungen habe ich nur durch Testen herausgefunden)
Würde ich einen größeren Rahmen nehmen, würde es, glaube ich, etwas instabiler werden wenn ich vorne auf dem Lenkeranbau liege und beginne zu beschleunigen.


----------



## Pace39 (15. September 2009)

Hallo,


Cross-biker schrieb:


> Mit dem Taschenrechner komme ich auf die am Bike gemessenen Werte (+- 0,5 cm), also, alles Paletti. (Die Einstellungen habe ich nur durch Testen herausgefunden)
> Würde ich einen größeren Rahmen nehmen, würde es, glaube ich, etwas instabiler werden wenn ich vorne auf dem Lenkeranbau liege und beginne zu beschleunigen.



Prinzipiell ist ein zu großer Rahmen absoluter Mist, man handelt sich dadurch nur Nachteile ein. Es ist aber durchaus möglich und bei großen Rahmengrößen oft auch eine bewußte Entscheidung eine Nummer kleiner zu fahren und dies durch Vorbau + Sattelstütze auszugleichen. 

Auch auffällig ist, je größer der Fahrer, umso höher wird meist die Sattelüberhöhung.

Ich würde mir auf Grund der Bilder (ausser bei ganz extremen Fällen) nicht ein Urteil erlauben ob das Rad passt, dazu muss ich den Fahrer auf dem Rad sitzen, noch besser fahren sehen. 

Grüße Chris


----------



## maluf (16. September 2009)

++++

[img=http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/8382/beforeafter.th.jpg]


----------



## maluf (16. September 2009)

Tuning 
*[Gabelschaft gekürzt]*
*[sattelstütze gekürzt]*
*-tune carbon Flaschenhalter*
*-Sram Lenkerband *
*-BBB CarbonForce BHS-02 Vorbau *
*-KCNC Schnellspannerset Titan RR *
*-Selle Italia SLR XC Gel Flow*
*-Schwalbe Ultremo R Evo* + *Schwalbe extra light schlauch (65g)*

= 520g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ziegenbock (16. September 2009)

Sehr schön dokumentiert. Lediglich die Luft in den Pneus scheint noch zu fehlen. Daher passt die Gewichtsangabe wohl noch nicht 100%ig .


----------



## maluf (16. September 2009)

Ziegenbock schrieb:


> Sehr schön dokumentiert. Lediglich die Luft in den Pneus scheint noch zu fehlen. Daher passt die Gewichtsangabe wohl noch nicht 100%ig .


 
oh ******* 
ich habs vergessen


----------



## rossman (16. September 2009)

Ein Trekki - na dann muss ich meins doch auch mal zeigen.
Zwar nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber immer noch hübsch.





Grüße Rossman


----------



## Captain S (20. September 2009)

Hier mein C9, den Rahmen fahre ich seit genau 1 Jahr!


----------



## dominique (23. September 2009)

meine Rennfeile


----------



## Focusracer (23. September 2009)

rossman schrieb:


> Ein Trekki - na dann muss ich meins doch auch mal zeigen.
> Zwar nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber immer noch hübsch.
> 
> 
> ...



genau  ich hab die gleichen laufräder wie du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht_Aero (3. Oktober 2009)

Moin zusammen,

hier mal meine Trainingsmaschine:


----------



## Kaprado (7. Oktober 2009)




----------



## cluso (11. Oktober 2009)

Hier noch artigerweise ein Bild meines Hobels:


----------



## Don Trailo (11. Oktober 2009)

die kurbel passt einfach nicht zum edlen gerüst


----------



## cluso (11. Oktober 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> die kurbel passt einfach nicht zum edlen gerüst



Doch die passt.


----------



## versus (11. Oktober 2009)

tolles serotta!!! 
mit der pulsion habe ich auch ein wenig mühe, aber das hängt nicht davon ab, an welchem rahmen sie hängt ;-)


----------



## anjalein (18. Oktober 2009)

BÄM! 
Das is MEINS!










LG Anja


----------



## enasnI (18. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Poison Nuke (31. Oktober 2009)

richtige Tourbilder wird es wohl erst nächstes Jahr geben, dieses Jahr war keiner mehr bereit mitzufahren...denen ists zu kalt


----------



## corfrimor (31. Oktober 2009)

anjalein schrieb:


> BÄM!
> Das is MEINS!
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig geiles Rad 



Poison Nuke schrieb:


> richtige Tourbilder wird es wohl erst nächstes Jahr geben, dieses Jahr war keiner mehr bereit mitzufahren...denen ists zu kalt



Bitte was? Die Rennradsaison für Biker geht doch jetzt erst richtig los  Warmduscher alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (13. November 2009)

Mein erstes Rennrad, heute gekommen, fahren lässt es sich echt gut.
~7,5KG


----------



## corfrimor (13. November 2009)

Quantec gefällt mir immer besser. Sehr schön aufgebaut, dezent.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## rboncube (13. November 2009)

Schöner, dezenter Rahmen. Was mir nicht gefällt sind die DA-Riesenhöcker und die Kurbel. Das ist doch noch die alte Dura Ace. Warum nicht die neue mit innenverlegten Zügen? Was wiegen die Laufräder?

Wünsche dir viel Spaß beim Grundlagen -Km sammeln. Deswegen hastes doch gekauft. Nicht wahr?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## sramx9 (13. November 2009)

Nix dolles - aber jedes Frühjahr seit 2005 nehme ich es vom Haken und merke was für ein klasse Kauf es war ( habe mit dem Rad das RRfahren begonnen ). Ultegra mit Truvativ-Kurbeln und WHR550 Laufrädern. Ist im besten Sinne des Wortes "preiswert" gewesen.





Gruß
Jörg


----------



## sramx9 (13. November 2009)

Das Quantec sieht auch sehr lecker aus.


----------



## Weirdo (16. November 2009)




----------



## Unrest (16. November 2009)

(Mittlerweile mit kürzerem Vorbau und anderen Bremsgriffen)

27 Jahre alt, bei mir im Zweitbesitz und mehr als locker für Strecken jenseits der Eisdielengrenze und auch mehr als locker um Poser zu verblasen reichend.


----------



## Kaprado (16. November 2009)

Klassisch ist echt am schönsten. Ein paar klassische Pedalhaken würden passen.


----------



## stubenhocker (16. November 2009)

Ich stehe sonst auf Stahlrahmen (möglichst custom-made), aber alles, was auf der Straße bleibt, darf aus Carbon sein:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (17. November 2009)

Kaprado, du hast natürlich Recht, was die Haken und Riemchen angeht.
Ich habe auch die originale Kurbel und die originalen Pedale - 600 AX - hier liegen, aber da das Ding wirklich genutzt wird, musste ne neue Kurbel (105) her und nen Paar Klicks.

@stubenhocker: Schönes Ding! Woher hast du den Rahmen? Habe den im Zuge von Preisrecherchen teils um die 200$ (+Versand, Zoll und Co.) angeboten bekommen und mich interessiert, was der hier aufm Markt kostet..


----------



## stubenhocker (17. November 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> @stubenhocker: Schönes Ding! Woher hast du den Rahmen? Habe den im Zuge von Preisrecherchen teils um die 200$ (+Versand, Zoll und Co.) angeboten bekommen und mich interessiert, was der hier aufm Markt kostet..


 

Einen SDC für 200? Kann ich nicht so recht glauben. Oder meinst Du vielleicht einen ähnlichen, ungelabelten Carbonrahmen, der teilweise verschleudert wird? Sowas z.B. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=33660 ?
Original kostet der SDC um die 1600, ich habe ihn aber wesentlich günstiger bekommen.
Alexander


----------



## Don Trailo (17. November 2009)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> ich stehe sonst auf stahlrahmen (möglichst custom-made), aber alles, was auf der straße bleibt, darf aus carbon sein:



deine anderen räder im album gefallen mir um welten besser


----------



## stubenhocker (17. November 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> deine anderen räder im album gefallen mir um welten besser


 
Mir auch! (und im Album sind noch nicht mal alle Räder)

Den Carbonschund  habe ich nur gekauft, weil ein Freund und Trainingspartner (siehe Homepage von sdc) von denen gesponsert wird und mir den Rahmen günstig vermacht hat. 
Gesloped gefällt mir sonst nämlich auch gar nicht, das Rad fährt sich aber sehr gut.
Alex


----------



## [email protected] (17. November 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Schöner, dezenter Rahmen. Was mir nicht gefällt sind die DA-Riesenhöcker und die Kurbel. Das ist doch noch die alte Dura Ace. Warum nicht die neue mit innenverlegten Zügen? Was wiegen die Laufräder?
> 
> Wünsche dir viel Spaß beim Grundlagen -Km sammeln. Deswegen hastes doch gekauft. Nicht wahr?
> 
> Gruß Rene´



Danke, bei dem Rad hat das Geld und nicht das aussehen eine große Rolle gespielt, ich finde aber dennoch dass das Rad gut aussieht.

Ja ich werde hauptsächlich beim Mtbsport bleiben aber im Winter geht das Training mit dem Rennrad einfach besser.

David.


----------



## moraa (20. November 2009)

Hier mal wieder mein Red Bull Eigenaufbau:













@ unrest:

Sehr schöner Klassiker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (3. Dezember 2009)




----------



## darkdog (4. Dezember 2009)

So habe mir mal neue Laufräder gekauft


----------



## corfrimor (4. Dezember 2009)

Nettes Rad, aber was ist das denn für 'ne Marke?









Kleiner Scherz ...


----------



## erkan1984 (4. Dezember 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Nettes Rad, aber was ist das denn für 'ne Marke?



von der Rahmenform her würd ich sagen ein Specialized, aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher...


----------



## farbenstern (7. Dezember 2009)

Mein neues altes 

Sakae Custom Tretkurbel 52
Altus LT, Altus
Roadflyer, Hi-Manga, 
Weinmann Tournel Bremsen.
Sakai Custom Vorbau + Lenker
Felgen Super Champion / TR/TR-L







[/URL][/IMG]












Überlege grade was ich ändern werde....
oder alles Original lassen.


----------



## rocky-socks (7. Dezember 2009)

JensXTR schrieb:


> mein Renner nach dem Umbau (LR, Bremsen, Kurbel)...



chic

so sieht meins aus:
















und so das andere:


----------



## Alex791612 (8. Dezember 2009)

mein Puch Rennrad *oldtimer* über 30 Jahre alt
Gebraucht gekauft. 

ist "Quasi" mein Dienstfahrrad, wird nur gefahren zur Arbeit oder zum einkaufen

http://picasaweb.google.com/Alexander.Schaal.1979/MeinPuchRennrad#http://picasaweb.google.com/Alexander.Schaal.1979


----------



## canno-range (9. Dezember 2009)




----------



## cluso (9. Dezember 2009)

farbenstern schrieb:


> Mein neues altes
> 
> Sakae Custom Tretkurbel 52
> Altus LT, Altus
> ...



Bitte nichts daran ändern.

Doch, halt. Die Position Rennrad gemässer einstellen.


----------



## Alex791612 (9. Dezember 2009)

sorry leute muß *leider* absagen, meine Frau muß länger arbeiten und der Heizungsableser kommt genau um 16:30 Uhr.

Wenn man einmal was vorhat .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highwayman (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,

 ich bin neu hier im Forum und hab heuer ein altes Rennrad geschenkt bekommen. Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch paar Infos darüber geben ob es sich rentiert es wieder herzurichten.

 Es ist vom Schweizer Hersteller Villiger, hat Mavic Laufräder, Naben, Schaltung und Bremsen sind Suntour GPX...


 Viele Grüße
 Markus

 *


----------



## scylla (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi Highwayman,

sieht ja schon ziemlich verranzt aus, die Kiste 
Der Rahmen scheint ja aber noch ganz gut in Schuss. Also ganz neu aufbauen würde ich das nicht, aber was sich günstig und schick draus basteln ließe ware eine Singlespeed-Stadtschlampe. Einfach die rostigen Schaltteile wegschmeißen, neues Lenkerband + Sattel, neues KB + Kette und fertig ist die Laube.
Die alten gemufften Stahlrahmen finde ich eigentlich immer recht hübsch für sowas...

Gruß, scylla


----------



## Highwayman (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich will ja auch nicht viel investieren. Neue Mäntel und Schläuche hab ich scho besorgt, da die alten total porös waren. Die neuen sind Triathlonreifen (waren billiger als RR-Mäntel und ich fand die Farbe toll* ) von Conti mit oranger Lauffläche. Hab mir gedacht ich lackier es mattschwarz und dann oranges Lenkerband. Kommt bestimmt gut dann mit den orangen Rädern...*


----------



## Pitbull75 (12. Dezember 2009)

dieses gehört zu mir ;-}}}}}}}}}00
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/511974


----------



## scylla (12. Dezember 2009)

Highwayman schrieb:


> Ich will ja auch nicht viel investieren. Neue Mäntel und Schläuche hab ich scho besorgt, da die alten total porös waren. Die neuen sind Triathlonreifen (waren billiger als RR-Mäntel und ich fand die Farbe toll* ) von Conti mit oranger Lauffläche. Hab mir gedacht ich lackier es mattschwarz und dann oranges Lenkerband. Kommt bestimmt gut dann mit den orangen Rädern...*



Zu Teilen in Orange: Lackierung in Tannengrün (ral6009)! Kommt bestimmt sehr schön


----------



## [email protected] (15. Dezember 2009)

Hab mal ein neues Bild, mit Geschwindigkeitssensor, Trittfrequenzsensor, Uhr und Flaschenhalter hat es 7,6 KG


----------



## sporty (17. Dezember 2009)

war schon mal hier drin, aber ich mußte leider zwischendurch mal meinen alten flickraccount löschen.....


----------



## Peter88 (20. Dezember 2009)

Mein Radel: 






die sattelstellung ist so natürlich nicht ok ... war neu montiert.


----------



## Der P (20. Dezember 2009)

Meins mal wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmv (20. Dezember 2009)

Mein



​


----------



## MountainGhost (20. Dezember 2009)

Der P schrieb:


> Meins mal wieder...




Hat ja schon fast was Romantisches...


----------



## kingtom (20. Dezember 2009)

eines meiner neuen:


----------



## maddda (24. Dezember 2009)

Eigentlich bin ich ja eingefleischter Mountainbiker, aber das RR ist der Hammer....sehr sehr edel


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (25. Dezember 2009)

Das Rad hat top Komponenten, Dura Ace sowieso, Lightweights ebenso und sonst wurde auch nicht gespart. Ob der Rahmen nicht minimal zu klein ist, will ich nicht entscheiden. Aber: Wenn das meine Kiste wäre, würde ich nochmal 300 in ein gescheites Design investieren. Das Rahmendesign wirkt wie Taiwan mainstream. Da könnte man wirklich noch was rausholen, auf die Komponenten abgestimmt und Vorbau dann in Rahmenfarbe und den Namen des Rahmens besser leserlich integrieren, Marken wie Cube oder Stevens haben da mehr drauf. 

Viele unfallfreie km damit!


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Dezember 2009)

Prinzipiell finde ich das Rad auf top. Nur eben das Rahmendesign sagt auch mir nicht zu. Ganz ohne und mit schwarzer Gabel sähe es gut aus, denke ich. Oder halt mit unauffälligerem Dekor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (27. Dezember 2009)

hallo

ich könnte evtl. ein rr der marke gazelle geschenkt bekommen.das rad ist 
ca.20 jahre alt.
meine frage ist ob es was besonderes ist auch in bezug auf die teile,die da wären:
die kurbel ist von sugino inkl. innenlager,schaltwerk hinten ist ein shimano 600,die vorderen padels welche am unterrohr befestigt sind,sind von campa,lenker und vorbau(so meine ich)müßte von icc o.so sein,weiß es nicht genau!ja wenn ich ein foto hätte wäre es kein problem aber wie gesagt bekomme es vieleicht.der steuersatz ist von shimano.
kenne mich mit rennräder nicht so aus und um damit etwas zu trainieren denke ich mal würde es ausreichen.der rahmen bzw,die rohre sind in muffen
verschweißt.die reifen sind auf der felge verklebt.
hoffe das jemand hier ist der mir etwas helfen kann!!

besten dank im voraus!


----------



## malicom (28. Dezember 2009)

Mein erstes RR, ca.8kg. Selbst aufgebaut: Müsing lite Rahmen, Ultegra 2010 Compact-Gruppe, Progress LRS, KCNC Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze und SLR Carbonio Sattel:








Gruss Martin


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Dezember 2009)

...und dann so altmodische SPD-R Pedale?


----------



## kingtom (29. Dezember 2009)

Jes-Si Jam-Es schrieb:


> Das Rad hat top Komponenten, Dura Ace sowieso, Lightweights ebenso und sonst wurde auch nicht gespart. Ob der Rahmen nicht minimal zu klein ist, will ich nicht entscheiden. Aber: Wenn das meine Kiste wäre, würde ich nochmal 300 in ein gescheites Design investieren. Das Rahmendesign wirkt wie Taiwan mainstream. Da könnte man wirklich noch was rausholen, auf die Komponenten abgestimmt und Vorbau dann in Rahmenfarbe und den Namen des Rahmens besser leserlich integrieren, Marken wie Cube oder Stevens haben da mehr drauf.
> 
> Viele unfallfreie km damit!





lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Prinzipiell finde ich das Rad auf top. Nur eben das Rahmendesign sagt auch mir nicht zu. Ganz ohne und mit schwarzer Gabel sähe es gut aus, denke ich. Oder halt mit unauffälligerem Dekor.



einverstanden. 

die gabel gefällt mir persönlich rein optisch auch nicht ganz perfekt. zu fahren ist sie aber sehr gut. hart und dadurch schön direkt, das mag ich. 

mit der grösse habt ihr auch nicht unrecht. grösse m ist eher knapp, grösse l wäre wieder knapp auf der anderen seite . so habe ich mich für den kleineren entschieden. mir ist der komfort des rades nicht ganz unwichtig. mit dem kleineren rahmen ziehe ich die sattelstütze weiter raus, der flex der stütze sollte grösser sein, als der des rahmens. bereut habe ich diese wahl nicht. es ist wirklich recht komfortabel zu fahren. ob dies mit dem grösseren rahmen dann aber nicht auch so wäre, kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen. 

alles in allem gefällt es mir natürlich sehr gut. und nach drei jahren mit der gleichen sram force, welche dann doch gut und gerne schon über 50'000km runter hat, ist es natürlich traumhaft die neue dura-ace zu fahren.


----------



## Lowrider (29. Dezember 2009)

Highwayman schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin neu hier im Forum und hab heuer ein altes Rennrad geschenkt bekommen. Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch paar Infos darüber geben ob es sich rentiert es wieder herzurichten.
> 
> ...



Hi,
schön so was hier zu sehen. Errinerungen werden wach ;-)

das ist ein ehemaliges Teamrad vom Team Helvetia-LaSuisse (1990). Mich erstaunt das GPX verbaut ist und nicht die Superb Pro Gruppe.
Hatte selber zwei dieser Räder mit Sachs Succes Gruppen. Hatte auch ein Original umgelabeltes Bahnrad welches von Schor für Villiger gebaut wurde für das Team Helvetia-LaSuisse, die Bahnkomponenten waren alles Suntour Superb Pro. Foto in meiner Galerie.

mal schauen ob ich irgendwo noch Fotos finde.
Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## malicom (29. Dezember 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> ...und dann so altmodische SPD-R Pedale?


Habe leider nur MTB-Schuhe(SPD) und MTB-Pedalen sehen auch nicht viel besser am Rennrad, oder ...?

Gruss Martin


----------



## Woern (29. Dezember 2009)

Keller aufgeräumt...


----------



## moe 11 (30. Dezember 2009)

hier mal mein renner, is zwar nich der leichteste aber fährt sich super


----------



## Snap4x (30. Dezember 2009)

Woern schrieb:


> Keller aufgeräumt...



Haha so eins hab ich auch


----------



## Woern (30. Dezember 2009)

Hab heute von nem fachkundigen erfahren das die Mondialstikker fake sind.
Ist wohl eine Italienerin, allerdings ein Cicli Zanella Perugia. Ist deins auch so eins oder hast du an der Strebe "Mondial" eingeprägt? 
Bei mir steht da "CZP"!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (30. Dezember 2009)

Nee ich mein so vom Alter her.
Hatte einen Colnago Rahmen mit Campa Schaltung gehabt, den ich aber verkauft habe (500â¬)
Und jetzt hab ich ein deutsches Rennrad. Das auch nur 270â¬ insgesamt gekostet hat.
Ich geben mein Geld mehr fÃ¼r den MTB Kram aus, als fÃ¼r mein Rennrad. MAcht halt mehr Fun.


----------



## darkdog (3. Januar 2010)

Hier mal noch mein altes Rennrad Look KG 196 und Spengle Laufräder


----------



## Kaprado (3. Januar 2010)

Da fehlt die Kette.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (6. Januar 2010)

ich hätte es ja selber nicht für möglich gehalten aber nach 20 Jahren hab ich auch wieder ein Rennrad,wollte eigentlich nach den DDR JugendLeistungskader/ Rennrad nie wieder auf so einem Teil sitzen, aber was tut man nicht alles um auf dem MTB schneller zu werden,
demnächst kommen noch Sram Force 2010 Schalthebel, Kurbel und Schaltwerk,
hier nun mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## Alex_92 (7. Januar 2010)

Hi,
hier mal meins Hab noch einiges vor mir, für Vorschläge offen

Alex


----------



## Fluffi (10. Januar 2010)

Eigentlich wollt ich keine Rennräder, nu hab ich schon 2 Klasiker. Irgendwie haben es mir die Stahlrahmen angetan. 

Kann mir jemand sagen wie alt das Koga Miyata ist ? Und warum steht die Wage bei 10,1 kg ? Ist das nicht bissl schwer ? Laut dem Flite und der grauen 600 etwa 10 Jahre ??


----------



## pfiffikus (10. Januar 2010)

10 jahre könnte etwa hinkommen, wenn nicht sogar noch ein wenig älter. schätze so ca 94er-96er baujahr. 10 kilo sind normal für so ein bike. schon die laufräder wiegen ne menge, mit den bikes von heute einfach nicht zu vergleichen.
ich find sieht echt schick aus nur irgendwie will mir der vorbau und lenker nicht so recht gefallen. bisschen wuchtig für den rest des rades.


----------



## muellema (10. Januar 2010)

schwarze Reifen + schwarzes Lenkerband mit den roten Klamotten sieht es schlimm aus.

Tachokabel bitte mit mehr liebe um den Zug wickeln.


----------



## Fluffi (10. Januar 2010)

Kommt noch, das Rad steht hier 2 Tage. 

Geplannt ist so´n Stummel im verschraubten Steuersatz, damit ich einen neuen Vorbau nehmen kann und trotzdem die Gabel behalten kann. Glaube da gibet was bei Rose. Die Haifischflosse muß auch noch ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (17. Januar 2010)

Fluffi schrieb:


> Kommt noch, das Rad steht hier 2 Tage.
> 
> Geplannt ist so´n Stummel im verschraubten Steuersatz, damit ich einen neuen Vorbau nehmen kann und trotzdem die Gabel behalten kann. Glaube da gibet was bei Rose. Die Haifischflosse muß auch noch ab.



Mach keinen Mist , kauf dir einen 3TTT Schaftvorbau in Silber poliert  oder einen Nitto wenns japanisch sein soll und du hast ein absolutes Traumrad. 

sowas:

http://cgi.ebay.de/New-Old-Stock-3T...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item5ad4f79dec

Wenns Lenkerband ab ist, direkt den Lenker gerade drehen und die STI an die richtige Position.


----------



## zEpHy2k (17. Januar 2010)

Alt und unspektakulär, ich fahre es trotzdem sehr gerne.

Sorry für den Sattel, der muss baldmöglichst etwas vernünftigem weichen.


----------



## rebell74 (18. Januar 2010)

sodala, eben fertig geworden und von der ersten Probefahrt zurück.

Mein erstes RR 
Hab den Rahmen bei Ebay gesehen und dachte mir, hey für kleines Geld nen RR aufbauen... und dann hab ichs getan. Ich weiss, Univega ist net soo der Bringer, aber für das "Erste" denke ich reicht es. Vielleicht macht es mir ja auch keinen Spass  ... wobei die Probefahrt (25km) net schlecht war  )


Rahmen: Univega via Race Scandium
Gabel: Univega Vollcarbon
Steuersatz: FSA
LRS: Mavic Aksium Race
Reifen: Conti Ultra Sport 23/622
Kurbeln: Sram Rival 34/50
Kassette: Shimano 105 27/12 ... ja, bei mir Zuhause ist es nicht flach
Kette: Shimano 5600
Schaltwerk: Sram Rival
Umwerfer: Sram Rival
Schalt-/Bremshebel: Sram Rival
Bremsen: Sram Rival
Lenker: BBB Elitebar 42cm
Vorbau: BBB Ultraforce 75mm
Stütze: BBB Roadpost
Flaschenhalter BBB
Sattel: Selle SLR VX AM
Pedale: Shimano PD-M540
Schalt-/Bremszüge: Jagwire L3
Lenkerband: Procraft Gel

es kommt noch:
KCNC Sattelklemme
KCNC Titan Schnellspannachsen
KCNC Spacerturm


----------



## Woern (18. Januar 2010)

Schick, das Lenkerband lässt mich aus den Augen bluten!


----------



## muellema (18. Januar 2010)

farbige reifen werden mir wohl nie gefallen 

Über das Lenkerband ist alles gesagt. Insgesamt wirkt das Rad ziemlich unruhig.

Was für eine Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## rebell74 (18. Januar 2010)

tja... ich habe noch nie auf langweilig gestanden. Je unruhiger desto besser 
Rahmengröße ist so, dass es mir passt, 49cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. Januar 2010)

Darf man fragen was du gegen Univega hast?


----------



## rebell74 (18. Januar 2010)

absolut nix, bin sogar sehr angenehm überrrascht... aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich... manch einem kanns hier im Forum nicht Prestigelastig und teuer genug sein. Mir gefällt mein neues Rad. Ich hoffe ich werde es regelmäßig bewegen... ist ja nicht mein Einzigstes.... 

So genug zu meinem Rad, jetzt seid ihr wieder dran!


----------



## Knotter (20. Januar 2010)

und mach die gelben, ich bin nur ein Tourifahrer, Ventilkappen ab. 
Ventillänge sieht auch zu lang aus,...


----------



## Stefan74 (20. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube den Univega hab ich mir auch schon mal auf ebay angeguck, mich dann aber doch für Stahl entschieden. Kennst du das Rahmengewicht bzw. Komplettgewicht?


----------



## rebell74 (21. Januar 2010)

Stefan74 schrieb:


> Ich glaube den Univega hab ich mir auch schon mal auf ebay angeguck, mich dann aber doch für Stahl entschieden. Kennst du das Rahmengewicht bzw. Komplettgewicht?



Das Rahmengewicht wird mit 1200 und ein paar zerquetschte angegeben.
Komplettgewicht hab ich derzeit keines da keine Waage, kommt aber demnächst! Subjektiv fühlt es sich sehr leicht an 

Was die Ventilkappen angeht... ja, die sind nicht schön und die Ventile sind in der Tat etwas zu lang... aber es fährt. Feintuning nach und nach 
Heute sind die KCNC Sachen gekommen. Die Mavic org. SSP sind mindestens 3 mal so schwer wie die KCNC Titandingens... und die schlimme Sattelklemme mit SSP ist jetzt auch weg.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (24. Januar 2010)

hier mal mein neues:
storck vision light
campa athena ct carbon
mavic ksyrium elite
look keo sprint
ritchey wcs
selle italia slr xp













mfg
frank


----------



## muellema (24. Januar 2010)

mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> hier mal mein neues:
> storck vision light
> campa athena ct carbon
> mavic ksyrium elite
> ...



Was wiegt das gute Stück denn? Der Vorbau ist ja megalang, dazu noch die Sattelstütze mit Seback.
Um das optische Gleichgewicht herzustellen würde ich eine schwarze Stütze und Sattel (zB Speedneedle) empfehlen.


----------



## Northern lite (24. Januar 2010)

Das Lenkerband ist ja fürchterlich!!!

Ich persönlich mag ja weiße Sattelstützen und Vorbauten nicht.

In meinen Augen würde es optisch ausgewogener wirken, wenn Du ne schwarze Stütze und nen schwarzen Vorbau montieren würdest. Weißes Lenkerband würde dann schön mit dem Sattel korrespondieren und es würde sehr viel harmonischer wirken.

Die weißen Pedale gefallen mir. Schön wäre noch ein dunkles Schaltwerk.

Das neue Decail-Disgn gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## rboncube (24. Januar 2010)

Gleiche Meinung. Schwarze Stütze und Vorbau und dunleres Schaltwerk (ist mir als allererstes ins Auge gestochen). Ansonsten ein schönes Rad. Sind die Athena-Ergos bulliger als die anderen Campas. Dachte zuerst das sind DA- STI. Schaut aber wahrscheinlich nur auf dem Bild so unvorteilhaft aus.

Gruß René


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (24. Januar 2010)

muellema schrieb:


> Was wiegt das gute Stück denn? Der Vorbau ist ja megalang, dazu noch die Sattelstütze mit Seback.
> Um das optische Gleichgewicht herzustellen würde ich eine schwarze Stütze und Sattel (zB Speedneedle) empfehlen.



komplett mit pedalen, flaschenhaltern, leeren flaschen und tacho 8,3 kg in 51.
der vorbau ist 100 mm lang  wirkt eventuell durch die aufnahme so lang.


@rboncube
die ergos sind von der form identisch mit den chorus und record ergos.
da das aber meine erste campa ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen die "alten" aussahen, im laden hatten sie kein rad mit einer centaur oder alten chorus/record.

@northern lite
im rr-forum sind sie begeistert vom ritchey lenkerband 

@all
da kommt nichts schwarzes mehr dran. hätte zwar alles zu hause, das bleibt aber an meinem scott dran 
wo ich euch recht gebe: ein chorus-schaltwerk würde besser passen, aber ich hatte meinen preisrahmen eh schon überschritten. 
bis weihnachten ist es ja nicht mehr lang 

mfg
frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (24. Januar 2010)

Stell mal mein Rennrad ach hier rein: ein Wiesmann Palnatoki
Gruppe ist eine Mischung aus SRAM und Shimano, Laufräder was selber eingespeichtes mit Tune MAG 160 und AC NAbe. Bei der hinteren Felge bin ich noch verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einer Mavic Open 4 CD. Aber bei ebay und im Triathlonform bin ich bisher noch nicht fündig geworden.
Das Rad wiegt jetzt in der Konfigration 6,7 kg,

















Bin mir gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir eine rote Sattelklemmschelle von FRM dazu kaufen soll, als kleinen Kontrast zu den Red Schalgriffen. Was mein ihr dazu?


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2010)

das wiessmann ist der hammer und seit langem mal wieder ein rad zum träumen.
das rot der sram hebel ist mir auch als etwas störend aufgefallen. ein versuch wäre es evtl. wert. mit einer campa-gruppe würde es MIR noch besser gefallen.


----------



## singlestoph (25. Januar 2010)

felge : wievielloch?


----------



## timor1975 (25. Januar 2010)

Hier mein Straßenrad mit ein paar Modifikationen zum letzten Mal. 

VORHER:






NACHHER:


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Januar 2010)

Außer FlaHa erkenn' ich da nix Neues...
Aber das macht nichts, ein schönes Rad ist es trotzdem.


----------



## Kaprado (25. Januar 2010)

Ich find' es schrecklich.


----------



## muellema (25. Januar 2010)

ich find das Rad ist einfach nur laut.... zu viele Schriftzüge und Farben.

Aufkleber von den Felgen runter, schwarze Schnellspanner drau, schwarze Reifen, schwarzer Vorbau und Sattel, Züge entweder in schwarz oder weiß verlegen aber nicht mischen... dann wirkt es ein wenig ruhiger und der Rahmen kommt gut zur Geltung

Warum fährst Du so lange Ventile?


----------



## timor1975 (25. Januar 2010)

> Außer FlaHa erkenn' ich da nix Neues...



-Nokon-Züge
-Sattel
-Flaschenhalter
-Sattelstützenschelle




> ich find das Rad ist einfach nur laut.... zu viele Schriftzüge und Farben.
> 
> Aufkleber von den Felgen runter, schwarze Schnellspanner drau, schwarze Reifen, schwarzer Vorbau und Sattel, Züge entweder in schwarz oder weiß verlegen aber nicht mischen... dann wirkt es ein wenig ruhiger und der Rahmen kommt gut zur Geltung
> 
> Warum fährst Du so lange Ventile?



Da gebe ich Dir durchaus Recht. Das ist aber nunmal der Stil des Rades (Rahmen). Der Rahmen ist vom Hersteller schon zugepflastert, so dass mir gar nichts anderes übrig bleibt bzw. ich die Linie einfach fortgesetzt habe. 

Gerade am Treffpunkt neben den zahlreichen Carbonrennern ist es eine angenehme Abwechslung.

Die Ventile sind so lang, weil ich momentan nur diese habe und die kurzen Ventile bei den Felgen für meine Standpumpe etwas zu kurz sind.

P.S. Bei meinem nächsten Rennrad (in ferner Zukunft) aus Carbon würde ich alles schwarz machen, so wie ich es gerade beim MTB umsetze. In der Zeit genieße ich noch mein LAUTES Straßenrad!


----------



## Kittie (28. Januar 2010)

Colnago Decor in fast NEU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (1. Februar 2010)

Colnage ist fein!

Peng:


----------



## Alex_92 (2. Februar 2010)

Sooo hier mal ein kleines Update von meinem...ein anderer Sattel fehlt noch^^


----------



## Northern lite (2. Februar 2010)

schwarzer Vorbau und weißes Lenkerband....

... dann wäre das Kuota perfekt


----------



## ZwiebelII (3. Februar 2010)

Northern lite schrieb:


> schwarzer Vorbau und weißes Lenkerband....
> 
> ... dann wäre das Kuota perfekt



So wars vorher

.. die Kombi gefällt mir persönlich besser


----------



## Johnny Rico (4. Februar 2010)

Mein Neues...


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Februar 2010)

Unglaublich gutes SuperSix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppendirk (4. Februar 2010)

Mir gefällt es auch sehr! Mit neuem Vorbau von Rotor wirds bestimmt noch schicker.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Northern lite (4. Februar 2010)

sehr geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ist es möglich den rotrn Farbtupfer an der Kurbel gegen einen blauen zu wechseln oder läßt sich das nicht austauschen?


----------



## Johnny Rico (4. Februar 2010)

thx und ja, die Kurbelschraube gibt es in grün (bereits geordert)


----------



## timor1975 (4. Februar 2010)

Bildhübsches Cannondale. 

Ich würde die bereits genannte Kurbelschraube, den Vorbau (weiß) und die Gruppe (Campa Record) ändern.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (5. Februar 2010)

Meins, Bremse in schwarz - weiß kommt demnächst!


----------



## Johnny Rico (6. Februar 2010)

@StinkyPrimoRV

Das ist ein ausgesprochen schickes Rahmenset! Der Aufbau gefällt mir auch gut, wobei mich zwei, drei Kleinigkeiten stören:

- Bremshebelstellung: Wie kommst du da im Unterlenkter überhaupt ran?
- Vorbau: Negativ montiert (wenns der Rücken halt zulässt) und ohne das Rot wäre schöner
- Sehe ich da rote Lenkerendstopfen?

Naja, Meckern auf hohem Niveau halt.

Viel Spaß damit,
Markus

P.S.: Ne Use Alien Carbon säh schick aus (auch in Carbon Matt und ohne gelb drin)


----------



## jörgl (6. Februar 2010)

Dummdidummdidumm 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/360620]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Kaprado (6. Februar 2010)

Was auch immer das ist, ich find's geil.



















bis auf die Tasche.


----------



## jörgl (6. Februar 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> bis auf die Tasche.



Gut, dann eben ohne Tasche....

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/282721]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Northern lite (6. Februar 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Was auch immer das ist



wie?????????????

DAS!!! ist ein moots.....


...sehr sehr geil....

...hast Du den Vorbau mir roten Aluschrauben am Schaft geklemmt?? wenn dem so sein sollte.... sehr grenzwertig (auch wenn es hübsch ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaprado (6. Februar 2010)

Mit Disc ist ja mal was anderes, für mich aber das beste Rad der letzten Seiten. Da bin ich mal richtig neidisch.


----------



## Kruko (7. Februar 2010)

Hier mal mein Neuerwerb. Gestern endlich fertig geworden

GT Edge Ti


----------



## rboncube (7. Februar 2010)

Das Moots ist der Hammer. Wobei ich klassische Bremsen bevorzugen würde. Trotzdem sehr schön

Gruß René


----------



## ZwiebelII (7. Februar 2010)

Das Moots is geil, hat strenggenommen hier aber nix verloren, da es eigentlich ein Crosser is
Scheibenbremsen am Renner wären ja auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll.

... und das GT is au lecker


----------



## jÃ¶rgl (7. Februar 2010)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Das Moots is geil, hat strenggenommen hier aber nix verloren, da es eigentlich ein Crosser is
> Scheibenbremsen am Renner wÃ¤ren ja auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll.
> 
> ... und das GT is au lecker



Danke fÃ¼r das nette Feedback.

Was ist sinnvoll  ..... etwa 11 Ritzel? Oder ein 6kg Rad bei einem 90kg Fahrer? Oder ein Carbon MTB, dessen Rahmen bei einem 'Einschlag' des Bremshebels nur noch Schrott ist? Oder in ein 17 Jahre altes Rad eine Summe investieren, fÃ¼r die man locker 2 aktuelle Modelle der 1300â¬ Preisklasse bekommt? 

Wenn man nach all dem gehen wÃ¼rde, was sinnvoll ist reicht einem eigentlich auch ein schweizer Armeerad. So ist es einzigartig, flexibel im Einsatzbereich und vor allem auf meinem Mist gewachsen  AuÃerdem habe ich mit der Avid BB7 die allerbesten Erfahrungen gesammelt.......

[URL=http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/photos/view/107800]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Stopelhopser (7. Februar 2010)

Disc am RR macht m.M. nach schon Sinn, auch wenn die Grenzen zwischen Crosser und RR vielleicht verwischt werden (Ist das schlimm?).
Wenn man so liest, was modernen Carbonlaufräder für Ärger beim Bremsen machen können und wer wieder mal einen Satz Felgen durchgebremst hat denkt ernsthaft über Discs nach.
Stand der Entwicklung ist hier nicht die Technik, sondern die Vorgabe durch "den Verband". Wer weiß, vielleicht werden Scheibenbremsen am Renner mal so normal wie Gangschaltungen.

Beim Betrachten des MOOTS ist mir jedenfalls ordentlich der Geifer gelaufen.....


----------



## Deichradler (8. Februar 2010)

> Was ist sinnvoll  ..... etwa 11 Ritzel? Oder ein 6kg Rad bei einem 90kg Fahrer? Oder ein Carbon MTB, dessen Rahmen bei einem 'Einschlag' des Bremshebels nur noch Schrott ist? Oder in ein 17 Jahre altes Rad eine Summe investieren, fÃ¼r die man locker 2 aktuelle Modelle der 1300â¬ Preisklasse bekommt?



Sinnvoll ist alles was einem gefÃ¤llt, sonst kÃ¶nnten wir auch Bikes von der Stange kaufen.

Mir gefallen Deine Bikes, auch die Disc finde ich mal ausgefallen.


----------



## singlestoph (8. Februar 2010)

naja discbrakes bremsen
also ich find bremsen die bremsen durchaus sinnvoll

vielleicht ist es nicht nötig sich die dinger ans rad zu bauen ,wenn man aber mal ne weile damit ,vorallem auch bei schlechterem wetter , rumgefahren ist besteht schon die gefahr dass man nichts anderes mehr fahrenwill .....


----------



## Rodolfo (9. Februar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Februar 2010)

Jawoll! Sehr schönes Canyon.
Was ist das für ein Sattel? Sieht aus, wie ein abegzogener und beklebter Flite.


----------



## Rodolfo (9. Februar 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Jawoll! Sehr schönes Canyon.
> Was ist das für ein Sattel? Sieht aus, wie ein abegzogener und beklebter Flite.


 
Ja, is ein uralter Flite (glaub Jahrgang 92 oder so). Den hab ich abgezogen, geschliffen, lackiert und dann beklebt. Am Ende noch mit Klarlack drüber. Und ich muss sagen, ich bin noch kein bequemeren Sattel gefahren...


----------



## Kaprado (9. Februar 2010)

Vorhin sitz' ich hier und mein 3 jähriger Sohn auf meinem Schoß. Ich schau mir das Canyon an und denke so: Bäh häßlich, ich frage meinen kleinen, wie findest du das Rad, gefällt dir das? Er sagt "Neee". Ich scrolle hoch zum Moots und stelle die gleiche Frage, er sagt: "Das ist cool".

Ist Geschmack vererbbar?


----------



## Rodolfo (9. Februar 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Vorhin sitz' ich hier und mein 3 jähriger Sohn auf meinem Schoß. Ich schau mir das Canyon an und denke so: Bäh häßlich, ich frage meinen kleinen, wie findest du das Rad, gefällt dir das? Er sagt "Neee". Ich scrolle hoch zum Moots und stelle die gleiche Frage, er sagt: "Das ist cool".
> 
> Ist Geschmack vererbbar?


 
Es war schon immer schwer, ne Rennmaschine und ne Schönwetterkarre zu Vergleichen...


----------



## Stolem (9. Februar 2010)

nun kommt die frage auf ob DAS geschmackt ist.

Find beide Räder spitze


----------



## jörgl (9. Februar 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Ist Geschmack vererbbar?



Ja 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/571536]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaprado (9. Februar 2010)

Ist das ein Junge?


----------



## jörgl (9. Februar 2010)

Rodolfo schrieb:


> Es war schon immer schwer, ne Rennmaschine und ne Schönwetterkarre zu Vergleichen...



Ouh, da fühlt sich aber einer auf den Schlips getreten...


----------



## Rodolfo (9. Februar 2010)

jörgl schrieb:


> Ouh, da fühlt sich aber einer auf den Schlips getreten...


 
Na klar, mein Rad is mein ein und alles...


----------



## Kaprado (9. Februar 2010)

Hehe. hört bloß auf eine Grundsatzdiskussion zu starten, dass war nicht meine Absicht.


----------



## jörgl (9. Februar 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Ist das ein Junge?



Nee, ein Mädel. Mittlerweile 3 Jahre älter fährt sie optisch voll auf das Rosa-lila-blaue auf meinem Avatarbildchen ab.


----------



## Tingle (11. Februar 2010)

Baujahr ´91 und ca. 65k km ... atm mein einzig fahrbarer Untersatz


----------



## daniel_ (13. Februar 2010)

Hier mal mein neues RR  schwarzes Lenkerband und neue Reifen kommen noch drauf, würdet ihr vorne noch einen schwarz -weißen Conti oder hinten einen schwarz-weißen Ultremo aufziehn damit 2 gleiche oben sind.


----------



## Focusracer (13. Februar 2010)

Focus gefällt mir seeehr!
Hab ein Focus als mountainbike, aber nicht als rennrad hier ist es leider schon was älter doch sehr leicht! bin sehr zufrieden damit es sollte eig nichts ersetzt werden^^ aber man weiss nie was kommt. naja egal hier ist es CORRATEC RH HYDRO:


----------



## [email protected] (13. Februar 2010)

Sieht man ja auch sehr viel :/


----------



## Kooni81 (13. Februar 2010)

Schönes Focus Rennrad

Ich würde zum schwarz weißen Conti tendieren. Obwohl man das aus einer Ansicht von schräg hinten besser beurteilen könnte!

Greetz

Kooni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2010)

Moin,

hier mal mein gutes Sonntagsrad noch aktuell, wird jedoch kommende Woche einen neuen Rahmen bekommen:





Und hier die Alternative für schlechtes Wetter:





Grüsse
Jens


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Februar 2010)

Bin heute endlich mit dem Umbau fertig geworden... Hier nun mein Scott Team Issue Jean Delatour (die Ritchey Stütze ist nur übergangsweise, bis ich eine ordentliche 31,6er Stütze ohne Versatz habe)


----------



## Northern lite (15. Februar 2010)

der lenker sieht sehr dünn aus... ist der nur mit Isoband umwickelt oder hast Du so ein dünnes Lenkerband?


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Februar 2010)

Der Lenker hat das gängige Maß. Das Lenkerband ist transparent und noch dazu relativ dünn, daran wird's liegen.


----------



## Rodolfo (15. Februar 2010)

stell mal den lenker ordentlich ein. ist ja graußig...


----------



## enasnI (15. Februar 2010)

Auf so einen feinen alten Scott-Rahmen bin ich echt neidisch. 







Hier mal mein neues Quantec.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Februar 2010)

Eine Scott Stütze hast du ja immerhin schonmal 
Schönes Quantec auf jeden Fall! Ich war auch am hadern, ob ich vll. einen Qantec oder Müsing Rahmen nehme, aber dann ist mir der Scott Rahmen über den Weg gelaufen.



Rodolfo schrieb:


> stell mal den lenker ordentlich ein. ist ja graußig...



Der Unterlenker ist nahezu parallel zum Boden. Ich weiß nicht, was daran falsch sein soll.


----------



## Rodolfo (15. Februar 2010)

sieht auf dem bild anders aus. hast du ein bild von der seite?
außerem_ der unterlenker soll NICHT parallel zum Boden sein, sondern leicht ansteigend. Ist besser für die Ergonomie...


----------



## enasnI (16. Februar 2010)

Rodolfo schrieb:


> stell mal den lenker ordentlich ein. ist ja graußig...



So was wie "graußig" lesen zu muessen, ist auch grausig. Wenn er so fahren will, mein Gott, kann einem ja egal sein. Und wenn man ihn drauf hinweisen will, dass man der Meinung ist, es sei anders vielleicht besser, dann macht immer noch der Ton die Musik ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Februar 2010)

Rodolfo schrieb:


> sieht auf dem bild anders aus. hast du ein bild von der seite?



Bitte sehr






Liegt an der Perspektive, nehme ich an.


----------



## steppendirk (16. Februar 2010)

Hey Lupus, 
wenn du nur im Unterlenker fährst, dann müsste das so passen. Ich bin eher ein Oberlenkerfahrer und dafür ist der Lenker zu sehr nach unten gedreht. Wenn du also auch im Oberlenker fährst, dann dreh den Lenker so weit nach oben bis die Oberkante parallel zum Boden ist.(bei mir dürfte es auch noch ein bischen nach oben gedreht werden:

).
Versuchs einfach mal.
Viel Spaß und hoffen wir auf schöneres Wetter!


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bitte sehr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin,

normalerweise ist der Lenker so etwas zu weit nach unten gedreht und die STIs stehen zu tief. Solltest Du mal ändern und ausprobieren.

Wenn es Dir so perfekt gefällt ist es allerdings O.K.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2010)

enasnI schrieb:


> So was wie "graußig" lesen zu muessen, ist auch grausig. Wenn er so fahren will, mein Gott, kann einem ja egal sein. Und wenn man ihn drauf hinweisen will, dass man der Meinung ist, es sei anders vielleicht besser, dann macht immer noch der Ton die Musik ...



Moin,

Du hast ja eigentlich recht, aber Lupus ist auch kein Kind von Traurigkeit. Das wird er schon vertragen können.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## actafool (16. Februar 2010)

Lenkerstellung hin oder her,
schönes Rad und geiles Bild


----------



## enasnI (16. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Du hast ja eigentlich recht, aber Lupus ist auch kein Kind von Traurigkeit. Das wird er schon vertragen können.
> 
> ...



Hehe ok, dann hat er von mir gerade eine Chance bekommen. 

Mal abgesehen von der Art der Kritik, hat sie ja uebrigens schon ihre Berechtigung. Wenn man es jetzt mal so von der Seite sieht. Vom Griffverhalten her wäre es durchaus vorteilhafter, im Uebergang vom Lenker zum STI eine gerade maximal leicht nach unten geneigte Grifffläche zu haben. Wenn es optisch sportlicher sein soll, kommt ja auch ein -17°-Vorbau in Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (16. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und hier die Alternative für schlechtes Wetter:



Das Schlechtwetterrad gefällt mir, abgesehen vom Spacerturm, besser als dein "gutes" Rad. 



enasnI schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues Quantec.



Feine schnörkellose Fahrmaschine, ein echtes Rennrad eben. 



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bitte sehr
> 
> Liegt an der Perspektive, nehme ich an.



Liegt am Licht... 

"Mehr Licht." frei nach Goethe


----------



## Deichradler (16. Februar 2010)

schönes zeitloses Scott 



> Der Unterlenker ist nahezu parallel zum Boden. Ich weiß nicht, was daran falsch sein soll.


Richte mal die Lenkerenden so aus, das sie fast eine gedachte Linie zum Schaltauge ergeben und drehe die STI´s ein wenig höher.
So kannst Du Unter-/und Oberlenker bestens bedienen .
Einfach mal ausprobieren was Dir am angenehmsten erscheint.

By the way: Schön zu sehen wieviele MTB´ler auch Trennscheiben aufbauen


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Februar 2010)

Danke für die vielen Tipps, ich werd's vor der nächsten Ausfahrt mal beherzigen und ausprobieren. Ich hab's halt wieder so gemacht, wie ich's seit einigen Jahren fahre und muss sagen, dass ich's auch noch nicht anders ausprobiert habe. Versuch macht kluch 



cluso schrieb:


> Liegt am Licht...
> 
> "Mehr Licht." frei nach Goethe



Offensichtlich liegt's ja schon an der Perspektive, denn im Gegensatz zum ersten Bild kann man auf dem zweiten erkennen, dass der Unterlenker parallel zum Boden verläuft 



actafool schrieb:


> Lenkerstellung hin oder her,
> schönes Rad und geiles Bild





Deichradler schrieb:


> schönes zeitloses Scott



Vielen Dank!


----------



## Rodolfo (16. Februar 2010)

Sorry, aber du raffst es echt nicht. Der Lenker ist grottenschlecht eingestellt. 
Kann es sein, dass du hauptsächlich MTBler bist? Also ich hab von MTB keinen blassen Schimmer, kenne mich aber in Sachen Rennrad meines Erachtens sehr sehr gut aus. 
Also den Lenker musste höher drehen. Ebenso könnten die STI's wahrscheinlich auch etwas nach oben. Aber so ist es eine Katastrophe...
Gruß


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Februar 2010)

Lesen scheint nicht so dein Ding zu sein, oder?
Ich fahre übrigens etwa zu gleichen Teilen (an den km gemessen) RR und MTB. MTB aber lieber...


----------



## ZwiebelII (16. Februar 2010)

hier maln kleiner TIP 

http://www.roadbike.de/know-how/wer...ntieren-so-funktioniert-s.297598.9.htm?skip=3


----------



## cluso (17. Februar 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Offensichtlich liegt's ja schon an der Perspektive, denn im Gegensatz zum ersten Bild kann man auf dem zweiten erkennen, dass der Unterlenker parallel zum Boden verläuft
> 
> !



Woher hast du den diese besch..erte Aussage mit den Lenkerenden parallel zum Boden?

Und definiere mal Lenkerenden. Von wo bis wo gehen die? 

Schau dir weiter oben das Bild von dem Quantec an. Das sind a. richtig eingestellte STIs und b. ein korrekt eingestellter Lenker.

Ich kann mir ehrlichgesagt nicht vorstellen das man mit diesen Einstellungen eine bequeme Lenkposition einnehmen kann.


Und es liegt nicht nur an der Perspektive (darüber kann man ggfls. ja hinwegsehen  ) auf meinen Monitoren sind die Bilder einfach zu dunkel.
Man kann ein silberne Scottrahmen erkennen und die schiache Lenker-einstellung, mehr aber auch nicht; ich mal zumindest.

Gruß

C.


----------



## FanFan_MTB (17. Februar 2010)

Mein Scott Speedster S3 durfte gestern sogar in die Badewanne





Und so schaut es im Sommer aus:


----------



## gooni11 (17. Februar 2010)

Moin
Das MTB konnt ihr euch ja wegdenken woll...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Februar 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Bla, bla



Sag' mal, bist du jetzt bald fertig? Kannst dich ja noch tagelang daran hochziehen. 
Die Bilder sind mit Sicherheit nicht zu dunkel, stell' deinen Monitor mal vernünftig ein. 
Junge, Junge, manche Leute haben Probleme.

@gooni11: Schönes Stevens! Mit schwarzen Laufrädern sähe es wohl noch schicker aus, denke ich. Das Tundra darunter gefällt mir aber noch besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (17. Februar 2010)

Noch mal kurz mit neuem LRS...


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Februar 2010)

Großartig!


----------



## steppendirk (17. Februar 2010)

Gefällt mir besser als mit den Cosmic Carbon SL. Was man noch ändern kann wenn die Schlauchreifen durch sind, welche in ganz schwarz nehmen. Aber, wie wird hier so schön gesagt: Meckern auf höchstem Niveau!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Johnny Rico (17. Februar 2010)

@dirk: Edding tät's wohl auch... den Tufo Schriftzug hannisch eh schon geschwärzt.


----------



## steppendirk (17. Februar 2010)

Das ist ne Idee! Hab eben ne Klausur geschrieben und danach kommt man nicht mehr auf die einfachsten Sachen;-)


----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Das MTB konnt ihr euch ja wegdenken woll...
> 
> 
> ...



Oha, bei dieser Lagerung im Schlafzimmer käme es bei mir zuhause wahrscheinlich zum Krawall!


----------



## Woern (17. Februar 2010)

Ich würd auch die Kündigung bekommen!


----------



## gooni11 (17. Februar 2010)

Nachdem mir letzten Winter ein MTB aus dem Keller geklaut wurde.....war es sogar die *IDEE DER FRAU *!!!


----------



## sloop89 (17. Februar 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Nachdem mir letzten Winter ein MTB aus dem Keller geklaut wurde.....war es sogar die *IDEE DER FRAU *!!!




Was für ein Glück hast du gehabt. Da wird bestimmt mancher hier neidisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaprado (17. Februar 2010)

Auf jeden Fall, eine Frau die mitdenkt... da hast du echt einen besonderen Schatz!


----------



## enasnI (18. Februar 2010)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> hier maln kleiner TIP
> 
> http://www.roadbike.de/know-how/wer...ntieren-so-funktioniert-s.297598.9.htm?skip=3



Nochmal als Nachtrag. Weiß nicht, warum die Kollegen von Roadbike da was Allgemeingueltiges suchen, wo es nichts gibt.






Hier ein Foto als ein Beispiel fuer Tausende andere. Oder sind die zu blöd, das beim Klöden "richtig" einzustellen? :>


----------



## gooni11 (18. Februar 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall, eine Frau die mitdenkt... da hast du echt einen besonderen Schatz!



Da is was dran......


----------



## powderliner (18. Februar 2010)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Noch mal kurz mit neuem LRS...



@rico 
dein Cannondale ist wirklich der Hammer. Was wiegt denn das gute stück mit den Reynolds?

muss hier auch mal meinen renner verewigen bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## ZwiebelII (18. Februar 2010)

enasnI schrieb:


> Nochmal als Nachtrag. Weiß nicht, warum die Kollegen von Roadbike da was Allgemeingueltiges suchen, wo es nichts gibt.
> 
> Hier ein Foto als ein Beispiel fuer Tausende andere. Oder sind die zu blöd, das beim Klöden "richtig" einzustellen? :>



in meinem Post ging es um die Einstellung der STIs, nun verlänger doch bitte mal die Linie der lenkerenden in Richtung der STIs (hab leider gerade kein Bildbearbeitungsprgramm zu Hand) fällt dir was auf?


----------



## Johnny Rico (18. Februar 2010)

powderliner schrieb:


> @rico
> dein Cannondale ist wirklich der Hammer. Was wiegt denn das gute stück mit den Reynolds?
> 
> muss hier auch mal meinen renner verewigen bei Gelegenheit.



Danke, es sind genau 6kg. (...eigentlich ist's ja wurscht, aber trotzdem hätte ich mir ne 5,xx gewünscht  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (18. Februar 2010)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> ...hätte ich mir ne 5,xx gewünscht  )



einfach die hintere kabelhülle kürzen 

schönes rad und wieder sehr gut fotografiert!




edit meint gerade, dass deine lenkerenden überhaupt nicht parallel zum boden stehen


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Februar 2010)

Fast hätte ich gelacht.


----------



## enasnI (18. Februar 2010)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> in meinem Post ging es um die Einstellung der STIs, nun verlänger doch bitte mal die Linie der lenkerenden in Richtung der STIs (hab leider gerade kein Bildbearbeitungsprgramm zu Hand) fällt dir was auf?



Na ja, einen Abschnitt zum Ausrichten des Lenkers gibt es da auf der Roadbike-Page auch gleich passend dazu verlinkt. Den hast Du gelesen? :>

Und ich wuerde so vom Augenmaß her sagen, dass er die STIs wie die meisten Profis ein wenig höher montiert hat als das, was Roadbike da empfiehlt.


----------



## ZwiebelII (18. Februar 2010)

enasnI schrieb:


> Na ja, einen Abschnitt zum Ausrichten des Lenkers gibt es da auf der Roadbike-Page auch gleich passend dazu verlinkt. Den hast Du gelesen? :>
> 
> Und ich wuerde so vom Augenmaß her sagen, dass er die STIs wie die meisten Profis ein wenig höher montiert hat als das, was Roadbike da empfiehlt.




... und ausserdem war der Smiley nicht ohne Grund in meinem Eingangspost ans Ende gesetzt

nu aber genung offtopic, meins nochma um Wheinachten rum







...verdammt die STIs sind ja doch zu hoch eingestellt


----------



## enasnI (18. Februar 2010)

Aber hallo! 
Profi detected!


----------



## Johnny Rico (18. Februar 2010)

STIs sind mMn genau in Wohlfühlposition...

Schönes Kebel, übrigens!


----------



## ZwiebelII (19. Februar 2010)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> STIs sind mMn genau in Wohlfühlposition...


sind se auch



Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Schönes Kebel, übrigens!


Danke!

freu mich auch schon wieder auf die erste Ausfahrt ohne Frostbeulen (wohl hoffentlich dieses WE)


----------



## cluso (19. Februar 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sag' mal, bist du jetzt bald fertig? Kannst dich ja noch tagelang daran hochziehen.
> Die Bilder sind mit Sicherheit nicht zu dunkel, stell' deinen Monitor mal vernünftig ein.
> Junge, Junge, manche Leute haben Probleme.



Klar bin ich fertig. Du kannst ja durch die Gegend fahren wie du willst...

...und hochziehen tu ich mich an deinem Bock sicher nicht. Da gibt es anderes was wichtiger ist. 

Meine Monitor*e* (Mehrzahl  ) sind korrekt eingestellt, sei dir dessen sicher. 

Keine Sorge, das Rad raubt mir nicht den Schlaf.

Und Respekt vor deiner Beratungsresistenz


----------



## singlestoph (19. Februar 2010)

versus schrieb:


> edit meint gerade, dass deine lenkerenden überhaupt nicht parallel zum boden stehen



manchmal garnicht so einfach

dann zumbeispiel wenn das lenkerende nicht gerade ist , wie bei diesem lenker der ja ziemlichgenau der selbe ist wie in dieser anleitung,
wo genau soll man da messen obs gerade ist ... ausser die aufnahme täuscht , auf jeden fall gibts viese lenkers die da unten nicht ganz gerade sind

oder wenn man das rad irgendwie krumm photographiert. dann klappts natürlich auch nicht , und dann nie mit weitwinkelobjektiv undüberhaupt

öhmja galerie in freier wildbahn


----------



## Riccardo (19. Februar 2010)

..gehts jetzt bei der Lenkerstellung um den Fahrer der damit klarkommen soll oder gehts um das Foto bei dem das Rad sich von seiner Schocki-Seitn zeigt und alles "richtig" eingstellt ist?

He Leutz, hier gehts um Fotos und ned ums "wie stell ich mein Radl richtig ein!" 

@singlestoph, liegt Dein Renner da am Furka?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Februar 2010)

Traumhafte Gegend!



cluso schrieb:


> Und Respekt vor deiner Beratungsresistenz



Wer lesen kann...


----------



## FanFan_MTB (20. Februar 2010)

*sabbersabber*
Da wäre ich auch gerne


----------



## Logaz (20. Februar 2010)

Hier mal meine beiden Stahlrenner:

Koga GranWinner ....






Und ein zum Stadflitzer umgebautes:






Hoffe die Bikes gefallen


----------



## Black_Pearl (22. Februar 2010)

Die Woche soll´s das erste Mal auf die Strasse. Mal sehen, was das Wetter macht aber es wartet ja schon seit November...


----------



## Rodolfo (22. Februar 2010)

Hast du 11-21 oder was?????
Und der Lenker muss auch höher... Stummelvorbau gefällt mir auch nicht. Und das Rot an Schaltwerk und Kurbel stört.

Sonst gefällt es mir sehr. Der Rahmen harmoniert perfekt mit den LR


----------



## Black_Pearl (22. Februar 2010)

Jepp, 11 - 21 schon immer und jederzeit wieder. Nur beim Glocknerkönig kommt dieses Jahr was anderes, das geht zu sehr auf die Knochen.

Das Rot und ich, naja wir haben eine besondere Beziehung. Da konnt ich mich nicht trennen. Bissel Glaube ist dabei.

Und die Einstellungen, da passt sicher net viel aber das mach ich während der ersten Runde, wenn auch das Gefühl dabei ist.


----------



## Rodolfo (22. Februar 2010)

alles klar 
wenn die spacer drin bleiben, würde ich dir vllt. n konischen empfehlen. dann sieht der übergang nicht so krass aus...
gruß


----------



## FanFan_MTB (22. Februar 2010)

Mir gefällt das rot als kleiner Akzent.
Der rahmen hat aber halt sonst echt nicht rotes.
Passt aber trotzdem


----------



## Pitbull75 (22. Februar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Februar 2010)

Sehr schönes Tarmac!


----------



## Deichradler (23. Februar 2010)

Mal wieder echt schöne Bikes hier.
Könntet ihr bitte auch mal die Gewichte dazu nennen ?


----------



## backi (23. Februar 2010)

Traumhafte bikes hier im thread. Nur leider das Moots von joergl ist irgendwie verschwunden... 

@joergl: Koenntest Du das Foto evtl. nochmal einstellen?


----------



## Black_Pearl (23. Februar 2010)

Nun bin ich extra nochmal raus und siehe da, wie vermutet, genau zehn Kilo zwischen meinem Rennrad und meinem Fully.

Das Tarmac kommt auf 7,3kg...


----------



## u.m.80 (24. Februar 2010)

Da sind ja wunderschöne Renner dabei, da möchte man am liebsten sofort wieder drauf steigen, aber leider lassen es die Bedingungen bei uns noch nicht zu...


----------



## Kooni81 (24. Februar 2010)

Das Trek hätte aber schon ne andere Kurbel verdient!
Sonst aber Top bestückt!

Gut, die riesige Satteltasche... geht auch ne Nummer kleiner 


Greetz 

Kooni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (26. Februar 2010)

@ Kooni81,

falls Du mich meinst,die Satteltasche ist schon recht klein habe dort alles drin (Schlauch,Flickzeug,Pumpe,Reifenheber,Werkzeug),Ausstattung
ist komplett Ultegra.

LG Kai


----------



## Altitude (28. Februar 2010)

meins vor knapp 2 Stunden:


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Februar 2010)

Sehr schöner Rahmen. Nur leider gefällt es mir auf Grund der Laufräder, der Sattelstütze und des Sattel nicht hundert prozentig. Ist aber rein optischer Natur...


----------



## daniel_ (1. März 2010)

hier mal mein Rennrad mit besserem Foto  die ersten 200km bin ich jetzt auch schon gefahren damit, einfach nur geil 





na wie findet ihr es? schwarzes oder weißes Lenkerband lassen?

Daniel


----------



## preshi (1. März 2010)

daniel_ schrieb:


> na wie findet ihr es? schwarzes oder weißes Lenkerband lassen?
> 
> Daniel


déjà vu ?


----------



## daniel_ (1. März 2010)

darum hab ich ja geschrieben mit besserem Foto und diesmal von der richtigen Seite aus fotografiert, Reifen sind jetzt auch schon 2 gleiche oben ...

und wegen dem Lenkerband bin ich noch unschlüssig


----------



## FanFan_MTB (1. März 2010)

Mir gefällt das weiße Lenkerband ganz gut.
Schwarz würde m. Mn. n. nicht zum Rad passen.


----------



## daniel_ (1. März 2010)

vielleicht wird es ja auch ein weißer Sattel und dieser Vorbau http://www.fullspeedahead.com/fly.aspx?layout=product&taxid=113 dazu

man liest ja so oft 
weißer Sattel weißes Lenkerband
schwarzer Sattel schwarzes Lenkerband

schwarze Sattelstütze schwarzer Vorbau
weißer Vorbau weiße Sattelstütte


----------



## riedlmich (1. März 2010)

Und hier meines...
http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/photos/view/116355


----------



## ZwiebelII (2. März 2010)

riedlmich schrieb:


> Und hier meines...
> http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/photos/view/116355



Wie groß bist du? 

biddeschön:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox777 (2. März 2010)

Hey!

Hier meine Rennsemmel! Fast neu und zu sehen bei Ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rennrad-Alu-Carbon-Rahmen-Shimano-105-Ultegra-fast-NEU_W0QQitemZ190376802814QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item2c535779fe






Leider muss ich mich von ihm trennen da ich keine Zeit mehr zum fahren habe. Ist echt schön zu fahren gewesen!


----------



## riedlmich (2. März 2010)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du?
> 
> 
> 1,96 aber mit langen Beinen...


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2010)

fox777 schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> Hier meine Rennsemmel! Fast neu und zu sehen bei Ebay.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rennrad-Alu-Carbon-Rahmen-Shimano-105-Ultegra-fast-NEU_W0QQitemZ190376802814QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item2c535779fe
> ...



Na, machen wir mal ein wenig Werbung?


----------



## Northern lite (7. März 2010)

wirkt aber nicht...

noch keine Gebote


----------



## DMass (15. März 2010)

mein Neues Bike, leider noch keinen Meter gerollt


----------



## sloop89 (16. März 2010)

Mein Roadlite 7.0........ kein grosser Hingucker, aber es läuft perfekt...


----------



## erkan1984 (16. März 2010)




----------



## average.stalker (16. März 2010)

bin seit Sonntag auch auf schmalen Reifen zusätzlich unterwegs und es macht nen Heidenspaß, diese Hammer-Beschleunigung


----------



## elcane (16. März 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pace39 (16. März 2010)




----------



## steppendirk (16. März 2010)

WOW, sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## könni__ (17. März 2010)

Das CR 1 gefällt mir. viel Spaß damit


----------



## Stefan74 (18. März 2010)

Hier mein Beitrag:


----------



## rossman (19. März 2010)

Dann will ich mein neues Spielzug auch gleich mal reinstellen


http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/9/5/9/7/_/large/CIMG1617.JPG

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/9/5/9/7/_/large/CIMG1618.JPG

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/9/5/9/7/_/large/CIMG1621.JPG


LG rossman


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. März 2010)

Es ist doch viel zu schön, um es nur zu verlinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossman (19. März 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Es ist doch viel zu schön, um es nur zu verlinken
> 
> 
> Danke lupus ;-)


----------



## Kaprado (19. März 2010)

Sehr geil. 

Die Kurbel passt aber irgendwie nicht. Das schlichte schwarz-weiß des Rahmens und dann diese Hypermoderne Weltraumkurbel.


----------



## corfrimor (19. März 2010)

Findest Du? Mir gefällt die Dura Ace eigentlich ziemlich gut (das Pavo sowieso). 

Schade nur, daß es die neue Dura Ace nicht mehr als Dreifach-Kurbel gibt (Ja, ich fahre auch am RR dreifach!)

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Kaprado (19. März 2010)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Findest Du? Mir gefällt die Dura Ace eigentlich ziemlich gut (das Pavo sowieso).
> 
> Schade nur, daß es die neue Dura Ace nicht mehr als Dreifach-Kurbel gibt (Ja, ich fahre auch am RR dreifach!)
> 
> ...




Die Kurbel sieht an sich sehr geil aus, nur an diesem Rad mag sie mir nicht gefallen. Irgendetwas nicht so modernes, würde meiner Meinung nach besser aussehen. Ich brauche hier im Flachland z.b. keine 3fach Kurbel.


----------



## rossman (19. März 2010)

Mit der Kurbel gebe ich dir wohl recht - allerdings habe ich noch keine passende geshen, die ohne farbliche Absetzung ist. Rot und weitere Farben wären da fehl am Platze. Vielleicht kennst du ja eine. würde mich freuen. Gruss rossman


----------



## versus (19. März 2010)

elcane schrieb:


>



schön! gibts von den beiden auch bessere fotos?


----------



## versus (19. März 2010)

Pace39 schrieb:


>



auch sehr schön. oldschool ist schon toll, nur rahmenschalthebel würde ich wirklich nicht mehr fahren wollen


----------



## powderliner (19. März 2010)

Das Serotta ist wirklich ein sehr schönes Bike!

Hier mal mein 08er Ultimate CF


----------



## bk2l3f (21. März 2010)

Hier ist mal mein neues Madone. Aktueller km-Stand: 56


----------



## SCOTT BoD (21. März 2010)

mahlzeit,




mehr bilder im fotoalbum.
gruss der kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (22. März 2010)

Mein Stuhl für die 2010er Saison:


----------



## Gottsfeld (22. März 2010)

Nett 
Kannst du was zum Gewicht der Kurbel sagen?


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (22. März 2010)

Gottsfeld schrieb:


> Nett
> Kannst du was zum Gewicht der Kurbel sagen?



Die Kurbel wiegt mit den Abgebildeten Stronglite CT2 Blättern (50/36) 715g. Was sie mit den Originalblättern wiegt kann ich dir nicht sagen. Die Lagerschalen drücken mit 56g auf die Waage. Allerdings waren die da schon voll mit Fett!


----------



## Sickgirl (22. März 2010)

Letzte Woche habe ich bei Bike-Discoutn zugeschlagen und mir ein Satz Ksyriums im Ausverkauf erstanden:






Ich bin gerade unschlüssig ob ich sie ablabeln soll. Vor allem das Gelb stört mich. Was meint Ihr: runter damit oder eher nicht?


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (22. März 2010)

Runter damit! An so einen schönen schlichten Rahmen passen die bunten Kirmesaufkleber einfach nicht...


----------



## WildesRot (22. März 2010)

Lass sie doch drauf. Ich finde es schick so.
Und die Ksyriums sind ja nicht die schlechtesten, die darf man ruhig erkennen, finde ich.
Beisst dich das Gelb mit dem Silber der RED? Runterreissen kanns Du sie später ja auch noch.


----------



## Kaprado (22. März 2010)

Ich hab sie abgemacht...


----------



## Jesus Freak (28. März 2010)

Abgesehen davon, dass Systemlaufräder an einem Wiesmann echt deplaziert sind, mach die Aufkleber runter!


----------



## karstb (28. März 2010)

Ist das ein Rennrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (28. März 2010)

Nee, ne Kröte!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. März 2010)

Ich finds geil!!!


----------



## tbird (29. März 2010)

Auf jedenfall nett  ... das Gewicht würd mich interessieren?


----------



## Kaprado (29. März 2010)

Wow, ist das hässlich...

Ich würde den Rest der schwarzen Teile auch noch Orange machen, dann geht es irgendwie noch als "total verrückt" durch.


----------



## muellema (29. März 2010)

Die Farbe ist mal was anderes....

mehanische Discs und 3-fach Kurbel von Race-Face schauen stark nach Crosser aus.

Was wiegt das gute Teil?


----------



## karstb (29. März 2010)

War mir schon klar, dass die Kiste auf ein geteiltes Echo stößt. Aber nach einem ganz schwarzen Rennrad und einem ganz schwarzen Crosser wollte ich mal was anderes.

Ohne das GPS wiegt es laut Hängewaage genau 9.0kg (inkl. Tacho und Pedale und Dreck).
Mit anderen Pedalen, SRAM statt der sauschweren Shimano 105 und welchen von diesen leichten Asienschrottnaben könnte man noch ca. 700g sparen, fährt so aber auch gut und die 9fach hat sich im Dreck bewährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic00 (30. März 2010)

Hier mal meins für diese Saison:


----------



## karstb (30. März 2010)

Kann man die Rohre auch einzeln kaufen, oder wieso steht da überall der Name drauf?

Bis auf die Specialized-üblichen Aufklebersünden ein schönes Radl.


----------



## singlestoph (30. März 2010)

öhmja mal wieder


meins 











kurz gehabt verkauft







nu style fat tyre road racing










testfahrt mit kundenrad, vollplastikzeux ist irgendwie auch cool






wenn schifft macht erst recht keinen spass allein
















details


----------



## WildesRot (31. März 2010)

Dein Kunde freut sich bestimmt über die Testfahrt, wenn er das sieht. Ich tät´s.
Ah geh, wart': Ist der vom CTT? Sag mal an.

P.S.: Das Serotta gefällt mir besser als das erste.


----------



## singlestoph (31. März 2010)

das serotta ist das selbe nur kundenspezifisch umgebaut

der kunde freut sich auf jeden fall

das rad war vom team und gehört jetzt einem ex-profi der es noch etwas umgebaut haben muss/möchte

das rad kommt nochmals gereinigt und sauber eingestellt, was soll an dem rad denn schon rosten?


----------



## divergent! (31. März 2010)

@karstb: sehr geiles gerät. das gefällt mir richtig gut!

@singlestoph.....fat tyre road racing? kann ich auch










und der polo ist auch mal lecker. erinnert mich an den hier

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDj8DfPQ7gE"]YouTube- VW Polo 86 AME Racing Hockenheim 2009[/ame]


----------



## versus (31. März 2010)

der kunde freut sich wie bolle!


----------



## divergent! (31. März 2010)

wer der polo?

der ist einfach nur krank! unter 10 sekunden trotz dieses heftigen verschalters.....da hat kein motorrad ne chance und der macht sich auf die vorderachse...geil.

einigen berlinern dürfte ame evtl ein begriff sein. die fahren da mit ganz üblen sachen durch die stadt und ärgern leute die mit nem ferrari denken sie haben einen sportwagen gekauft.

so genug ot


----------



## ZwiebelII (31. März 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


>



von entspannter Sitzposition kann hier aber nich die Rede sein

@singlestoph
hab die Räder schon im Eingangforum gesehen ...
...alle lecker

Albispass mim SSPler
was hastn da für ne Übersetzung drauf?


----------



## divergent! (31. März 2010)

ach das sitzt sich schon ganz ok. unterlenker fahr ich eh kaum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (31. März 2010)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Albispass mim SSPler
> was hastn da für ne Übersetzung drauf?



der albispass ist von hinten -also türlerseeseite- garnichtmal so steil und man ist ja auch schon halb oben dh der anstieg zwei(drei)geteilt

50:24

ich hau morgen ab nach italien mit dem rad , mal schaun was da geht ....


----------



## Stopelhopser (1. April 2010)

@ divergent.

Starkes bike.
Sind dass Hydraulik-Maguras an RR-Bremshebeln? Selbstgedengelt?
Davon habe ich am Crosser lange geträumt (bin aber im Momen auf die Scheibenbremsen fixiert für das nächste Projekt).


----------



## Northern lite (1. April 2010)

da es sich um ein SS handelt benötigt er ja keine Schaltung...

ich denke er hat einfach ne HS33 oder vermutlich eher ne HS22 angebaut...die Bremshebel halt senkrecht


----------



## karstb (1. April 2010)

Edit: Uuups, sind doch keine HS66. Wäre aber die sauberere Lösung


----------



## Northern lite (2. April 2010)

Du meinst die HS77?

daran ahtte ich auch erst gedacht... aber die würden nicht über die Ballonreifen passen...

ne gute Lösung wären HS77-Bremshebel mit HS33 Bremskörper, wenn es von der Übersetzung paßt


----------



## divergent! (2. April 2010)

ich hatte mal die hs66/77 hebel dran. die haben mir vom bremsen aber nicht so gefallen. ausserdem sind die zu sehr netten kursen bei ebay weg gegangen

ich hab ne hs22 dran. sicher ist ne hs66/77 hebelei schöner gewesen aber das ist ja ne ratte. da ist das zweitrangig


----------



## infectious (2. April 2010)

infectious


----------



## nafetsgurk (2. April 2010)

schön...


----------



## Stopelhopser (2. April 2010)

Sogar Schrift auf Reifen und LRS gleich passend montiert.

(Speichenmagnet vorne noch auf Gegenseite vom Ventil montieren, dann gibt es nix, aber auch gar nix mehr zu meckern an diesem tollen Rad).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (2. April 2010)

auch wieder mal neuen plastik und elektrik meinerseits  das foto ist nicht so gut, musste mit blitz aufnehmen. jetzt fehlt nur noch den motor in der Nabe


----------



## Piktogramm (3. April 2010)

Todo:

-Frameset kommt noch, weiß umlackiertes Giant TCR aus 2005
-Weiße, besser abgelänge Züge

IM Hintergrund steht vorn die Stadtschlampe und hinten das Offroadteil


----------



## schnellejugend (3. April 2010)

Northern lite schrieb:


> ne gute Lösung wären HS77-Bremshebel mit HS33 Bremskörper, wenn es von der Übersetzung paßt



Das hieß einstmals HS66.


----------



## Kooni81 (3. April 2010)

Das BMC ist schon ein schöne Rad  
Vor allem das Sitzstrebendesign ist voll der Hammer.

Wie fährt es sich denn, Aison? Komfortabel?

Ride on

Kooni


----------



## Aison (3. April 2010)

fährt sich wie auf Schienen. Bin im Januar schon damit auf Gran Canaria rumgefahren. Es ist extremst steif und trotzdem nicht unbequem zum fahren. Und mit der Di2 Schaltung ist es ein Traum


----------



## Aison (3. April 2010)

@Piktogramm, was ist das für ne kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (3. April 2010)

steht doch drauf


----------



## Stopelhopser (4. April 2010)

Northern lite schrieb:


> steht doch drauf



Ja, aber fast auf dem Kopf. Bildschirm drehen?


----------



## Piktogramm (4. April 2010)

An dem Rennrad ist die gesamte Sram Rivalgruppe aus dem Jahre 2009. Die Wurde seitens SRAM so dermaÃen hochgezÃ¼chtet das sie leichter als eine Ultegra SL ist und weniger kostet. Einzig das Innenlager wurde von mir geÃ¤ndert. 126g SRAM Innenlager gegen ein Edelstahl Acroslager zum Superduperfreundschaftspreis von 40â¬ und ein Aerozineadapter (dann 108g, Lager alleine 106g).

Muss mich nur beherrschen nicht total in den Wahn zu verfallen und das Ding von 6,9 auf 5,9 kg zu prÃ¼geln (neues Frameset liegt unterm Bett, nur 20g leichter aber meinem Giantfanatikum verbunden  )


----------



## Aison (5. April 2010)

@Piktogramm
Das Gewicht ist wirklich super  Sram kenne ich nicht so, deswegen habe ich die Kurbel gar nicht erkannt  Aber sie hat mir einfach gleich gefallen. Wäre was für mein anderes Rad. 

Meines ist auch so 6.8kg, leichter darf ich aber nicht mehr ^^.
Habs jetzt geschafft das Bild zu verbessern und zudem den extremst dünnen Schaft zu kürzen.


----------



## Piktogramm (5. April 2010)

Naja, das Gewicht meines Rennrad ist nicht sonderlich leicht. Habe da den völlig falschen Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis, sind irgendwie alles Leichtbaufreaks. Sub7 war Pflicht um einem totalem Gesichtsverlust vor zu beugen und wohl auch um meinem Leichtbauwahn ein zu dämmen, da deutlich leichtere Teilchen die mit meinem Gewicht zurechtkommen würden deutlich teurer wären.
Einzig der Laufradsatz ist ein Schwachpunkt. Die AmericanClassic Naben haben wohl kein langes Leben (Dichtungen an der VR Nabe gibt es keine außer die der gekapselten Lager und die scheinen nich schleifend ausgeführt zu sein, auch ist die Größe der Lager wohl nicht ausreichend um länger leben zu können) und sie erlauben keine all zu steifen Hinterräder. Deswegen kann ich Sprints und harte Antritte zZ vergessen da verzieht es das Hinterrad zu sehr (wiege zZ auch leider viel zu viel, der Laufradsatz wurde auf mein letztjährges Sommergewicht zusammengeschmiedet und da muss ich ersteinmal wieder drunter kommen  ). Ist zur Zeit nur ein Rennrad zum Rollen und Grundlagentraining absolvieren (mehr sollte das RR anfangs nie werden, hoppala).
Kurzum, es wird irgendwann ein Satz besserer Naben mit leichteren, etwas höheren Felgen seinen Weg ans Rad finden. Bis dahin warte ich aber bis einige Sachen spruchreif werden die im besagtem, leichtbauverrücktem Freundeskreis die Runde machen (da kennt Einer Einen, der einen Kontakt hat der mal wieder mehr weiß als er wissen dürfte  ).

Teileliste muss ich mal etwas akualisieren und einstellen.

Also dein BMC ist sehr hübsch, ich wundere mich nur, ob bei deinem Einsatzgebiet wirklich einer auf das Gewicht schaut?! Da musst da ja wirklich irgendwo im vorderem Bereich mitfahren, dass sich da einer die Mühe macht mal genauer hin zu wiegen.


----------



## schnellejugend (5. April 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> mit leichteren, etwas höheren Felgen



Leichter und höher als die CR420? Was gibt es da? Oder meinst du eine mittelhohe leichte Felge?

Oder soll es Carbon werden.


----------



## Piktogramm (5. April 2010)

Ne Felge aus Carbon mit ~40mm Höhe, tubular, Carbon und halbwegs erschwinglich, die Gerüchteküche muss aber noch abschmecken bis alles spruchreif ist. So kann ich mich auf etwas freuen und habe einen Ansporn bzw. eine Belohnung die ich mir vorhalten kann. Pro Felge wird es dann wohl so bei 330-370g landen, 0 bis 40g leichteren Felgen entspricht. Nunja mal schauen ob Alles so kommt wie es kommen soll.
Wenns nicht wird muss ich mich dann wohl anders umtun, wobei ich da wohl dann einfach nem einem Satz Shimano DuraRase greife und fertig.
Hat aber alles Zeit


----------



## schnellejugend (5. April 2010)

Ich habe gerade meine Zipp 280er abgelegt. Kein Bock mehr auf Schlauchreifen (besonders die verschissen unrunden Contis), kein Bock mehr auf Carbonbremsflanke.

Und einen echten Hals auf eine defekte Bremsflanke wg. einem Stein bei ein bisschen Schotterstück fahren.


Ich fahre jetzt hinten eine mittelhohe und vorne die leichte FRM, beide in 28Loch mit komplett Revos. Steif genug, passabel leicht, unproblematisch.


----------



## Piktogramm (5. April 2010)

Hab ja jetzt ein Jahr zum Erfahrungen sammeln und werde wohl auch etwas mehr Kontakt zur Rennradfraktion des Vereins bekommen und kann mir Erfahrungen schnorren. Wie gesagt Shimano DuraRace steht zur Wahl gibts Clincher und Tubular und hat Alu Bremsflanken.
Von den FRM Felgen wurde mir wegen meinen Gewicht abgeraten, zumindest die ganz leichten sollten nichts für mich sein.


----------



## natiturner (5. April 2010)

BMC Racemaster RH 56


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (5. April 2010)

natiturner schrieb:


> BMC Racemaster RH 56



entschuldige, aber diese fotos sind jämmerlich 
das rad scheint ganz ok zu sein...


----------



## divergent! (6. April 2010)

wenn du was trinkst relativiert sich das mit der unschärfe...minus und minus ergibt ja plus


----------



## Rennkram (8. April 2010)

Mein Rennrad. Entschuldigt das schlechte Bild, aber meine Kamera ist nicht so toll 
OMT Rahmen und eine alte Campa Record 8 fach.
Das Rot wird noch verschwinden und Riemen werden montiert.

Nach Jahren MTB, versuche ich mich seit ein paar tagen an einem Rennrad.
Es macht tierischen Spaß, aber es läuft noch nicht 100%ig.
Ein eigener Thread lohnt nicht, deshalb schildere ich mein Problem mal hier 

Ich habe große Probleme mit dem handling... fühle mich unsicher.
Mit Sattelüberhöhung am MTB habe ich keine Probleme, am Rennrad liege ich jedoch auf dem Rad, um an die Bremsen zu kommen. So kommt es, dass ich beim Fahren den Lenker weiter hinten anfasse, und um zu Bremsen / Schalten gute 6 cm nach vorne zu den Bremsgriffen rutsche. Der montierte Vorbau hat 110mm. Ein kürzerer Vorbau wird sicherlich helfen,
jedoch war der Vorbesitzer gut 10cm kleiner als ich. 
Den Lenker weiter nach oben drehen sieht doof aus.
Vieleicht könnte ich die Bremsgriffe noch 2 cm weiter hinten montieren + den kürzeren Vorbau..  das könnte dann schon reichen.

Was meint ihr? Passt das Rad so wie es jetzt ist nicht oder muss ich mich einfach nur dran gewöhnen?
Ich bin 178 groß und hab lange Arme und Beine. Der Rahmen ist M-E 52cm groß und das Oberrohr ist M-M 54cm. -> Der rahmen ist nicht zu groß, der Vorbau nicht sonderlich lang.
Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## divergent! (8. April 2010)

schönes teil. der rahmen dürfte aber bei deiner größé ne nummer zu klein sein. also mitte - ende 52 hatte ich bei 1,70 und das passte. du brauchst eher ein 54er rahmen. mit dem sitzen gewöhnt man sich dran. das nervöse lenken kommt vom schmalen lenker. ein rennlenker ist ja fast 20 cm schmaler wie ein mtb-lenker. dazu die schmalen harten reifen.

und wieder die shamals


----------



## Rennkram (8. April 2010)

Lenkt sich schon sehr nervös im vergleich zum 620er Rizerbar.
Das unsichere Gefühl kommt aber eher von der ungewohnten Sitzpoition mit weit nach vorne gestreckten Armen, als würde ich einen Kopfsprung machen wollen.
Schätze, da muss ich mich wirklich dran gewöhnen.

Der Rahmen ist von 2005 und hat ca. 500km runter. 
Handgeschweißt in meiner Heimatstadt


Das steht hier auch noch rum.





Uralt Basso komplett Campa.
Mit für mich unfahrbarer 60cm Rahmenhöhe.  

Klasse! Eins zu groß und das Andere einen tick zu klein.


----------



## karstb (8. April 2010)

Wenn du aus der Unterlenkerposition nicht an die Bremshebel kommst, kannst du die Hebelweite reduzieren. Keine Ahnung, wie das bei der alten Campa geht, notfalls legt man einfach ein Stückchen zwischen Bremshebel und Schaltgriffgehäuse, das dann als neuer Anschlag dient. Wegen des reduzierten Hebelwegs muss man danach natürlcih die Bremsen neu (und genauer) einstellen.
Ansonsten harmoniert einfach nicht jeder Bremsschaltgriff mit jedem Lenker. Ist eine elende Probiererei.


----------



## Stopelhopser (8. April 2010)

Auf einen anderen Lenker würde ich auch die Aufmerksamkeit lenken. Oder die Ergos so einstellen, daß man von der Bremsgriffhaltung gut bremsen kann.


----------



## Rennkram (8. April 2010)

Die bremshebel sind sehr nahe eingestellt und ich kann sie gut greifen 

Hab grad nochmal eineinhalb Stunden optimiert.
Sattel ein Stück nach vorne, Bremsgriffe 3 cm nach hinten (oben) und Lenker weiter runter gedreht.
Beim Probesitzen fühlt sich das Ganze jetzt viel angenehmer an.
Mal schauen, wie sich das Morgen fährt.

Edit:  Worin unterscheiden sich Rennlenker?


----------



## divergent! (9. April 2010)

es gibt rr-lenker mit engerem bogen oder längerem bogen....sogenannten reach.

für frauen zb empfiehlt sich ein engerer bogen. des weiteren können die bögen auch anders abfallen. sprich die wölbung ist etwas steiler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (9. April 2010)

Danke

Dann betrifft mich das nicht wirklich , da ich eher weniger Unterlenkerposition fahren werde. 
Blöde Frage, wenn man eh nicht am Bogen greift, kann man den doch absägen oder nicht ?  gibt es Leute, die das machen oder gibt es Rennlenker ohne Bogen?

Mit dem jetzigen Setup fühle ich mich schon viel wohler!!
Jetzt noch den Vorbau 1 - 2 cm kürzer und es passt.


----------



## Stopelhopser (9. April 2010)

Rennkram schrieb:


> .
> Blöde Frage, wenn man eh nicht am Bogen greift, kann man den doch absägen oder nicht ?  gibt es Leute, die das machen oder gibt es Rennlenker ohne Bogen?
> 
> :



Serienmäßig kenne ich kein aktuelles Modell ohne Unterlenker, allerdings war zumindest den Lenker (unsichtbar unter dem Lenkband) bis zur Unstabilität mit Löchern versehen mal der letzte Schrei in der Leichtbauszene, dies allerdings vor langer Zeit.

Wenn man sich an kein Reglement halten muss (wobei ich den akutellen Stand nicht kenne) wurde der Unterlenker wirklich schon abgesägt.

Die harmloseste Version, die man heute noch sieht, ist das Lenkerband am Unterlenker fehlen zu lassen, um Gramme zu feilschen.


----------



## divergent! (10. April 2010)

naja dann bau nen tria lenker dran....also ohne den aufsatz


----------



## Kaprado (10. April 2010)

Oder einen Flatbar 

Von Ultegra gibt es auch Shifter für solche.


----------



## Rennkram (10. April 2010)

gibts auch shifter für campa?

Triathlonlenker habe ich mir angeschaut. ist nicht so wirklich das, was ich suche.


----------



## karstb (10. April 2010)

Wenn die Unterlenkerposition so niedrig ist, dass du sie eh nicht nutzt, dann mach den Lenker doch höher. Dann hast du eine bequemere Oberlenkerposition und kannst, wenn deine Handgelenke eine andere Position verlangen oder wenn es um Sekunden geht, immer noch am Unterlenker greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (10. April 2010)

Um die Unterlenkerpos. angenehm zu machen, müsste ich den Vorbau so 8 cm höher machen    nene
Ich muss mich jetzt erstmal an die Oberlenkerpos. gewöhnen. Der Rest kommt dann vieleicht.

Der Vorbauschaft ist schon weiter rausgezogen. Die Oberlenkerposition ist jetzt recht "angenehm". Geschwindigkeitsrekorde möchte ich nicht brechen


----------



## Stopelhopser (10. April 2010)

Rennkram schrieb:


> gibts auch shifter für campa?
> 
> Triathlonlenker habe ich mir angeschaut. ist nicht so wirklich das, was ich suche.



Ja, gibt es.

Alternative wäre noch ein "alter" Zeitfahrlenker (wie die Hörner eines Stieres geformt) an dem vorne gut die Ergos passen.


----------



## Kaprado (10. April 2010)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es.
> 
> Alternative wäre noch ein "alter" Zeitfahrlenker (wie die Hörner eines Stieres geformt) an dem vorne gut die Ergos passen.



Ich glaube zu wissen, das die Fixie-Fahrer einfach einen Rennlenker nehmen, die Enden abschneiden und ihn verkehrt herum montieren.

so in etwa:


----------



## Rennkram (10. April 2010)

Ja, aber die Hebel sind anders montiert und die Fahrposition ist sehr gestreckt.
Oder nicht?


----------



## Stopelhopser (10. April 2010)

Die Hebel sind sogar direkt in den Lenker montiert.
Da müsste Rennkram neue Bremshebel kaufen und auf Schaltung verzichten.


----------



## Rennkram (10. April 2010)

aber ich könnte die ergos ja ähnlich montieren.

Edit:
Die rote Gabel vom OMT habe ich abgeschliffen...
Um dann festzustellen, dass die Krone aus Alu ist und ziehmlich unschön ins Carbon übergeht. Naja, Gabel klarlackiert und um die Krone hab ich erstmal schwarzes Coroplast geklebt.  
Krone wird dann schwarz lackiert.


----------



## Stopelhopser (11. April 2010)

Rennkram schrieb:


> aber ich könnte die ergos ja ähnlich montieren.
> 
> .



Ja, wenn Du richtige Bauarbeiter-Bratpfannen als Hände hast.
Schau Dir mal den Abstand des Endes der Bremshelbel zum Lenker an (auf dem Fixie Bild) und prüfe, ob Deine Finger da ran kommen.


----------



## Rennkram (11. April 2010)

ok, lassen wir das


----------



## khaos (11. April 2010)

infectious schrieb:


> infectious




Uiuiui. Ich bin ja kein großer Fan von Rennrädern, aber dieses gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut. 100%!
Reifen nochmal um 90° drehen, damit rundrum Schrift ist, Tachomagneten gegenüber vom Ventil und die Kettenblätter schwarz, dann ist es 110%ig.

Was kosten eigentlich so schicke Rennräder? Sind die eher günstiger oder teurer als MTBs?


----------



## wildbiker (11. April 2010)

khaos schrieb:


> Uiuiui. Ich bin ja kein großer Fan von Rennrädern, aber dieses gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut. 100%!
> Reifen nochmal um 90° drehen, damit rundrum Schrift ist, Tachomagneten gegenüber vom Ventil und die Kettenblätter schwarz, dann ist es 110%ig.
> 
> *Was kosten eigentlich so schicke Rennräder? Sind die eher günstiger oder teurer als MTBs?*



Beides ist nicht günstig. Ein RR kannste genauso mit leichten und teuren Teilen aufbauen (z.b. Carbon, Campa Super Record, Lightweights) wie ein MTB (vergl. XTR, Tune, Schmolke, Titan-Rahmen usw.).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (11. April 2010)

Kommt auf die eigenen Vorlieben an. Wenn es haltbar, leicht und schÃ¶n sein soll wird es schnell sehr teuer vor allem wenn man nicht so tief drinnen steckt wie im MTB Stoff (sonst wÃ¤ren wir ja bei rennrad-news  ). Also sportliches AnfÃ¤nger Rennrad kostet gerne 700â¬ (dafÃ¼r bekommt man ja auch die anfÃ¤nger Hardtails) und wenn dann alles etwas besser sein soll wird es schnell noch teurer. Viele Onlineshops die ich kenne haben auch ein besseres MTB Angebot als fÃ¼r Rennrad wie ich finde (vor allem die LÃ¤den mir den ganzen Leichtbauteilchen fÃ¼r Insider) aber das liegt vielleicht auch an meiner MTB gebprÃ¤gten Welt.


----------



## Stopelhopser (11. April 2010)

Komischerweise kann man ein neuwertiges RR eher günstig gebraucht kaufen. Meistens liegt das daran, daß die Käufer den Einsatzzweck etwas überschätzen und oft mit der Geometrie und dem Fahrverhalten nicht klar kommen.
Dann steht das Ding etwas in der Garage rum, nimmt Platz weg und nervt. Irgendwann wird es dann günstig verschleudert.
Erlebt man mit MTB's deutlich seltener.


----------



## natiturner (11. April 2010)

versus schrieb:


> entschuldige, aber diese fotos sind jämmerlich
> das rad scheint ganz ok zu sein...



Nun mit geschärfter Linse betrachtet.


----------



## Piktogramm (11. April 2010)

Technisch sehr gut, optisch ist es mit zu nervös. Zu viel Schrift und zu viele verschiedene Farben die allesamt nie mal größere Flächen bilden sondern immer irgendwie zerschnitten werden.


----------



## floatwork (11. April 2010)

und hier mal meins


----------



## daniel_ (12. April 2010)

sehr schönes Focus  von meinen gibts auch bald Foto updates wenn die neuen Teile da sind


----------



## MTB_Tom (13. April 2010)

Schönes Baso,aber warum zu groß gekauft?
nicht gewusst was das für eine RH hat?

bin überrascht von meinem 1. RR,das ich zwar auf gut glück,aber mit ein paar rückinfos u. abmaße mit relativ passender RH gekauft habe.

da wackelt nix.rollt sauber.bin zufrieden mit dem alten stahlhobel.

gruß
tom


----------



## Rennkram (13. April 2010)

Wenn du mein Basso meinst, hab es geschenkt bekommen.
Ich werde es aber wohl zurückgeben. Verkaufen kann ich es nicht


----------



## infectious (13. April 2010)

khaos schrieb:


> Uiuiui. Ich bin ja kein großer Fan von Rennrädern, aber dieses gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut. 100%!
> Reifen nochmal um 90° drehen, damit rundrum Schrift ist, Tachomagneten gegenüber vom Ventil und die Kettenblätter schwarz, dann ist es 110%ig.
> 
> Was kosten eigentlich so schicke Rennräder? Sind die eher günstiger oder teurer als MTBs?



Hi khaos,

es kommt drauf an 
Das Principia ist dank viel Geduld und ein bisschen Glück (komplette SRAM Red bei ebay für 950 neu!) ein kleines Schnäppchen geworden. Ohne Laufräder (die hatte ich schon) hab ich die Einzelteile für unter 2000 bekommen. Mit Personenwaage gewogene 6,8kg, also schon "relativ" leicht für verhältnismässig wenig Geld.
Wenn man selbst schraubt oder keine Probleme mit gebrauchten Rädern hat, gibts für wenig Geld schon richtig schöne Räder.
Wie beim MTB sind dem aber natürlich nach oben keine Grenzen gesetzt.

infectious


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (13. April 2010)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Wenn du mein Basso meinst, hab es geschenkt bekommen.
> Ich werde es aber wohl zurückgeben. Verkaufen kann ich es nicht


 
ja,meinte ich.ist schade wenn die größe nicht passt,aber das hilft eben nicht weiter,auch wenns schön ist....schade.
habe ja einige schöne räder in der bucht gesehen,aber leider meist nicht in der passenden größen u. wenn die gepasst hat,ging der preis richtig in die höhe...muss man eben etwas gedult mitbringen.dann klappt es auch

Mein Pinarello Dyna letzte Woche im Schwarzwald


----------



## Delgado (14. April 2010)

Red Bull Pro SL 3000 mit Ultegra = 999 â¬


----------



## Crissi (14. April 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> []
> 
> Red Bull Pro SL 3000 mit Ultegra = 999 



!!!!!!!! Reflektorenalarm !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mach die Dinger ab!

Ansonsten cooles Rad zu coolem Preis!!


----------



## Delgado (15. April 2010)

Crissi schrieb:


> !!!!!!!! Reflektorenalarm !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mach die Dinger ab!
> 
> Ansonsten cooles Rad zu coolem Preis!!



Das sind Auswucht-Gewichte


----------



## Stopelhopser (15. April 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Das sind Auswucht-Gewichte



Die sind noch dran von der Fahrradpass-Prüfung.


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. April 2010)

Mein olles Moser für den Arbeitsweg u. für den Hometrainer





















"Hometrainer"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (16. April 2010)

Was ist das auf dem letzten Bild?


----------



## muellema (16. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Was ist das auf dem letzten Bild?



Ein antiquierter Heimtrainer 

Kann wohl statt Hinterrad eingebaut werden und sorgt dann für Rollwiederstand


----------



## ZwiebelII (16. April 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Mein olles Moser für den Arbeitsweg u. für den *Hometrainer*



eine auch mir unbekannte, aber durchaus Interessante Variante

edit sacht: mal wieder zu spät


----------



## MTB_Tom (16. April 2010)

muellema schrieb:


> Ein antiquierter Heimtrainer
> 
> Kann wohl statt Hinterrad eingebaut werden und sorgt dann für Rollwiederstand


 
genau
so wurde das rad meist genützt.
ich mach mal bilder wenn ich den 3fuß eingebaut habe.
auf der anderen seite ist ne bremse die mittels zug verstellbar ist.
leider fehlt der zug u. ich muss schaun was da genau hinkommt.
hab sowas vorher auch noch nicht gesehen....


----------



## Stopelhopser (16. April 2010)

Da fehlt kein Zug, da kommt das Kabel für die Netzeinspeisung raus.
Gibt es eigentlich für Ergometerstrom auch 20 Cent die kWh?


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. April 2010)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Da fehlt kein Zug, da kommt das Kabel für die Netzeinspeisung raus.
> Gibt es eigentlich für Ergometerstrom auch 20 Cent die kWh?


 
na ja,und mit virtuelle touren fahren ist wohl auch nicht...od. kann man das umbauen


----------



## muellema (18. April 2010)

Hier mal mein Cannondale Six13 im derzeitigen Design.

Der Sattel und die Laufräder wurden von mir getauscht. Der Rest ist noch Serie. Ich überlege stark ob ich das Rad weiter erleichtetere. 7,7 kg finde ich schon happig. Potential ist genug vorhanden. Allein an der Stütze sind sicher 100 Gramm zu holen.


----------



## Piktogramm (18. April 2010)

Naja Potential ist genügend da, nur wenn du einmal anfängst wird sich herrausstellen, dass jedes Teil ein bisschen zu schwer ist. Kurzum ich würde mal knapp behaupten für Leichbau hast du falsch angefangen bzw. einen günstigen Einstieg genommen um am Schluss jedes Teil zu tauschen...


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. April 2010)

Leichtbau ist ne feine Sache.Finde Carbon sehr hübsch.Hätte auch gern einen 6kg Renner,aber ich möchte mir sowas gar nicht leisten.
Wer Rennen fährt ok,aber zum training ist ein schweres Bike eh sinnvoller
Ich mache beides nicht wirklich...

Mein oller Stahrenner wiegt fahrfertig 9,5Kg u. für mich absolut i.O.
Der lässt sich super fahren>da wackelt nichts u. kann auch ein paar Schläge ab u. wird sicher (bei guter Pflege weitere 15 jahre halten!).

Ist eben wie beim MTB.Es muss für mich nicht der absolute Leichtbau sein.Da müsstest schon für einen Rahmenkit 2-3k investieren um dann zum Schluß mit Leichtbauteilen wirklich leicht zu sein.
...und dann wirfst es im Gelände weg
Ok,beim RR fährst nicht wirklich im Gelände u. meist bekommst besser erhaltene ätere RR als MTB liegt eben am Einsatzzweck
"Leichtbau" fängt aber auch oft beim Fahrer an....


----------



## FanFan_MTB (18. April 2010)

Jetzt hat mein Rennrad wieder sein Sommeroutfit bekommen.
Sagt mal eure sachliche Meinung dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (18. April 2010)

Hm.. die Lenker und Sattelposition tut weh... Sieht ja gruselig aus. Ist das für dich so bequem?
Ventilkappen ab. 3-fach? Ne Kompakte würde besser aussehen.


----------



## Northern lite (18. April 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Hm.. die Lenker und Sattelposition tut weh... Sieht ja gruselig aus. Ist das für dich so bequem?
> Ventilkappen ab. 3-fach? Ne Kompakte würde besser aussehen.



genau das dachte ich auch...

was mich aber noch viel mehr wundert.... Schraubentunig komplett, aber einen Ritchey (blei) comp Vorbau????????? vor allem sehe ich da am Vorbau Aluschrauben?? gruselig...........

und Aluschrauben an den Bremsen finde ich auch sehr ...sagen wir mal....grenzwertig....

MTB-Pedale gehen ja auch gar nicht.........


----------



## Piktogramm (18. April 2010)

MTB Pedale haben Vorteile und das hab ich auch so. Vor allem wenn man hauptsächlich MTBler ist. Aber das Ding sieht mir zu sehr nach LSD Trip aus. Unruhig, kein festes Konzept in der Gestaltung (zumindest kein gut ausschauendes. Einfach Schwarz, Weiß und Rot zusammenklatschen zählt nicht)


----------



## FanFan_MTB (18. April 2010)

Was Sattel- und Lenkerposition angeht bin ich noch am rumprobieren. Deshalb auch der billige Vorbau. Der originale Scott Vorbau war mir zu lang.
Allerdings bräuchte ich da noch ein paar Tipps. Gerne auch per PN.
Bis 120 km habe ich so kein Problem damit, wobei ich relativ viel Unterlenker fahre. 
Der Sattel steht mittlerweile auch nicht mehr ganz so schief geneigt.

Die Schrauben an Vorbau, Bremsen und Sattelklemme sind von mir rot lackierte Stahlschrauben. Ich will diese rote Optik einfach bei allen Schrauben haben.
Aluschrauben wären mir dann auch zu heikel.

Die SPD-Klickpedale bleiben dran (oder zumindestens das System), da sie m.M.n. Vorteile beim Gehen haben.

Wegen den Farben habe ich mich am Rahmen orientiert, gemischt mit einigen gebrauchten Teilen, an welche ich sehr günstig gekommen bin.

Wie würdet ihr die Optik verbessern/verändern?


----------



## Northern lite (18. April 2010)

kann ich ja nachvollziehen... dann aber lieber ein Roadpedal mit SPD-System


----------



## Piktogramm (18. April 2010)

Optisch: Klassiche Verteilung: Eine Hauptfarbe (Schwarz?) welche eine Sekundärfarbe hat die ebenfalls großflächiger vorhanden ist (Weiß oder Rot, aber eben großflächig und nicht so nervös zerschnitten wie jetzt und vor allem nicht an den Reifen) und dann eine Farbe für Akzente (das was übrig ist)

Wobei das gerade bei Scott und Systemlaufrädern schwer wird, die sehen irgendwie alle so aus


----------



## FanFan_MTB (18. April 2010)

@Northern lite:
Wenn ich mal wieder flüssig bin kommen die hier dran.
Optisch dürfte dann der Winter LRS schöner ausschauen.





Der ist halt dafür auch fast 500g schwerer.


----------



## Northern lite (18. April 2010)

genau an die PD-A600 hätte ich auch gedacht...


----------



## Stopelhopser (18. April 2010)

Northern lite schrieb:


> kann ich ja nachvollziehen... dann aber lieber ein Roadpedal mit SPD-System



Optik ist nicht alles, den das Road Pedal wiegt 383g.

http://www.bike24.net/p16411.html

Ein zweiseitige Pedal (bequemerer Einstieg) ist sogar bei gleichem Preis nur 352 g leicht.

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=981;page=1;menu=1000,2,142,91;mid=2;pgc=0;orderby=2


Bei dem XT zu Ultegra Vergleich sieht es wieder für das Strassenpedal besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FanFan_MTB (19. April 2010)

Das von mir genannte Road SPD Pedal PD-A 600 wiegt aber laut Hersteller nur 286g und ist dann auch schon wieder 100g leichter als die jetzt verbauten 520er.

Die beiden Bilder sind in etwa 2 Wochen Abstand entstanden. Es schaut fast so aus, als hätte ich die Vorbauschrauben nicht fest genug angezogen, sodass sich der Lenker nach unten geneigt hat.

Abgesehen von den ergonomischen Dingen, gefällt mir mein Rennrad trotzdem. Je nachdem, wie ich drauf bin, kommt entweder der dezente Winter- oder der optisch auffallendere Sommer LRS dran.


----------



## Piktogramm (19. April 2010)

Aber leider nur ein einseitiger Einstieg. Beim Rennrad muss ich dabei dank Ampeln (ich wohne schon in einem Kuhkaff und habe viele, lange Landstraßen aber trotzdem mehr Ampeln als im Walde) noch häufiger raus als mitm MTB. Sehe ich nicht als Sinnvoll an. Der MTB Kram ist da sinnvoller.

Winter LRS mit weniger knalligen Reifen: Schon besser! Fehlt nur noch eine nicht silberne Kurbel


----------



## Deichradler (19. April 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Leichtbau ist ne feine Sache.Finde Carbon sehr hübsch.Hätte auch gern einen 6kg Renner,aber ich möchte mir sowas gar nicht leisten.
> Wer Rennen fährt ok,aber zum training ist ein schweres Bike eh sinnvoller
> Ich mache beides nicht wirklich...
> 
> ...



Einer der geilsten Laufradsätze die ich kenne ! 
Noch die alte Ausführung


----------



## FanFan_MTB (19. April 2010)

So, ich habe jetzt mal die Fehlstellung des Lenkers geändert. Weiter als einmal über den Hof rollern bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Man merkt aber schon einen deutlichen Unterschied.
Dankeschön für den Tipp.

Wenn man sein rad fast jeden tag sieht fallen einem solche Dinge echt nicht mehr auf.


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. April 2010)

Deichradler schrieb:


> Einer der geilsten Laufradsätze die ich kenne !
> Noch die alte Ausführung


 
hab leider nicht so den vergleich,aber die LR rollen echt gut u. sehen dazu echt gut aus.
heben sich etwas ab von sonstigen alufelgen.
hoffe die halten noch lange...ich bremse schon so wenig wie möglich


----------



## FalloutBoy (20. April 2010)

Hier mal der letzte Zuwachs in der Rad-Familie:





die Pedale sind noch eine Übergangslösung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muellema (20. April 2010)

FalloutBoy schrieb:


> Hier mal der letzte Zuwachs in der Rad-Familie:



schöne Rad. Was ist das für eine Kette?


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. April 2010)

FalloutBoy schrieb:


> Hier mal der letzte Zuwachs in der Rad-Familie:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/623017
> 
> die Pedale sind noch eine Übergangslösung


 
warum?sind doch sehr schöne pedale...sind look saeco,oder?
ist das ein alu od. titanrahmen?


----------



## FalloutBoy (20. April 2010)

muellema schrieb:


> schöne Rad. Was ist das für eine Kette?



Danke, ist die Campa-Record-11f-Kette.






Ärgerlich ist, dass dafür (mal wieder) ein (völlig überteuerter) Kettennieter (UT-CN300) angeschafft werden musste. Alles Halsabschneider 



MTB_Tom schrieb:


> warum?sind doch sehr schöne pedale...sind look saeco,oder?
> ist das ein alu od. titanrahmen?



Es ist ein Van Nicholas Aeolus Titan-Rahmen. Er gefiel mir, weil es der letzte mit runden Rohren ist. Die Pedale sind uralte Look P296, die ihre besten Tage schon gesehen haben  Werde wohl nicht umhin kommen, mal auf ein aktuelles System umzusteigen. Aber das bedeutet ja wieder, alle Räder umrüsten...


----------



## Stopelhopser (23. April 2010)

FalloutBoy schrieb:


> Danke, ist die Campa-Record-11f-Kette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hilft nur "Zusammentun" mit anderen Campa-11-fach Jüngern.


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (23. April 2010)

Mit dem 10-fach Kettenschloss von Sram laufen die Campa 11-fach Ketten einwandfrei...


----------



## Jako (24. April 2010)

mein neues.... gruß jako


----------



## cluso (24. April 2010)

Jako schrieb:


> mein neues.... gruß jako



Ausgesprochen hübsch.

Gefällt mir gut.


Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Stopelhopser (24. April 2010)

8hEnnEs7 schrieb:


> Mit dem 10-fach Kettenschloss von Sram laufen die Campa 11-fach Ketten einwandfrei...



Das ist einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Dragonback (24. April 2010)

So, 
dann will ich mich auch mal präsentieren. Da ich immer noch auf mein Threesome warte, muss ich mir damit noch ein wenig die Zeit vertreiben.


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. April 2010)

jacko u- dragonback:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (25. April 2010)

ich hänge mal mein fuji rein...

der rahmen ist von 2006, allerdings habe ich ihn erst anfang letzten jahres zum ersten mal aufgebaut. der rahmen ist extrem konifiziert und wiegt in rh 52 1231 gr.. damit lässt sich trotz der eher gewöhnlichen bestückung und mit den bleischweren pedalen ein gewicht von 8,2 kg realisieren. das ist ok 
















grüsse mike


----------



## Stopelhopser (25. April 2010)

Wirklich schöner Rahmen. Mir persönlich gefallen die Alu-Boliden mit hochovalen fettem Unterrohr wie dieses Fuji oder Giant/Cervelo.


----------



## FalloutBoy (26. April 2010)

8hEnnEs7 schrieb:


> Mit dem 10-fach Kettenschloss von Sram laufen die Campa 11-fach Ketten einwandfrei...



Ah, danke für den Tip


----------



## Sahnie (30. April 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Leichtbau ist ne feine Sache.Finde Carbon sehr hübsch.Hätte auch gern einen 6kg Renner,aber ich möchte mir sowas gar nicht leisten.
> Wer Rennen fährt ok,aber zum training ist ein schweres Bike eh sinnvoller
> Ich mache beides nicht wirklich...
> 
> ...




Stahlrahmen und Gabel, Shamals und 90er Komponenten und dann 9,5 Kilogramm? Mit Flite, Aerostütze und 3-fach. Das will ich sehen. Tippe auf 10,5 Kilogramm.


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. April 2010)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Stahlrahmen und Gabel, Shamals und 90er Komponenten und dann 9,5 Kilogramm? Mit Flite, Aerostütze und 3-fach. Das will ich sehen. Tippe auf 10,5 Kilogramm.


 
mit vollen trinkflaschen hast du recht
das DYNA ist schon nicht das schwerste stahlrad>aber mit ner feinwaage habe ich es nicht nachgewogen,nur mit ner körperwaage.
rad mit mir minus mein körpergewicht...diese waagen sind nicht die genausten,aber die differenz sollte stimmen
viell. mach ich mir den spaß mal u. zerlge alles u. wiege alles mit der feinwaage nach....

mein olles MOSER liegt vom gewicht her ähnlich
altes RR heist nicht gleich schwer






gruß
tom


----------



## JensXTR (30. April 2010)

mein Renner mit ein paar neuen Teilen(Kurbel, LRS, Bremsen, Pedalen)...


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. April 2010)

Gefält mir ausgesprochen gut! Die Farben des Rahmens sind sparsam und passend an den Teilen aufgegriffen. Sehr schön!


----------



## Deichradler (30. April 2010)

Spielgerät für dieses Jahr


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (30. April 2010)

Der Lenker gibt ja wohl mehr als ein trauriges Bild ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (30. April 2010)

Bin ja kein RR-fahrer, aber was passt an dem Lenker nicht? 

Ich finde das Rad der absolute HAMMER!! seeeeeehr geil!! 

fährst du da den Kom-Vor oder is es ein getunter speedy? oder selfmade?


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (30. April 2010)

Naja, die Lenkerenden absägen nur um noch irgendwie 10g sparen zu können ist schon irgendwie, näää!? 
Sieht halt einfach ziemlich traurig aus mit so nem Stummelunterlenker!


----------



## Fezza (30. April 2010)

hmm, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, wenn ich die Lenkerenden nicht brauchen würde, würde ich sie auch absägen (würde meinen MTG-Flatbar auch kürzen, wenn er mir zu lang wäre)... ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, die Brems-schalthebel zu kürzen, wenn ich die Länge nicht brauche....


----------



## Deichradler (30. April 2010)

> fährst du da den Kom-Vor oder is es ein getunter speedy? oder selfmade?


Ist ne Sattel-/Sattelstützkombi deren Basis ein Speedneedle ist.
Nobby baut uns diese Teile .

Lenker paßt schon so, das könnt ihr mir glauben !


----------



## ZwiebelII (30. April 2010)

Deichradler schrieb:


> Lenker paßt schon so, das könnt ihr mir glauben !



Mag ja sein, sieht aber m.E. nach zum :kotz:aus


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (30. April 2010)

Mainz:

http://fstatic1.rennrad-news.de/img/photos/2/7/7/0/0/_/large/Quantec_SLR_Racing_-_wei.jpg]



Der Sattel ist allerding momentan nicht mehr drauf. Bei dem ist schon nach 500km die Schale gebrochen und das bei 60kg Fahrergewicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (30. April 2010)

8hEnnEs7 schrieb:


> Naja, die Lenkerenden absägen nur um noch irgendwie 10g sparen zu können ist schon irgendwie, näää!?



Dir ist hoffentlich klar das es sich dabei wohl um einen älteren Schmolke handelt. Die hatten so Lenkerenden und damit konnte man sogar fahren.  

Cooles, leichtes Radel. das Gold-schema gefällt mir jetzt nicht so. Aber ansonsten gibts nichts zu meckern. 

(Was wiegt es den?)


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (30. April 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Dir ist hoffentlich klar das es sich dabei wohl um einen älteren Schmolke handelt. Die hatten so Lenkerenden und damit konnte man sogar fahren.



Na was für ein Glück das die sowas jetzt nicht mehr verkaufen!!! 

Ob abgesägt oder so gekauft ändert ja schließlich nichts an der bescheidenen Optik...


----------



## Deichradler (30. April 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Dir ist hoffentlich klar das es sich dabei wohl um einen älteren Schmolke handelt. Die hatten so Lenkerenden und damit konnte man sogar fahren.
> 
> Cooles, leichtes Radel. das Gold-schema gefällt mir jetzt nicht so. Aber ansonsten gibts nichts zu meckern.
> 
> (Was wiegt es den?)



So ist es, es ist ein TLO welcher bestens paßt.
Wiegt genau 5192 Gramm mit den Competitions.


----------



## Deichradler (30. April 2010)

8hEnnEs7 schrieb:


> Na was für ein Glück das die sowas jetzt nicht mehr verkaufen!!!
> 
> Ob abgesägt oder so gekauft ändert ja schließlich nichts an der bescheidenen Optik...



Mit Geld kriegst Du ihn immer noch zu kaufen


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (30. April 2010)

Tatsächlich! Hab eben mal recherchiert, die kürzeren Enden bringen ganze 7g Gewichtsersparnis! 
Naja, wenn er dir gefällt is ja gut. Ich würde das Teil im Rennen einfach unparktisch finden und gefallen tut er mir auch nicht! Ach ja, zu teuer wäre er mir übrigens auch um damit beim Rennen in der Bande einzuschlagen...


----------



## Sahnie (30. April 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> mit vollen trinkflaschen hast du recht
> das DYNA ist schon nicht das schwerste stahlrad>aber mit ner feinwaage habe ich es nicht nachgewogen,nur mit ner körperwaage.
> rad mit mir minus mein körpergewicht...diese waagen sind nicht die genausten,aber die differenz sollte stimmen
> viell. mach ich mir den spaß mal u. zerlge alles u. wiege alles mit der feinwaage nach....
> ...



Ich glaube ich habe selber genug  alte Räder um das zu beurteilen, aber wie du gesagt hast, du hast es nicht gewogen. Also egal.


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. April 2010)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe selber genug alte Räder um das zu beurteilen, aber wie du gesagt hast, du hast es nicht gewogen. Also egal.


 
na dann kennst dich ja mit gewichten aus u. weist,dass 10,5kg bei dem 53 rad überhaupt nicht gehen


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. April 2010)

Deichradler schrieb:


> Spielgerät für dieses Jahr
> /quote]
> 
> heißes gefährt,mit mal echt wenig gewicht.
> ...


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (30. April 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> heißes gefährt,mit mal echt wenig gewicht.
> darf man fragen ob du so ein carbonbomber im renneinsatz fährst od. was war deine motivation so ein leichtbau aufzubauen?
> 
> gruß
> tom



Bei Starßenrennen darf das Rad nicht unter 6,8kg wiegen! Also wohl eher nicht fürs Rennen fahren aufgebaut. 

Im Rennen würde auch "Niemand" so einen Lenker fahren...


----------



## Piktogramm (30. April 2010)

Wenn man das Gefühl die Berge hoch zu fliegen weiß man warum. Dummerweise gewöhnt man sich zu schnell an die fehlenden Kilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (30. April 2010)

8hEnnEs7 schrieb:


> Bei Starßenrennen darf das Rad nicht unter 6,8kg wiegen! Also wohl eher nicht fürs Rennen fahren aufgebaut.
> 
> Im Rennen würde auch "Niemand" so einen Lenker fahren...


 
stimmt ja,hab ich vergessen
dann eher bei RTF od. Bergsprints?

finde aber schon enorm,was heute machbar ist.
ein fortbewegungsmittel,dass knapp über 5kg wiegt u. das einem nicht unter dem a....zusammenklappt

frag mich aber gerade,ob es da ein fahrergewichtslimit bei so einem rad gibt?

kann ja da nicht so mitreden,weil ich selbst nur hobbyfahrer bin,aber ich sehe öfters sehr leichte (u. teure ) RR mit vollschlanken bediener drauf u. frage mich dann immer nach der materialprüfung...


----------



## Deichradler (30. April 2010)

8hEnnEs7 schrieb:


> Bei Starßenrennen darf das Rad nicht unter 6,8kg wiegen! Also wohl eher nicht fürs Rennen fahren aufgebaut.
> 
> Im Rennen würde auch "Niemand" so einen Lenker fahren...



Mein Gott laberst Du ein Blech !
Es gibt anderes außer der UCI, vielleicht aber noch nicht angekommen bei Dir .
Sonst hättest Du erkannt das viele den TLO fahren, zumal er mit seinen 139 Gramm zu den leichtesten seiner Zunft gehört - ohne faule Kompromisse eingehen zu müssen.
Diese Form kommt mir sehr entgegen und habe mich riesig über knapp 9 Gramm Ersparnis gefreut !

@ Tom: Nein, der Anspruch war ein möglichst leichtes und Langstrecken taugliches Bike aufzubauen.
Rahmen und getunte Obermayer haben eine Freigabe von 110 Kg, die Sattelkombo ist auf meine 86Kg ausgelegt.
Es sind sogar die 22mm Conti Competition verbaut und keine leichten Tufo Elite Jet. Kein Bock auf Pannen.

Wer am 15.-16. Mai zur EHBE erscheint, wird einige Radl´s der Leichtbau-Anarchisten sehen und kann auch gerne an den beiden Ausfahrten mit uns teilnehmen.
Es gibt z.B. auch einen sehr schönen neuen Rahmen zu sehen, Sub <760 Gramm incl. Sattelstütze und Sattel.


----------



## MTB_Tom (1. Mai 2010)

Deichradler schrieb:


> @ Tom: Nein, der Anspruch war ein möglichst leichtes und Langstrecken taugliches Bike aufzubauen.
> Rahmen und getunte Obermayer haben eine Freigabe von 110 Kg, die Sattelkombo ist auf meine 86Kg ausgelegt.
> Es sind sogar die 22mm Conti Competition verbaut und keine leichten Tufo Elite Jet. Kein Bock auf Pannen.
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die Info
Aber was ist EHBE?
Mhhh...also wenn alles klappt möchte in in HH Vattenfall an den Start gehen...aber nix mit Leichtbau>sondern Schwergewicht>Stahl>3Gang

Also wenn ich mir jetzt dein Fahrergewicht+Rad ansehe ,dann komme ich trotz Stahlrenner immer noch mit - 9,6kg mit meinem Stahlrenner ganz gut weg dabei 

Trotzdem würde ich zu gern mal so ein leichtes Rad fahren

Langstreckentauglich schreibst Du,also bit Du damit längere Touren unterwegs?

Noch ne Frage:Gibt dein Rad auch so "rauschende" Geräusche von siche beim Fahren?
Mich hat letzte Woche ein Radler überholt,der hatte Carbonfelgen verbaut>also der benötigt echt keine Klingel 

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Deichradler (1. Mai 2010)

@ Tom: EHBE European Handmade Bicycle Exhibition.
Die Gemeinde dort wird immer größer.
Anarchistenclub trifft sich dort zum feiern, fachsimpeln und den neuen Rahmen von Nobby erstmalig zu bewundern.
Aufgebaut wird er erst nach der Messe !

Was Du mit der Geräuschkulisse meinst stimmt, ich habe die DT 190s hinten und die dreht sich auf einer Carbonachse von dem Sattelklemmengott schlechthin .
Das kreischen kommt einer alten Hügi sehr nahe, nur die Tonlage ist höher.


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (1. Mai 2010)

Deichradler schrieb:


> Mein Gott laberst Du ein Blech !
> Es gibt anderes außer der UCI, vielleicht aber noch nicht angekommen bei Dir .
> Sonst hättest Du erkannt das viele den TLO fahren, zumal er mit seinen 139 Gramm zu den leichtesten seiner Zunft gehört - ohne faule Kompromisse eingehen zu müssen.
> Diese Form kommt mir sehr entgegen und habe mich riesig über knapp 9 Gramm Ersparnis gefreut !



Er hat gefragt ob du damit Rennen fährst und ich hab darauf geantwortet dass es dafür zu leicht ist. Ist das für dich ein Problem? Vllt. fährst du ja auch Jedermannrennen, dann wärs natürlich egal. Kann ich mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, ist wohl eher ein Rad für die Vitrine oder Schönwettertouren...

Ps: Lieber Blech als Carbon... und den hier spinner lass ich jetzt mal so dahingestellt.


----------



## Piktogramm (1. Mai 2010)

Die Rennräder werden nur extrem selten nachgewogen geschweige denn auf Regelkonformität überprüft. Der Aufwand die Räder durch Kommisare prüfen zu lassen scheuen die meisten Veranstalter, es geht ja meist eh um nix (vllt. bisserl Preisgeld aber das ist so oder so doch verschwindend gering).
Wieso sollte das Ding nicht halten? sub6 bzw bis an die 5kg  und 80kg Fahrer sind bei weitem kein Problem, wenn dann eher die Teile ran zu bekommen. Braucht Vitamin B und/oder viel Geld


----------



## MTB_Tom (1. Mai 2010)

8hEnnEs7 schrieb:


> Ps: Lieber Blech als Carbon...


 
mir gefällt carbon schon recht gut,aber natürlich finde ich es klasse,wenn die sonne sich in meiner chromgabel u. ausfallenden spiegelt...bling..bling

ok,man könnte isch auch ne chromfolie an den carbonrenner bäbben
...warum hat das den noch keiner gemacht:
Carbonrenner auf retro
oder ein fixie mal aus carbon u. vorne mit speichenfelge

jeder so wie er möchte u. wie es gefällt

letztes we bei der hügeltour RTF(meine 1.RTF) bin ich am berg an einem sehr schönem carbon pinarello vorbei u. habe dem fahrer gesagt,dass er eine gute marke fährt u. ein sehr schönes rad hat...er meinte nur "....weist ja...carbon statt kondition"
musste lachen
mal ne frage an die RR profis hier:
was wiegt den eine 3fach kurbel mehr als ne 2 fach?
nur mal so interessehalber.
3 fach ist ja verbaut u. ich will sie nicht missen







hab aber auch diese hier liegen:






...jetzt könntet ihr ja sagen>bau sie doch weg u. wiege sie,aber dazu habe ich keine lust,weil ich möchte ja mit dem RR heute event. noch fahren

grüße
tom


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (1. Mai 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Die Rennräder werden nur extrem selten nachgewogen geschweige denn auf Regelkonformität überprüft. Der Aufwand die Räder durch Kommisare prüfen zu lassen scheuen die meisten Veranstalter, es geht ja meist eh um nix (vllt. bisserl Preisgeld aber das ist so oder so doch verschwindend gering).
> Wieso sollte das Ding nicht halten? sub6 bzw bis an die 5kg  und 80kg Fahrer sind bei weitem kein Problem, wenn dann eher die Teile ran zu bekommen. Braucht Vitamin B und/oder viel Geld



Das ist richtig, aber einem 5kg rad sieht man das meistens schon an ohne es gewogen zu haben und wenn dann bei den Kommissären "mal" einer sitzt der ein wenig Ahnung hat wird er sich schon mal überlegen ob er nicht mal nachschaut. 
Natürlich ist es auch kein Problem mit so einem Rad Rennen zu fahren. Halten würde es nur wird es eben richtig teuer wenn es einen dann mal zerlegt. Man sollte im Rennen schließlich nur Material fahren was man auch jederzeit ersetzen kann. Wenn man die LW gesponsert bekommt is das natürlich was Anderes, aber wer bekommt die schon...!?
Beim von mir angesprochene Problem mit dem Lenker war ja auch nicht die Stabilität gemeint sondern die Form. Ich und ich denke mal viele andere auch könnten damit nicht vernünftig am Unterlenker fahren, was ja gerade im Sprint ein wenig hinderlich ist.


----------



## cluso (2. Mai 2010)

8hEnnEs7 schrieb:


> Er hat gefragt ob du damit Rennen fährst und ich hab darauf geantwortet dass es dafür zu leicht ist. Ist das für dich ein Problem? Vllt. fährst du ja auch Jedermannrennen, dann wärs natürlich egal. Kann ich mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, ist wohl eher ein Rad für die Vitrine oder Schönwettertouren...
> 
> Ps: Lieber Blech als Carbon... und den hier spinner lass ich jetzt mal so dahingestellt.



Na ja um den Ton ein wenig zu versachlichen und runterzukommen.

Nich jeder fährt rennen. Und manche haben einfach Spaß an schönen, leichten, edlen Teilen und haben auch die Kohle um damit zufahren. 
Unterstützt die kleinen Unternehmen, bringt Geld in Umlauf und macht Spaß warum nicht. 

Und zum Thema Schönwetter-Sonntagsrad. Kenne einige die Räder in der Gewichtsklasse allzeit fahren... und ein Expro hat vor Jahren an der Transalp mit einem ~5kg Rad teilgenommen ohne das er damit den Bergrunterlaufen musste.

Du hast natürlich recht, bei nem Rennen mit vielen Stürzen wäre sowas natürlich eher eine Geldvernichtungsmaschine, aber es würde funktionieren.

So und nun habt euch lieb und Spaß an unserem GEMEINSAMEN Hobby.

Gruß

C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myxin (2. Mai 2010)

Das Scapin von JensXTR ist ein Traum. Optisch und technisch perfekt mit kaum Platz für Verbesserungen. Auch von den Proportionen ein Genuss.....

Apropos.....


----------



## kayamo (2. Mai 2010)

Meins:


----------



## Piktogramm (3. Mai 2010)

Myxin, ich will MEHR vor allem Fotos von der anderen Seite. Gibt es die Xentis mit Bremscheibenaufnahme?


----------



## WildesRot (3. Mai 2010)

Jörgs Räder sind immer eine Augenweide.  
Und er hat auch noch mehr davon, alle viel zu schade zum fahren.



Piktogramm schrieb:


> Gibt es die Xentis mit Bremscheibenaufnahme?


Die gefallen mir auch, nennen sich Mark1 Clincher Trekking. 
(Ich wollt' mein Drahtesel würd' Dukaten ...)


----------



## Stopelhopser (3. Mai 2010)

@kayamo:

Heißt der Rahmen tatsächlich "10CC", wie die gleichnamige Tanzkapelle?


----------



## kayamo (3. Mai 2010)

Sers,
der Rahmen heisst "ciöcc" - http://ciocc.it/ciocc2009_eng.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (3. Mai 2010)

kayamo schrieb:


> Sers,
> ne heisst "ciöcc" - http://ciocc.it/ciocc2009_eng.html


 
sehr schönes rad
aber deins ist ein altes u. kein repro,oder?
die fa. kannte ich noch gar nicht,macht aber richtig feine räder u. man bekommt einige infos aus der anfangzeit der fa.


----------



## Stopelhopser (3. Mai 2010)

Die Marke ist bekannt.
Zur Urzeit des MTB gab es von denen die berühmten vielfarbigen bikes, bunter wie eine LSD Trip.

Leider gibt das Netz nichts mehr dazu her, aber an dem Renner hier kann man mal sehen was damals verbrochen wurden. Heute schon wieder geil.


----------



## kayamo (3. Mai 2010)

@ MTB Tom: Is schon ein altes. Habs mal bei einem Kollegen abgestaubt, der hats Mitte/Ende der 80iger gekauft, nur eine Saison gefahren und dann nie wieder..bis auf die Pedale ist alles noch Original. Stand bei mir auch schon 2 Jahre im Keller. Hab sonst mit Rennrädern eigentl. nix am Hut


----------



## MTB_Tom (3. Mai 2010)

kayamo schrieb:


> @ MTB Tom: Is schon ein altes. Habs mal bei einem Kollegen abgestaubt, der hats Mitte/Ende der 80iger gekauft, nur eine Saison gefahren und dann nie wieder..bis auf die Pedale ist alles noch Original. Stand bei mir auch schon 2 Jahre im Keller. Hab sonst mit Rennrädern eigentl. nix am Hut


 
sowas musst fahren>sehr gut zum grundlagentraining


----------



## gooni11 (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo
Evt verkaufe ich meinen Renner...
Nur das beste ist verbaut..!!
56er größe... ich bin 183cm und komm wunderbar zurechtdamit.

aktuelle Dura Ace Komplett (außer Bremsen)
Bremsen... TRP SL Carbon (300 Euro)
Ritchey WCS Carbon 
Tune Speedneedle
Spped6 CARBON Laufräder Veltec. usw usw
Und der Rest... seht selbst...
das Rad wiegt FAHRFERTIG KEINE 7,5kg obwohl die Laufräder recht (schwer) sind.
Neureis war gut 4500 Euro! *DAS Rad IST IM NEUZUSTAND!!!!!*
Interesse..?
ERNST gemeinte Anfragen MIT PREISVORSTELLUNG an [email protected]
mfg





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Deichradler (6. Mai 2010)

8hEnnEs7 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, aber einem 5kg rad sieht man das meistens schon an ohne es gewogen zu haben und wenn dann bei den Kommissären "mal" einer sitzt der ein wenig Ahnung hat wird er sich schon mal überlegen ob er nicht mal nachschaut.
> Natürlich ist es auch kein Problem mit so einem Rad Rennen zu fahren. Halten würde es nur wird es eben richtig teuer wenn es einen dann mal zerlegt. Man sollte im Rennen schließlich nur Material fahren was man auch jederzeit ersetzen kann. Wenn man die LW gesponsert bekommt is das natürlich was Anderes, aber wer bekommt die schon...!?
> Beim von mir angesprochene Problem mit dem Lenker war ja auch nicht die Stabilität gemeint sondern die Form. Ich und ich denke mal viele andere auch könnten damit nicht vernünftig am Unterlenker fahren, was ja gerade im Sprint ein wenig hinderlich ist.



Bekloppter geht´s nicht !
Ein Bravo Leser mit null Peilung !


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (6. Mai 2010)

Deichradler schrieb:


> Bekloppter geht´s nicht !
> Ein Bravo Leser mit null Peilung !



Was ist denn genau dein Problem? Was ist bekloppt und warum sollte ich keine Peilung haben? 
So langsam hab ich das Gefühl das bei dir nicht nur das Rad Leichtbau ist 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Deichradler (6. Mai 2010)

8hEnnEs7 schrieb:


> Was ist denn genau dein Problem? Was ist bekloppt und warum sollte ich keine Peilung haben?
> So langsam hab ich das Gefühl das bei dir nicht nur das Rad Leichtbau ist
> 
> Schöne Grüße



Ließ´ Dir mal Deine Postings durch, meist hilft das schon. 
Ansonsten, einfach mal die Klappe halten wenn man keine Ahnung hat oder nur mit Halbwissen daher kommt !


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (6. Mai 2010)

Deichradler schrieb:


> Ließ´ Dir mal Deine Postings durch, meist hilft das schon.
> Ansonsten, einfach mal die Klappe halten wenn man keine Ahnung hat oder nur mit Halbwissen daher kommt !



*Jetzt hast du mir meine Fragen immer noch nicht beantwortet!*
Kannst, oder willst du es nicht?
Der eigentliche Grund für deine Verstimmtheit ist wohl dass nicht jeder dienen Plastikbecher schön findet!?
Am besten weinst du dich jetzt erst mal bei Mama aus und geht anschließend ne Runde in den Sandkasten...


----------



## Deichradler (6. Mai 2010)

8hEnnEs7 schrieb:


> *Jetzt hast du mir meine Fragen immer noch nicht beantwortet!*
> Kannst, oder willst du es nicht?
> Der eigentliche Grund für deine Verstimmtheit ist wohl dass nicht jeder dienen Plastikbecher schön findet!?
> Am besten weinst du dich jetzt erst mal bei Mama aus und geht anschließend ne Runde in den Sandkasten...




Du hast wohl ein gravierenderes Problem komplexere Zusammenhänge aus dem jeweiligen Kontext zu erfassen. Dies zeigen auch Deine durchgehend unsinnigen Aussagen, die Du hier abgibst. Du hast ja noch nicht mal begriffen, das Schmolke die Lenker bewußt so baut!
Ziehst Schlüsse ohne das Produkt selbst gefahren zu sein 
 Aber vielleicht kommt´s ja noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (6. Mai 2010)

Deichradler schrieb:


> Du hast wohl ein gravierenderes Problem komplexere Zusammenhänge aus dem jeweiligen Kontext zu erfassen. Dies zeigen auch Deine durchgehend unsinnigen Aussagen, die Du hier abgibst. Du hast ja noch nicht mal begriffen, das Schmolke die Lenker bewußt so baut!
> Ziehst Schlüsse ohne das Produkt selbst gefahren zu sein
> Aber vielleicht kommt´s ja noch.



1. Dass der Lenker so gebaut wird wusste ich anfangs wirklich nicht. Jetzt weiß ich es aber und finde es auch in Ordnung. Ich würde ihn aber nicht fahren und finde ihn hässlich.

2. Brauch ich den Lenker nicht zu fahren um zu wissen dass ich damit nicht zurechtkommen würde. Dafür greife ich schließlich viel zu oft an den langen Lenkerenden. 

3. "komplexere Zusammenhänge aus dem jeweiligen Kontext zu erfassen" 
das scheint aber nicht nur mein Problem zu sein... 

4. glaube ich eher das du nicht wirklich verstanden hast was und wie ich es meine. Ich muss mir ja auch keinen MTB Lenker ans Rennrad bauen um zu wissen das ich damit nicht am Unterlenker fahren kann! Wenn du mit dem Lenker zurechtkommst ist das doch vollkommen in Ordnung. Ich sage dass ich ihn hässlich und für meine Hände/Fahrweise nicht passend finde. Wenn er dir aber gut passt dürfte das doch für dich vollkommen egal sein.  

5. glaube ich dass du meine Aussagen falsch verstehen willst um einen Grund zum rumpöbeln zu haben.


----------



## Riccardo (7. Mai 2010)

Servus,
gehts jetzt hier um Bilder oder um Komentare unter den Bildern?





Meins, erste Ausfahrt bei Sonne, 
stünde zum Verkauf an wenns jemand will...


----------



## Myxin (7. Mai 2010)

Deichradler schrieb:


> Ließ´ Dir mal Deine Postings durch, meist hilft das schon.
> Ansonsten, einfach mal die Klappe halten wenn man keine Ahnung hat oder nur mit Halbwissen daher kommt !


 
Ob er nun Ahnung hat oder nicht..... ist das ein Grund so aggressiv zu reagieren?


----------



## cluso (7. Mai 2010)

Myxin schrieb:


> Ob er nun Ahnung hat oder nicht..... ist das ein Grund so aggressiv zu reagieren?




Ich bin wieder weg, das Pflaster hier ist mir einfach zu hart...

...dagegen ist das Tourforum ja eine Kuschelecke.


----------



## Kaprado (7. Mai 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder weg, das Pflaster hier ist mir einfach zu hart...




Du bist einfach nur zu weich!

Ich kann den Deichradler gut verstehen, wenn ich bei den Fischköppen leben müsste, wäre ich auch aggressiv drauf.


----------



## gooni11 (8. Mai 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Du bist einfach nur zu weich!
> 
> Ich kann den Deichradler gut verstehen, wenn ich bei den Fischköppen leben müsste, wäre ich auch aggressiv drauf.



 ich schmeiß mich wech.....


----------



## Woern (10. Mai 2010)

Immerhin können Fischköppe noch das eigene Grundwasser saufen!

Wer wohnortbedingt im Glashaus sitzt, ...!


----------



## spinner69 (10. Mai 2010)

Für eine Verbesserung des Verhältnisses Bild zu Text


----------



## Northern lite (10. Mai 2010)

die Lenkerstellung sieht gruselig aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinner69 (10. Mai 2010)

Ach komm, jetzt wo ich den Lenkerbogen wegen dem Foto extra deutlich nach unten montiert habe.

Scherz beiseite, könnte theoretisch auch an der Position des Fotografen liegen.


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. Mai 2010)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Ach komm, jetzt wo ich den Lenkerbogen wegen dem Foto extra deutlich nach unten montiert habe.
> 
> Scherz beiseite, könnte theoretisch auch an der Position des Fotografen liegen.


 
sieht so aus...denke das bild ist verzerrt...viell. noch mal eins von der seite/vorne?
schönes rad!

grüße
tom


----------



## flomtb (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo Bikergemeinde!
Habe jetzt nach jahrelanger Abstinenz durch das Forum animiert wieder meinen Renner (Serotta ClassiqueTi) auf Vordermann gebracht. Eine neue passende Gabel (vorher threaded jetzt ahead und auch nicht die F1), Vorbau und Steuersatzumbau (der gleiche aber als 2-Nut), aufpoliert (ist doch schon 10 Jahre alt) und neue Aufkleber (Vorher Glitzertürkis mit gelber Outline). Würde mich über eure ehrlichen Meinungen freuen wie es euch gefällt. Danke
und Grüße Flomtb


----------



## corfrimor (12. Mai 2010)

Ob es gefällt??? 

Das Teil ist ein Traum! Zeitlos elegant


----------



## Kaprado (12. Mai 2010)

Zeitlos schön war auch mein erster Gedanke. Würde ich So auch fahren.


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. Mai 2010)

sehr schönes rad>behalten>pflegen>fahren!
;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (12. Mai 2010)

sehr sehr schön...

ich würde allerdings Vorbau und Sattelstütze gegen etwas mattes ohne Label austauschen... dann lenkt noch weniger vom Rahmen ab


----------



## FanFan_MTB (12. Mai 2010)

Ich mag es zwar eher bunt, aber das ist echt


----------



## Suechtiger (12. Mai 2010)

arbeitstier meines alten herren
heut gekommen und aufgebaut, eines von 5 stück in europa, welche für den privatgebrauch ausgeliefert wurden


----------



## MTB_Tom (13. Mai 2010)

Suechtiger schrieb:


> arbeitstier meines alten herren
> heut gekommen und aufgebaut, eines von 5 stück in europa, welche für den privatgebrauch ausgeliefert wurden


 
na das ist ja auch was ganz feines>würde ich gerne mal fahren.
vor 2 wochen auf ner RTF bin ich am hügel auf ein carbon pina aufgelaufen u. beim vorbeifahren mit dem besitzer gequatscht,dass er ein sehr schönes pina hat,da meinte er nur "carbon anstatt kondition"
mussten beide lachen...


----------



## SCOTT BoD (13. Mai 2010)

mahlzeit,
das serotta classique ti ist der absolute augen-brilliand!pure salbung für die pupillen!sehr sehr schön ein zeitloser traum den man sich auch einfach nur anstelle des fernsehers hinstellen könnte oder an den schlafzimmer-schrank damit man früh morgens nach dem aufstehen gleich was zum erfreuen hat!
gefällt mir mehr wie gut! -> 
das pinarello im vergleich: auch wenn es von der zeit und vom design und stil her komplet anders ist find ich es ebenso bombastisch!
genauso könnte man auch das dogma einfach nur als "kunstobjekt" ausstellen und bewundern.
finde die rahmenform gabel und auch das farbliche design den oberhammer! -> 
beide räder sind der absolute wahnsinn und einfach nur sehr schön - macht spass solche räder zu betrachten und zubewundern! !!!
grüsse der kalle


----------



## Ti-Max (13. Mai 2010)

flomtb schrieb:


> Hallo Bikergemeinde!
> Habe jetzt nach jahrelanger Abstinenz durch das Forum animiert wieder meinen Renner (Serotta ClassiqueTi) auf Vordermann gebracht. Eine neue passende Gabel (vorher threaded jetzt ahead und auch nicht die F1), Vorbau und Steuersatzumbau (der gleiche aber als 2-Nut), aufpoliert (ist doch schon 10 Jahre alt) und neue Aufkleber (Vorher Glitzertürkis mit gelber Outline). Würde mich über eure ehrlichen Meinungen freuen wie es euch gefällt. Danke
> und Grüße Flomtb



Feiner Klassiker

Ich habe ja nur den neumodischen Abklatsch















Gruß Thorsten


----------



## HandyEntsperrer (13. Mai 2010)




----------



## Northern lite (13. Mai 2010)

DAS!!!!! ist nicht Dein Ernst................??????????????????????

:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## MTB_Tom (13. Mai 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Feiner Klassiker
> 
> Ich habe ja nur den neumodischen Abklatsch
> 
> Gruß Thorsten


 
sehr schön....sagt mal,was wiegen den eure räder?

@letztes bild:ist das ein hänger mit e-antrieb?


----------



## HandyEntsperrer (13. Mai 2010)

Das habe ich auf der Suche nach Einradhängern gefunden. Der Besitzer muß absolut schmerzfrei sein. Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (13. Mai 2010)

Egal was für ein Rahmen und egal was er angestellt hat - das hat er NIEMALS verdient.


----------



## versus (13. Mai 2010)

wunderschönes serotta!!!



flomtb schrieb:


> ...(Vorher Glitzertürkis mit gelber Outline...



so vielleicht ? 









leider nur ein handyfoto...


----------



## Braunbaer (13. Mai 2010)

Ist nicht mein Rad, gehört einem Freund, der grad in San Francisco lebt.


----------



## flomtb (13. Mai 2010)

versus schrieb:


> wunderschönes serotta!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



guten abend! ja genau das decalset ist es gewesen. hatte es mit blauer gabel was schon stimmig war, aber jetzt gefällts mir besser. werde noch bei gelegenheit die blauen kettenblattschrauben und die sattelklemmschraube gegen silberne tauschen (oder schwarz).
hat mich eh gewundert, dass das nicht kritisiert wurde, einige haben hier doch ein sehr feines auge für solche details. ;-)
das schwarze serotta mit gold: auch sehr fein und ne ganz seltene kombi!
und wegen der frage was es wiegt: keine ahnung aber sicher nicht besonders wenig, die gabel ist sehr schwer (stahlschaft!) und auch der lrs
dürfte auch nicht gerade leicht sein. aber wenn es superleicht sein soll, ist
titan eh nicht die allererste wahl. 
also nochmals vielen dank für eure Meinungen
grüße
flomtb
und vielen dank für das viele lob! hat mich wirklich sehr sehr gefreut!


----------



## versus (13. Mai 2010)

@flomtb: die schrauben habe ich gesehen und wenn du die blauen teilchen abbaust könntest du mir bescheid geben. ich hatte eigentlich auch einen schwarz/silbernen aufbau vor, aber da kamen mir die blauen nokons in den sinn, die noch in einer kiste lagen. jetzt kann ich ja auch blau weitermachen.

meins wiegt wie auf dem foto 7.9kg. die gabel wiegt über 500gr und vorbau + lenker sind auch nicht besonders leicht. für leicht habe ich aber ein anderes


----------



## MTB_Tom (13. Mai 2010)

versus schrieb:


> wunderschönes serotta!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ist das deins?
warum hast du das vorderrad verkehrt herum eingebaut?schnellspanner  nicht links?

@flomtb:hab die schrauben auch gesehen,dachte mir aber,dass du das noch wechseln wirst>irgend wie gibts ja immer was zu bastel,oder?

mal was anderes...bei dem wetter ist das echt angebracht


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. Mai 2010)

Für meine Rennrad-Premiere in Berlin:


----------



## MTB_Tom (17. Mai 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Für meine Rennrad-Premiere in Berlin:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/644129


 
GT RR finde ich immer sehr interessant,weil ich nur MTB`s kenne..aber mach mal bitte ein bild von der seite.danke
..und pedale würde ich dann auch in gelb machen,od. alles gelbe in rot?
fährst bei der velonale mit?
ich möchte vattenfall in HH fahren...


----------



## cluso (18. Mai 2010)

HandyEntsperrer schrieb:


>



Ooohhhh Gooottttt.... *heul*



HandyEntsperrer schrieb:


> Das habe ich auf der Suche nach Einradhängern gefunden. *Der Besitzer muß absolut schmerzfrei sein. Was ist das für ein Rahmen?*



Gab es mal mit dem Namen BST bzw. von der gleichnamigen Firma. Wurde dann von der Firma Carbonsports "übernommen", weiterentwickelt und ein paar Jahre als "Total Eclipse"weiter produziert. Mittlerweile aber glaub auch Geschichte.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highwayman (24. Mai 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Hi Highwayman,
> 
> sieht ja schon ziemlich verranzt aus, die Kiste
> Der Rahmen scheint ja aber noch ganz gut in Schuss. Also ganz neu aufbauen würde ich das nicht, aber was sich günstig und schick draus basteln ließe ware eine Singlespeed-Stadtschlampe. Einfach die rostigen Schaltteile wegschmeißen, neues Lenkerband + Sattel, neues KB + Kette und fertig ist die Laube.
> ...


 



Hallo Leute,


hab doch bisschen mehr gemacht und das Ding wieder aufgehübscht*
Kosten waren ingesgsammt unter 100 Euro und ich find es is ganz gut geworden. Fährt sich auch toll*


Hier noch paar vorher-nachher- Bilder


----------



## muellema (24. Mai 2010)

Sieht um Welten besser aus. Jetzt noch ein paar Euro in vernünftige Klickpedale investieren....

Ich persönlich hätte es komplett schwarz gestaltet.... als Tarnkappenbomber quasi...


----------



## daniel_ (25. Mai 2010)

hier mal mein RR mit ein paar kleinen Veränderungen, ja ich weiß die Bilder sind ein bischen zu hell ...









als nächstes kommt dann ein neuer Sattel, entscheidung fällt zwischen Fizik Antares, Selle Italia SLR TT und Specialized Toupe

und als Winterprojekt eine SRAM Force oder Red

Was haltet ihr davon?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Highwayman (25. Mai 2010)

muellema schrieb:


> Sieht um Welten besser aus. Jetzt noch ein paar Euro in vernünftige Klickpedale investieren....
> 
> Ich persönlich hätte es komplett schwarz gestaltet.... als Tarnkappenbomber quasi...




Die Klickies kommen schon noch. Als ich die Reifen sah mußte ich sie einfach haben. War nur nicht so einfach noch ein passendes Lenkerband zu finden...


----------



## fabse. (25. Mai 2010)

Jetzt will ich auch mal. Stand grad neulich so schön in der Werkstatt von meinem Vater rum, da musst ich einfach ein Bild von machen. Hab das Teil ganz frisch geschossen. Rahmenhöhe (57er) ist auch oberste Grenze, aber fühl mich trotzdem sehr wohl drauf. Ein neuer Sattel muss noch her. Mit dem alten Flite komm ich nicht so zurecht.
Und meint ihr, man könnt da auch schwarzes Lenkerband dran machen? Nur falls es doch mal fällig ist. Das Celeste hat ja keine Sau im Angebot.
Ach ja. Am vorderen Laufrad war der Cosmic-Schriftzug nur einseitig, hab ihn deswegen jetzt auch an der anderen Seite entfernt. Ich glaub, das sollte ich hinten auch noch machen ...





Edit: Top, das mit dem lenkerband hat sich erledigt. In München gibts nen Bianchistore und zufällig kommt n Bekannter da nächste Woche zuufällig hin.


----------



## kunda1 (29. Mai 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riccardo (31. Mai 2010)

Mein Red Bull...


----------



## Boerge (31. Mai 2010)

Die Serottas weiter oben sind wirklich hinreißend!


----------



## ZwiebelII (1. Juni 2010)

Boerge schrieb:


> Die Serottas weiter oben sind wirklich hinreißend!



das ist doch immer das gleiche

aber ansonste geb ich dir Recht


----------



## Wang Gang (1. Juni 2010)

Traumhaft. Ist das die Gazelle für 350 Tacken bei eBay. Ich wünscht ich hätte mitgesteigert


----------



## kunda1 (2. Juni 2010)

Danke.

Nein, habe ich von privat ergattert.


----------



## steffckes (3. Juni 2010)

schöner alter Klassiker das Serotta- schon was feines - schaut mal das an 
auch sehr klassisch gebaut und sehr sehr feine Schwißnähte - steht den Großen nichts nach - hab Crisp in Schäbisch Gmünd gesehn .....toll
- hab noch genau so eines zu verkaufen - sollte jemand interesse haben - günstig !!


----------



## spinner69 (5. Juni 2010)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Für eine Verbesserung des Verhältnisses Bild zu Text


 

RIP

Das schöne Rad wurde heute Opfer eines Autofahrers, der als Linksabbieger nicht auf entgegenkommende Radfahrer achten muss ...

Neuer S-Works Helm (zum erstem Mal auf) Schrott, Evileye-Brille mit Korrektureinsatz Schrott ... von meinem Gesicht ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## swift daddy (5. Juni 2010)

*autsch* das ist mies ... hoffe du bist ohne schwerere Blessuren davongekommen?


----------



## spinner69 (5. Juni 2010)

Danke der Nachfrage 

Keine Brüche, Gottseidank. Die Platzwunden im Gesicht, die Prellungen und Schürfwunden verwachsen sich wieder. Hätte viel schlimmer ausgehen können.


----------



## Piktogramm (5. Juni 2010)

Gute Besserung und ein guten Rechtsvertreter wünsche ich dir.

Ansonsten ab zum Arzt und jedes Zipperlein welches vom Unfall kommt und sei es noch so klein beim Arzt anzeigen und den dazu zwingen das auf zu schreiben. Vor allem Prellungen und geschwollene Gelenke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinner69 (6. Juni 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Gute Besserung und ein guten Rechtsvertreter wünsche ich dir.
> 
> Ansonsten ab zum Arzt und jedes Zipperlein welches vom Unfall kommt und sei es noch so klein beim Arzt anzeigen und den dazu zwingen das auf zu schreiben. Vor allem Prellungen und geschwollene Gelenke!


 
Besten Dank  

War noch im Krankenhaus zum Nähen, die haben alles recht gut dokumentiert. Zuhause hab ich dann noch alle Blessuren fotografiert. 

Grad jetzt, wenn schon mal der Sommer stattfindet ...


----------



## Foen (6. Juni 2010)

Gute Besserung wünsch ich dir!

Ich möchte auch mal, bin jetzt aber in CrossCountry unterwegs...














Wurde noch mit einem Tune-Wasserträger versehen.


----------



## Piktogramm (6. Juni 2010)

Die Decals der Laufräder...


----------



## Exekuhtot (6. Juni 2010)

Irgendwie geil mit den grünen Decals.


----------



## mikeonbike (6. Juni 2010)

in verbindung mit den cosmics finde ich optisch die kurbel unpassend... eine schwarze würde da vermutlich besser aussehen. aber dann wäre das rad zu geil


----------



## FanFan_MTB (6. Juni 2010)

Mittlerweile gab es ein paar kleine Veränderungen:
Kurbel 3fach --> 2fach
Lenker-/Sattelposition geändert
neue Schläuche (Conti supersonic) Natürlich nicht zu sehen.
Und ja, die Reifen sind immernoch farbig.





Die eine fehlende rote Kurbelblattschraube wird noch ersetzt.


----------



## Peter88 (6. Juni 2010)

Was so ein satz aero laufräder der optik zu gute kommt


----------



## Foen (6. Juni 2010)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Was so ein satz aero laufräder der optik zu gute kommt



Wo sind denn da Aero-LR, das sind Ksyrium


----------



## wildbiker (6. Juni 2010)

er meinte sicher das obere Scott...

zum letzten Scott mit Ksyriums, wo ist der Helm oder fährst du immer mit Cap?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (7. Juni 2010)

Bin so am Sonntag zum See gefahren. Mit Neo im Rucksack. Gewicht wie abgebildet 6,84 kg inkl. Pedale Time RXS. Habe danach noch Flaschenhalter + Garmin 305 Tacho + Licht hinmontiert. Giant TCR Advanced, Schmolke Lenker+Stütze, SLR Fibra Sattel, WH-R 550 LRS, Michelin Pro 2 Race Reifen, Campa Record 10 Fach, gestutzt auf 7 Gänge, 55er Kettenblatt vorne 15-27 Kassette Dura-Ace hinten, FSA Gossamer Bremsen. Storck Powerarms Carbonkurbel. Tune Schnellspanner. Der Schaltzug ist nicht locker, sondern gummiummantelt. Habs vor 2 Jahren von einem Leichtbau-Fan gebraucht gekauft inklusive Carbonlaufrädern, die liegen im Augenblick unbereift rum. Umbau auf 2x10Fach mit Triathlon-Lenker habe ich irgendwann vor


----------



## Exekuhtot (8. Juni 2010)

6,84kg? Das kann bei den Teilen doch kaum sein. Sicher, dass es nicht 5,84kg sind? Oder was wiegt der LRS?


----------



## lukabe (8. Juni 2010)

Der LRS wiegt soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann als ich ihn gewogen hab ca. 1900g.
Ziemlich schwerer Brocken...


----------



## Exekuhtot (8. Juni 2010)

Gut dann wären es mit einem leichten LRS sub 6


----------



## FanFan_MTB (8. Juni 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> wo ist der Helm oder fährst du immer mit Cap?


 
Das Bild ist nach einer RTF entstanden. Gefahren bin ich natürlich mit Helm.

Aero LRS hätte ich auch gerne, nur die sind immer so teuer...


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juni 2010)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> 6,84kg?



Ist kein Tippfehler, es sind 6,84 kg. Räder haben
1,15 kg VR und 1,64 kg HR inklusive Speichenmagnet, Schnellspanner, Felgenband, Schlauch, Reifen und Kassette (7 Ritzel aus Shimano DA/Ultegra 10Fach Paket - mit 9Fach Abstandshaltern)

Ich kenne das Gewicht vom LRS nicht, aber das der anderen Teile. Wenn ich die abziehe bleiben 1845 gramm übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (9. Juni 2010)

An ein so teuer aufgebautes Rad einen dermaßen schweren LRS zu bauen ist irgendwie Frevel. Wenn es ein Laufradsatz mit Hochprofil wäre ok aber so. schäm dich


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juni 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Laufradsatz mit Hochprofil wäre ok aber so. schäm dich



hat auch normalerweise Scheibe Pro und Zipp 808 beide Schlauchreifen. Sind aber gerade keine Reifen aufgezogen. Habe es selber versucht und sind Schlangenlinien dabei rausgekommen. Muss zu einem Händler der das für mich macht, wenn jemand jemanden in München empfehlen kann bitte bescheid geben.

6,47 kg ohne Pedale, mit Tune Carbonsattel und relativ schweren Reifen


----------



## Jaypeare (9. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


>



Entschuldige die Frage, aber das sprang mich sofort an: Sattel bis zum Anschlag nach vorne + Stummelvorbau = Rahmen zu groß (lang)?

Die Übersetzung... Respekt. Das nenne ich mal eine echte Heldenkurbel.


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juni 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Die Übersetzung... Respekt. Das nenne ich mal eine echte Heldenkurbel.


Ist eine 55er vom Vorbesitzer. Schaut nur auf den ersten Blick so *hart* aus. Kassette ist 15-17-19-21-23-25-27 und solange man keine Bergtour macht gehts.

Zur Rahmengröße, ist "S", enspricht beim Giant TCR Advanced 52 cm.
Optimal für mich wären 50,5 cm. Habe einen kürzeren Vorbau mit 60 mm montiert und so ist es für mich o.k.


----------



## versus (9. Juni 2010)

wozu ist ein 6.8kg rad gut, mit dem man wegen der übersetzung keine berge fahren kann? 
genau da kommt das gewicht doch am meisten zum tragen.

dann doch lieber ein halbes kilo mehr und ein rad für berg UND tal


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. Juni 2010)

versus schrieb:


> wozu ist ein 6.8kg rad gut, mit dem man wegen der übersetzung keine berge fahren kann?
> genau da kommt das gewicht doch am meisten zum tragen.
> 
> dann doch lieber ein halbes kilo mehr und ein rad für berg UND tal


 
denke mal ist wie mit anderen hobbys auch...weil das basteln/verändern spaß macht
finde es enorm was sich da tut mit den leichtbauteilen.
mir tut es mein oller stahlrenner u. 3fach>macht am berg u. auf der ebene laune u. dazu macht es auch am biergarten noch ne gute figur


----------



## Foen (10. Juni 2010)

versus schrieb:


> wozu ist ein 6.8kg rad gut, mit dem man wegen der übersetzung keine berge fahren kann?
> genau da kommt das gewicht doch am meisten zum tragen.
> 
> dann doch lieber ein halbes kilo mehr und ein rad für berg UND tal



Also ich komme mit dem 39er Blatt überall hoch


----------



## versus (10. Juni 2010)

Foen schrieb:


> Also ich komme mit dem 39er Blatt überall hoch



mensch, das ist ja toll! ich weiss nur nicht genau, was du mir damit sagen willst


----------



## singlestoph (11. Juni 2010)

ich mit dem 50er 

aber darum gehts  ev nur am rand ....












und ja auch wenn man damit schotterwege fahren kann...
















wer die strasse vom sich hochshutteln kennt weiss vielleicht wie steil das ist  , es ist trotzdem doof da hochzufahren, egal mir welchem kettenblatt


----------



## Foen (11. Juni 2010)

versus schrieb:


> mensch, das ist ja toll! ich weiss nur nicht genau, was du mir damit sagen willst



Ich dachte du meinst mein Rad, da es 6,8kg wiegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (11. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Schaut nur auf den ersten Blick so *hart* aus. Kassette ist 15-17-19-21-23-25-27 und solange man keine Bergtour macht gehts.





versus schrieb:


> wozu ist ein 6.8kg rad gut, mit dem man wegen der übersetzung keine berge fahren kann?





Foen schrieb:


> Ich dachte du meinst mein Rad, da es 6,8kg wiegt



nö, siehe oben. dein addict sieht schon aus, als müsse man damit keinen berg fürchten - zumindest mal was das rad angeht


----------



## singlestoph (12. Juni 2010)

soll ich ?
hmmmm
20jähriges plastikbeik könnte man sicher stilecht ....
ma schaun


----------



## fabse. (12. Juni 2010)

Sau cool, das alte Look. Könnt man sicher was draus machen. Nur der Vorbau ist arg gewöhnungsbedürftig ...


----------



## singlestoph (12. Juni 2010)

hab mal etwas recherchiert
http://www.cyclingarchives.com/ploegfiche.php?id=8837
für stilecht müsste eine komplette mavicgruppe dran
farblich passende look pedalen und schuhe
und dann dieses wahnsinnig gelbe blindenloterie-kleidung ....
huiiiii
es gibt auch campa und shimanobilder von teambikes ....


----------



## wahnsinnshirsch (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo 
SO jetzt stell ich auch mal ein Bild von meinem Renner rein.




Und ganz nebenbei:
Weiß jeman welche Campa Gruppe das ist?












mfg
wahnsinnshirsch


----------



## spinner69 (13. Juni 2010)

Würde mal sagen, dass es sich um eine Record Jahrgang 1994+ handelt.

Ab 1994 gab es bei den Bremsen das Dual-Pivot-System (Doppel-Hebelstützen). Bei der Chorus war der rechte Bolzen sichtbar, bei der Record nicht.

Auch beim Schaltwerk deutet für mich alles auf die Record. Bei der Chorus war dieser bauchige Schwung im Parallelogramm nicht drin.

Warum komm ich darauf ? Nein, bin nicht so schlau, hab nur den 1993 und 1994 Campi Katalog vor mir liegen. 

PS: Ein Vollbild vom Umwerfer wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Manueltria (14. Juni 2010)

Mein Rad


----------



## Foen (14. Juni 2010)

Warum willst du keine FSA-Kurbel fahren?


----------



## bokimava (14. Juni 2010)

Manueltria schrieb:


> Mein Rad



Das ist mal sehr sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (14. Juni 2010)

Foen schrieb:


> Warum willst du keine FSA-Kurbel fahren?



Gibt es einen Grund FSA fahren zu wollen (außer einem Sponsoring)? Ganz ohne Grund werden die Kurbeln ja nicht ein sehr seltenes Nischendasein fristen. Ich habe glaube mittlerweile schon mehr THM Calviculas gesehen als FSA Kurbeln


----------



## Johnny Rico (14. Juni 2010)

Mein neuster Aufbau. Hintere Zughülle ist mittlerweile titanfarbend und gekürzt, Vorbau 5mm tiefer und die Sattelklemme einer schlanken FRM gewichen. Sonst so wie auf dem Bild.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (15. Juni 2010)

Das Kocmo sieht scharf aus! Weiße Griffe wären aber nix für mich, auch wenn sie gut passen würden.
Das ist mein Alltagsrad


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Juni 2010)

Wunderschönes Kocmo!


----------



## muellema (16. Juni 2010)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Weiße Griffe wären aber nix für mich, auch wenn sie gut passen würden.



Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren und mehr als 5 tkm weißes Lenkerband und es sieht noch immer gut aus. OK ich bin im Winter nicht gefahren, aber ich hatte auch erst mit deutlich schlimmerem gerechnet als es montiert wurde.


----------



## Piktogramm (16. Juni 2010)

Das Kocmo ist extrem schön! Ein Rad bei dem selbst das Spacertürmchen ins Konzept passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (18. Juni 2010)

ichwillauchtitan!


----------



## singlestoph (19. Juni 2010)

Opaübersetzung 52/38 : 13-28










sattel und schnellspanner hab ich noch getauscht


----------



## Stopelhopser (19. Juni 2010)

Willst Du Tipps wie man den Rost aus dem Innensechskantschrauben der Bremsen raus kriegt?


----------



## singlestoph (19. Juni 2010)

wens was unaufwändiges ist

sonst ist mir eigentlich egal ist ja alter plunder der darf etwas gebraucht ausschaun


----------



## cmg20 (19. Juni 2010)

In diesem Thread fehlt ja noch meins... 





Seit jetzt ungefähr 4 Wochen in meinem Besitz


----------



## average.stalker (20. Juni 2010)

der Rahmen ist super, die Laufräder sind mir persönlich too much was farbe angeht...


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (20. Juni 2010)

Hier mal mein Speedbike, ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig. Auch die hintere Bremshülle muss ich nochmal kürzen.
Gewicht liegt mit Kette dann bei 7,4kg.


----------



## bokimava (20. Juni 2010)

cmg20 schrieb:


> In diesem Thread fehlt ja noch meins...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich schließe mich meinem Vorposter an. rahmen geil, Felgen 2 much.
Das Rad sieht durch die Farbführzung aus wie eine Stretchlimo.
Schön.


----------



## Kaprado (20. Juni 2010)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Speedbike, ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig. Auch die hintere Bremshülle muss ich nochmal kürzen.
> Gewicht liegt mit Kette dann bei 7,4kg.


----------



## _Maddin_ (20. Juni 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/639706
Hier seht ihr mal mein RR mit neuem Optiktuning von Mad-Line (Kurbel und Kleinteile) und neuem LRS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foen (20. Juni 2010)

Extrem gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber ok


----------



## nafetsgurk (20. Juni 2010)

mein plasteradl...


----------



## SingleLight (20. Juni 2010)

Fahre die meisten Kilometer im Jahr mit dem MTB, aber zur Abwechslung habe ich nun meine Fitnessbike/Speedbike zum RR umgebaut, komme damit auch gut voran. Die Dreifachkurbel war damals halt eine Fehlentscheidung, aber was soll`s, geht auch so


----------



## Gorth (20. Juni 2010)

So, nach 9 Jahren MTB endlich mal über den eigenen Tellerand geschaut 
sorry für die bescheidene Qualität...


----------



## HandyEntsperrer (21. Juni 2010)

Sehr schönes Rad, wirklich sehr schön. Wahnsinnig geil sozusagen...


----------



## Johnny Rico (21. Juni 2010)

Hier nochmal mit Hochprofil und ein paar kleinen Änderungen (Klemme, Stütze, Schaltzughülle hinten, 5mm Spacer weniger)

Wie findet ihr diese Version?


----------



## Piktogramm (21. Juni 2010)

Verflixt ist das Teil geil!


----------



## Johnny Rico (22. Juni 2010)

Danke sehr, das hört man gern. Die Reynolds sind aber wirklich nur ausnahmsweise montiert. Sonst wie oben, mit DA Clinchern oder Ksyrium SL.


----------



## cmg20 (22. Juni 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Verflixt ist das Teil geil!



Da stimm ich definitiv zu! In beiden Versionen, ist grad wurscht wie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. Juni 2010)

Hatte neulich mein RR hier vorgestellt. Habe es jetzt zu einem Triathlonrad umgebaut.





8,40 kg wie auf dem Bild. Ultegra 6600 Teile, DA Lenkerendschalthebel. Profile Design T2+.
Was man auf dem Bild nicht sieht: Sigma 1106 Tacho
Profile Design Airwing Lenker (vorne gekürzt)
38er Kettenblatt von Stronglight (130mm)
Der Lenkeraufsatz ist mir um 5 cm zu lang, das werde ich als nächstes Projekt angehen.

Vorher sah es so aus: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7238751

die übriggebliebenen Komponenten baue ich wahrscheinlich nicht wieder hin. Sie stehen zum verkauf, bei interesse PM oder E-Mail - mein Username ist meine E-Mail-Adresse
Es geht dabei um den Schmolke Rennlenker und die Campa (10-Fach) Hebeln, welche nur 7 Gänge schalten. Inklusive Schaltwerk/Kassette/Kettenblatt/Kette/Züge. Das innenleben des linken Hebels ist nicht mehr vorhanden. Details siehe
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mahmut/sets/72157606169890099/
Lenker allein 200 Euro. Die anderen Teile 250 Euro. Zusammen 400 Euro


----------



## versus (22. Juni 2010)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Hier nochmal mit Hochprofil und ein paar kleinen Änderungen (Klemme, Stütze, Schaltzughülle hinten, 5mm Spacer weniger)
> 
> Wie findet ihr diese Version?



 selbst mit so carbonrädern, die mir sonst seltenst gefallen, ein granioses rad! glückwunsch 

daneben kann einem das kleine, dicke giant schon fast ein wenig leid tun. nicht böse sein, tria ist nicht so meins. technisch sicher ein top rad


----------



## corfrimor (22. Juni 2010)

Mit den Reynolds find ich's am geilsten!

Mit dem Dura Ace-LRS ist's aber auch super, etwas klassischer. Die Ksyriums gefallen dagegen überhaupt nicht.

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## wahnsinnshirsch (22. Juni 2010)

Ich find das Kocmo mit dem Dura-Ace LRS am schönsten. Ist echt ein geiles Rad. Was wiegt das denn komplett?


----------



## Johnny Rico (22. Juni 2010)

wahnsinnshirsch schrieb:


> Ich find das Kocmo mit dem Dura-Ace LRS am schönsten. Ist echt ein geiles Rad. Was wiegt das denn komplett?



Mit dem DA LRS sind's 7,26kg lt. Hängewaage. Ist aber auch nicht mit Blick auf's Gewicht aufgebaut worden. Der Rahmen allein wiegt schon 1460g. 

Mein SuperSix bringt ziemlich genau ein Kg weniger auf die Waage.


----------



## wahnsinnshirsch (22. Juni 2010)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Mit dem DA LRS sind's 7,26kg lt. Hängewaage. Ist aber auch nicht mit Blick auf's Gewicht aufgebaut worden. Der Rahmen allein wiegt schon 1460g.
> 
> Mein SuperSix bringt ziemlich genau ein Kg weniger auf die Waage.


 

Ist ja trotz dem Rahmengewicht noch ein schönes Gewicht.
Das Cannondale ist übrigens auch nett. finde das grün klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmg20 (22. Juni 2010)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Mit dem DA LRS sind's 7,26kg lt. Hängewaage. Ist aber auch nicht mit Blick auf's Gewicht aufgebaut worden. Der Rahmen allein wiegt schon 1460g.
> 
> Mein SuperSix bringt ziemlich genau ein Kg weniger auf die Waage.




Was hast du für zwei geile Räder, Himmel nochmal!?

Da SuperSix ist ja auch mal der Knaller...


----------



## Johnny Rico (23. Juni 2010)

Freut mich, dass dir die Räder gefallen. Ist aber noch nicht alles an Rennern...   Da wäre noch mein olles Alurad und der alte Carbonrenner. Muss langsam mal was davon verkaufen...


----------



## kraut8 (23. Juni 2010)

Es wird ein Mädchen!


----------



## ZwiebelII (23. Juni 2010)

dann lass es mal werden!

das Kocmo ist echt der Knaller


----------



## kraut8 (23. Juni 2010)

Der Johnny kann halt auch fotografieren, da kommen die Juwelen so richtig zur Geltung.


----------



## Ti-Max (23. Juni 2010)

kraut8 schrieb:


> Der Johnny kann halt auch fotografieren, da kommen die Juwelen so richtig zur Geltung.



Stimmt, gute Bilder lassen Räder auch immer von der besten Seite erscheinen. Und die Bilder sind top, ohne Frage.

Finde das Kocmo ganz nett, allerdings sagt mir die Verarbeitung der Rahmen nicht wirklich zu. Aber dafür reden wir ja über ein recht akzeptables Preisniveau für Titan.

Mit den Reynolds-Rädern für mich stimmiger.

BTW: Was ist das "Mädchen" für ein Rahmen?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## kraut8 (23. Juni 2010)

Das Mädchen ist ein Betty Leeds von Fixie Inc.


----------



## Ti-Max (23. Juni 2010)

kraut8 schrieb:


> Das Mädchen ist ein Betty Leeds von Fixie Inc.



Danke, gefällt das Mädchen.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## kraut8 (23. Juni 2010)

Mal sehen wie´s wird. Bis jetzt habe ich noch nie "stylish" aufgebaut, immer nur funktionell. 
Eigentlich sollte da wohl ´ne Campa ran, in Alu poliert, aber Campa mag ich nicht. So ist es die 6700 cpct. geworden.

Ich brauche noch ´nen Ergo- Lenker dazu, am besten Carbon und nicht zuuuu teuer. Hat jemand ´ne Idee?


----------



## pommodore (8. Juli 2010)

Habe mein erstes Rennrad wieder ein bissl auf Vordermann gebracht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (9. Juli 2010)

kraut8 schrieb:


> Ich brauche noch Â´nen Ergo- Lenker dazu, am besten Carbon und nicht zuuuu teuer. Hat jemand Â´ne Idee?



Zu teuer ist so schÃ¶n dehnbar 
Ich selber bin vom New Ultimate Carbon Rennradlenker angetan und fahre das Ding auch. Kostet aber wohl normal bisserl mehr als 200â¬ und wiegt 184g in 44er Breite


----------



## kraut8 (9. Juli 2010)

Das ist richtich, "teuer" ist gerade bei Carbon sehr breitbandig. Ich hab mich für Syntace entschieden.


----------



## kraut8 (9. Juli 2010)

BettyBettyBettyBettyBettyBettyBettyBettyBettyBettyBettyBettyBettyBettyBettyBettyBettyBetty


----------



## Dr. Faust (9. Juli 2010)

Saugeil!
Wobei ich aus religiösen Gründen kein Rad fahren kann, bei dem Fixie irgendwo draufsteht.


----------



## singlestoph (10. Juli 2010)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Saugeil!
> Wobei ich aus religiösen Gründen kein Rad fahren kann, bei dem Fixie irgendwo draufsteht.



tja dein pech

wie heisst dann die komischen röligion?


----------



## Stopelhopser (10. Juli 2010)

Das ist der Glaube, damit voll auf die Fresse zu fliegen.


----------



## singlestoph (11. Juli 2010)

man kann sich mi einem cube-canyon-scott-cannondale-schwinn-gt-wasimmerbike genauso auf den asphalt latzen
vielleicht nicht so hüpsch und stylevoll


----------



## Stopelhopser (11. Juli 2010)

Beim Starren Gang kann man aber zusätzlich bei Verzögerungsversuchen und bei "Aufsetzern" in Kurven sich die Tapete abschaben.
Das sind schon mal zwei Möglichkeiten mehr.

Aber leider war das gezeigte Bike MIT Schaltung. Das nächste Mal schaue ich mir die Bilder an bevor ich ablästere. Versprochen.


----------



## singlestoph (12. Juli 2010)

vorallem sind die geschalteten räder von fixie-inc ziemlich cool gemachter sathl-hightech der auch noch schön eingefärbt .... usw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraut8 (12. Juli 2010)

JA! Es geschah auf der Eurobike 2007. Liebe auf den ersten Blick.
Dann vergingen noch zwei Jahre bis ich mir den Rahmen gegönnt habe. Nach 12 Jahren Rennrad- Carbon jetzt wieder Stahl.
Morgen geht´s auf die erste Tour damit....


----------



## BontragerTom (12. Juli 2010)

Eins meiner Giants




Vom anderen muss ich mal gute Photos machen.


----------



## Piktogramm (12. Juli 2010)

Scher dich in den Giantthread


----------



## theonlyone (12. Juli 2010)

Als optisch ziemlicher Misthaufen bei ebay für 80Euro ergattert. Wollte es erst als Stadtsinglespeeder umbauen, habe dann aber schnell die inneren Werte erkannt ;-) und doch komplett restauriert.


----------



## Stopelhopser (12. Juli 2010)

Zum Giant:

Sieht richtig nach großem Sport aus.
Heldenkurbel und kleine Ritzel hinten, Sattelüberhöhung jenseits von Gut und Böse und das Teil scheint so leicht zu sein, daß es sogar ohne Anlehnen stehen bleibt.


----------



## BontragerTom (12. Juli 2010)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Zum Giant:
> 
> Sieht richtig nach großem Sport aus.
> Heldenkurbel und kleine Ritzel hinten, Sattelüberhöhung jenseits von Gut und Böse und das Teil scheint so leicht zu sein, daß es sogar ohne Anlehnen stehen bleibt.



Ehrlich gesagt, bin ich einen Ticken zu groß für das Rad.
Daher die grösse Überhöhung. Macht aber trotzdem Laune damit zu fahren.
War aber schon immer scharf auf den ONCE Rahmen da konnte ich selbst bei M nicht widerstehen...


Mit dem Rest hast du allerdings recht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (12. Juli 2010)

an dem giant sieht man erst mal richtig wie schoen das fixie inc. ist


----------



## Speichennippel (13. Juli 2010)




----------



## BontragerTom (13. Juli 2010)

versus schrieb:


> an dem giant sieht man erst mal richtig wie schoen das fixie inc. ist



Tja, jeder nach seiner fasson.
Mir gefällts.


----------



## versus (13. Juli 2010)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Tja, jeder nach seiner fasson.
> Mir gefällts.



na das hoffe ich doch 

mir haben die giants eben wegen des extremen sloping noch nie gefallen. bei einem zu kleinen rahmen tritt das dann eben noch verstärkt in erscheinung.


----------



## Stopelhopser (14. Juli 2010)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Tja, jeder nach seiner fasson.
> Mir gefällts.



Mir auch. (Oh Wunder, da ich auch ein Once habe, alledings war ich beim Kauf mehr an dem Inhalt der Manolo Saiz Gedächtniss Trinkflasche interessiert).

Durch das Sloping ist der Sattelstützungauszug immer etwas länger und sieht bei passendem Rahmen nicht gleich nach "Komfortgeometrie" aus. Also Augentuning.


----------



## FalloutBoy (22. Juli 2010)

Kleines Update (LRS, Sattelstütze etc). So langsam bin ich zufrieden, fährt sich großartig


----------



## PACO77 (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

musste feststellen dass das Hochladen meiner kleinen Italienerin nicht gefunzt hat....

Hhmm... ich bleibe dran und versuche es später nochmal!!!!











Juchhuuu!!!


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juli 2010)

Mein Rad, hatte ich schon mal in der RR-Version reingestellt unter
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7238751

Wiegt wie auf dem Foto 7,69 kg inklusive Tacho und Pedale.
Lenkeraufsatz Profile Design T2+ ist mir zu lang. Profile Design Sonic in "S" ist schon bestellt. Kassette 12-23 Ultegra und Kettenblätter 38/52 ist mir bisschen wenig. Kommt vielleicht eine 12-25 Dura Ace 7800 Kassette dran, aber das ist nicht so eilig.


----------



## Storck9500 (24. Juli 2010)

mein Storck Scenario C1.1, derzeit 7140 gramm


----------



## jacky60314 (25. Juli 2010)

Dann mal mein Rad. 
Ist ein Specialized Tarmac Elite 2008.
Befindet sich gerade im Umbau.
Gewicht zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt.....Bitte alle hinsetzen ! 9,4 Kg
Hole das Rad Mittwoch ab, hoffe auf 7 Kg +- abzuspecken.
Neue Laufräder ( Fulcrum Racing 3)
Ultegra-Kasette,plus Ultegra Cn-6600 Kette.
FSA K-Force Carbon Kurbel.
Der Rest wie Bremse, STI Einheit,Schaltwerk,Umwerfer, Clickpedale Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstange wird nächstes Frühjahr getauscht.
Am MTB muß auch noch gebastelt werden, der Winter kommt schneller als man denkt.
Die Finanzen machen sonst nicht mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusracer (25. Juli 2010)




----------



## MTB_Tom (26. Juli 2010)

jacky60314 schrieb:


> Gewicht zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt.....Bitte alle hinsetzen ! 9,4 Kg
> Hole das Rad Mittwoch ab, hoffe auf 7 Kg +- abzuspecken.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/700412


 
Ist doch ok...lass dich nicht verwirren von den Leichtbaukisten.
Mein Stahl-Pina hat ein ähnliche Gewicht u. ich fühle micht sau wohl damit
Wenn Du unterwegs bist,dann hast ja meist auch 1-2 Trinkflaschen dabei u. die wiegen auch noch...

Aber schönes Rad hast da
..nur andere Pedale würde ich dran machen.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## jacky60314 (26. Juli 2010)

Du hast ein Stahlrahmen mit ähnlichem Gewicht?
Und das ist Carbon....
So ein Ultraleichtbau teil muß es auch nicht sein, wenn es so um die 7 Kg hat reicht mir das.Soll halt alles etwas hochwertiger sein damit ich länger was davon habe.
Die Pedalen!!!.....ja ich weiß die müßen weg


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. Juli 2010)

jacky60314 schrieb:


> Du hast ein Stahlrahmen mit ähnlichem Gewicht?
> Und das ist Carbon....
> So ein Ultraleichtbau teil muß es auch nicht sein, wenn es so um die 7 Kg hat reicht mir das.Soll halt alles etwas hochwertiger sein damit ich länger was davon habe.
> Die Pedalen!!!.....ja ich weiß die müßen weg


 
Stahl ist jetzt nicht gleich schwer
Kommt eben auf den Rohrsatz u. Rahmengröße an.
Aber 1995 war das top>9,5-10kg wogen die Team-Räder!

Hoffe mein neues Stahlrad kommt auch so um die 7kg weg

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Stopelhopser (27. Juli 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Stahl ist jetzt nicht gleich schwer
> Kommt eben auf den Rohrsatz u. Rahmengröße an.
> Aber 1995 war das top>9,5-10kg wogen die Team-Räder!



Extrem nicht?
In einem Bericht über Bergfahrleistung war zu lesen, daß die Leistung und die Rekorde von Mitte der Neunziger noch höher einzuschätzen sind, wenn man bedenkt dass die damaligen Räder sich auf dem Niveau von der heutigen Einsteigerklasse befanden.
Oder es war vielleicht doch die umfassende Betreuung, die die Leistung eines z.B. Pantanis erst ermöglichten.


----------



## kraut8 (27. Juli 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Hoffe mein neues Stahlrad kommt auch so um die 7kg weg
> /quote]
> 
> Uff! da musst Du Dich aber anstrengen, geldmäßig und so...
> was verbaust Du alles?


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. Juli 2010)

kraut8 schrieb:


> MTB_Tom schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hoffe mein neues Stahlrad kommt auch so um die 7kg weg
> ...


----------



## turo (29. Juli 2010)

Update, neuer Sattel in "Wagenfarbe". Als Klassiker mit Stahrahmen nicht so leicht wie Carbon, aber sehr bequem auf der Strasse. Gewicht aktuell 8.4 Kg.


----------



## thomas_p (30. Juli 2010)

so als unbedarfter rennrad-interessierter MTB'ler: fährt man beim RR denn ohne camelbak und wenn ja, wieso? 

das rausfummeln der flaschen aus den haltern vermisse ich beim radeln definitv nicht aber irgendwie scheint hier jeder gleich zwei von den dingern am rahmen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turo (30. Juli 2010)

Ich benutze auch beim Bike keinen Camelback. Den Bidon bin ich gewohnt, im zweiten Halter am RR hab ich einen oben abgeschnittenen Bidon, in den ich eine Regenjacke eingeschoben habe.


----------



## DaCube (30. Juli 2010)

Leider von der falschen Seite fotografiert 
Mein Batmobil 

hab noch ne Cannondale (CAAD 8), ist ne Aluschlampe, ist aber bei weitem nicht so fotogen.


----------



## erkan1984 (30. Juli 2010)

thomas_p schrieb:


> so als unbedarfter rennrad-interessierter MTB'ler: fährt man beim RR denn ohne camelbak und wenn ja, wieso?
> 
> das rausfummeln der flaschen aus den haltern vermisse ich beim radeln definitv nicht aber irgendwie scheint hier jeder gleich zwei von den dingern am rahmen zu haben.



ich auch nicht, zum einen sieht es affig aus, zum zweiten recht unpraktisch.
Alles was ich zum RR'n brauch passt in meine Trikottasche.
Ausserdem würde ich am Rücken nur mehr schwitzen,bzw kann es durch den Camelbak am Rücken nicht trocknen und bleibt "nass" -->eklig und unangenehm.
So standartrunden bekommt man mit 2 Flaschen ganz gut hin. Muss man unterwegs vielleicht mal nachfüllen.
ausserdem ist RR'n nicht so anstrengend, dass man mal ne minute hat gemütlich die Flasche aus dem Halter zu fummeln..  m.m.n.


----------



## kraut8 (30. Juli 2010)

thomas_p schrieb:


> so als unbedarfter rennrad-interessierter MTB'ler: fährt man beim RR denn ohne camelbak und wenn ja, wieso?
> 
> das rausfummeln der flaschen aus den haltern vermisse ich beim radeln definitv nicht aber irgendwie scheint hier jeder gleich zwei von den dingern am rahmen zu haben.



Kein Problem, das mit den Flaschen im Flaschenhalter, mit ein bisschen Übung geht das ohne Hingucken. So machte man das "früher" ja auch am MTB. Der Trinkrucksack wurde erst üblich als die Fully- Rahmen keine Flaschenhalter mehr zuliessen.
Ich vermeide den Rucksack wann immer es geht, und mein Fully hat 2 Flaschenhalter. So kann ich mir selbst für eine komplette Alpen- Tagestour, vorausgesetzt das Wetter ist stabil, den Rucksack sparen....


----------



## swift daddy (30. Juli 2010)

DaCube schrieb:


> Leider von der falschen Seite fotografiert
> Mein Batmobil


persönlich find'  ich die gelben Reifen ein wenig "too much"


----------



## DaCube (30. Juli 2010)

swift daddy schrieb:


> persönlich find' ich die gelben Reifen ein wenig "too much"


 
Hab hier noch ne paar schwarze Conti 4000 rumfliegen, aber die Pro2Race auf dem Foto sind ja auch nicht komplett gelb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #easy# (30. Juli 2010)

also gelb ist normal nicht so meine Farbe aber das Bike gefällt mir echt  dach hat etwas.
Dann zeige ich auch mal mein RR, ich habe mal die eloxierte Teile (danke Lars) dran geschraubt. Das rote Lenkerband ist mal so zum testen war erst weiß und ich denke das werde ich auch wieder nehmen, ist doch etwas zu viel.


----------



## turo (31. Juli 2010)

Versuch doch schwarzes Lenkerband mit rotem Abschlussband. Könnte mir vorstellen dass das auch sehr hübsch ist.

Ansonsten sehr schöne Maschine.


----------



## Vaena (2. August 2010)

Seit Samstag meins:


----------



## Bill Tür (2. August 2010)




----------



## Stopelhopser (2. August 2010)

Besonders schön, die Herzen am Laternenmast.


----------



## kraut8 (2. August 2010)

Find ich auch, ein wunderbares industrial-trash-Arrangement!


----------



## Stopelhopser (3. August 2010)

Vielleicht als Aufhänger für eine Anzeigenwerbung:

"Ghost Racing Bikes, even lamposts fall in love!"


----------



## Bill Tür (3. August 2010)

Wäre ein Versuch wert. Auch wenn ich kein Laternenmast bin, bei mir hat es geklappt. Danke für die netten Worte.


----------



## MTB_Tom (3. August 2010)

Bill Tür schrieb:


> Wäre ein Versuch wert. Auch wenn ich kein Laternenmast bin, bei mir hat es geklappt. Danke für die netten Worte.


 
Find das RR schick>und viel spaß beim RR fahren
Sieht so aus als ob ´Du auch ein ganz großer Radler bist,oder?
Große Überhöhung>Sattel ganz raus>langer Vorbau...

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Bill Tür (3. August 2010)

Eigentlich nicht wirklich, 1,86m und 91er Schrittlänge. Das Ghost hat eine 60er Sitzrohrlänge, am Ende kommen etwa 17/18cm Überhöhung heraus. Ich denke durch fast zwei Jahrzehnte Geräteturnen bin ich bloß etwas beweglicher als andere und habe daher damit nicht solche Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraut8 (3. August 2010)

Springst Du dann immer von hinten drauf?


----------



## Bill Tür (3. August 2010)

Nein von vorn mit halber Drehung.


----------



## kraut8 (3. August 2010)

:d


----------



## gobo206 (12. August 2010)

So hier mal mein gestern fertiggestellter Custom Aufbau





Mehr bilder siehe Signatur


----------



## sloop89 (14. August 2010)

Mein Arbeiterklasserennrad 

Jetzt mit neuem Laufradsatz...


----------



## sloop89 (14. August 2010)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Hier nochmal mit Hochprofil und ein paar kleinen Änderungen (Klemme, Stütze, Schaltzughülle hinten, 5mm Spacer weniger)
> 
> Wie findet ihr diese Version?





Echt ein Traum !!!!!! Schöner geht`s kaum........


----------



## Kittie (14. August 2010)

Racing Team Rossin 









Sau Geil, aber zu klein


----------



## scapin76 (15. August 2010)

so dann will auch mal meine Strassenrenner zeigen




Faggin im Ruhestand




Stevens Zweit. und Schlechtwetterrad




LOOK 586 seit April in meinen Besitz


----------



## sloop89 (16. August 2010)

@scapin

Das ist ja mal ne schöne Sammlung.
Das LOOK sieht, mal abgesehen vom Vorbau, echt klasse aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (18. August 2010)

weiss kann ich jetzt auch


----------



## versus (18. August 2010)

mit abstand das schönst was hier seit langem gezeigt wurde (ok, das kocmo evtl. ausgenommen)!

-17°?


----------



## jmv (19. August 2010)

http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/912/hpim1551.jpg


----------



## jmv (19. August 2010)

jmv schrieb:


> http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/912/hpim1551.jpg


----------



## Stopelhopser (20. August 2010)

Für ein Euro (oder den entsprechenden Plastikchip) nehm ich das aber mit.


----------



## johnnycalzone (24. August 2010)

Mein Principia noch mit Fulcrums, mittlerweile sind Ksyrium Elite dran:

http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/p/89895


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timor1975 (27. August 2010)

Im Winter werden vermutlich noch die Kurbel, Lenker /Vorbau und die Schalthebel getauscht!


----------



## Himbeergeist (27. August 2010)

@ timor: Super Laufräder! Bekomm' ich die?


----------



## versus (27. August 2010)

timor1975 schrieb:


> Im Winter werden vermutlich noch die Kurbel, Lenker /Vorbau und die Schalthebel getauscht!



schon erstaunlich wie unterschiedlich die geschmäcker sind. bei dem lapierre stellen sich mir die nackenhaare auf - und nicht vor begeisterung 

schalthebel / -werk finde ich noch das schönste an dem rad. meine meinung.


----------



## Nordpol (28. August 2010)

mein Geschmack ist es auch nicht, hoffe es fährt wenigstens gut.
Umso besser gefällt mir das IF, bis auf die Kurbel...die passt irgendwie nicht so richtig an das Rad.


----------



## floatwork (28. August 2010)

kleines update


----------



## fabse. (28. August 2010)

Ich würd mal fast behaupten der Rahmen des Lapierres is mindestens eine Nummer zu klein. Das ist ja mal ein megalanger Vorbau.
Aber ansonsten find ichs eigentlich recht hübsch, nur die Proportionen halt ...


----------



## olli (28. August 2010)

Alter schweizer Stahl mit neuer japanischer Technik:


----------



## Nordpol (28. August 2010)

hab gar nicht gewußt, das die Schweizer so schöne Räder machen.


----------



## bobtailoner (29. August 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> weiss kann ich jetzt auch



traumhaft!


----------



## F4B1 (30. August 2010)

Ich setz das mal hier rein und hoffen nicht geschlagen zu werden.



Ja, vor zwei Jahren gekauft, eigentlich als Ganzjahresrad gedacht, naja, diesen Winter ausgiebig getestet, ungefähr so wintertauglich wie ein Rennrad. Im Frühling war der LRS schrottreif, also gab es Ultegranaben mit Mavic CXP33 und Conti Sport Contact. 
Für den Winter wird jetzt ein MTB aufgebaut, weswegen ich hier ursprünglich auch mal gelandet bin. Während der restlichen 3 Jahreszeiten gibt es nämlich nur Straßen für mich, maximal mal ein Radweg. Und das schon seit meiner Kindheit (also die laut Ausweis, Kindskopf und so).

p.s.: Jaja, der Sattel, steht mittlerweile gerade, hab ich kurz vorher noch getauscht und eben das Foto geschossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 33425 (30. August 2010)

so dann will ich auch mal.






Rahmen ist neu, die Ultegra-Gruppe stammt von meinem alten Bulls-Renner


----------



## MTB_Tom (31. August 2010)

Letztes We....


----------



## BontragerTom (1. September 2010)

Respect


aber; Weiße Beinlinge gehen ja mal sowas von gar nicht...


----------



## MTB_Tom (1. September 2010)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Respect
> 
> 
> aber; Weiße Beinlinge gehen ja mal sowas von gar nicht...


 
...Trombosestrümpfe?


----------



## spinner69 (1. September 2010)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Respect
> 
> 
> aber; Weiße Beinlinge gehen ja mal sowas von gar nicht...


 
Besser weiße Beinlinge als 'ne lange Feinripp ...


----------



## pass (6. September 2010)

Hier mal mein Rennrad , ist schön älter weiß nicht ob es gut ist könnt ja mal was dazu sagen


----------



## caiman83 (15. September 2010)

Mein Hobel - Einsatzgebiete: Training, Strassenwettkämpfe und Triathlon:




Bringt echt gut Spass das Bike!


----------



## versus (15. September 2010)

pass schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Rennrad , ist schön älter weiß nicht ob es gut ist könnt ja mal was dazu sagen



das ist ein alan! in die muffen geklebte alurohre.
ein toller rahmen. dein aufbau scheint eher zweckmässig, was ich okay, aber nicht wahnsinnig schön finde!


----------



## Feysal (16. September 2010)

So...

Bin auch dabei.
Mein Rennhobel,wenns mal wieder schneller gehen soll...

Ein wenig "rumgebastelt" am Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Versandhausradl (16. September 2010)

Argon18 Gallium mit Ultegra 6750 und Fulcrum F3 auf Latex Michelin H3


----------



## sramx9 (16. September 2010)

Was mir manchmal so auffällt ist ( gerade jetzt ), dass die Shimanoteile - speziell Kurbeln- wegen ihrem Grau / Silber oft nicht zum Rad passen. 
Die müssten echt mal schwarze Alternativen bringen. 
Das Argon gefällt mir richtig gut - bis auf die Kurbeln.


----------



## Stopelhopser (16. September 2010)

Beeindruckende CD Sammlung im Hintergrund des RED BULL.

Aber zum Fotografieren gibt es bessere (neutrale) Hintergründe.


----------



## versus (16. September 2010)

mein serotta legend ti:














grosses kb, vorbau und schaftlänge werden noch geändert.


----------



## xc-mtb (19. September 2010)

Mein Scapin vor der Auffahrt zum Tourmalet.







Gruß

Matze


----------



## DCSHOE (19. September 2010)

schickes teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (19. September 2010)

Versandhausradl schrieb:


> Argon18 Gallium mit Ultegra 6750 und Fulcrum F3 auf Latex Michelin H3



was ist denn das für ein Silbernes Zeug am Steuerrohr?
sieht komisch aus.


----------



## Versandhausradl (19. September 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> was ist denn das für ein Silbernes Zeug am Steuerrohr?
> sieht komisch aus.


 
3D Headtube von Argon - aufschraubbare Spacer mit denen man die Sitzposition ändern kann wobei das Steuerrohr und die Lager "mitwachsen" und nicht einfach Spacer über dem Steuerlager montiert werden. Steifigkeit und nicht die Probs von normalen Spacern, man kann den 1cm als auch den 2cm Spacer beliebig an und abschrauben - Foto ist noch aus der Einstellungszeit - aktuell mit "Plautze" fahre ich nur den 2cm Spacer - leider ist die sehr schöne Sattelstützenklemmung nicht montiert die die Optik zurechtrückt....


----------



## Nordpol (19. September 2010)

das scapin gefällt...


----------



## flm (19. September 2010)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Mein Scapin vor der Auffahrt zum Tourmalet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also Scapin erkläre ich jetzt mal zu meiner Lieblingsmarke!

Auch die MTB`s immer saugeil!

Mario (ich geh mal eben auf 17, -so gut find´ ich das...)


----------



## Pevloc (24. September 2010)

@ xc-mtb:  Da fehlen schwarze Schuhe, schwarze Brille und eine schwarze Wasserflasche.


----------



## fabse. (25. September 2010)

Vergiss nicht die Socken. Das wird meistens unterschätzt.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (26. September 2010)

noch nicht ganz fertig, Vorbau, Lenker, Bremse und Flaschenhalter müssen noch getauscht werden, dann ist es perfekt


----------



## Piktogramm (26. September 2010)

Was wiegt es denn wenn es fertig ist? Habe auch ne Weile überlegt ob es ein aktuelles TCR wird und dann ist es ein "altes" mit ISP-Dom geworden.

Der Lenker hat einen sehr großen Drop, kannst du so noch bequem fahren?


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (27. September 2010)

jetzt wiegt es mit Tacho,Pedal und 2 Flaschenhalter 7,3 kg,
zu Lenker, keine Ahnung ob sich ein anderer besser fährt, hab nichts zum Vergleich, aber der neue wird ein T3 der oben abgeflacht ist, Bremse gefällt mir die M5,
bis zum Rad am Ring solls Rennfertig 6,... kg haben, ist ja nur ein Trainingsgerät 





Piktogramm schrieb:


> Was wiegt es denn wenn es fertig ist? Habe auch ne Weile überlegt ob es ein aktuelles TCR wird und dann ist es ein "altes" mit ISP-Dom geworden.
> 
> Der Lenker hat einen sehr großen Drop, kannst du so noch bequem fahren?


----------



## dermunk (28. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
nachdem ich mir schon viele Eurer tollen Räder angeschaut habe, hier mein Rennrad. Im Moment ist es zerlegt und wird gereinigt. Habe noch keine Ahnung von Radtechnik und will es an diesem Rad lernen. Es wäre toll, wenn einer von Euch den Hersteller kennen würde. Jetzt muss ich nur noch das Bild irgendwie hier reinbekommen 
Mhmm, scheint geklappt zu haben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (28. September 2010)

Yeah, oldschool racing! 

Hersteller kenne ich leider nicht ...


----------



## average.stalker (3. Oktober 2010)

schickes TCR, ich hab nen kleinen Bruder


----------



## porph (3. Oktober 2010)

Von mir auch was Altes 

Wird sowohl als Alltags-Stadtmöhre als auch für Asphalttraining verwendet.

Hab es jetzt seit ein paar Monaten und verliebe mich irgendwie mehr und mehr in das Rad...


----------



## corfrimor (3. Oktober 2010)

Sehr, sehr geil! Ich mag diese alten Teile


----------



## dermunk (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi porph, kann ich gut verstehen. Ein schönes Radl 
@average.stalker : Ist TCR der Hersteller - wie gesagt ich bin abosluter noob auf dem Gebiet. Wenn du den "kleinen Bruder" hast, kennst Du die genaue Bezeichnung?
Habt Ihr eine gute Adresse, wo man Ersatzteile für die "Alten" bekommt?
Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Piktogramm (8. Oktober 2010)

TCR ist die Serie des Rahmens. Der Hersteller Giant nennt seine Rennräder "für den Renneinsatz" TCR, für den Hobbybereich (langweilige Aluschüsseln...) dann irgendwie OCR.


----------



## dermunk (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi Piktogramm,

danke für die Info. Dann habe ich also ein altes Giant und noch dazu ein "richtiges" Rennrad. So gefällt mir das


----------



## Piktogramm (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube eher, dass sich das mit dem TCR auf den Carebonhobel bezieht der vor deinem gepostet wurde. Das ist unverkennbar ein Giant TCR
Zumindest kann ich dein Rad nicht als Giant indendifizieren.


----------



## dermunk (8. Oktober 2010)

Ah, verstehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onze80 (8. Oktober 2010)

Mein Rennradl mit Geschichte ist ein Erbstück von meinem Opa, der mich in meiner Kindheit zum Radsport gebracht hat. Hab ein paar Teile gewechselt (Laufräder, Sattel, Reifen, Kette, Kassette, Bremshebel, Pedale), jetzt fährt es sich richtig gut!
Hersteller nennt sich "Titan" und das gute Stück dürfte aus den späten 80ern stammen (?)
Vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen, welche Campa-Gruppe das ist?


----------



## elmono (13. Oktober 2010)

Seit gestern wohnt noch ein "richtiges" RR zusätzlich zum Singlespeeder in der Garage:


----------



## erkan1984 (13. Oktober 2010)

hui, Carbon zum Einsteigerpreis? (liste ist 999,-, oder?)
mir gefallen die blauen elox-details!


----------



## elmono (13. Oktober 2010)

Yap, Liste ist 999â¬. Ich fand Optik und vor allem Preisgestaltung bei den Komponenten auch sehr gelungen, deswegen hab ich zugeschlagen.


----------



## erkan1984 (13. Oktober 2010)

kommen noch andere Reifen? Für den Winter wären mir die Slicks zu heikel.
Vielleicht hat hier wer Erfahrungen und kann Tips geben, würde mich auch interessieren, fürs Wintertraining!


----------



## Northern lite (13. Oktober 2010)

bei der Reifenbreite eines Rennrads bringt das angedeutete Profil profilierter Reifen keinen Vorteil (Stichwort: Auflagefläche)

@elmono: gefällt mir optisch sehr gut. Besonders die Details, wie dir bauen Eloxalteile und die blauen Brems- und Schaltzüge. 

weisse Bremsschaltgriffüberzüge würden sich vermutlich auch noch sehr gut machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (13. Oktober 2010)

Für Grip gibt es schon ausgewiesene Winter/Regenreifen wie der Conti 4 Season.
Keine Ahnung, was der Wettbewerb dazu sonst so im Angebot hat.


----------



## elmono (13. Oktober 2010)

Würde mich tatsächlich interessieren, ob andere Reifen im Winter besser/gut funktionieren. Meine Erfahrungen mit Rennrädern tendieren derzeit noch gegen 0.

Bei richtigem Kackwetter mit Schnee und Minusgraden kommt das Teil aber eh auf die Rolle und/oder ich fahr mit dem MTB draußen.


----------



## eingangbetrieb (15. Oktober 2010)

Mein Cannondale Caad4.
Vorn gerade ein Dura Ace AX - Aerolite CXP33 - Laufrad da bei eigentlichen Tune LR der Nabenflansch gerissen ist. (Open Pro - 32° - Aerolite - Tune Mig75)

...
ich liebe es!


----------



## Wupperjumper (17. Oktober 2010)

Das ist so schön - das darf sogar aufs Sofa. 



Kaprado schrieb:


>


----------



## Dreamdancer (24. Oktober 2010)

Mein gerade fertig gewordenes Pride mit Force 2010 und Campa Zonda




... ich weiß, die Kette gehört für ein gutes Foto aufs große Blatt


----------



## Thomas (24. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

